# [Sammelthread] Fallout 3



## Gast3737 (26. September 2008)

*Fallout 3*​ 


*Die Fakten zu Fallout 3(lt. Fallout Homepage)*

Genre: Rollenspiel
Entwickler: Bethesda Game Studios
Publisher: nicht bekannt
Plattform: PC, Xbox360, PS3
Release: erschienen
Oblivion-Enginge
ca. 20h Spielzeit (aber nicht wenn man alles einsammelt so wie ich)
keine Demo!
max. LV=20
besonderes: Wetter, 14 Fähigkeiten, VATS (Vault-tec Assisted Targeting System), 
*
TEST auf PC-GAMES 90 %*

*Minimale Systemanforderungen:*
Windows XP/Vista, 1GB RAM (XP)/ 2GB RAM (Vista), 2.4 Ghz Intel Pentium 4 oder ein vergleichbarer Prozessor 
Direct X 9.0c Grafikkarte mit 256MB RAM (NVIDIA 6800 oder besser/ATI X850 oder besser) 

*Empfohlene Systemanforderungen:*
 Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor, 2 GB RAM 
Direct X 9.0c Grafikkarte mit 512MB RAM (NVIDIA 8800 series, ATI 3800 series) 

Unterstützte Grafikchipsätze:
 NVIDIA GeForce 200, 9800, 9600, 8800, 8600 , 8500, 8400, 7900, 7800, 7600, 7300, 6800

ATI HD 4800, 4600, 3800, 3600, 3400, 2900, 2600, 2400, X1900, X1800, X1600 , X1300, X850 
soviel dazu!

*Patches:*

Der erste Patch version 1.1.0.35 ist online er ist für die dt. Version. Download Page:

Fallout: Welcome to the Official Site


*Erweiterungen:

 *Die ersten drei sind bereits für Januar, Februar und März angekündigt.

*Operation Anchorage*
Release: 27. Januar 2009
weitere Details

*The Pitt*
Release: Februar 2009
weitere Details
*
Broken Steel* 
Release: März 2009
weitere Details​
 

 *Tuningguide für eine INI:*
*** 3 Tuning Guide (WIP) - Global Gameport[/URL]


*Lösung des Problems mit der 16:10/16:9 Scalierung!*

Frei übersetzt:


LaCroato schrieb:


> Hier, hab ich von Widescreen Gaming Forum :: View topic - Fallout 3: Detailed Report
> 
> _Native support for 1280x720, 1280x800, 1440x900, 1680x1050, 1920x1080, and 1920x1200.
> 
> ...



*Karte*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nützliche Links*

*Fallout WIKI(eng)*_* hi**er ein echt geiler Wiki link dort findet ihr alles zu Fallout 3, selbst wo die meisten Waffen zu finden sind..Lösungen und so weiter nur leider in Englisch

Fallout 3 Forum(deu) hier gehe ich gerne mal lang um zu gucken was andere User so klagen..
*_ 

*Fotos:*


----------



## Bumblebee (26. September 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Ich freue mich schon wahnsinnig auf diese Game.


 
Geht mir auch so - darum habe ich mir schon die *Fallout 3 - Collector's Edition* gesichert


----------



## k-b (26. September 2008)

Ich freu mich so lala drauf. Mich stört ein bisschen die Ego-Perspektive. 

Aber das Zielsystem find ich geil. Ich mag nämlich normale Shooter auf der Ps3 net


----------



## Gast3737 (26. September 2008)

soweit ich weiss kann man Ego und Third-Person spielen...

ich werde meines im Mediamarkt oder so kaufen..dort ist es günstiger als wie im Netz..wegen der Versandkosten für Spiele ab 18


----------



## k-b (26. September 2008)

Warum haben Spiele ab 18 mehr Versandkosten?


----------



## Gast3737 (26. September 2008)

Weil bei Amazon nur eine Persönliche Zustellung möglich ist an den Besteller(muss ü 18 sein).kostet dann 4,20 € mehr..


----------



## k-b (27. September 2008)

Ah okay. War mir neu! Danke


----------



## Jack Carver (3. Oktober 2008)

Naja ab 18 heißt bei uns ja leider net ungeschnitten nicht wahr...Ich hab bei Gameware gelesen, dass es keine ungeschnittene Deutsche Version von Fallout 3 geben soll. D.h wenn man das Original haben will muss man entweder ne A-Version oder ne Englische bestellen...


USK lässt grüßen


----------



## ShiZon (4. Oktober 2008)

Mir ist es eigentlich schnuppe ob geschnitten oder nicht, Fallout 3 wird trotzdem gekauft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Oktober 2008)

ShiZon schrieb:


> Mir ist es eigentlich schnuppe ob geschnitten oder nicht, Fallout 3 wird trotzdem gekauft!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ähhh mir auch nach den Bildern heute sowieso...


----------



## k-b (4. Oktober 2008)

link!


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Oktober 2008)

gucke mal oben auf der offizellen Seite sind alle Pic's


----------



## Grey (5. Oktober 2008)

Hier noch ein paar Infos zu den DRM-Maßnahmen:

eXp - Fallout 3: Infos zum DRM und anderen Dingen


----------



## rabit (8. Oktober 2008)

Na Fallout 2 hab ich nicht gespielt also ich bin ja von Loki entäuscht und Hellgate erst recht!


----------



## Gast3737 (8. Oktober 2008)

ich habe Fallout 1 und 2 auch nicht gezockt..mir gefällt das Thema des Spieles unheimlich..ich meine Stalker hatte ein ähnliches aber mit vielen Käfern drin..und ich bin der Meinung das das Kampfsystem besser ist und die Grafik der Welt besser aussieht..


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2008)

1 und 2 mit Herzblut gezockt - damals
hoffe nun, dass die 3 ähnlich "rockt"


----------



## Scorpion-c (12. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ich das mal so anmerken darf, eine englische Fassung reicht nicht. Da werden warscheinlich wieder die Kinder entfernt. War bei Fallout 2 auch so. In der US Fassung war alles drin (Kinder und Death Ani), in der englischen fehlten die Kinder und in der deutschen war gar nix. Mit Fallout 3 wirds warscheinlich noch schlimmer AFAIR gibts Nacktheit also US Fassund geschnitten, UK Fassung wegen Kindern dies wohl auch wieder gibt geschnitten und Deutsche Fassung .. vergessen wir das. 

Also muss es wieder eine Sonderfassung sein. Vielleicht haben ja die Ösis was ungeschnittenes im Angebot in Deutsch .


----------



## Gast3737 (12. Oktober 2008)

das ist mir egal, ob dort Kinder drin sind oder ich Ärsche sehen kann, es geht bei diesem Spiel um viel mehr als das..ich will einfach nur ein geiles Spiel haben, um solche Details kümmere ich mich überhaupt nicht!


----------



## Grey (15. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> das ist mir egal, ob dort Kinder drin sind oder ich Ärsche sehen kann, es geht bei diesem Spiel um viel mehr als das..ich will einfach nur ein geiles Spiel haben, um solche Details kümmere ich mich überhaupt nicht!



Spiele bestehen aus lauter Details....


----------



## Gast3737 (15. Oktober 2008)

das stimmt, aber ich kümmere mich um SOLCHE Details nicht...wie oben Aufgeführt..


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Oktober 2008)

so Fallout ist bestellt und kommt dann nächste Woche Samstag(mit viel Hoffnung) bei mir an. Bilder siehe dann 1. Post..habe die Fallout 3 -uncut- version bestellt was der unterschied zur normalen Version ist weiss ich nicht..vielleicht ein paar mehr Videos oder Gegner..


----------



## Jack Carver (27. Oktober 2008)

Das Schadenssystem is in der Uncut enthalten. In der Deutschen wirds keine Zeitlupe von davonfliegenden Köpfen etc geben . Btw soll wohl auch die Austria Version nicht Uncut sein. Zumindest steht bei Gameware als Info: Ungeschnittener als die USK-Version, was auch immer das heißen soll. 
Ich hab mir die UK bestellt. Da stand Uncut mit dabei.


----------



## k-b (27. Oktober 2008)

Je länger ich warte, desto weniger Lust hab ich auf das Spiel.
Im November kommen so viele Hammerspiele:
 - Little Big Planet 
 - Sonic Unleasehd
 - Guitar Hero World Tour

da werd ich irgendwie mit Fallout nicht richtig warm, vor allem wegen der grausigen Ego-perspektive.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Oktober 2008)

Man kann aber doch jederzeit während des Spieles zwischen der 3rd und Ego Perspektive wechseln, wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Gibt es eigentlich etwas endgültiges zum Thema Kopierschutz? Ich interessiere mich sehr für das Spiel, aber werd es mir nur holen, wenn es kein DRM-Mist hat.


----------



## k-b (28. Oktober 2008)

DRM ist mir relativ egal, wie wollen die das denn bei der PS3 richtig umsetzen? Ich hab noch kein PS3-Spiel gesehen, wo man nen Seriencode eingeben musste  Und die BD's sind eh alle gleich.


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Oktober 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> DRM ist mir relativ egal,[..]



mir auch dann bleibt halt die DVD im LW liegen und ich muss halt nen Code eingeben, dafür habe ich es aber mit guten Gewissen gekauft.


----------



## Grey (28. Oktober 2008)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Man kann aber doch jederzeit während des Spieles zwischen der 3rd und Ego Perspektive wechseln, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> 
> Gibt es eigentlich etwas endgültiges zum Thema Kopierschutz? Ich interessiere mich sehr für das Spiel, aber werd es mir nur holen, wenn es kein DRM-Mist hat.



Ja, steht schon auf der letzten Seite:

http://www.exp.de/shownews.php?id=29888&aid=pc



Habs gerade mal angefangen. Nett bisher, mal schauen was die Wastelands so sagen. Bin noch im Vault unterwegs.


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Oktober 2008)

Ach du mist hast du eine Schweizer Version?..ich bin so aufgeregt..morgen kommt es oder am Samstag, was sehr doof wäre...


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (29. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab es mir gestern über Kreditkarte die US-Version bei Diret2Drive geholt, erster Eindruck, Charaktererstellung super, Storyline zieht einen gleich mit rein, Grafik gut, aber....
Was soll der Mist, max Resolution 1280x1024, dass darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein....

Aber wenigstens verträgt es so auch 16xAA und 32xAF ohne zu ruckeln, ist ja auch was wert...

Greetz


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Oktober 2008)

oh, echt mach keinen Mist nur 1280? dann kann ich ja noch mit dem FP93GX+ zocken..da sieht das Bild dann nicht so verwaschen aus(durch Streckung) wie beim L227WT..


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Ach du mist hast du eine Schweizer Version?.


 
Ja, schon, was mich nun aber etwas "unruhig" macht ist die Tatsache, dass der Post auf den du dich beziehst *verschwunden* ist

 ?? Gibt es hier einen MOD/ADMIN der mich nicht mag??


----------



## k-b (29. Oktober 2008)

Wenn er gelöscht worden ist, dann hast du auch eine PM bekommen. Ansonsten ists ein Bug


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (29. Oktober 2008)

@RuneDRS: Hi, war kein Joke mit den 1280x1024, es gibt aber eine "Widescreen"-Option 16:10, bin aber auch etwas enttäuscht, dass hier wohl wieder 1:1 von der Konsole portiert wurde, ohne an die Fähigkeiten eines modernen PC´s zu denken...


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Oktober 2008)

Für die Bumblebee der Post zum nachlesen:



Grey schrieb:


> Ja, steht schon auf der letzten Seite:
> eXp.de - Weiterleitung...
> 
> Habs gerade mal angefangen. Nett bisher, mal schauen was die Wastelands so sagen. Bin noch im Vault unterwegs.



das macht mich auch stutzig...und ich hätte die Möglichkeiten das Game locker in 1680*1020 mit 8AA zu spielen, wenn selbst Crysis Warhead damit läuf..


----------



## k-b (29. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> oh, echt mach keinen Mist nur 1280? dann kann ich ja noch mit dem FP93GX+ zocken..da sieht das Bild dann nicht so verwaschen aus(durch Streckung) wie beim L227WT..


Dann schalt halt die Streckung aus. So geht sogar Diablo2 auf nem 22" Monitor einigermaßen angenehm


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Oktober 2008)

nee ich kann mir nicht helfen aber irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck das der FP93GX+ bei 1280 besser skaliert und der LG dafür "unsinnig groß" und von der Bildquali für diesen Bereich schlechter ist..


----------



## Jack Carver (29. Oktober 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Ich hab es mir gestern über Kreditkarte die US-Version bei Diret2Drive geholt, erster Eindruck, Charaktererstellung super, Storyline zieht einen gleich mit rein, Grafik gut, aber....
> Was soll der Mist, max Resolution 1280x1024, dass darf ja wohl nicht wahr sein....
> 
> Aber wenigstens verträgt es so auch 16xAA und 32xAF ohne zu ruckeln, ist ja auch was wert...
> ...



Hab mir grad auch mal dieses Direct2Drive angesehen. Sieht interessant aus nur find ich da nirgends Infos drüber, welche Kreditkarten akzeptiert werden und was dazu so alles benötigt wird. Kann man da mit ner Amex bezahlen? Muss man die Kreditkarte noch irgendwo verifizieren lassen wie bei Verified by Visa?


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (29. Oktober 2008)

@JackCarver: Das habe ich nach der Anmeldung bekommen:
Das besagte "Pre-Approval" der Karte geschah innerhalb kürzester Zeit online!
*PAYMENT METHODS
*The Direct2Drive Store accepts all major credit cards, as well as debit cards that display the MasterCard or Visa logo as forms of payment. If a credit card is being used for a purchase, IGN obtains a pre-approval from the credit card company for the amount of the order. Billing to your credit card occurs at the time of purchase. 

The Direct2Drive Store accepts the following credit cards: Visa, MasterCard, American Express, and Discover. 

Grüße


----------



## Jack Carver (29. Oktober 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> @JackCarver: Das habe ich nach der Anmeldung bekommen:
> Das besagte "Pre-Approval" der Karte geschah innerhalb kürzester Zeit online!
> *PAYMENT METHODS
> *The Direct2Drive Store accepts all major credit cards, as well as debit cards that display the MasterCard or Visa logo as forms of payment. If a credit card is being used for a purchase, IGN obtains a pre-approval from the credit card company for the amount of the order. Billing to your credit card occurs at the time of purchase.
> ...



Danke für die Infos. Das Teil is ne coole Sache, allerdings kann ich keine Spiele mit dem Hinweis Country Restricted bestellen...F***Deutschland, geht mir langsam echt auf'n Seier...

Gruß


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (29. Oktober 2008)

Grinnsss, es hat halt schon seine Vorteile, wenn ein Teil der Verwandtschaft wie bei meinereiner vor gut 20 Jahren nach Fort Lauderdale/FL ausgewandert ist, da gibt´s aber noch nen Trick
MyUSABox
bzw.
USAMail1 - International Mail Forwarding and Consolidation - Low International Shipping Rates - Online Mail Access

Da haben Kollegen von mir schon vor langer Zeit den Zune-Player von MS bestellt, als es hierzulande fast unmöglich war, nen MP3-Player mit 30GB zu vernünftigen Preisen zu bekommen...
hat wunderbar funktioniert!


Wo die CC registriert ist, interessiert IGN nicht die Bohne

btw.: Das lohnt sich z.T. auch bei Hardware ganz gewaltig, schaut euch nur mal an, was z.B. ein Lenovo Thinkpad in Amiland kostet und was du hierzulande auf den Tisch legen musst und nen 110V-Adapter hast bei Conrad in Nullkommanix bestellt!


----------



## Jack Carver (29. Oktober 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Grinnsss, es hat halt schon seine Vorteile, wenn ein Teil der Verwandtschaft wie bei meinereiner vor gut 20 Jahren nach Fort Lauderdale/FL ausgewandert ist, da gibt´s aber noch nen Trick
> MyUSABox
> bzw.
> USAMail1 - International Mail Forwarding and Consolidation - Low International Shipping Rates - Online Mail Access
> ...



Das funzt also so, dass ich mir ne US Mail-Adresse bei denen hole und mit der dann bei Direct2Drive nen neuen Account eröffne? Ne US-Adresse kriegt man da ja auch gleich dazu. Und du meinst die checken das net, dass man ne Deutsche Kreditkarte hat??

Grüße


----------



## Jack Carver (29. Oktober 2008)

Naja die wollen auch Kohle dafür. Weiß nicht ob's das Wert ist...Muss nochmal überlegen.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (29. Oktober 2008)

Interessiert die imho gar nicht, wo die CC ausgestellt ist, Hauptsache die ist gedeckt und gültig, die wollen nur ne US-Residenz sehen in der Anmeldung, wenn du US-Only-Spiele Kaufst...

Was ist denn mit der UK-Version, die se auch "uncut" ab 31.10. anbieten, da dürftest doch ohne Umwege rankommen, oder?

Übrigens ist der Laden richtig gut, ich kann das Teil auf DVD-brennen, gut, ist halt wieder (wie üblich) DRM mit drin, aber was soll´s, Hauptsache ein Backup ist bei mir in der Schublade

Und der D/L war in weniger als 50min erledigt mit ner VDSL 25, volle Bandbreite hat´s runtergeknallt, Booklet&Cover als PDF, picobello sag ich!

C´ya, greetz


----------



## Jack Carver (29. Oktober 2008)

Hätte Dead Space betroffen, nachdem das bei Gameware Online gefloppt is. Wollte es eigentl. von denen laden, allerdings war das Prob, dass ich trotz Paypal Account da ne Pin und TAN vom Online Banking brauche, wofür ich aber net registriert bin. Das ärgert mich mittlerweile auch und werd das nachholen. Allerdings bieten die bei Direct2Drive ja wesentl. mehr Games zum Download an, von daher ist das echt cool. Kapier grade bei Dead Space nicht was das soll, denn das soll angebl. überall inhaltlich gleich sein und es kommt hier ja auch uncut raus??? Oder ist da doch was geschnitten von dem wir nix wissen???


----------



## Jack Carver (29. Oktober 2008)

Und vor allem ist das preislich bei denen echt günstig. Wenn man den Preis für die US-Version mit ner importierten US hier vergleicht. Locker 20€...


----------



## Jack Carver (29. Oktober 2008)

Hm wenn ich wüsste ob das funzt würd ich mir ja so ne Mail-Adresse bei MyUSABox holen. Würde einmalig 5$ kosten. Wenns dann allerdings doch nicht klappt sind die 5 in Sand gesetzt...Schwierig schwierig


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (30. Oktober 2008)

Um dir die Ängste zu nehmen, funzt wunderbar mit den US-Mail-Forwarders, wie gesagt haben schon einige aus meinem Umfeld ihre Lenovo´s, Nike Air Max, Zune Player, I-Pod Touch, DV-Camcorder, SLR-Spiegelreflex-Kameras etc. dort bestellt, weil ich bzw. meine Familie nicht ständig den Lakai für sie machen wollen, war besonders akut, wo der Dollar zum Euro bei 1,55 stand im Sommer 

Btw: Dead Space ist komischerweise, trotz der Splatterszenen in allen Ländern identisch, bei Fallout 3 soll es in D/A/CH eine identische "Cut" sein, in anderen Ländern "Uncut"
Ich lass mir halt in meinem Alter (40+) ned gern vorschreiben, was ich in einem Spiel sehen darf und was nicht!

CoD 5 werde ich mir auch bei D2D holen, hab auch über die Heimatadresse meiner Family bereits seit ein paar Tagen nen Key für die MP-Beta, dass Ding wird die Hütte rocken, wenn´s nicht wieder gnadenlos zensiert wird in Germanien!

Btw: 5$ = 3,65€, dürfte doch kein Hindernisgrund sein, oder 

heut abend geht´s zurück in die Vault

Greetz


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Btw: Dead Space ist komischerweise, trotz der Splatterszenen in allen Ländern identisch, bei Fallout 3 soll es in D/A/CH eine identische "Cut" sein, in anderen Ländern "Uncut"
> Ich lass mir halt in meinem Alter (40+) ned gern vorschreiben, was ich in einem Spiel sehen darf und was nicht!



Meine Meinung kennt man zum Thema schon..

Alter hin oder her ich bin auch nicht mehr der Jüngste aber mir ist es egal ob dort Plasma herumspritzt oder Körperteile zerfliegen..ist es nötig für ein geiles Game? nö ist es nicht, es ist nur ein unwichtiges Detail, das auch weg gelassen werden kann. Hier in Dtl. durch USK sowieso..


----------



## Jack Carver (30. Oktober 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Um dir die Ängste zu nehmen, funzt wunderbar mit den US-Mail-Forwarders, wie gesagt haben schon einige aus meinem Umfeld ihre Lenovo´s, Nike Air Max, Zune Player, I-Pod Touch, DV-Camcorder, SLR-Spiegelreflex-Kameras etc. dort bestellt, weil ich bzw. meine Familie nicht ständig den Lakai für sie machen wollen, war besonders akut, wo der Dollar zum Euro bei 1,55 stand im Sommer
> 
> Btw: Dead Space ist komischerweise, trotz der Splatterszenen in allen Ländern identisch, bei Fallout 3 soll es in D/A/CH eine identische "Cut" sein, in anderen Ländern "Uncut"
> Ich lass mir halt in meinem Alter (40+) ned gern vorschreiben, was ich in einem Spiel sehen darf und was nicht!
> ...



Also ich hab jetzt mal alle Register gezogen, die mir so eingefallen sind um Direct2Drive an der Nase herumzuführen, aber es funzt einfach net . 

Zuerst mal hab ich mir ne US-Email Adresse for free bei HotPop geholt. 

Als nächstes ne Adresse in New York -> die vom New York Aquarium fand ich irgendwie gut 

Dann nen neuen Account  bei Direct2Drive mit diesen Daten erstellt, Game in Warenkorb -> checkout und was seh ich schon wieder??? Country Restricted 

Als nächstes bin ich über nen US-HTTPS-Proxy auf die Seite, Game in Korb, Checkout und Country Restricted is weg,  dachte ich zuerst. Schnell noch Kreditkarten-ID eingegeben und weiter und nach 10 Sek kommt die Meldung:

We were unable to complete your transaction 

So noch einen Versuch dachte ich und wollte das ganze über PayPal abwickeln. Nach checkout wurde ich auf die PayPal Seite weitergeleitet und musste dort nur noch bestätigen, dass Direct2Drive den Betrag abbuchen darf. Danach wurde ich wieder auf Direct2Drive weitergeleitet und was muss ich sehen??? Country Restricted 

Dat geht einfach net. Die checken dass du ne deutsche CC hast und den deutschen PayPAl Account checken sie auch. Sonst hätte es mit dem US Proxy geklappt, denn da war das Country Restricted zuerst weg, nach Check von PayPal war's wieder da und komischerweise konnten sie die CC-Transaktion auch net bewerkstelligen. 

Weiß net wie du gezaubert hast aber wenn du mit ner deutschen CC bezahlt hast verlier ich langsam den Glauben


----------



## CiSaR (30. Oktober 2008)

So leute die A-Version hat platzende Köpfe, abtrennbare Körperteile und unmengen Blut. Scheint also ziemlich uncut zu sein.

Quelle: Gameware.at


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2008)

und was hat Crysis mit Fallout zu tun?

Hier mal ein Verkaufslink zum günstigen Fallout 3 anbieter


----------



## CiSaR (30. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> und was hat Crysis mit Fallout zu tun?
> 
> Hier mal ein Verkaufslink zum günstigen Fallout 3 anbieter



Fehler behoben und danke für den Hinweiß 
In dem Shop muß ich 18 sein und denen auch noch meinen Ausweiß. Nein danke da bleib ich doch bei Gameware.at


----------



## Jack Carver (30. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Meine Meinung kennt man zum Thema schon..
> 
> Alter hin oder her ich bin auch nicht mehr der Jüngste aber mir ist es egal ob dort Plasma herumspritzt oder Körperteile zerfliegen..ist es nötig für ein geiles Game? nö ist es nicht, es ist nur ein unwichtiges Detail, das auch weg gelassen werden kann. Hier in Dtl. durch USK sowieso..



Wenn's vom Hersteller nicht vorgesehen ist, dass da Körperteile rumfliegen, weil der sich denkt für ein geiles Game brauchts das nicht, ist das absolut i.O. 
Ich bin nicht der Typ der das braucht oder den das anturnt und der sich die Games nach solchen Kategorien aussucht.
Womit ich aber ein großes Problem habe ist, dass hier in Dtl die USK sagt was für ein geiles Game nötig ist und was nicht und der Hersteller sich nach denen richten muss wenn er das Teil hier veröffentl. will.
Und das kanns mE nicht sein. Ich möchte das Game so genießen wie es vom Hersteller auch vorgesehen war. Der wird ja am besten wissen wodurch Atmo etc super rüberkommt und nicht ein paar Sittenwächter, die vorschreiben was für den Erwachsenen Deutschen Bürger gut ist und was nicht. Und wenn der Hersteller denkt die fliegenden Köpfe etc sind stimmig für's Gesamtbild dann hat das denk ich schon seinen Grund.
Außerdem zahl ich nicht gutes Geld für Games, die noch nich mal vollständig sind...
Dasselbe gilt ebenfalls für Filme. Dann unterstütz ich lieber den ausländischen Markt wo man noch das kriegt was der Hersteller für gut befunden hat

Edit:
Wenn ich das schon wieder lese...Quelle Gameware

*Die deutschen Versionen* sind komplett in Deutsch und leider  *stark geschnitten

*


----------



## CiSaR (30. Oktober 2008)

Jack Carver schrieb:


> Wenn's vom Hersteller nicht vorgesehen ist, dass da Körperteile rumfliegen, weil der sich denkt für ein geiles Game brauchts das nicht, ist das absolut i.O.
> Ich bin nicht der Typ der das braucht oder den das anturnt und der sich die Games nach solchen Kategorien aussucht.
> Womit ich aber ein großes Problem habe ist, dass hier in Dtl die USK sagt was für ein geiles Game nötig ist und was nicht und der Hersteller sich nach denen richten muss wenn er das Teil hier veröffentl. will.
> Und das kanns mE nicht sein. Ich möchte das Game so genießen wie es vom Hersteller auch vorgesehen war. Der wird ja am besten wissen wodurch Atmo etc super rüberkommt und nicht ein paar Sittenwächter, die vorschreiben was für den Erwachsenen Deutschen Bürger gut ist und was nicht. Und wenn der Hersteller denkt die fliegenden Köpfe etc sind stimmig für's Gesamtbild dann hat das denk ich schon seinen Grund.
> ...



Voll und ganz deiner Meinung sei


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2008)

ich teile diese Meinung nicht. Ich empfinde die Arbeit der USK gut.
Scheinbar muss Deutschland mal wieder den Vorreiter spielen um zu beweisen was ein gutes Spiel ausmacht und sei es nur durch beschränken der Inhalte. (z. B. Crysis ist auch so geil)
Es ist doch widersinnig zu meinen, wenn ein Hersteller es in einem Spiel so vorsehen hat sei es richtig und es trage zur Athmosphäre des Spiels bei.
Es ist genauso als würde man Beschränkungen im Straßenverkehr aufheben, dann kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden wie schnell er fahren will und ob er bei Stopp hält. Das trägt vorallem zum Schutz der "Schwächeren*" bei und hat seinen gesetzlichen, sozialen und gesellschaftlichen Sinn. (*Kinder und Psychopaten)
So geht es nicht. Ein Spiel kann auch ohne den ganzen "Detailkram" spitze sein. Es ist daher richtig soetwas zu beschränken, hier in Deutschland kann nun mal nicht jeder machen was er will, dafür ist unsere Bürokratie gut, wo kommen wir da hin! In einem Spiel können ruhig Horrorelemente wie zum Beispiel Leichen, Zombies und Monster sein aber man sollte wissen wo die Grenze ist.

Edit: eigendlich könnte man denken ist mag das Spiel nicht..dabei freue ich mich mega mäßig darauf


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Oktober 2008)

Was zum Geier ist eine A-Version ??


----------



## CiSaR (30. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich teile diese Meinung nicht. Ich empfinde die Arbeit der USK gut.
> Scheinbar muss Deutschland mal wieder den Vorreiter spielen um zu beweisen was ein gutes Spiel ausmacht und sei es nur durch beschränken der Inhalte. (z. B. Crysis ist auch so geil)
> Es ist doch widersinnig zu meinen, wenn ein Hersteller es in einem Spiel so vorsehen hat sei es richtig und es trage zur Athmosphäre des Spiels bei.
> Es ist genauso als würde man Beschränkungen im Straßenverkehr aufheben, dann kann ja jeder selbst entscheiden wie schnell er fahren will und ob er bei Stopp hält. Das trägt vorallem zum Schutz der "Schwächeren*" bei und hat seinen gesetzlichen, sozialen und gesellschaftlichen Sinn. (*Kinder und Psychopaten)
> ...




Ich finde nicht das du den Straßenverkehr mit Spielen vergleichen kannst.
Real und virtuell sind 2 paar Schuhe. Wenn man diese Unterscheiden kann dann kann man sich in der virtuellen Welt reinziehen was man will und es ist trotzdem ne frechheit den Erwachsenen vorzuschreiben was sie sehen können und was nicht. Das hat die DDR auch gemacht. Kommt last uns mal wieder ne Mauer bauen damit wir armen deutschen nicht von der bösen Welt da draußen geistig verstümmelt werden.



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Was zum Geier ist eine A-Version ??



Das ist eine Version aus Östereich.


----------



## Jack Carver (30. Oktober 2008)

Was haben denn Beschränkungen im Straßenverkehr mit der Zensur von Medien zu tun???
Nimm zB mal ne Geschwindigkeitsbeschr. Die steht in der Regel an ner Stelle, wo es gefährlich sein kann mit höherer Geschw. als erlaubt zu fahren. Dient also dazu mich oder andere direkt zu schützen.

Wovor schützt mich bitte ein zensiertes Game oder ein zensierter Film?? Dass ich danach nicht meinen Flammenwerfer aus der Garage hol und bei den Nachbarn Amok lauf?

So nach dem Motto:

Ey der hat Counter Strike, Doom, Quake usw gezockt...Außerdem hat er gerne Horrofilme angesehen. Kein Wunder, dass der ausgerastet ist. Die Spiele und Filme sind die Ursache gewesen, man muss solche Inhalte nur zensieren und alles wird wieder gut.

Das ist ne extreme Vereinfachung von realen Problemen und nicht mehr. Warum verbieten sie dann nicht auch den Alkoholverkauf in Dtl ??? Würde doch verhindern, dass Leute besoffen andere übern Haufen fahren...

Na klingelt was? Weil dann die Branntweinsteuer wegbrechen würde. 

Nene da kannste glauben was du willst, aber Zensur von Medien schützt niemanden.


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Oktober 2008)

aso gut ok und kann mir jemand Bitte ein Link senden von ein Online shop der die A Version verkauft die auf Deutsch und 100% Uncut ist ?


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2008)

ihr hab beide mein Beispiel nicht verstanden. es geht darum Kinder und geistig minderbemittelte vor den falschen Eindrücken zu schützen. Es ist keine Medienzensur in dem Sinne wenn es darum geht Schwächere zu schützen. Es geht mir darum zu sagen, dass dieser sinnlose Aspekt wie Körperteile wegballern ein Spiel nicht besser macht...Der Vergleich zum Verkehr dient der Anschauung, dass nicht jeder Hersteller meint er kann in einem Spiel alles rein packen was er denkt. Wo kommen wir hin wenn jeder einzelne so verfährt?


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (30. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> So leute die A-Version hat platzende Köpfe, abtrennbare Körperteile und unmengen Blut. Scheint also ziemlich uncut zu sein.Quelle: Gameware.at


 
Sorry CiSar, wenn schon Quellen angibst, dann les se bitte vorher auch, da steht eindeutig:

*A-Versionen sind auch ausschließlich deutsch* - ob sie wirklich zu 100% ungekürzt sind wird in Kürze unser Partner Schnittberichte melden. Wir können folgendes sagen: Es ist eine *'Ab 18 Version' *incl. Blut. Leider ohne Garantie dass sie inhaltlich den UK/US Versionen entsprechen.

*Englische und US Versionen sind UNCUT* und ausschließlich englisch spielbar (keine deutschen Untertitel)

Das deckt sich auch mit allen Angaben, die ich aus USA/UK z.B. von IGN habe...

Und wenn die Öschi-Version deutsch ist, wie soll se dann uncut sein, wenn uncut nur english ist....


----------



## Jack Carver (30. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ihr hab beide mein Beispiel nicht verstanden. es geht darum Kinder und geistig minderbemittelte vor den falschen Eindrücken zu schützen. Es ist keine Medienzensur in dem Sinne wenn es darum geht Schwächere zu schützen. Es geht mir darum zu sagen, dass dieser sinnlose Aspekt wie Körperteile wegballern ein Spiel nicht besser macht...Der Vergleich zum Verkehr dient der Anschauung, dass nicht jeder Hersteller meint er kann in einem Spiel alles rein packen was er denkt. Wo kommen wir hin wenn jeder einzelne so verfährt?




Kinder werden doch schon durch das USK 18 Logo ausreichend geschützt.

Dass das sinnlos ist ist halt deine Meinung und die respektiere ich absolut. Jeder kann frei entscheiden ob er sich so ein Spiel kaufen will oder nicht. Keiner zwingt einen dazu. Und in einem freien Land sollte jeder Hersteller in sein Produkt alles reinpacken können was er will, solange das nicht Leib und Leben anderer gefährdet. Wo kommen wir denn da hin wenn sowas alles staatlich reglementiert wird. Siehe Vergleich DDR weiter oden...

Aber genau das macht die USK. Die Reglementierung ab 18 sollte ja wohl genügen bin ich der Ansicht.

@Brzeczek
schau mal auf www.gameware.at


----------



## JimBeam (30. Oktober 2008)

> ihr hab beide mein Beispiel nicht verstanden. es geht darum Kinder und geistig minderbemittelte vor den falschen Eindrücken zu schützen. Es ist keine Medienzensur in dem Sinne wenn es darum geht Schwächere zu schützen. Es geht mir darum zu sagen, dass dieser sinnlose Aspekt wie Körperteile wegballern ein Spiel nicht besser macht...



Das Spiel gehört nicht in Kinderhände, aber dafür müssen die Verkäufer und die Eltern sorgen. Und ich denke das Erwachsene das verkraften, bzw. müssen sie es ja nicht spielen. Ich glaube kaum das man jemanden mit einem geschnittenen Spiel schützen kann. Es muss einfach dafür gesorgt werden das es nur die Spielen für die es gedacht ist, nähmlich Erwachsene.



> Der Vergleich zum Verkehr dient der Anschauung, dass nicht jeder Hersteller meint er kann in einem Spiel alles rein packen was er denkt. Wo kommen wir hin wenn jeder einzelne so verfährt?



Also darf die USK bestimmen was der Hersteller reinpacken darf und was nicht? Für mich ist das schon Medienzensur.


----------



## CiSaR (30. Oktober 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> aso gut ok und kann mir jemand Bitte ein Link senden von ein Online shop der die A Version verkauft die auf Deutsch und 100% Uncut ist ?



Hier kannst due es kaufen: Fallout 3


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (30. Oktober 2008)

Jack Carver schrieb:


> Kinder werden doch schon durch das USK 18 Logo ausreichend geschützt.


 
So sieht´s aus, kann ich nur zustimmen!

Und bevor man die virtuellen Welten zensiert, sollte man, wie schon von mir angesprochen, diversen Splatter-Müll aus der Videothek zensieren, dort sehe ich eine viel größere Gefahr als in einem, sorry den Ausdruck, "simplen" Spiel!

Denkt mal an die Erfurt-Geschichte zurück, an was hat sich der Typ aufgegeilt? Mit Sicherheit nicht an Counterstrike und Konsorten, sondern an diversen "echten" Videoberichten über Massaker an US-Highschools und Gewaltfilmen mit äußerst fragwürdiger Qualität.

Wenn die USK konsequent wäre, hätte ich ja Verständnis, aber das ist alles nur Eiertanz und Wischi-Waschi, PC-/Konsolenspieler werden bevormundet, aber jedes Baby kommt an nen stationären DVD-Player ran und kann sich den größten Schund reinziehen, wo jedes Spiel dagegen wie "Kinderfasching" wirkt...

Greetz


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2008)

der Vergleich zur DDR ist nicht Argumentierbar, schließlich geht es um Schutz(seelisch)...und der Staat hat die Aufgabe seine Mitbürger zu schützen. Was er in dem Fall nicht braucht, weil es ja die Freiwillige Selbst Kontrolle gibt...Wenn jeder Hersteller alles in sein Produkt(egal ob Spiel, Dienstleistung oder Ware) reinmachen könnte sei es nur Beispielhaft krebserregende chemische Zusätze würde sich auch jeder aufregen, weil er Angst um sein Wohlergehen hat. Hier greift der Staat ein zum Wohle seiner Bürger...


----------



## CiSaR (30. Oktober 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Sorry CiSar, wenn schon Quellen angibst, dann les se bitte vorher auch, da steht eindeutig:
> 
> *A-Versionen sind auch ausschließlich deutsch* - ob sie wirklich zu 100% ungekürzt sind wird in Kürze unser Partner Schnittberichte melden. Wir können folgendes sagen: Es ist eine *'Ab 18 Version' *incl. Blut. Leider ohne Garantie dass sie inhaltlich den UK/US Versionen entsprechen.
> 
> ...



Das einzige was als Cut im Internet kursierte ist alles in der A-Version drinne, also wird diese wohl uncut sein.



RuneDRS schrieb:


> der Vergleich zur DDR ist nicht Argumentierbar, schließlich geht es um Schutz(seelisch)...und der Staat hat die Aufgabe seine Mitbürger zu schützen. Was er in dem Fall nicht braucht, weil es ja die Freiwillige Selbst Kontrolle gibt...Wenn jeder Hersteller alles in sein Produkt(egal ob Spiel, Dienstleistung oder Ware) reinmachen könnte sei es nur Beispielhaft krebserregende chemische Zusätze würde sich auch jeder aufregen, weil er Angst um sein Wohlergehen hat. Hier greift der Staat ein zum Wohle seiner Bürger...



Jetzt trägste aber ein bischen dick auf. Hast du von einem Computerspiel schon mal Pickel oder Ausschlag bekommen? Also ich bekomme davon keine Pickel und mein Wohlergehen wird auch nicht beeinträchtigt. Ich bringe auch keine Menschen um und rumrennen wie ein Zombie tu ich auch nicht.


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2008)

> Jetzt trägste aber ein bischen dick auf. Hast du von einem Computerspiel schon mal Pickel oder Ausschlag bekommen? Also ich bekomme davon keine Pickel und mein Wohlergehen wird auch nicht beeinträchtigt.



und schon wieder nicht verstanden...

ein Spiel ist ein simples Produkt, um es mal als Ware zu bezeichnen und jede Ware muss auf deren Verträglichkeit geprüft werden.

aber ich gebe Recht bzgl. den Videofilmen ich gucke mir solch einen Splatterklamauk persönlich nicht an...Doch auch hier ist es das gleiche wie bei Spielen es kann nicht eingehend Kontrolliert werden ob das Spiel seinen richtigen Adressaten findet. Und diesen Fall glit es einzubeziehen. Und aber noch die Ab 18 Personen "zufrieden" zustellen.

_*ok, ich beende mal diese Diskussion an dieser Stelle wer möchte kann einen Thread dazu aufmachen.

Schließlich geht es hier um Fallout 3!*_


----------



## Jack Carver (30. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> der Vergleich zur DDR ist nicht Argumentierbar, schließlich geht es um Schutz(seelisch)...und der Staat hat die Aufgabe seine Mitbürger zu schützen. Was er in dem Fall nicht braucht, weil es ja die Freiwillige Selbst Kontrolle gibt...Wenn jeder Hersteller alles in sein Produkt(egal ob Spiel, Dienstleistung oder Ware) reinmachen könnte sei es nur Beispielhaft krebserregende chemische Zusätze würde sich auch jeder aufregen, weil er Angst um sein Wohlergehen hat. Hier greift der Staat ein zum Wohle seiner Bürger...



Das hab ich ja geschrieben. Es darf nicht Leib oder Leben gefährden, siehe krebserregende Substanzen. 
Ich seh das nicht als Schutz, sondern als gewisse Bevormundung. Und das auch noch mit ner schönen Doppelmoral inbegriffen.

Jeder weiß, dass zB Alkohol oder Tabak gesundheitsgefährdend ist, kaufen kann mans aber trotzdem im Falle Alkohol ab 18. Jetzt wende mal das Prinzip PC-Spiel da drauf an. 

Was müsste der Staat machen, wenn er ähnlich verfahren würde? 
Es dürften in Dtl nur noch Produkte mit zB max 10% Alc zugelassen sein oder Zigaretten mit ner best Max Menge an Nikotin. Macht er das zum Schutz seiner Bürger?? Eben nicht. 
Und warum macht er's nicht? Weil der Staat am Alkohol und Zigarettenverkauf kräftig mitverdient und weil Politiker auch mal gerne Rauchen und saufen. Sagt auch keiner was, dann sollen sie aber selbiges Recht auch den PC-Spielern lassen, aber halt:

Da wird die Schere ausgepackt, weil man erstens nicht dran mitverdient und zweitens der Politiker nicht zockt...

Sowas nenn ich Doppelmoral und deswegen zieht bei mir dieses Schutzargument nicht. Weil das nur dann ausgepackt wird wo es grade passt...


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (30. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> _*ok, ich beende mal diese Diskussion an dieser Stelle wer möchte kann einen Thread dazu aufmachen.*_
> 
> _*Schließlich geht es hier um Fallout 3!*_


 
Guter Zug, Sven, viele Grüße ins schöne Thüringen und btt

@CiSar nochmal zum mitschreiben: Die A/CH/D-Version ist, jawohl, mit Blut, aber trotzdem "cut", weil deutschsprachig!
Nur die englische/US-Version (bis auf die australische) sind uncut, also mit Blut + Gedöns.

Es sind einheitliche Versionen für den deutschsprachigen Markt, wirst ja morgen beim Release sehen und dann können wir ja weiter debattieren

War aber schon X-fach nachzulesen, nicht nur in Foren, sondern im Statement des Publishers selbst!

Greetz


----------



## CiSaR (30. Oktober 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Guter Zug, Sven, viele Grüße ins schöne Thüringen und btt
> 
> @CiSar nochmal zum mitschreiben: Die A/CH/D-Version ist, jawohl, mit Blut, aber trotzdem "cut", weil deutschsprachig!
> Nur die englische/US-Version (bis auf die australische) sind uncut, also mit Blut + Gedöns.
> ...



Da steh doch eindeutig das die A-Version auch Blut und Gedöns hat. Ich kaufs mir nicht gleich weil kein Geld. Ich warte auf den Bericht von Schnittberichte.com.


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Oktober 2008)

Jaaa es lebe Fallout 3  Jaaaa es lebe eine Welt in nicht al zu verner zukunft wo mann keine zensur fürchten muss  


Aber mal ganz im ernst ob mann sich jetzt im Irak weg Bomben läst oder in Afganistan kämpft oder denn ganzen scheiß jeden Tag in den Nachrichten sieht oder sich Brutale Spiele reinzieht macht doch eh kein unterschied mehr.

Die Partei die die Zensur von Games bzw verbot von zu Brutalen Spielen ändern wollen, also das spiele legal uncut in Deutschland erscheinen können ist für mich schon so gut wie gewählt  

Leider gibt es keine.....
... Aber wir könnten doch eine aufmachen


----------



## CiSaR (30. Oktober 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Jaaa es lebe Fallout 3  Jaaaa es lebe eine Welt in nicht al zu verner zukunft wo mann keine zensur fürchten muss
> 
> 
> Aber mal ganz im ernst ob mann sich jetzt im Irak weg Bomben läst oder in Afganistan kämpft oder denn ganzen scheiß jeden Tag in den Nachrichten sieht oder sich Brutale Spiele reinzieht macht doch eh kein unterschied mehr.
> ...



Die Deutsche Gamer Partei


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Oktober 2008)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Die Deutsche Gamer Partei




Ja das wäre ein Guter Name  Dann könnten wir uns mit anderen Partein verbünden ....
...CSU


----------



## Uziflator (30. Oktober 2008)

Ich werde mir Morgen erstmal das Spiel kaufen für 44 Okken bei Saturni.

Freuh mich schon wegen der Uncut version stört mich wenig.


----------



## ForgottenRealm (30. Oktober 2008)

Hab mir das Spiel heut auch mal geholt und muss sagen, es schaut ganz gut aus 

Allerdings stört mich die Geschichte mit der Auflösung doch sehr ... gibts denn keine Möglichkeit, das Spiel im 16:10 Format zu spielen ?!


----------



## Jack Carver (30. Oktober 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ja das wäre ein Guter Name  Dann könnten wir uns mit anderen Partein verbünden ....
> ...CSU



Du weißt was CSU bedeutet???

Christen Spielen Uncut 

Loooooooooool 

Aber jetzt wirkl. genug mit der Geschichte...
Habe eben die absolut geile Email von Gameware bekommen, dass meine UK-Version Heute abgeschickt wurde. Hoffe die Deutsche Bummelpost schaffts das bis Morgen von den Ösis ins Nordbayerische Nürnberg zu bringen, dann wird ausgiebeig getestet.

Hoffe, dass alle die bestellt haben ne ähnlich gute Nachricht bekommen haben.


Grüße


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2008)

Jack Carver schrieb:


> Du weißt was CSU bedeutet???
> 
> Christen Spielen Uncut
> 
> Loooooooooool



ich rofl mich weg


scheinbar gibt es keine Lösung für das Auflösungsproblem...

Mein Fallout wurde verschickt jiha es kommt dann wohl am Samstag...weil wir hier im Osten Feiertag haben..toll dafür mag ich Feiertage nicht...bin ja so aufgeregt das ist fast wie Weihnachten..


----------



## Jack Carver (30. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich rofl mich weg
> 
> 
> scheinbar gibt es keine Lösung für das Auflösungsproblem...
> ...



Ist Allerheiligen ein Bundesweiter Feiertag? Dachte immer den gibts nur bei den Erzkatholischen Bayern oder evtl noch bei den Schwaben.
Dann kommt aber Sa keine Post wenn bei euch Feiertag ist. 
Das MUSS Morgen kommen!!!


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2008)

bei uns ist Reformationstag...Heute wird die Post per DHL zum Zulieferzentrum versendet und am Samstag dann zu mir nach Hause gebracht(hoffe ich)...


----------



## Jack Carver (30. Oktober 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> bei uns ist Reformationstag...Heute wird die Post per DHL zum Zulieferzentrum versendet und am Samstag dann zu mir nach Hause gebracht(hoffe ich)...



Man lernt nie aus. Wenns in Bayern Morgen nicht kommt, dann erst am Montag. Das wär mal Ka..e. Zu Beginn der neuen Woche statt am Wochenende.
Bin dafür, dass die Post von der Feiertagsregelung ausgenommen wird dieses Jahr


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2008)

eigentlich kann ich mich auf DHL verlassen alles was ich Prognostiziert habe ist eingetreten. Hoffe das mit Samstag auch...

 ich muss mir erstmal einen genehmigen...habe noch Schampus hier....Auf Fallout 3 meine Forumfreunde!


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Oktober 2008)

Jaaaaa Fallout 3      Korper Teile ab Ballern JAAAAA    



P.S: Ein paar Bilder bzw Videos von euch wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> K*ör*per Teile ab Ballern


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Oktober 2008)

lalala....


P.S: Wer Rechtschreib Fehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Hyperhorn (30. Oktober 2008)

@RuneDRS: Der erste Beitrag ist für einen Sammelthread leider noch etwas karg. Wie wäre es, wenn du diesen Grafikvergleich in das Startposting integrierst oder den Beitrag mit ein paar Screenshots dekorierst?


----------



## Brzeczek (30. Oktober 2008)

@*Hyperhorn


*Darf mann auch Scenen aus der Uncut Version hier Posten/Zeigen ?


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Oktober 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> @RuneDRS: Der erste Beitrag ist für einen Sammelthread leider noch etwas karg. Wie wäre es, wenn du diesen Grafikvergleich in das Startposting integrierst oder den Beitrag mit ein paar Screenshots dekorierst?



öhhh das kommt noch ich muss meine Version erstmal bekommen..dann kommen Fotos und so, zumal es ist ja ein Sammethread da kann auch jeder anderes Posten..


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (30. Oktober 2008)

Dann wollen wir doch mal assistierend zur Seite stehen
Hier die ersten Screens aus der US-Version in der Vault, Kampfsystem gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn man´s aber drin hat, ist es echt der "Burner"

Atmosphäre und Storyline sehr dicht, nervige Kakerlaken überall, mal sehen, wie es sich weiter entwickelt, Ansätze sind sehr gut!

Hab die Screens mit PS stark verkleinert, hoffentlich kommt´s trotzdem gut rüber!

btw: Installationsgröße ist 5,7 GB, Systemanforderungen imho sehr moderat, 
skaliert gut mit 2 Kernen, max. CPU-Auslastung 30-40% bei meinem E6850 @ 3,7 GhZ

Da es nur 1280x1024 als max. Resolution gibt, hab ich 8xMSAA und 16xAF über Treiber draufgebügelt und VSync an,
dropt in keiner Sekunde unter 60fps, gute Arbeit haben die Entwickler geleistet.

Texturen nicht ganz auf "Dead Space"-Niveau, aber durchaus gelungen, fühle mich irgendwie an das gute, alte Resi Evil erinnert 

Greetz


----------



## Jack Carver (31. Oktober 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Dann wollen wir doch mal assistierend zur Seite stehen
> Hier die ersten Screens aus der US-Version in der Vault, Kampfsystem gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn man´s aber drin hat, ist es echt der "Burner"
> 
> Atmosphäre und Storyline sehr dicht, nervige Kakerlaken überall, mal sehen, wie es sich weiter entwickelt, Ansätze sind sehr gut!
> ...




Coole Screens, spielt sich das in der 3D-Person oder First-Person Ansicht besser? E6850 @ 3.7 GHz . Hab denselben unter der Haube, da is ja noch ganz gewaltig Luft...Glaub muss meinen auch mal bissl hochdrehen .


----------



## Jack Carver (31. Oktober 2008)

Soeben meine UK-Version bekommen, pünktlich zum Release. Ich sach nur Deutsche Post !

Jetzt wird erstmal installiert, getestet, paar Screens gemacht dann meld ich mich wieder...Ersteindruck und so


----------



## Jack Carver (31. Oktober 2008)

Ersteindruck:

Nach der Installation hatte ich die Möglichkeit zwischen einem 4:3, 16:9 oder 16:10 Bildverhältnis zu wählen. Für meinen Monitor 16:10. Dort konnte ich bis 1600x1000 als max. Auflösung wählen. Diese unterstützt leider mein Monitor nicht, der braucht 1680x1050, das Bild blieb sozusagen schwarz.
Ich zocks jetzt auf 1280x800 in ner Letterbox, also oben und unten werden schwarze Streifen dargestellt. Sieht Filmmäßig aus und kommt ganz gut find ich.

Nun zum Game:

Schon das Intro ist ziemlich stimmig gemacht mit nem Sound aus den 60ern, dann das Heranwachsen im Vault in einzelnen Phasen bis man 19 Jahre alt ist. Mit Geburtstagsfeier, Multiple Choice Test usw und alles schön mit schrägem Humor garniert .
Siehe Nuka Cola auf einem der Screens 

Die Atmo find ich schon nach der ersten Std richtig gut. Wenn ich das mit FC2 vergleiche...

Ich zock es in der First-Person Perspektive und grafisch und auch von der Stimmung und den teils schrägen Dialogen her erinnert es mich fast ein bissl an Half Life 2, was für mich als absoluter Gordon Freeman Fan richtig gut ankommt.
Es hat lange nicht die Grafikpracht eines Crysis oder Far Cry 2 macht mir aber jetzt schon mehr Fun als beide zusammen...

Und wo wir schon bei der Grafik sind...Nutzt in jedem Fall in Kämpfen das VATS-System, die Animationen dabei sind einfach um Längen besser als in der Echtzeitperspektive.

Zum Sound kann ich noch nicht soviel sagen, passt aber gut zur jeweiligen Stimmung bzw Situation.

Auch bei der Vergabe der Punkte für die einzelnen Skills etc bin ich noch etwas unschlüssig auf was man da setzen soll. Ich versuch erstmal alles der Reihe nach anzuheben, wenn wieder welche zur Verfügung stehen.

Vom Ersteindruck her also ein absolut überzeugender Titel, der so wie ich das sehe erstmal Far Cry 2 abgelöst hat. 

Einziger Wermutstropfen: Ich hab ab und an nen Grafikfehler in Form von nem flimmernden Balken am rechten Rand vom Screen. Ca 2 cm breit reicht der vom oberen Rand bis zum unteren. Dachte zuerst das liegt an meiner übertakteten Graka, also wieder auf Normaltakt, hat aber nix gebracht. Hat jmd ähnliches evtl schon beobachtet?

So noch paar Screens


----------



## ForgottenRealm (31. Oktober 2008)

hier gibts nen Tip wie man die Auflösung anpasst - funktioniert einwandfrei.


----------



## D!starb (31. Oktober 2008)

@ Jack Carver:

Ich habe auch Fallout und hatte das auch mit den Flimmern an der Rechten Seite.Hast du zufällig Vista?Weil mir is aufgefallen das der Flimmernde Bereich genau der is,der die Vista Sidebar überdeckt.Als ich diese vor erneuten Gamestart geschlossen habe,hatte ich das Problem nicht mehr.Vllt hilft dir das ja 

Ansonsten zum Game:
Die Stimmung stimmt schon.Hat mich von der ersten Minute in den Bann gezogen,nur ich finde die Story zieht sich so endlos hin.

Ich dachte jetzt finde ich mal meinen Vater beim Radio Sender in DC aber neeeeein.Jetzt muss ich erste wieder was erledigen damit der Typ mir sagt wo der hingegangen ist.Aber naja typisch rollenspiele 

Ich würde es sehr willkommend heissen wenn es Fahrzeuge geben würde.Z.b ein Motorrad oder Quad oderso,aber naja die Strassen sind da ja auch so demoliert ^^ da kannse glaub ich nicht vernünftig fahren 

Greetz D!sy


----------



## Jack Carver (31. Oktober 2008)

D!starb schrieb:


> @ Jack Carver:
> 
> Ich habe auch Fallout und hatte das auch mit den Flimmern an der Rechten Seite.Hast du zufällig Vista?Weil mir is aufgefallen das der Flimmernde Bereich genau der is,der die Vista Sidebar überdeckt.Als ich diese vor erneuten Gamestart geschlossen habe,hatte ich das Problem nicht mehr.Vllt hilft dir das ja
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab Vista und auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen. Werd ich gleich mal testen, vielen Dank schonmal, denke das behebt das Prob bei mir dann auch. Hab auch grade auf meinen letzten Screens gesehen, dass die in 1280x960 statt wie eingestellt 1280x800 sind. Naja auch egal.

Ja das ist typisch Rollenspiel mit den Nebenquests und so, aber solang die spannend gemacht sind hab ich nix dagegen.

Ich dachte da gibts so ne schnellreise Funktion. Damit sollte man doch Laufwege einsparen können.

Grüße


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (31. Oktober 2008)

@Jack Carver: Ich find´s in der Ego-Perspektive besser spielbar, mag aber Geschmackssache sein als "alter" Shooter-Veteran

Ich bekomme den 6850er sogar auf 4,1 GhZ stabil unter Windows + in Spielen, nur nicht Prime-Stable mit der Schlagzahl, Temp bei 4,1 Ghz ist dann 60°C und da bleib ich dann doch lieber bei 3,7-3,8 mit max. 51°C im Sommer, aktuell geht er selten über die 48° raus, selbst, wenn ich paralell Nero Vision und Roxio Creator laufen lasse und 2 Filme paralell umrechne, da ist dann die CPU-Auslastung auch konstant bei 100%, hab glaub ein ganz gutes Exemplar erwischt

Greetz


----------



## Jack Carver (31. Oktober 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> @Jack Carver: Ich find´s in der Ego-Perspektive besser spielbar, mag aber Geschmackssache sein als "alter" Shooter-Veteran
> 
> Ich bekomme den 6850er sogar auf 4,1 GhZ stabil unter Windows + in Spielen, nur nicht Prime-Stable mit der Schlagzahl, Temp bei 4,1 Ghz ist dann 60°C und da bleib ich dann doch lieber bei 3,7-3,8 mit max. 51°C im Sommer, aktuell geht er selten über die 48° raus, selbst, wenn ich paralell Nero Vision und Roxio Creator laufen lasse und 2 Filme paralell umrechne, da ist dann die CPU-Auslastung auch konstant bei 100%, hab glaub ein ganz gutes Exemplar erwischt
> 
> Greetz




Hehe gut zu wissen. Bei Fallout seh ich da keine Probs, aber bei Crysis könnt ich glaub bissl mehr CPU Power für meine GTX 260 vertragen.
Ich zocks auch in der First-Person, finde das sieht so besser aus.

@D!starb

funzt!! Danke nochmal.


----------



## Holdrio (31. Oktober 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> hier gibts nen Tip wie man die Auflösung anpasst - funktioniert einwandfrei.



Gut zu wissen, danke schon mal, siehts denn auch einwandfrei aus so im Spiel, nichts verzerrt und so?
Hats schon einer mit 24er oder mehr Monitor auf 1920x1200 am laufen?

Wie siehts mit der Auflösung mit  Performance aus draussen, ist die überhaupt realistisch mit GTX 260 (192) und Q9450@3.2GHZ?


----------



## Holdrio (31. Oktober 2008)

ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> hier gibts nen Tip wie man die Auflösung anpasst - funktioniert einwandfrei.



Gut zu wissen, danke schon mal, siehts denn auch einwandfrei aus so im Spiel, nichts verzerrt und so?
Hats schon einer mit 24er oder mehr Monitor auf 1920x1200 am laufen?

Wie siehts mit der Auflösung mit  Performance aus draussen, ist die überhaupt realistisch mit GTX 260 (192) und Q9450@3.2GHZ?


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (31. Oktober 2008)

@Holdrio: Blätter mal ne Seite zurück im Thread, das Ding läuft wunderbar (ist ja auch kein Wunder bei ner 1:1-Konsolen-Portierung, da kannst mit deiner Graka sogar mühelos 4-8 x AA und 8-16 x AF über den Treiber aktivieren, mein Tipp: VSync an, dann siehts imho noch ne Nummer geschmeidiger aus.

Auf meiner 280er geht´s keine Sekunde unter 60fps bei CPU-Auslastung 30-40%, also keine Sorge


----------



## Holdrio (31. Oktober 2008)

Ok danke, das klingt ja schon mal vielversprechend, in 1920x1200 halt gar nicht selbstverständlich.
Leider kommt meins erst Montag. 

Konsolenportierung, naja war das Oblivion nicht auch, das wanderte aber damals gleich in den Schrank bis zum nächsten System, und nen 1920x1200 Monitor hatte ich damals noch gar nicht , da war ich bei Betheseda schon recht misstrauisch diesbezüglich.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (31. Oktober 2008)

Nachschub, draussen aus der Vault, sehr morbide Stimmung, jetzt steigen auch die HW-Anforderungen, Auslastung z.T. bei 70% aber Framerate geht nicht unter 52fps bei jetzt 1680x1050 mit 8xAA / 16xAF

Die Music ist fast so heavy wie bei Bioshock, sehr gelungen bis jetzt!

Nachstehend neue Screens

btw: Danke noch an ForgottenRealm für den Link mit der Bildschirm-Auflösung, jetzt sieht die Sache gleich noch nen Tacken edler aus


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Oktober 2008)

nicht schlecht die Bilder. Ich bin schon gespannt, hoffentlich kommt es morgen. in meiner Sig ist eine Fanpage verlinkt bei Interesse könnt ihr dort mal hin gehen. Dort ist auch das Forum verlinkt wo es den Tipp für eine Ini für das Grafik Setting gibt...


----------



## slayerdaniel (31. Oktober 2008)

Was meint ihr, ist das Spiel auch für Fallout/Rollenspielanfänger geeignet? Das Setting gefällt mir ja eig. sehr gut, nur habe ich bis dato noch kein Rollenspiel so wirklich gespielt!


----------



## Gast3737 (1. November 2008)

ich denke schon. ich habe zwar schon paar Rollenspiele angezockt(z. B. WoW). es ist Einsteigerfreundlich da das eigentliche Spiel ja erst nach dem Bunker los geht..

_Edit hier ein Link für den Tuningguide Grafik-ini (ist auch auf dem 1 Post)

http://www.globalgameport.com/showthread.php?t=19352

hat jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit dem berüchtigten Securom gemacht`?
_


----------



## D!starb (1. November 2008)

@RuneDRS:

Also ich bin ja so jemand,bevor ich ein Spiel installiere,mach ich mir ein Sicherheits Backup Image.Zu oft ist es mir passiert das die teuren Spiele bei meinem Bro gelandet sind,und ich sie total zerkratzt wieder bekommen habe.

So auch bei Fallout,ich hab einfach von der Image File aus im Virtuellen Laufwerk installiert,und alles hat funktioniert.Also natürlich muss ich mit CD Spielen aber wegen Deamon Tools,macht SecuRom keine Probleme.Also läuft anstandslos ^^

Greetz D!sy


----------



## Gast3737 (1. November 2008)

alles klar...heute kommt es endlich...es wird zur Zustellbasis transportiert. nachher gibt es dann Bilder...der Akku der Digi cam ist auch volll.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (1. November 2008)

@slayerdaniel: Bin der Meinung, dass es für einen Rollenspiel-Neueinsteiger etwas zu komplex strukturiert ist, vor allem der Charakterbaum und das Menu mag manchen Neuling etwas überfordern, aber auch hier gilt "Probieren geht vor studieren".

In der aktuellen Gamestar setzen sie den  Level auf "Fortgeschritten bis RPG-Profi"...

Greetz


----------



## Jack Carver (1. November 2008)

Hallo Fallout 3 Zocker ,

hier ist der Test von 4players. Ziemlich umfangreich und gut geschrieben. Wen's interessiert hier der Link:

Allgemein: Fallout 3: Test und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Alles zum Allgemein-Rollenspiel Fallout 3

So werd's jetzt mal wieder starten


----------



## slayerdaniel (1. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> @slayerdaniel: Bin der Meinung, dass es für einen Rollenspiel-Neueinsteiger etwas zu komplex strukturiert ist, vor allem der Charakterbaum und das Menu mag manchen Neuling etwas überfordern, aber auch hier gilt "Probieren geht vor studieren".
> 
> In der aktuellen Gamestar setzen sie den  Level auf "Fortgeschritten bis RPG-Profi"...
> 
> Greetz



hm, das Problem ist, da es securom hat kann mans net in der Videothek ausleihen!


----------



## Jack Carver (1. November 2008)

slayerdaniel schrieb:


> hm, das Problem ist, da es securom hat kann mans net in der Videothek ausleihen!


 

Securom muss nicht gleich DRM bedeuten. DRM kann ne Option vom Securom Kopierschutz sein und dann is ne Online Aktivierung leider Pflicht, das ist aber eigentl. ne rel. neue Securom Option. In früheren Securom Versionen wurde nur gecheckt, ob die DVD im LW is.

Wie das bei Fallout 3 is kann ich etz gar net sagen. Ne Online Aktivierung is mir zumindest net aufgefallen, soll aber nix heißen...


----------



## Gast3737 (1. November 2008)

ich habe bis jetzt noch nix vom Kopierschutz gemerkt...installiert und los..


----------



## Jack Carver (2. November 2008)

Servus Fallout Freunde,

also ich muss sagen das Game hat mich bereits gewaltig in seinen Bann gezogen. Die Stimmung dieser Postnuklearen Welt mit all den Ruinen, Tag- Nachtwechsel und den geilen Gefechten is einfach der Hammer. 

Ich nutze die Schnellreise Funktion zur Zeit rel. selten, weils überall was neues zu entdecken gibt.
Vor allem zahlt sich das erforschen der einzelnen Gebäude echt aus. Habe mittlerweile schon ein ganz gutes Waffensortiment zusammen, von ner SniperRifle über nen Rocketlauncher, LaserRifle, diversen Pistolen und Revolvern, ner abgesägten Shotgun , Granaten, Minen, Jagdgewehr, AssaultRifles usw usf...

Best. Munitypen zB für die Sniper findet man leider selten. Das erlaubte Gewicht bevor man sich nicht mehr schnell bewegen kann is auch viel zu schnell erreicht...Bei dem was man da überall sammeln kann.

Das Hacken der versch. Terminals ist mal richtig gut gemacht, fast wie in nem Hex-Editor, leider fehlen mir noch paar Punkte in Science bis ich die 50er Terminal endl. hacken kann...Gleiches gilt für die 50er Schlösser, hehe hacken und klauen is halt einfach geil...

Bin mal gespannt ob es im weiteren Verlauf auch versch. Fraktionen gibt, denen man sich anschließen kann, das fehlt bisher etwas. Dieser Brotherhood of Steel zB, weiß nicht wie sie das ins Deutsche übersetzt haben. Sehen aaf ziemlich cool aus in ihren Rüstungen.


Grüße


----------



## Gast3737 (2. November 2008)

wo bist du da rumspaziert um den Raketen werfer zu bekommenn...Mumpeln dafür habe ich schon gefunden..


----------



## Jack Carver (2. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> wo bist du da rumspaziert um den Raketen werfer zu bekommenn...Mumpeln dafür habe ich schon gefunden..



Ich glaube den hab ich bei Moira gekauft, hat allerdings nen miserablen CND Wert und zum reparieren fehlte mir bislang die Kohle. Sie verlangt glaube um die 400 Steine dafür. Ja Raketen hab ich auch schon paar gefunden, hab eine auch schon gut bei so nem hartnäckigen Sentry Bot in diesem Lab-Gebäude Nähe Merrigold Station gebraucht. Ein Treffer und er hat sich verabschiedet .
Nach Merrigold Station hats mich auf dem Weg zu diesen Sewers verschlagen um für Moira MoleRats zu verscheuchen. Da hab ich nen Jungen getroffen, der mich um Hilfe in seinem Dorf wegen Monstern bat. Waren Fireants, miese Ameisen, die Feuer spucken...Zieml. Hartnäckige Viecher aber sie mussten sich letztlich doch geschlagen geben.

Da konnte man gut die Minen und Granaten gebrauchen, sind auch immer schön drüber gekrabbelt .

Ja und über diesen Auftrag bin ich dann zu Lost Church Station oder so ähnlich gekommen und da gibts so n Lab irgendwas Gebäude voller Kampfroboter aber auch gut was zu finden


----------



## Cionara (2. November 2008)

Hab so kleine Ruckler jeden Schritt ist das normal ? =/


----------



## Jack Carver (2. November 2008)

Ist mir persönlich noch nicht aufgefallen, dass da Mikroruckler gibt. wenngleich ich da net so sehr drauf schau. Bei Far Cry 2 merk ich das aaf schlimmer mit den Mikros als bei Fallout 3, sofern welche da sind.


----------



## Cionara (2. November 2008)

Als Oblivion-Fan bin ich bis jetzt noch nicht so von dem Game überzeugt, die Charaktere und alles schauen schlechter aus als in Oblivion und es ruckelt... =/

Naja vllt. fehlt mir auch einfach nur der glanz auf den Waffen. Naja werds noch ein bischen Zocken schaumama...


----------



## Gast3737 (2. November 2008)

also deine Hardware hält die sehr Hoch Config und alle Filter auf voll aus..ich hatte bis jetzt noch nicht einen einzigen Ruckler und ich habe noch nebenbei eine Folding at Home Console am laufen..


----------



## Cionara (2. November 2008)

Wenn außen rumlaufe und mich umgucke fällt es fast immer in der Drehung auf 40fps 
Und dauermini-ruckeln beim rennen halt, beim laufen net.
Geht auch net weg wenn ich auf Mittlere Grafik-Einstellungen gehe


----------



## Jack Carver (2. November 2008)

Also mir gefällts besser als Oblivion, allein schon weil mich das Thema Postnukleare Welt wesentl mehr fasziniert.
Und weils zeitgem. Waffen gibt hehe. Habe jetzt auch mal drauf geachtet und von ruckeln nix zu merken.


----------



## Brzeczek (2. November 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Wenn außen rumlaufe und mich umgucke fällt es fast immer in der Drehung auf 40fps
> Und dauermini-ruckeln beim rennen halt, beim laufen net.
> Geht auch net weg wenn ich auf Mittlere Grafik-Einstellungen gehe






Vieleicht mal Festplatte Defragmetieren.


----------



## Cionara (2. November 2008)

Ich probiers mal allerdings mach ich das eh regelmäßig =/

Habt ihr eure Fallout.ini's verändert oder alles standard ? =>

Edit:Habe keine fragmentierte Datei mehr aufm Rechner aber trotzdem noch Ruckeln.
Denke sind kleine Nachlader =(


Lösung: God Save Tha Queen ! Ich habs gelöst bekommen, hab mich mit diesem Thread hier befasst http://www.yougamers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=92199
dort hat jemand das selbe Ruckeln und es dokumentiert.
Die Lösung ist in der Fallout3.ini die Variabel ifpsclamp anstatt auf =0 auf =60 zu stellen


----------



## Jack Carver (3. November 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Ich probiers mal allerdings mach ich das eh regelmäßig =/
> 
> Habt ihr eure Fallout.ini's verändert oder alles standard ? =>
> 
> ...




Cool dass das geklappt hat bei dir. Sieht man mal wo man da überall drehen muss, dass so'n Game sauber läuft.

Ich hab bei mir nix editieren müssen. da läuft alle so wie es soll, einziges Manko, das ich habe was allerdings meinen KVM-Switch betrifft, ist dass ich von Zeit zu Zeit plötzlich nicht mehr rennen kann. Das nervt nat, lässt sich aber durch'n Neustart vom Game beheben.
Das sind aber keine Probs vom Game, sondern da zickt irgendwie mein Switch regelm. rum. Äußert sich in der Regel dadurch, dass man in eine Richtung, in die man sich bewegt hat ständig läuft ohne die Taste zu drücken. Erst wenn man dieselbe Richtungstaste erneut drückt bleibt man wieder stehen 

Und in dem Game kommt hinzu dass man nicht mehr rennen kann, er überrascht mich halt immer wieder der sch... Switch


----------



## Gast3737 (3. November 2008)

sagt mal wo werden eingentlich die Sreenshots von dem Spiel intern abgelegt..habe mir gestern einen Wolf gesucht und meine hübschen Sreens nicht gefunden..toll alles für'n Hintern..


----------



## Jack Carver (3. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> sagt mal wo werden eingentlich die Sreenshots von dem Spiel intern abgelegt..habe mir gestern einen Wolf gesucht und meine hübschen Sreens nicht gefunden..toll alles für'n Hintern..



Ich mach die immer über Fraps, da find ich sie bei jedem Game halt im Fraps Ordner. Wo das Game die intern ablegt weiß ich nicht, schätze aber, dass die unter deinem User-Account irgendwo in nem Ordner von dem Game liegen müssen.
Also irgendwo unter Dokumente u Einstellungen, my name...

Die Saves werden ja auch da irgendwo abgelegt.


----------



## Holdrio (3. November 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Lösung: God Save Tha Queen ! Ich habs gelöst bekommen, hab mich mit diesem Thread hier befasst Fallout 3 stutter with proof and you have it too. - Futuremark / YouGamers Forums
> dort hat jemand das selbe Ruckeln und es dokumentiert.
> Die Lösung ist in der Fallout3.ini die Variabel ifpsclamp anstatt auf =0 auf =60 zu stellen



Öh aber das hier dazu dort klingt doch sogar noch schlimmer? :
"Secondly, the video with a tweaked fallout.ini file, with ifpsclamp set to 60. This results in the stutter disappearing altogether, but the game is unplayable if the framerate is anything but 60fps due to either the slowing down or speeding up of the internal game clock"

Oder nur bei dem so, bei dir alles ok mit 60?


----------



## Gast3737 (3. November 2008)

@Cionara: schon mal mit VSync versucht zu spielen bevor du an der Config rum stellst?


----------



## Cionara (3. November 2008)

Natürlich ich zock immer damit ^^



> Oder nur bei dem so, bei dir alles ok mit 60?



Bin noch am testen =>


----------



## orca113 (4. November 2008)

Kann mir einer sagen ob nur ich den Ärger habe das der mir alles auf hoch einstellt aber dann bei einer Auflösung von 800x600 festsitzt?


----------



## Gast3737 (4. November 2008)

nicht nur du..ich kann nur maximal 1280*1024 einstellen..mancher kann mehr, warum? das würde mich auch mal interessieren..denn meine Hardware macht locker 1680*1020 mit...

kann jemand dazu eine Aussage treffen?


----------



## LaCroato (4. November 2008)

Hier, hab ich von Widescreen Gaming Forum :: View topic - Fallout 3: Detailed Report


_Native support for 1280x720, 1280x800, 1440x900, 1680x1050, 1920x1080, and 1920x1200. 


For 1280x768 go to "Documents and Settings\*User Name*\My Documents\My Games\Fallout3" and open "FalloutPrefs.ini" with a text editor. 


Search for... 



iSize W=**** (HIER EINFACH GEWÜNSCHTE AUFLÖSUNG EINTRAGEN z.B. 1680)
iSize H=****  (HIER EINFACH GEWÜNSCHTE AUFLÖSUNG EINTRAGEN z.B. 1050)



Change "****" to your desired widescreen resolution. 


To change the Vert - overlays go to "Documents and Settings\*User Name*\My Documents\My Games\Fallout3" and open "FALLOUT.INI" with a text editor. The game needs to be run once for this file to appear. 


Search for... 



fDefaultFOV=75.0000 



You will need to change this fov value based on your aspect ratio. These values use the 5:4 aspect ratio as a baseline fov. 



4:3 - 79.9000 
16:9 - 105.3000 
15:9 - 99.0000 
16:10 - 95.2000 



Please note that this game has some unexpected behavior when selecting resolutions. Picking a wider aspect ratio then that of your desktop will result in anamorphic behavior.
_


----------



## Gast3737 (4. November 2008)

danke für die Antwort...kannst dir ein Bienchen eintragen. Werd ich gelich nachher mal ausprobieren..


----------



## LaCroato (4. November 2008)

Kein Thema gern geschehen!


----------



## Gast3737 (4. November 2008)

das wird in den 1 Post eingepflegt!

_Edit: Was ist eure Lieblings Fallout 3 Waffe?

meine ist Rösti.

..aber vielleicht wird sie bald ersetzt, wenn ich die Mini-Atombombe in Aktion sehe..was braucht man eigentlich um die Mini-Atombombe abzufeuern?_


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (4. November 2008)

Das Luftgewehr ist mein persönliches Highlight und dann auf Kakerlaken-Jagd gehen, 

Nee, Rösti rockt, Mini-A-Bomb-Launcher such ich auch noch 

Greetz


----------



## ForgottenRealm (4. November 2008)

Gibts irgendeine Möglichkeit wo man an richtig viel Munition kommt ?

Zu kaufen gibts immer recht wenig und finden tut man auch nie wirklich viel ...


----------



## orca113 (4. November 2008)

Danke Jungs,endlich auf zu einer 1680x1050 Auflösung aber erst morgen früh sonst komm ich net zum schlafen...


----------



## Gast3737 (5. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> Mini-A-Bomb-Launcher such ich auch noch


wer ihn findet sagt bescheid!

Habe das mit der Auflösung auch jetzt hin bekommen...jetzt ruckelt es bei mir auch endlich..heisst muss wohl das aa auf 4x stellen..

_Frage noch mals: 

*Was ist eure Lieblings Fallout 3 Waffe?


http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Portal:Fallout_3 hier ein echt geiler Wiki link dort findet ihr alles zu Fallout selbst wo die meisten Waffen zu finden sind...
*_


----------



## Holdrio (5. November 2008)

Kann man die deutsche Version mit bestimmten Dateien der US Version trotzdem uncut machen?


----------



## mad1977 (5. November 2008)

hi.

gibt es fuer Fallout schon Sprachfiles? Hab die US Version. Uncut. Aber das Englisch in diesen Spiel ist ziehmlich komplex, so das man halt nicht alles versteht.


----------



## Gast3737 (6. November 2008)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> [..] Mini-A-Bomb-Launcher such ich auch noch



hast du den schon gefunden? ok wenn nicht gehe mal zu Galaxy News dort musst du am schluß mit einen Mega Supermutanten kämpfen, dabei stirbt einer der Soldaten von dem Stählernen Kämpfern am Brunnen..dieser hat den FATMAN dabei plus paar MiniAtoms

viel Freude beim experimentieren


ForgottenRealm schrieb:


> Gibts irgendeine Möglichkeit wo man an richtig viel Munition kommt ?



gehe mal auf die Oben beschriebene Mission, danach musst du für Dog was besorgen die Mission beschert dir ohne end .32 Mumpeln und Kronkorken



RuneDRS schrieb:


> _Frage noch mals:
> 
> *Was ist eure Lieblings Fallout 3 Waffe?
> 
> ...



@Orka kein Ding macht man gern...


----------



## ForgottenRealm (6. November 2008)

Super Rune, genau an der Stelle bin ich eh gerade 

Kann man eigendlich davon ausgehen, dass einmal gestorbene Gegner nie wieder Respawnen oder tauchen zwischendurch neue auf ?


----------



## Gast3737 (6. November 2008)

meine Feststellung ist bisher einmal umgefallen steht nie mehr auf..


----------



## orca113 (7. November 2008)

Juhu.hatte heute Morgen endlich mal ein bißchen Zeit zum zocken und bin gerade aus dem Loch 101 raus.Jetzt stehe ich vor Megaton und ich muß sagen der Anfang war gut!Spiel sieht schick aus und ist fast ruckelfrei mit einer HD4850 in 1680x1050 und sehr hoch. Läuft nun super,habe mir heute morgen bevor ich angefangen habe das Patch bei Bethesda gesaugt. Man hat auch das Problem mit den Auflösungen gefixt.


----------



## Gast3737 (7. November 2008)

danke für den Hinweis. hab ich gleich mal auf den 1. Post gelegt...muss ich mir abend mal herrunterladen. Ich habe grade festgestellt das ich eine österreichische Version habe..wusste ich vorher nicht..


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. November 2008)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Kann man die deutsche Version mit bestimmten Dateien der US Version trotzdem uncut machen?


 

Da wird es bestimmt einen Mod zu geben...

Bei Fallout 1 und 2 gab es einen sogenannten Gore Patch für die Deutsche Version (habe Ihn auch noch)....da waren alle Bluteffekte da und Kinder gab es auch....

Ich habe es noch nicht....

Erst mal FarCry2 zu ende spielen....dann kommt Fallout3

Ich freue mich schon wahnsinnig darauf....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. November 2008)

Mal ein bisschen Retro....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deshalb steht fest....nach FarCry2 MUSS ich Fallout3 spielen....

Mfg


----------



## Brzeczek (7. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Mal ein bisschen Retro....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





P.S: Die beiden Fallout teile gabe es mal mit der PcAction dabei , kleiner geheim Tipp mal so am rande


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. November 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> P.S: Die beiden Fallout teile gabe es mal mit der PcAction dabei , kleiner geheim Tipp mal so am rande



Das sind aber Orginale....stehen bei mir im Schrank...

Mfg


----------



## Brzeczek (8. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das sind aber Orginale....stehen bei mir im Schrank...
> 
> Mfg




ja das ist mir Schon klar, nur das ist für die die jenige die noch warten müssen oder die 2 ersten Teile auch noch Zocken wollen  

Originale sind immer besser für Sammler


----------



## Cionara (8. November 2008)

> Kann man die deutsche Version mit bestimmten Dateien der US Version trotzdem uncut machen?



Schauste hier mal nach: Bloodpatch für Fallout 3 - Fallout - [RPG]Board


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das sind aber Orginale....stehen bei mir im Schrank...
> 
> Mfg


 
Nicht nur in deinem


----------



## Brzeczek (8. November 2008)

Cionara schrieb:


> Schauste hier mal nach: Bloodpatch für Fallout 3 - Fallout - [RPG]Board





Was für ein Glück das ich die A Version heute Glücklich in meine Händen Halte


----------



## Flotter Geist (8. November 2008)

Wie ist Fallout 3 denn eigentlich so? Hab es schon mehrmals in der Hand gehabt, aber habs dann mit dem Kauf doch gelassen.

Hab mir auch schon Videos angesehn,bin mir aber nicht sicher ob ichs mir kaufen sollte.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. November 2008)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Wie ist Fallout 3 denn eigentlich so?


 
Also ich finde es *SPITZE*
Hat mir wieder voll "den Ärmel reingezogen"


----------



## Flotter Geist (8. November 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also ich finde es *SPITZE*
> Hat mir wieder voll "den Ärmel reingezogen"


 


Kannste mir das etwas genauer sagen?Wie ist das Spiel so,mehr Action und wie siehts mit dem RPG-Teil aus?


----------



## Gast3737 (8. November 2008)

Das geile an Fallout:

Das Taktiksystem, die Waffen, die Möglichkeiten selbst zu entscheiden wie man die Probleme und aufgaben angeht..die Freiheit auch in der Welt. die Gegner sind Fair auch in unteren Leveln...nur die Richtige Taktik, Wumme und Stimpak und man kann durch jede Horde von Gegnern kommen...Tag Nachwechsel...ne eigene Wohnung. möglichkeit sich Waffen zu bauen. Waffen altern man findet überall gegenstände und und und


----------



## Holdrio (9. November 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> P.S: Die beiden Fallout teile gabe es mal mit der PcAction dabei , kleiner geheim Tipp mal so am rande



Tja nur ist diese Ausgabe sicher längst nicht mehr im Verkauf, da wird der Tipp ewig geheim bleiben für alle die das lesen. 

So endlich mal mit dem Witcher fertig werden, damit auch los legen kann


----------



## Legume (9. November 2008)

Ich muss sagen das Spiel ist sehr gut.Coole Umgebung (ich steh auf Endzeit),viele Waffen und Möglichkeiten zu handeln.Die Story ist auch nicht übel.
Die UK-Version hat zwar durch das Abtrennen von Körperteilen einen relativ hohen Gewaltgrad das stört mich aber nicht.

Nur leider läuft es nicht Stabil andauernd Aufhänger/Freezes,wenn ich nicht im Fenster-Modus spiele.Wenn ich dann im Fenster spiele läuft es dann mit weniger Aufhängern(aber immernoch unerträglich viele).Der neuste Patch hat  noch nichts gebracht.Mal gucken was die Zukunft bringt.Denn andauerndes neustarten des Spiels macht keinen Spaß.

Nach der ganzen Heulerei  kann ich nur noch ein sagen wenn es laufen sollte ist es ein super Spiel was man zumindestens mal angezockt haben muss .

MFG Legume


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2008)

Danke, Rune, für deine Präzisierung
Dein Post umfasst eigentlich alles was wichtig ist

@Legume
Ich habe das selbe Problem - und behelfe mir mit folgendem "Trick"
Sobald der Screen freezed mache ich "Affengriff" (Ctrl/Alt/Del)
Das Spiel reduziert sich dann (nach einer kurzen Wartezeit) auf die Taskleiste
Nochmals kurz warten, Taskmanager wieder schliessen und zurück ins Spiel
Damit vermeide ich in fast alle Fällen einen kompletten Reboot


----------



## Legume (9. November 2008)

Danke,werd es mal ausprobieren.Wäre echt schade ist mal wieder ein gutes Spiel und dann sowas . Aber wo es ein Problem gibt gibt es auch eine Lösung.


MFG


----------



## Holdrio (9. November 2008)

Nützt denn der erste Patch nichts gegen die Abstürze?
Fallout 3 : Patches, Updates, Addons, Downloads (The Patches Scrolls)


----------



## Legume (9. November 2008)

Ich kann keinen unterschied feststellen.
Naja jetzt hab ich 2 Stunden ohne Probleme gezockt,die Fehler tretten immer Unterschiedlich auf und da hilft nur oft Zwischenspeichern...


MFG


----------



## orca113 (9. November 2008)

Also bei meinem Cousin wollte es nach Patch auch noch nicht richtig aber als er seine Speicherstände gesichert hatte hat er das game nochmal neu installiert und DANN gepatch seit dem geht es einwandfrei.

Ich habe aber das Problem das an manchen Stellen im Spiel irgendwie an der rechten seite die Windows Sidebar von Vista durchscheint

Hatte ich bei Oblivion aber auch schon


----------



## Uziflator (9. November 2008)

Gibt es eigentlich ne möglichkeit die gezogene waffe wieder auf den Rücken zu packen?

Sieht ein bisschen doof aus mit gezogenen Gewehr in einer Stadt rum zu laufen.


----------



## Legume (9. November 2008)

Ich glaube das geht wenn du die R Taste gedrückt hälst,dann müsste er die Waffe auf den Rücken bzw in den Pistolenhalfter stecken.

MFG


----------



## Uziflator (9. November 2008)

Legume schrieb:


> Ich glaube das geht wenn du die R Taste gedrückt hälst,dann müsste er die Waffe auf den Rücken bzw in den Pistolenhalfter stecken.
> 
> MFG


Werd ich mal ausprobieren!!


----------



## Flotter Geist (9. November 2008)

Wie geschnitten ist denn die Dt. Version? bzw was fehlt?


----------



## Uziflator (9. November 2008)

Flotter Geist schrieb:


> Wie geschnitten ist denn die Dt. Version? bzw was fehlt?


Ab gesehn von Blut und Körper Teilen wüsste ich nichts.


----------



## Flotter Geist (9. November 2008)

Ok,wenns sonst nichts ist dann werd ich mirs morgen holen (Dt Version).


----------



## orca113 (9. November 2008)

Ja,Blut und fliegende Körperteile fehlen, im VATS Kampfmodus sieht aber ein oder mehrere Treffer ungeschnitten aber extrem klasse aus.
Es gibt ein Bloodpatch. Aber danach mußt du selber suchen


----------



## Kühlschrankwichtel (9. November 2008)

Hm entweder bin ich bissl verweichlicht oder das Game ist nicht gerade einfach . Die Supermutanten sind zäh wie sonst was und machen immer Kleinholz aus mir :'(


----------



## orca113 (9. November 2008)

Ist nicht grad einfach.Aber fair wie ich finde.Glaub es gibt irgendwo einen Regler für die Schwierigkeit.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. November 2008)

nochmal @Legume (und allenfalls auch andere "Opfer")
Seit ich meine GraKa für F3 auf default-clock gestellt habe ist der Fehler *nie* mehr aufgetaucht
Und ja (@Kühlwichtel) das Spiel ist hart aber fair
Wer sich zu früh an zu grosse Aufgaben wagt der "blutet" dafür


----------



## Bamboocha2510 (9. November 2008)

So , Spiel ist durch, war nen bisschen zu kurz, werde es aber nochmal spielen, wer die atombombe das nächste mal nen bisschen später zünden 
Am Ende gibts nochmal deftige Actionkost und man darf auch so nen lustigen
Super Hammer Anzug tragen!
Super Spiel, immer wieder gerne!!


----------



## Uziflator (9. November 2008)

Bamboocha2510 schrieb:


> So , Spiel ist durch, war nen bisschen zu kurz, werde es aber nochmal spielen, wer die atombombe das nächste mal nen bisschen später zünden
> Am Ende gibts nochmal deftige Actionkost und man darf auch so nen lustigen
> Super Hammer Anzug tragen!
> Super Spiel, immer wieder gerne!!


Darfst du auch entschärfen!!Hab gemacht.
Gibt dann ne Wohnung und Karma.


----------



## Legume (9. November 2008)

@Bumblebee...Grafikkarte und CPU  hab ich auf Standard gestellt,neusten Grafikkartentreiber,Spiel gepatched,Sprachdatei gelöscht (Englisch auf Deutsch),Alcohol deinstalliert,Icq beendet,Antivire deaktiviert---->>>Bringt leider alles nichts.Einzigste was das Spielen erträglicher macht ist wenn ich den Modus von Fullscreen auf Window umstelle dann läuft es komischerweise Stundenlang gut.Naja solang es so spielbar ist geht es ja nur ich hoffe die kriegen das mit nem Patch gelöst.


MFG Legume

PS:Spielt nicht soviel.


----------



## Uziflator (9. November 2008)

Legume schrieb:


> @Bumblebee...Grafikkarte und CPU  hab ich auf Standard gestellt,neusten Grafikkartentreiber,Spiel gepatched,Sprachdatei gelöscht (Englisch auf Deutsch),Alcohol deinstalliert,Icq beendet,Antivire deaktiviert---->>>Bringt leider alles nichts.Einzigste was das Spielen erträglicher macht ist wenn ich den Modus von Fullscreen auf Window umstelle dann läuft es komischerweise Stundenlang gut.Naja solang es so spielbar ist geht es ja nur ich hoffe die kriegen das mit nem Patch gelöst.
> 
> 
> MFG Legume
> ...


Why viel Spielen??
Hab doch jetz ers so 40 Std rum


----------



## Brzeczek (10. November 2008)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Tja nur ist diese Ausgabe sicher längst nicht mehr im Verkauf, da wird der Tipp ewig geheim bleiben für alle die das lesen.
> 
> So endlich mal mit dem Witcher fertig werden, damit auch los legen kann




Ja ich weiß, aber es gibt Leute die Sammeln ja ihre PCGH oder PcAction Hefte, die sollten es ja haben. 


@Flotter Geist

Ich empfehle dir echt die A Version, der Shop hier Versendet auch kostenlos  News - gameware.at


----------



## Löschzwerg (10. November 2008)

So, Dead Space ist durch... ich brauch Spielenachschub ^^

Ne kleine Frage:
Wenn mir Oblivion getaugt hat, wird mir dann auch Fallout 3 taugen??? Das Szenario gefällt mir schonmal, aber wie sieht es mit den Quests und der Steuerung aus? 

Der Bloodpatch wird bei mir Pflicht  Gerade weil ich erst Dead Space durchgezockt habe ^^


----------



## Brzeczek (10. November 2008)

Löschzwerg schrieb:


> So, Dead Space ist durch... ich brauch Spielenachschub ^^
> 
> Ne kleine Frage:
> Wenn mir Oblivion getaugt hat, wird mir dann auch Fallout 3 taugen??? Das Szenario gefällt mir schonmal, aber wie sieht es mit den Quests und der Steuerung aus?
> ...




Ich bin da noch nicht weit gekommen, aber es lohnt sich ^^ Schon alleine wegen V.A.T.S


----------



## Uziflator (10. November 2008)

Wann bekommt man eigentlich den Hund ?
Weiß das jemand.


----------



## Bumblebee (10. November 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Wann bekommt man eigentlich den Hund ?
> Weiß das jemand.


 
Der Hund (Dogmeat) "erwartet" dich in *Scrapyard*, südlich von Minefield


----------



## Uziflator (10. November 2008)

Danke gleich mal holen!


----------



## Yutshi (10. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Weil bei Amazon nur eine Persönliche Zustellung möglich ist an den Besteller(muss ü 18 sein).kostet dann 4,20 € mehr..



Nur zu viele Male finde ich unter Hardwareschotte.de selbst Games und alles andere, die inkl. Versand - sofern überhaupt eine gewisse Pauschale verlangt wird - um einiges günstiger sind als bei Media Markt und Co.
Bei allem was ich mir bis dato darüber habe zukommen lassen konnte weder Geizkragen, noch Billiger.de mithalten. 
Aber dennoch lass ich mich stets eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Gast3737 (10. November 2008)

Saturn verlangt 44 € also habe ich 2,60 € verlust ggü Saturn gemacht..dafür habe ich aber eine Österreichische Version..


----------



## Uziflator (10. November 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Der Hund (Dogmeat) "erwartet" dich in *Scrapyard*, südlich von Minefield


Sicher? Ich kannnur diesen Ort nur nicht finden.


----------



## Yutshi (11. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Saturn verlangt 44 € also habe ich 2,60 € verlust ggü Saturn gemacht..dafür habe ich aber eine Österreichische Version..



Eine Version OHNE Jugendfreigabe inkl. Versand: 39,40 EUR! (11.11.08 - 9:17Uhr)  Sei es auch egal. Ich werde es mal anpielen und mit sicherheit nicht zu ende bringen, da ich mich immer sowas von erschrecke und derartige spiele bei mir dann sofort wieder in der Ecke landen.


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich kann nur diesen Ort nur nicht finden.


 
Ja, geh von Minefield in Richtung Süden
Wenn du in den Bethesda Ruins ankommst biste schon zu weit


----------



## Gast3737 (11. November 2008)

Yutshi schrieb:


> Eine Version OHNE Jugendfreigabe inkl. Versand: 39,40 EUR! (11.11.08 - 9:17Uhr)  Sei es auch egal. Ich werde es mal anpielen und mit sicherheit nicht zu ende bringen, da ich mich immer sowas von erschrecke und derartige spiele bei mir dann sofort wieder in der Ecke landen.




mein Preisupdate war ja auch vom was weiss ich für einen Tag jedenfalls schon mindestens 14 Tage her..

übrigens bin ich auch grade auf dem Weg mich durch Minefield zu quälen hat einer einen Tipp parat? wie man dort ohne viel aufwand an eine Mine kommt..entschürfen konnte ich bisher noch keine die Dinger sind schneller als ich..


----------



## Brzeczek (11. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> mein Preisupdate war ja auch vom was weiss ich für einen Tag jedenfalls schon mindestens 14 Tage her..
> 
> übrigens bin ich auch grade auf dem Weg mich durch Minefield zu quälen hat einer einen Tipp parat? wie man dort ohne viel aufwand an eine Mine kommt..entschürfen konnte ich bisher noch keine die Dinger sind schneller als ich..




Einfach mal Drauf Ballern


----------



## Gast3737 (11. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> [.. wie man dort ohne viel aufwand *an eine Mine kommt..*entschürfen konnte ich bisher noch keine die Dinger sind schneller als ich..





Brzeczek schrieb:


> Einfach mal Drauf Ballern



das ist nicht die Lösung, dann ist die Mine futsch. Ich habe schließlich noch eine Quest zu erledigen..


----------



## Brzeczek (11. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> das ist nicht die Lösung, dann ist die Mine futsch. Ich habe schließlich noch eine Quest zu erledigen..




Dann musst du Leveln  Wenn du wieder ein Level höher Steigst musst du dir mal die Atribute genau durchlesen, da steht das wenn du das besser kanst dann auch Mienen Entscherfen  kannst..


----------



## Uziflator (11. November 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja, geh von Minefield in Richtung Süden
> Wenn du in den Bethesda Ruins ankommst biste schon zu weit


Hättet ja auch gleich schreiben könne das es der Schrottplatz is.


----------



## Gast3737 (11. November 2008)

Update on Page 1 TEST von PC Games mit 90 %

Minen kann ich übrigens schon entschärfen. könnte es sein das ich die Fähigkeit verfeinern muss?


----------



## Brzeczek (11. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Update on Page 1 TEST von PC Games mit 90 %
> 
> Minen kann ich übrigens schon entschärfen. könnte es sein das ich die Fähigkeit verfeinern muss?




Ja genau das habe ich dir versucht zu erklären ^^


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2008)

Vielleicht lohnt es sich für mich ja mal einen Blick da rein zu werfen. Gibt es auf der PC Games nen Demo?


----------



## Gast3737 (11. November 2008)

nein es wird keine DEMO geben


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2008)

Und warum? Ist das jetzt so gängig?


----------



## Bumblebee (11. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> übrigens bin ich auch grade auf dem Weg mich durch Minefield zu quälen hat einer einen Tipp parat? wie man dort ohne viel aufwand an eine Mine kommt..entschürfen konnte ich bisher noch keine die Dinger sind schneller als ich..


 
Hatte ich auch erst mal ein wenig ein Problem
Meine Lösung..
So nahe ran, dass sie noch nicht auslöst und dann *Schleichmodus*
Bei mir hat es so geklappt



Uziflator schrieb:


> Hättet ja auch gleich schreiben könne das es der Schrottplatz is.


 
Da haste recht, sorry
Dachte bloss, falls du dir das auf ner Karte anschaust dann sind die dort (vorläufig) alle englisch


----------



## Brzeczek (11. November 2008)

@RuneDRS

Wie viel Erfahrungs Punkte hast du den Gebracht um Minen entschärfen zu können ?


----------



## Gast3737 (12. November 2008)

öh weiss ich nicht...konnte es irgentwann..muss ich mal zu Hause nach gucken, was ich dazu finde..

Schleich-Modus..hemm das könnte die Lösung sein.. es ist einfach aber man kommt selbst erstmal nicht drauf..


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Schleich-Modus..hemm das könnte die Lösung sein.. es ist einfach aber man kommt selbst erstmal nicht drauf..


 
Wie geschrieben; hab auch ne Weile gebraucht bis ich drauf gekommen bin...

N.B. *ICH* hab sie entschärft - aber mich fragt Brzeczek nicht - merkwürdige Welt


----------



## Gast3737 (12. November 2008)

ich habe ja auch schon ne Minen entschärft (in der Polizeistation)...deshalb hat er wohl mich gefragt

man do ich will weiter spielen. konnte seit zwei Tagen nicht an den PC...


----------



## Jackchecker (12. November 2008)

Kann mir jemand sein FALLOUT.ini schicken....am besten wenn es getweakt ist, denn meins ist gerade kaputt getweakt worde 
habe halt zu lang daran rumgespielt!
Wäre echt Klasse, denn ich habe kein backup gemacht


----------



## Brzeczek (12. November 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben; hab auch ne Weile gebraucht bis ich drauf gekommen bin...
> 
> N.B. *ICH* hab sie entschärft - aber mich fragt Brzeczek nicht - merkwürdige Welt




lol keine Ahnung warum ich dich nicht gefragt habe, habe es aber auch mittlerweile hinbekommen. 


P.S: Ich habe auf jeden fall nichts gegen dich


----------



## in-vino-veritas (12. November 2008)

*fDefaultFOV*

Der Eintrag existiert bei mir nicht!! Kann ich den Eintrag einfach mittendrin erstellen?


----------



## Gast3737 (12. November 2008)

nein suche bitte richtig..hast du die Anleitung vom 1 Post benutzt?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (12. November 2008)

Wie Anleitung? Du meinst den Pfad zur ini? Ja, sorry, aber ich kann den Eintrag nicht mal mit der Wortsuche finden. Dachte schon, ich bin blind...

und nu?


----------



## Gast3737 (13. November 2008)

der Pfad zur ini? nö meinte die Allgm Anleitung auf dem 1 Post...

habe mir gestern meinen Wuffi besorgt..habe ihn mit nach Hause genommen und dort "geparkt" damit er nicht von bösen Supermutanten zerlegt wird...


----------



## Wassercpu (13. November 2008)

Hat einer einen Uncut Patch? Für die Deutsch?Das wäre supi....


----------



## Gast3737 (13. November 2008)

Hier wirst du sicher keine Anleitung oder eine Datei dafür finden. Uncut=Verboten es sei du hast eine Import Version aus Österreich..Import=Legal


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> habe mir gestern meinen Wuffi besorgt..*habe ihn mit nach Hause genommen und dort "geparkt"* damit er nicht von bösen Supermutanten zerlegt wird...


 
... musst du mir eigentlich immer alles nachmachen ??


----------



## Gast3737 (13. November 2008)

na wenn man solch genialer Zocker ist, macht man das doch so, nicht das mein kleiner Freund dann putt ist...


----------



## Brzeczek (13. November 2008)

Welches zu Hause ? Ich schlafe immer in der Schule


----------



## in-vino-veritas (13. November 2008)

@RuneDRS:

Habe es jetzt einfach reingeschrieben ....

Kann mir jemand helfen !!??:

Ich versuche gerade die Wackelpuppen zu sammeln. Die aus der Vault 101 habe ich ganz am Anfang mitgenommen, jedoch glaube ich, dass ich diese an den Händler vor Megaton verkauft habe, da ich zum Anfang des Spiels nicht wusste, was man mit den Puppen anfangen soll. Kriege ich die wieder irgendwo her?


----------



## Gast3737 (13. November 2008)

das ging auch? hemmm könnte sein das der eintrag bei mir war weil ich daran ewig rumgestellt habe und er sich in die INI geschrieben hat..


mist im Vault 101 gab es eine Puppe...da muss ich irgendwie wieder rein...

Übrigens in Paradis Falls ist auch eine Puppe im Haus von diesem Obermacker dort. diesem und den Rest von der Sklavenhändlerbande habe ich nach dem ich Geld kassiert habe platt gemacht um noch mehr Geld und Karma zu kassieren, hähä...das musste ich tun mein Karma war auf böse..und mich haben ständig diese Kopfgeldjäger verfolgt...zumal ich dort mit meinem Wuffi noch hin will zum mumpeln suchen..

_Edit: auf der esten Seite ist die MAP von Fallout 3. eine Beschreibung der Orte findet ihr im Englisch Sprachigen Wiki darunter unter nützliche Links..Habe die Beschreibung nicht angehangen diese würde den Rahmen sprengen._


----------



## Bumblebee (14. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> _Edit: auf der ersten Seite ist die MAP von Fallout 3._


 
Genau auf die beziehe/bezog ich mich immer (z.B. mit "Scrapyard/Schrottplatz")


----------



## Gast3737 (15. November 2008)

hast du noch Tipp's für mehr Puppen?..heute mache ich wieder ein Paar abweichende Streifzüge nach in Richtung Norden und Nord Westen


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Welches zu Hause ? Ich schlafe immer in der Schule


 
Für die Entschärfung der Bombe in MEGATON bekommst du deine eigene "Hütte" da
Die kannst dann einrichten und es dir gemütlich machen
Btw. genau *da* parke ich auch Dogneat


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. November 2008)

Wie steht ihr eigentlich zum Thema Uncut-Patch? Nutzt den jemand?

Legal isses sicher nicht 

PC Games - Forum: Fallout 3 Uncut Patch


----------



## ForgottenRealm (15. November 2008)

Also ich spiels mit ohne UC-Patch 

Muss ja nicht sein, das man sieht wie da Körperteile durch die Gegend fliegen ...


----------



## Gast3737 (15. November 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Legal isses sicher nicht



ich weiss, mancher hier hat schon versucht einen Link aus die Rippen zu leiern...wenn hier jemand solche Dinge Postet wird garantiert von mir gepetzt  bin kein Freund solcher Maßnahmen..

Dann soll man sich auf legalen Wege lieber gleich die österreichische Version besorgen...so wie ich auch..


----------



## Bumblebee (15. November 2008)

Nun, ich hab die schweizer (aka. "Ösi)-Version - also kein Bedarf

Und ich denke, dass es (für "Deutsch-Deutsche) nicht legal ist umzupatchen
Würde jedenfalls, genauso wie Rune, petzen wenn ich gefragt würde


----------



## SupraMK-4 (15. November 2008)

> Wie steht ihr eigentlich zum Thema Uncut-Patch? Nutzt den jemand?


Also ich hab damit kein problem allerdings wo ich es das letzte mal probiert habe ist das game nicht mehr gestartet.
Langsam kotzt mich das sowieso an was hier alles indiziert/geschnitten oder sonstwas wird deshalb hab ich mir z.b. cod5 gleich auf englisch geholt.


----------



## Brzeczek (15. November 2008)

Was ein uncut patch soll verboten sein lol auf welche Gesetzlichen Grundlage soll sich das den stützen ???


----------



## Bumblebee (16. November 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Was ein uncut patch soll verboten sein lol auf welche Gesetzlichen Grundlage soll sich das den stützen ???


 
Nun, als Schweizer bin ich natürlich nur mässig "fit" was die deutsche Gesetzgebung anbelangt aber so aus dem Bauch heraus...

Mit dem "Patch" macht man aus einer (für Deutschland) legalen Version eine verbotene die (per Gesetz) nicht angeboten werden darf

Und nicht vergessen; nur weil wir es "Patch" nennen ist es trotzdem keiner


----------



## Gast3737 (16. November 2008)

das Spiel wurde vom Hersteller gekürzt um dem Verbot zu umgehen aber es geht bei der FSK noch als über 18 durc..dieser Patch würde dann der Verbotslage entsprechen. Folge: somit verboten sein>/ungesetzlich>/widerrechtlich>/illegal


----------



## Holdrio (16. November 2008)

Ich meinte mal gelesen zu haben es gibt nur EINE deutsche Version für D/A/CH, stimmt das also nicht?
Dachte darum ich (Schweiz) brauche auch nen Patch, aber auf meiner Version hier steht vorne auf der Hülle unten links ein "18+", ist das also eine eine Uncut Version genau wie die US?


----------



## Gast3737 (16. November 2008)

joob, das ist eine legal importierte Uncut Version aus Österreich(hab die selbe siehe 1 Post)


----------



## Brzeczek (16. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> das Spiel wurde vom Hersteller gekürzt um dem Verbot zu umgehen aber es geht bei der FSK noch als über 18 durc..dieser Patch würde dann der Verbotslage entsprechen. Folge: somit verboten sein>/ungesetzlich>/widerrechtlich>/illegal




Die dürfen das Spiel nicht uncut in Deutschland verkaufen, aber was dann die leute damit machen patchen oder Moden ist was ganz anderes. Auser der Patch wäre Offiziell von den Fallout 3 machen ins Netz gestelt dann könnte es mann verbieten.


----------



## Gast3737 (16. November 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> [..]aber was dann die Leute damit machen patchen oder modden ist was ganz anderes. ..]



das stimmt einmal wird es "physisch" legal erworben und im anderen Fall durch sagen wir mal umstrittene Maßnahmen das Urprodukt verändert...


----------



## burns (16. November 2008)

Habs durch und fands insgesamt einfach super! 
Und jetzt wird der Schraubenschlüssel angesetzt 

Assault Rifles retextured at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community

retextured T-51b Armor at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community


Da hat´s noch etliche andere gute Mods, insbesondere die Texturverbesserungen und re-balances sind zu empfehlen


----------



## Jackchecker (16. November 2008)

Ich bin jetzt Verbrecherkönig der Stadt  
jetzt ist aber folgendes Problem ich muss Vault 83 oder irgendwas mit 8x
und da bin ich gerade in soner Kinderstadt Amok gelaufen, weil der Drecks Bürgermeister mich Mongo genannt hat 
naja auf jeden Fall kannste die Kinder nicht killen nur die Hunde
aber jetzt das Problem...ab dann gehts nicht weiter
Brauch ich den Bürgermeister um weiterzukommen, denn die laufen alle vor mir weg und den flaschenzug kann ich irgendwie nicht betätigen


----------



## Dr.Helium (16. November 2008)

Möchte nur was in den Raum werfen: *Das Spiel ist GOTT*


----------



## SupraMK-4 (17. November 2008)

> Möchte nur was in den Raum werfen: *Das Spiel ist GOTT*



Naja ich find Oblivion besser


----------



## Adrenalize (17. November 2008)

SupraMK-4 schrieb:


> Naja ich find Oblivion besser


Selber schuld! 

Ich mochte die Fallout-Spiele schon immer, dieses herrlich satirische B-Movie Scifi-Setting. Bei dem 3er kann man erstmals richtig in die Welt eintauchen, die ersten beiden und Tactics waren ja noch in dieser Steinzeit-Pixelgrafik, aber damals schon echt coole Games.

Oblivion fand ich nicht so prickelnd, die Elfen sahen alle aus wie Gaylord!


----------



## Dr.Helium (17. November 2008)

SupraMK-4 schrieb:


> Naja ich find Oblivion besser


Oblivion ist ebenfalls GOTT .
Aber keins von beiden kommt an Morrowind ran


----------



## HouseBee (18. November 2008)

Kann man die Sprachausgabe der (geschnittenen) deutschen Version auch auf Englisch umstellen? Oder ist dort nur die deutsche Sprachausgabe drauf?


----------



## Bumblebee (18. November 2008)

Guck mal in die Files - da müsstest du die Antwort finden
Meine (Ösi/KuhSchweiz-)Variante kann nur Deutsch ...


----------



## HouseBee (18. November 2008)

Scherzkeks 
Eigentlich wollte ich das wissen, um zu entscheiden, ob ich mir auch einfach die geschnittene Version holen kann, um mir dann selbst die US/UK-Version zu basteln. Und wenn man das Spiel noch nicht hat, kann man auch nicht die Config/Ini-Dateien durchsuchen.
Allerdings hab ich mir jetzt bereits die UK-Version mit Englisch und Blut  geholt, daher hat sich die Frage auch erledigt.


----------



## Gast3737 (18. November 2008)

ich frage mich grade: wie das innerhalb von nur 3h Stunden gehen kann eine ausländische Version zu importieren..hemmm es gibt Wunder


----------



## Brzeczek (18. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich frage mich grade: wie das innerhalb von nur 3h Stunden gehen kann eine ausländische Version zu importieren..hemmm es gibt Wunder




DHL Express Servises


----------



## HouseBee (19. November 2008)

@ Brzeczek
ganz knapp vorbei

@ RuneDRS
ja, das wüsstest du gerne, was?
Ich will dir mal ein wenig (aber nicht zu viel ) verraten: Bei uns gibt es einen Laden, der von allen möglichen Spielen die Uncut-Versionen verkauft, und, nun ja, Fallout 3 hatten die noch im Sortiment, also mussten die da nichts bestellen, was noch irgendwie Zeit in Anspruch nehmen würde. Einmal in die Stadt, und wieder zurück.
Ich verrat aber weder den Ort noch den Namen des Ladens.


----------



## rocco4 (19. November 2008)

Hat schon jemand tipps gegen die DirectX abstürtze??

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2008)

DirectX Abstürze??  

Hab ich nicht und mag ich nicht
Erzähl mehr


----------



## rocco4 (20. November 2008)

ALSO!!

Bei mir läuft das game manchmal 5  manchmal 10 min dann blackscreen und fehlermeldung
+++Schwerer DirectX Fehler festgestellt++  und dann diese Meldung ++Anzeigetreiber wurde hergestellt+++

Von diesen Problem sind viele Betroffen wenn man Div. Foren durchliest darum frage ich hier ob jemand auch diese Problem hat oder wegen Lösungen!!

Habe schon sämtlich Tipps aus anderen Foren ausprobiert, DirectX neu drauf machen oder Framworks 3.5 SP1 installieren, oder Tastatur belegung nicht ändern,...


Habe das gleiche Problem auch bei CoD 5!!

Far Cry ist kein einziges mal Abgestürtzt wegen sowas nur CoD5 und Fallout3 und seit dem Neuen Treiber gestern Geforce 180.48 noch häufiger Bluescreens mit der Fehlermeldung nvdllmkm also Treiber Problem???

mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (20. November 2008)

hemm ich habe DX10 vom Aug08 zwischenzeitlich aus langeweile installiert kann keine Fehler bei mir feststellen...selbst vom Absturzbug bin ich bisher verschont geblieben...

*ICH suche Wackelpuppen hat jemand ein paar Quellen für mich?*


----------



## rocco4 (20. November 2008)

Ok probier mal DirectX vom August!!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2008)

Danke für die Info, rocco

Hier geht alles fehlerfrei *freu*
N_V-Treiber hab noch die 180.42 (Beta) drauf
Der 180.*48* (WHQL) kommt dann heute abend...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. November 2008)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wie steht ihr eigentlich zum Thema Uncut-Patch? Nutzt den jemand?
> 
> Legal isses sicher nicht
> 
> PC Games - Forum: Fallout 3 Uncut Patch



Wenn ich jetzt ja sage....flieg ich dann aus dem Forum ???

Ich hatte zu Teil 1 und 2 auch den Uncut Patch....

Muss man nicht haben, rundet das ganze aber irgendwie ab....

Was ich nur nicht verstehe...in der Deutschen nicht Österreich Fassung sieht man auch ohne Patch zerrissene Körper bei den Raiders rumhängen....

Das scheint wohl OK zu sein.....verstehe einer den Jugendschutz...

P.S.

Das Spiel ist Geil 

Bei mir läufts auf 1680x1050 auf allen Details super Flüssig ohne irgend ein Ruckler....GEIL !!!!


Mfg


----------



## rocco4 (21. November 2008)

Das Game wär Geil wenn nicht immer dieser DirectX Bug alle paar minuten auftreten würde!!!




mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2008)

Tut mir leid, rocco4, aber der tritt nicht bei Allen auf
Also bei mir *ist* das Game "geil"

@Rosstaeuscher
Nein, fliegst du nicht; das heisst - eigentlich doch
Das Problem ist bloss, erst müsste man jemanden finden der noch nie was "Böses" gemacht hat
Weil nur der hätte auch das Recht dazu 
(Siehe auch .. der werfe den ersten Stein)

@ all
180.48 drauf und keine Veränderung gesehen


----------



## rocco4 (21. November 2008)

Boah dreh durch!!!

Wenn ich das game spiele alle 5 min absturtz!!!
f***


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. November 2008)

rocco4 schrieb:


> Boah dreh durch!!!
> 
> Wenn ich das game spiele alle 5 min absturtz!!!
> f***


 
Das kann man ja nicht mehr mit anhören....

Also Poste mal Dein System mit Betriebssystem und ob Du OC hast....

Das hat nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun, sondern mit Windows...

Sonst...

Hast Du alle Updates von Windows darauf ???? Mal die Reperaturfunktion von Windows laufen lassen ???

Mfg


----------



## rocco4 (21. November 2008)

Es läuft ja alles sont stabil far cry2 durchgespielt ohne absturtz!!

Nur Fallout 3 und CoD 5 stürtzen immer ab!!

Ich glaube es liegt ab graka treiber oder directX!!

ja habe alles aktuelle drauf!!!

mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (21. November 2008)

Versuche mal:

dann müsstest du den Treiber mal mit driver cleaner entfernen neustarten, alte ordner löschen, neustarten, einen registry cleaner durchlaufen lassen, neustarten neuen Treiber installieren..


----------



## Eiche (21. November 2008)

an DX liegt es nicht in der *DirectX Redist (November 2008)* treten die Freezes immer noch auf. so wie 180.48 es muss am spiel liegen! selbst *Games for Windows - LIVE Redistributable v2.0* bringt keine besserung!

*ach* *ja ich möchte alle bitte die das Spiel nicht habe. nur tips zu geben wenn es sinn macht den ihr habt über Haupt keine Ahnung, die abstürze sind sehr schwer nach zu voll ziehen und äußerst ungewöhnlich!*


----------



## Bumblebee (21. November 2008)

zeffer schrieb:


> ... *die Abstürze sind sehr schwer nachzuvollziehen und äußerst ungewöhnlich!*


 
Da sprichst du ein wahres Wort gelassen aus ...

Wie schon geschrieben steht - am Spiel kanns nicht liegen
Also, Alles auf default (keine Übertaktung), Festplatte defragmentieren, *saubere *GraKa-Treiber-Installation und nix nebenher laufen lassen

Und natürlich - damit wir möglichst optimal helfen können - eine vollständige Angabe vom System (Hard- und Software)

Wir kriegen das schon gebacken - dauert halt nur lange (wie bei Compy's so üblich)


----------



## Brzeczek (21. November 2008)

Format C: , das Hilft !


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. November 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben steht - am Spiel kanns nicht liegen
> Also, Alles auf default (keine Übertaktung), Festplatte defragmentieren, *saubere *GraKa-Treiber-Installation und nix nebenher laufen lassen
> 
> Und natürlich - damit wir möglichst optimal helfen können - eine vollständige Angabe vom System (Hard- und Software)
> ...


 
Genau....öffne uns Deine Seele....ähhhh....schreib wie Dein System aussieht.....

Geht nicht .... gibt´s nicht....

Mfg


----------



## Eiche (22. November 2008)

habt ihr schon mal was von Kompatibilität gehört so was wie eine sauber Installation gibt es nicht bei der mehr heit aller spieler! Wenn du einen rechner ne woche normal benutzt, kannste das knicken!

es liegt ganz bestimmt sogar am Spiel. bei mir zb treten die Abstürze nur in räumen ohne Gegnern auf aber in keinen Städten! meist in den vorräumen zb in dem Geschichts Museum.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. November 2008)

zeffer schrieb:


> habt ihr schon mal was von Kompatibilität gehört so was wie eine sauber Installation gibt es nicht bei der mehr heit aller spieler! Wenn du einen rechner ne woche normal benutzt, kannste das knicken!
> 
> es liegt ganz bestimmt sogar am Spiel. bei mir zb treten die Abstürze nur in räumen ohne Gegnern auf aber in keinen Städten! meist in den vorräumen zb in dem Geschichts Museum.


 
Diese Lehrstunde hilft rocco4 jetzt auch weiter....

Wie währe es mal mit Konkreten Vorschlägen für rocco4 ???

Vorträge halten kann jeder.....

Um Dich selber mal zu zitieren:



> *ach ja ich möchte alle bitte die das Spiel nicht habe. nur tips zu geben wenn es sinn macht den ihr habt über Haupt keine Ahnung, die abstürze sind sehr schwer nach zu voll ziehen und äußerst ungewöhnlich!*




*Die Betonung liegt auf Tipp`s*

Du solltest Dich vielleicht mal selber daran halten....

Denn ach, *welch Überaschung*, es gibt hier bestimmt den einen oder anderen im Forum, der auch mehr weis, als nur wie man den Compi anschaltet....

Bei fast allen läuft das Spiel doch einwandfrei....nur wenige haben diesen Fehler....ergo....nicht das Spiel sondern das System...!!!

Mfg


----------



## Eiche (22. November 2008)

> Denn ach, *welch Überaschung*, es gibt hier bestimmt den einen oder anderen im Forum, der auch mehr weis, als nur wie man den Compi anschaltet....


Rosstaeuscher google mal "fallout 3  freeze" und dann sag noch mal das es wenige sind "in anderen foren". Und ach ja wenn du lesen könntest wüsstest du das ich auch mit den abstürzen zu kampfen habe. 
und ich muss einfach fragen hast diese abstürze schon mal gesehen?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. November 2008)

*HALLO*??

Geht es hier darum, dass denjenigen mit Problemen geholfen werden kann oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden...

Also nun mal "Colt ins Holster" und *konstruktiv* - ok??


----------



## boss3D (22. November 2008)

So, installiert und gepatcht ist es. Jetzt wird es angezockt ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Eiche (22. November 2008)

Änderung der Level Begrenzung der Charakters zu max Level 40 in Fallout 3
Level Cap Increaser at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community

*die NOTES Beachten!*


----------



## boss3D (22. November 2008)

Mein erster Eindruck ist nicht schlecht, aber mit Ini-Tuning und 8x AA läuft das Game hart an der 20 FPS-Grenze ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. November 2008)

zeffer schrieb:


> Rosstaeuscher google mal "fallout 3  freeze" und dann sag noch mal das es wenige sind "in anderen foren". Und ach ja wenn du lesen könntest wüsstest du das ich auch mit den abstürzen zu kampfen habe.
> und ich muss einfach fragen hast diese abstürze schon mal gesehen?



Muss man einen Absturz gesehen habe um Lösungen an zu bieten ????

Hast Du mal das OC Deiner Graka etwas zurück genommen ????

Ich hatte so ein Problem bei FarCry 2 .... ich habe das OC der Graka nur minimal zurück genommen und schon hatte ich keinen Absturz mehr...

Bei Vista die SideBar deaktivieren....die verursacht auch Probleme...

Auflösung/Details zu hoch eingestellt ???? Graka überfordert ???

Mfg


----------



## The_Rock (23. November 2008)

ne doofe (um)frage zwischendurch: fallout 3 oder mass effect, was findet ihr besser? 

ich fand mass effect richtig gut, und hab fallout 3 noch nicht gespielt. ich will in etwa wissen, was mich da erwartet 

das "warum" interessiert mich natürlich auch


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

Mass Effect ist das schlechteste Spiel, das mir jemals untergekommen ist. So einen Sch*** habe ich zuvor noch nie gesehen.

Fallout 3 würde ich als eine Mischung aus Bioshock und Stalker beschreiben. Atomar verseuchte Gegend, verrückte Charaktere, mutierte Lebewesen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bumblebee (23. November 2008)

Hab Mass Effect (zumindest noch) nicht gespielt
Eine Meinung steht mir also nicht zu
Aber F3 ist absolut Spitze - boss3D hat es eigentlich ganz gut zusammengefasst


----------



## Gast3737 (23. November 2008)

im Anhang endlich die vor graumer Zeit versprochenen Pics...

@Boss3D bei mir läuft Fallout 3 zur Zeit immer an den 60fps(vsync) höchstens jedoch um 15 fps weniger...


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

Mich wundert die schlechte Performance langsam. Ich habe in der Ini jetzt nichts verändert und trotzdem ist in Außenleveln nicht mehr drinnen, als 20 FPS _(1680 x 1050, Maximum, 4x AA / 16x AF)_?!

Computerbase kommt selbst in 1920 x 1200 + 4x AA / 16x AF auf durchschnittlich 75 FPS, wenn auch mit der 1 GB-Version. Da erwarte ich mir von meiner 512er doch mind. 50 FPS durchschnittlich ...

Ich deinstalliere das Game jetzt einfach mal und installiere es anschließend neu. Vielleicht habe ich beim Herumexperimentieren die Ini zerschossen. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## The_Rock (23. November 2008)

Hm, vielleicht ein Treiberproblem? 20 fps hören sich für ne 4870 wirklich etwas wenig an (da läuft ja Crysis schneller ;P)

Haste vielleicht irgendwas direkt übers Treibermenü eingestellt? (AA oder AF z.B.)
Manche Spiele kommen damit nicht klar.


----------



## boss3D (23. November 2008)

Im Treibermenü _(CCC)_ sind 8x AA / 16x AF eingestellt, aber nach meinen Erfahrungen wird das nur benutzt, wenn man im Spiel selbst kein AA/AF einstellen kann. Sollte das in F3 anders sein?

Ich glaube nach wie vor daran, dass die Ini bei meinen "Experimenten" draufgegangen ist. Eine Neuinstallation _(für die ich leider noch keine Zeit fand)_ sollte für Klarheit sorgen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (23. November 2008)

The_Rock schrieb:


> ne doofe (um)frage zwischendurch: fallout 3 oder mass effect, was findet ihr besser?
> 
> ich fand mass effect richtig gut, und hab fallout 3 noch nicht gespielt. ich will in etwa wissen, was mich da erwartet
> 
> das "warum" interessiert mich natürlich auch



Hm, Mass Effect war ok, nicht ganz so schön wie die KOTORs, aber geile Grafik und halt die übliche bioware Standardkost. Auf jeden Fall besser als Jade Empire, alleine schon wegen dem Scifi Setting.

Fallout 3 ist imho das beste Fallout bisher. Die Games waren immer genial, aber durch die 3D-Engine und First Person Sicht kannst du halt voll eintauchen. Es hat den typischen Fallout-Humor mit der guten Nuka-Cola, Critical-Hits, bei denen die Gegner mehr als nur HPs verlieren (), die Ghouls sehen aus wie 30 Jahre tot und schon in der ersten Siedlung hat man die Wahl, ob man dort wohnen oder sie mit ner alten Atombombe in den Äther blasen will. 
Imho das RPG des Jahres, zumal Bethesda alles, was bei Oblivion störte (z.B. die affigen Gesichter) in F3 besser gemacht hat. 

Insofern gebe ich Fallout die bessere Note. Das möchstem an bei Zeiten nochmal zocken, Mass Effect eher nicht, wenn man das Ende erstmal kennt.

Die Performance ist gut bei FA3, man kann mit ner alten 8800GTS 640 praktisch alles auf Max setzen in der 1280er...


----------



## The_Rock (23. November 2008)

Klingt super. Nächsten Monat hab ich 3 Wochen Urlaub, dann kann ichs mir ja in den dunklen Tagen damit gemütlich machen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Im Treibermenü _(CCC)_ sind 8x AA / 16x AF eingestellt, aber nach meinen Erfahrungen wird das nur benutzt, wenn man im Spiel selbst kein AA/AF einstellen kann. Sollte das in F3 anders sein?
> 
> Ich glaube nach wie vor daran, dass die Ini bei meinen "Experimenten" draufgegangen ist. Eine Neuinstallation _(für die ich leider noch keine Zeit fand)_ sollte für Klarheit sorgen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Du hast bestimmt was zerschossen....

Wir haben ja praktisch das gleiche System....nur ich habe die GTX260.

Ich spiele auf 1680x1050 mit allen Details und vollen AA und AF...ohne Ruckeln etc. mit gefühlten 40 FPS....ohne Abstürze, Freeze oder Grafikfehler....Wichtig !!!! bei Vista Sidebar deaktivieren....sonst treten Grafikfehler auf ......

Mal so ein Tipp am Rande....

Wenn Ihr die "Familie" beim Meresti Güterbahnhof entdeckt habt, und den Auftrag bekommt Blutpacks gegen Bezahlung zu liefern....geht mal zu deren Händler....der Verkauft Blutpacks für 7 Kronkorken....und Ihr bekommt vom Cheffe 15 Kronkorken !!!! pro Pack...

Netter kleiner Bug .

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

Habe es gestern neu installiert und gepatcht. Leider kann ich meine Saves irgendwie nicht mehr finden und habe daher neu angefangen. Zumindest in der Vault läuft es bis jetzt in 1680 x 1050 + 4x AA + 16x AF mehr, als flüssig. Aber warten wir es ab, bis ich zum Ausgang komme ... 

*[Edit]*
Ich bin jetzt gerade aus der Vault herausgekommen und das Game läuft auch im Außenlevel mit deutlich über 60 FPS, trotz 1680 x 1050, Maximum, 4x AA / 16x AF.  

Was kann ich jetzt alles in der Ini tunen, damit das Game auf meinem Sys. trotzdem gut spielbar bleibt? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrungen? Am meisten schein ja eine erhöhte Weitsicht die Performance nach unten zu drücken ...

Oder meint ihr generell, dass 8x AA mehr Sinn machen würde, als Ini-Tuning?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Holdrio (24. November 2008)

Ist Weitsicht nicht immer reine CPU Sache?
Wieviel bringt mehr CPU Takt da was, schon einer getestet?
Oblivion war ja auch sehr fordernd für die CPU und da F3 darauf basieren soll technisch wohl ne ganze Menge vermute ich?

Kann das selber nicht, habe beschlossen mir Fallout3 als "Highlight" nach GTA4 aufzusparen und über die Festtage in Ruhe zu spielen.
Wäre eindeutig schade das so nebenbei zu daddeln, das verdient volle Aufmerksamkeit dann.


----------



## boss3D (24. November 2008)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Ist Weitsicht nicht immer reine CPU Sache?


Also dass es nur an der CPU liegt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Mal angenommen, mir hat es in den letzten Tagen nicht die Ini zerschossen, dann kann die extrem schlechte Performance doch nur an der Weitsicht, die ich mehr aus Zufall irgendwo in der Ini eingestellt habe, gelegen haben. Ich denke einfach mal, dass man dafür eine Graka mit mehr, als 512 MB VRAM benötigt. Andererseits: Wiso hat dann PCGH mit der 1 GB-HD4870 auch keine wirklich spielbaren FPS-Raten erreicht? 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Holdrio (24. November 2008)

Wenn ich mich recht an Oblivion erinnere konnte ich Weitsicht oder wie hiess das dort noch erst voll aufdrehen als ich den E6600 damals übertaktete.
Und Fallout3 ist doch eigentlich nur eine aufgebohrte Oblivionengine soweit ich es mitbekommen habe?
Dann sollte es neben Graka eigentlich auch die CPU mächtig fordern.

Aber gugg doch mal mit Everest oder Rivatuner wieviel VRAM Fallout3 belegt?
In 1680 sollten 512MB zwar auch mit AA noch reichen eigentlich, ausser Far Cry 2 hatte ich noch kein Game das deutlich mehr belegte und das war auch in 1920x1200, aber man weiss ja nie.


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

Ich habe jetzt mal das Gebiet vor der Vault etwas erforscht. Unter anderem habe ich mich durch die verlassene Schule gekämpft und mir fällt auf, dass man ständig zuwenig Munition hat?! Ist das bei euch auch der Fall?

Mit dem Polizieknüpel kommt man auf Dauer auch nicht weit ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Eiche (25. November 2008)

nö ich hatte nie Probleme mit der Muni .habe nun im schnitt bin kurz vor ende 1000 Schuss für jede Waffe außer sniper und pumpe dazu 8000kronkorken . wenn du Muni Problem hast holl dir den rock-it-werfer.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt mal das Gebiet vor der Vault etwas erforscht. Unter anderem habe ich mich durch die verlassene Schule gekämpft und mir fällt auf, dass man ständig zuwenig Munition hat?! Ist das bei euch auch der Fall?
> 
> Mit dem Polizieknüpel kommt man auf Dauer auch nicht weit ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Muni ist am Anfang immer Mangelware....

Tipp !!! Alle Ruinen Durchsuchen....überall gibt es alte Schränke, Truhen, Kühlschränke wo Geld, Muni etc. versteckt ist....

Der Polizeiknüppel ist echt nicht doll....Du must ja jetzt nach Megaton, dort gibt es eine Händlerin, bei Ihr einen Holzhammer Kaufen....TP Je nach Körperkraft ab 12....

Damit kann man das ganze Kleinvieh erledigen....Hunde, Fliegen, Maulwurfsratten, kleine Raidskorpione, den ein oder anderen Raider auch....spart Muni...

Am besten im laufe des Spiels mehrere Waffen zulegen 10mmm Maschienenpistole, Chinesisches Sturmgewehr....die benutzen 10mm und 5.56mm Muni....die findest Du am Meisten....zusätzlich noch die große Wumme die 12 Schrotpatronen laden kann und die 44er Magnum mit Ziehlvernrohr....und schon hast Du immer für eine Waffe Muni...

Richtig Spaß macht es, abseits der Auftäge zu Wandern....gibt viel zu entdecken und ein zu Sammeln....eine Giftmülldeponie z.b. oder mehrere andere Vaults .... die Position bekommt man im Valt Tec Zentrum....oder das Depot der Nationalgarde.......Raketenwerfer und Minigun sind dort inclusive.....

Beim Wandern trift Du auch noch eine Menge andere Orte, wo Leute Dir Aufträge geben....die können Lukrativ sein oder nur Karma bringen....aber Du bekommst Dort immer Neue Orte zum Durchsuchen....und die Sachen die Du da findest sind viel wert oder größeren Wummen...


Ich habe übrigens gerade die *"Unabhängigkeitserklärung"* aus dem Nationalarchive geborgen .... musste mich aber durch Armeen von Supermutanten und Robotern kämpfen....da ging mir auch schon langsam die Muni aus.... 

Mit den Belohnungen und dem Verkauf der gefundenen Sachen habe ich mir jetzt den *"FATMAN"* besorgt.....4 Mini Atombomben habe ich in meinem Haus in Megaton ja schon gehortet....

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

^^ Ok, danke für alle Tipps. Werde mich dann gleich mal auf den Weg nach Megaton machen ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (25. November 2008)

Btw, ein Fatman liegt in Evergreen Mills im Waffenraum auf dem Tisch. 
Dort gibts auch die Specialvariante der Combat Shotgun, die dann noch mehr Dmg macht, bei dem komischen Händler in dem Raider-Bazaar...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> ^^ Ok, danke für alle Tipps. Werde mich dann gleich mal auf den Weg nach Megaton machen ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

Gern geschehen....ich bin ein alter Fallout 1 u. 2 Spieler....

Das Spiel macht richtig Spaß, wenn man nicht nur Stur der Mission "Finde Deinen Vater" folgt....

Es gibt Tonnen Weise Neben Missionen....die einem zu entlegenen Orten Führen, da findet man viele Extras....z.b. die Wakel Figuren, Massig Lernbücher, die erhöhen die Fähigkeiten....Waffen etc. außerdem versteht man die Welt besser....ich habe z.B. für eine ältere Dame eine Stradivarie aus Valt92 geholt....gab zwar nur Karma....aber dafür habe ich die Position von Valt Tec Zentrale bekommen....dort die Position für 4 weitere Valts und auf der Reise dort hin habe ich das Nationalgarden Depot gefunden etc. ....

Ein Vault habe ich auch schon besucht....in dem lebten Wahnsinnig gewordenen Vault bewohner....aufgrund von Experimenten Wahnsinnig geworden....etc.

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2008)

Anmerkung am Rande..
Wenn du dem Haupt-Quest folgst dann musst du zum *Galaxy News Radio*
Dort tobt dann grad ein Kampf mit Super-Mutanten und einem  Behemoth 
Dabei geht eine der Soldatinnen von der Brotherhood of Steel tot und die hat - rate mal - genau..
Die hat einen Fatman im Gepäck


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

Tja, für mich ist es das erste Fallout, aber langsam komme ich gut zurecht. Habe jetzt in Megaton schon ein paar Quests erledigt und mit dem Geld Munition gekauft.  

8x AA habe ich jetzt auch eingestellt und das Game fällt trotzdem nie unter die 60 FPS-Grenze.  

So langsam bekomme ich den Duchblick ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Tja, für mich ist es das erste Fallout, aber langsam komme ich gut zurecht. Habe jetzt in Megaton schon ein paar Quests erledigt und mit dem Geld Munition gekauft.
> 
> 8x AA habe ich jetzt auch eingestellt und das Game fällt trotzdem nie unter die 60 FPS-Grenze.
> 
> ...


 
Na Super wenn die Grafik jetzt läuft....

Noch ein Überlebenstipp....

Gehe nie hinter Autos in Deckung....die haben alle einen kleinen Mini Reaktor an Board....ein paar mal darauf geschossen und BUMM....funktioniert natürlich auch umgekehrt....

Bei einigen schwer gepanzerten Gegner nimm das VATS zum schießen....zum beispiel diese Überdimensionalen Hummer ??? Sind schwer gepanzert und wenn Dich die Scheren treffen großes AUA .....

Ach ja....in Megatonn dringend die Bombe entschäfen...gibt ein Haus dafür mit eigenem Butler....

Und den Mann in der Kneipe, der Dich überreden will die Bombe hochgehen zu lassen beim Sheriff verpfeifen....der hat ein schönes Chinesisches Sturmgewehr....ist dann Deins !!!

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. November 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Anmerkung am Rande..
> Wenn du dem Haupt-Quest folgst dann musst du zum *Galaxy News Radio*
> Dort tobt dann grad ein Kampf mit Super-Mutanten und einem Behemoth
> Dabei geht eine der Soldatinnen von der Brotherhood of Steel tot und die hat - rate mal - genau..
> Die hat einen Fatman im Gepäck


 
Aber leider war ich zu langsam....gut ich hatte mich verlaufen ....da war sie schon Weggeräumt.....

Gut in River Side kann man es für 500 Tacken auch kaufen....

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Na Super wenn die Grafik jetzt läuft...


Die Grafik ist schon immer gelaufen, nur die Performance nicht ...  


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Bei einigen schwer gepanzerten Gegner nimm das VATS zum schießen


Diese VATS System muss ich mir noch genau anschauen. So ganz habe ich den Sinn davon noch nicht verstanden. Irgendwie soll es dem Spieler helfen, gewisse Körperteile des Gegners, die leichter verwundbar sind, zu treffen, oder?


Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ach ja....in Megatonn dringend die Bombe entschäfen...gibt ein Haus dafür mit eigenem Butler....
> 
> Und den Mann in der Kneipe, der Dich überreden will die Bombe hochgehen zu lassen beim Sheriff verpfeifen....der hat ein schönes Chinesisches Sturmgewehr....ist dann Deins !!!


War gleich das erste, das ich gemacht habe, nachdem ich beim Eingang mit dem Sheriff gesprochen habe. Mit dem Mann werde ich jetzt vermutlich nicht mehr reden können ... 

Das Game macht jedenfalls echt Laune ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (25. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Gehe nie hinter Autos in Deckung....die haben alle einen kleinen Mini Reaktor an Board....ein paar mal darauf geschossen und BUMM....funktioniert natürlich auch umgekehrt....


Ah, das erklärt warum die in Minefield so dermaßen in die Luft geflogen sind, als ich mal ne Mine übersehen hab. 



> Bei einigen schwer gepanzerten Gegner nimm das VATS zum schießen....zum beispiel diese Überdimensionalen Hummer ??? Sind schwer gepanzert und wenn Dich die Scheren treffen großes AUA .....


Jo, bei den Mirelurks muss man aufs Gesicht gehen. Shotgun aus nächster Nähe hilft. Drecksviecher! Hab noch keine Deathclaw getroffen, sind die noch lästiger?



> Ach ja....in Megatonn dringend die Bombe entschäfen...gibt ein Haus dafür mit eigenem Butler....


Wenn man sie für Burke hochjagt, gibts ne nette Xplosion und eine Wohnung mit Butler in Tenpenny Tower. Ist aber die Bad-Karma Variante. 



> Und den Mann in der Kneipe, der Dich überreden will die Bombe hochgehen zu lassen beim Sheriff verpfeifen....der hat ein schönes Chinesisches Sturmgewehr....ist dann Deins !!!


Hm, dann ist aber der Sheriff tot, und die Sturmgewehre bekommt man ohnehin früh genug. Ich hab Burke weggeblasen, gibt kein neg. Karma. Danach seinen Anzug gekrallt. 



boss3D schrieb:


> Diese VATS System muss ich mir noch genau anschauen. So ganz habe ich den Sinn davon noch nicht verstanden. Irgendwie soll es dem Spieler helfen, gewisse Körperteile des Gegners, die leichter verwundbar sind, zu treffen, oder?


Ja, es ist ja ein RPG und kein Shooter. Fallout hatte schon immer das VATS System, weil die Kämpfe in FA1 und 2 auch rundenbasiert waren. Man visiert ein Körperteil an und bekommt eine Trefferquote. Je nachdem, wie gut man trifft, ist es möglich, dem Gegner die arme, Beine, Augen etc. zu verletzen und so dafür zu sorgen, dass er wehrlos wird. Oder man macht mehr Schaden. Manche Gegner sind z.B. am Torso recht gepanzert aber am Kopf oder an den Armen kaum, ein treffer dort macht viel mehr Schaden.
Und im VATS bekommt man diese schönen Slow-Mos, wenn man einen Critical Hit landet. 



> War gleich das erste, das ich gemacht habe, nachdem ich beim Eingang mit dem Sheriff gesprochen habe. Mit dem Mann werde ich jetzt vermutlich nicht mehr reden können ...


Burke ist glaub ich weg, wenn man die Bombe sofort entschärft. Ändert aber nicht viel, selbst wenn man ihn killt droppt er nicht viel. Und ich mag Megaton lieber als den ollen Tower als Wohnsitz. In Megaton ist diese völlig überdrehte Frau mit ihrem Wasteland Survival Guide. Ihre Stimme auf englisch ist einfach genial. Da weiß man nicht ob man sie erwürgen oder heiraten soll.


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

1.) Muss man das VATS eigentlich benutzen, oder lassen sich Kämpfe später im Spiel auch noch gewinnen, wenn man einfach ganz normal auf den Gegner ballert?  

2.) Was genau hat es mit dem Kama auf sich? Bringt mir ein gutes/schlechtes Kama irgendwas?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (25. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> 1.) Muss man das VATS eigentlich benutzen, oder lassen sich Kämpfe später im Spiel auch noch gewinnen, wenn man einfach ganz normal auf den Gegner ballert?


Man muss nicht, aber es ist ein enormer Vorteil, gerade bei mehreren Gegnern, weil man halt besser treffen kann. Ohne VATS wird es schwerer.


> 2.) Was genau hat es mit dem Kama auf sich? Bringt mir ein gutes/schlechtes Kama irgendwas?


Je nach Karma-Stand geben einem bestimmte Personen Gegenstände für Lau, man hat andere Gesprächsoptionen, kann andere Gefährten anheuern usw. Mit deutlich gutem Karma schenken dir die Leute in Megaton jedesmal was, wenn du in die Stadt kommst. Stimpack, Muni usw.


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

Ok, dann werde ich in Zukunft für gutes Kama sorgen ... 

Dass mit der/dem VATS sehe ich mir auch nochmal an.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. November 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ah, das erklärt warum die in Minefield so dermaßen in die Luft geflogen sind, als ich mal ne Mine übersehen hab.
> 
> 
> Jo, bei den Mirelurks muss man aufs Gesicht gehen. Shotgun aus nächster Nähe hilft. Drecksviecher! Hab noch keine Deathclaw getroffen, sind die noch lästiger?



Ich hatte mich auch gewundert warum um mich rum alles in die Luft flog...

Richtig  Mirelurks heißen die Viecher........man trift davon Massen in Vault 92....da wimmelt es nur von denen....da ist VATS angebracht...wie Du schon sagtest direkt ins Gesicht....in den engen Gängen kannst Du nicht ausweichen und oft kommen 2 auf einmal....

Bei Vault 92 laufen auch die Deathclows rum...weil da ist eine Stadt direkt daneben......

Einen habe ich erledigt und dann die Beine in die Hand genommen....hat mich 6 Stimpacks und 160 Schuss aus der Maschinenkanone aus direkter Entfernung gekostet....der hat mich ganz schön aus ein an der genommen...

Da gehe ich erst wieder mit besserer Panzerung und Waffen hin....ich trug immerhin schon eine Kampfrüstung und passenden Helm....reicht bei weitem nicht....allerdings bin ich kurz in die Stadt in die Kanalisation eingedrungen und habe eine Powerrüstung in Bestzustand incl. Helm gefunden so eine Sonderausgabe die einen selbst Heilen kann.... kann ich leider ohne Powerrüstungstraining nicht anlegen....




boss3D schrieb:


> Ok, dann werde ich in Zukunft für gutes Kama sorgen ...
> 
> Dass mit der/dem VATS sehe ich mir auch nochmal an.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Die Vats ist gut für schwere Gegner....die kannst Du schon massiv an den Stellen Verletzen wo es wirklich weh tut....

Nun mal ein paar Screens....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## boss3D (25. November 2008)

Wieso stellt ihr eigentlich alle ein gelbes HUD ein?  

Mir gefällt das grüne viel besser ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Brzeczek (25. November 2008)

@boss3D


Wenn du in der Ini alles noch auf Hoch stellst biss zum Anschlag wird das Game unspielbar. Etwas kannst du da Tunen aber über treib es nicht, ich habe mal alles reingeklobt was ging und die FPS vielen unter 20   und ich habe ja nicht gerade ein langsames System.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wieso stellt ihr eigentlich alle ein gelbes HUD ein?
> 
> Mir gefällt das grüne viel besser ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Ähhh....eigentlich sollte es orange sein...

Sieht aber irgendwie gelb aus...

Mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (26. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wieso stellt ihr eigentlich alle ein gelbes HUD ein?
> 
> Mir gefällt das grüne viel besser ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



ich spiele auch gern mal ganz in weiss..



Brzeczek schrieb:


> Wenn du in der Ini alles noch auf Hoch stellst biss zum Anschlag wird das Game unspielbar. Etwas kannst du da Tunen aber über treib es nicht, ich habe mal alles reingeklobt was ging und die FPS vielen unter 20   und ich habe ja nicht gerade ein langsames System.



ich habe keine Probleme. und benutze das Setting der Ini vom 1. Post+den Scalierungsmod für 1680..mehr nicht..läuft Butterweich ohne downfps


----------



## Brzeczek (26. November 2008)

@RuneDRS


Modifiziere sie mal selber und stelle mal alles bis auf Anschlag hoch und du wirst es sehen


----------



## Bumblebee (26. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Wieso stellt ihr eigentlich alle ein gelbes HUD ein?
> Mir gefällt das grüne viel besser ...
> MfG, boss3D


 
Meins ist grün und bleibt grün...

Und dann..



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Aber leider war ich zu langsam....da war sie schon Weggeräumt.....
> Mfg


 
Versteh ich nicht - die liegt doch da rum und *kein Anderer* macht sie leer

Und dann noch ..



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> ...und den Mann in der Kneipe, der Dich überreden will die Bombe hochgehen zu lassen beim Sheriff verpfeifen....der hat ein schönes chinesisches Sturmgewehr....ist dann Deins !!!
> Mfg


 
Der Geniesser macht es so; aber *legt Burke um bevor der den Sheriff plättet* - das macht Laune 

und schliesslich..



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das VATS ist gut für schwere Gegner....Mfg


 
Absolut korrekt und *ausserdem* ist es ein wenig wie ein "Baller-Autopilot"
Du triffst ganz generell einfach mehr und besser


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. November 2008)

hab das game heut zu ersten mal gespielt, und war im Vault 101 über ne stunde damit beschäftigt, Objekte einzusammeln  , die spielwelt draussen scheint ja riesengross  zu sein. Ob da wohl 100 stunden spielzeit reichen  ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. November 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> hab das game heut zu ersten mal gespielt, und war im Vault 101 über ne stunde damit beschäftigt, Objekte einzusammeln , die spielwelt draussen scheint ja riesengross zu sein. Ob da wohl 100 stunden spielzeit reichen  ?
> 
> ?attachmentid=47497&stc=1&d=1227707485


 

Ich glaube das wird eng....

Ich habe schon locker 35 Std gespielt und habe mit Sicherheit noch nicht mal 1/3 durch.....

Es gibt so viele Nebenmissionen und Orte, die man nur mal beim Durchwandern entdeckt....unglaublich....

Brauchst nur mal hier auf die Startseite schauen....da ist die gesamte Karte aufgedeckt und viele Orte davon haben mit den eigentlichen Missionen nichts zu tun....trotzdem entdeckt man dort viele Gimmicks...z.B. die Wackelfiguren und Hefte, die die Fähigkeiten steigern.....wie gesagt ich habe noch nicht mal 1/3 der Orte gesehen....

Habe gestern Vault 106 Durchsucht und daneben eine mit Ameisen verseuchte Autofabrik gefunden.....da muss ich heute abend mal rein  vielleicht fährt ja ein Auto davon noch....jeden Fals gab es in Fallout 2 ein Auto zum fahren.... habe vorher von den geflohenen Sklaven 2 Aufträge bekommen....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. November 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Versteh ich nicht - die liegt doch da rum und *kein Anderer* macht sie leer
> 
> Absolut korrekt und *ausserdem* ist es ein wenig wie ein "Baller-Autopilot"
> Du triffst ganz generell einfach mehr und besser


 
Habe ich Sie übersehen ???

Ich bin, nachdem dieser Megamutant gekillt wurde erst zu den toten Neuling zurück und habe den "Ausgezogen"....als ich zurück kam, fand ich nur 2 Tote und den Mutant natürlich....kam nicht die Meldung Sie ist nur Ohnmächtig ????

Das VATS ist herrlich anzusehen ..... alles in Großaufnahme und in Zeitlupe ....und dann noch mit dem Blutpatch....

Mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (26. November 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> @RuneDRS
> 
> 
> Modifiziere sie mal selber und stelle mal alles bis auf Anschlag hoch und du wirst es sehen



wozu es sieht hinreichend gut aus...da kann sich das gute NFS-Undercover mal was von abschneiden..

was ich mal wissen wollte hat jemand von euch schon die Robofab geplättet?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich habe keine Probleme. und benutze das Setting der Ini vom 1. Post+den Scalierungsmod für 1680..mehr nicht..läuft Butterweich ohne downfps


 

Warum spielst Du den mit dem Scalierungsmod ???

Durch den ersten Patch kann ich im Spiel 1680x1050 regulär einstellen....

Habe alles auf Max gestellt und alles Bestens....

Habe bisher auch nur einen Absturz gehabt....aber nach Neustart des Compis lief alles wieder normal....

Mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (26. November 2008)

Als erstes hat jemand das schon gemacht:



RuneDRS schrieb:


> was ich mal wissen wollte hat jemand von euch schon die Robofab geplättet?






@Rosstaeuscher: kann man umstellen? ich habe es nicht gemacht..patch ist zwar drauf ..habe trotzdem die ini so gelassen


----------



## boss3D (26. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Durch den ersten Patch kann ich im Spiel 1680x1050 regulär einstellen...


Echt? Ich nicht ...
Ich muss in der Ini unter iSize 1680 und 1050 einstellen.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> @Rosstaeuscher: kann man umstellen? ich habe es nicht gemacht..patch ist zwar drauf ..habe trotzdem die ini so gelassen


 


boss3D schrieb:


> Echt? Ich nicht ...
> Ich muss in der Ini unter iSize 1680 und 1050 einstellen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Es gibt eine Robofab ??? Gut zu wissen....

Ich bin beim Startbildschirm unter Optionen rein....habe erst mal auf Breitbild gestellt und dann konnte ich 1680x1050 einstellen ..... ich Poste heute abend mal ein Bild.....

Geht aber nur mit Patch....

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (26. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Habe ich Sie übersehen ???
> Mfg


 
Ich vermute mal ja...
Bei mir lagen 2 oder 3 (Super-)Mutanten und der Behemoth; dann noch 2 Tote "Brüder" und die "Schwester" rum als wir "fertig" waren
Die "Schwester" (mit dem Fattie) lag beim/im Brunnen - so genau weiss ich das nimmer - wird sich sicherlich ändern
Such nochmal *ganz genau *- und bei Tageslicht - good luck


----------



## boss3D (26. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Geht aber nur mit Patch....


Den habe ich ja drauf?!  

Aber im Prinzip ist es egal, solange ich in 1680 x 1050 zocken kann.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. November 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal ja...
> Bei mir lagen 2 oder 3 (Super-)Mutanten und der Behemoth; dann noch 2 Tote "Brüder" und die "Schwester" rum als wir "fertig" waren
> Die "Schwester" (mit dem Fattie) lag beim/im Brunnen - so genau weiss ich das nimmer - wird sich sicherlich ändern
> Such nochmal *ganz genau *- und bei Tageslicht - good luck


 
Hab zwar eine .... aber zwei ist Besser 

Ich reise noch mal schnell dort hin....



boss3D schrieb:


> Den habe ich ja drauf?!
> 
> Aber im Prinzip ist es egal, solange ich in 1680 x 1050 zocken kann.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Da hast Du natürlich auch wieder recht...

Ich poste es aber trotzdem mal für die anderen User....

Mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (26. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Robofab ??? Gut zu wissen..


joob die ist Nord Östlich von ...***...wie heisst der Ort noch gleich


----------



## Bumblebee (26. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> joob die ist Nord Östlich von ...***...wie heisst der Ort noch gleich


 
 Warrington Station - dann  Tenpenny Tower - passt scho


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. November 2008)

Hier sind die Versprochenen Fotos.....

So sieht das Grafikmenü nach dem Patch aus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## boss3D (26. November 2008)

Habe jetzt die Quests in Megaton abgeschlossen und bin gerade auf dem Weg nach Arefu, um den Brief zu überbringen. Unterwegs habe ich das VATS-System an eine paar Raidern getestet und ich kapiere es jetzt total. Macht wirklich Sinn, das Ding zu benutzen ... 
Bei einem toten chinesischen Offizier, dessen Leiche in einer Scheune herumlag, habe ich mich mit Munition für die chinesische Pistole eingedeckt und das Offiziersschwert ist im Nahkampf auch beträchtlich stark _(zumindest für den Anfang)_.
_
Irgendwie erinnert mich Megaton an Waterworld._ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Gast3737 (27. November 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Warrington Station - dann * Tenpenny Tower* - passt scho



danke jetzt hab ich's..nord östlich vom Tenpenny Tower ist die Robo Fab..
@Bumblebee warst du schon dort, drin ist da was interessantes?


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. November 2008)

bin noch in Megaton, hab noch keine Quest angenommen, jedoch hab ich die Springvale Schule mal besucht und einige nette Leute über den Haufen geballert. 

Nun meine frage, gehört die Springvale Schule zu irgend einer Quest die man im laufe des Spiels erhält, und ist es nicht schlimm wenn man sich zuerst ein wenig austobt bevor man Quests annimmt ? Wie reagiert das Spiel auf solche aktionen ?

Kenne das Fallout Universum noch nicht, dies ist mein erstes Fallout das ich spiele


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. November 2008)

Mach alles Platt was Du siehts....

Nein, soweit ich weis, gibt es für die Schule keinen Quest.....

Es gibt dutzende von Orten, die man besuchen kann, aber mit keiner Quest etwas zu tun haben....

Sollte bei einem Ort Deine Aktion Questbeeinflussend sein....dann bekommst Du Meldungen wie "Die Tür hat keinen Strom" etc. ... das Relevante funktioniert erst, oder die wichtigen Leute sind erst da, wenn Die Quest läuft....

Oder Du bekommst den Auftrag "Besorge mir DAS" und Du hast es schon, dann öffnet sich in der Kommunikation der Kanal....habe ich schon erledigt "Her mit der Belohnung"....

Das Programm reagiert auf die ein oder andere Weis so wie oben beschrieben, weil Du hast ja eine frei begehbare Welt und viele Aufträge ergeben sich erst, wenn Du beim Wandern zufällig den Ort gefunden hast...

Auf jeden Fall werde ich heute abend selber festellen, wie das Programm in Extrem Situationen darauf reagiert....

Weil ich bin jetzt an einem Ort (Der Name fällt mir jetzt nicht ein) dort bekriegen sich ein "Maschinist" mit Robotern und so eine "Ameisenlady" mit echten Ameisen....und die Einwohner wollen, dass das endet....Dumm ist nur das ich von der anderen Seite gekommen bin und voher ein Autofabrik mit Ameisennest und Ameisenköniging und eine Roboter Reparaturwerkstatt wo vom Raum des Maschinisten immer geredet wurde....PLATT gemacht habe...

Die betreffenden Leute waren aber nicht anwesend

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. November 2008)

hab in einem test gelesen, dass man sehr schnell in den Levels aufsteigt und nach Level 20 gehts ja nicht weiter, anscheinend soll das Spiel einem das Erreichen von Level 20 zu leicht ermöglichen, was den Schwierigkeitsgrad des Spiel's zu sehr mindert, bin mal gespannt, bin schon auf Level 3 und es ist noch nix Grossartiges passiert.

Mal schauen wie sich das so entwickelt.


Bin diesen netten Typen auch schon begegnet, hab aber schnell die Flucht ergriffen, die kamen zu dritt und waren gar nicht gut drauf 

mfg


?attachmentid=47671&stc=1&d=1227795823


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. November 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> war diesen netten Typen auch schon begegnet, hab aber schnell die Flucht ergriffen, die kamen zu dritt und waren gar nicht gut drauf
> 
> 
> ?attachmentid=47671&stc=1&d=1227795823
> ...


 
Die sind Schwer Gepanzert und im Nahkampf sehr AUA....setz VATS ein .... mitten ins Gesicht.....da sind Sie gut verwundbar....aber 3 auf einmal AUTSCH....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. November 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Die sind Schwer Gepanzert und im Nahkampf sehr AUA....setz VATS ein .... mitten ins Gesicht.....da sind Sie gut verwundbar....aber 3 auf einmal AUTSCH....
> 
> Mfg


 

VATS ist sehr effektiv, hat gegen die 3 aber nicht richtig geklappt, werd's später noch mal versuchen


----------



## Bumblebee (27. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> @Bumblebee warst du schon dort, drin ist da was interessantes?


 
Sicher doch; wenn du den Quest *The Wasteland Survival Guide* machst dann musst du da rein
Hat viele böse Robots drinne die dir alle AUA machen wollen
Wenn du dann den *Mainframe *gehackt hast kannst du sie "freundlich stimmen"

Gut Schuss


----------



## Gast3737 (28. November 2008)

du kommst nur beim Guide dorthin, wenn du dies in der Antwort auswählst, ich muss in die BiBo gehen und dort nach Plänen suchen..mal gucken..am Wochenende werde ich Fallout 3 bei meinem Bruder auf der XBox360 Testen er ist schon fleißig am zocken..


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. November 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> du kommst nur beim Guide dorthin, wenn du dies in der Antwort auswählst, ich muss in die BiBo gehen und dort nach Plänen suchen..mal gucken..am Wochenende werde ich Fallout 3 bei meinem Bruder auf der XBox360 Testen er ist schon fleißig am zocken..


 
Ich bin gestern noch mal zu Galax Radio gegangen und siehe da .... ich habe die Dame mit dem FATMAN gefunden....die hing irgendwie am Brunnen rum.....

Dann habe ich noch einen 2. Fatmann in ein Polizeistation gefunden....
und in einem Kraftwerk den FISTO .... so eine art Powerfaust...

Mfg


----------



## willy (28. November 2008)

fat boy hatte ich 3 mal, einmal im polizeirevier, ein zweites da wo es man bekommen sollte und ein drittes bei sonem trümmerhaufen,mitten in der pampa

muni hatt ich eh zuviel 

die sprengfallen bei den raiders (oder wie dieheißßen mit dem quest, wo man alle retten soll) is ziemlich fies^^


----------



## boss3D (28. November 2008)

Ich habe wieder mal ein Frage:
Ist das, was die Spielfigur macht, laufen? Ich habe nichts verändert und wenn ich auf Umschalt drücke, wird die Figur noch langsamer. Irgendwie ist meine Figur einfach sooo langsam. Ist das wirklich laufen, oder kann ich mich irgendwie schneller fortbewegen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich habe wieder mal ein Frage:
> Ist das, was die Spielfigur macht, laufen? Ich habe nichts verändert und wenn ich auf Umschalt drücke, wird die Figur noch langsamer. Irgendwie ist meine Figur einfach sooo langsam. Ist das wirklich laufen, oder kann ich mich irgendwie schneller fortbewegen?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 

hab das gleiche problem dass die figur auf einmal extrem langsam läuft, wenn ich dann ne flasche vodka trinke dann gehts wieder schneller wenn ich caps lock drück, wenn aber die wirkung der flasche nachlässt dann gehts weiter mit dem schleichen, kann es sein dass das problem Rüstungsbedingt ist ?

Das Game bleibt auch des öfteren einfach "hängen", das bild bleibt stehen, musik läuft weiter und das aufrufen des Taskmanager bleibt ohne erfolg, es hilft nur ein Reset ??!!

Patch 1 ist drauf und es gibt auch keinerlei Bluescreens, es ist nichts oc'ed, genügend Arbeitsspeicher vorhanden, festplatte aufgeräumt, keine temp probleme, keine grafikfehler, das Bild bleibt einfach stehen


----------



## boss3D (28. November 2008)

Also bei mir ist die Bewegungsgeschindigkeit unabhängig von Lebensmittel/Medikamenten. Zumindest ist mir das bis jetzt so aufgefallen. Ich habe jetzt mal mit Oblivion verglichen und dort kommt mir Laufen deutlich schneller vor, als in Fallout 3. 

Nochmal meine Frage an alle:
Ist das, was die Spielfigur standardmäßig macht, wenn man _(nur)_ auf "W" drückt, Laufen?

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Also bei mir ist die Bewegungsgeschindigkeit unabhängig von Lebensmittel/Medikamenten. Zumindest ist mir das bis jetzt so aufgefallen. Ich habe jetzt mal mit Oblivion verglichen und dort kommt mir Laufen deutlich schneller vor, als in Fallout 3.
> 
> Nochmal meine Frage an alle:
> Ist das, was die Spielfigur standardmäßig macht, wenn man _(nur)_ auf "W" drückt, Laufen?
> ...


 
Besonders schnell ist er nicht....

Kann man unter Optionen nicht ne Taste belegen mit immer laufen ???

Ich bin auf der Arbeit kann also jetzt nicht nach sehen....

Nur...einmal die Taste Ducken oder so gedrückt, dann führt er das aus....kann es sein das es bei Dir auf immer Laufen steht ???

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. November 2008)

Desweiteren findet Spybot S&D seit der installation des spiels bei jedem start 115 temporäre dateien die er nicht löschen kann, da sie gerade benutzt werden, das scheint dann wohl Securom zu sein. 

Ebenfalls installiert das game automatisch dieses "Games for Windows Life" mit NET.FRAMEWORK 2.0 + 3.0, was auch nicht sein müsste 

Was mich aber richtig stört sind diese "Hänger" wenn man irgendeinen neuen Raum oder Bereich betritt, das Bild bleibt einfach STEHEN  , ich kann mir nur vorstellen dass es etwas mit dem spiel selbst zu tun hat.

Werd jetzt noch mal neuinstallieren, mal schauen was passiert


----------



## Adrenalize (28. November 2008)

Afaik gibts einen Mod, der die Laufgeschwindigkeit hochsetzt, weil das einige Leute stört. Ich finds auch etwas langsam. Interessanterweise läuft er in Gebäuden teilweise etwas flotter, hab ich so das Gefühl. 

Was das Umschalten auf "Gehen" mit Capslock bringen soll, weiß ich nicht. Stealth ist ja Ducken, insofern ist gehen wohl nur hilfreich für leute, denen FA3 immer noch zu schnell ist.


----------



## willy (28. November 2008)

zu schnell? 250kg im gepäck haben und noch rennen können wie er gaul?


----------



## boss3D (28. November 2008)

Also "immer Laufen" habe ich bereits eingestellt, aber wie gesagt, kommt mir mein Charakter im Vergleich zu anderen Games im laufenden Zustand sehr langsam vor ...

Wenn das, was der Charakter macht, wenn man nicht Umschalt gedrückt hält, aber bereits Laufen ist, bin ich beruhigt _(auch, wenn es mich nervt)_.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## willy (28. November 2008)

naja, in den meisten anderen spielen trägt man keine 250kg ^^


----------



## boss3D (28. November 2008)

250 kg kannst du in der Realität sowieso nie tragen. Die 60 kg Maximalgewicht in CS sind da schon etwas realistischer bemessen _(wenn auch immer noch übertrieben)_ und trotzdem kann man sich angenehm flott fortbewegen. Meiner Meinung nach stimmt in F3 einfach das Verhältnis zwischen Gegenstand und Gewicht nicht. Die meisten Dinge sind unrealistisch schwer ...

Für meinen Geschmack könnte die Figur ruhig schneller laufen und dafür weniger tragen können.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. November 2008)

Aus Langeweile habe ich mal auf Busse geschossen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



"Ich liebe den Geruch von Napalm am frühen Morgen...."

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (28. November 2008)

*Ausgeruht* bewegt er sich auch schneller - btw.
Aber grundsätzlich gebe ich euch allen recht - er ist laaaaangsaaaam

Auf der anderen Seite ist es manchmal hilfreich wenn man nicht zu schnell ist
*GEHEN* benutze ich nie; *SCHLECHEN* ist zusätzlich gut für's Minen entschärfen und VATS


----------



## willy (29. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> 250 kg kannst du in der Realität sowieso nie tragen. Die 60 kg Maximalgewicht in CS sind da schon etwas realistischer bemessen _(wenn auch immer noch übertrieben)_ und trotzdem kann man sich angenehm flott fortbewegen. Meiner Meinung nach stimmt in F3 einfach das Verhältnis zwischen Gegenstand und Gewicht nicht. Die meisten Dinge sind unrealistisch schwer ...
> 
> Für meinen Geschmack könnte die Figur ruhig schneller laufen und dafür weniger tragen können.
> 
> MfG, boss3D




dann wärs aber wieder kein rollenspiel mehr, nenn mir ein "gutes" rollenspiel, wo man nur 50kg tragen kann

unrealistisch hin oder her, viel tragen gehört zum rollenspiel wie der rollstuhl zu schäuble


----------



## weeMan (29. November 2008)

willy schrieb:


> viel tragen gehört zum rollenspiel wie der rollstuhl zu schäuble



Word!!


----------



## Eiche (29. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> 250 kg kannst du in der Realität sowieso nie tragen. Die 60 kg Maximalgewicht in CS sind da schon etwas realistischer bemessen _(wenn auch immer noch übertrieben)_ und trotzdem kann man sich angenehm flott fortbewegen. Meiner Meinung nach stimmt in F3 einfach das Verhältnis zwischen Gegenstand und Gewicht nicht. Die meisten Dinge sind unrealistisch schwer ...
> 
> Für meinen Geschmack könnte die Figur ruhig schneller laufen und dafür weniger tragen können.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


das liegt wohl daran das die gewichte in Pfund angegeben sind und nicht in Kg!


----------



## boss3D (29. November 2008)

zeffer schrieb:


> das liegt wohl daran das die gewichte in Pfund angegeben sind und nicht in Kg!


Darauf habe ich noch garnicht geachtet ... 

250 kg hätten mich auch gewundert. 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Eiche (29. November 2008)

genau in wirklichkeit ist man der HULK


----------



## kays (29. November 2008)

Mich juckt es ja nun auch schon immer in den Fingern mir das Game zu kaufen, die Story hat es mir ja angetan.


----------



## MB-present (29. November 2008)

Nabend leutz,

hab nen blödes Problem:
Bei der Hauptquest "Das Wasser des Lebens" friert das spiel immer an der selben stelle ein, und zwar nachdem ich den Hauptcomputer hochgefahren habe un d in das Abwasserrohr gestiegen bin ca. 5 sekunde nach dem autosave friert das Spiel ein. Tastmanager oder Taskleiste kann ich nicht mehr aufrufen und muss dern PC resetten hab schon Neuinstallation probiert geht nert, hab auch Uncutpatch + regulären Patch drauf.


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. November 2008)

MB-present schrieb:


> Nabend leutz,
> 
> hab nen blödes Problem:
> Bei der Hauptquest "Das Wasser des Lebens" friert das spiel immer an der selben stelle ein, und zwar nachdem ich den Hauptcomputer hochgefahren habe un d in das Abwasserrohr gestiegen bin ca. 5 sekunde nach dem autosave friert das Spiel ein. Tastmanager oder Taskleiste kann ich nicht mehr aufrufen und muss dern PC resetten hab schon Neuinstallation probiert geht nert, hab auch Uncutpatch + regulären Patch drauf.


 

hab das gleiche problem, das spiel bleibt an den unterschiedlichsten stellen einfach hängen, ton läuft weiter, Taskmanager nicht möglich, reset. Hardwareproblem kann ich definitiv ausschliessen, warte auf den zweiten patch


----------



## boss3D (29. November 2008)

Ich bin in Arefu und habe die Quest erhalten "Suche die Familie". Ich bin jetzt schon die ganze Umgebung abgelaufen, habe jede Menge Raiders und Viecher gekillt, kann die aber nirgends finden. Kann mir bitte jemand verraten, wo die Familie zu finden ist?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## MB-present (29. November 2008)

/edit zu meinem früheren Post:

Das Problem tritt bis jetz NUR an der Stelle auf, also bei den vorherigen Speicherständen kann ich rumlaufen solange ich will und es lauft^^ aber die Hauptquest funktioniert net *fluch* *verzweilfelt nach urschreitherapiegarten such*


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich bin in Arefu und habe die Quest erhalten "Suche die Familie". Ich bin jetzt schon die ganze Umgebung abgelaufen, habe jede Menge Raiders und Viecher gekillt, kann die aber nirgends finden. Kann mir bitte jemand verraten, wo die Familie zu finden ist?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
Du rufst nach mir - schon bin ich hier ..... 

Also, wenn du mit Evan King redest dann erzählt er von drei möglichen Orten. Dabei ist die Northwest Seneca Station das "Ding der Wahl"
Von dort (durch die Tunnel) gelangst du in die Meresti Metro Station wo die Familie haust

bitte schön - immer wieder gerne ...


----------



## Bumblebee (30. November 2008)

MB-present schrieb:


> /edit zu meinem früheren Post:
> 
> Das Problem tritt bis jetz NUR an der Stelle auf, also bei den vorherigen Speicherständen kann ich rumlaufen solange ich will und es lauft^^ aber die Hauptquest funktioniert net *fluch* *verzweilfelt nach urschreitherapiegarten such*


 
Fahr mal alle Overclocks runter und (sofern du CF auf den GraKa's fährst) deaktiviere eine Karte
Manchmal hilft es auch wenn man solche Stellen mit der nächstkleineren Auflösung "begeht"


----------



## Eiche (30. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich bin in Arefu und habe die Quest erhalten "Suche die Familie". Ich bin jetzt schon die ganze Umgebung abgelaufen, habe jede Menge Raiders und Viecher gekillt, kann die aber nirgends finden. Kann mir bitte jemand verraten, wo die Familie zu finden ist?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 geh mal in die nahe gelegene u-bahn Station aber NICHT SCHIESSEN die sind friedlich(zumindest am anfang hatte einen erschossen da war schon alles zu spät) und man verliert Karma.


----------



## boss3D (30. November 2008)

In der U-Bahnstation war ich schon, aber da sind nur 2 Ghule, die in einem Labor forschen. Einer der beiden spricht mit mir und sagt, ich solle ihm Zuckerbomben bringen. Ihr redet von einer anderen U-Bahnstation, oder?
Die, in der ich war, befindet sich ziemlich am Ende der Brücke, auf der Arefu ist, ziwschen zwei Gebäuden ...  

Im Übrigen hat der Sheriff mir keine 3 Orte genannt, wen ich mich richtig erinnere.

*[Edit]*
Den Tunnel habe ich jetzt gefunden und ich bin jetzt auch schon bei diesem verlassenen Bahnhof. Dort habe ich 3 Leute gekillt, aber zur Familie gehörten die wohl nicht. Ich suche jetzt dort nach denen ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Eiche (30. November 2008)

ist ziemlich weit hinten am ende eines u-bahn Ganges ein kleines Quartier (häuslich eingerichteter gang), dort ist ein Wächter der Familie den must erst überreden dich vorbei zu lassen.


----------



## boss3D (30. November 2008)

^^ Hat sich schon längst erledigt. Ich habe die Quest vor etwa 2 Stunden unblutig beendet ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Eiche (30. November 2008)

spoiler:aso der Chef der Familie vince oder so hatt einen bauplan von seinem Flammenschwert bei sich.


----------



## boss3D (30. November 2008)

zeffer schrieb:


> spoiler:aso der Chef der Familie vince oder so hatt einen bauplan von seinem Flammenschwert bei sich.


Getötet habe ich dort niemanden. Waffen sind außerdem nicht mein Problem. Von Schwert, über Pistolen und Gewehre, bis Flammenwerfer, habe ich alles dabei. Lediglich Munition habe ich nie für irgendwas ... 

Ich durchsuche wirklich jede Kiste und jeden Behälter, aber ich komme einfach nicht zu Munition. Und finanzielle schaut es auch nicht rosig genug aus, um mal ordentlich Muni kaufen zu gehen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## hyperionical (30. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Getötet habe ich dort niemanden. Waffen sind außerdem nicht mein Problem. Von Schwert, über Pistolen und Gewehre, bis Flammenwerfer, habe ich alles dabei. Lediglich Munition habe ich nie für irgendwas ...
> 
> Ich durchsuche wirklich jede Kiste und jeden Behälter, aber ich komme einfach nicht zu Munition. Und finanzielle schaut es auch nicht rosig genug aus, um mal ordentlich Muni kaufen zu gehen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Das Prob hatte ich beim ersten durchzocken auch, hab dann einfach alles eingesammelt (auch verbrannte Bücher und co.) und schwupps wenn man genügend Muni kaufen kann erlegt mann auf einmal jede Menge Gegner und hat jede Menge Muni. Ansonsten sei dir empfohlen DC ordentlich zu erkunden da es da Muni im Überfluss gibt (hab für alle Waffentypen mehr als 100 Schuss)

mfg hyperionical


----------



## Gast3737 (2. Dezember 2008)

war am Wochenende bei meinem Bruder..was musste ich da sehen: er ist lev. 14 mit ca. 10h Spielzeit..hat viel Quests fertig..und ein haufen Kohle im Pipeboy...er hat Inteligenz auf 9 und Dieb auf 100 kein Wunder..

ich hänge noch beim lev. 12 mit ca. 20h Spielzeit...und bin arm wie eine Kirchenmaus.


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Dezember 2008)

Level 20 - schon länger; stinkreich und top ausgerüstet....

Und noch *längst* nicht alles erkundet


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Dezember 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Getötet habe ich dort niemanden. Waffen sind außerdem nicht mein Problem. Von Schwert, über Pistolen und Gewehre, bis Flammenwerfer, habe ich alles dabei. Lediglich Munition habe ich nie für irgendwas ...
> 
> Ich durchsuche wirklich jede Kiste und jeden Behälter, aber ich komme einfach nicht zu Munition. Und finanzielle schaut es auch nicht rosig genug aus, um mal ordentlich Muni kaufen zu gehen.
> 
> MfG, boss3D


 
*Mal ein paar Tipps zum Geld verdienen und Muni sammeln....*​
Schau in jede Kiste, jeden Schreibtisch, jeden Schrank....überall gibt es Muni....oder Wertgegenstände....
Bei der Familie kannst Du auch handeln....die haben einen Händler....außerdem kannst Du dem Cheffe dort Blutpacks bringen...zahlt 15 pro Pack.....
Nur Gegenstände mitnehmen die auch Geld bringen....Gewehre/Pistolen im *guten *Zustand, Energiezellen und Battterien....sämtliche Medikamente...Sensormodule und Elektromodule, gute Rüstungen....defekte Waffen liegen lassen...wegen dem Gewicht...übrigens....Muni kannst Du soviel mit nehmen wie Du möchtest...wird kein Gewicht angerechnet...also auch Muni einsammeln für Waffen die Du nicht hast....
zwischen Durch zum Händler reisen und die Ware zu Geld machen....dann zurückreisen....Megaton / River City / Die Familie / Underworld.....
*Folgende Waffen am Anfang mit führen, dann gibt es selten Probs mit Muni*​
Handwaffe Schwert/Hammer etc.
10mm Pistole oder Besser Maschinenpistole
44er Magnum mit Ziehlfernrohr
5,56mm Sturmgewehr oder Besser Chinesisches Sturmgewehr
abgesägte Schrotflinte / besser Kampfflinte (Verkauft der Händler bei der Familie
Die 32er machen wenig Sinn....zu wenig Schaden....

*Folgende Waffen machen wenig Sinn*​
Flammenwerfer....Schwer, wenig Schaden ....guter Skill bei große Waffen Plicht
Laserpistole .... zu wenig Schaden...guter Skill bei Energiewaffen Pflicht
Lasergewehr....bedingt gut einsetzbar....aber Chinesische Sturmgewehr hat erheblich mehr Schaden....guter Skill bei Energiewaffen Pflicht
Raketenwerfer....schwer und nur gute Treffer bei hohem Skill große Waffen
Gatling....siehe Raketenwerfer
Minen in jeglicher Form...laufen die Gegner selten richtig rein... und man muss die den Jungs regelrecht vor die Füsse legen....
*Tipps zum Muni sparen*​
Kleine Viecher Kakalaken / Maulwurfsratten / wilde Ghule/ Raider mit Nahkampfwaffen....kann man gut mit dem großen Hammer-Superhammer erledigen....
viel VATS einsetzen....
*Wichtig am Anfang*​
Schnellstmöglich die Werte für Wissenschaft (min. 50)/Dietrich (min. 50)/kleine Waffen nach oben bringen....Große Waffen/Energiewaffen erst mal links liegen lassen....ein Hoher Skill=besser Treffer=Spart Muni, mehr VATS / Dietrich öffnet Tresore und Türen=gute Fundstücke / Wissenschaft Computer Hacken=öffnet Türen/Tresore und schaltet Automatikkanonen aus
Der Skill Feilschen braucht nicht mehr als 45 bis 50 Points....da man später im Spiel viel Muni findet oder viel mehr Waren die man verkaufen kann.....
bei den Special Fähigkeiten kann man sich auch zusätzliche Punket bei große Waffen etc. holen....
*Folgende Waffen sind später im Spiel sehr zu empfehlen*​
Lincelns Repetiergewehr behalten 44er Muni / 56 Schaden !!!...damit kann man im VATS Modus mit einem Schuß einen Supermutanten Köpfen !!!
Die Unbarmherzige Kampfflinte = 56 Schaden !!! ... pustet jeden Gegner aus nächster Nähe die Rübe weg !!!!
Plasmagewehr....im Gegensatz zum Lasergewehr 36 !!! Schaden statt 18.....
Superhammer .... 19 Schaden pro Schlag....sooo platt haben noch nie Kakalaken ausgesehen....
Zu meiner Wenigkeit ..... ich habe jetzt die *Stufe 20 !!!!* erreicht....mehr geht nicht .... kann nur noch durch "Lesen" zusätzliche Punkte bekommen....Interressant ist, das ich mit der letzten Stufe auch die Möglichkeit hatte *die ganze Karte auf zu decken*....habe ich aber nicht gemacht....

Mfg


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Dezember 2008)

@ rosstäuscher gute zusammenfassung! 



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> [*]Nur Gegenstände mitnehmen die auch Geld bringen....Gewehre/Pistolen im *guten *Zustand, Energiezellen und Battterien....sämtliche Medikamente...Sensormodule und Elektromodule, gute Rüstungen....defekte Waffen liegen lassen...wegen dem Gewicht


Ich würde generell alle Waffen mitnehmen, die Geld bringen. Wenn es eng wird, einfach eine der Waffen mit den anderen reparieren, spart Gewicht und die eine wird mehr Wert aufgrund des Zustands. Ist besser, als das Zeug liegenzulassen.



> [*]zwischen Durch zum Händler reisen und die Ware zu Geld machen....dann zurückreisen....Megaton / River City / Die Familie / Underworld.....


Ja, hin- und herreisen ist immer gut. Soweit ich weiß bleibt gedropptes Zeug ja ewig liegen, insofern kann man Gegner in ner Area plattmachen und dann irgendwann mal zum Einsammeln zurückkommen, wenn man Geld braucht.



> [*]Handwaffe Schwert/Hammer etc.


Ein Schwert in fast perfektem Zustand gibts afaik am Bahnhof, da bei der Family in der Nähe.



> [*]abgesägte Schrotflinte / besser Kampfflinte (Verkauft der Händler bei der Familie


Auf jeden Fall. am besten gleich die Spezialversion einsacken bei dem Händler in Evergreen Falls oder wie das Raidernest heißt, und dann immer brav Combat Shotguns sammeln und die Named damit reparieren. 



> [*]Laserpistole .... zu wenig Schaden...guter Skill bei Energiewaffen Pflicht


hängt davon ab, ob man am Start mehr auf Energiewaffen skillt oder mehr auf kleine Waffen. Imho ist sie ähnlich brauchbar wie die 10mm Pistole, wenn man da genug Skillpoints hat.



> [*]Lasergewehr....bedingt gut einsetzbar....aber Chinesische Sturmgewehr hat erheblich mehr Schaden....guter Skill bei Energiewaffen Pflicht


Lasergewehr ist eher der Gegenpart zum Jagdgewehr, weil es ne gute Reichweite hat und schneller Feuern kann. Commando Perk hilft hier, die Trefferquote zu pushen.



> [*]Minen in jeglicher Form...laufen die Gegner selten richtig rein... und man muss die den Jungs regelrecht vor die Füsse legen....


Ja, Minen sind eher gut zum verkaufen. Wer Geld braucht, ab nach Minefield, die Stadt entschärfen, und danach die zig Minen gegen Geld, Munition usw beim Händler tauschen. Profit! 




> [*]Schnellstmöglich die Werte für Wissenschaft (min. 50)/Dietrich (min. 50)/kleine Waffen nach oben bringen....Große Waffen/Energiewaffen erst mal links liegen lassen....ein Hoher Skill=besser Treffer=Spart Muni, mehr VATS / Dietrich öffnet Tresore und Türen=gute Fundstücke / Wissenschaft Computer Hacken=öffnet Türen/Tresore und schaltet Automatikkanonen aus


Repair hochziehen ist im Grunde auch Pflicht, zumindest wenn man die Named-Versionen der Waffen sammelt.
Die ultimative Bestückung wäre z.B. Lincoln's Gewehr (kann mit Jagdgewehren repariert werden), die Spezialversion der Shotgun, dann die Wazer Wifle (Named Version der Laser Rifle, gibts in Little Lamplight, man braucht aber den Kinder-perk), und als Kröung die alienpistole von der Ufo-Absturzstelle. Nur 110 Schuss, aber soll angeblich durchziehen wie Sau.

Es gibt zwei Perks für Gewehre, um die trefferquote zu erhöhen, Commando und Sniper oder so. Auf Licoln's Gewehr geben beide Bonus, insofern sollte das Ding dann alles platt machen auch auf Distanz.



> [*]Plasmagewehr....im Gegensatz zum Lasergewehr 36 !!! Schaden statt 18.....


Ist aber eher eine Shortrangewaffe. Plasmagewehr und Lasergewehr wären der Energiewaffen-Gegenpart zu Shotgun/Jagdgewehr.


----------



## boss3D (2. Dezember 2008)

@ Rosstaeuscher
Vielen Dank für die Tips.   

Manche davon habe ich auch vorher schon befolgt, andere sind mir neu. Waffen habe ich schon längst alles mit, was du bei Empfohlen geschrieben hast, aber obwohl ich wirklich alles durchsuche, habe ich meist zu wenig Munition. Aber egal, vielleicht ändert sich das ja bald ... 

Eine Frage hätte ich noch:
Gibt es in Megaton irgendjemanden, bei dem ich alles, *außer* Nahrung und "Kleinzeug" verkaufen kann? Ich kenne in Megaton niemanden, der mir meine Waffen abkaufen würde und in der Ödnis, die ich bis jetzt bereist habe, finde ich auch nur selten herumziehende Händler.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Dezember 2008)

Du kannst doch jedem alles verkaufen, meiner erfahrung nach? 
Die Händler unterscheiden sich eher darin, was sie selber anbieten und wieviel Knete sie dabeihaben. 
Moira im Craterside supply kauft auf jeden Fall Waffen.


----------



## boss3D (2. Dezember 2008)

Echt? Wäre mir noch garnicht aufgefallen [F3 starte] ...

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Dezember 2008)

> ]@ rosstäuscher gute zusammenfassung!


 
Danke für die Blumen  



> Ich würde generell alle Waffen mitnehmen, die Geld bringen. Wenn es eng wird, einfach eine der Waffen mit den anderen reparieren, spart Gewicht und die eine wird mehr Wert aufgrund des Zustands. Ist besser, als das Zeug liegenzulassen.


 
Stimme ich nur bedingt zu....viele Waffen/Rüstungen haben nur den Bruchteil ihres Wertes, weil zu stark beschädigt....und da man meist nur 50-70% vom Wert bekommt macht ein Gewehr mit Restwert 20 nicht viel Sinn mit zu nehmen, wegen dem Gewicht.....



> hängt davon ab, ob man am Start mehr auf Energiewaffen skillt oder mehr auf kleine Waffen. Imho ist sie ähnlich brauchbar wie die 10mm Pistole, wenn man da genug Skillpoints hat.


 
Da unter kleine Waffen auch alle Gewehr fallen und die mehr Schaden anrichten, sollte man am Anfang den Spiels sein Augenmerk in erster Linie auf die kleinen Waffen lenken....später dann auf Energiewaffen....



> Repair hochziehen ist im Grunde auch Pflicht, zumindest wenn man die Named-Versionen der Waffen sammelt.


 
Auf jeden Fall ist das ganz Wichtig....nur am Anfang ist das noch nicht nötig....da man die Named Versionen erst so ab der Mitte des Hauptquests in dem Spiel regulär findet.....erst einmal Dietrich/Wissenschaft auf 50....da bekommt man 90% der Türen/Computer geöffnet....später auf jeden Fall auch die Rep-Fähigkeit auf min. 50 erhöhen....geht aber auch mit den Specials....



> Ist aber eher eine Shortrangewaffe. Plasmagewehr und Lasergewehr wären der Energiewaffen-Gegenpart zu Shotgun/Jagdgewehr.


 
Ich habe beim Plasmagewehr fest gestellt, dass man auf größerer Entfernung auch sehr großen Schaden anrichten kann.....gegen einen Raider mit Vats 2 Treffer.....da man auch einiges an MF Muni findet ist das eine Waffe die nicht fehlen darf....weil der Schaden ist auch ganz ordentlich

Eine weitere Pflicht Waffe ist der Fatman.....gut einsetzbar gegen Horden von Monstern.....

Mfg


----------



## Adrenalize (2. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Stimme ich nur bedingt zu....viele Waffen/Rüstungen haben nur den Bruchteil ihres Wertes, weil zu stark beschädigt....und da man meist nur 50-70% vom Wert bekommt macht ein Gewehr mit Restwert 20 nicht viel Sinn mit zu nehmen, wegen dem Gewicht.....


Ich sag halt, wie ich es mache. Ich hebe z.b. 5 schrottige Jagdgewehre auf, repariere das Beste mitr den anderen 4 und erhalte ein Gewehr mit z.b. 60% Zustand. Das ist mehr, als die meisten NPCs reppen können, ergo zahlen sie dafür 100 Caps oder so. also hab ich 1 Gewehr für 100 Caps dabei statt 5 für jeweils 20 Caps. 
Wirklich weggeschmissen hab ich nur den größten Schrott. Wenn etwas mehr als 1 Pfung wiegt, muss es mehr als 30 caps wert sein.



> Da unter kleine Waffen auch alle Gewehr fallen und die mehr Schaden anrichten, sollte man am Anfang den Spiels sein Augenmerk in erster Linie auf die kleinen Waffen lenken....später dann auf Energiewaffen....


Ich habe von Anfang an Energiewaffen und kleine hochgezogen. Hab mich einfach an den Fallout 1+2 Erfahrungen orientiert, damals waren die Energiewaffen am Ende quasi der Standard und big Guns meist nicht so der Bringer, von Nukes mal abgesehen.
Wobei ich schon etwas mehr Punkte als small guns habe, aber Energiewaffen nicht weit dahinter. Probleme, was zu treffen, hatte ich von Anfang an nicht. sonst halt vor allem Repair, Lockpick und Hacking geskillt Richtung 50. Medicine noch ein wenig...Halt das Zeug, dass es schon immer brachte. 



> Auf jeden Fall ist das ganz Wichtig....nur am Anfang ist das noch nicht nötig....da man die Named Versionen erst so ab der Mitte des Hauptquests in dem Spiel regulär findet.....erst einmal Dietrich/Wissenschaft auf 50....da bekommt man 90% der Türen/Computer geöffnet....später auf jeden Fall auch die Rep-Fähigkeit auf min. 50 erhöhen....geht aber auch mit den Specials....


Hängt natürlich sehr davon ab, wie man spielt. Ich hab das Hauptquest erstmal ignoriert, in Megaton alle Nebenquests gemacht und bin dann rumgelaufen, woraufhin ich Paradise Falls und diese Evergreen Falls fand. Daher hatte ich die Named Combat Shotgun recht früh. Mit den Pistolen habe ich mich auch nicht so lange aufgehalten sondern mir gleich ein Sturmgewehr organisiert und repariert, dann eben ne Shotgun, ordentliche Rüstung von den Talon Auftragskillern usw. An der einen Ubahnstation Richtung Citadel wo man den Brotherhood Noob aus dem Haus retten soll lag ein toter Brother rum, ergo hab ich jetzt die Power Armor und die Laserrifle. Nur die Armor geht noch nicht, da fehlt der Perk.

Momentan hab ich keine Zeit, aber über Weihnachten werde ich wohl mal zu dem Radio latschen und das Mainquest weitermachen. Ach ja, Fatman hab ich auch schon. 

Was ich sagen will: Je nachdem wie man spielt und wo man rumläuft kann man auch unterschiedliches Zeug brauchen. Ich bin quasi ab Start mit Rifles, Combat Armor, Shotgun usw. unterwegs, habe ausreichend Geld und Munition und bin auch schon Lvl 10 iirc.
sorgen macht mir nur, dass ich die Level 20 cap wohl erreichen werde lange bevor das mainquest durch ist.  




> Ich habe beim Plasmagewehr fest gestellt, dass man auf größerer Entfernung auch sehr großen Schaden anrichten kann.....gegen einen Raider mit Vats 2 Treffer.....da man auch einiges an MF Muni findet ist das eine Waffe die nicht fehlen darf....weil der Schaden ist auch ganz ordentlich


Das hinterlässt doch traditionell diese Plasmabatzen, die die Sicht versperren. Senkt das im VATS nicht die Treffergenauigkeit? Ich hab leider noch keins gefunden.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich hab das Hauptquest erstmal ignoriert...


 
Fällt mir grad ein - den *Hauptquest* für den Schluss aufsparen
Nach dem kann man nämlich die Nebenquest's nimmer in Angriff nehmen


----------



## horst--one (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab mir das Spiel für die PS3 geholt und es gleich danach wieder zurückgegeben.
Ich fand das spiel richtig kacke.
vllt. lags auch daran das es die PS3 version war.


----------



## Gast3737 (3. Dezember 2008)

horst--one schrieb:


> Also ich hab mir das Spiel für die PS3 geholt und es gleich danach wieder zurückgegeben.
> Ich fand das spiel richtig kacke.
> vllt. lags auch daran das es die PS3 version war.


 ,also mich nicht..


----------



## horst--one (3. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ,also mich nicht..


 
Warum liest du`s dann 

Ist ein Forum nicht da um seine Meinung zu schreiben


----------



## Gast3737 (3. Dezember 2008)

horst--one schrieb:


> Warum liest du`s dann
> 
> Ist ein Forum nicht da um seine Meinung zu schreiben



 weil ich zufällig diesen Thread erstellt habe und es nicht leiden kann wenn man mein Lieblingsspiel kickt...

klar kannst du deine Meinung schreiben, nur ist es sehr unangebracht sich in einem expliziten Sammelthread Fallout 3* zu spammen und sich darüber abzulassen wie schlecht es ist, 

*=Erklärung des Wortes "Sammelthread Fallout 3"

1. Allgemeine Infos zu Fallout 3 
2. allgemeine Problemchen im Spiel 
3. Tipps und Tricks
4. Tuning/Installationshilfen

...und in welche Lücke sollte es hier rein passen?


----------



## horst--one (3. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> weil ich zufällig diesen Thread erstellt habe und es nicht leiden kann wenn man mein Lieblingsspiel kickt...


Damit muss man leben.....



Passt natürlich zu 5.


PS: fühl dich doch nich glei so angepisst


----------



## Gast3737 (3. Dezember 2008)

horst--one schrieb:


> PS: fühl dich doch nich glei so angepisst



sowas nervt einfach..ich gehe ja auch nicht auf einen CDU Prateitag und sage die CDU ist doof und die habe ich letztes mal nicht gewählt..du verstehst was ich mein?


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> sowas nervt einfach..ich gehe ja auch nicht auf einen CDU Parteitag und sage die CDU ist doof und die habe ich letztes mal nicht gewählt..du verstehst was ich mein?


 
Also ich habs verstanden
Und *ich geb dir recht*

Also horst--one - du darfst (natürlich) F3 SCH***** finden - aber woanders


----------



## willy (3. Dezember 2008)

du gehst ja auch nich zu den liverpool hooligans und schreist: MANCHESTER!!!!

zu fuß komms du dann nich mehr aus dem pub raus xD


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Dezember 2008)

hast recht - willy 

Aber nun lassen wir's gut sein - ich glaub, dass er uns verstanden hat


----------



## Gast3737 (3. Dezember 2008)

so wirds sein..ob es für Fallout einen Schnee Mod geben wird..wäre doch lustig..so geil wie das grade draussen ist..


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Dezember 2008)

He,He,Heeee

Nachdem ich das Powerrüstungsträning absolviert habe, kann ich endlich die experimentelle "Arzt Powerrüstung" anziehen.....

Und siehe da .... *DIE KANN SPRECHEN.*..

Extra Cool ist....die warnt einen vor Gegnern, die man noch nicht sieht....

Und heilt einen mit MedX.

Hat echt Coole Sprüche darauf...

Wenn es einen vor Gegnern warnt : *"Zu den Waffen Soldat...."*

Wenn es in den Kampf geht : *"Jetzt geht es ab...."*

Wenn man stark verletzt ist : *"Stell Dich nicht so an Soldat...das ist nur Schmerz"* 

Ich habe mich erst gewundert....wer quatscht mich denn da von der Seite an.....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Dezember 2008)

hallo, bin auf der suche nach dem "CHRYSLUS" Gebäude, da hausen einige Mutanten und Mega Mutanten, war schon mal da, finde es aber nicht wieder, jemande ne ahnung ?


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Dezember 2008)

Geh zu den Bethesta-Ruinen und dann Richtung Downtown D.C. (also S // SE)

Was ich nun aber nicht verstehe - wieso "hüpfst" du nicht hin??


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Dezember 2008)

@Rosstaeuscher coole Sache..da muss ich wohl zur Bruderschaft gehen, wenn ja wohin?...kennt jemand die Voraussetzungen für "Starker Rücken"?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> @Rosstaeuscher coole Sache..da muss ich wohl zur Bruderschaft gehen, wenn ja wohin?...kennt jemand die Voraussetzungen für "Starker Rücken"?



Die Rüstung findest Du in Old Onley in der Kanalisation gleich neben Vault 92....aber VORSICHT !!!!
TODESKRALLEN !!!! Und nicht wenige !!!!

Zur Zitadelle der Bruderschaft kommst Du, wenn Du den Hauptquest etwas weiter folgst.....dann kannst Du die Schulung für die Rüstung machen.

Ich habe ein paar Typen der Enklave getroffen und habe jetzt eine Tesla Rüstung und Plasma Gewehr....

Starker Rücken ist ein Special....für die Voraussetzung hälst Du den Mauszeiger beim nächsten Levelaufstieg einfach auf die Funktion und das Programm sagt die die Voraussetzung.....


Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Dezember 2008)

hab eben ne quest für Moira in Minefield erledigt, kann Moira als option ne Landmine mitbringen. Finde zwar einiges in Minefield, jedoch keine Mine zum mitnehmen die nicht BUMM macht


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Dezember 2008)

ducken und schleichmodus hilft..


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ducken und schleichmodus hilft..


 

meinst du die minen ? Die sind nicht das problem, ich finde die "eine" mine nicht, die Moira für ihr Buch braucht, ist auch nur ne option der quest, kann aber auch sein dass ich meine Fertigkeiten noch nicht genug entwickelt hab, sonst könnte ich die minen vielleicht entschärfen, komischerweise kann ich die A-Bombe in Megaton auch noch nicht entschärfen, vielleicht hab ich auch nicht die richtige Fertigkeit dafür aufgebaut 


PS : hatte die Bombe schon vor einigen Tagen entschärft und mein eigenes Haus erhalten, hab dann aber nochmal neu mit dem spiel angefangen, aber diesmal klappt's nicht


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> meinst du die minen ? Die sind nicht das problem, ich finde die "eine" mine nicht, die Moira für ihr Buch braucht, ist auch nur ne option der quest, kann aber auch sein dass ich meine Fertigkeiten noch nicht genug entwickelt hab, sonst könnte ich die minen vielleicht entschärfen, komischerweise kann ich die A-Bombe in Megaton auch noch nicht entschärfen, vielleicht hab ich auch nicht die richtige Fertigkeit dafür aufgebaut



Es ist vollkommen Egal welche Mine Du Ihr mitbringst....ich hatte vorher Minen  in einer Muni Kiste gefunden....konnte in Minefield auch keine entschärfen....die gefundene hat Sie akzeptiert ....

Zur A-Bombe.....das Spiel sagt Dir aber was Du können mußt...ich meine es war Reparieren von 45 oder so....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Es ist vollkommen Egal welche Mine Du Ihr mitbringst....ich hatte vorher Minen in einer Muni Kiste gefunden....konnte in Minefield auch keine entschärfen....die gefundene hat Sie akzeptiert ....
> 
> Zur A-Bombe.....das Spiel sagt Dir aber was Du können mußt...ich meine es war Reparieren von 45 oder so....
> 
> Mfg


 
du meinst eine Kronkorkenmine reicht aus ? das wäre kein prob.

Ich schau mir nachher noch mal an wie hoch mein "Reparieren" ist, gegebenfall's kann ich die Bombe ja immer noch später entschärfen

Das mit der mine versuch ich auch mal, danke für den tipp


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> du meinst eine Kronkorkenmine reicht aus ? das wäre kein prob.
> 
> Ich schau mir nachher noch mal an wie hoch mein "Reparieren" ist, gegebenfall's kann ich die Bombe ja immer noch später entschärfen
> 
> Das mit der mine versuch ich auch mal, danke für den tipp



Nein....keine Kronkorken Mine .... eine Splittermine wie die, die dort liegen...die findest Du auch hin und wieder in Muni Kisten....

Wenn Du die Bombe entschärft hast...bekommst Du ein Haus....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Dezember 2008)

J*etzt bloß keinen Fehler machen....nicht niesen, nicht schießen, am besten auf Zehenspitzen wieder raus schleichen.......

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Nein....keine Kronkorken Mine .... eine Splittermine wie die, die dort liegen...die findest Du auch hin und wieder in Muni Kisten....
> 
> Wenn Du die Bombe entschärft hast...bekommst Du ein Haus....
> 
> Mfg


 
bombe ist entschärft und das mit der mine hat auch geklappt

Muss jetzt einen "Beobachter" unter die Mirelurks schmuggeln, am besten ohne beobachtet zu werden, gut dass ich einen stealth boy habe....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> bombe ist entschärft und das mit der mine hat auch geklappt
> 
> Muss jetzt einen "Beobachter" unter die Mirelurks schmuggeln, am besten ohne beobachtet zu werden, gut dass ich einen stealth boy habe....



Perfekt 

So muss das Laufen...

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Dezember 2008)

*Kniet Nieder ..... Erdlinge.....
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Endlich ne Anständige Wumme 

Kann man auch reparieren lassen und hat 90 !!!! Schaden....

Leider nur 110 Muni....

Mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Dezember 2008)

das Ding liegt doch irgendwo NNW wenn ich mich richtig entsinne?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> das Ding liegt doch irgendwo NNW wenn ich mich richtig entsinne?





Was soll mich jetzt noch aufhalten.....



Das Repetiergewehr von Lincoln....
Ein Plasmagewehr ( trifft so gut wie das Repetiergewehr....nur immer diese Schleimhaufen........ist besonders Effektiv gegen Roboter)
Die Alien Wumme
Den Fatman ( habe jetzt schon 5 !!! gefunden)
Die besondere Kampfflinte
Das Chinesische Sturmgewehr
Plasma und NukeCola Granaten
Eine Tesla Rüstung
Das Ödland ist MEINS.....Ich lass mich jetzt zum KÖNIG ausrufen....

Mit 2 Treffern aus der Alien Wumme sind selbst die Todeskrallen Asche....

Wer zum Teufel sind eigentlich die Talon Söldner ???? Die Tauchen ständig auf mit einem persöhnlichen Killer Auftrag um mich aus dem Weg zu räumen..

Ich habe gerade ein ganzes Fort mit denen nieder gemacht....

Mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Dezember 2008)

ist dein Karma böse? wenn ja musst du mal wieder gut werden..am besten mal Paradise Falls räumen da steigt das Karma...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ist dein Karma böse? wenn ja musst du mal wieder gut werden..am besten mal Paradise Falls räumen da steigt das Karma...



Im Gegenteil ..... ich bin *zu gut.*...Titel: "Letzte Hoffnung der Menschheit"..

Das ist wohl das Problem....auf dem Mordauftrag steht .... das solche gute Menschen im Ödland fehl am platz sind und gekillt werden müssen.....ich bin übrigens 1000 Kronkorken wert...

Nicht das Ihr mich jetzt jagt.....

Mfg


----------



## Brzeczek (5. Dezember 2008)

Die wurden von Typen aus der Vault beauftragt !


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Dezember 2008)

Ja, die "ALIEN-WUMME" ist schon was Feines
Einziger Nachteil ist die Muni - die ist rar
Hab sie - ausser an der Crashsite - nur noch an einer Stelle gefunden


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Dezember 2008)

lol, die beiden quests von Moira : "lass dich stark verstrahlen" und "füge dir ernsthafte verletzungen zu" sind schon recht ulkig. 

Hat aber spass gemacht mich selber mich Splittergranaten zu bewerfen

Ach ja die Talon Söldner sind schön hartnäckig, sagten mir was ich mir wohl dabei denke aus Vault 1 auszubrechen bla bla....dann waren sie tot

Hat wohl auch was mit dem Aufseher aus 101 zu tun, frag mich ob das spiel nicht vielleicht einen anderen lauf genommen hätte wenn er tot wäre ?

Es gab ja die möglichkeit ihn umzulegen....


----------



## CeresPK (5. Dezember 2008)

wie du hast ihn am leben gelassen???


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> lol, die beiden quests von Moira : "lass dich stark verstrahlen" und "füge dir ernsthafte verletzungen zu" sind schon recht ulkig.
> 
> Hat aber spass gemacht mich selber mich Splittergranaten zu bewerfen
> 
> ...



Ich hab Ihn umgelegt....trotzdem kommen die Söldner....die Tochter ???

Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (6. Dezember 2008)

Moin..... ich klink mich mal mit ein. Hat einer von euch schon mal auf die Fahrzeugwracks geschossen? Kleiner Nachtrag für alle die gern in der Ini fuchteln: TweakGuides.com - Fallout 3 Tweak Guide . Wer dann noch Probs hat, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich hab Ihn umgelegt....trotzdem kommen die Söldner....die Tochter ???
> 
> Mfg


 

kann auch die Tochter sein, hatte den Aufseher beim ersten mal anspielen auch umgelegt, danach wollte sie ja nicht mehr mit mir reden.....vielleicht hat das ganze aber auch keinerlei einfluss auf die Talon Söldner, die kommen wahrscheinlich so oder so.

Mit Vault 101 ist's so wie mit ne Biker Gang, einmal dabei gibt's kein zurück mehr 

Was ist eigentlich mit den kleinen A-bomben ? Hab schon vier davon

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit den kleinen A-bomben ? Hab schon vier davon
> 
> mfg


 
Das ist die Muni für den FAT-MAN


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist die Muni für den FAT-MAN


 
ach so danke

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Dezember 2008)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Moin..... ich klink mich mal mit ein. Hat einer von euch schon mal auf die Fahrzeugwracks geschossen? Kleiner Nachtrag für alle die gern in der Ini fuchteln: TweakGuides.com - Fallout 3 Tweak Guide . Wer dann noch Probs hat, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.



Macht doch richtig Spaß 

Das rumst nicht schlecht....besonders die Busse machen einen großen Knall...

Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (6. Dezember 2008)

Wenn Du da schon Deine helle Freude dran hast, dann geh mal auf den Schrottplatz. Mit nem Raketenwerfer aus sicherer Entfernung auf die Autos schießen........ dagegen ist Silvester langweilig !!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Dezember 2008)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Wenn Du da schon Deine helle Freude dran hast, dann geh mal auf den Schrottplatz. Mit nem Raketenwerfer aus sicherer Entfernung auf die Autos schießen........ dagegen ist Silvester langweilig !!



Habe das Chinesische Sturmgewehr dafür genommen....

Mfg


----------



## Masher (7. Dezember 2008)

Mal ne Frage...das Game ist soweit GENIAL errinert sehr nach Oblivion und ist einfach nur aaaaah 
....nur hab ich grad ein Problem...mein inventar ist zu voll und die händler...also der doc heff vor megaton hat keine kronkorken mehr und in megaton selber auch niemand mehr zum handeln da...wo gibts händler etc...?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Dezember 2008)

Destructor12 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage...das Game ist soweit GENIAL errinert sehr nach Oblivion und ist einfach nur aaaaah
> ....nur hab ich grad ein Problem...mein inventar ist zu voll und die händler...also der doc heff vor megaton hat keine kronkorken mehr und in megaton selber auch niemand mehr zum handeln da...wo gibts händler etc...?



Also Händler gibt es:


Megaton
Diverse Reisenden Händler und Sammler, die man unterwegs trift...(Megaton Eingang stehen auch öfter einer...immer wieder versuchen
Underworld
River City
Meresti Güterbahnhof...die Familie...
Wenn Du die A Bombe entschärfst, bekommst Du ein Haus und kannst die Sachen dort einlagern....oder die Sprengst die Bombe und bekommst ein Zimmer in Tennpenny Tower .... gehe mal zur Bar in Megaton....mit dem Barmann kann man Handeln und dort trifft man eine zwielichtige Person....im Restaurant kann man auch handeln....Du must ja nichts kaufen....kannst ja auch nur Verkaufen....

Mfg


----------



## Masher (7. Dezember 2008)

Jo schon nur die haben keine Kronkorken mehr um mir Geld zu geben...und die Atombombe werde ich sicher sprengen...erledige nur noch die Quests in Megaton^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Dezember 2008)

Destructor12 schrieb:


> Jo schon nur die haben keine Kronkorken mehr um mir Geld zu geben...und die Atombombe werde ich sicher sprengen...erledige nur noch die Quests in Megaton^^



Komm einen Tag später wieder....dann haben die wieder Kronkorken...

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Dezember 2008)

HäH ???

Doppelpost....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe etwas sehr schönes von meiner Frau zum Nicolaus bekommen....

Ich habe meinen Schatz wirklich ganz doll lieb....

Unheimlich....sie kennt mich wirklich ganz genau....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Das Lösungsbuch
*​
*Es hat 496 !!! Seiten....*

Von der Charakterentwicklung bis zum letzten Winkel des Ödlandes....es steht wirklich alles drinn und ist alles erklärt....

Sämtliche Zufalsbegegnungen, Nebenschauplätze....Aktion und Reaktion....Tipps und Tricks....

Und die Karten dazu ..... also wenn man wirklich nicht mehr weiter weis GENIAL.....


Ich werde jetzt wohl nochmal Neu anfangen...ich müste Theoretisch jetzt auf Stufe 25 sein....aber die Herausforderung fehlt....ich habe das Spiel oben drein "Aus versehen" zu Ende gespielt und bin mit einem älteren Spielstand wieder ein gestiegen.....

Mal schauen....dieses mal Sprenge ich die Bombe....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Dezember 2008)

was? Die zahlen nur schäbige 1000 Kronkorken für mein goldenes Haupt? 

Die verdiene ich ja an einem tag


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Die verdiene ich ja an einem tag


 Hör auf den halben Tag zu verschlafen und mach 2000


----------



## Masher (7. Dezember 2008)

Eine Frage...kann man diese angeheurten Söldner mit dem Kopfgeld durch schlechteres Karma loswerden...?
...und @Rosstaeuscher---die Explosion ist geiL vor allem dann der Rest von Megaton...und eine gute Freundin hat als Ghul überlebt...


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Hör auf den halben Tag zu verschlafen und mach 2000


 
schlaf lieber die nacht durch, und bin dann fit für den tag, nur gut dass ich mein Haus in Megaton hab


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Dezember 2008)

Bild1: Unendliche Weiten im Planetarium. Rechts ein Brotherhoodler? Komisch.
Bild2: Das Monument. Da hat man bestimmt ne nette Aussicht
Bild 3: Ja, die aussicht aufs Capitol ist nicht übel!


----------



## Masher (7. Dezember 2008)

Hab ein Problem...hab das Ameisenpheromon von der vernichteten Königin damals verkauft und jz brauchts diese Angela für ihren Diego auf River City...und der Händler hat nur sein Standard Angebot...ohne dem Pheromom welches ich ihm verkauft habe...gibts noch i-wo das Pheromon...?


----------



## Adrenalize (7. Dezember 2008)

laut Marriage - Fallout Wiki - The Vault bei der Händlerin in Rivet city. soviel scheint das Quest aber nicht zu bringen und die Hochzeit ist teils verbuggt. Falls du keines bekommst, probier doch den Priester anzulügen damit er den diego aus der Kirche wirft. Dann heiraten sie auch laut wiki.


----------



## Brzeczek (8. Dezember 2008)

Habt ihr auch schon die Atom Bomben von dem Satelliten gestartet ?


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Dezember 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch schon die Atom Bomben von dem Satelliten gestartet ?


 
Ja bin ich denn wahnsinnig??
Das würde doch mein KARMA versauen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja bin ich denn wahnsinnig??
> Das würde doch mein KARMA versauen


 
Ach....Du hast Karma ???...

....duck und weg....

"Ist der Ruf erst ruiniert, so lebt man gänzlich unginiert..."
Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Dezember 2008)

ich setz zur abwechslung mal einige screens rein  

suche nach zuckerbomben für den Ghul bei der "finde die familie" Quest, vorher hab ich die dinger alle gegessen, hab keine mehr    

://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=50104&stc=1&d=1228837038


----------



## Brzeczek (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe dehn schon genug zucker gegeben  Es waren Viele Pakete 

Das Game ist sehr Komplex, ich war bei einem Sprechenden Baum gerade 
und und und so viele Geschichten und aufgaben für mich ist das einer der Besten games in mein Leben  neben Half Life


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Dezember 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ich habe dehn schon genug zucker gegeben  Es waren Viele Pakete


 
Hab dem Ghul jetzt die 2 zuckerbomben gegeben, die beim Lebensmittelhändler um die ecke zu finden waren, der hat aber nicht genug damit und will immer noch welche, die "suche die familie" quest hab ich aber schon beendet, ich geb dem Ghul einfach später im spiel noch welche.....


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Dezember 2008)

wie siehts mit euren wackelpuppen aus, habt ihr schon einige gefunden ? 


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=50321&stc=1&d=1228921798

In Simms Haus gibts auch eine, jedoch gibts jedes mal einen freeze wenn ich drin bin


----------



## Gast3737 (10. Dezember 2008)

ich habe die aus der unteren in der Mitte


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Dezember 2008)

Im ersten Durchgang hatte ich so zwölf Stück....

Ich habe vorgestern neu angefangen und habe derzeit 2...

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Dezember 2008)

Hab (fast) alle - Bild folgt dann noch - bin noch nicht am F3-Rechner zuhause


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ich habe die aus der unteren in der Mitte


 

hab durch zufall ne liste der erhältlichen wackelpuppen im i-net gefunden, 2 davon waren in Gebäuden wo ich schon mal war und hatte sie beim ersten mal nicht gesehen, falls du interessiert bist :


Fallout 3 - Tipps, Komplettlösung Tipps & Lösung - Seite 38 // PC /// Eurogamer.de


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe das Lösungsbuch zu Hause....

Das ist in solchen Fällen ganz praktisch...

Schaue ich aber nur rein, wenn ich wirklich nicht weiter weis....ist erst ein mal passiert....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich habe das Lösungsbuch zu Hause....
> 
> Das ist in solchen Fällen ganz praktisch...
> 
> ...


 
was kostet das ding ? 


in megaton gibts für mich keine nebenquest mehr, hab aber auch noch keinen bock auf die hauptquest....


*EDIT : einmal FATMAN bitte.....und weg isser der Behemoth*
was nur etwas nervt ist dass ich atm keine nebenquest mehr ausser der "zuckerbomben-quest" finde, bin auf level 11 und muss die hauptquest ein wenig vorantreiben

extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=50392&stc=1&d=1228938052


----------



## Brzeczek (10. Dezember 2008)

@Bumblebee


Ich weis wo du die Wackel Pupe mit dem Großen Mini Gun findest  

Das müsste laut karte die 5, 86, 87 oder 2 sry ich weis es nicht mehr so genau. Es war vor ein Großem Gebeude in so ein Haus im Keller da leigt eine Leiche und im offenem Safe ist die Puppe.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> was kostet das ding ?
> 
> 
> in megaton gibts für mich keine nebenquest mehr, hab aber auch noch keinen bock auf die hauptquest....
> ...


 
Das Buch kostet 29.95 Euro .... Bilder und so habe ich ein paar Post`s vorher schon gezeigt....

Wenn Du in Megaton fertig bist (die Familie auch schon gefunden ???)....in River City gibt es doch noch Massig neben Aufträge....sonst mal rum latschen.....warst Du schon in Big Town ???.....in Grayditch ???? ( gleich hinter dem SuperDuper Markt rechts....überall Nebenaufträge...

z.B. River City

den Cyborg finden
die Unabhängigkeitserklärung besorgen
Du bekommst auch hinweis auf eine Siedlung mit entflohenen Sklaven....die haben auch Aufträge
Rede mal mit den Fahrenden Händlern....die geben Dir den Ort wo sich die Karawanen treffen....auch neben Aufträge

Oder den Hauptpfad zum Radiosender folgen....erst mal must Du den Weg finden und findest dabei Massig neue Orte und der DJ gibt Dir bevor er Infos rausrückt erst mal Neben Aufträge....eine Hand wäschst die andere...

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das Buch kostet 29.95 Euro .... Bilder und so habe ich ein paar Post`s vorher schon gezeigt....
> 
> Wenn Du in Megaton fertig bist (die Familie auch schon gefunden ???)....in River City gibt es doch noch Massig neben Aufträge....sonst mal rum latschen.....warst Du schon in Big Town ???.....in Grayditch ???? ( gleich hinter dem SuperDuper Markt rechts....überall Nebenaufträge...
> 
> ...


 
yo das mit dem DJ hab ich schon gecheckt dass der mir zuerst nebenquests gibt, die mit der hauptquest zusammenhängen, die anderen tipps von dir werd ich dann mal beherzigen, dank dir 

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> @Bumblebee
> Ich weiss wo du die Wackel Puppe mit dem Großen Mini Gun findest


 
Danke für die Info - auch wenn ich die Puppe schon eingesammelt hatte
Ein Anderer ist ev. froh für die Hilfe
btw. - der Vollständigkeit halber
Der Ort heisst Fort Constantine; *neben* dem "Hauptgebäude" ist das Haus mit den Offiziersquartieren
Vorsicht - weil das Fort ein wichtiger Aussenposten der Armee war/ist (inklusive Interkontinental-Raketen) - ist es stark mit "mechanischem Leben" bevölkert


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Der Ort heisst Fort Constantine; *neben* dem "Hauptgebäude" ist das Haus mit den Offiziersquartieren
> Vorsicht - weil das Fort ein wichtiger Aussenposten der Armee war/ist (inklusive Interkontinental-Raketen) - ist es stark mit "mechanischem Leben" bevölkert


 
man dankt


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Danke für die Info - auch wenn ich die Puppe schon eingesammelt hatte
> Ein Anderer ist ev. froh für die Hilfe
> btw. - der Vollständigkeit halber
> Der Ort heisst Fort Constantine; *neben* dem "Hauptgebäude" ist das Haus mit den Offiziersquartieren
> Vorsicht - weil das Fort ein wichtiger Aussenposten der Armee war/ist (inklusive Interkontinental-Raketen) - ist es stark mit "mechanischem Leben" bevölkert


 
Wie hängt das eigentlich mit der Tür zusammen für die man einen Schlüssel braucht oder mehrere ???? Im Keller der Offiziersquatiere.... Gibt es da einen Quest für ???? 

Weil der Schlüsse ist dort ja nicht vorhanden....ich habe einen Spezialschlüsse von Dave ??? bekommen...der mit den halbnackten Frauen....er hat mich beim klauen erwischt und wollte mich umlegen...aber so eine 44er aus nächster Nähe....

Ich könnte zwar auch ins Lösungsbuch schauen...aber das ist nur für den Notfall fals ich gar nicht mehr weiter weiss...

Mfg


----------



## Adrenalize (11. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Weil der Schlüsse ist dort ja nicht vorhanden....ich habe einen Spezialschlüsse von Dave ??? bekommen...der mit den halbnackten Frauen....er hat mich beim klauen erwischt und wollte mich umlegen...aber so eine 44er aus nächster Nähe....


Klingt nach dem "Shoot 'em in the head" Quest das du bei dem Anzug-Ghoul in Underworld bekommst. Der will, dass du Dave, Mr Tenpenny und noch jemanden killst und ihm diese Schlüssel bringst. Am Anfang behauptet er, die Typen seien Ghoul-Hasser und würden Ghouls wie Zombies abknallen (Kopfschuss), weshalb du sie ebenso behandeln sollst. Nach etwas Rumgefrage und erneutem Ansprechen gibt er aber zu, dass er die Schlüssel will und nur Tenpenny ein Ghoulhasser ist.
Man kann dann afaik die schlüssel abgeben oder selbst behalten, ich habe das quest aber bisher nicht gemacht.

Bei Dave kann man anscheinend eine seine Haremsdamen überreden, nach Rivet City zu gehen, dann muss man sie eskortieren oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Klingt nach dem "Shoot 'em in the head" Quest das du bei dem Anzug-Ghoul in Underworld bekommst. Der will, dass du Dave, Mr Tenpenny und noch jemanden killst und ihm diese Schlüssel bringst. Am Anfang behauptet er, die Typen seien Ghoul-Hasser und würden Ghouls wie Zombies abknallen (Kopfschuss), weshalb du sie ebenso behandeln sollst. Nach etwas Rumgefrage und erneutem Ansprechen gibt er aber zu, dass er die Schlüssel will und nur Tenpenny ein Ghoulhasser ist.
> Man kann dann afaik die schlüssel abgeben oder selbst behalten, ich habe das quest aber bisher nicht gemacht.
> 
> Bei Dave kann man anscheinend eine seine Haremsdamen überreden, nach Rivet City zu gehen, dann muss man sie eskortieren oder so ähnlich...


 
Stimmt Du hast Recht....beim ersten Durchspielen hatte ich diesen Dialog....und habe den nicht weiter verfolgt....dem kann man ja auch einen Ghul abkaufen....

Sobald ich dort bin, werde ich mal schauen wohin die Reise dann geht, wenn man die Schlüssel besorgt...ob dann eine Verbindung zum Fort hergestellt wird....

Noch was kurioses...ich habe ein Tonband gefunden wo so ein Bengel sagt, das er nicht mit seiner Familie nicht in einen Schrank leben möchte und sein Code wäre 6 und liefe jetzt in einen Atompilz....Nachricht 5/5 war das markiert ??? Hört sich nach einem Startcode für irgend was an .....

Auf jeden Fall habe ich alle Aufträge die direkt mit Megaton zusammen hängen erledigt....wird Zeit für ne eigene Wohnung....habe ja mit Burk geredet.......voher sollte ich noch mal in Burks Haus einbrechen....

Wie beklaut man eigentlich jemanden ??? Muss man da einen gewissen Diebstahl Skill haben ??? Ich kann mit den Leuten immer nur reden....

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Klingt nach dem "Shoot 'em in the head" Quest ...


 
*Absolut* korrekt



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Bei Dave kann man anscheinend eine seine Haremsdamen überreden, nach Rivet City zu gehen, dann muss man sie eskortieren oder so ähnlich...


 
Schon wieder *richtig*
btw. wenn du sie nach RIVET-City bringen sollst kannst du "kartenbeamen"
sie "beamt" mit

Und wenn wir schon grad dabei sind:
Wer alle 3 Schlüssel hat kommt da rein (Fort) und kann sich die *T-51b Power Armor *abgreifen
Wer dann auch noch Tara's Körper (mit dem 4. Schlüssel findet) der kann dann auch ins Bomben-Depot rüber


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Absolut* korrekt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Danke....

Ins Bombendepot kommt man aber so auch rein....habe schon mal einen Screen davon gepostet.....ABER jetzt weiss ich wenigsten wohin die Tür IM Depot führt, für die man einen Schlüssel braucht....

Ich brauch die Schlüssel .... Die Dame bei Dave ist ja wirklich Nett....

Schade, das man Sie nur bis River City begleiten darf........Komisch ist schon, das sie sich für die Reise nicht mal umzieht....aber wir haben mit Sicherheit auch nichts dagegen oder ???

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> z.B. River City
> 
> *die Unabhängigkeitserklärung besorgen*
> Mfg


 

bist du sicher dass ich diese quest auch in Rivet City finde ? 

Die mit dem entflohenen Androiden hatte ich schon gemacht


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> bist du sicher dass ich diese quest auch in Rivet City finde ?


 
Jupp - der Quest wird dir von Abraham Washington "aufs Auge gedrückt"


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jupp - der Quest wird dir von Abraham Washington "aufs Auge gedrückt"


 
danke, dann muss ich da noch mal hinhüpfen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> bist du sicher dass ich diese quest auch in Rivet City finde ?
> 
> Die mit dem entflohenen Androiden hatte ich schon gemacht


 
Du must in dieses Geschichtsmuseum in River City gehen und mit dem Leiter Sprechen....


Es gibt dort folgende Orte in River City

Die Brücke....dort ist die Wachmanschaft und die Leiterin der Sicherheit
Das Hotel
Das Labor mit Dr. Linn und diesem Zimmer
Die Kirche
Der Marktplatz
Ganz unter im Treppenhaus so eine dubiose Bar
Das Museum....irgendwas mi C....Abraham Washigton heißt der Typ glaub ich....
Mfg

 EDIT
Bumblebee war schneller ......


----------



## msix38 (11. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> *Fallout 3*​
> 
> 
> *Die Fakten zu Fallout 3(lt. Fallout Homepage)*
> ...



Krass hab damit noch nicht mal angefangen wird mal zeit.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2008)

msix38 schrieb:


> Krass hab damit noch nicht mal angefangen wird mal zeit.


 
lasse den worten taten folgen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich frage mich was S2 ist.....

Bei S1 ist das Alienraumschiff ..... wer es nicht wissen will...finger weg von der Lücke.....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Du must in dieses Geschichtsmuseum in River City gehen und mit dem Leiter Sprechen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
muss mich einfach mal mehr dort umsehen, seit der quest mit dem androiden war ich nicht mehr oft da , hatte woanders einiges an muni zu verschiessen


----------



## Gast3737 (11. Dezember 2008)

msix38 schrieb:


> Krass hab damit noch nicht mal angefangen wird mal zeit.



auch wenn mein 1. Post gut aussieht ..ediere diesen bitte kleiner es sprengt den Forum Rahmen


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich frage mich was S2 ist.....





Spoiler



Rockopolis. Man läuft durch einen Stein durch in eine Höhle rein mit etwas Inneneinrichtung und Items. eine der Figuren ist auch dort. aber das Ufo ist besser.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hier steht nix - ÄTSCH


 
Jetz verrat doch ned Alles - Meeeeensch
Du nimmst den "Kleinen" noch jede Entdeckerlust 

Ich bin schon mindestens 2 - 3 Mal kreuz und quer durch die Gegend "gehoppelt" und habe dabei Typen getroffen das glaubt man nicht (und kann man auch nirgends nachlesen)
Einer der grossen "Benefits" von F3 sind die "zufälligen Begegnungen" - die machen es immer wieder spannend auch Gebiete zu besuchen die man schon "abgegrast" hat


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jetz verrat doch ned Alles - Meeeeensch
> Du nimmst den "Kleinen" noch jede Entdeckerlust
> 
> Ich bin schon mindestens 2 - 3 Mal kreuz und quer durch die Gegend "gehoppelt" und habe dabei Typen getroffen das glaubt man nicht (und kann man auch nirgends nachlesen)
> Einer der grossen "Benefits" von F3 sind die "zufälligen Begegnungen" - die machen es immer wieder spannend auch Gebiete zu besuchen die man schon "abgegrast" hat


 
He,he....

Cool ist der Typ mit dem Sprenstoffgürtel....

Oder die High Noon Scenerie 2 gegen 2....

Was ich gut an dem Spiel finde ist, das der Krieg nicht verherrlicht wird sondern einem öfter der Wahnsinn unter die Augen gehalten wird....

z.B. der Bericht einer Krankenschwester in der Polizeistation Germantown...oder der Bericht von einer Ghoul Dame in Underworld die den Krieg noch miterlebt hat....

Wo ich Persöhnlich plötzlich daran zu knabbern hatte, sind diese Stilleben in einigen Häusern.....ein Kinderzimmer mit Spielzeug und ein Kinderskelett mit Teddy liegt auf dem Bett....und neben an die Eltern in Kuschel Position...das hat mich irgendwie etwas fertig gemacht... in einem der Vaults befindet sich auf diese Weise eine ganze Familie hinter einer verschlossenen Tür....gemeinsam gestorben, während vor der Tür der Wahnsinn tobt...

Liegt mit Sicherheit daran, das ich selber Vater von einem 5 jährigen bin....und man überträgt das unbewußt....

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> ... sondern einem öfter der Wahnsinn unter die Augen gehalten wird....
> 
> .....ein Kinderzimmer mit Spielzeug und ein Kinderskelett mit Teddy liegt auf dem Bett....und neben an die Eltern in Kuschel Position...
> Liegt mit Sicherheit daran, das ich selber Vater von einem 5 jährigen bin....und man überträgt das unbewußt....
> Mfg


 
Da hast du recht; insofern ist F3 schon fast ein Lehrstück und Mahnmal gegen den Krieg
Väter (und Mütter) sind da natürlich "empfindlicher" als Jugendliche

Die wollen es einfach "krachen lassen" - was ja auch nicht falsch ist


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. Dezember 2008)

hallo zusammen, ich bring mal ein wenig farbe rein : 


extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=50643&stc=1&d=1229092630


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Da hast du recht; insofern ist F3 schon fast ein Lehrstück und Mahnmal gegen den Krieg
> Väter (und Mütter) sind da natürlich "empfindlicher" als Jugendliche
> 
> Die wollen es einfach "krachen lassen" - was ja auch nicht falsch ist


 
Da haßt Du recht....es "krachen lassen" macht in dem Spiel auch unheimlich Spaß.........vor allen Dingen VATS....mußt mal mit Lincolns Gewehr im Vats Modus schießen....da kannst Du die Flugbahn der Kugel verfolgen....GEIL...

Und im nächsten moment betritts Du ein Zimmer und findest meine schon erwähnte Familie so vor.....da wird man auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück geholt...

Wie sagten Sie schon im Intro "Krieg ist Krieg....Krieg ist immer gleich..."

Die Umsetzung der Thematik ist wirklich Hammer....obwohl ich vermisse ein bischen den Schwarzen Humor aus Teil 2....

Mfg


----------



## Brzeczek (12. Dezember 2008)

Eins muss ich loswerden, neben Half Life hat sich Fallout 3 ein platz in mein Herz gesichert   Das Game ist so gut, so viele Geschichten so kreativ, ich bereue es das ich nicht die collections Editon gekauft habe.....


Wenn das die Programmiere und Künstler lesen können, vielen Dank für das Game  selten durfte ich so ein gutes Spiel kaufen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Dezember 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Eins muss ich loswerden, neben Half Life hat sich Fallout 3 ein platz in mein Herz gesichert   Das Game ist so gut, so viele Geschichten so kreativ, ich bereue es das ich nicht die collections Editon gekauft habe.....
> 
> 
> Wenn das die Programmiere und Künstler lesen können, vielen Dank für das Game  selten durfte ich so ein gutes Spiel kaufen



Dem schließe ich mich an...

Mfg


----------



## Brzeczek (12. Dezember 2008)

Was ich noch hinzufügen durfte ist das Bioshock, knapp an mein persönlichen spiel des Lebens vorbei gerauscht  ist, aber wirklich ******* knapp


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Dezember 2008)

Noch mal ein paar Screens von mir....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Brzeczek (13. Dezember 2008)

Du Schwein hast Megaton in die Luft gejagt  


Ich habe auf jeden fall vor das Game ein 2 mal durch zu zocken, aber dann bin ich das Böse in Person 
Es sollte doch glaube ich 4 enden geben oder nicht ?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Dezember 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Du Schwein hast Megaton in die Luft gejagt
> 
> 
> Ich habe auf jeden fall vor das Game ein 2 mal durch zu zocken, aber dann bin ich das Böse in Person
> Es sollte doch glaube ich 4 enden geben oder nicht ?



Ich habe es schon einmal durch und war die "Letzte Hoffnung der Menschheit"

Will jetzt mal ein bischen Böse sein....

Ja es gibt 4 Enden...

Immerhin bin ich jetzt neutral und habe dadurch meinen eigenen Kampfroboter...der fegt ganz schön was weg....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Dezember 2008)

ich liebe meinen Fatman 

@Rosstaeuscher : geile screens haste gemacht , wenn ich ein zweites mal durchspielen sollte, spreng ich Megaton auch in die Luft 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=50831&stc=1&d=1229174052


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ich liebe meinen Fatman
> 
> @Rosstaeuscher : geile screens haste gemacht , wenn ich ein zweites mal durchspielen sollte, spreng ich Megaton auch in die Luft
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=50831&stc=1&d=1229174052




Das dritte Bild ist echt geil.....man sieht das Entsetzen auch im Gesicht....

Ja, ein Fatman gehört in jedem gut sortierten Haushalt....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ja, ein Fatman gehört in jedem gut sortierten Haushalt....
> 
> Mfg


 
lol


----------



## Masher (13. Dezember 2008)

AAAAAH das Game ist das allergeilste was es gibt...jeden tag zocken zocken zocken und DANKE das kein verdammtes Ende kommt...einfach komplex geiL...vor allem tranquility lane...einfach GENIAL, sodass ich manchmal echt Gänsehaut bekomme...hab aber ein schlechtes Gewissen wegen Megaton...=/^^
Frage: Hängen die 4 Enden mit dem "Karmastatus" zusammen, sprich neutral, sehr gut, sehr böse und nochwas dazwischen...?

mfg+


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Dezember 2008)

Destructor12 schrieb:


> AAAAAH das Game ist das allergeilste was es gibt...jeden tag zocken zocken zocken und DANKE das kein verdammtes Ende kommt...


 
ich wünsche mir das spiel hätte gar kein ende


----------



## ThoR65 (13. Dezember 2008)

Destructor12 schrieb:


> AAAAAH das Game ist das allergeilste was es gibt...jeden tag zocken zocken zocken und DANKE das kein verdammtes Ende kommt...einfach komplex geiL...vor allem tranquility lane...einfach GENIAL, sodass ich manchmal echt Gänsehaut bekomme...hab aber ein schlechtes Gewissen wegen Megaton...=/^^
> Frage: Hängen die 4 Enden mit dem "Karmastatus" zusammen, sprich neutral, sehr gut, sehr böse und nochwas dazwischen...?
> 
> mfg+


 
Zu Deiner Frage bzgl des Endes: kommt darauf an, was Du mit der Aufbereitungsanlage machst. Virus oder nicht Virus.... das ist hier die Frage.


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Dezember 2008)

puh, im Nationalarchiv gehts ja schön heftig zur sache, mal ne frage : Sidney helfen die unabhängigkeits-erklärung zu finden oder auf eigene faust losziehen ??


MFG


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab sie mitgenommen - ist mir aber leider mittendrinn "über'n Jordan" gegangen weil - ja

da ist *böse* was los


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich hab sie mitgenommen - ist mir aber leider mittendrinn "über'n Jordan" gegangen weil - ja
> 
> da ist *böse* was los


 
hab sie jetzt auch mitgenommen, sie hat überlebt und ist mir keinen cm mehr von der pelle gerückt, wegen ihrer belohnung.

Aber stimmt, da ist sehr BÖSE was los gewesen, die heftigsten gefechte bisher


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> hab sie jetzt auch mitgenommen, sie hat überlebt und ist mir keinen cm mehr von der pelle gerückt, wegen ihrer belohnung.


 
Na ja.. *so* hübsch ist sie nun auch wieder nicht 



e-freak1 schrieb:


> Aber stimmt, da ist sehr BÖSE was los gewesen, die heftigsten gefechte bisher


 
Und heftig vermint - wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere..


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na ja.. *so* hübsch ist sie nun auch wieder nicht
> 
> 
> 
> Und heftig vermint - wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere..


 
nur die belohnung war mehr als dürftig, ne anleitung um ne waffe zu bauen und ein paar kronkorken , dafür ganz schön den Gatling-Laser, das MG und das chinesische Sturmgewehr geleert


----------



## Maik (15. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> nur die belohnung war mehr als dürftig, ne anleitung um ne waffe zu bauen und ein paar kronkorken , dafür ganz schön den Gatling-Laser, das MG und das chinesische Sturmgewehr geleert


 
Was für ein Waffenbau plan bekommt man denn als Belohnung.


----------



## Brzeczek (15. Dezember 2008)

Was ich mir noch wünschen würde wäre ein kleiner Mod der die Drogen wieder so ins Game bringt wie es eigentlich ursprünglich geplant war, das wäre Geil


----------



## Uziflator (15. Dezember 2008)

Maik schrieb:


> Was für ein Waffenbau plan bekommt man denn als Belohnung.


Für das Gleisgewehr.Hab nur noch nich alle Teile zusammen.


Weiß jemand bei welcher Quest man wieder in Vault101 muss?


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Dezember 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Für das Gleisgewehr.Hab nur noch nich alle Teile zusammen.


 
ist es nicht eine dampfanzeige und ein kochtopf + gleisnägel ?, die dinger die man lieber liegen lässt


----------



## Uziflator (15. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ist es nicht eine dampfanzeige und ein kochtopf + gleisnägel ?, die dinger die man lieber liegen lässt


Jepp nur den Kochtopf find ich nich.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ist es nicht eine dampfanzeige und ein kochtopf + gleisnägel ?, die dinger die man lieber liegen lässt


 

Ne die Gleisnägel sind die Muni....Dampfanzeige, Druckkochtopf, Superkleber, Krücke glaub ich....

Aber das Gleisgewehr geht heftig ab, ist sehr Präzise....Köpft jeden Ghoul, auch die gepanzerten schon beim ersten Schuss....und pfeift wie ne Dampflok bei jedem Schuss....

Cool ist, man kann damit einen Gegner Festnageln....ich poste mal Screens davon heute abend....

Der Todeskrallenhandschuh ist auch cool .... durchlägt jede Rüstung ohne Abzug...


Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Dezember 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Jepp nur den Kochtopf find ich nich.


 
die kochtöpfe hab ich immer liegen lassen, um die jetzt wieder zu finden....


*@Rosstaeuscher* : wenn die waffe so abgeht wie du sagst dann muss ich sie auf jeden fall haben


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> die kochtöpfe hab ich immer liegen lassen, um die jetzt wieder zu finden....
> 
> 
> *@Rosstaeuscher* : wenn die waffe so abgeht wie du sagst dann muss ich sie auf jeden fall haben


 
Das ging mir genau so....hunderte Druckkochtöpfe gefunden und liegen gelassen....und wo man einen braucht, keiner weit und breit....aber lag nicht bei Meresti Güterbahnhof in einem der Eingänge einer im Regal ????

Das Gleisgewehr hat sich auf jeden Fall gegen Ghouls bewährt...habe vorher die Kampfflinte dafür genommen....nachteil...damit die Kampfflinte ne vernünftige Wirkung hatte musten die Ghouls schon nah ran kommen und geringe Schussfolge....das Gleisgewehr triff mit ordentlich Schaden schon aus der Entfehrnung....meist 3x Vats = 3 tote Ghouls...

Der Todeskrallenhandschuh hat den Nachteil, das anders wie beim Hammer oder beim Schwert, das man den gegner nicht auf Abstand halten kann....aber lt. Lösungsbuch sind die Todeskrallen deshalb so gefährlich, weil ihre Krallen so scharf sind, das diese jede Rüstung sofort durchdringen.....ergo es gibt keinen Treffer Abzug für die Rüstung....das gleiche gilt für den Handschuh...

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Dezember 2008)

Nun, mit Mini-Gun, Gatling-Laser und Lincolns Gewehr bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden - danach steht auch nix mehr ...


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Dezember 2008)

ob der Behemoth wohl sauer ist ?  

extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=51248&stc=1&d=1229357321


----------



## Uziflator (15. Dezember 2008)

Wo habt ihr den das Lincolns Gewehr her?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Dezember 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr den das Lincolns Gewehr her?


 
Aus dem Geschichtsmuseum .... oberste Etage liegt in einer Vitrine...kann man aber schnell übersehen....da liegen auch noch Lincolns Tagebuch Münzsammlung Figur etc. ..... kann man entweder den entflohenen Sklaven für viel Kronkorken verkaufen oder dem Leiter des Geschichtsmuseum in River City....

Das Gewehr aber behalten....Präzise und Super Schaden....kann mit Jagtgewehr repariert werden....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ob der Behemoth wohl sauer ist ?
> 
> extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=51248&stc=1&d=1229357321


 
Nicht wirklich....

Haste den bei den Raiders Freigelassen???....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich....
> 
> Haste den bei den Raiders Freigelassen???....
> 
> Mfg




yo in Evergreen Mill's, war in so nem käfig unter strom


*EDIT :* hier noch einige explosive screens :

extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=51343&stc=1&d=1229371640


alle bisherige Fallout3 screens findet ihr übrigens hier, falls interesse besteht :

PC Games Hardware Extreme - e-freak1s Alben: FALLOUT 3 Screenshot's


MFG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> yo in Evergreen Mill's, war in so nem käfig unter strom
> 
> 
> *EDIT :* hier noch einige explosive screens :
> ...



Schöne Bilder.....

Dazu fällt mir nur ein "Ich liebe den Geruch von Napalm am frühen Morgen...."

Hier mal ein paar Gleisgewehr Opfer....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Dezember 2008)

Habe da noch was ganz schickes gefunden....mit einem schönen Keller....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Habe da noch was ganz schickes gefunden....mit einem schönen Keller....
> Mfg


 
Jupp, da herrscht Weihnachten - bloss, man hebt sich einen Ast von all dem "Zeugs"


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder.....
> 
> Dazu fällt mir nur ein "Ich liebe den Geruch von Napalm am frühen Morgen...."
> 
> ...



das ding reisst den ghuls also die köpfe runter ? Muss ich auch haben


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jupp, da herrscht Weihnachten - bloss, man hebt sich einen Ast von all dem "Zeugs"


 
Na, dafür reise ich doch gerne mehrmals an.....

Außerdem ist der Zustand der Waffen so lala....da ich Reparieren von 90 habe heißt eis aus Drei mach Eins....aus drei schlechten ein gutes...da schleppt man nicht so viel...

Alles Überflüssige wird in Tennpennys erst mal in die Schränke gestopft....


Baut Euch mal den *Rock-it Werfer*....selten so viel Spaß gehabt....

Ich hau meinen Gegner buchstäblich den "Müll" um die Ohren...

Da bekommt der Satz "* Vom geschriebenen Wort (Buch) erschlagen worden"* eine ganz andere Bedeutung 
.....die Raiders schauen schon ganz schön dämlich aus der Wäsche wenn man Ihnen leer Nuke Cola Flaschen um die Ohren haut......
....werde mal alles ausprobieren....Bücher, Schrott, Schraubenschlüssel, abgetrennte Gliedmaßen aus Blutbeuteln.....

Die Muni dafür trägt mann allerdings als Gewicht mit sich rum....wobei man nur 20-30 Schuss braucht....man kann die Muni ja jederzeit wieder einsammeln.... Im Vats Modus eine Cola Flasche fliegen sehen hat was....

Mfg


----------



## Maik (16. Dezember 2008)

Hehe ja der *Rock-it Werfer *ist echt geil.Meine lieblings Muni zur Zeit sind Billjardkugeln mit der Acht genau auf die Zwölf .


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Dezember 2008)

Maik schrieb:


> Hehe ja der *Rock-it Werfer *ist echt geil.Meine lieblings Muni zur Zeit sind Billjardkugeln mit der Acht genau auf die Zwölf .


----------



## ThoR65 (16. Dezember 2008)

Mahlzeit... ich hab da mal ne Frage: War schon jemand von euch in der Oase?
Wenn ja, was soll man da machen?
Nachdem der Baumopa mich vom Nektar hat trinken lassen, fand ich mich kurze Zeit später in einem Hain wieder. Dort gibt es eine Tür für die man einen Schlüssel braucht, oder man taucht in eine Höhle, in der es aber auch nicht weitergeht. 
Was tun??


----------



## hyperionical (16. Dezember 2008)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit... ich hab da mal ne Frage: War schon jemand von euch in der Oase?
> Wenn ja, was soll man da machen?
> Nachdem der Baumopa mich vom Nektar hat trinken lassen, fand ich mich kurze Zeit später in einem Hain wieder. Dort gibt es eine Tür für die man einen Schlüssel braucht, oder man taucht in eine Höhle, in der es aber auch nicht weitergeht.
> Was tun??



Mit dem Baum reden und dann zurück zum Pavillion, dann nach links und bis zu einem Tor, wo man mehrere Möglichkeiten zur Lösung des Problems erhält, bzw. den Schlüssel für die Höhlen direkt dahinter.Nimm genug Muni mit!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab Harold.. erm  Herbert... erm Bob auch lange suchen müssen 

Dabei hab ich mich gefreut ihn wiederzutreffen; auch wenn er sich seit Fallout bzw. Fallout2 schon sehr verändert hat


----------



## Masher (16. Dezember 2008)

NEEEEEIN aus die maus story ist aus...-.-
...aber dank mod gehen die nebenmissonen etc. weiter


----------



## Uziflator (16. Dezember 2008)

Destructor12 schrieb:


> NEEEEEIN aus die maus story ist aus...-.-
> ...aber dank mod gehen die nebenmissonen etc. weiter


Und welchen Mod?
Bin schon ganz kribelig!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Dezember 2008)

Du findest alle MOD's hier Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community


----------



## riedochs (17. Dezember 2008)

Wo kann ich in Megaton Munition kaufen?


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Wo kann ich in Megaton Munition kaufen?



bei Moira im Craterside Lager

MFG


----------



## riedochs (17. Dezember 2008)

Das ist die Tante für die ich mich verstrahlen lassen soll?


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das ist die Tante für die ich mich verstrahlen lassen soll?




genau die, für Sie musst du dir auch noch schwere verletzungen zufügen, gehört auch zu der beknackten Quest für das Ödland-Überlebensbuch


MFG


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Das ist die Tante für die ich mich verstrahlen lassen soll?


Jepp, sie heilt dich danach aber komplett. 
Bei Moira immer schauen, dass man die optionalen Bonus-Aufgaben erfüllt, denn am Ende gibt sie einem den fertigen Guide, und je mehr man für sie getan hat desto mehr Bonus bekommt man da dann.

Was die Verstrahlung angeht: In Megaton aus ner Toilette drinken, bis man die gewünscht schwere Verstrahlung hat, dann gleich wieder runter zu ihr, dauert keine 3 Minuten.
Aber nicht an eventuellen Würsten der Vorbenutzer naschen...


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

hab da ne quest am laufen namens "Formicula" oder so ähnlich , ich soll in Grayditch das nest der Ameisen hochgehen lassen, finde  es aber nicht, jemand ne ahnung?

MFG


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Dezember 2008)

du musst in die Ubahnstation rein in Grayditch und dort etwas rumsuchen, da gehts dann zu einem Labor mit dem Professor drin, der die Ameisen getunt hat. Alles da unten in den Ubahntunneln.


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> du musst in die Ubahnstation rein in Grayditch und dort etwas rumsuchen, da gehts dann zu einem Labor mit dem Professor drin, der die Ameisen getunt hat. Alles da unten in den Ubahntunneln.




danke für den tipp, ich schau dort mal nach 


MFG


----------



## riedochs (17. Dezember 2008)

Danke euch. Ist mein erstes Rollenspiel (Von Diablo 1 und 2 mal abgesehen). Ich muss mich da noch zurechtfinden.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> ...der die Ameisen getunt hat...


 
Ein klares - fein formuliert


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2008)

Mann, war das ein Kampf....

Ich bin gestern aus ´River City raus und wollte gegenüber in die U-Bahnstation.....

Bin nicht weit gekommen....

Vor der Station warteten 8 !!!! Talon Söldner auf mich schwer Bewaffnet, davon 3 Regulatoren ??? Die habe ich vorher noch nie gesehen....

Einmal Fatman raus ...... und dann den Sensenman mit der Laser Gattling gespielt....

8 !!!! Stimpaks später....habe ich gewonnen.....

Bisher waren es immer nur 3 Talon Söldner.....wieso jetzt so viele ????

Das war ein Gemezel !!!!

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> danke für den tipp, ich schau dort mal nach
> 
> 
> MFG


 
Bei den Ameisen am besten auf den Kopf ziehlen und Abstand halten....den Tipp wo die Ameisen sind, solltest Du aber von dem Jungen bekommen haber oder im Labor finden (Neu errichtete Hütte....) 

Hast Du den Vater von dem Jungen gefunden ???

Mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (17. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> [..].wieso jetzt so viele ????
> 
> Das war ein Gemezel !!!!
> 
> Mfg




du musst böse werden ganz böse...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2008)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> du musst böse werden ganz böse...


 
Als ich beim ersten Durchgang "Die letzte Hoffnung der Menschheit" war sind die nur im dreier Pack aufgetaucht.....

Jetzt bin ich neutral, weil ich habe in Megaton auf den FALSCHEN Knopf gedrückt....

Na Gott sei dank war in Tennpenny Tower noch ne Wohnung frei....

Komisch das sie bei Neutral im Rudel auftauchen .... bei äußerst Gut hätte ich das eher vermutet....aber wer sind die Regulatoren ???? die haben eben fals einen Auftrag bei sich, der aber anders lautet als den der Söldner....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Bei den Ameisen am besten auf den Kopf ziehlen und Abstand halten....den Tipp wo die Ameisen sind, solltest Du aber von dem Jungen bekommen haber oder im Labor finden (Neu errichtete Hütte....)
> 
> Hast Du den Vater von dem Jungen gefunden ???
> 
> Mfg



ja der vater ist ja tot, hab die quest auch gelöst und dem kleinen ein neues zuhause bei Vera in Rivet City gefunden.

De Hund Dogmeat war auch kurz an meiner seite, er musste sich aber mit der Ameisenkönigin anlegen, war nicht so gesund 

Mir fehlt nur noch eine Krücke um das Gleisgewehr zu bauen, mmh wo eine krücke finden...wie siehts eigentlich mit den Levels bei dir aus, bin jetzt auf 14 und die hauptquest ruht immer noch

MFG

extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=51767&stc=1&d=1229534144


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern aus ´*River City* raus und wollte gegenüber in die U-Bahnstation.....


Heisst das in der dt. Fassung echt so? Ich hab das hier jetzt schon mehrmals gehört, aber in der eng. Version heißt es Rivet City, also übersetzt Nietenstadt, was wohl passt, weil der Flugzeugträger ja aus Stahl und Nieten besteht. Rivet ist eng. für Niete im technischen Sprachgebrauch.


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Heisst das in der dt. Fassung echt so? Ich hab das hier jetzt schon mehrmals gehört, aber in der eng. Version heißt es Rivet City, also übersetzt Nietenstadt, was wohl passt, weil der Flugzeugträger ja aus Stahl und Nieten besteht. Rivet ist eng. für Niete im technischen Sprachgebrauch.



stimmt, heisst auch auf deutsch Rivet City

Rosstaeuscher gefällt aber River City einfach besser 


MFG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ja der vater ist ja tot, hab die quest auch gelöst und dem kleinen ein neues zuhause bei Vera in Rivet City gefunden.
> 
> De Hund Dogmeat war auch kurz an meiner seite, er musste sich aber mit der Ameisenkönigin anlegen, war nicht so gesund
> 
> ...



Ich tummel mich auf Level 16....

Die Krücken liegen einfach so rum....findest Du hier und da bei Raider Nestern.....oder in Abstellkammern....ich stolper da auch nur zufällig drüber...

Hauptquest ruht bei mir auch .... war gerade mal beim Radio Sender und habe mir die Aufträge geholt.....ich helfe erst mal den Rangern.....





Adrenalize schrieb:


> Heisst das in der dt. Fassung echt so? Ich hab das hier jetzt schon mehrmals gehört, aber in der eng. Version heißt es Rivet City, also übersetzt Nietenstadt, was wohl passt, weil der Flugzeugträger ja aus Stahl und Nieten besteht. Rivet ist eng. für Niete im technischen Sprachgebrauch.



Ooops....

Peinlich....  Rivet City also......wer richtig lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil....

Ich weis nicht wie ich immer auf "Fluss Stadt" gekommen bin....
Der Begriff Rivet aus dem Englischen ist mir neu.....wieder was gelernt....gut mein Schulenglisch ist auch schon 17 Jahre her und ich hatte zuletzt Wirtschaftsenglisch....

Mfg


----------



## boss3D (17. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe auf dem Rückweg von Minefield nach Megaton ein paar Screens gemacht, die die Atmosphäre sehr gut einfangen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## boss3D (17. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG, boss3D


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (17. Dezember 2008)

*??? ist es möglich das spiel ohne jegliche rollenspielerfahrung zu spielen??? oder sollte man dazu lieber ein anderes game nehmen???*


----------



## boss3D (17. Dezember 2008)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> *??? ist es möglich das spiel ohne jegliche rollenspielerfahrung zu spielen??? oder sollte man dazu lieber ein anderes game nehmen???*


Naja, wie man mit dem Spiel ohne jede RPG-Erfahrung zurecht kommt, weiß ich nicht, aber ich kann dir zumindest sagen, dass ich als Fallout-Neuling mir am Anfang ziemlich schwer getan habe, in das Game reinzufinden. Es spielt sich durch einige Unterschiede _(z.b VATS)_ doch deutlich anders, als ein Mittelalter-RPG der Marke The Witcher, oder Gothic ...  

Wenn du dir die Zeit nehmen willst, dich mit dem Game vertraut zu machen, wirst du es früher, oder später durchblicken. Wenn du allerdings ein RPG haben willst, in dem dir von Anfang an alles super erklärt wird und in das du schnell reinfindest, rate ich eher zu The Witcher.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## burns (17. Dezember 2008)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> *??? ist es möglich das spiel ohne jegliche rollenspielerfahrung zu spielen??? oder sollte man dazu lieber ein anderes game nehmen???*




Bedenkenlos zu empfehlen. Wenn einem das Setting gefällt sollte ein klein wenig anderes Spielprinzip nicht am Kauf hindern ... wo kämen wir denn da hin? 

Hab mich damals tierisch in den A.... gebissen weil ich Morrowind erst 2 Jahre nach Release entdeckte. Eine Offenbarung sondergleichen! Also nit rummucken sondern angucken


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (17. Dezember 2008)

ok, vielleicht dann doch mal ins kalte wasser springen!


----------



## riedochs (17. Dezember 2008)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> *??? ist es möglich das spiel ohne jegliche rollenspielerfahrung zu spielen??? oder sollte man dazu lieber ein anderes game nehmen???*



Ja ist es. Ich habe vorher auch nie Rollenspiele gezockt.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2008)

Hauptquest (längst) beendet und auf Lvl. 23 (dank Mod)
Bin nun wirklich nur noch am rumwandern und entdecken


----------



## nyso (18. Dezember 2008)

Hab nach ca. 30 Stunden die Hauptquest durch und aus purer Landeweile nochmal ein, zwei Speicherpunkte davor geladen, um den Rest zu entdecken^^ Hab jetz Level 20 und diese Fähigkeit Entdecker, da gibts noch einiges zu tun^^ Da ich mir aber grad nen neuen Rechner zusammenbastel wird erstmal nicht gezockt, damit ich dann auf dem neuen die Grafik genießen kann^^ 
Von AMD Athlon 64 3500+@ 1x2500Mhz zu AMD Phenom X4 9950BE @ 4x3270Mhz^^ usw. 
Also nen gewaltiger Sprung^^


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Dezember 2008)

hab momentan probleme mit einer quest, ich soll Caleb ein foto von A Lincoln aus dem Geschichtsmuseum besorgen, doch das spiel freezt jedesmal wenn ich nur das Museum betrete  , wann soll eigentlich der 2te patch erscheinen, die arbeiten nun schon über einen monat daran, ob er wohl noch erscheint ??

Hab auch manchmal freezes wenn ich räume betrete wo ich schon mal war, aber auch neue Gebäude, es passiert aber nie im *Freien*, sondern nur in geschlossenen Räumen, das bild bleibt dann einfach stehen, Musik und Nebengeräusche laufen weiter, oder das bild bleibt einfach schwarz und der ton läuft weiter.

In der Ereigniss anzeige finde ich dann öfter unter Anwendungen die fehlermeldung : stillstehende anwendung Fallout3ng.exe Version 1.0.0.15, Stillstandmodul hungapp oder Fehlgeschlagene Anwendung Fallout3ng.exe

*Jetzt eben noch mal : Fallout3eng.exe hat ein problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden> problem bericht senden ? bla bla *

*So ein SCHUND; DAS PROBLEM SCHEINT ABER KLAR AM SPIEL SELBST ZU LIEGEN

*Bei S.T.A.L.K.E.R CLEAR SKY gabs mit den patches* keinen einzigen *freeze oder absturz, kann es sein dass die Fallout3ng.exe sehr empfindlich auf andere Software reagiert??

*Ich lass die Quest einfach mal links liegen, will doch mein geliebtes Fallout3 weiterspielen, mich können keine freezes davon abhalten*

MFG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> hab momentan probleme mit einer quest, ich soll Caleb ein foto von A Lincoln aus dem Geschichtsmuseum besorgen, doch das spiel freezt jedesmal wenn ich nur das Museum betrete , wann soll eigentlich der 2te patch erscheinen, die arbeiten nun schon über einen monat daran, ob er wohl noch erscheint ??
> 
> Hab auch manchmal freezes wenn ich räume betrete wo ich schon mal war, aber auch neue Gebäude, es passiert aber nie im *Freien*, sondern nur in geschlossenen Räumen, das bild bleibt dann einfach stehen, Musik und Nebengeräusche laufen weiter, oder das bild bleibt einfach schwarz und der ton läuft weiter.
> 
> ...


 
Das mit dem Freeze ist seltsam......ich lande alle paar Std. mal mit einer Fehlermeldung auf dem Desktop.....Compi neu starten, letzter Spielstand und dann funzt alles wieder......

Wir habe praktisch das Gleiche Sys. ..... ich den stärkeren Prozi (Q9550) Du die stärkere Graka (GTX260).....beide 4 GB.....

Haste Vista oder XP ????

Ich habe Vista und habe fest gestellt, das Fallout anscheinend etwas empfindlich auf Hintergrundprogramme reagiert....z.B. Sidebar schimmert durch etc.

Ich habe diese Dienste abgeschaltet....vielleicht stört auch Dein Virenscanner.....

Spiel mal an anderer Stelle weiter und gehe dann noch mal zum Museum....vorher Speichern....vielleicht funzt es dann....oder statt Tagsüber nachts rein gehen...oder umgekehrt....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das mit dem Freeze ist seltsam......ich lande alle paar Std. mal mit einer Fehlermeldung auf dem Desktop.....Compi neu starten, letzter Spielstand und dann funzt alles wieder......
> 
> Wir habe praktisch das Gleiche Sys. ..... ich den stärkeren Prozi (Q9550) Du die stärkere Graka (GTX260).....beide 4 GB.....
> 
> ...




hab XP SP3 drauf, jetzt ne halbe stunde gespielt, keine probs gehabt, auch neue Gebäude entdeckt und trotzdem keine freezes, dann wieder zurück zum Geschichtsmuseum und bin nur "neben an" zum Washington Denkmal, wollt in den Aufzug und FREEZE 

Komisch ist auch dass FRAPS sich manchmal einfach im Game verabschiedet, das kommt schon manchmal vor...mein antivirus ist Bitdefender 08, dort schalt ich immer den game modus an und hatte bis jetzt nie probleme, aber auch wenn ich Bitdefender ganz auschalte kommen die freezes.

Die imapi.exe zb ist ein bestandteil des windows eigenen brennprogramms, fällt also unter die kategorie "emulationssoftware",diese imapi.exe hab ich schon manchmal im taskmanger erblickt, und genau solche proggies vertragen sich gar nicht gut mit Securom, ich denk aber dass die probleme einfach nur bei der Fallout3ng.exe liegen aber egal ich spiel weiter

MFG

extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=51928&stc=1&d=1229613827


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> hab momentan probleme mit einer quest, ich *soll Caleb ein foto von A Lincoln* aus dem Geschichtsmuseum besorgen...


 
Nur der Vollständigkeit halber...

Nein, sollst du nicht
Du sollst ihm ein Bild vom Lincoln-*Memorial* besorgen 

Hoffe, dass du die Freezes in den Griff kriegst


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Du sollst ihm ein Bild vom Lincoln-*Memorial* besorgen



richtig, das mit den freezes steck ich schon weg, ist nur stressig wenn nur ein reset mehr hilft, frag mich zwar woran es genau liegt, finde aber keine lösung...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Dezember 2008)

Mal eine alte Bekannt und ein bekannter Ort.....und was düsteres....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sie ist mir nicht böse und repariert immer noch meine Sachen....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Mal eine alte Bekannt und ein bekannter Ort.....und was düsteres....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ach ja du hast ja Megaton gesprengt,  die arme Moira, du hast ihr Leben zerstört


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ach ja du hast ja Megaton gesprengt, die arme Moira, du hast ihr Leben zerstört


 

Sie ist gar nicht mal unglücklich über Ihren Zustand....eine neue Erfahrung, Sie ist ja auch Forscherin....

Was soll man auch mit Ihr anfangen....Sie hat ja eh nur Ihre Forschungen im Kopf.....wenn Sie mich in "Naturalien" bezahlt hätte und man mir eine Anständige Wohnung angeboten hätte..... ja dann.....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Was soll man auch mit Ihr anfangen....Sie hat ja eh nur Ihre Forschungen im Kopf.....wenn Sie mich in "Naturalien" bezahlt hätte  ja dann.....
> 
> Mfg




ROFL 


btw seit ich meine HDD gestern defragmentiert habe, gabs an den besagten stellen keine freezes mehr, dafür aber in Hannibal Hamlin's Zimmer, als ich es betreten wollte


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> 
> btw seit ich meine HDD gestern defragmentiert habe, gabs an den besagten stellen keine freezes mehr, dafür aber in Hannibal Hamlin's Zimmer, als ich es betreten wollte


 

Also Computer sind echt manchmal die Seuche....

Hast Du mal ins Fallout3 Hersteller Forum geschaut ???? (Startseite link)

Vielleicht gibt es da ja eine Lösung....

Freeze hatte ich bisher nicht....nur, wie schon gesagt, lande ich bisweilen auf dem Desktop.....Nach PC Neustart läuft alles aber wieder....

Das passiert aber nicht kontinuierlich, z.b. gestern 3 std gezockt alles i.O. ....vorgestern nach 10min......Desktop.....dann neu gestartet und 2 std. gezockt....alles i.O. .... seltsam....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Also Computer sind echt manchmal die Seuche....
> 
> Hast Du mal ins Fallout3 Hersteller Forum geschaut ???? (Startseite link)
> 
> ...



yo gestern abend auch 1-2 stunden gespielt und keine freezes, Geschichtsmuseum, Technisches museum, keine probleme.

Bin jetzt auf level 18 angekommen und die haupquest geht nur langsam voran, manchmal denk ich dass die gamedateien irgendwie nicht damit klarkommen das man die haupquest einfach nicht anrührt, was natürlich sehr weit hergenommen ist

Bei Oblivion gabs ja auch schon viele freezes, ich glaub einfach es liegt an der Engine, ist nun mal hochempfindlich, denn mein pc ist überhaupt nicht mit unzähligen nutzlosen programmen oder sonstigem Müll vollgepackt, das system läuft sehr stabil, Bitdefender und Spybot finden nie probleme, nur eben die Fallout3ng.exe macht manchmal schwierigkeiten

MFG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> yo gestern abend auch 1-2 stunden gespielt und keine freezes, Geschichtsmuseum, Technisches museum, keine probleme.
> 
> Bin jetzt auf level 18 angekommen und die haupquest geht nur langsam voran, manchmal denk ich dass die gamedateien irgendwie nicht damit klarkommen das man die haupquest einfach nicht anrührt, was natürlich sehr weit hergenommen ist
> 
> ...


 

Ich bin eben fals auf Level 18....ich habe beim Hauptquest es gerade mal geschafft für Galaxi Radio die Aufgabe zu erledigen....

Ich durchstreife momentan die Hauptstadt....im Norden war ich noch gar nicht....

Bin jetzt Ehrenmitglied der Relly Rangers....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich bin eben fals auf Level 18....ich habe beim Hauptquest es gerade mal geschafft für Galaxi Radio die Aufgabe zu erledigen....
> 
> Ich durchstreife momentan die Hauptstadt....im Norden war ich noch gar nicht....
> 
> ...



Hab wohl irgendein wohltäter status, Karma ziemlich hoch, die bombe entschärft, du hast ja diesmal einen anderen weg eingeschlagen

Ab Level 20 kann man wohl nur noch über die wackelpuppen oder per mod aufsteigen, das finde ich ein bisschen schade, bis Level 50 wär interessanter gewesen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Hab wohl irgendein wohltäter status, Karma ziemlich hoch, die bombe entschärft, du hast ja diesmal einen anderen weg eingeschlagen
> 
> Ab Level 20 kann man wohl nur noch über die wackelpuppen oder per mod aufsteigen, das finde ich ein bisschen schade, bis Level 50 wär interessanter gewesen


 
Deshalb habe ich ja noch mal angefangen.....ohne Belohnung ist das irgendwie langweilig geworden.....

Aber ein paar Post vorher wurde von einem Mod geredet, mit dem man nach beendigung der Hauptquest weiter Spielen kann und wo die Stufen nicht begrenzt werden....

Den wollte ich mir mal ansehen....

Mdg


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Aber ein paar Post vorher wurde von einem Mod geredet, mit dem man nach beendigung der Hauptquest weiter Spielen kann und wo die Stufen nicht begrenzt werden....
> 
> Den wollte ich mir mal ansehen....
> 
> Mdg



yo der User ist schon auf level 23


----------



## Adrenalize (19. Dezember 2008)

In Fallout wachsen Gehirne, habe ich gerade festgestellt.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> yo der User ist schon auf level 23


 
Stimmt "der User" war auf 23 - inzwischen 24

Und der MOD schaltet nicht einfach "endlos" frei sondern (wahlweise)
- bis Lvl 30 (problemlos)
- bis Lvl 40 (kann Probleme machen)


----------



## msix38 (19. Dezember 2008)

Juhuuuu, Fallout3 kann kommen..


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Dezember 2008)

msix38 schrieb:


> Juhuuuu, Fallout3 kann kommen..



na endlich, wird auch zeit


----------



## msix38 (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich komm net zu Potte muss gleich schon wieder arbeiten gehen...Maaaaaannn*schnief*


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Stimmt "der User" war auf 23 - inzwischen 24



sry du warst das, hatte ich nicht mehr im gedächtnis

kannst du die mod empfehlen ?

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> In Fallout wachsen Gehirne, habe ich gerade festgestellt.




Welches ist Deins ??? 

*duck und weg*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Dezember 2008)

Nochmal ein paar Bilder....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Nochmal ein paar Bilder....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das sind ja mal geile screens, es lebe der FATMAN

MFG


----------



## hyperionical (20. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> das sind ja mal geile screens, es lebe der FATMAN
> 
> MFG



Dann empfehl ich mal nach Georgetown (innnerhalb DC-Stadt) zu gehen und dort auf dem Platz ein Auto anzuzünden, voilala eine gigantische Explosion!


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2008)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Dann empfehl ich mal nach Georgetown (innnerhalb DC-Stadt) zu gehen und dort auf dem Platz ein Auto anzuzünden, voilala eine gigantische Explosion!




du meinst so was in der art ?

extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=52476&stc=1&d=1229773187



davon hab ich schon reichlich screens gemacht

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - e-freak1s Alben: FALLOUT 3 Screenshot's


MFG


----------



## msix38 (20. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> du meinst so was in der art ?
> 
> extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=52476&stc=1&d=1229773187
> 
> ...






Pass auf dass Deine Galery nicht vor lauter Bilder platzt


----------



## hyperionical (20. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> du meinst so was in der art ?
> 
> extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=52476&stc=1&d=1229773187
> 
> ...



Genau sowas, nur stehen da min. 7-8 Karren rum, die auf einmal detonieren, kenn die Stelle, da ich nicht gemerkt hatte das ein Auto brannte - das Ende kann man sich ja denken.

ps : Sehr schöne Gallery


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Dezember 2008)

Auf dem Schrottplatz stehen doch auch massenweise Autos rum. was passiert, wenn mann dort aus Versehen den Auslöser betätigt?


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2008)

msix38 schrieb:


> Pass auf dass Deine Galery nicht vor lauter Bilder platzt




bei deiner galerie besteht die gefahr ja wohl nicht


----------



## msix38 (20. Dezember 2008)

sicher nicht..


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2008)

hab das spiel runtergeschmissen, wieder neu installiert und den patch draufgeknallt, vorher hatte ich diese freezes auch schon in Vault 101, doch diesmal keine freezes mehr, hoffen dass es so bleibt. 

Fang zwar wieder von vorne an,  das game macht aber so viel spass wie beim ersten mal und es hat den vorteil dass ich jetzt verschiedene dinge anders machen kann, und natürlich weiter munter screens machen werde, bis die Alben platzen  

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=52560&stc=1&d=1229784790


----------



## Gebieter (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich würde mir Fallout 3 auch ganz gerne kaufen, allerdings über Steam.

Weiss jemand ob die uncut Patches auch mit der Steam Version laufen??? Ich hab nämlich keine Lust das Spiel im geschnittenen Zustand zu spielen.


----------



## Uziflator (20. Dezember 2008)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Ich würde mir Fallout 3 auch ganz gerne kaufen, allerdings über Steam.
> 
> Weiss jemand ob die uncut Patches auch mit der Steam Version laufen??? Ich hab nämlich keine Lust das Spiel im geschnittenen Zustand zu spielen.


Kauf dir doch die AT version oder die Engl.
Die patches die ich hatte haben alle nich richtig funktioniert.


----------



## Gebieter (20. Dezember 2008)

Klar, das wär halt die Alternative, aber da müsste ich bis nächste Woche warten ^^. Weiss keiner ob das funktioniert??


----------



## hyperionical (20. Dezember 2008)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Klar, das wär halt die Alternative, aber da müsste ich bis nächste Woche warten ^^. Weiss keiner ob das funktioniert??


Die Wartezeit is zwar hart, aber lohnt sich definitiv!


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Dezember 2008)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Ich würde mir Fallout 3 auch ganz gerne kaufen, allerdings über Steam.
> 
> Weiss jemand ob die uncut Patches auch mit der Steam Version laufen??? Ich hab nämlich keine Lust das Spiel im geschnittenen Zustand zu spielen.


 
Wenn man das "normale" Spiel uncutten kann wir das wohl mit der "gesteamten" Version auch möglich sein

Und nein, auch wenn jeder Zweite es "Patch" nennt - es ist trotzdem keiner
Weil es aber langsam weihnachtet und ich eh gute Laune habe lasse ich mich zu "MOD" überreden


----------



## Gebieter (20. Dezember 2008)

Und damit hast du natürlich Recht  .

So, ich hab mir Fallout 3 jetzt über Steam gekauft. Irgendwie werd ich s schon uncut bekommen. Bin schonmal gespannt ^^.

Edit: Ach mann, jetzt läd die Kacke mit 100 KBs... dabei könntens 350 sein.  . Naja dann eben erst morgen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2008)

wo ist denn eigentlich RuneDRS ? 

Ob er wohl im Urlaub unter den Palmen liegt ?


----------



## Uziflator (20. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> wo ist denn eigentlich RuneDRS ?
> 
> Ob er wohl im Urlaub unter den Palmen liegt ?


Schwierig wenn er grad Online ist!


----------



## Sarge_70 (20. Dezember 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Schwierig wenn er grad Online ist!



kann ja sein dass er sich nicht abgemeldet hat und schnurstracks zum reisebüro ist 

MFG


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Dezember 2008)

morgen Jungs ich muss in den Winterurlaub...
wünsche besinnliche TAGE an alle!


----------



## MB-present (20. Dezember 2008)

ISooo da nun bald silvester ist hab ich mir mal ne schöne explosion zusammen gebastellt, man benötigt dazu ca. 50 Plasmaminen und 4 Impulsminen

Man platziere um eine nicht zerstückelte Leiche nen paar plasmaminen, an jeder ecke eine impulsmine und dann in sicherheitsabstand gehen, und mit ner laserwaffe oder granate die minen auslösen ^^, und den weißen Bildschirm genießen , bzw. gucken wie weit die leiche fliegen kann, hab damit sogar Hawks zerlegt.

Aber nur machen wenn man vorher gespeichert hat ^^

mfg und schöne Weinachten bzw. Bescherung in 4 Tagen


----------



## Gebieter (21. Dezember 2008)

Scheiss Steam verdammt nochmal!!! Gestern hat s bis etwa 12 Uhr die ganze Zeit mit 100 KB/s runtergeladen, dann mit 340, so sollte es eig auch sein und jetzt wieder nur mit 100 . Ich könnt nen Anfall bekommen. Ich hätte Fallout gestern noch zocken können wenn die Downloadrate bei 340 KB/s geblieben wäre.


----------



## hyperionical (21. Dezember 2008)

Kann mal bitte jemand nen Link zu den Level-Patch posten, bin nähmlich jetzt auf 20 und wollt nun noch ein bissl weiter.
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2008)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Kann mal bitte jemand nen Link zu den Level-Patch posten, bin nähmlich jetzt auf 20 und wollt nun noch ein bissl weiter.
> Danke im Vorraus


 
Aber sicher; aber bitte 

Level Cap Increaser at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Aber sicher; aber bitte
> 
> Level Cap Increaser at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community




Ich sage auch mal Danke....bin auf Level 19....will dort auch nicht aufhören....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich sage auch mal Danke....bin auf Level 19....will dort auch nicht aufhören....
> 
> Mfg



ich hebs mir auf für später, hab das spiel neuinstalliert und bei 0 angefangen, seit ich v-Sync im treiber aktiviert habe gabs keine freezes mehr, hab aber auch noch nicht lange gespielt, mal abwarten


MFG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ich hebs mir auf für später, hab das spiel neuinstalliert und bei 0 angefangen, seit ich v-Sync im treiber aktiviert habe gabs keine freezes mehr, hab aber auch noch nicht lange gespielt, mal abwarten
> 
> 
> MFG



Ich drück die Daumen 

Auf jeden Fall gehe ich nach dem Neustart Systematischer vor....beim ersten Durchgang bin ich immer quer über die Karte gelaufen....

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> ....beim ersten Durchgang bin ich immer quer über die Karte gelaufen....
> Mfg


 
Das ist gut - gibt dicke Waden


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich drück die Daumen
> 
> Auf jeden Fall gehe ich nach dem Neustart Systematischer vor....beim ersten Durchgang bin ich immer quer über die Karte gelaufen....
> 
> Mfg




immer noch keine freezes, hoffentlich bleibt's so

Ich spiel jetzt auch anders als beim ersten mal, ich nehm mir mal mehr zeit um zu erkunden 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=52772&stc=1&d=1229881717


----------



## riedochs (21. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe erstmal den Texturmod installiert. Da sieht das ganze schon besser aus.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist gut - gibt dicke Waden




Mal ne Dusselige Frage....vielleicht übersehen ich es .... wo muß ich denn die Level30 Datei hin kopieren ???

Mfg


----------



## Gebieter (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich könnte grade so nen derben Anfall bekommen. Da freu ich mich dass der scheiss download endlich fertig ist, nach 10h runterladen, weil diese verdammten Steam Server wieder so langsam sind. Schön und gut, jedenfalls hab ich das Spiel dann bis vor 10 mins noch gezockt, wollte wegen dem Bloodpatch nommal kucken, hab da den Ordner nochmals verschoben, gut. Dann wieder in den Steam Ordner zurück - auf einmal fehlen da 4GB . Gut dachte ich, ist bestimmt n Fehler, Rechner neu gestartet - fehlen immer noch 4GB . Jetzt darf ich mir die ganze ******** nochmal runterladen. Bei den Geschwindigkeiten von Steam frag ich mich doch echt ob ich morgne nicht lieber innen Laden fahr und den Auftrag stornier.

Und wie verdammt nochmal kann sowas passieren. Wieso fehlen da auf einmal 4GB?? Wo sind die hin???


----------



## Brzeczek (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich versuche es zu vermeiden Spiele im Steam zu laden. Da hatt man nix von und ist dran gebunden


----------



## Gebieter (22. Dezember 2008)

Ist man nicht... Man muss Fallout 3 einfach nur aus dem Steamordner wo anderst hin verschieben, dann kann mans ohne Steam zocken.

Aber wie zum Teufel können einfach 4GB Dateien verschwinden???


----------



## Brzeczek (22. Dezember 2008)

Tja eventuell ist das ein Vorbote eines Festplatten Ausfall.....


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Mal ne Dusselige Frage....vielleicht übersehen ich es .... wo muß ich denn die Level30 Datei hin kopieren ???
> Mfg


 
Ist keine dusselige Frage - du Dussel 

Die *esp* Datei gehört in den "*DATA*"-Ordner
Aufgemerkt!!!
*Bevor* du das Spiel startest musst du im Haupt-Menue "Datendateien bzw. DATA FILES" auswählen und den Mod im Menue auch aktivieren



Gebieter schrieb:


> ... Aber wie zum Teufel können einfach 4GB Dateien verschwinden???


 
Bei jedem "Hin- und Her-Geschiebe" kann es zu Datenverlusten kommen
Tatsächlich besteht auch die Möglichkeit eines bevorstehenden HD-Crashes
Was "sagt" SMART dazu??


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ist keine dusselige Frage - du Dussel
> 
> Die *esp* Datei gehört in den "*DATA*"-Ordner
> Aufgemerkt!!!
> *Bevor* du das Spiel startest musst du im Haupt-Menue "Datendateien bzw. DATA FILES" auswählen und den Mod im Menue auch aktivieren


 

Man ist das Logisch....

Es gibt so Tage im Leben, da bin ich einfach nur müde....


Mal was anderes....ich habe gestern gut erleben können wie das Spiel auf unterschiedliche Handlungen reagiert....

Ich spiele es jetzt schon in der zweiten Runde und habe erst den Reilly Rangers geholfen.....dabei habe ich in einem Hotelzimmer, wo die sich auf dem Dach befinden, ein Skelett mit einer Audio Nachricht von einem Vater an seine Tochter gefunden...

Als ich den Autrag von vom Museumsdirektor Washigton in Rivet City angenommen habe die Unabhängigkeitserklärung zu holen, stand auf einmal im Nationalarchiev eine Frau da, die auch die Erklärung holen wollte...die hatte aber den Code für den Fahrstuhl, der direkt bis zur Schatzkammer geht....wir haben uns verbündet und 10min Später hatten wir das Dokument....Sie hat mir sogar einen Raum gezeigt, wo man den Generator ausschalten konnte der die  autom. Geschütze mit Strom versorgt !!!!! Da Sie umfassende Pläne vom Archiev hat....

Wie sich in Rivet City herausstellt ist sie die Tochter auf dem Tonband und freute sich wahnsinnig, das ich Ihr das Band gegeben habe...darauf hin bekam ich von Ihr eine 10mm Maschinenpistole mit 56 !!! Schaden....

In meiner ersten Runde, habe ich den Rangers nicht geholfen, also das Tonband nicht gefunden, und die Frau war nicht da und ich musste mich umständlich durch die unteren Etagen kämpfen....

COOL !!!!

Mfg


----------



## hyperionical (22. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Man ist das Logisch....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



War auch im Museum, hab die aber nich getroffen und auch keinen Weg für den Fahrstuhl gefunden (hab eigentlich alles durchkämmt), hab mich nur am Ende mit dem wahnsinnigen Robo angelegt. Wo krieg ich also sonst den Fahrstuhlschlüssel her?


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Dezember 2008)

hab jetzt nach neuinstallation und neubeginn des spiels ungefähr 4 stunden gespielt und hatte bisher nur einen freeze , seitdem ich v-sync im treiber aktiviert habe, friert das spiel bedeutend weniger ein als vorher, auch in räumen wo es vorher einfror bleib ich jetzt verschont, auch die fehler der Fallout3ng.exe tauchen in der ereignissanzeige nicht mehr auf.

Es fror jetzt in Arefu im haus der West's ein, als das spiel gerade speichern wollte , das komische ist auch, dass es immer nur in geschlossenen Räumen passiert und wenn sich in dem raum kein NPC befindet.

Im Bethesda Forum war ich auf den tipp mit v-sync gestossen, dort geht man bei den freezes von vielen möglichen faktoren aus : das spiel selbst, eventuell sogar n-vidia, was ich aber nicht glaube, dem arbeitsspeicher(speziell 4x1gb sollen da probleme machen) usw...

Fallout3 ist das erste spiel mit dem ich jemals probleme hatte, trotzdem wurde es zu meinem absoluten lieblingsspiel, vielleicht richtet der nächste patch (wenn es einen gibt ) die kleineren problemchen wie die freezes, denn sonst hab ich im game noch keinen einzigen Bug gesehen , nur mein Hund Dogmeat hing morgens an der decke als ich aufstand, ich lass den hund bei den meistens missionen zu hause, sonst wird er zu schnell umgelegt.

MFG


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=53024&stc=1&d=1229953925


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Dezember 2008)

hyperionical schrieb:


> War auch im Museum, hab die aber nich getroffen und auch keinen Weg für den Fahrstuhl gefunden (hab eigentlich alles durchkämmt), hab mich nur am Ende mit dem wahnsinnigen Robo angelegt. Wo krieg ich also sonst den Fahrstuhlschlüssel her?


 
Wenn Du das Archiv betrittst, geradeaus wo die ganzen Minen liegen ist in der Mitte des Raumes versteckt im Fußboden der Fahrstuhl....dort steht auch ein PC mit dem man den aktivieren kann....das funktioniert aber nur, wenn die Frau auch anwesend ist....die ist aber scheinbar nur anwesend, wenn Du vorher den Reilly Rangers geholfen hast und das Tonband von Ihrem Vater gefunden hast....

Bei meinem ersten Spiel Durchgang habe ich den Reillys nicht geholfen, die Frau war nicht da und mußt mich umständlich durch Fluten von Mutanten, Robotern und Geschützen kämpfen.....

Also ich habe den Robo, der die Erklärung bewacht, mit Sprache überredet und in Rente geschickt....dann kannst Du an seinen PC und alle Türen öffnen.....im Raum ist noch eine Tür, die zu einer Roboter Verwahranstallt führt....dort ist ein Fahrstuhl, der nach oben führt....dann brauchst Du den ganzen weg nicht mehr zurück laufen....

Mfg


----------



## Gebieter (22. Dezember 2008)

Im Test der PCGames steht ja dass das Spiel insgesamt n Tick zu leicht sein soll oO ... Ich habs auf leicht gestellt und finds noch zu schwer. Oder hab ich meinen Ava noch nicht genug geskillt???

Ich hab das Washington Monument jetzt gefunden, hab mich vor bis zum Museum gekämpft und dann kommen da n Haufen Söldner, die die Mutanten angreifen. Ja toll, mich greifen se auch an und ich hatte da schlichtweg keine Chance. Also musst ich jetzt schon n Godmode anmachen, obwohl ich eig ohne Cheats spielen wollte. Is das bei euch auch so??? Ich bin jetzt glaub auf Level 5.


----------



## hyperionical (22. Dezember 2008)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Im Test der PCGames steht ja dass das Spiel insgesamt n Tick zu leicht sein soll oO ... Ich habs auf leicht gestellt und finds noch zu schwer. Oder hab ich meinen Ava noch nicht genug geskillt???
> 
> Ich hab das Washington Monument jetzt gefunden, hab mich vor bis zum Museum gekämpft und dann kommen da n Haufen Söldner, die die Mutanten angreifen. Ja toll, mich greifen se auch an und ich hatte da schlichtweg keine Chance. Also musst ich jetzt schon n Godmode anmachen, obwohl ich eig ohne Cheats spielen wollte. Is das bei euch auch so??? Ich bin jetzt glaub auf Level 5.


In der PCGames satnd das die Gegner nich wie in Oblivion mit dem Spieler besser werden, ergo bleibt dir bei unschaffbaren Aufgaben nur der Rückzug. Hab z.B. keine Probs mehr mit Muty weil Kleine Waffen@100 + Kampflinte = 3 Schuss für Herr der Supermutanten. Und Cheaten kommt ja wohl mal garne in Frage!


----------



## Gebieter (22. Dezember 2008)

Oh ich hab auch rausgefunden, was mir gestern die Dateien gelöscht hat. Natürlich Steam. Ich wollte die Sprache mal testweise auf Englisch umstellen, mit dem Ergebnis, dass Steam 4GB einfach löscht. Ist mir grad nämlich wieder passiert. Also heissts jetzt Fallout zum dritten mal herunterzuladen... . Hätt ich Idiot mir doch nur ne Sicherung gemacht. Wie ichs auch eigentlich vor hatte.

Somit steht für mich fest: Ich kaufe NIE WIEDER IRGENDETWAS über Steam. Ganz sicher nicht. Steam hab ich auch neu installiert, in der Hoffnung dass der Download dann schneller gehen würde, natürlich auch umsonst... Jetzt darf ich wieder mit 100 KB/s runterladen... Naja dann muss ich halt bis heute Nacht warten.

Edit: So, jetzt hab ich ne saftige Beschwerde an Steam gesendet, jetzt gehts mir besser.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Dezember 2008)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Im Test der PCGames steht ja dass das Spiel insgesamt n Tick zu leicht sein soll oO ... Ich habs auf leicht gestellt und finds noch zu schwer. Oder hab ich meinen Ava noch nicht genug geskillt???
> 
> Ich hab das Washington Monument jetzt gefunden, hab mich vor bis zum Museum gekämpft und dann kommen da n Haufen Söldner, die die Mutanten angreifen. Ja toll, mich greifen se auch an und ich hatte da schlichtweg keine Chance. Also musst ich jetzt schon n Godmode anmachen, obwohl ich eig ohne Cheats spielen wollte. Is das bei euch auch so??? Ich bin jetzt glaub auf Level 5.


 

Ein paar Tipps....


Stimpacks auf Tastatur legen, genau wie die Waffen...
Im Notfall Deckung suchen, heilen, durchladen .... auf ein Neues 
Viel VATS einsetzen.....bei Raketenwerfer, Minigun etc. auf die Waffe oder Arm ziehlen (Entwaffnen/Waffe zerstören)....dann den Gegner ins Visier nehmen.....
Am besten auf den Kopf zielen (Supermutanten,Raider,Ghuls etc.) Supermutanten sind auch empfindlich an den Beinen, bei Scorpionen auf den Schwanz, bei Mirolorks aufs Gesicht...und bei Robotern auf die Sensoren / Waffen....Außer beim Hirn Roboter....da auf den Kopf....
Kleinvieh wie Kakerlaken, Ratten etc. mit Nahkampfwaffen erledigen....spart Muni....
Autos in der Nähe vom Gegner ???? Darauf schießen....Explodieren nach drei Treffern sofort/nach 2 fangen die an zu brennen und Explodieren.....ACHTUNG Selber natürlich Abstand halten...
Mfg


----------



## Gebieter (22. Dezember 2008)

Ach, man kann sich Waffen auf die Tastatur legen?? Wie genau gehtn das?? 

Und das mit dem Deckung suchen is ja selbstverständlich  . Vats benutz ich schon auch, das scheint mir aber noch recht ungenau zu sein...

Naja ich habs ja auch erst 5h gespielt. So richtig vertraut mit allem bin ich noch nicht ^^. Trotzdem danke für die Tipps.


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Dezember 2008)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Im Test der PCGames steht ja dass das Spiel insgesamt n Tick zu leicht sein soll oO ... Ich habs auf leicht gestellt und finds noch zu schwer. Oder hab ich meinen Ava noch nicht genug geskillt???
> 
> Ich hab das Washington Monument jetzt gefunden, hab mich vor bis zum Museum gekämpft und dann kommen da n Haufen Söldner, die die Mutanten angreifen. Ja toll, mich greifen se auch an und ich hatte da schlichtweg keine Chance. Also musst ich jetzt schon n Godmode anmachen, obwohl ich eig ohne Cheats spielen wollte. Is das bei euch auch so??? Ich bin jetzt glaub auf Level 5.




lass die haupquest so lange wie möglich liegen, mach so viele nebenquests wie nur möglich, am besten du fängst bei Moira in Megaton an, so kommst du schneller an muni, und am besten jedes neue Gebäude genau unter die Lupe nehmen, es gibt wahnsinnig viel zu entdecken.

MFG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Dezember 2008)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Ach, man kann sich Waffen auf die Tastatur legen?? Wie genau gehtn das??
> 
> Und das mit dem Deckung suchen is ja selbstverständlich  . Vats benutz ich schon auch, das scheint mir aber noch recht ungenau zu sein...
> 
> Naja ich habs ja auch erst 5h gespielt. So richtig vertraut mit allem bin ich noch nicht ^^. Trotzdem danke für die Tipps.


 
Gaaannnnzzzz einfach 

Ins Menü Waffen gehen ....Taste 1-9 Drücken und halten....Waffe/Stimpack anklicken...et Voila....auf der Ziffer liegt die Waffe....

Wie e-freak1 schon sagte....am besten erst mal alles um Megaton erledigen und jede Kiste/Haus/Ruine durchsuchen..Hauptquest links liegen lassen und erst mal nebenquests machen...sind meist einfacher..

Zum besseren Schiessen die Erfahrungspunkte auf kleine Waffen verteilen...die hast Du am meisten am Anfang.....je mehr Punkte, desto genauer....

Die Reichweite und Genauigkeit der Waffen ist auch unterschiedlich....Ein Sturmgewehr schiesst auf Entfernung genauer und besser als eine Pistole....ein Flammenwerfer hat nur eine bestimmte Reichweite...

Achte immer darauf das Deine Waffen gut repariert sind....je besser der Zustand, je mehr Schaden/genauer.....

Die Eigenschaft Reparieren solltest Du nicht außer acht lassen....um Geld zu sparen kannst Du bei einem hohen Skill aus 2 macht eins machen...2 schlechte Gewehre=ein gutes.....Moria in Megaton repariert Dir alles bis 54% ....das ist nicht schlecht...die fahrenden Händler/Sammler nur bis 49%....

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (22. Dezember 2008)

Leute ich habe ein Problem: Die 2 Händler in Megaton habenb kein Geld mehr. Wo jetzt den Kram verkaufen?


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Leute ich habe ein Problem: Die 2 Händler in Megaton haben kein Geld mehr. Wo jetzt den Kram verkaufen?



hast du denn schon alle quests von Moira beendet ? Ist mir auch schon mal vorgekommen dass sie kein geld mehr hatte, ich verfrachte dann allen kram in meinem haus in Megaton bis Sie wieder flüssig ist

Natürlich findest du draussen auch noch viele andere händler, hab das game wieder neu angefangen und werd nochmal alles neuerkunden, da gibts noch viel zu holen

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Leute ich habe ein Problem: Die 2 Händler in Megaton habenb kein Geld mehr. Wo jetzt den Kram verkaufen?


 

Hast Du den Auftrag in Megaton "Den Brief nach Arefu bringen" schon gemacht ???

Da findest Du inen Nebenauftrag die "Familie"....am besten nicht umlegen .... die haben auch einen Händler....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> die "Familie"....am besten nicht umlegen .... die haben auch einen Händler....
> 
> Mfg



geht dass denn auch ? Ich dachte ein konflikt mit denen wäre nicht zu vermeiden ? Meinst du mit deren händler den Ghul dem man Zuckerbomben beschaffen muss ?

Bin jetzt etwas irritiert, da ich genau diese nebenquest eben noch mal angenommen habe, kann mich aber nicht mehr erinnern wie das damals war.

mfg


----------



## JimBeam (22. Dezember 2008)

Mal eine Frage, ich hab Megaton in die Luft gejagt aber die ganzen Nebenquests nie gemacht.
Hab ich die jetzt komplett Verpasst oder bekomm ich die Quests vielleicht später von anderen NPCs?


----------



## riedochs (22. Dezember 2008)

Dürftest du komplett verpasst haben. Den Händler bei "Der Familie" habe ich in der Zwischenzeit gefunden. Ich habe das bei denen friedlich gelöst.


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Dürftest du komplett verpasst haben. Den Händler bei "Der Familie" habe ich in der Zwischenzeit gefunden. Ich habe das bei denen friedlich gelöst.



yo hab die familie auch gefunden und die quest auch friedlich gelöst, ein kleiner tipp, wenn du zu Evan nach Arefu zurückgehst, dann knack seine haustür nachdem du mit ihm geredet hast, also wenn er dir freundlich gesinnt ist, auf seinem Burü steht die wackelpuppe für Reparieren, in Sims Haus in megaton findest du auch eine wackelpuppe, sowie in den Bethesdaruinen, hab bis jetzt 4 gefunden.

Draussen bei der Meresti Station hab ich 2 ödländer vor einer Todeskralle gerettet und von den beiden einen Plan für eine höhle in Rock Creek bekommen, dort soll sich anscheinend der Schatz des Mirelurk Königs befinden, was auch immer das sein mag

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=53107&stc=1&d=1229975226


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Dezember 2008)

JimBeam schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage, ich hab Megaton in die Luft gejagt aber die ganzen Nebenquests nie gemacht.
> Hab ich die jetzt komplett Verpasst oder bekomm ich die Quests vielleicht später von anderen NPCs?



Wenn weg, dann weg....

Arefu und die Familie exestieren trotzdem.....den Brief, den Du in Megaton bekommen solltest, sollte Dich nur nach Arefu bringen....wenn Du Arefu findest, dann sollte der Quest mit der Familie trotzdem gehen....aber das Buch den Ödlandes ist futsch....




e-freak1 schrieb:


> yo hab die familie auch gefunden und die quest auch friedlich gelöst, ein kleiner tipp, wenn du zu Evan nach Arefu zurückgehst, dann knack seine haustür nachdem du mit ihm geredet hast, also wenn er dir freundlich gesinnt ist, auf seinem Burü steht die wackelpuppe für Reparieren, in Sims Haus in megaton findest du auch eine wackelpuppe, sowie in den Bethesdaruinen, hab bis jetzt 4 gefunden.
> 
> Draussen bei der Meresti Station hab ich 2 ödländer vor einer Todeskralle gerettet und von den beiden einen Plan für eine höhle in Rock Creek bekommen, dort soll sich anscheinend der Schatz des Mirelurk Königs befinden, was auch immer das sein mag
> 
> ...




Die friedliche Lösung ist die Beste....weil, man kann Blutpakete abgeben für viel Geld und der Händler hat immer interessante Waren....Lass Dich zum Vampir ausbilden, dann bekommst Du Lebensenergie, wenn Du Blutpakete der Mutanten öffnest...

Auf die Haustür knacken muss man erst mal kommen....wenn man nur gut sein will, dann wird man das normal nicht machen....ich war aber auch so dreist, weil er mir etwas Suspekt vor kam.....

Auf die Karte bin ich neidisch....auch haben wollen....

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (23. Dezember 2008)

Muss ich gleich mal ausprobieren mit den Türen.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2008)

Nun - ich hab (logo) alle Puppen "zuhause" und dazu muss man manchmal tatsächlich eine Winzigkeit vom rechten Pfad abweichen


----------



## Brzeczek (23. Dezember 2008)

omg alle puppen  

Also ich habe das Game gestern durhc gezockt und muss sagen woooowwww  

Ich hoffe EA kommt nicht und schlachtet es aus......


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Auf die Haustür knacken muss man erst mal kommen....wenn man nur gut sein will, dann wird man das normal nicht machen....ich war aber auch so dreist, weil er mir etwas Suspekt vor kam.....
> 
> Auf die Karte bin ich neidisch....auch haben wollen....
> 
> Mfg



als ich die tür knackte hab ich *kein* Karma verloren, man kann auch in Sheriff Simms Haus reingehen, wenn er drin ist, und sich dort die wackelpuppe vom tisch nehmen, wenn du die Karte willst, geh zur Meresti station, dort wo die alten eisenbahnwagen rumstehen und wo die zwei Tunnels mit den eingängen zur Station sind, dort triffst du die beiden Ödländer und die Todeskralle


mfg


----------



## Gebieter (23. Dezember 2008)

So, ne sinnvolle Antwort von Steam kam natürlich NICHT... Ich soll auf diese Seite hier gehen: https://support.steampowered.com/kb_article.php?ref=9498-WPDF-3220 . Das bringt mir aber alles nichts, da ich alles schon versucht habe. Außerdem laufen die Downloads bei mir nicht immer so schlecht, sondern nur mittags ab 12 Uhr bis etwas 12 Uhr nachts. Und meine Frage wieso Steam einfach 4GB Daten löscht, wenn man die Sprache umstellt haben se gar nicht erst beantwortet... ach mann ich würde jetzt echt gerne mein Fallout 3 weiterzocken...

Bin grad bei 58 Prozent, bei 100-150 KB/s ... das kann noch ewig dauern. Vor allem wenn meine Rate heute Mittag wieder vollends in den Keller geht und ich nur noch mit 50 KB/s runterladen kann.. Hätt ich mirs doch im Laden gekauft  .


----------



## david16 (23. Dezember 2008)

dann muss ich halt nach Österreich fahren


----------



## Brzeczek (23. Dezember 2008)

Nö muss du nicht es gibt auch ein shop der liefert kostenlos 

gameware.at


Da habe ich Fallout 3 auch her


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Dezember 2008)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Außerdem laufen die Downloads bei mir nicht immer so schlecht, sondern nur mittags ab 12 Uhr bis etwas 12 Uhr nachts...


 
Bin ich der einzige der sich fragt warum du dann nicht zwischen Mitternacht und Mittag runterlädst?


----------



## ThoR65 (23. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der sich fragt warum du dann nicht zwischen Mitternacht und Mittag runterlädst?


 
Nööööö... ich grübel auch schon die ganze Zeit. Oder einfach kaufen. Ich persönlich mag dat Steamzeugs nicht. Hat mich bei Orange-Box so dermaßen angereiert.... nie wieder Steam.

mfg
10 Wackelpuppenbesitzer


----------



## Brzeczek (23. Dezember 2008)

Ich kaufe meine Games immer im Shop, so habe ich immer was Schönes im Regal stehen, bei Steam ist es so eine Sache, mann hat nix in der Hand und wenn der Account weg ist dann ist meine geliebte Spiele Sammlung auch weg


----------



## ThoR65 (23. Dezember 2008)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> Ich kaufe meine Games immer im Shop, so habe ich immer was Schönes im Regal stehen, bei Steam ist es so eine Sache, mann hat nix in der Hand und wenn der Account weg ist dann ist meine geliebte Spiele Sammlung auch weg


 

Nicht zu vergessen, das man beim Kauf im Shop noch das wichtige "Überlebenshandbuch" in der Verpackung hat   . Das kriegst bei Steam nicht. 

grmpf... immo schmiert das Prog immer ab. Immer wenn i den Ghul Roy niedergestreckt hab war Feierabend. Der wird mir doch kein Virus auf die Platte packen, nur weil ich ihn ein klein wenig töte.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der sich fragt warum du dann nicht zwischen Mitternacht und Mittag runterlädst?


 
Ich nicht.....ich habe nur eine 384er Leitung....da dauert es von 12 bis 12....

ABER von 12 Uhr abends bis 12 Uhr abends ....

Mfg


----------



## msix38 (23. Dezember 2008)

hab mal ne frage, bin noch ziemlich am anfang und will wissen wie ich wieder rennen kann...imo laufe ich ziemlich langsam und das soll nicht so bleiben...gibs da medizin oder sowas das mich wieder zum rennen bringt?


----------



## Uziflator (23. Dezember 2008)

Du bist vllt zu schwer beladen!?


----------



## msix38 (23. Dezember 2008)

oh okay...das kann sein ich habe echt viel sachen eingesammelt...ich lade erstmal ein paar sachen ab...


----------



## Gebieter (23. Dezember 2008)

Weil ich mit dem PC in einem Zimmer penn... Versuch du mal neben der Lärm und Leuchtmaschine zu schlafen, ich bezweifle, dass das hinbekommst... Egal es fehlen jetzt noch 7 Prozent und dann werd ich erstmal n paar Nebenquests machen... Und nen Bloodpatch drauf. Is ja wirklich nicht schön mit dieser Cut Version -.- .


----------



## msix38 (23. Dezember 2008)

Muss man eigentlich alles einsammeln...??


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Dezember 2008)

Bringt alles Geld....im allgemeinen sammelt man das ein, was am meisten einbringt...der Wert wird Dir ja angezeigt...

Mfg


----------



## msix38 (23. Dezember 2008)

ich habe zuviele fragen, was ist wenn ich zuviel einsammle, dann kann ich nicht mehr laufen, nur gehen, aber dann muss ich wieder ne BOX finden um Sachen abzuladen. Und wo finde ich denn nen Doc? Und was bedeutet die rote Meldung oben rechts?


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Dezember 2008)

@Rosstaeuscher : den König der Mirelurk's gibts nicht mehr, er war ein weichei, der sogenannte schatz des Mirelurkkönigs besteht aus einer powerfaust, stimpaks, munition und geld, nicht schlecht, war auch nicht besonders anstrengend, paar Mirelurks abknallen dann der bossfight. 

Diesmal hab ich die zutaten für das Gleisgewehr bevor ich die Anleitung gefunden hab, ich verfrachte alles was ich finde im Haus, sei es noch so unbedeutsam wie ein OP-schlauch zb, man weiss nie wofür das zeugs später gut ist.

Der Hund Dogmeat lebt immer noch und bewacht das Haus

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=53340&stc=1&d=1230057185


----------



## Gebieter (23. Dezember 2008)

Irgendwie finde ich Lyon nicht mehr. Ich würde ganz gerne die Powerrüstung tragen können ^^.

Und sagt mir mal wo ich gescheite Waffen herbekomme. Muni für den Fatman hab ich keine mehr, alles verbraucht ^^. Und wo gibts denn n paar einfache Gegner??? Muss mich noch bissel hochskillen.

Edit: Außerdem herrscht bei mir IMMER Munitionsknappheit... Liegt das daran, dass ich den Vats Modus relativ selten benutze?? Irgendwie trifft mein Ava im Vats Modus kaum, also schiess ich meistens ohne.


----------



## riedochs (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich steh mal wieder vor ein paar Fragen:

Wo finde ich den König der Mirelurks? Auch unter dem Denkmal? Da wollte ich nachdem ich den Quest wegen dem Buch damit erledigt habe eh nochmal hin.

Mit welcher Waffe kann ich die MiniAtombomben verwenden?

Wie bekomme ich Zugang zu dem abgebrochenen Bug von Rivet City?


----------



## Uziflator (24. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich steh mal wieder vor ein paar Fragen:
> 
> Mit welcher Waffe kann ich die MiniAtombomben verwenden?


Das kannst die MiniAtombomben mit dem *Fatman* verschießen.

Die andern kann ich dir nicht beantworten, leider.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich steh mal wieder vor ein paar Fragen:
> 
> 
> Wie bekomme ich Zugang zu dem abgebrochenen Bug von Rivet City?




Entweder die Tür aufbrechen....oder bei der Trennung von Bug und Heck tauchen.....da ist ein Zugang....viel Speichern und oft luft holen....


Den König der Mireluks findest Du in der Nähe vom Depot der Nationalgarde/Metrostation Friendships Heights....ganz im Norden von DC.....ist so ein Abwasserkanalzugang....(Großes Loch im Boden)....

Und zwar wenn Du vor der Metro stehts nach links die Straße rauf, dann links sind ein paar zerstörte Bürogebäude ??? da zwischen durch....dann siehts Du es schon....wenn Du weiter die Straße rauf gehst, dann kommst Du zum Depot der Nationalgarde....

Mfg

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (24. Dezember 2008)

Danke. Für Tür aufbrechen langt es bei mir noch nicht. Dann werde ich wohl tauchen gehen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Danke.  Dann werde ich wohl tauchen gehen.



schnorchel nicht vergessen

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Danke. Für Tür aufbrechen langt es bei mir noch nicht. Dann werde ich wohl tauchen gehen.


 
Und häufig speichern - hinter der Tür ist immer noch Wasser genug....
(Von den "un-netten" Geschöpfen reden wir schon gar nicht)

btw. wenn du fertig bist - *von innen* lässt sich die Tür problemlos öffen
Also *nicht* den selben Weg zurück nehmen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe endlich Oasis gefunden....


Bevor ich es vergesse.....


*Ich wünsche Euch allen *

*Frohe Weihnachten*​ 

Leider sitzte ich immer noch im Büro....aber um 12.30 Uhr ist Feierabend....​ 
Heute Nachmittag ist die Bude Voll....Schwiegerelter, Schwager mit Schwägerin und zukünftigen Neffen , Meine Eltern, zwei mini Hunde und eine komische Katze.....​ 
Mein kleiner Sohn ist schon ganz aufgeregt.....Bald kommt der Weihnachtsmann....​ 
Mfg​


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Dezember 2008)

@Rosstaeuscher : was gibts denn in der Oase zu holen ?

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=53495&stc=1&d=1230117453


----------



## msix38 (24. Dezember 2008)

Boah, die Gegner werden ja immer besser^^


----------



## Gebieter (24. Dezember 2008)

Sagt mal, hatte keine von euch irgendwie Munitionsknappheit am Anfang??? Ich hab nie genug Munition fällt mir da auf. Ich schaff immer 2 Gegner oder so (gut, kommt drauf an was für welche) aber grad bei diesen Supermutanten verschiess ich teilweise meine ganze Muni. War das bei euch auch so?? Und wo krieg ich denn viel Muni her?? Ich bin grad dabei fur Moyra nach Rivet City zu gehn, aber da muss ich erstmal hinkommen, was ohne Muni doch etwas blöd ist... Also wo bekomm ich denn jetzt am besten Muni her?? In Megaton hat keiner mehr Muni, die hab ich schon gekauft...


----------



## msix38 (24. Dezember 2008)

E-FREAK, was passiert, wenn du mit dieser Kanone (Bild 3) einen Köter zur Strecke bringst?


----------



## hyperionical (24. Dezember 2008)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hatte keine von euch irgendwie Munitionsknappheit am Anfang??? Ich hab nie genug Munition fällt mir da auf. Ich schaff immer 2 Gegner oder so (gut, kommt drauf an was für welche) aber grad bei diesen Supermutanten verschiess ich teilweise meine ganze Muni. War das bei euch auch so?? Und wo krieg ich denn viel Muni her?? Ich bin grad dabei fur Moyra nach Rivet City zu gehn, aber da muss ich erstmal hinkommen, was ohne Muni doch etwas blöd ist... Also wo bekomm ich denn jetzt am besten Muni her?? In Megaton hat keiner mehr Muni, die hab ich schon gekauft...



Du solltest dich an die Waffen haltren die Gegner viel fallen lassen, z.B. die Jagdflinte der Supermutanten und Geld sammeln indem du alles sammelst was nicht niet- und nagelfest ist (ja auch verbrannte Bücher usw.) und zu Geld machst. Des weitern solltest du lukrative "Nebensammelquests lösen", z.B. wenn du Reillys Ranger rettest erhälst du ein Geomapper-Modul und kannst dir für jeden Ort den du entdeckst Kronkorken holen (hatte das Modul vergessen und 4000 Kronkorken auf einmal bekommen). 
Das wichtigste bleibt aber am Anfang alles zu Sammeln und beachte die Entfernung im Vats-Modus, zu nah und zu fern (variert je nach Waffe) führen zu niedrigem Schaden (auch abhängig von deiner Skillung - besonders den kleine Waffen Skill ausbauen!)
Trotzdem weiter viel Spaß und ein frohes Fest.


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Dezember 2008)

*@msix38 *das ist die minigun, ist zu schade um damit auf die hunde zu schiessen, nimm lieber ne normale pistole, 10mm, chinesische oder die 32mm


so hab mir mal den Todeskrallen-handschuh auf meiner werkbank gebaut, ist ne gute waffe, für Ghule sehr gut geeignet, ein zwei schläge und vaya con Dios, für einen Mirelurk zb reicht das ding auch aus, da man muss aber schon 4mal draufhauen.

Btw weiss noch jemand wo man die Anleitung für den Bau des Gleisgewehr's findet, kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, die nötigen bauteile hab ich mittlerweile zusammen.

mfg und frohe weinachten euch allen


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=53569&stc=1&d=1230127777


----------



## hyperionical (24. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> *@msix38 *das ist die minigun, ist zu schade um damit auf die hunde zu schiessen, nimm lieber ne normale pistole, 10mm, chinesische oder die 32mm
> 
> 
> so hab mir mal den Todeskrallen-handschuh auf meiner werkbank gebaut, ist ne gute waffe, für Ghule sehr gut geeignet, ein zwei schläge und vaya con Dios, für einen Mirelurk zb reicht das ding auch aus, da man muss aber schon 4mal draufhauen.
> ...



Onkelz for ever!

Wo krieg ich den Todeskrallenhandschuh her?
Danke für die ständigen Bilderupdates zum besten Spiel des Jahres!

P.S. In der Oase gibts nix groß zu holen, is aber mal ne interessante Abwechslung zur Ödland-Tristess und verlangt dir eine schwere moralische Entscheidung über Leben und Tod ab!


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Dezember 2008)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Onkelz for ever!
> 
> Wo krieg ich den Todeskrallenhandschuh her?
> Danke für die ständigen Bilderupdates zum besten Spiel des Jahres!
> ...



ich muss Rosstaeuscher fragen wo man die Anleitung für den Bau des Handschuhs findet, hab's schon wieder vergessen, aber Rosstaeuscher hat das Lösungsbuch, dort sollte es drin stehen, ich werd auch noch nachforschen, vielleicht erinner ich mich auch noch....

Danke übrigens für dein screenshot feedback 

mfg und frohe weinachten


----------



## Gebieter (24. Dezember 2008)

Soo, jetzt bin ich auf Level 7, es fehlen glaub noch 400 EP bis zu Level 8 und jetzt läufts schon wesentlich besser. Im Museum gabs genug Muni und diese dummen Supermutanten krieg ich jetzt auch mit 3 Kopfschüssen weg (Jagdflinte) . 

Bei Rivet City hab ich aber doch wieder nachschauen müssen, wie ich da reinkomm  . Die Sprechanlage hab ich glatt übersehen. Und Kopfschmerzen hab ich jetzt auch  . Will weiterspielen verdammt


----------



## Adrenalize (24. Dezember 2008)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Sagt mal, hatte keine von euch irgendwie Munitionsknappheit am Anfang??? Ich hab nie genug Munition fällt mir da auf. Ich schaff immer 2 Gegner oder so (gut, kommt drauf an was für welche) aber grad bei diesen Supermutanten verschiess ich teilweise meine ganze Muni. War das bei euch auch so?? Und wo krieg ich denn viel Muni her?? Ich bin grad dabei fur Moyra nach Rivet City zu gehn, aber da muss ich erstmal hinkommen, was ohne Muni doch etwas blöd ist... Also wo bekomm ich denn jetzt am besten Muni her?? In Megaton hat keiner mehr Muni, die hab ich schon gekauft...


Ich glaube du hattest erwähnt, dass du ohne VATS spielst, oder? Das dürfte der Grund sein. Denn Critical Shots gehen glaub nur über das VATS System. Und dort kann man gezielt auf einzlene Körperteiel gehen, macht also mehr Schaden als einfach so draufzuballern. Fallout ist halt kein Shooter.

Wenn die Trefferprozente im VATS zu niedrig sind, musst du näher ran. Das ist am Anfang noch etwas blöd, aber später im spiel kann man richtig zum Sniper mutieren.
Aber Munitionsprobleme hatte ich eigentlich nie. Halt immer alles einsammeln und dafür Muni und anderes Zeug kaufen. Am anfang braucht man halt 10mm Muni, dann später 5.56 für die Assaults, und dann später Combat Shotgun und 44er Magnum für Lincolns Gewehr.

Jegliche Muni immer einsammeln, die wiegt nichts.


----------



## Gebieter (24. Dezember 2008)

Ne, ich hab auch scho kritische Treffer ohne VATS hinbekommen.


----------



## hyperionical (24. Dezember 2008)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Ne, ich hab auch scho kritische Treffer ohne VATS hinbekommen.



Sind ab er sehr selten, im Vats hab ich sie bei jedem Schusswechsel. Musste mich als Shooterspieler auch erst daran gewöhnen, aber da die Kämpfe auch ohne Vats in RPG-Manier berechnet werden kann man es eh nicht wie einen Shooter spielen.


----------



## Gebieter (24. Dezember 2008)

DAS ist mir mittlerweile auch aufgefallen  . Aber dafür gibts ja denn Vats Modus.


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Dezember 2008)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Ne, ich hab auch scho kritische Treffer ohne VATS hinbekommen.



V.A.T.S mach doch aber viel mehr spass, ich nutze es bei jedem gegner, sogar bei RAD-Kakerlaken, und durch V.A.T.S sind herrliche screenshots möglich

mfg


----------



## Gebieter (24. Dezember 2008)

So jetzt ist mein Spiel auch endlich uncut . Ich muss sagen : DERBE!! Das ist wirklich derbe gemacht. Aber erhöht den Spielfaktor immens.

Achja:

FROHE WEIHNACHTEN  .


----------



## Uziflator (24. Dezember 2008)

Hast du mal ein link für den Uncut Patch?? Wäre sehr nett!

Meiner funzt nich, is aber auch älter!


----------



## Gebieter (24. Dezember 2008)

Hast ne PN  .


----------



## hyperionical (24. Dezember 2008)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Hast ne PN  .



Für mich bitte auch, Gebieter!

Gibt es eine Songliste oder wurden die Lieder für Fallout 3 geschreiben (insbesondere "I don`t want to set the world on fire" was ich einfach geil finde)?


----------



## Sarge_70 (24. Dezember 2008)

so hier noch ein paar bildchen zum kucken , leider hab ich den Fatman noch nicht

mfg


*PS : @hyperionical : der song den du meinst ist von "The Ink Spots", einer Gesangsband die ihre grössten Erfolge in den vierzigern feiern konnte. 
*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Ink_Spots


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=53612&stc=1&d=1230149842


----------



## Gebieter (24. Dezember 2008)

Muhar  .


----------



## Uziflator (24. Dezember 2008)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Hast ne PN  .



Danke


----------



## riedochs (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich benutze viel des Heckenschützengewehr. In Rivet City gibt es da auch einiges an Muni dafür.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> @Rosstaeuscher : was gibts denn in der Oase zu holen ?
> 
> mfg
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=53495&stc=1&d=1230117453





hyperionical schrieb:


> Onkelz for ever!
> 
> Wo krieg ich den Todeskrallenhandschuh her?
> Danke für die ständigen Bilderupdates zum besten Spiel des Jahres!
> ...




Das mit dem Todeskrallen Handschuh muss ich auch erst suchen.....ich weis gar nicht mehr wo ich den Bauplan gefunden habe....

Ich würde nicht sagen das es in Oasis nichts zu holen gibt....Muni, Scharfschützengewehr, Chinesische Maschinengewehr, Raketenwerfer, ne Spezielle Powerrüstung, ein Amulett.....was Feilschen um 10 dauerhaft erhöht....eine Kapuze die Schleichen um 10 erhöht....*Einen sprechenden Baum..*

Ist auch nett an zu sehen....Du hast 4 Möglichkeiten um Oasis zu lösen....je nachdem wofür Du Dich entscheidest, bekommst Du die Belohnung....

*Oasis*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich bin jetzt auf Level 21.....

Mfg


----------



## hyperionical (25. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das mit dem Todeskrallen Handschuh muss ich auch erst suchen.....ich weis gar nicht mehr wo ich den Bauplan gefunden habe....
> 
> Ich würde nicht sagen das es in Oasis nichts zu holen gibt....Muni, Scharfschützengewehr, Chinesische Maschinengewehr, Raketenwerfer, ne Spezielle Powerrüstung, ein Amulett.....was Feilschen um 10 dauerhaft erhöht....eine Kapuze die Schleichen um 10 erhöht....*Einen sprechenden Baum..*
> 
> ...


@e-freak: Danke für den Tipp!
@uziflator und Gebieter: Danke für die PN!
Na dann hab ich wohl die falsche Lösung bei Oasis genommen.

  PS: Level 27 (und es gibt noch soviel zu tun)!


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das mit dem Todeskrallen Handschuh muss ich auch erst suchen.....ich weis gar nicht mehr wo ich den Bauplan gefunden habe....
> 
> Ich bin jetzt auf Level 21.....
> 
> Mfg



war das nicht in der Höhle von Rock Creek wo man den Bauplan findet, fällt mir echt auch nicht mehr ein. 

Du hast also die mod installiert, was muss man da tun, einfach in den Fallout3 Ordner kopieren und fertig ??

*
PS : @Hyperionical : kannst du mir bitte den Link für die MOD schicken ?*

MFG


----------



## hyperionical (25. Dezember 2008)

Ersmal der Link:
Level 100 Cap at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community

Es gibt keine Install, einfach entpacken in den Data-Ordner im F3 - Verzeichniss und dann im Laucher unter Datendateien auswählen. Funzt bei mir ohne Probs.


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Dezember 2008)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Ersmal der Link:
> Level 100 Cap at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
> 
> Es gibt keine Install, einfach entpacken in den Data-Ordner im F3 - Verzeichniss und dann im Laucher unter Datendateien auswählen. Funzt bei mir ohne Probs.




ok danke für den tipp

Hab die ESP datei einfach in den Fallout3>data ordner gepackt, richtig so ?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=53695&stc=1&d=1230202355


*EDIT : ok hat geklappt, muss man bei "Datendatein" das Häkchen bei den beiden datein setzen ?*

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ok danke für den tipp
> 
> Hab die ESP datei einfach in den Fallout3>data ordner gepackt, richtig so ?
> 
> ...




Nur bei einem, sonst gibt es probs.....angeblich soll es mit Level 40 probleme geben....level 30 soll einwandfrei funktionieren....

Ein Diagram für einen Krallenhandschuh sollte auf jeden Fall einer der Fahrenden Händler habe ..... mein Bauplan habe ich vom "F. Scott Key Pfad und Campingplatz" Südlich von Gridersdale/Nördlich vom Dunwich Gebäude....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Dezember 2008)

Ein paar Impressionen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg


----------



## Gebieter (25. Dezember 2008)

Schaade... Nach 15 Stunden hab ich die Hauptstory durchbekommen. Naja dann kommen jetzt eben die Nebenquests hrhr  .


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Dezember 2008)

wer die LOB Industries betritt soll sich schon mal auf ne masse an robotern aller gattungen vorbereiten, da gibts ne menge an energiezellen und stimpaks zu holen, sowie einiges an munition, unter anderem hab ich dort die chinesische pistole "Zhu-Rong V418" gefunden, das ding ist aber nicht so der bringer, aber um die waffenkollektion zu erweitern reichts aus-.

Bei Canterbury Commons gibts in der Stadt auch ne interessante quest, es geht drum den Streit zwischen der "Ameisterin" und dem "Mechanisten" zu schlichten, man hole sich die quest bei den bewohnern, lege die Ameisterin um, und bekehre den Mechanisten, danach winken 400 kronkorken und ne Mords-laserwaffe, der "Blick des Protektrons"

*EDIT :* *was haltet ihr eigentlich von den verschiedenen mod's für F3 ? *

Beim Boss Monster Add-on zb werden 5 neue Bosse hinzugefügt, deren Zahl steigt dadurch auf 12, einige neue waffen sind ebenfalls enthalten
http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=1931


MFG


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=53770&stc=1&d=1230216773


----------



## The_Rock (25. Dezember 2008)

Kann ich bitte auch den Link zum Uncut Patch haben? 

Danke schonmal


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Bei Canterbury Commons gibts in der Stadt auch ne interessante quest, es geht drum den Streit zwischen der "Ameisterin" und dem "Mechanisten" zu schlichten, man hole sich die quest bei den bewohnern, lege die Ameisterin um, und bekehre den Mechanisten, danach winken 400 kronkorken und ne Mords-laserwaffe, der "Blick des Protektrons"


Wow, grad gesehen, die macht ja 71 base dmg vs 11dmg der normalen Laser Pistol. Ist gekauft! 
Gut dass ich die normalen Pistols gesammelt habe, damit kann ich sie dann reparieren.
Ich bin jetzt gerade in der Citadel beim Hauptquest und muss den GECK suchen. Bin glaubich schon Lvl16.  Das schreit nach dem Levelcap Mod bei mir. 

Welche Rüstung findet ihr eigentlich am besten bzw. welche benutzt ihr? Ich hab die Reillys Ranger Rüstung bisher, und dazu die Terrible Shotgun und Licoln's Rifle benutzt.
Jetzt kann ich die Enclave Rüstung nutzen, hab eine Power Armor und eine Tesla hochrepariert. die Tesla gibt halt 10 Punkte auf Energiewaffen, aber da hab ich eh bald 100 voll. Das +1 strength der Power Rüstung ist halt nett zum Zeug tragen.
Eventuell steige ich jetzt dann waffenmäßig auf die Protektron Laserpistole und diese Plasma Rifle des androiden um, mal sehen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wow, grad gesehen, die macht ja 71 base dmg vs 11dmg der normalen Laser Pistol. Ist gekauft!
> 
> Welche Rüstung findet ihr eigentlich am besten bzw. welche benutzt ihr? Ich hab die Reillys Ranger Rüstung bisher, und dazu die Terrible Shotgun und Licoln's Rifle benutzt.



ja die waffe haut ganz schön rein, ich hab atm nur die Talon-Kampfrüstung, bin aber auch erst auf level 5, hab nämlich neu angefangen, im moment bin ich nur auf erkundungsreise, lass sogar die nebenquest's von Moira liegen, von der hauptquest gar nicht zu reden



The_Rock schrieb:


> Kann ich bitte auch den Link zum Uncut Patch haben?
> 
> Danke schonmal



hier,der link vom 4players forum da findest du den uncut patch als rar datei

http://forum.4pforen.4players.de/viewtopic.php?t=60430
mfg

Level Cap Increaser at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community


----------



## Uziflator (25. Dezember 2008)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Kann ich bitte auch den Link zum Uncut Patch haben?
> 
> Danke schonmal


Hast ne PN


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wow, grad gesehen, die macht ja 71 base dmg vs 11dmg der normalen Laser Pistol. Ist gekauft!
> Gut dass ich die normalen Pistols gesammelt habe, damit kann ich sie dann reparieren.
> Ich bin jetzt gerade in der Citadel beim Hauptquest und muss den GECK suchen. Bin glaubich schon Lvl16.  Das schreit nach dem Levelcap Mod bei mir.
> 
> ...




Heftige Wumme.....

Ich benutze auch die Reillys Rüstung.....habe jetzt ne Power Rüstung von Oasis....kann die aber noch nicht tragen....in Old Onley bei Vault 92 im Untergrund gibt es die beste Powerrüstung.....die spricht sogar....

ABER Vorsticht .... Old Onley ist mit Todeskrallen verseucht....

Als Waffen habe ich nen Todeskrallenhandschuh....Mini Gun, Laser Gun, das Plasmagewehr des Androiden, *FATMAN* und ein Chinesisches Sturmgewehr....

Mfg


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mir die Protektron Laserpistole mal geholt, aber die hat anscheinend keine 71dmg sondern nur 21 dmg. Zwar nicht übel für ne Pistol, aber natürlich lange nicht so prickelnd. Ich glaub Sidneys Ultra SMG macht mehr Schaden.


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Dezember 2008)

noch mal n'paar bildchen 

weiss vielleicht jemand was es mit der quest "wissenschaftliche anstrengungen" und vault 112 auf sich hat, hat das was mit der hauptquest zu tun ?

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=53838&stc=1&d=1230230151


----------



## Adrenalize (25. Dezember 2008)

Ja, ist das Hauptquest. In Vault 112 gibts ein wenig Virtual Reality und man trifft seinen Vater wieder.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die Protektron Laserpistole mal geholt, aber die hat anscheinend keine 71dmg sondern nur 21 dmg. Zwar nicht übel für ne Pistol, aber natürlich lange nicht so prickelnd. Ich glaub Sidneys Ultra SMG macht mehr Schaden.



Richtig....Sidneys macht 56 Schaden.....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ja, ist das Hauptquest. In Vault 112 gibts ein wenig Virtual Reality und man trifft seinen Vater wieder.



ok danke, dann lass ich die quest mal schön ruhen bis später 

mfg


----------



## BabbelCyrex (26. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute erstmal  Daumen hoch!!!! 
Wirklich Super Board hier 
Ich habe mal ne Frage bezüglich F3.
Ich wollte mal Fragen ob ich F3 mit meinem System "gut" (auf die Grafik und Performance bezogen) spielen kann. Max. Auflösung is 1440x900
Mein Sys :
Prozessor :Intel Core 2 Duo E8600 (3,33GHz) 
Mainboard:| MSI P7N SLI-FI 
RAM: 4096MB Infineon / Team Elite DDR2 CL5 PC2-800
Festplatte: 320 GB SATA Marken-Festplatte / 7200 u/min 8MB
GraKa: NVidia GeForce 9800 GTX+ 512MB 2xDVI
Netzteil:750 W Super-Silent Netzteil  | 
Soundkarte: 5.1 OnBoard
Bedanke mich schonmal und wünsche allen noch Frohe Feiertage 

Mfg. Tobias


----------



## hyperionical (26. Dezember 2008)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> Hi Leute erstmal  Daumen hoch!!!!
> Wirklich Super Board hier
> Ich habe mal ne Frage bezüglich F3.
> Ich wollte mal Fragen ob ich F3 mit meinem System "gut" (auf die Grafik und Performance bezogen) spielen kann. Max. Auflösung is 1440x900
> ...



Kein Problem da das Spiel nicht so resssourcenunrig ist (Solltest auf keinen Fall die Auto-Einstellung des Games nehmen -grausig). Außerdem kannst du detalliert einstellen wie weit die Sichtweite und Qualität einzelner Effekte ist (Runterstellen der üblichen Ressourchenfresser wie Schatten, Gras bringt logischerweise am meisten). Als einziger Flaschhals könnten sich 512 MB Vram erweisen, aber dann stellt man einfach die Sichtweiten ein bissl um. Also keine Angst es läuft ja auch auf meine (übertakteten) 8800 Ultra mit vollen Sichtweiten und maximalen Effekten!


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Dezember 2008)

hab in Rivet City die sechste wackepuppe für Intelligenz gefunden, im Science Lab auf einem Tisch, dann war ich noch im NukaCola Werk, viel zu holen gibts dort allerdings nicht, die Nuka Lurks  sind auf jeden Fall zähe Biester   

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=53994&stc=1&d=1230298205


----------



## Uziflator (26. Dezember 2008)

Schicke Bilder!!

In welcher Quest muss man zurück ins Vault 101?


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Dezember 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Schicke Bilder!!
> 
> In welcher Quest muss man zurück ins Vault 101?



keine ahnung, hab schon mal versucht wieder rein zu gehen, hat nicht geklappt, ob's wohl noch ne quest zu Vault 101 gibt 

mfg


----------



## Uziflator (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich weiß das es eine gibt aber weiß nich welche quest.

Stabd mal in einer Zeitschrift.PCG oder so.


----------



## ThoR65 (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub iwie bei der 2. Quest bei Project Purity im Jeffersson Memorial bekommt man ne Nachricht von Amata, wonach man zur Vault 101 zurückkehren soll.


----------



## hyperionical (26. Dezember 2008)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Ich weiß das es eine gibt aber weiß nich welche quest.
> 
> Stabd mal in einer Zeitschrift.PCG oder so.



Wenn du in Megaton (oder sonstwie in der Nähe von Vault 101) vorbeikommst kriegt du die Vault101-Notfallfrequenz rein und dann kanns losgehen. Ist kein Hauptquest, ergo muss man ihn nicht erledigen().

PS: Endlich ist die Taloncompany ausgelöscht und ich hab meine Ruhe!


----------



## Uziflator (26. Dezember 2008)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Wenn du in Megaton (oder sonstwie in der Nähe von Vault 101) vorbeikommst kriegt du die Vault101-Notfallfrequenz rein und dann kanns losgehen. Ist kein Hauptquest, ergo muss man ihn nicht erledigen().


Das hab ich schon geklärtmit e-freak1.





hyperionical schrieb:


> PS: Endlich ist die Taloncompany ausgelöscht und ich hab meine Ruhe!



Wo ist den die Basis von den.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Dezember 2008)

hyperionical schrieb:


> PS: Endlich ist die Taloncompany ausgelöscht und ich hab meine Ruhe!




Abwarten, die kommen wieder....auch wenn Du das Fort geräumt hast....

Die sind wie schlechte Angewohnheiten....die wird man nicht mehr los...

Mfg


----------



## Gebieter (26. Dezember 2008)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Wenn du in Megaton (oder sonstwie in der Nähe von Vault 101) vorbeikommst kriegt du die Vault101-Notfallfrequenz rein und dann kanns losgehen. Ist kein Hauptquest, ergo muss man ihn nicht erledigen().
> 
> PS: Endlich ist die Taloncompany ausgelöscht und ich hab meine Ruhe!



Hmm ja, aber was ist mit dem Code??? Oder muss man die Frequenz dazu anhören??


----------



## hyperionical (26. Dezember 2008)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Hmm ja, aber was ist mit dem Code??? Oder muss man die Frequenz dazu anhören??



Wenn die Meldung über die Frequenzerfassung erscheint einfach bei Radio im Pipnoy auswählen und die Nachrichtenschleife einmal anhören.

@rosstäuscher: Das ist ja mal Müll! Diese 3er-Trupps nerven gewaltig,auch wenn sie keine Bedrohung darstellen (Dank "Sprint des Sensenmannes", was ich nur empfehlen kann!)


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Dezember 2008)

persönlich finde ich dass Fallout3 als ROLLENSPIEL ! weitaus mehr und bessere Action bringt als jeder x-beliebige Shooter und jedes andere action basierte spiel das ich bisher gespielt habe, ganz zu schweigen von anderen Rollenspielen 

mfg 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54069&stc=1&d=1230308039


----------



## BabbelCyrex (26. Dezember 2008)

So erstmal ein herzliches Dankeschön an Hyperionical!
Könnt ihr mir beschreiben wie dass Spiel so ist, was für gute,schlechte Erfahrungen ihr gemacht habt etc?


Mfg. Tobias


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Dezember 2008)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir beschreiben wie dass Spiel so ist, was für gute,schlechte Erfahrungen ihr gemacht habt etc?
> 
> Mfg. Tobias



hi, hatte am anfang probleme mit freezes in geschlossenen räumen ohne NPC's, hab dann das spiel neu installiert und im treiber v-sync eingeschaltet, seitdem keine freezes mehr und nur ein mal back to desktop.

Bugs oder andere fehler hab ich bis jetzt nicht bemerkt, ausser dass mein Hund mal gerne unter der Zimmerdecke schwebt 

mfg

*PS :* mann oh mann, mein erstes Fallout screenshot album ist jetzt mit 319 screens schon verdammt voll, es bleiben noch 16 plätze frei, da muss ich doch gleich ein zweites eröffnen


----------



## BabbelCyrex (26. Dezember 2008)

Thx freak, also scheint es dass Fallout 3 doch wirklich mit der beste wenn nicht sogar der beste Titel des Jahres ist oder??
Naja dass mit dem Hund kann man verkraften oder ^^


Mfg. Tobias

P.S: Ja eröffne dein 2. Album und stell das erste dann zum dl bereit^^


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Dezember 2008)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> Thx freak, also scheint es dass Fallout 3 doch wirklich mit der beste wenn nicht sogar der beste Titel des Jahres ist oder??
> Naja dass mit dem Hund kann man verkraften oder ^^
> 
> Mfg. Tobias
> ...



ist für mich zumindest definitif das spiel des Jahres 2008 

mfg

*Edit :* falls interesse besteht, kannst du dir das album mal anschauen
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/e-freak1-albums-fallout-3-screenshot-s.html


----------



## BabbelCyrex (26. Dezember 2008)

Thx 
Hey noch ne Frage dass Spiel basiert ja auf Rpg und Shooter Elementen, sind diese gut miteinander verbunden und findet man auch Items zum Aufrüsten etc??


Mfg . Tobiuas


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Dezember 2008)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> Thx
> Hey noch ne Frage dass Spiel basiert ja auf Rpg und Shooter Elementen, sind diese gut miteinander verbunden und findet man auch Items zum Aufrüsten etc??
> 
> Mfg . Tobiuas



ich finde die rpg elemente einfach genial, vom Charakter entwickeln, sowie den technischen, wissenschaftlichen, den waffenskills, das hochleveln, usw, man kann einfach nicht alles erwähnen wie du die Spielfigur entwickeln kannst, es ist einfach wahnsinnig umfangreich. 

Damit bei dem spiel nicht nur shooter atmosphäre bei den actionszenen aufkommt, gibt es das V.A.T.S Kampfsystem, es werden dir beim aktivieren von V.A.T.S die verschiedenen Körperregionen des Feindes angezeigt, wobei das spiel dir dann auch in % angibt wie die trefferchance bei den jeweiligen körperteilen aussieht


----------



## BabbelCyrex (26. Dezember 2008)

Dass hört sich ja super an 
Also loht es sich auf alle Fälle Geld für F3 zu investieren?
Habt ih Erfahrungen mit der Collectors Edition???



Mfg. Tobias

P.S: Es gibt ja auch Uncut-Patches, funktionieren die??
(Ich bin nicht Goresüchtig etc. ich finde nur solche Games wie F3 sollten in ihrem "Ursprungszustand" gespielt werden.)


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Dezember 2008)

hyperionical schrieb:


> @rosstäuscher: Das ist ja mal Müll! Diese 3er-Trupps nerven gewaltig,auch wenn sie keine Bedrohung darstellen (Dank "Sprint des Sensenmannes", was ich nur empfehlen kann!)



Das kannst Du laut sagen....aber bei mir kommen die häufig mit 5-8 Leuten und haben häufig Kampfroboter dabei....aber ich habe ja ne Laser Gattling.........vielleicht auch noch vorher mal mit nem FATMAN reinhauen....



BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> Thx
> Hey noch ne Frage dass Spiel basiert ja auf Rpg und Shooter Elementen, sind diese gut miteinander verbunden und findet man auch Items zum Aufrüsten etc??
> Mfg . Tobiuas



Nun, das kannst Du schon anhand der Screens sehen....

Folgende Waffen gibt es


10 GROSSE Waffen (Mini Gun / Flammenwerfer)
12 Energie Waffen (Laser Pistole/Gewehr etc.)
6 verschiedene Granaten
28 Nahkampf Waffen
25 Kleine Waffen ( Sturmgewehrt/Pistolen)
6 mal Waffenlos (Schlagring/Powerfaus etc.)
8 Eigenbau Waffen ( Todeskrallenhandschuh etc.)
Einige davon sind Sonderausführungen mit extra Schaden...

Kleidung


32 Rüstungen
26 Helme
48 Sonstige Kleidung (Overals etc.)
24 Hüte, Brillen
Viele davon haben Sonderfunktionen....sind Einzelstücke

Dazu noch Medikamente, Geschirr, Töpfe, Batterien und und und.....

Für den kleinen Auszug habe ich mal ins Lösungsbuch geschaut....

Du kannst auch alles mögliche miteinander kombinieren...

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Nun, das kannst Du schon anhand der Screens sehen....
> 
> Folgende Waffen gibt es
> 
> ...



der Mann weiss bescheid 

mfg


----------



## BabbelCyrex (26. Dezember 2008)

Danke an Rosstäuscher 
Ich vermute mal diese "Fatmans" werden wohl die kleinen süßen Atomsprengköpfe sein was?! (Ich glaub dass war die Abombe für Nagasaki oder war es doch Hiroshima??)
Dass erfreut mich, was die "Rollenspiel" Elemente angeht, da ich in letzter Zeit sehr von bekannten Rollenspiel Genres enttäuscht wurde.

Mfg. Tobias


----------



## riedochs (26. Dezember 2008)

Ist bei euch das auch so wenn ihr eine Waffe repariert das die aus dem Inventar verschwindet?


----------



## ThoR65 (26. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ist bei euch das auch so wenn ihr eine Waffe repariert das die aus dem Inventar verschwindet?


 
Nur die 2te Waffe verschwindet, weil davon die Ersatzteile benutzt werden. 

Meine derzeitige Lieblingwaffe ist die Allienpistole. Laufende Fackeln sind supi Laternen im Dunkeln  . Und die Aschehaufen weisen einem immer den Weg.


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Dezember 2008)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Meine derzeitige Lieblingwaffe ist die Allienpistole.



wo gibts die denn ? 

mfg


----------



## Gebieter (26. Dezember 2008)

Lauf von Minefield aus Richtung Norden. Irgendwann empfängst so n komisches Signal, dem läufst nach bis in so n leicht radioaktiven Bereich kommst. Da liegt dann n Ufo  .


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (26. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> wo gibts die denn ?
> 
> mfg




Haste per PN....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Dezember 2008)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Lauf von Minefield aus Richtung Norden. Irgendwann empfängst so n komisches Signal, dem läufst nach bis in so n leicht radioaktiven Bereich kommst. Da liegt dann n Ufo  .





Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Haste per PN....
> 
> Mfg



Danke euch beiden 

mfg


----------



## Uziflator (26. Dezember 2008)

Wills auch wissen!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Dezember 2008)

Hey all,
Hier mal die Dart-Gun(Eigenbau)
und der Alien-Blaster ^^
Grüße!
mehr Screenshots hier
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ot-thread-bitte-keine-ot-diskussionen-35.html

------------


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Dezember 2008)

Was soll ich sagen.....ist halt Fallout.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Dezember 2008)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Meine derzeitige Lieblingwaffe ist die Allienpistole.


 
Habs zwar schon mal gepostet - aber zur Sicherheit nochmal..

Die Muni dazu ist - freundlich formuliert - rar
Also sparsam einsetzen....


----------



## Masher (27. Dezember 2008)

**** hab das game durch...aber wo gibts alien waffen...?^^


----------



## hyperionical (27. Dezember 2008)

Destructor12 schrieb:


> **** hab das game durch...aber wo gibts alien waffen...?^^



Minefield nach Norden bis das Signal kommt und dann nur einsammel, die perfekte Waffe mit unglaublicher Durchschlagskraft.


----------



## BabbelCyrex (27. Dezember 2008)

Hey Hyperionical könntest du mir eventuell deine Einstellungen (Grafik) posten, da ich nicht genau weis wie ich die beste Performance und Optik aus den Einstellungen hole.
Bräuchte deine Settings damit ich nen Punkt habe, an dem ich mich orientieren kann.
Wäre sehr nett von dir.

Mfg. Tobias


----------



## hyperionical (27. Dezember 2008)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> Hey Hyperionical könntest du mir eventuell deine Einstellungen (Grafik) posten, da ich nicht genau weis wie ich die beste Performance und Optik aus den Einstellungen hole.
> Bräuchte deine Settings damit ich nen Punkt habe, an dem ich mich orientieren kann.
> Wäre sehr nett von dir.
> 
> Mfg. Tobias



VSync an
1680*1050
Bildschrimeffekte: Hochdynamik
Antialaising: 8 Sampels
Ansitrop.:12Sampels
Erweitert:Alles auf Maximum + Alle Haken auswählen

Kann aber nicht garantieren das das bei dir läuft da meine 8800Ultra leistungsfähiger als deine 9800GTX+ ist.


----------



## BabbelCyrex (27. Dezember 2008)

o.O
wie kann dass denn sein hab anis und anti alias aus und auflösung 1440x900
und alles manuell nur auf hoch und manchmal laggts noch 
Naja muss mich wohl mit den settings abfinden

Mfg. Tobias


----------



## hyperionical (27. Dezember 2008)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> o.O
> wie kann dass denn sein hab anis und anti alias aus und auflösung 1440x900
> und alles manuell nur auf hoch und manchmal laggts noch
> Naja muss mich wohl mit den settings abfinden
> ...



Hast du deine Graka übertaketet (wie ist sie gekühlt)und welches OS hast du? Ohne die hohe Übertaktung bei mir würde ich auch nur vor mich hin laggen und wie schon erwähnt ist deine 9800 auch nicht so leistungsfähig, trotz des späteren Chips.
Versuch einfach mal ein bissel OC, besonders Shader (unlinked vom Core), und du wirst Wunder erleben.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Dezember 2008)

hab mir den Rock-It-Werfer gebaut, der haut ganz schön rein, ne leere Brauseflasche reicht, und das beste : die munition geht dem ding nie aus, sie liegt nämlich überall in form von leeren flaschen rum, man kann die dinger nach dem abschuss auch wieder aufheben und weiterbenutzen 

Meine eigene Krankenstation musste auch her, so brauch ich nur noch ein minimun an stimpacks und radaway, einfach bis nach hause hüpfen und heilen

Sammelt auch alle Vorkriegsbücher ein, man bekommt in Arlington in der Bibliothek 100 Kronkorken pro Buch, hatte 20 Bücher gesammelt und peng 2000 Kronkorken mehr in der Tasche


MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54448&stc=1&d=1230401557


----------



## BabbelCyrex (27. Dezember 2008)

@hyperio:
Hab das OC etz mal ausprobiert doch wenn ich etwas über 1950 (standart Shadertaktung ist 1848) gehe gibts ca 2 min nach dem Start von Fallout 3 nen kompletten Pc abstürz. Liegts vll dadran dass die GraKa zu heiss wird-->zu wenig Kühlung oder an was könnte es liegen???
Hab nur normal Lüfter + den an der Graka also nichts spezielles.
Hab die Taktung unlinked durchgeführt.

Mfg. Tobias


----------



## ThoR65 (27. Dezember 2008)

@ e-freak1: hast dir schon mal ne Nuka-Granate gebaut? Die 2te Version davon is ne heiße Sache...... wörtlich genommen. Da wird einem Nachts in der Valla Pampa nich mehr kalt.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Dezember 2008)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> @ e-freak1: hast dir schon mal ne Nuka-Granate gebaut? Die 2te Version davon is ne heiße Sache...... wörtlich genommen. Da wird einem Nachts in der Valla Pampa nich mehr kalt.



nee hab leider noch keine anleitung dazu gefunden, hört sich aber schon mal lecker an

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Dezember 2008)

Habt Ihr das schon gelesen ????

Soll im Januar erscheinen.....

*Operation Anchorage - Download Fallout3*

*Zitat*

_"Bethesda hat in einem Interview mit IGN weitere Details zum ersten Downloadinhalt für Fallout 3 verraten, der im Januar erscheinen soll. In Operation: Anchorage muss der Spieler die Stadt Anchorage in Alaska von der Chinesischen Roten Armee befreien, wobei er sich hauptsächlich auf schleichen und kämpfen konzentriert. Da es gegen eine ganze Armee alleine etwas schwierig werden könnte, kann der Spieler auch ein ganzes Team befehligen.

Es wird zusätzlich neue Waffen, Rüstungen und andere exotische Hilfsmittel geben. Auch neue Erfolge  und ein neuer Perk (Covert Ops) werden eingefügt. Operation: Anchorage wird 800 MS-Points bzw. etwa 10 Euro kosten und ca. 4-5 Spielstunden beinhalten.

Und schließlich verriet man noch, dass man mit dem 3. Downloadinhalt, der voraussichtlich im März 2009 erscheinen wird, die Levelgrenze erhöhen wird und der Spieler die Möglichkeit hat auch nach dem Beenden des Mainquests weiterzuspielen"

_
Und ein paar Bilder dazu....​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## riedochs (27. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Haste per PN....
> 
> Mfg



Kannst du mir das auch mal per PN schicken?

Edit: Ich habe von dieser komischen Bruderschaft die Powerrüstung und Helm gefunden, nur kanni ch die ohne Training nicht nutzen. Wo finde ich die Bruderschaft? Sind das die die in Washington beim Obelisk in der Nähe der Gulstadt sind?


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Habt Ihr das schon gelesen ????
> 
> Soll im Januar erscheinen.....
> 
> ...




mann sieht jetzt schon mal geil aus, freu mich schon drauf

schon mal einen zentaur mit einer leeren nuka-cola flasche erschossen ?

Der Rock It Werfer macht's möglich 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54560&stc=1&d=1230411199

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Dezember 2008)

Hab da noch was.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Dezember 2008)

Feuerklinge ^^
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Dezember 2008)

und noch 3 nette in 1920*1200 ^^ 
das haut voll rein auf einem 26"Gerät
Grüße!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Dezember 2008)

*Die Wirkung der Nuka Granate Stufe 2 (2 Diagramme)...

Verherrend ....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## darkKO (28. Dezember 2008)

*Leut, zieht euch das hier rein...*

YouTube - Chuck Norris in Fallout 3

* auch ziemlich geil:*

YouTube - Fallout 3 headless breakdancer​


----------



## hyperionical (28. Dezember 2008)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> @hyperio:
> Hab das OC etz mal ausprobiert doch wenn ich etwas über 1950 (standart Shadertaktung ist 1848) gehe gibts ca 2 min nach dem Start von Fallout 3 nen kompletten Pc abstürz. Liegts vll dadran dass die GraKa zu heiss wird-->zu wenig Kühlung oder an was könnte es liegen???
> Hab nur normal Lüfter + den an der Graka also nichts spezielles.
> Hab die Taktung unlinked durchgeführt.
> ...



@Alle: Ist F3 VRam-lastig?

Hier mal ne Review zu deiner Karte:
Klick mich!
Ansonsten einfach mal den Lüfter ikm Tivatuner auf 100% stellen und den Hardwaremonitor an. Dann kannst du sehen wie weit die Temps hochgehen, wobei du beim Stockkühler natürlich nicht soviel erwarten kannst und das OC auch immer von jedem einzelnen Chip abhängt.Poste einfach mal deine Ergebnisse!


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Dezember 2008)

schönen guten morgen, natürlich mit Fallout3 

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54635&stc=1&d=1230457920


----------



## ElfenLied77 (28. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> schönen guten morgen, natürlich mit Fallout3
> mfg



 auch nen schönen^^

Wer mal gerne an seinem Fallout3 und nvidia oder Ati
Verbesserungen vornehmen will sollte hier fündig werden:

Fallout 3 Tweak Guide

NvidiaForcewareTweakGuide

ATI_CatalystTweak Guide

Grüße!


----------



## riedochs (28. Dezember 2008)

Moin Leute,

ich habe ein Problem: Fallout3 crashed wenn ich nach Rivet City will. Dabei ist es egal ob Schenllreise oder hinlaufe.

Ich habe Fallout3 schon neu installiert, hat aber nichts gebracht.


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem: Fallout3 crashed wenn ich nach Rivet City will. Dabei ist es egal ob Schenllreise oder hinlaufe.
> 
> Ich habe Fallout3 schon neu installiert, hat aber nichts gebracht.



hast du einen crash (back to desktop) oder einen freeze ?

Passiert es im Freien oder nachdem du reingehst ?

Ich hatte nach der ersten installation relativ oft freezes, aber immer nur wenn ich mich in geschlossenen Räumen ohne NPC's befand , habe dann das spiel neu installiert und v-sync im treiber eingeschaltet, seitdem hatte ich keine freezes mehr, nur einen back to desktop

gruss


----------



## riedochs (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe Back to Desktop. Es passiert im freien. Nach Rivet City rein komme ich erst gar nicht. Das mit dem Vsync werde ich mal ausprobieren.

EDIT: Wenn ich einen Spielstand in Rivet City lade ist das kein Problem. An dem Problem ändert es leider nichts.


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Die Wirkung der Nuka Granate Stufe 2 (2 Diagramme)...
> 
> Verherrend ....*
> 
> ...



mann fliegen da die körperteile rum, spielst du eine ungeschnittene Version des Spiels ?

gruss


----------



## msix38 (28. Dezember 2008)

Gibs auch eine uncut?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> mann fliegen da die körperteile rum, spielst du eine ungeschnittene version des spiels ?
> 
> Gruss


----------



## ThoR65 (28. Dezember 2008)

oder man macht sie Uncut..... funzt bei mir erste Sahne. 
Immo vertreib ich mir die Zeit damit, die erlegten Gegner mit einem Trennmesser zu zerlegen.......... echt prima son Einhandkettensägemesser..


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Dezember 2008)

*Schon mal ne fliegende Todeskralle gesehen???.....*

Meine Waffen haben ja Dampf.....aber DAS.....muss wohl der Schwanz Feuer gefangen haben.....

War das Lasergewehr aus großer Entfernung....wollte einem Ödländer helfen...."Der Herr der Kakalaken"......




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Mein Heim*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Schon mal ne fliegende Todeskralle gesehen???.....*
> *Mein Heim*
> 
> Mfg



nee, aber schon einen fliegenden YAO GAUI , du hast dir dein Zuhause  ja schön eingerichtet 

gruss

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54730&stc=1&d=1230467919


----------



## ThoR65 (28. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Schon mal ne fliegende Todeskralle gesehen???.....*
> 
> Meine Waffen haben ja Dampf.....aber DAS.....muss wohl der Schwanz Feuer gefangen haben.....
> 
> ...


 
Dein Heim könnte mal neue Tapeten vertragen.  
Öhhmmmmm........ sammelst Du auch Hunde??? Oder hast den in der Klinik geklont?


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Dezember 2008)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Öhhmmmmm........ sammelst Du auch Hunde??? Oder hast den in der Klinik geklont?



yo da sind ja zwei von denen 
Wo kommt der denn her ?

gruss


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> yo da sind ja zwei von denen
> Wo kommt der denn her ?
> 
> gruss



Der eine ist ausgestopft....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Der eine ist ausgestopft....
> 
> Mfg



nee im ernst ? 

gruss

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54766&stc=1&d=1230474152


----------



## BabbelCyrex (28. Dezember 2008)

Wieder mal schöne Screenies hier anzusehen 
@Hyperio:

So gestern gab es bei mir ein paar "Komplett" Freezes und bekam dann nach 15. Minuten nen Bluescreen. Dort stand dass der NV4_DIP.DLL einen Fehler verursacht hat. Naja wieder neu gestartet. Kann es vll auch dadran liegen dass ich meinen USB-Hun angeschlossen habe und ich Trottel dann noch das beiliegende Netzteil angeschlossen habe ß? (Der Saft ausm PC bzw. an den USB Anschlüssen langt ja um den USB-Hub zum laufen zu bringen  :S)
Dass mit meiner GraKa hat sich eh bald erledigt da ich nach guter Beratung ala e-freak1^^ mich für ne neue GraKa und NT entschieden hab.
Aber danke nochmal für deine Mühen Hyperio.

@All: Ach noch was, was beeinhaltet eigentlich der Patch 1.0.0.15 ???

Mfg. TObias


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Dezember 2008)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> @All: Ach noch was, was beeinhaltet eigentlich der Patch 1.0.0.15 ???
> 
> Mfg. TObias



der patch behebt einige crashes, zb wenn man das spiel verlassen wollte oder mit Alt + F4 raus wollte, mit Alt Tab gabs da auch noch kleine probleme, ist mit dem patch aber behoben, du solltest ihn auf jeden Fall installieren

gruss


----------



## BabbelCyrex (28. Dezember 2008)

Ok Super.
So hab mich mal an die Lüftersteuerung gemacht, wenn ich den lüfter auf ca 80 % hochschraube ist dass schlecht für den Lüfter geht er davon kaputt???
(Ich weis dass gehört nicht hierher ist ja nur die eine Frage  )


MFg. TObias


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Dezember 2008)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> Ok Super.
> So hab mich mal an die Lüftersteuerung gemacht, wenn ich den lüfter auf ca 80 % hochschraube ist dass schlecht für den Lüfter geht er davon kaputt???
> (Ich weis dass gehört nicht hierher ist ja nur die eine Frage  )
> 
> ...



kein problem,der lüfter ist dazu ausgelegt auch mit hohen drehzahlen zu laufen, wenn dich der lärm nicht stört, du kannst dir ja lüfterprofile anlegen, und dann zwischen 2d und gaming umschalten, der rivatuner eignet sich am besten dafür

gruss


----------



## BabbelCyrex (28. Dezember 2008)

Genau mit dem hab ichs auch gemacht 
Dann bin ich ja beruhigt dann steht im mom ja etwas OC der GraKa nichts im wege 


Mfg. Tobias


----------



## hyperionical (28. Dezember 2008)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> Genau mit dem hab ichs auch gemacht
> Dann bin ich ja beruhigt dann steht im mom ja etwas OC der GraKa nichts im wege
> Mfg. Tobias



Na dann mal los und welches NT / Graka soll kommen?


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Dezember 2008)

ich spiele Fallout3 und ihr ? 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54894&stc=1&d=1230483989


----------



## Uziflator (28. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ich spiele Fallout3 und ihr ?
> 
> MFG
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54894&stc=1&d=1230483989



Natürlich auch ich!

Hammer Game!


----------



## darkKO (28. Dezember 2008)

msix38 schrieb:


> Gibs auch eine uncut?




Im Zweifelsfall hier nachschauen:

OGDB - Online Games-Datenbank

siehe:

http://www.onlinegamesdatenbank.de/index.php?section=game&gameid=23860


----------



## hyperionical (28. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ich spiele Fallout3 und ihr ?
> 
> MFG
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54894&stc=1&d=1230483989



Ohne die schönen Bilder wäre dieses Posting so sinnlos als Frage das es Spam wäre! Gibt es etwa noch andere Spiele?


----------



## Sarge_70 (28. Dezember 2008)

nur dass spam bedeutend weniger arbeit macht als immer die screens zu bearbeiten und hochzuladen 

Klar gibt es noch andere spiele, der nächste Hammer kommt bald und heisst F.E.A.R PROJECT ORIGIN 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=54927&stc=1&d=1230490583


----------



## BabbelCyrex (28. Dezember 2008)

@ hyperio :

es soll eine XFX GTX 260 Black-Edition 666M kommen und ein be quiet 550 W NT


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Dezember 2008)

Hab mir auch mal eine neues Desktopbild gebastelt....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na ja....ich mache so was sehr selten.....ich hoffe es ist Aktzeptabel...

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Dezember 2008)

*WOW !!!!*

Der Todeskrallenhandschuh Stufe 2 ( 2 Diagramme ) haut wirklich rein....

GARY braucht nur ein Schlag.....und für den Yau Gaui 3 Treffer im VATS Modus...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch ein paar andere Impressionen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hab mir auch mal eine neues Desktopbild gebastelt....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



na klar 

*Stelle meine von heute Morgen die sich im Screenshot-Thread*  befinden auch mal rein 

*Grüße!*


----------



## MB-present (29. Dezember 2008)

könnte mir vllt jemand von euch ne karte oder paar beschreibungen geben wo ich welche bauanleitung finde?

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Dezember 2008)

MB-present schrieb:


> könnte mir vllt jemand von euch ne karte oder paar beschreibungen geben wo ich welche bauanleitung finde?
> 
> mfg


 

Der Todeskrallenhandschuh liegt nördlich vom Dunwich Gebäude in einem Wohnwagen auf einem Campingplatz....

Sonst .... mehrere Händler verkaufen auch Diagramme....in Megaton, Tennpenny Tower etc.....und die Reisenden Händler....

Die Nuka Granate bekommst Du wenn Du den Nebenquest der Nuka Cola machst.....Eines bekommst Du wenn Du das Ödländer Handbuch bis zu Ende machst....

Dazu kommt, das es von jeder Waffe Drei Diagramme gibt .... je mehr Du hast je besser die Waffe....

Die liegen auch irgendwo rum....eines habe ich in irgend einem Ubahntunnel gefunden....eines in einem Kraftwerk und ein in einer Yau Gaui Höhle zwischen Tennpenny Tower und Nuka Cola Werk, südlich von der Robofab gelegen....

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. Dezember 2008)

_Quelle_
*Fallout 3 - Tipps, Komplettlösung *


 Fallout 3 Map:
Grüße!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eiche (29. Dezember 2008)

hier mal ne interaktive map die wirklich gut ist

Fallout 3 Flash Map at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. Dezember 2008)

zeffer schrieb:


> hier mal ne interaktive map die wirklich gut ist
> 
> Fallout 3 Flash Map at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community



Goil Danke Dir ^^

Das Ding ist der Hammer!!!

Grüße!


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Dezember 2008)

hallo zusammen, hab die quest mit dem Androiden in Rivet City mal anders gelöst, nach gründlichem schnüffeln gibt Pinkerton einem die nötigen Info's, um den Androiden zu entlarven, nachdem man mit den Androiden gesprochen hat, sollte man ihm die möglichkeit geben, weiterhin in Freiheit zu leben, als dank bekommt man dann ne mord'swaffe : das AS-21s Plasmagewehr. 

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=55210&stc=1&d=1230565385


----------



## BabbelCyrex (29. Dezember 2008)

@ Elfe:

Warum in die Konsole nicht einfach tmm 1 eingeben ????


----------



## Adrenalize (29. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, hab die quest mit dem Androiden in Rivet City mal anders gelöst, nach gründlichem schnüffeln gibt Pinkerton einem die nötigen Info's, um den Androiden zu entlarven, nachdem man mit den Androiden gesprochen hat, sollte man ihm die möglichkeit geben, weiterhin in Freiheit zu leben, als dank bekommt man dann ne mord'swaffe : das AS-21s Plasmagewehr.


Man kann sogar beides bekommen, indem man zuerst dem Androiden die Wahrheit sagt und und ihm verspricht, das Geheimnis zu wahren. Dann überredet man ihn, Dr. zimmer nicht selbst zu killen sondern die aufgabe dir zu übertragen.
Danach ab zu Dr. Zimmer und ihm sagen, wer der Android ist. Dabei werden einem die 200 Karmapunkte wieder abgezogen, die man beim Androiden bekam, dafür erhält man den Wired Reflexes Perk.
Anschließend Zimmer umbringen, wie man es dem Androiden versprochen hat.


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Dezember 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> dafür erhält man den Wired Reflexes Perk.
> .



was ist denn das ?  

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> was ist denn das ?
> mfg


 
"Wired Reflexes" beschleunigt deine Reaktion, dadurch erhöht sich deine Trefferchance im VATS um 10%.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Dezember 2008)

@ElfenLied77

mmmhhhh.....

Da hat jemand Stufe 20 erreicht und die Funktion "Endecker" gewählt....

Es ist doch unglaublich wie groß das Spiel ist....und dort sind nur die Haupt und Nebenschauplätze zu sehen.....es gibt ja noch dutzende von anderen Schauplätzen und Gebäuden die nicht mit einer Kartenmarkierung versehen werden....

Übrigens....auf Seite 1 in diesem Thread ist die Karte auch zu sehen....

Wie gut das ich das Lösungsbuch habe.....

Ich habe jetzt Stufe 23 Erreicht und auch auf den Knopf "Entdecker" gedrückt.....ich glaub ich bin noch einige Tage Beschäftigt....

Und ich kann machen, was ich will....ich bin schon wieder "Die letzte Hoffnung der Menschheit"


Außerdem bin ich eine arme Sau....

Chronischer Geldmangel.... (habe nur 16.000 Korken)
Schlechter Wohnraum ( Vollausgestattete Tenny Tower Suit mit Balkon)
Keine Muni (500-2500 Schuß pro Waffe)
Keine Heilungschancen ( 150 Stimpacks etc...)
Ich bitte um Taschentuchspenden.....

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. Dezember 2008)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> @ Elfe:
> Warum in die Konsole nicht einfach tmm 1 eingeben ????



@ Bab
1. ElfenLied77   
2. nö
3. *Spaß* 

wer es macht vorher abspeichern! ^^
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (29. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> @ElfenLied77
> 
> mmmhhhh.....
> 
> ...



@ Rosstaeuscher *Taschentuchreich* 

ich hab meine Hütte in Megaton, der Tower ist Geschichte, ich sag nur Roy und Maske ^^

ps: auf PCGH bin ich Level 11 gibt es hier auch Quests


----------



## riedochs (29. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> hallo zusammen, hab die quest mit dem Androiden in Rivet City mal anders gelöst, nach gründlichem schnüffeln gibt Pinkerton einem die nötigen Info's, um den Androiden zu entlarven, nachdem man mit den Androiden gesprochen hat, sollte man ihm die möglichkeit geben, weiterhin in Freiheit zu leben, als dank bekommt man dann ne mord'swaffe : das AS-21s Plasmagewehr.
> 
> mfg
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=55210&stc=1&d=1230565385



Jep. Und danach geht man zu dem anderen Typen und verrät ihn, dann bekommt man beides. 

Wo war nochmal die Station Northwest Seneca bei der man die Zuckerbomben abgeben kann?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Jep. Und danach geht man zu dem anderen Typen und verrät ihn, dann bekommt man beides.
> 
> Wo war nochmal die Station Northwest Seneca bei der man die Zuckerbomben abgeben kann?



Östlich von Arefu....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Dezember 2008)

Ist Euch schon mal aufgefallen, das die Uhren alle um die Selbe Zeit stehen geblieben sind ???

Scheint der Zeitpunkt des Angriffes zu sein.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und noch was...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## BabbelCyrex (29. Dezember 2008)

@ Ross: hmm jetzt wo dus sagst hab da noch garnicht so drauf geachtet.
Muss ich mal näher hinschauen 
@ all: Findet ihr nicht auch die Atmosphäre von Fallout 3 einfach faszinierend?
Ich könnte mir Stundenlang Vorstellungen über den Ausbruch des Krieges etc machen, es fesselt und reisßt einen einfach mit !!
Zu 100% mein Spiel des Jahres 
+
Mfg. Tobias


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Dezember 2008)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> !
> Zu 100% mein Spiel des Jahres



dito 

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=55380&stc=1&d=1230590283


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ist Euch schon mal aufgefallen, das die Uhren alle um die Selbe Zeit stehen geblieben sind ???
> Scheint der Zeitpunkt des Angriffes zu sein.....
> Und noch was...
> Mfg​



*@Rosstaeuscher*
jepp...auch schon gesehen netter Gedanke 
oder mit viel Fantasie vllt *21:xx:6* bzw *21:6* 
also wann es weiter geht ^^
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2008)

_*Fallout 3 Game 2008 *_

darauf trinken wir 
Grüße!

ps:bei dem Screenshot hab ich gehofft die Trinken gleichzeitig und siehe da...*totlach*

..viel Spaß im Tower Roy ^^


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2008)

*Fallout 3*
was sonst 
so.....und noch ein Hintergrundbild in 1920*1200 16:10

mehr von mir hier ElfenLied77 PCGH Album
 Grüße!

-Screenshot gemacht
-Kontrast und Helligkeit bearbeitet
-Schriftzug eingefügt
-Blendeffekt eingebunden (wenn ne Atombombe hochgeht, immer mit Blendeffekt *lol*tränenlacht* )
=> Fertig ^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> _*Fallout 3 Game 2008 *_
> 
> darauf trinken wir
> Grüße!
> ...


 
He,He....

Das mit dem Trinken is Cool....

Bei mir können die nicht mehr trinken.....zu viele Löcher im Body....da läuft alles wieder raus....

Mfg


----------



## BabbelCyrex (30. Dezember 2008)

So darf allen nun mitteilen dass ich Besitzer eines be quiet dark power pro 550W und einer XFX GTX260 Black-Edition bin 
Beim ersten anschalten des NT flog die Sicherung raus  (mir wurde Angst und Bange) aber dann noch einmal an anderer Steckdose probiert und der PC läuft  Lag also an der blöden alten Steckdose 

Mfg. Tobias

P.S: endlich F3 in anderer Qualität geniessen  *Träum*


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2008)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> So darf allen nun mitteilen dass ich Besitzer eines be quiet dark power pro 550W und einer XFX GTX260 Black-Edition bin
> Beim ersten anschalten des NT flog die Sicherung raus
> Mfg. Tobias P.S: endlich F3 in anderer Qualität geniessen  *Träum*



nice^^ , dann mal gut Game ! 

vllt brauchst Du die Sicherungen 

Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BabbelCyrex (30. Dezember 2008)

Gute Idee, da bau ich mir doch glatt ne Sicherungskanone


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2008)

_*Fallout 3*_ 
Hintergrundbild (im Anhang)
1920*1200 
16:10

Quest:
_*Trouble on the Homefront_*

Grüße!
-------------------------------------


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ist Euch schon mal aufgefallen, das die Uhren alle um die Selbe Zeit stehen geblieben sind ???
> Scheint der Zeitpunkt des Angriffes zu sein.....
> Mfg​



*@Rosstaeuscher
*
  Habe lange lange gesucht und was gefunden ^^

...doch nicht alle Uhren 
aber wieder die 21 und naja die 6 ^^
Grüße!*

ps:Quest ist fertig^^

1. mein Screenshot 2. Dein Screenshot



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist das die Dame mit der Nuka Cola Quantum Quest ? 

Ich suche Sie schon die ganze zeit, hatte ihr Haus beim ersten mal anspielen gefunden, hab aber neu angefangen und finde es nicht mehr, kannst du mir bitte sagen wo es steht ? 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=55742&stc=1&d=1230666623


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2008)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Ist das die Dame mit der Nuka Cola Quantum Quest ?
> 
> Ich suche Sie schon die ganze zeit, hatte ihr Haus beim ersten mal anspielen gefunden, hab aber neu angefangen und finde es nicht mehr, kannst du mir bitte sagen wo es steht ?
> 
> MFG



Ja ^^ bitte sehr:
Grüße!

kann mir jemand sagen wie schwer der PIP-Boy ist ? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Ja ^^ bitte sehr:
> Grüße!
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wie schwer der PIP-Boy ist ?



das ist ne sehr gute frage, weiss ich nicht, kann man auch nirgend's nachlesen, hab im Handbuch des spiels nachgeschaut und sogar hier findet man die info nicht :

Pip-Boy 3000 - Fallout Wiki - The Vault

Was das ding wohl wiegt ? 2-3 Kilo ? Bei der Geburtstagsfeier in Vault 101 wird ja kurz darüber geredet dass er schwerer sei als die neue Generation vom PIPBOY, aber vom gewicht wird da auch nicht geredet.

Gruss


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2008)

*Fallout 3*

...man kann so einiges sammeln 

 wer räumt auf 
Grüße! 

..wo war nur wieder die Plasma....ah ja hier...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (30. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute, ich habe ja immer noch das Problem das mir das Spiel abstürzt. Könnte jemand mal bitte die Savegames testen ob er nach Rivet City springen kann?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *Fallout 3*
> 
> ...man kann so einiges sammeln
> 
> ...



wow wahnsinn 

gruss


----------



## DaxTrose (30. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich habe ja immer noch das Problem das mir das Spiel abstürzt. Könnte jemand mal bitte die Savegames testen ob er nach Rivet City springen kann?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stürzt bei mir auch ab. Es kommt Musik und dann eine Fehlermeldung!


----------



## riedochs (30. Dezember 2008)

Ok, dann liegt es an den Savegames. Na gut, dann muss ich die letzten 7 Stunden nochmal spielen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. Dezember 2008)

> ElfenLied77*@Rosstaeuscher
> *
> Habe lange lange gesucht und was gefunden ^^
> 
> ...


Ich glaub Ihre ging noch....


> ps:Quest ist fertig^^



Für alle die das Nuka Cola Quest machen wollen....dieser LKW steht östlich von Old Onley....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sind *28 Nuke Cola* und *6 Nuke Cola Quantum* drinn....



> *Fallout 3*
> 
> ...man kann so einiges sammeln
> 
> ...



Frag doch mal Deinen Butler....

Aber pass auf, das er nicht auf Dich schießt....

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (30. Dezember 2008)

Fallout kostet mich Nerven. Ich bin jetzt immer weiter zurück gegangen bis es keine Probleme mehr gab. Jetzt kann ich die letzten 2 Tage nochmal spielen.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (30. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich glaub Ihre ging noch....
> 
> Frag doch mal Deinen Butler....
> 
> ...



 Geil!

Grüße!

...ich werd noch irre 
neuerdings, Abends wenn ich den PC ausmache drehe ich mich um und will sagen:"Guter Dogmeat"   *rofl*tränenlach*  wuff wuff


----------



## BabbelCyrex (31. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich glaub Ihre ging noch....
> 
> 
> Für alle die das Nuka Cola Quest machen wollen....dieser LKW steht östlich von Old Onley....
> ...



Hmm da fallen doch schon wieder die Zahlen 28 und 6 hmm??^^
 mfg. Tobias


----------



## ElfenLied77 (31. Dezember 2008)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> Hmm da fallen doch schon wieder die Zahlen 28 und 6 hmm??^^
> mfg. Tobias



 waren das nicht 21 und 6 ?
Grüße!


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *Fallout 3*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen wie schwer der PIP-Boy ist ?


 
Also eigentlich wollte ich dir ja nicht antworten - bei deiner Unordnung
Habs mir jetzt aber anders überlegt und meinen mal auf die Waage gelegt

Es sind genau 2106 Gramm

So, nun geh dein Zimmer aufräumen - vorher gibts kein Abendbrot


----------



## hyperionical (31. Dezember 2008)

riedochs schrieb:


> Fallout kostet mich Nerven. Ich bin jetzt immer weiter zurück gegangen bis es keine Probleme mehr gab. Jetzt kann ich die letzten 2 Tage nochmal spielen.



Klingt doch nach 2 Tagen zusätzlichem Spass!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Dezember 2008)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also eigentlich wollte ich dir ja nicht antworten - bei deiner Unordnung
> 
> So, nun geh dein Zimmer aufräumen - vorher gibts kein Abendbrot


 


Mfg


----------



## riedochs (31. Dezember 2008)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Klingt doch nach 2 Tagen zusätzlichem Spass!



Naja, da waren schon einige knifflige Quests dabei. Nochmal alles von vorne.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Dezember 2008)

Mir sind so einige Paralelen zu Fallout 2 aufgefallen....

Das spricht für die Qualität des Spiels....


Den Hund Dogmeat gab es schon in Fallout 2....und hat ein auch treu begleitet
Harold in Oasis trift man schon in Fallout 2 .... dort begegnet man einen zu bemittleidenswerten Guhl namens Harold, dem ein BAUM aus dem Kopf wächst........wie geil ist das denn....
In Paradise Falls findet man in den Manschafts Quatieren einen Vault Overal vor dem die Raider angst haben....das ist Exakt der Overal dem man als Spielfigur in Fallout 2 getragen hat....30 Jahre zuvor.......deshalb haben die Raiders auch Angst davor, das er wieder kommt....
Die Stählerne Bruderschaft (Brotherhood of Steel) und die Enklave gab es auch schon in Fallout 2....man hört aus den Gesprächen raus...das die auch von einem Vaultbewohner erzählen....der schon mal da war....
Ich dachte, wenn ich mich Megatons entledige, habe ich vor den ewigen Dankesbeurkundungen Ruhe.....weit gefehlt....jetzt werde ich ständig im Ödland angehalten und mir wird für das Ödlandhandbuch mit Geschenken gedankt....

Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (31. Dezember 2008)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich dachte, wenn ich mich Megatos entledige, habe ich vor den ewigen Dankesbeurkundungen Ruhe.....weit gefehlt....jetzt werde ich ständig im Ödland angehalten und mir wird für das Ödlandhandbuch mit Geschenken gedankt....
> 
> Mfg


 
Ich ziehe es auch ernsthaft in Erwägung, die Hohlbirne in Megaton von ihrem Kopf zu befreien. Stellt sich nur die Frage mit welcher Wumme! Derzeit tendiere ich zum Trennmesser, weils damit etwas länger dauert. Schließlich soll Sie genauso leiden wie ich durch Ihr ständiges Dankbarkeitsgesülze.


----------



## DaxTrose (31. Dezember 2008)

Man kann eigentlich nur hoffen, dass das hier kein übereifriger Pädagoge ließt!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Dezember 2008)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Ich ziehe es auch ernsthaft in Erwägung, die Hohlbirne in Megaton von ihrem Kopf zu befreien. Stellt sich nur die Frage mit welcher Wumme! Derzeit tendiere ich zum Trennmesser, weils damit etwas länger dauert. Schließlich soll Sie genauso leiden wie ich durch Ihr ständiges Dankbarkeitsgesülze.


 
Wenn die einem wenigsten anbieten würde, das man Sie nachts BESUCHEN soll........aber neee immer Kronkorken, Stimpacks etc....die könnte die dann auch behalten....

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Dezember 2008)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Man kann eigentlich nur hoffen, dass das hier kein übereifriger Pädagoge ließt!


 
LKA und BKA sind sicherheitshalber informiert


----------



## ThoR65 (31. Dezember 2008)

Soooooo...... nun hab ich meine Ruhe. Und ne ganze Stadt für mich alleine. 
Karma is eh versaut, aber was tut man nicht alles für ein wenig Ruhe. 
Nebenbei hab ich mir noch nen Rechner für mein Zuhause gegönnt


----------



## BabbelCyrex (31. Dezember 2008)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> waren das nicht 21 und 6 ?
> Grüße!




Upps stimmt....
Naja wollte euch mal testen wie gut ihr so aufpasst 


mfg Tobi

P.S: Übrigens ich wünsche allen hier im Forum ein wünderschönen und guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gebieter (31. Dezember 2008)

Hab jetzt neu angefangen und direkt mal Megaton in die Luft gejagt  . Das hätt ich schon im ersten Durchlauf machen sollen, Dreckskaff da  .

War ganz lustig.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Dezember 2008)

@ElfenLied77

*Uhren *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@All​

*Ich liebe Nuka Granaten*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ein Musik - Gate*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Meine Schlüssel - wieder haben wollen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mit eigenen Waffen Schlagen*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Schönes Zimmer - Experimentale Powerrüstung und Fatman*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr !*

Mfg​


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Dezember 2008)

wünsch euch einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr 

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=56104&stc=1&d=1230741143


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Dezember 2008)

schöne Silvester Grüße aus dem Spreewald...bis zum 3.1.2009 dann bin ich wieder DA!!!


----------



## Sarge_70 (31. Dezember 2008)

so leute, die letzten Bilder für dieses Jahr, hab mir noch mal mühe gegeben, aber jetzt ist schluss, bis zum ersten Januar 2009 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=56164&stc=1&d=1230759556


----------



## ThoR65 (1. Januar 2009)

Ich wünsche euch ein frohes neues Jahr. Mögt Ihr immer genug Nuka-Cola Quantum im Kühlschrank haben, zahlreiche Mini-Atombomben besitzen und euer Karma stets auf hohem Niveau halten.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Januar 2009)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Hab jetzt neu angefangen und direkt mal Megaton in die Luft gejagt  . Das hätt ich schon im ersten Durchlauf machen sollen, Dreckskaff da  .
> War ganz lustig.



Achtung!

*WARNING*: If you’re planning to take the evil route by blowing up the city of Megaton, make sure you grab the Strength Bobblehead first! If you don’t, it’ll be blown to smithereens along with the rest of the city.

Grüße!
*Happy New Year*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
​


----------



## Shiratos (1. Januar 2009)

Alsoo erstmal frohes neues jahr euch allen !!!
-Bin neu hier-
find den Fallout 3 Sammelthread echt ne super sache 
Ich hab mir vor c.a. 1 woche auch Fallout 3 für die xBox gekauft .. direckt mein Lieblingsspiel 
Aber ich habe nur mist waffen ... so mit 10 schaden und so  und das mit lvl 9 ^^ kann mir villeicht jemand sagen wo man richtig gute waffen herbeckommt z.b. die alien wumme  pls 
und woher beckommt man diese powerrüstung die mit einem redet ??
Ich hab ne Powerrüstungg der ausgestoßenen an .... und mein Karma ist auf sehr böse =P war eigentlich nicht so geplant aber naja ^^
mfg, shiratos


----------



## BabbelCyrex (1. Januar 2009)

Hi Shiratos,

zu deiner Frage mit den Waffen:1. Möglichkeit die ich aber nicht bevorzugen würde, du cheatest dir die Waffen oder die 2te bessere Möglichkeit wäre, so wie wir alle einfach rumlaufen und suchen. Bin selber noch nicht weit im Game deshalb kann ich dir leider nicht sagen wie du an den Alien-Blaster kommst. Lauf einfach mal rum vll findest du ein paar Händler, die bieten teilweise recht Gute Waffen an.

Mfg. Tobias


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Januar 2009)

Hi,
der Blaster liegt am UFO beim Alien,
wo das UFO liegt ??? Weis nimmer^^
Grüße! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Januar 2009)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> Hi Shiratos,
> Möglichkeit die ich aber nicht bevorzugen würde zu cheatest dir die Waffen o
> Mfg. Tobias



würd ich auch nicht vorschlagen, etwas geduld muss man im game schon aufbringen, bis sich der charakter mit den richtigen specials und Fertigkeiten entwickelt, es ist nun mal kein egoshooter, sondern ein RGP

MFG


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> würd ich auch nicht vorschlagen, etwas geduld muss man im game schon aufbringen, bis sich der charakter mit den richtigen specials und Fertigkeiten entwickelt, es ist nun mal kein egoshooter, sondern ein RGP
> MFG




 Jepp

aber manchmal drücke ich F5 und knall alles ab was sich bewegt 
 danach drücke ich F9 und alles wieder gut... 
Grüße!


----------



## Shiratos (1. Januar 2009)

cheaten tue ich generell niemals... wo bleibt da der spaß ??
naja hab jetzt ein plasma gewehr gefunden ^^ ganz ok .. 
wisst ihr, was ich komisch finde .....
evtl. spoiler : Wenn man in der Vault 106 -glaub ich- ist und den linken weg am anfang geht kommt so eine art vergangenheits vision , inder man seinen Vater sieht wie der irgendwo rumforscht .. voll geil gemacht die ganzen Vaults
Zurzeit gehe ich in jede Vault rein ... sind schon coole sachen drinne .. fast in jeder Vault ist auch so eine Wackelpuppe ^^
ach und wer mal wieder n die Vault 101 will ... einfach mal hinreisen und sein radio auf diese notfrequenz stellen ....
Und ichh hab noch eine frage .. wie zum teufel kann man einen computer hacken .. also ingame =P
mfg, Shiratos


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Januar 2009)

Shiratos schrieb:


> Und ichh hab noch eine frage .. wie zum teufel kann man einen computer hacken .. also ingame =P
> mfg, Shiratos



du musst das richtige passwort finden, oder das terminal wird gesperrt, wenn du die fertigkeit "Computergenie" später wählst, dann kannst du so oft du willst versuchen, den PC zu knacken, normalerweise hast du ja nur 4 versuche...

mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Januar 2009)

Hi,

mein neues Spielzeug macht ein riesen Spaß 
Grüße!


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mein neues Spielzeug macht ein riesen Spaß
> Grüße!



just Rock It !!!

MFG


----------



## ThoR65 (1. Januar 2009)

Hiho ihr Ödlandcowboys. Ich hab da mal was: Für den Alienblaster liegen, weit verstreut, in der Pampa so einige Energiezellen rum. Größtenteils liegen die sehr gut versteckt zwischen den Felsen. Also auch mal nach unten schauen.  
.
Den Fatman gibt es auch in einer Erweiterten Version. Besonderheit: man verschießt 8 Minibomben auf einmal. Das rumst.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Januar 2009)

Bobblehead 
einer fehlt noch dann hab ich sie alle 
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Bobblehead
> einer fehlt noch dann hab ich sie alle
> Grüße!



nachdem man in Evergreen Mills aufgeräumt hat, soll man nach einem Händler Ausschau halten, der hat ne wackelpuppe in seinem Lager, jedoch finde ich den Kerl nicht, jemand ne ahnung wo der stecken könnte

MFG


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Januar 2009)

tausendmal vorbeigerannt 
 hab alle Bobbleheads  *sweet* 
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> nachdem man in Evergreen Mills aufgeräumt hat, soll man nach einem Händler Ausschau halten, der hat ne wackelpuppe in seinem Lager, jedoch finde ich den Kerl nicht, jemand ne ahnung wo der stecken könnte
> 
> MFG



der is dort im Tunnelsystem ^^ und Bobblehead steht im Regal
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> der is dort im Tunnelsystem ^^ und Bobblehead steht im Regal
> Grüße!



befindet sich der eingang des tunnel-system's denn auch auf dem Gelände wo der Behemoth zb eingesperrt war ? Habe bis jetzt keinen tunneleingang gefunden, oder bin ich vielleicht vorbeigelaufen und hab's nicht gesehen

mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> befindet sich der eingang des tunnel-system's denn auch auf dem Gelände wo der Behemoth zb eingesperrt war ? Habe bis jetzt keinen tunneleingang gefunden, oder bin ich vielleicht vorbeigelaufen und hab's nicht gesehen
> 
> mfg




Da rein, Tür+Tür=Tunnel 
*machdieglotzböckuff* 
Grüße!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Da rein, Tür+Tür=Tunnel
> *machdieglotzböckuff*
> Grüße!



dank dir, bin wohl blind



Frohes neues Jahr euch allen, natürlich mit FALLOUT3 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=56362&stc=1&d=1230835012


----------



## ElfenLied77 (1. Januar 2009)

*Die Neue hat einen ordentlichen Bumms* 
*ichhaumichweg* 
Grüße!


----------



## MB-present (1. Januar 2009)

Könnt ihr mir sagen wo es den Fatman mit mehr Bums gibt?^^finde den nähmlich net.

mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. Januar 2009)

@ElfenLied77 :

der gehört auch hier rein, ein Böller für den Behemoth 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=56455&stc=1&d=1230844681


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

@ Rosstaeuscher

hab ne neue Uhr 
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





e-freak1 schrieb:


> @ElfenLied77 :
> der gehört auch hier rein, ein Böller für den Behemoth
> MFG


@e-freak1
 Geil haste noch des Bild *danach* ^^
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

Brutal aber coole Musik 
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

Man sollte nicht zu lange vor dem PC sitzen 
da habe ich es glaube übertrieben ^^
Grüße!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Januar 2009)

MB-present schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir sagen wo es den Fatman mit mehr Bums gibt?^^finde den nähmlich net.
> 
> mfg



Im Depot der Nationalgarde....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> @ Rosstaeuscher
> 
> hab ne neue Uhr
> Grüße!




*Uhren *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Januar 2009)

@ElfenLied77

*Zu Dir oder zu mir ???
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ich glaube besser zu mir.....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Denn Du must ja noch aufräumen....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Huch...es ist schon spät....muss ganz dringend ins Bett und schlafen...muss ja heute noch arbeiten.....*​*

*Mfg​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Zu Dir oder zu mir ???*
> *Ich glaube besser zu mir.....*
> *Denn Du must ja noch aufräumen....*
> *Huch...es ist schon spät....muss ganz dringend ins Bett und schlafen...muss ja heute noch arbeiten.....*
> Mfg


 
 hab aufgeräumt ^^
und neue Möbel bekommen 
(älteres Pic)
meine Bobbleheads sind auch alle da 
Grüße!


----------



## Shiratos (2. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 in dieser simulation musst du keine killen auch die anderen aufgaben musste da nicht machen -auch wenns spaß macht- verlierst du nämlich karma durch ...Du musst .....In diesem verlassenen Haus ein verstecktes Terminal finden ... fang aber gar nicht erst an zu suchen, sondern bleib im anfangszimmer wo man auch die treppe hochgehen kann ..Da musst du dan genau hinschauen .. da gibts einen Betongklotz , einen Gartenzwerg,  ein Glaskrug, eine nuka-cola flasche und noch ein paar sachen ...wenn du die in der richtigen reihenfolgeklickst bzw. benutzt dan erscheint an der seite ein großes terminal (man kann 1sache mehrmals anklicken)
Wers selbstrausfinden will.. einfach finger weg von da       /\
Wo liegen die Alien- Blaster munition find keine....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> hab aufgeräumt ^^
> und neue Möbel bekommen
> (älteres Pic)
> meine Bobbleheads sind auch alle da
> Grüße!


 


son mist....Megaton gibt es bei mir ja gar nicht mehr....

Ich änder mal meine Inneneinrichtung....

Ich glaub Du must mich besuchen....Tennpenny Tower steht noch....

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

Shiratos schrieb:


> ElfenLied77 in dieser simulation musst du keine killen auch die anderen aufgaben musste da nicht machen -auch wenns spaß macht- verlierst du nämlich karma




 weis ich doch, trotzdem Danke 
(spiele es doch schon zum 3.mal ^^)
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> son mist....Megaton gibt es bei mir ja gar nicht mehr....
> Mfg



hoffentlich haste vorher den Bobblehead bei xxx geholt ?!?! 
Grüße!


----------



## Shiratos (2. Januar 2009)

Ich habe Fertig ^^
Fallout durch und diese Mod kann man auf der xBox nicht spielen ... war lvl 14 aber den "endboss" wenn man ihn so nennen will hab ich mit einen schuss von meiner Alien wumme down beckommen ^^

Ich hab schonmal ein 2.mal angefangen .. gerade aus der Vault raus und ind der Vault habe ich eine Wackelfigur für Medizin Gefunden ...  beim 1.Mal voll nicht drauf geachtet ^^
Kann mir vll. einer das Haus bzw. das zimmer von diesem Hotel Zeigen, was man beckommt, wenn man Megatron in die Luft jagt ...
Jetzt beim 2.mal durchzocken werde ich zuerst mal dieses Überlebenshandbuch Fertigmachen und versuchen meinn Karma ganz oben zu halten (beim letzten mal mit sehr böse durchgezockt, kann ich aber nicht empfehlen weill...... nee das wäre Spoiler


----------



## ThoR65 (2. Januar 2009)

Shiratos schrieb:


> Ich habe Fertig ^^
> Fallout durch und diese Mod kann man auf der xBox nicht spielen ... war lvl 14 aber den "endboss" wenn man ihn so nennen will hab ich mit einen schuss von meiner Alien wumme down beckommen ^^


 
       was sollen diese Worte bedeuten? Muss man die Konsole im Jefferson Memorial erschießen? Wenn ja, womit?? Reicht ein USB-Stick mit einem Antifrischeswasservirus? Ich find aber keinen USB-Anschluss an der Konsole. 

*is nur spaß*


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> was sollen diese Worte bedeuten? Muss man die Konsole im Jefferson Memorial erschießen? Wenn ja, womit?? Reicht ein USB-Stick mit einem Antifrischeswasservirus? Ich find aber keinen USB-Anschluss an der Konsole.
> 
> *is nur spaß*



der war aber Gut 
Grüße!


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> @e-freak1
> Geil haste noch des Bild *danach* ^^
> Grüße!



welches meinst du ? Dieses ?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=56553&stc=1&d=1230895644


MFG


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

moin, 

von dem hier 
Grüße!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...llout-3-fallout3ng-2009-01-01-18-27-29-26.jpg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> hoffentlich haste vorher den Bobblehead bei xxx geholt ?!?!
> Grüße!


 

Aber Hallo .... natürlich.....habe ich bei xxx abgeholt....

Mir fehlen noch 2 "Wackelfiguren".....so heißen die in Deutsch....

Bevor ich aufs knöpfchen gedrückt habe, habe ich erst alle Quests gemacht....

Übrigens Moria ist auch noch da, wenn Megaton gesprengt ist...sie repariert weiter fleißig....nur Ihre Pfirischhaut hat etwas gelitten....(Ghul)

Bin jetzt auf Level 25.....und habe 25000 Korken....

Weiß gar nicht mehr was ich kaufen soll....

Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (2. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Aber Hallo .... natürlich.....habe ich bei xxx abgeholt....
> 
> Bin jetzt auf Level 25.....und habe 25000 Korken....
> 
> ...


 
Vielleicht bekommst ja den Tenpenny Tower. Schubs den alten Mann vom Dach wenn er nicht verkaufen will.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Januar 2009)

hab jetzt Level 20 erreicht und mir mal das extra "Entdecken" aktiviert, und was seh ich ? Noch nicht mal die hälfte aller Orte gefunden ; habe aber jetzt schon mega waffen und genug muni und andere versorgung wie stimpaks (100) und medi's zum abwinken, ne krankenstation und ein chemielabor zuhause, und das beste dabei : wegen der haupquest war ich noch nicht mal im GNR

So was nenn ich ein geiles spiel, dann kann ich ja noch massenhaft screens veröffentlichen

MFG


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=56635&stc=1&d=1230911080


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> hab jetzt Level 20 erreicht und mir mal das extra "Entdecken" aktiviert, und was seh ich ? Noch nicht mal die hälfte aller Orte gefunden ;
> So was nenn ich ein geiles spiel, *dann kann ich ja noch massenhaft screens veröffentlichen*
> MFG


mehr Screenshots 

Geiles Game oder?
Grüße!


----------



## eightcore (2. Januar 2009)

Problem!!!!
Erstens: Immer wenn ich mich wende ruckelt es (zu wenig VRAM is klar)
Zweitens: Wenn ich das V.A.T.S. aktiviere, muss ich teils eine Minute warten, bis das Spie wieder läuft. Das selbe bei Türen.

E5200 @ 3.75 GHz
8800 GT 755/1855/1055 MHz
(Edit) 2GB DDR2 800 @ 900 MHz

Fallout 3 alles Maximal, (Edit) 1680*1050, AA 4x AF 8x


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Aber Hallo .... natürlich.....habe ich bei xxx abgeholt....
> 
> Mir fehlen noch 2 "Wackelfiguren".....so heißen die in Deutsch....
> 
> ...



Pfirsischhaut...... Wie geil *tränen*
Weiß gar nicht mehr was ich kaufen soll...... vllt ein anderes Theme


Wackeldackel 

Hey kann man Megaton leben lassen und doch in dem Tower ne Wohnung bekommen 
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> Problem!!!!
> Erstens: Immer wenn ich mich wende ruckelt es (zu wenig VRAM is klar)
> Zweitens: Wenn ich das V.A.T.S. aktiviere, muss ich teils eine Minute warten, bis das Spie wieder läuft. Das selbe bei Türen.
> 
> ...



Hi,

alles auf medium stellen,
Vsync auf Aus, 
Screen Effect auf *none*/kein

und bei Advanced mal klein Anfangen..

so und jetzt kannst Du Dich langsam hochtasten bis alles normal is, also schöne Optik und passende FPS !

das mit dem V.A.T.S. ist mir auch schon passiert
(ging nur alt+tab^^ oder strg+alt+entf und Taskmanager öffnen + Game beenden)
Grüße!


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> mehr Screenshots
> 
> Geiles Game oder?
> Grüße!



ein wirklich geiles game, macht einfach spass

mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ein wirklich geiles game, macht einfach spass
> 
> mfg



stimmt und man kann auch lachen

hier: (Anhang)


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> stimmt und man kann auch lachen
> 
> hier: (Anhang)



yo war witzig, da wollte man wohl etwas Erotik reinbringen 

gleich gehts wieder los mit der screenshot-fabrik, nur noch fertig essen

mfg


----------



## eightcore (2. Januar 2009)

OK, danke. Habe jetzt 2x AA, 4x Transparents-AA, 8x AF und die Distanzeinstellungen überall um einen Punkt gesenkt. Jetzt läufts flüssig.
Doch da wäre NOCH was: Ich muss Ian West suchen und finde ihn nirgends bei den drei Punkten!


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Januar 2009)

was meint ihr : soll man, um eventuelle probleme zu vermeiden, ab Level 20 bei Fallout3.esm *und* bei MaxLevel100.esp gleichzeitig ein Häkchen setzen, oder nur bei der MaxLevel100.esp datei ?

Anhang :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=56722&stc=1&d=1230920854

mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (2. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Hey kann man Megaton leben lassen und doch in dem Tower ne Wohnung bekommen
> Grüße!


 

Nöö. Leider nicht. Hab ich auch schon versucht, aber solange Megaton steht.... nix Zimmer. Nun hab ich Megaton für mich ganz alleine.


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Januar 2009)

ein geiler screenshot 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*so muss weiterspielen*


----------



## msix38 (2. Januar 2009)

Der is echt mal hammer


----------



## Shiratos (2. Januar 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> OK, danke. Habe jetzt 2x AA, 4x Transparents-AA, 8x AF und die Distanzeinstellungen überall um einen Punkt gesenkt. Jetzt läufts flüssig.
> Doch da wäre NOCH was: Ich muss Ian West suchen und finde ihn nirgends bei den drei Punkten!


Gaanz einfach ... weißt du wo die Famielie ist ?? die ist in der Senca Station oder so ... da wo diese 2 guhle sind die zuckerbomben von dir haben wollen ... da ist, wenn ich mich richtig errinnere, irgendwo in dieser staton ein Gullydecken, wenne da rein gehst musstt du den tunnel durch da sind so Fallen und so , ziehen aber nicht viel ab, da ist dan ein ein Wächterder dich zuerst nicht reinlassen will.
Wenn du in den ''Räühmlichkeiten'' der Famielie angeckommen bist, musst du die Treppe hoch, da ist dann ein Tunnel am Ende ist ein Terminal und eine Tür dahinter ist Ian ... wie man die Aufkriegt .. ich hab den schnellen weg genommen und alle der Familie mit dem Fatman weggebombt !!
Ist aber nicht sehr zu empfehlen ^^ 
naja machs wie du's willst .. Bittedankeschön ^^

Ich bin jtzt beim 2.ten mal durchzocken... hab megatron weggebommt ... Hab die Wackelpuppe vergessen ...
naja egal... wenn man Megatron weg hat hat diese eine Tussi ja überlebt.. kann man die Überlebenstipps bzw.das buch noch Fetigsstellen ??
mfg, Shiratos


----------



## eightcore (2. Januar 2009)

Ja danke, aber ich habs schon gefunden. Ich habe diesen Deckel übersehen bei den grünen Fässern. Der Sch..ss ist, dass ich das alles für die Katz gemacht habe, da man sich - wenn dieser Evan, der Auftraggeber, stirbt - mit allen verfeindet, die dort wohnen. Warum weiss ich auch nicht, denn Evan ist gestorben, weil ihn Tiere angegriffen habe. Das ist ein inhaltlicher Fehler.

Ich bin mit dem Karma wohl am Tiefpunkt, denn ich stehle alles was ich sehe, habe Megaton gesprengt und erfülle den bösen Leuten Aufträge. Da ich sie danach erschiesse, krieg ich aber wieder etwas Karma. 
So kann man das Leben eines Verbrechers kennen lernen, der Unterschied ist nur, dass man im RL von den Bullen gejagt wird, in F3 von Kopfgeldjägern.

Jemand hat beschrieben, wie man wieder in die Vault 101 kommt, mit dem Sicherheitskanal und so. Aber das funktioniert nicht. Kann man sonst hinein? Würde mich freuen, wenn ich die alten Freunde und Feinde wieder einmal zu Gesicht bekäme...


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> OK, danke. Habe jetzt 2x AA, 4x Transparents-AA, 8x AF und die Distanzeinstellungen überall um einen Punkt gesenkt. Jetzt läufts flüssig.



Willkommen in Fallout 
ich wünsche Dir schöne Wochen 
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> Jemand hat beschrieben, wie man wieder in die Vault 101 kommt, mit dem Sicherheitskanal und so. Aber das funktioniert nicht. Kann man sonst hinein? Würde mich freuen, wenn ich die alten Freunde und Feinde wieder einmal zu Gesicht bekäme...



das geht erst nach einer anderen Mission^^
Grüße!

Jaaaa...... Mirrors Edge Bestellung abgeschickt *pfeif.....* hat hier nichts verloren ^^


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

_*Part 1 von 2:
*_

*schwitz*schnauf*

_*Haus in Megaton:*_
Habe mal alle Fallout 3 Themes benutzt und Screenshots erstellt,
so kann jeder vor dem Kauf sehen was er bekommt. 

Grüße !
-------------------------
*Themes in Fallout 3* zum Nachsehen immer in meinem Album 

ElfenLied77s Alben: Fallout 3-Themes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (2. Januar 2009)

_*Part 2 von 2:
*_
 *schwitz*schnauf*
_*Part 2 von 2*_

Grüße ! 
ps ich hab letzteres ^^ 
-------------------------
*Themes in Fallout 3* zum Nachsehen immer in meinem Album 
ElfenLied77s Alben: Fallout 3-Themes




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Januar 2009)

so ihr lieben, wie wärs zur abwechslung mal mit einigen Bildchen 

Übrigens posten wir nicht nur hier Fallout3 screens, sondern auch hier : 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...itte-keine-ot-diskussionen-41.html#post442821

und es sind natürlich nicht die gleichen wie hier geposted werden, das muss auch mal gesagt werden, es wird nicht geschummelt

Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=56798&stc=1&d=1230931132


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Januar 2009)

Sylvester in Washington DC 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=56857&stc=1&d=1230932910


----------



## BabbelCyrex (2. Januar 2009)

Och manno wollte grade Fallout 3 starten plötzlich sind meine Saves nicht mehr da!!!!!!!!!! Was soll ich nur tun??!!?
*wein* Ich hab in dem Ordner nachgeschaut dort sind sie auch drinnen aber sie lasses sich nicht mehr laden....Also wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrigbleiben, als von vorne anzufangen.... 

Mfg. Tobias


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Januar 2009)

*Neuer Ort mit Überraschungen
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Immer diese Störungen beim suchen ....aber mit etwas Diplomatie kann man alle Konflikte lösen.......wer macht die Schweinerei jetzt weg....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*

Traumsequenzen* *- Früher/Heute*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Unheimliche Begegnung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wer hat Butch geklont ???*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich sollte die Finger von Psycho lassen......*​

*trauriges Familenbild hinter einer verschlossenen Tür..
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (2. Januar 2009)

Log dich mal aus WIndows Live aus, dann solte es wieder gehen....


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Januar 2009)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> Och manno wollte grade Fallout 3 starten plötzlich sind meine Saves nicht mehr da!!!!!!!!!! Was soll ich nur tun??!!?
> *wein* Ich hab in dem Ordner nachgeschaut dort sind sie auch drinnen aber sie lasses sich nicht mehr laden....Also wird mir wohl nichts anderes übrigbleiben, als von vorne anzufangen....
> 
> Mfg. Tobias



hi, nach der Installation von Fallout3 war meine festplatte stark fragmentiert, musste also defragmentieren, hast du schon mal bei deiner HDD nachgeschaut  ? 

MFG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. Januar 2009)

*Mal Schilder*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Sieger und Besiegte*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Neue Taktik---Andere für sich arbeiten lassen......
Erst Generator zerlegen.....dann Monster frei.....und der Traurige Rest wird mit dem BlackHawk erledigt.....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## BabbelCyrex (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo ja die HDD ist noch so stark fragmentiert, daran liegts also net....
Hmmm naja ich hab letzt nen Mod installiert vll liegts dadran...


Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. Januar 2009)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> Hallo ja die HDD ist noch so stark fragmentiert, daran liegts also net....
> 
> Mfg



doch eben daran kann es liegen, du musst deine festplatte unbedingt *de*-fragmentieren, so hatte ich das gemeint

mfg


----------



## BabbelCyrex (2. Januar 2009)

Mir schon klar was du damit sagen wolltest 
Aber es liegt mit Sicherheit nicht dadran!!!!
Naja werde sie mal wenn ich Zeit(Lust habe defragen und mal schauen obs doch was bringt. Naja in der Zeit heisst es einfach von neu anfangen....


Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. Januar 2009)

_*FALLOUT 3*_ mit nvidia *Beta-Treiber Geforce 185.20*  
Ambient Occlusion/High, High Qualität, 16AF,AA Kombi 8SQ
alles mit einer Geforce GTX 280 von Zotac (OC633 CoreClock)

Graka OC-Tool(nicht nur EVGA-Karten!!!) = EVGA Precision (v1.40) 
Advanced Control Panel and Profile Editor for nVidia cards= nHancer(v2.42)
 Bilder JPEG Qualität auf 85/100 mit IrfanView(v4.23) verkleinert



*Alle Screenshots hier im Screenshot-Thread* 

Grüße!


----------



## BabbelCyrex (3. Januar 2009)

Dass hört sich ja super Geil an


----------



## eightcore (3. Januar 2009)

Was ist eiegntlich dieser Bobblehead? Braucht man den? Megaton gibts bei mir gar nicht mehr!!

(Uncut is geil)


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. Januar 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> Was ist eiegntlich dieser Bobblehead? Braucht man den? Megaton gibts bei mir gar nicht mehr!!
> 
> (Uncut is geil)



Das sind diese Wackelfiguren....die erhöhen entweder die Eigenschaften Dauerhaft (Stärke etc.) oder die Fähigkeiten Dauerhaft ( große Waffem +10 etc...) ..... in deiner Tennpenny Tower Wohnung gibt es auch einen Schaukasten....da kannste die ablegen...Es gibt 20 Stk. davon....alle versteckt....eine war in Megaton...

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. Januar 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> Bobblehead?
> Braucht man den?
> Megaton gibts bei mir gar nicht mehr!!
> (Uncut is geil)



Tja ...  
alle befragen 
alle Kisten öffnen
alles anschauen etc...
wichtig!
+Savegame



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Das sind diese Wackelfiguren....
> ....eine war in Megaton...
> Mfg



Stimmt!
*Booom*ups*"mein Bobblehead^^"
Grüße!


----------



## eightcore (3. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Tja ...
> alle befragen
> alle Kisten öffnen
> alles anschauen etc...
> ...




Und lohnt es sich nach denen zu suchen bzw. bringen sie einem einen grossen Vorteil?


War lustig letzte Nacht... Bin nachts ins Schiff bei Rivet City eingebrochen, in den Marketplace und habe alles ausgeraubt [bling bling kohle], dann bin ich zu dem versteckten Chirurgen gegangen (über den geheimen Weg), hab mich unters Messer gelegt und dort danach auch alles gestorben. Level 10, 4000 Korken und verdammt viel Waffen...


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Januar 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> Und lohnt es sich nach denen zu suchen bzw. bringen sie einem einen grossen Vorteil?



macht spass nach den dingern zu suchen, und sie lohnen sich auf jeden fall

mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (3. Januar 2009)

Was für Aussagen:  . Ich war schon von je her nett.


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Januar 2009)

hi, hab mal ne frage zu der Superwaffe Experimentelle MIRV, ohne die 5 Transkripte der Familie Keller geht die Tür des Bunker's nicht auf.

Meine frage dazu ist : ich weiss an welchen Orten die 5 Transkripte zu finden sind, gehört das finden dieser 5 Transkripte zu einer bestimmten Quest die man im verlauf des spiels noch bekommt, oder ist die aktion nicht quest gebunden ?


*EDIT* : *Wenn doch wo erhält man diese nebenquest ?* 

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> Und lohnt es sich nach denen zu suchen bzw. bringen sie einem einen grossen Vorteil?


 
Nein - natürlich *nicht*

Wer will schon mehr Charisma - oder Stärke oder Intelligenz etc.
Wer will schon 10 Punkte mehr bei so unnützen Sachen wie "Schlösser knacken" oder "Grosse Waffen" oder "Reparieren" etc.

*Sarkasmus aus*


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Januar 2009)

Hab auch ne Frage zu der MIRV: Verbraucht die dann pro Schuss 8 Nukes, oder wieviele das Teil raushaut? Oder ist es so wie bei dem Omicron Laser Dingens, dass zwar 8 Strahlen rauskommen, es aber nur einen Schuss Muni kostet?

Weil so viele Mininukes hab ich nicht.


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Januar 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hab auch ne Frage zu der MIRV: Verbraucht die dann pro Schuss 8 Nukes, oder wieviele das Teil raushaut? Oder ist es so wie bei dem Omicron Laser Dingens, dass zwar 8 Strahlen rauskommen, es aber nur einen Schuss Muni kostet?
> 
> Weil so viele Mininukes hab ich nicht.



würd mich auch mal interessieren


hast du eine nebenquest bekommen um das Ding zu finden ?

MFG


----------



## ThoR65 (3. Januar 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hab auch ne Frage zu der MIRV: Verbraucht die dann pro Schuss 8 Nukes, oder wieviele das Teil raushaut? Oder ist es so wie bei dem Omicron Laser Dingens, dass zwar 8 Strahlen rauskommen, es aber nur einen Schuss Muni kostet?
> 
> Weil so viele Mininukes hab ich nicht.


 
Beim MRIV werden soviele Nukes verschossen wie Du hast. Normal sinds derer 8, hast Du weniger werden nur die entsprechende Anzahl rausgehauen und abgezogen.

Die Skripte braucht man um die Bunkertür zu öffnen. Ist aber keine Quest, von daher belanglos. Andererseits bekommt man ja ein etwas....................anderes Spielzeug  . Und Mini-Nukes findet man ja zur Genüge


----------



## ElfenLied77 (3. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Beim MRIV werden soviele Nukes verschossen wie Du hast. Normal sinds derer 8, hast Du weniger werden nur die entsprechende Anzahl rausgehauen und abgezogen.
> 
> Die Skripte braucht man um die Bunkertür zu öffnen. Ist aber keine Quest, von daher belanglos. Andererseits bekommt man ja ein etwas....................anderes Spielzeug  . Und Mini-Nukes findet man ja zur Genüge



  Woooooschhhhhh 
Wünderschön^^

Bombige Grüße!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MB-present (3. Januar 2009)

@ ElfenLied: klau mir nicht immer mein Spielzeug XD

und so schöne pilze beobachten macht schon spass XD

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> hi, hab mal ne frage zu der Superwaffe Experimentelle MIRV, ohne die 5 Transkripte der Familie Keller geht die Tür des Bunker's nicht auf.
> 
> Meine frage dazu ist : ich weiss an welchen Orten die 5 Transkripte zu finden sind, gehört das finden dieser 5 Transkripte zu einer bestimmten Quest die man im verlauf des spiels noch bekommt, oder ist die aktion nicht quest gebunden ?
> 
> ...




Die Skripte liegen so in der Landschaft rum....

Eines habe ich in einer Kirche gefunden...eines in einem Raider Lager...eines in einem FAST verlassenen Zelt...standen ein paar Supermutanten im Weg...

Ich habe jetzt 4......und 18 mini Atombomben....

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Januar 2009)

Hab hier mal mit der MIRV ans Haus geballert 
8 Bomben futsch  

ich glaube die fliegen immer in einer anderen Formation ^^
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Die Skripte liegen so in der Landschaft rum....
> ...eines in einem *FAST* verlassenen Zelt...
> Mfg





oh ja...bin ich erschrocken 
Grüße!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Januar 2009)

*Ärgerlich....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




.*..schon Besser*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
....nicht niesen...auf Zehenspitzen wieder raus...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ich krieg Dich.....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Januar 2009)

*Todeskrallen und Söldner lieben auch Nuka....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Meine Vorräte....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Lecker...lädt zum baden ein....
Aber die Laser Gattling "RACHE"....Entschädigt....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Schicke Fundorte....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Januar 2009)

*Mal was fürs Auge...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Wohnung renoviert..*..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Hab hier mal mit der MIRV ans Haus geballert
> 8 Bomben futsch
> 
> ich glaube die fliegen immer in einer anderen Formation ^^
> ...



Lecker.....

Ja,ja.....ich liebe den Geruch von Napalm am frühen morgen....

Und ein FATMAN gehört nun mal in einem gut sortierten Haushalt dazu....

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Lecker.....
> Ja,ja.....ich liebe den Geruch von Napalm am frühen morgen....
> Und ein FATMAN gehört nun mal in einem gut sortierten Haushalt dazu....
> Mfg



 Danke klappt prima [ betr.:Klammer ^^  ]

MIRV 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..fliegt meine KLEINEN 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..EINSCHLAG *freu* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da wirst Du schön braun *rofl*​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Januar 2009)

Fallout 3
Grüße!

...das ist ja mal ein schöner "Turm ...." 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...hier gehts dann weiter



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...G-Man mal im kleinen Blauen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Januar 2009)

Das Teil ist echt klasse 
und hat einen coolen Sound 
Grüße!​
*Railway Rifle *...steam...**



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. Januar 2009)

Hi,

mal ne frage, ich will endlich auch Fallout 3 Spielen. Nur habe ich im Spiel so komische ruckler obwohl die Framrate auf 60 bleibt. Bei anderen Spielen habe ich das nicht, nur bei Fallout. Was kann das sein??


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Januar 2009)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal ne frage, ich will endlich auch Fallout 3 Spielen. Nur habe ich im Spiel so komische ruckler obwohl die Framrate auf 60 bleibt. Bei anderen Spielen habe ich das nicht, nur bei Fallout. Was kann das sein??



ich denke du hast v-sync schon aktiviert ? 

Liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass der v-ram schon voll ist, sollte da nicht noch ein patch kommen

MFG


----------



## msix38 (4. Januar 2009)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> mal ne frage, ich will endlich auch Fallout 3 Spielen. Nur habe ich im Spiel so komische ruckler obwohl die Framrate auf 60 bleibt. Bei anderen Spielen habe ich das nicht, nur bei Fallout. Was kann das sein??



Hast du alles auf max. Settings? Wenn ja, schalte mal AA/AF aus.


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Januar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Hast du alles auf max. Settings? Wenn ja, schalte mal AA/AF aus.



wir wollen endlich mal Bilder von dir sehen, wo bleiben denn deine *F3 *screens ? 

MFG


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Januar 2009)

Nachdem es ja nicht angehen kann, dass ein Schweizer keine Uhren-Pic's veröffentlicht  hier ein Exemplar meiner weiten Reisen


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. Januar 2009)

ja alles auf High, aber selbst wenn ich die niedrigste Auflösung und minimal details nehme, sind die Komischen ruckler zu sehen. Sowas ähnliches wie Mikroruckler nur schlimmer.


----------



## BabbelCyrex (4. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> wir wollen endlich mal Bilder von dir sehen, wo bleiben denn deine *F3 *screens ?
> 
> MFG




Nur weil e-freak1 mit seinen Bildern "Posen" will 
So hast du doch nur mehr Konkurrenz. Is Elfe nicht dein größter Erzfeind`???
*Ironie an*
Ich glaube ich fange auch bald mal an mit Screens wenns keinen von euch stört 
@ Triple:
Ja ich glaube auch dass das am V-RAM liegt, gibt oft Probleme deswegen bei dem Game.
Hoffe es kommt bald ein Patch wo dass mal gefixt wird 
Mfg. Tobias


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Januar 2009)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> Nur weil e-freak1 mit seinen Bildern "Posen" will
> So hast du doch nur mehr Konkurrenz. Is Elfe nicht dein größter Erzfeind`???



Elfe und ich sind bestimmt keine Rivalen, uns verbindet eher dass wir einfach nur liebend gerne Screens machen und natürlich auch veröffentlichen wollen, schliesslich ist das ganze auch ne menge arbeit, und die anderen USER sollen ja auch was davon haben.

Aber einen Konkurrenzkampf gibts mit sicherheit nicht, ich meine aus dem Alter sind wir mittlerweile raus

BTW wieso hast du mir denn kein feedback zu deiner neuen HW gegeben, bist du zufrieden mit den Komponenten ?

Gruss


----------



## BabbelCyrex (4. Januar 2009)

Ja dass mit dem Konkurrenzkampf war ja nur Spaß 
Ja bin Super zufrieden mit meiner HW!°!!! Danke nochmal 
Nur leider bekomm ich trotzdem manchmal Fps-Slowdowns. Ich denke mal es liegt am Game, da ich bei Crysis mit dem Dx10 Hack für Xp min 20 und max 40 fps habe. Hoffe es kommt bald ein Patch der die restlichen Absturzprobleme und eventuell auch die FPS-Slowdowns behebt.

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Januar 2009)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> Nur leider bekomm ich trotzdem manchmal Fps-Slowdowns. Ich denke mal es liegt am Game, da ich bei Crysis mit dem Dx10 Hack für Xp min 20 und max 40 fps habe. Hoffe es kommt bald ein Patch der die restlichen Absturzprobleme und eventuell auch die FPS-Slowdowns behebt.
> 
> Mfg



ja das liegt wohl am spiel, der v-ram macht gelegentlich zu schnell dicht, hab das problem zwar nicht, mein problem waren öfters freezes, seitdem v-sync aktiviert ist, hab ich keine probs mehr

Es kommt vielleicht später noch ein patch der das v-ram problem behebt, es ist auch nur eine vermutung von vielen spielern, Bethesda hat es eigentlich nicht bestätigt.

Obwohl es sind jetzt schon fast 2 monate seit Patch 1 vergangen, ob da noch was kommt ? Scheint den Entwicklern nicht so wichtig zu sein.

Eigentlich läuft das spiel ja auch super, ich hab noch keine Bugs feststellen können

In welcher Auflösung spielst du eigentlich, hast du auch sämtliche Bidverbesserungen wie AA und AF im Treiber aktiviert ?

MFG


----------



## BabbelCyrex (4. Januar 2009)

Hi ja Anti auf 2 und anis auf 10
Einstellungen auf hoch , Auflösung auf 1440x900
Bildschirmeffekte: Keine
Ja deshalb versteh ichs nit.

mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Januar 2009)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> Hi ja Anti auf 2 und anis auf 10
> Einstellungen auf hoch , Auflösung auf 1440x900
> Bildschirmeffekte: Keine
> Ja deshalb versteh ichs nit.
> ...



versuch mal AF im treiber auf Anwendungsgesteuert zu stellen

gruss


----------



## BabbelCyrex (4. Januar 2009)

Steht schon......
Hmmm naja ich mein es läuft ja, aber ist halt blöd wenns manchmal slowdowns gibt 

Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (4. Januar 2009)

Nabend. Anscheinend gibt es immer noch Ödlandcowboys, die Probleme mit der Spieleleistung haben. Daher möchte ich noch einmal auf folgende Seite hinweisen, auf der Tweaking per Ini´s erklärt wird. Eventuell kann Rune diesen link auf die erste Seite des Fred´s ziehen.
TweakGuides.com - Fallout 3 Tweak Guide

mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Nabend. Anscheinend gibt es immer noch Ödlandcowboys, die Probleme mit der Spieleleistung haben. Daher möchte ich noch einmal auf folgende Seite hinweisen, auf der Tweaking per Ini´s erklärt wird. Eventuell kann Rune diesen link auf die erste Seite des Fred´s ziehen.
> TweakGuides.com - Fallout 3 Tweak Guide
> 
> mfg



yo hätte mich auch mal interessiert, obwohl ich keine performance prob's habe, nur leider funktionniert dein Link nicht 

MFG


----------



## ThoR65 (4. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> yo hätte mich auch mal interessiert, obwohl ich keine performance prob's habe, nur leider funktionniert dein Link nicht
> 
> MFG


 
Komisch bei mir und weiteren 5 Leuten funktioniert der. Dann geht mal direkt über TweakGuides.com und dann zu Fallout 3.


----------



## Sarge_70 (4. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Komisch bei mir und weiteren 5 Leuten funktioniert der. Dann geht mal direkt über TweakGuides.com und dann zu Fallout 3.



Hast recht funktionniert auch bei mir, hatte nur das aufgepoppte fenster nicht bemerkt

mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Januar 2009)

...wie krass ist das denn,....bin dabei *Finger*  zu sammeln 
da gibt es Kohle für 
Grüße!

... möchte gerne Finger 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (4. Januar 2009)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> Nur weil e-freak1 mit seinen Bildern "Posen" will
> So hast du doch nur mehr Konkurrenz. Is Elfe nicht dein größter Erzfeind`???
> *Ironie an*
> Ich glaube ich fange auch bald mal an mit Screens wenns keinen von euch stört
> ...



Wir wollen Screenshots sehen,wir wollen Screenshots sehen,
wir wollen...wir wollen Screenshots sehen ... ^^

Das stimmt mit dem V-Ram hab ich auch manchmal Probleme,
aber das liegt doch an der Graka und nicht am Game...oder?
bitte um Aufklärung

Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Januar 2009)

*...ich habe Tränen gelacht...*

**






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mehr von Rivet City hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...ot-thread-bitte-keine-ot-diskussionen-44.html​


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Das stimmt mit dem V-Ram hab ich auch manchmal Probleme,
> aber das liegt doch an der Graka und nicht am Game...oder?
> bitte um Aufklärung




was treibst du denn da im wasser ? 


ich hab in den letzten tagen viel in anderen foren darüber gelesen, dabei gehen die meisten von einem Problem des spiels aus.

Einige spieler berichteten dass sie öfters einen rückgang der FPS bemerken, wenn sie dann kurz wieder zum desktop switchen und der v-ram entleert wird, dass dann die FPS wieder steigen

gruss


----------



## Gebieter (5. Januar 2009)

Wahahahaah 

Bin grad aus Megaton rausgekommen, hör ich nur noch "Angriff auf ..." und seh gerade noch wie n Yao Gui den Deputy Weld mit nem fetten Hieb platt macht  . Zu geil.


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Januar 2009)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Wahahahaah
> 
> Bin grad aus Megaton rausgekommen, hör ich nur noch "Angriff auf ..." und seh gerade noch wie n Yao Gui den Deputy Weld mit nem fetten Hieb platt macht  . Zu geil.




mach doch bitte das nächste mal einen screen, damit wir auch lachen können

mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> was treibst du denn da im wasser ?



Das war geil nur nach einer Stunde bin ich dann mal raus  
...hab ich gestrahlt



e-freak1 schrieb:


> ich hab in den letzten tagen viel in anderen foren darüber gelesen, dabei gehen die meisten von einem Problem des spiels aus.
> Einige spieler berichteten dass sie öfters einen rückgang der FPS bemerken, wenn sie dann kurz wieder zum desktop switchen und der v-ram entleert wird, dass dann die FPS wieder steigen
> gruss



Danke Dir für die Info 
Grüße!

Weis jemand ob schon die nvidiaGTX295 verkauft wird
damit Fallout 3 noch besser strahlt


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Weis jemand ob schon die nvidiaGTX295 verkauft wird
> damit Fallout 3 noch besser strahlt



leider noch nicht, die daten sind aber auf jeden Fall beeindruckend 

heise online - 18.12.08 - Nvidia will mit GeForce GTX 295 an die Spitze

gruss


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Januar 2009)

Jemand bock auf Kino 
...was für Filme
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> leider noch nicht, die daten sind aber auf jeden Fall beeindruckend
> 
> heise online - 18.12.08 - Nvidia will mit GeForce GTX 295 an die Spitze
> 
> gruss



Danke Dir,

ja...habe schon meinen Tower geputzt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Das Teil ist echt klasse ​
> 
> 
> und hat einen coolen Sound ​
> ...


 
Die Pfeift wie eine alte Dampflock....hast Du schon mal damit Ghul Köpfe an die Wand genagelt ??? Ist echt Cool ....





BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> Nur weil e-freak1 mit seinen Bildern "Posen" will
> So hast du doch nur mehr Konkurrenz. Is Elfe nicht dein größter Erzfeind`???
> *Ironie an*
> Ich glaube ich fange auch bald mal an mit Screens wenns keinen von euch stört
> Mfg. Tobias


 
Her mit den Screens....*SONST.......*sonst lege ich mich auf die Erde und strample und schreie.....







ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Jemand bock auf Kino ​
> 
> 
> ...was für Filme
> ...


 
Bestimmt Terminator 1-3, Mad Max 1-3, Radioactive Dreams....Das Leben des (Bryan) Ghul, Ghul oder nicht Guhl...das ist hier dir Frage, Verliebt in einen Mutanten.....diverse Produktionen aus *Ghuli*wood vom Regisseur *Mutant Hero Turtels*....etc.​ 
Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> *...ich habe Tränen gelacht...*​
> 
> 
> **​
> ...


 
Romantisches Schwimmen im See bei Mondschein....

Was ich denke was Ihr da macht sag ich lieber nicht....hier lesen auch Minderjährige.... (typisch Mann... ich weiß...)

Boh....aber einen besseren Frauen/Männer ??? Geschmack hät ich Dir schon zu getraut....

.....Der/die braucht dringen eine Feuchtigkeitscreme und sag Ihm/Ihr mal er/sie soll sich nicht so lange in die Radioaktive Sonne legen....ist der Haut nicht bekommen.......Eincremen vergessen ???

*Ooops....böses, böses Ührchen....ich muss dringend weg*

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Die Pfeift wie eine alte Dampflock....hast Du schon mal damit Ghul Köpfe an die Wand genagelt ??? Ist echt Cool ....Mfg​




 hört sich lustig an werd ich mal machen....*AlteDampfPfeifeAuspack* 
..in der slowmo ist der Ton ja immer tiefer, das hört sich krass an *Huuuuup*pffffffschhh*
Grüße!​


----------



## Areus (5. Januar 2009)

Hey zusammen!

Hab nen kleines Problem.. ich hab mir Fallout 3 über Steam gekauft.. schön und gut.. hab mir extra den englischen Client runtergeladen und die Sprache das Spiels auf englisch gesetzt.. fein dachte ich mir, so kriegst du nicht die übertrieben geschnittene deutsche version! Aber Fehlanzeige.. Er hat trotzdem die deutsche Version geladen (Vllt liegts an der deutschen Vista Home Edition in der ich die Sprache ja nicht ändern kann...) So nun hab ich wieder gelöscht und erneut auf englisch gestellt, aber das Downloaden mit steam dauert Jahrhunderte =/ Kennt einer ne Lösung, wie ich die deutsche Version wegbekomm? bzw wie und woher ich einen uncut Patch bekommen kann? Danke schon mal im Voraus  es gibt nix schlimmeres als vor Steam zu kauern und 35 kb/s runterzuladen^^

Gruß Areus


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Bestimmt Terminator 1-3, Mad Max 1-3, Radioactive Dreams....Das Leben des (Bryan) Ghul, Ghul oder nicht Guhl...das ist hier dir Frage, Verliebt in einen Mutanten.....diverse Produktionen aus *Ghuli*wood vom Regisseur *Mutant Hero Turtels*....etc.​ Mfg



nette Filmchen ^^

Anhang 57658 laut Screenshot läuft gerade 

P.S i hate u
Adios Muchachos
The Nutty Nanny


----------



## BabbelCyrex (5. Januar 2009)

Areus schrieb:


> Hey zusammen!
> 
> Hab nen kleines Problem.. ich hab mir Fallout 3 über Steam gekauft.. schön und gut.. hab mir extra den englischen Client runtergeladen und die Sprache das Spiels auf englisch gesetzt.. fein dachte ich mir, so kriegst du nicht die übertrieben geschnittene deutsche version! Aber Fehlanzeige.. Er hat trotzdem die deutsche Version geladen (Vllt liegts an der deutschen Vista Home Edition in der ich die Sprache ja nicht ändern kann...) So nun hab ich wieder gelöscht und erneut auf englisch gestellt, aber das Downloaden mit steam dauert Jahrhunderte =/ Kennt einer ne Lösung, wie ich die deutsche Version wegbekomm? bzw wie und woher ich einen uncut Patch bekommen kann? Danke schon mal im Voraus  es gibt nix schlimmeres als vor Steam zu kauern und 35 kb/s runterzuladen^^
> 
> Gruß Areus




o.O du hast dir ein bitteres Eigentor geschossen^^
Du hättest die Version drauf lassen können einfach aus dem Steam Ordner ziehen und dann mal googeln für den UC-Patch 
Falls noch Probleme auftreten sollten schreib mir ne PM

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Januar 2009)

Areus schrieb:


> Hey zusammen!
> 
> Hab nen kleines Problem.. ich hab mir Fallout 3 über Steam gekauft.. schön und gut.. hab mir extra den englischen Client runtergeladen und die Sprache das Spiels auf englisch gesetzt.. fein dachte ich mir, so kriegst du nicht die übertrieben geschnittene deutsche version! Aber Fehlanzeige.. Er hat trotzdem die deutsche Version geladen (Vllt liegts an der deutschen Vista Home Edition in der ich die Sprache ja nicht ändern kann...) So nun hab ich wieder gelöscht und erneut auf englisch gestellt, aber das Downloaden mit steam dauert Jahrhunderte =/ Kennt einer ne Lösung, wie ich die deutsche Version wegbekomm? bzw wie und woher ich einen uncut Patch bekommen kann? Danke schon mal im Voraus  es gibt nix schlimmeres als vor Steam zu kauern und 35 kb/s runterzuladen^^
> 
> Gruß Areus


 
Entweder die östereichische Version kaufen...kann man im Netz bestellen oder mal nach dem Uncut googeln....must aber Volljährig sein....

Den Link must Du schon selber heraus finden .... ich will hier doch keinen echten Mc*Zonk *ziehen....

P.S. es ist ein Mod....KEIN Patch....

Mfg


----------



## Areus (5. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Entweder die östereichische Version kaufen...kann man im Netz bestellen oder mal nach dem Uncut googeln....must aber Volljährig sein....
> 
> Den Link must Du schon selber heraus finden .... ich will hier doch keinen echten Mc*Zonk *ziehen....
> 
> ...



Merci  

Das mit der volljährigkeit dürfte definitiv kein Problem darstellen ^^ Atm ist es bei 93%.. hab gehört ich brauch nur die .exe in AT.. bloß woher? wäre nice wenn mir einer ne PM schreibt  Google hat mich leider nicht zum gewünschten Mod gebracht


----------



## vatana (5. Januar 2009)

Kann mir jemand etwas erklären? Und zwar, wenn man das Spiel startet, kann man unter "Datendeteien" einige "Files" auswählen oder abwählen. Siehe Bild.
*1.)* Sind hier die "mods" für das Spiel auszuwählen, oder auch andere "Settings"?

Ich kann mich noch erinnern (bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher), als ich das erste mal Fallout3 gestartet habe war der "Fallout3.esm" nicht ausgewählt. Ich habe ihn denke ich mal einige Zeit später selber ausgewählt, und jetzt kann ich es nicht mehr abwählen.
*2.)* Lädt er immer automatisch wenn man das Spiel das erste mal gestartet hat?

Ich wollte auch das meine Figur schneller läuft. Da habe ich mir *eines dieser files* geladen und in den dazu passenden Ordner eingefügt, und in den "Datendateien" ausgewählt. Ich könnte aber kein unterschied beim laufen erkennen.
*3.) *Hat das etwas mit diesem "Fallout3.esm" zu tun? Weil ich es nicht mehr abwählen kann.

*4.)* Für was steht die Option "Freie Dateien laden"?

Danke allen die bereit sind mir zu helfen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Januar 2009)

vatana schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch das meine Figur schneller läuft. Da habe ich mir *eines dieser files* geladen und in den dazu passenden Ordner eingefügt, und in den "Datendateien" ausgewählt. Ich könnte aber kein unterschied beim laufen erkennen.
> *3.) *Hat das etwas mit diesem "Fallout3.esm" zu tun? Weil ich es nicht mehr abwählen kann.
> 
> *4.)* Für was steht die Option "Freie Dateien laden"?
> ...




du kannst dort die installierten mod's auswählen, die fallout.esm datei sind deine deutschen untertitel, solltest du aktiviert lassen. 

Ich habe auch eine mod von dort den Level Cap 100 Mod, funktionniert einwandfrei, komisch dass die faster move mod nicht funzt, hast du es denn auch schon mal mit umschalten während des spiels versucht ?

Du kannst mit der mod zwar schneller laufen, deine gegner laufen aber auch schneller, also kein richtiger gewinn

Andere game stettings kannst du dort nicht auswählen, was genau freie dateien laden heisst, weiss ich auch nicht.

MFG


----------



## vatana (5. Januar 2009)

Wenn Shift gedrückt ist, dann geht er, wenn losgelasen dann läuft er, aber immernoch zu langsam für mein Geschmack.
Eigentlich stört mich sehr das die Figur sooo langsam ist. Würde so gerne das die etwas Feuer unter die Füsse bekommt.
Gibt es da eine andere möglichkeit?

Edit:

Habe diesen Mod genommen und es funkzioniert nachdem man ein neues Spiel gestartet hat. Jetzt kommt spass am spielen wieder


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Januar 2009)

...Fallout 3 auch mal ohne Waffen spielen ist auch geil..
..man..man..man...hab ich den zusammen gedroschen (Matrix^^)
ist einfach geil gemacht (mit _V.A.T.S._ (Vault-Tec Assisted  Targeting System)
Grüße! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (5. Januar 2009)

...oder hier... u.a. mit *Powerfist*  
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Januar 2009)

*Ne runde Abhängen......oder ist Ihm schlecht ???*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Neue Wohnung...*

*Haustür*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Neue Einrichtung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Alter Sack*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Mmmmhh ??? Bruder u. Schwester ???*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PAPA.....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Langweiliges Fernsehprogramm....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nette Nachbarschaft.....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Neue Uhr...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Neuer PC.......steht unter dem Schreibtisch....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ungebetener Besuch ???...sind sehr Unhöflich...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*PAPA....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​​


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> P.S. es ist ein Mod....KEIN Patch....
> Mfg


 
Wenigstens *Einer* der mich unterstützt


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Januar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wenigstens *Einer* der mich unterstützt


 
Aber immer doch...

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Januar 2009)

wollte mir die wackelpuppe aus ravenrock holen, die tür bleibt zu, der weg war umsonst, das gehört zur hauptquest

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=58561&stc=1&d=1231248801


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. Januar 2009)

@*Rosstaeuscher

*der Tipp mit der *Dampfnagelmaschine* ist einfach *rofl* , 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


überall hängen die Köpfe rum *
Grüße!

Pics gibts keine ^^ FSK18 
------------------------------------------------------------------
*_hier mal (wer es brauch^^)meine OC für Fallout 3
Zotac GTX280 1Gb 602 auf 648
rennt PERFEKT mit original Lüfter 78°C (Last)
bei 82° kommen Pixel _


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------------------------------------
...damit wir nicht vergessen...
diesmal keine Computergrafik 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


------------------------------------------------------------------
...es gab sogar 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"IF          AN A-BOMB FALLS" [/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]          (Eight Page bomb scare comic book, 1951)
[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*The                H-BOMB and YOU*[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                ([/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]bomb scare comic book[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif], 1954)[/FONT]


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> @*Rosstaeuscher*
> 
> der Tipp mit der *Dampfnagelmaschine* ist einfach *rofl* ,
> 
> ...


 

Das macht richtig Spaß .... oder ???

Das geht auch mit Armen....

Die Bilder habe ich hier schon mal gepostet....hat sich bisher noch keiner beschwert...

Was ich definitiv gut finde, ist, das Fallout den Krieg nicht verherrlicht...alleine das Intro sagt schon alles....und wenn man im Vault eingeschlossen die Skelette einer Familie findet oder in Minesfield in einem Kinderzimmer auf dem Bett das Skelett eines Kindes findet mit dem Teddy daneben und neben an auf dem Bett die Eltern Arm in Arm liegen....da wird mir jedesmal ganz anders.....

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> ....und wenn man im Vault eingeschlossen die Skelette einer Familie findet oder in Minesfield in einem Kinderzimmer auf dem Bett das Skelett eines Kindes findet mit dem Teddy daneben und neben an auf dem Bett die Eltern Arm in Arm liegen....da wird mir jedesmal ganz anders.....
> 
> Mfg



oh ja...

es gab sogar
2 Comicbücher:

*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"IF          AN A-BOMB FALLS" [/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*          (Eight Page bomb scare comic book, 1951)*
[/FONT]*[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]The                H-BOMB and YOU[/FONT]**[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]                ([/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]bomb scare comic book[/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif], 1954)[/FONT]*

so bekloppt muß man mal sein 
Grüße!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> oh ja...
> 
> es gab sogar
> 2 Comicbücher:
> ...


 
Ist das erste nicht mal verfilmt worden 

Es gibt so einen Comic Film der so ähnlich hieß, glaub ich....da ging es um ein älteres Ehepaar....

Hier ist mal das Bild aus der Vault....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei allen Spaß dem man in dem Spiel hat....wenn man das sieht, dann wird man schnell wieder auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurück gebracht....

Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (6. Januar 2009)

Neulich in der Turngruppe:


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ist das erste nicht mal verfilmt worden
> 
> Es gibt so einen Comic Film der so ähnlich hieß, glaub ich....da ging es um ein älteres Ehepaar....
> 
> Mfg




Ja, stimmt jaaa...na klar, jetzt fällt es mir wieder ein....der Mann hatte sich mit seiner Frau hinter einer an der Wand angelehnten Tür versteckt...weil es so im TV oder in der Zeitung beschrieben wurde....war ein krasser Film ......ich war als Kind voll traurig...

*komme nicht auf den Namen "The Day after" war es nicht*

....naja...solange es hier noch lustig ist ^^ -->


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

...was auch cool ist Optionen-Music-off
...iTunes starten und eine Playlist zu Fallout erstellen, die wärend dem Spiel läuft... 
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. Januar 2009)

juhuu habs gefunden 

"Wenn der Wind weht"

Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen, hier ein paar Vault 112 und Tranquility Lane bilder

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=58750&stc=1&d=1231269005


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Januar 2009)

Wollte nur anmerken, dass das weisse Haus auch schon mal besser ausgesehen hat


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. Januar 2009)

_*Nur zur Info:*_

Ich habe eine Fehlermeldung bekommen (siehe Bild)
danach gingen ca 75% der Savegames nicht mehr
..weis nicht warum

ich bin fast alle Spielstände durchgegangen bei denen die Fehlermeldung nicht kommt (so in 10er Schritten, zapping ^^) 
bis das erste Savegame mit dieser Meldung kam,

-geladen
-OK
-etc

das ging so weiter bis ich es  zu meinem eigentlichen Savegame geschafft habe, welches auch funktionierte  und ich jetzt wieder alle Savegames laden kann. 

Warum? Weshalb? 

hätte sonst 20h verloren 

Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> juhuu habs gefunden
> 
> "Wenn der Wind weht"
> 
> ...






Genau, den meinte ich....

Der ist furchtbar traurig....

Hab ich auch als Kind gesehen...

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> ..weis nicht warum
> Warum? Weshalb?
> Grüße!


 
Frag nicht, Elfie, weil keiner weiss gar nix nicht

Hab übrigens auch noch eine "Anekdote"

Vorgestern, ich tappse mal wieder durch einen der vielen Tunnels, kommt plötzlich gross und breit die Meldung, dass *Fawkes* gestorben sei

"Wie denn, wo denn, was denn" - denk ich mir - "grad eben war er doch noch hinter mir" - und da kommt er auch schon wieder angehoppelt
Von tot keine Rede ..... 
 aber


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Januar 2009)

jammerschade dass man nur maximal 500 screens in die alben setzen kann, ich weiss nicht mehr wohin mit den bildern, es herrscht platzmangel

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=58943&stc=1&d=1231325495


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. Januar 2009)

Ich liebe solche Tage.....

Mit Fallout war gestern nicht mehr viel....

Gleich nach meinem Post von gestern abend, war mein Bildschirm schwarz...

Nicht nur der Bildschirm....der ganze Compi war aus...

Mein Netzteil hat eine Notabschaltung durchgeführt....aber warum

Ich habe den Compi um Mitternacht auseinander genommen....
Wasserkühlung kontrolliert = Dicht....
Alle Steckerverbindungen kontrolliert = alles i.O. .... 
Was nun ???

Compi wieder an....da ging eine Led nicht mehr....also wieder aus Kabelverbindungen kontrolliert....mmmmhhh....Compi wieder an....

Compi lief einwandfrei und die Led ist aus....war das die Ursache 

Jetzt wird es kurios....nach 5 min. ging auch die Led an....Hääääähhh 


Das verstehe einer wer will....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (7. Januar 2009)

Hi, bin heute bei Level 23 angekommen, hier mal einige eindrücke wie ich meinen ÖdlandCowboy bis jetzt gepimped habe 

MFG


----------



## Doney (7. Januar 2009)

das spiel is echt genial 

endlich kann ich mal nen FATMAN zünden...Fatman for ever...aber nur mit mütze

nö aber das spiel is echt genial...dachte erst wirdn billiger oblivion-gameplay-abklatsch...es ähnelt sich ja auch viel... aber durch VARS un andre sachen is das echt cool geworden...

mein absolutes lieblings-feature: 

das Radio... es is zwar ein bisschen gestört zu solcher gemütlicher Oldie-musik leute abzuknalln... aber es ist irgendwie genial...


----------



## hyperionical (7. Januar 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> das spiel is echt genial
> 
> endlich kann ich mal nen FATMAN zünden...Fatman for ever...aber nur mit mütze
> 
> ...



Das Radio wird klar sobald du bei GNTR die Aufgaben des Hauptquests löst!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Januar 2009)

*Kleine Waffenkunde*​ 

*Eigenbauten und Unikate*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Januar 2009)

*Wie heißt das Spiel doch gleich....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Hi, bin heute bei Level 23 angekommen, hier mal einige eindrücke wie ich meinen ÖdlandCowboy bis jetzt gepimped habe
> MFG


 
Saubere Sache, das, hast eine (Level-up) Statistik von 38,217 Punkte pro Level


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Januar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Saubere Sache, das, hast eine (Level-up) Statistik von 38,217 Punkte pro Level



bin echt mal gespannt, welchen Level ich bis zum ende des spiels erreiche

gruss


----------



## Doney (8. Januar 2009)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Das Radio wird klar sobald du bei GNTR die Aufgaben des Hauptquests löst!



@hyperionical...ähm...was willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## hyperionical (8. Januar 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> @hyperionical...ähm...was willst du mir damit sagen?



sorry Schreibfehler! Ich wollte damit sagen das der Radioempfang klar (außer dem "Schallplatteneffekt") wird sobald du die Aufgaben von Threedog gelöst hast.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Januar 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> @hyperionical...ähm...was willst du mir damit sagen?


 

Der Empfang wird besser wenn Du den GNR Quest gemacht hast....Kein Rauschen mehr....

Wiso ??? Mach den Quest, dann weist Du es....

Mfg


----------



## bleedingme (8. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Der Empfang wird besser wenn Du den GNR Quest gemacht hast....Kein Rauschen mehr....
> 
> Wiso ??? Mach den Quest, dann weist Du es....
> 
> Mfg


 
Ihr habt Doney da wohl falsch verstanden.
Lest nochmal seinen Post, der hatte mit dem gestörten Empfang nix zu tun....


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Januar 2009)

mal einige screens 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=59457&stc=1&d=1231433990


----------



## BabbelCyrex (8. Januar 2009)

Moin Jungs möchte gerne meine ersten Screenies posten aber wie?!
Könnte mir dass nochmal schnell jemand erläutern?


Mfg


----------



## hyperionical (8. Januar 2009)

Klick mich
 und alle Fragen zum Bilderupload sind geklärt.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Januar 2009)

*Dieses eine Bild hat mich ca. 40 RadAway gekostet.....*


*Vault 87 extrem verstrahlter Haupteingang

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Sarge_70 (8. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Dieses eine Bild hat mich ca. 40 RadAway gekostet.....*​


​ 

 *+481 RAD, wie krass *


was mach ich mit 16000 Kronkorken und tausenden von schüssen muni ? 

Und es hört nicht auf, hab erst 98 Orte entdeckt, Level 24, und hab erst 10 wackelpuppen eingesammelt, die Hauptquest ruht momentan.

Dann bekomm ich viel geld von den Regulatoren für die finger der Bösen, 100 Kronkorken pro Vorkriegsbuch, 100 Kronkorken pro Holomarke eines Bruderschafts-heini's,usw.

Das Extra Entdecker ist auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen, man sieht alle orte auf der Karte die es gibt 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=59639&stc=1&d=1231450357


----------



## Gebieter (8. Januar 2009)

Na super, das Grafiktreiberupdate heute scheint meinem Fallout gar nicht zu bekommen haben... Wenn ich nach Little Lamplight oder Vault 87 reise kackts Spiel ab... Weiss nicht warum. Außerdem lassen sich im Launcher jetzt nur noch Auflösungen bis 1280x1024 wählen... oO????

Ich hab ja den Bloodpatch sprich ne andere exe und ne direkte Verknüpfung zu dieser, womit auch Fallout starte, irgendwie scheints nicht so ganz zurechtzukommen. Mal den aktuellsten Bloodpatch saugen.

Edit: Häää jetzt blick ich gar nicht mehr durch. Sobald ich irgendwie auf die linke Seite der Karte will, stürzt das Spiel ab. Ich mach jetzt mal nen Neustart, hoffentlich gehts dann.

Edit 2: Ne hat nichts verändert... Na dann werd ich wohl n Backup der Daten benutzen, hoffentlich funktioniert es dann.

Edit 3 : Gott sei Dank, es geht wieder. Hab bei My Games die Config Dateien gelöscht und es funktioniert. Hmm, nichtsdestotrotz kann ich bei Auflösungen nur noch 1280x1024 auswählen. Aber dafür find ich schon auch noch ne Lösung.

Also vorsicht an alle, die auf den 181.20 WHQL updaten wollen.

Und jetzt noch n paar Screens:

 481 Rad sind noch gar nichts. Natürlich mit TGM 1 ^^.
Deputy Weld, nach dem You Gaui Angriff 
Und so n blöder Raider, der ne Gesichtsop nötig hatte... Leider ging die etwas schief


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2009)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Also vorsicht an alle, die auf den 181.20 WHQL updaten wollen.


 
Na dann werd ich das heut abend mal antesten


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> *+481 RAD, wie krass *
> 
> 
> was mach ich mit 16000 Kronkorken und tausenden von schüssen muni ?
> ...


 

Bei den RAD ist mir sehr warm ums Herz geworden....

Ich brauche jetzt jedenfals kein Licht mehr im Spiel...


*Darf ich noch einen darauf setzten ????*

*Level 28*
*45.000 Korken*
*80% Erkundet*
*500 Lebensenergie*
*Stärkste Rüstung im Spiel / Stärkste Waffen.....und Todeskrallen halte ich mir jetzt als Schoßhunde....*
*Bei der Hauptquest bin ich jetzt so weit, das ich nach Little Lamplight / Vault 87 müsste....ich bin dem Hauptquest nur soweit gefolgt, damit ich die Powerrüstung tragen kann und ich wollte endlich Enclaven Soldaten mit Nuka Granaten begrüssen...*
*18 Wakelpuppen*
Die Fertigkeitsbücher verkaufe ich ..... brauch sie nicht mehr....


Das Spiel Scalliert stark mit den Gegnern je höher man im Level kommt...ich bekomme fast überall nur noch BOSS Gegner zu sehen....

*U-Bahn fast nur noch Leuchtene Ghuls*
*Ödland fast nur noch Todeskrallen und Yau Guai*
*Roboter fast nur noch die auf drei Rollen...*
*Supermutanten fast nur noch die schwer gepanzerten Herr der Supermutanten*
*Fast nur noch die ganz großen Rad Scorpione*
*Statt Mirelurk Wächter....massig Mirelurk Könige...*
Bestes Beispiel Vault92 mit der Stradivari Quest...bei meinem ersten Durchgang habe ich die Vault gleich am Anfang so level 8 rum besucht...da war nur ein Mirelurk König dort....jetzt habe ich die Vault bei Level 22 besucht und bin fast nur noch auf die Mirelurk Könige gestoßen....

Und das beste ist...die treten alle im Rudel auf....nicht nur eine Todeskralle, nein gleich 2 bis drei auf einmal....das gleiche gilt für die Roboter, Guhls etc.

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Januar 2009)

Gebieter schrieb:


> 481 Rad sind noch gar nichts. Natürlich mit TGM 1 ^^.
> Deputy Weld, nach dem You Gaui Angriff
> Und so n blöder Raider, der ne Gesichtsop nötig hatte... Leider ging die etwas schief


 
*ANGEBER !!! *

*3149 RAID*

Gut, ich bin vom Hügel oberhalb des Tores gesprungen....da scheint es etwas *"Kühler"* zu sein....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Bei der Hauptquest bin ich jetzt so weit, das ich nach Little Lamplight / Vault 87 müsste....ich bin dem Hauptquest nur soweit gefolgt, damit ich die Powerrüstung tragen kann und ich wollte endlich Enclaven Soldaten mit Nuka Granaten begrüssen...*
> *18 Wakelpuppen*
> Mfg



du warst aber schon vorher bei Little Lamplight ? Ich hatte da schon ne nebenquest gemacht, musste den typen nach Bigtown begleiten. Und Little Lamplight gehört auch zur Hauptquest ? Nicht dass ich da was falsch gemacht habe

Muss mal anfangen mich nach den Wackelpuppen umzusehen

MFG


----------



## hyperionical (9. Januar 2009)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Na super, das Grafiktreiberupdate heute scheint meinem Fallout gar nicht zu bekommen haben... Wenn ich nach Little Lamplight oder Vault 87 reise kackts Spiel ab... Weiss nicht warum. Außerdem lassen sich im Launcher jetzt nur noch Auflösungen bis 1280x1024 wählen... oO????



Hast du das richtige Seitenverhältnis zuerst ausgewählt, damit passende erst Auflösungen erscheinen?



e-freak1 schrieb:


> du warst aber schon vorher bei Little Lamplight ? Ich hatte da schon ne nebenquest gemacht, musste den typen nach Bigtown begleiten. Und Little Lamplight gehört auch zur Hauptquest ? Nicht dass ich da was falsch gemacht habe
> 
> Muss mal anfangen mich nach den Wackelpuppen umzusehen
> 
> MFG



Nein, du kannst nichts falschmachen (zu früh machen) beim Spiel, und den Abschied des Typen erlebst du egal wann du das erste Mal dahinkommst. Und Little Lamplight gehört nur zum Hauptquest wenn man den Hintereingang benutzen möchte zu Vault 87.


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2009)

Also erstmal...

Willkommen auf Seite 100 - das soll uns mal ein anderes Spiel nachmachen 

und dann... 



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Level 28*
> *45.000 Korken*
> *80% Erkundet*
> *500 Lebensenergie*
> ...


 
Schaut gar nicht so übel aus; mehr noch - weil es so gut ausschaut..
Magst mein *"**ROBIN"* sein? - kriegst dann auch von Zeit zu Zeit eine von meinen (unzähligen) Quantum's


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> du warst aber schon vorher bei Little Lamplight ? Ich hatte da schon ne nebenquest gemacht, musste den typen nach Bigtown begleiten. Und Little Lamplight gehört auch zur Hauptquest ? Nicht dass ich da was falsch gemacht habe
> 
> Muss mal anfangen mich nach den Wackelpuppen umzusehen
> 
> MFG


 
Du kannst da nichts verkehrt machen....

Wenn gewisse Ereigniss noch nicht eingetreten sind, dann sind auch gewisse Leute nicht Anwesend oder diverse Türen zu...

Ich bin über den Hinter-oder besser eigentlichen Haupteingang (siehe meine Fotos) nicht in Vault87 rein gekommen....ich hatte aber vorher auch nicht das Ziel auf der Hauptquest....jetzt habe ich es und probiere mal ob die Tür jetzt auf geht....

Little Lamplight taucht auch 2 mal in Nebenquest auf....

Einmal Bigtown und einmal in Paradise Falls....

TIPP: Erstmal Sklavenbefreiung in Paradise Falls machen dann Hauptquest Little Lamplight........warum wird nicht verraten....

In Rivet City war ich auch schon bevor ich beim Radiosender war....habe ich beim Wandern gefunden.....habe auch schon die Personen kennen gelernt die für die Hauptquest relevant waren....aber die wichtigen Sprachfelder öffnen sich erst, wenn Du weist was Du fragen sollst....

Das Spiel ist echt gut verknüpft.... 

Wo warst Du denn schon überall....vielleicht hast Du ja ein paar Puppen übersehen...

Mfg

*Jo....100 Seiten .... Klasse *


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Januar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also erstmal...
> 
> Willkommen auf Seite 100 - das soll uns mal ein anderes Spiel nachmachen
> 
> ...


 
Also Quantum nehme ich gerne....

Verarbeite ich zu Nuka Granaten.....

*Vielleicht bin ich jetzt nur überarbeitet....aber ich verstehe den Witz mit "ROBIN" nicht..... äääähh Robin Hood *

Mfg


----------



## Gebieter (9. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *ANGEBER !!! *
> 
> *3149 RAID*
> 
> ...



Ich bin einfach reingelaufen  .

Und ja, ich hab das richtige Seitenverhältnis gewählt, geht trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Spayokel (9. Januar 2009)

Hi,

erstmal cooler Thread.

Hab mal eine Frage, wisst ihr ob  F3  , Crossfire bzw. SLI unterstützt? 


MFG

Spayokel


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wo warst Du denn schon überall....vielleicht hast Du ja ein paar Puppen übersehen...
> 
> Mfg




yo hab die zwei nebenquests von Little Lamplight schon hinter mir , wo die wackelpuppen alle stehen, weiss ich, ich muss nur mal dorthin, war aber jetzt mal damit beschäftigt, alle Orte im DC Zentrum zu entdecken, mit dem Extra "Entdecker" kein problem.

Bin atm bei der Nuka Cola Nebenquest, ich dachte ausser dem NukaCola Werk gäbe es auch ein Quantum Abfüllwerk in DC, hab es aber bis jetzt nicht gefunden

MFG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> yo hab die zwei nebenquests von Little Lamplight schon hinter mir , wo die wackelpuppen alle stehen, weiss ich, ich muss nur mal dorthin, war aber jetzt mal damit beschäftigt, alle Orte im DC Zentrum zu entdecken, mit dem Extra "Entdecker" kein problem.
> 
> Bin atm bei der Nuka Cola Nebenquest, ich dachte ausser dem NukaCola Werk gäbe es auch ein Quantum Abfüllwerk in DC, hab es aber bis jetzt nicht gefunden
> 
> MFG


 
Ich bin auch ein "Entdecker"....

Es gibt kein anderes Abfüllwerk....

ABER östlich von Old Onley steht ein Nuka Laster mit 6 !!! Quantums an Board....und 28 Nuka Flaschen......

Der steht direkt neben einer Tankstelle hinter der der Autobrücke....

Das ist der größte AUF EINMAL Vorrat den ich gefunden habe....sonst findet man im Gebäude mal 1 oder 2 Flaschen....muss man mühsam zusammen suchen....steht übrigens so auch im Lösungsbuch, das die Flaschen einzeln überall verteilt sind.....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Es gibt kein anderes Abfüllwerk....
> 
> ABER östlich von Old Onley steht ein Nuka Laster mit 6 !!! Quantums an Board....und 28 Nuka Flaschen......
> 
> ...



super, danke für den tipp, habe bis jetzt 35 Quantum's gefunden, brauche für die Cola Quest aber 30 + optional 30, aber das hat noch zeit, und es bleiben noch wahnsinnig viele Orte zu entdecken...darum werde ich jetzt zunächst mal die drei fehlenden Keller Transkripte auftreiben, ich weiss wo sie sind, ich möchte endlich den aufgemotzten Fatman, und ja, auf jeden Fall auch  die AlienWaffe.


Noch was anderes, im screenshot thread bin ich seit nun fast drei tagen der einzige der dort bilder hochlädt, was ist da los ?
*
Aufruf an alle : Bitte screen's posten*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...nshot-thread-bitte-keine-ot-diskussionen.html

MFG


----------



## Shiratos (9. Januar 2009)

Ich bin auch mal wieder da...
6 Quantrum... hab schon mehr gesehen mmhh wo war das noch gleich .. in so eine Supermarkt oder so aber nicht der Super-Dupermarkt fürs Überlebenshandbuch ^^ 
Ich staune doch definitif immernoch über die Detailgetreue Welt in Fallout.. hab mir da auch ein Ziel gesetzt ... ich  Benutze nicht das Extra entdecker .. ^^
kann mir einer villeicht sagen wo diese Oase ist oder wie man da hin kommt .... *Bestimmt schon 5 Stunden danach gesucht !!!1*



Respeckt da gibts voll geile geheime Quests und so ...
Hab letztens im Tempel der Einheit eine Quests angenommen und gemacht, in der ich zu einer Bibiothek oder Geschichtsmuseum glaub ich ...naja hab dan alle sklavenhändler am Monument ..von ... mmhh ... Abraham Linkin (falsch geschrieben )gekillt ... und tada kein Karma verloren ^^ puhh  naja hab die Quest jetzt Fertig 
naaaajjjjjaaaa kann mir einer villeicht sagen wo ich viele Vorkriegsbücher finde ???


Ach und kann mir einer einen gefallen tuen... mit der Ditrich fähigkeit von 100 pls ... im / am Mienenfeld gibts da ein haus ... weiß nicht genau welches von den Vier genau ... jedenfalls ist in diesem haus im erdgeschoss glaub ich ein Hausmodel, dass man mit der Dietrich Fähigkeit aufbrechen kann ... kann mir einer sagen, was da drinne ist ... intressiert mich zu sehr um zu warten .... BITTE^^ 

mfg, Shiratos

[EDIT]
Im minenfeld gibt es auch so um die 5 vorkriegsbücher​


----------



## frequence (9. Januar 2009)

ist fallout eher CPU oder GPU lastig? Wie sieht der FPS unterschied aus bei Dual und Quadcore?


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Januar 2009)

Shiratos schrieb:


> ich  Benutze nicht das Extra entdecker .. ^^
> kann mir einer villeicht sagen wo diese Oase ist oder wie man da hin kommt .... *Bestimmt schon 5 Stunden danach gesucht !!!1*




da gibt es doch das Extra "Entdecker" , nee im ernst, hab das Extra auch, und lasse einfach viele Orte unentdeckt, bis ich lust dazu habe oder eine Neben oder Hauptquest es verlangt, du musst einfach nach einem bestimmten system spielen, einige hier sind schon lange über Level 20 hinweg, und haben die Hauptquest noch nicht mal abgeschlossen.

Die Vorkriegsbücher findest du überall verteilt, in DC gibt's einige, aber auch im Ödland, habe bis jetzt ungefähr 2000 Kronkorken damit verdient, übrigens : in der Bibliothek von Arlington gibt's schon 3 oder 4 davon.Es gilt die Regel : suchen, suchen und noch mals suchen, einfach immer nur suchen. Das gilt übrigens für das ganze Spiel, und mit den richtigen Extra's findet man noch mehr als normal.

Danke für den Minefield Tipp, hatte ich ganz vergessen, Dietrich ist jetzt auf 100, dann geh ich noch mal da vorbei

MFG


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Vielleicht bin ich jetzt nur überarbeitet....aber ich verstehe den Witz mit "ROBIN" nicht..... äääähh Robin Hood *
> Mfg


 
Ich erklärs dir - aber nur dir  - alle anderen nicht zulesen ...

Jeder *Batman* (Held) braucht seinen *Robin* (kleiner Held) - war der missglückte Versuch noch mehr als du anzugeben


----------



## Shiratos (9. Januar 2009)

naja ^^ wo ist die Oase denn jetzt .... 

neeeiiin hab keine PC version sonst hätte ich auch bis lvl 25 usw spielen können und das G.E.C.K. nutzen 
naja .... trotzdem ist das spiel geil ...e-freak1 sag bitte bescheid was drinne ist pls  bin schon gespannt drauf ..... 
Soo hab jetzt voll viel in DC entdeckt ... mach mich dann mal an der nördlichen teil ... xDDD
Übers wochenende werde ich noch was zocken ... hätte da mal so eine Frage ... Sollten wir alle zusammen nicht mal eine Homepage zusammen machen über Falllout 3 mit unserem eigenen Forum ... erstmal kostenlos mit homepagebaukasten oder so ... naja sagt mal was ihr davon Haltet, dann könnte ich Villeicht eine machen ^^ 
mfg, Shiratos​


----------



## Fre3dy (9. Januar 2009)

moin, ihr fallout 3 fans, 
habe heute mir fallout3 auch mal gekauft, es bringt spaß und will weiter zocken aber es geht nicht.
das bild freezt ein nach wenigen minuten und ich weiß nicht warum!?
an den temps liegt es nicht karte ist im standart takt habe vsync ausgemacht neusten treiber drauf.
ich weiß nicht weiter, ich verzweifel fast schon dran 
bitte um hilfe.

freedy


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Januar 2009)

Shiratos schrieb:


> .e-freak1 sag bitte bescheid was drinne ist pls  bin schon gespannt drauf .....
> ... Sollten wir alle zusammen nicht mal eine Homepage zusammen machen über Falllout 3 mit unserem eigenen Forum ... erstmal kostenlos mit homepagebaukasten oder so ... naja sagt mal was ihr davon Haltet, dann könnte ich Villeicht eine machen ^^
> mfg, Shiratos​



ich sag dir bescheid nachher, muss noch essen 

Das mit der Page ist ne gute idee, aber wie wär's wenn wir diesen thread belagern und voll mit info's, fragen und antworten, und jeder menge screenshot's und ja sogar Fallout3 News einfach zubombardieren ?

Bis dahin ist es ja nicht mehr weit


*@ Fre3dy* : ich hatte am anfang auch mit freezes zu kämpfen, aber nur in geschlossenen räumen ohne NPC's, seitdem ich aber v-sync im treiber *aktiviert* habe : keine freezes mehr

Ok es ist dann vorbei mit den hohen FPS, aber die 280 gibt mir noch in 1920x1200 permanent 50-60 bilder, also kein prob.

Schau auch mal nach deiner festplatte, die war bei mir nach dem installieren stark fragmentiert, das hat zwar jetzt nicht zwingend was mit den freezes zu tun, desweiteren kann es helfen, das game noch mal zu installieren. Den patch hast du auch drauf ?

gruss


----------



## ThoR65 (9. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich bin auch ein "Entdecker"....
> 
> 
> Das ist der größte AUF EINMAL Vorrat den ich gefunden habe....sonst findet man im Gebäude mal 1 oder 2 Flaschen....muss man mühsam zusammen suchen....
> Mfg


 
Nicht nur in Gebäuden....... auch alle Nuka-Automaten sollte man überprüfen..... nicht nur der Quantum wegen..


----------



## Shiratos (9. Januar 2009)

^^ wo ist denn jetzt di oase ???


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Januar 2009)

Shiratos schrieb:


> ^^ wo ist denn jetzt di oase ???




ich war noch nicht da, schick doch bitte einer ihm eine PN 

Oder durchstöbere doch mal den thread, hier findest du vielleicht einen tipp

MFG


----------



## Fre3dy (9. Januar 2009)

hatte beta treiber drauf kurz aber das klappt auch nicht, vsnyc an machen ok mach ich mal.


----------



## MB-present (9. Januar 2009)

So dann will ich hier auch mal mein "Team" vorstellen XD

mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (9. Januar 2009)

Im Nuka-Werk bekommt man noch mehr Quantum-Flaschen. Einfach die Verpackungsmaschine starten= 4x Quantum mehr im Rucksack.


----------



## Shiratos (9. Januar 2009)

Ich hab auch irgendwo mal gehört das man einen roberter als begleiter haben kann.... weiß jemand was genaueres .. und weiß jemand wo der androide sich befindet... ich hab die quest von docktor zimmer angenommen und da kam nach einer zeit auch eine frau die meinte irgendwas mit dem androiden.. ich soll doctor zimmer sdagen das der androide tot ist.. ich würd voher aber schon gerne mit dem androiden reden ...


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Januar 2009)

ich latsche da durch die Gegend, empfange auf einmal Alien Funkwellen, und das UFO liegt genau vor mir 

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=59900&stc=1&d=1231534584


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Januar 2009)

So Leute....ich bin gerade in Tipp Laune......




e-freak1 schrieb:


> Noch was anderes, im screenshot thread bin ich seit nun fast drei tagen der einzige der dort bilder hochlädt, was ist da los ?
> *
> Aufruf an alle : Bitte screen's posten*
> 
> ...



Nun ja, da Du und Elfenlied soooo fleißig gepostet hattet, dachte ich ich lass es mal, weil sonst übernehmen wir den Thread noch.....

Allerdings hat ElfenLied jetzt schon seit 2-3 ??? Tagen nichts von sich hören lassen....Sie wird doch nicht Krank sein ???

Da ich hier mit einer 384kb Leitung zu kämpfen habe, dauert jeder Upload ewig....

Ich gelobe aber Besserung....



frequence schrieb:


> ist fallout eher CPU oder GPU lastig? Wie sieht der FPS unterschied aus bei Dual und Quadcore?



Halb und Halb....würde ich sagen.....deshalb kannst Du es mit einer CPU der 6000er Reihe und eine Graka ab 8800GT mit 1600er Auflösung schon fast in vollen Details spielen....




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich erklärs dir - aber nur dir  - alle anderen nicht zulesen ...
> 
> Jeder *Batman* (Held) braucht seinen *Robin* (kleiner Held) - war der missglückte Versuch noch mehr als du anzugeben



Mann......... der Groschen viel bei mir jetzt Pfennigweise....

An Batman habe ich gar nicht gedacht.....OK .... ich mach Dir den Robin....



Shiratos schrieb:


> ^^ wo ist denn jetzt di oase ???



Das ist etwas schwierig zu erklären....In etwa Mittig der Karte ganz oben am nördlichen Ende der Karte....der Zugang ist etwas schwer zu finden....der befindet sich nördlich von einer Roten Schwebebahn....dort ist eine Hängebrücke .... in etwa gegenüber der Hängebrücke ist der Zugang....

Als Orientierungspunkt kann ich Dir Paradise Falls anbieten...von dort aus nord-östlich gehen....wenn Du auf die Schwebebahntrasse trifst die Roten Wagen suchen....

Auf der Startseite dieses Threads ist eine Karte....ist Markierung 82...

Du trifst aber irgend wann im Ödland einen Durchgeknallten Händler...der gibt Dir ne Karte....




Shiratos schrieb:


> Ich hab auch irgendwo mal gehört das man einen roberter als begleiter haben kann.... weiß jemand was genaueres .. und weiß jemand wo der androide sich befindet... ich hab die quest von docktor zimmer angenommen und da kam nach einer zeit auch eine frau die meinte irgendwas mit dem androiden.. ich soll doctor zimmer sdagen das der androide tot ist.. ich würd voher aber schon gerne mit dem androiden reden ...



Der Android hat damit nichts zu tun....

Du kannst den Roboter einem Händler abkaufen der sich beim RoboWerk befindet....wenn Du das Überlebenshandbuch in Megatown machst, wirst Du dort hin geschickt....sonst südöstlich von Tennpenny Tower oder westlich vom Nuka Werk....

Um den Roboter zu bekommen must Du aber ein neutrales Karma haben....

Wenn du mit dem Androiden in Rivet City vorher reden möchtest, dann tu es doch...wo ist das Problem ???

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> So Leute....ich bin gerade in Tipp Laune......
> Allerdings hat ElfenLied jetzt schon seit 2-3 ??? Tagen nichts von sich hören lassen....Sie wird doch nicht Krank sein ???
> 
> Mfg



Elfe ist wieder da : 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...itte-keine-ot-diskussionen-46.html#post468789


ja die Oase liegt zwischen den Klippenhütten und dem Sendeturm LP8, hab Shiratos ne PN geschickt

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Januar 2009)

Ein bischen Geschichte.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sonstiges




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Gebieter (10. Januar 2009)

Ahaaaaa da schau einer an.

Hab jetzt die originale Falloutlauncher.exe von meiner externen Platte wieder in den Ordner rein und siehe da: Ich kann auch die Widescreen Auflösungen wieder benutzen. Perfekt  .

Jetzt muss ich mal schauen obs auch so funktioniert wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Edit: Na toll jetzt kackts mir wieder nur ab. Dann lags wohl doch an der Auflösung. Kann das mal jemand bei sich testen und mir sagen obs alles rund läuft???

Edit 2 : Hmm jetzt hab ich mal beide Originaldateien eingesetzt, mein Fallout über den originalen Launcher gestartet, AA auf 4 Samples zurückgestellt und unter Anzeige im Spiel alles auf Standart. Jetzt konnt ich problemlos nach Vault 87 reisen... Sehr seltsam. Dann scheints wohl doch wieder zu funzen, aber s is halt nichtmehr uncut  .

Edit 3 : Soo, hab jetzt rumprobiert und bin zum Ergebnis gekommen: Es funktioniert nur noch wenn ich s über die originale Falloutlauncher.exe starte und die Bloodpatches funktionieren gar nicht mehr. Na super -.- .

Edit 4: Das Komischste an der Sache ist ja, in niedrigeren Auflösungen funktionierts problemlos. Bei 1280x1024 gehts. Nur eben bei 1680x1050 nicht.


----------



## ThoR65 (10. Januar 2009)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Ahaaaaa da schau einer an.
> ...........
> Edit 4: Das Komischste an der Sache ist ja, in niedrigeren Auflösungen funktionierts problemlos. Bei 1280x1024 gehts. Nur eben bei 1680x1050 nicht.


 
Hast Du schon mal versucht die Auflösung in der .ini Datei fest vorzugeben?
Bei mir funzt die 1680x1050er auch mit dem Uncut-Patch. Den Launcher benutze ich persönlich, nach erstmaligen einstellen des Lvl-Mods, nicht mehr.
Desweiteren hab ich die RAM-Nutzung angepasst (normal 25MiByte jetzt 250MiByte), Auflösung der Texturen geändert (vorher 1024x1024 jetzt 2048x2048), die Cell Buffer-Werte an meinem Speicher angepasst, die Nutzung von Shader 3.0 erzwungen.


----------



## The_Rock (10. Januar 2009)

Habt ihr eigentlich auch Probleme mit dem Sound? Ich hab den Musik-Regler auf ca 30%, jedoch wird etwa alle 3 Minuten (wenn das Musikstück wechselt) plötzlich die Musik sehr laut (obwohl der Regler sich nicht verschoben hat), und übertönt alles andere (was SEHR nervig in nem Gespräch ist). Dann muss ich immer ins Menü und den Regler kurz "berühren", damit er die eigentliche Einstellungen auch wieder übernimmt.

Notfalls würd ich die Musik auch ausschalten. Kann man das irgendwo inner .ini machen? (Regler auf 0% stellen hilft nicht)


----------



## ThoR65 (10. Januar 2009)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Habt ihr eigentlich auch Probleme mit dem Sound? Ich hab den Musik-Regler auf ca 30%, jedoch wird etwa alle 3 Minuten (wenn das Musikstück wechselt) plötzlich die Musik sehr laut (obwohl der Regler sich nicht verschoben hat), und übertönt alles andere (was SEHR nervig in nem Gespräch ist). Dann muss ich immer ins Menü und den Regler kurz "berühren", damit er die eigentliche Einstellungen auch wieder übernimmt.
> 
> Notfalls würd ich die Musik auch ausschalten. Kann man das irgendwo inner .ini machen? (Regler auf 0% stellen hilft nicht)


 
Kann man. In der FalloutPrefs.ini unter [Audio] den Wert fDefaultMusicVolume auf 0.0000 setzen.


----------



## bleedingme (10. Januar 2009)

Frage:

Wie funzt das mit dem LvL30/40 Mod? Die esp-Datei in den Spieleordner kopieren - und dann?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## The_Rock (10. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Kann man. In der FalloutPrefs.ini unter [Audio] den Wert fDefaultMusicVolume auf 0.0000 setzen.



Funktioniert leider nicht (hat ja den gleichen Effekt wie Regler im Spiel auf 0 stellen).

Hat noch jemand ne Idee? Die (laute) Musik nervt tierisch


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Januar 2009)

Gebieter schrieb:


> Ahaaaaa da schau einer an.
> 
> Hab jetzt die originale Falloutlauncher.exe von meiner externen Platte wieder in den Ordner rein und siehe da: Ich kann auch die Widescreen Auflösungen wieder benutzen. Perfekt  .
> 
> ...



Seltsam...bei mir funktioniert es einwandfrei.....

Vielleicht nochmal saugen....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Januar 2009)

bleedingme schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> Wie funzt das mit dem LvL30/40 Mod? Die esp-Datei in den Spieleordner kopieren - und dann?
> 
> Danke schonmal!




Das Spiel starten...und unter Datendateien das Häckchen setzten ....

Dann kann es los gehen...

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Januar 2009)

*Die besten Rüstungen*


*Ranger Kampfrüstung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Lindens Powerrüstung der Ausgestoßenden*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Experimentelle Arzt-Powerrüstung - Die Spricht sogar

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Tesla Rüstung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Experimentelle Powerrüstung T-51B - Die Stärkste Rüstung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​​


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Januar 2009)

ich hab ein problem : mir gehen die Haarklammern aus, hab nur noch zwei, da hilft mir 100 Dietrich auch nicht mehr weiter , und noch ne dummheit gemacht, nun hab ich endlich die experimentelle MIRV, und was mache ich ?  Repariere das ding mal sofort mit meinem Fatman und mache einen quicksave 

Aber sonst geht's gut und es herrscht wie immer ne Bombenstimmung im Ödland   

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=60388&stc=1&d=1231615662


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ich hab ein problem : mir gehen die Haarklammern aus,
> MFG



siehst Du da noch was, wenn Dir Deine Haare immer ins Gesicht fallen 
Grüße!


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> siehst Du da noch was, wenn Dir Deine Haare immer ins Gesicht fallen
> Grüße!



klar, ich nehm einfach einen op-schlauch und binde sie zusammen, nee im ernst, es liegen noch ne masse an türen und anderen schlössern vor mir, muss mir was einfallen lassen

Man findet einfach zu viele stimpaks, und zu wenig haarklammern

gruss


----------



## ElfenLied77 (10. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> klar, ich nehm einfach einen op-schlauch und binde sie zusammen, nee im ernst, es liegen noch ne masse an türen und anderen schlössern vor mir, muss mir was einfallen lassen
> 
> gruss



ich mach das so: an die Tür stellen F5 drücken und los geht es,wenn es nicht klappt F9 drücken  usw
Grüße!


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> ich mach das so: an die Tür stellen F5 drücken und los geht es,wenn es nicht klappt F9 drücken  usw
> Grüße!



gute idee, ist zwar ein ziemlicher aufwand, aber mit nur noch 2 klammern nehm ich das gerne auf mich

Nun muss ich nur noch einen anderen Fatman finden, aber es liegen noch genug rum glaube ich, wenn die MIRV 8 nukes miteinander abschiesst, schöne verschwendung, oder wie funktionniert die waffe ? 

Hab jetzt 7 mini-atombomben, kann aber keine abschiessen, heisst das man ballert im ernst 8 stück mit einem schuss weg ?

gruss


----------



## Tripleh84 (10. Januar 2009)

Hi,

ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Habe mein System neu aufgesetzt, und fallout 3 installiert mit dem neuem Patch. Leider lässt sich das spiel nicht starten. Jedesmal wenn ich auf dem Launcher bin, stellt er mir meine Qualität ein. Und wenn ich auf starten gehe, fängt das spielchen wieder von vorne an!


----------



## ThoR65 (10. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> gute idee, ist zwar ein ziemlicher aufwand, aber mit nur noch 2 klammern nehm ich das gerne auf mich
> 
> Nun muss ich nur noch einen anderen Fatman finden, aber es liegen noch genug rum glaube ich, wenn die MIRV 8 nukes miteinander abschiesst, schöne verschwendung, oder wie funktionniert die waffe ?
> 
> ...


 

Nöööö......... wenn Du nur 7 Nukes hast, werden auch nur 7 verschossen. So wars bis Dato bei mir.
Kletter mal auf die Schüssel der Schaltmatrix....... da findest auch noch Nukes..


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Nöööö......... wenn Du nur 7 Nukes hast, werden auch nur 7 verschossen. So wars bis Dato bei mir.
> Kletter mal auf die Schüssel der Schaltmatrix....... da findest auch noch Nukes..



*@tripleh84* : du musst doch deine settings am anfang saven und dann auf start klicken, oder nicht ? Kann mich nicht erinnern.

Die MIRV verschiesst gar keine bei mir, ich hab wie gesagt sieben nukes und die waffe macht nur klick klick...beim normalen fatman klappte es immer, also fehlt mir doch noch eine achte bombe für die MIRV 

mfg


----------



## The_Rock (10. Januar 2009)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Funktioniert leider nicht (hat ja den gleichen Effekt wie Regler im Spiel auf 0 stellen).
> 
> Hat noch jemand ne Idee? Die (laute) Musik nervt tierisch



Ok, habs Problem gelöst. Etwas umständlich, aber es funktioniert  (hab jede mp3 in nem Mixer leiser eingestellt)


----------



## Tripleh84 (10. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> *@tripleh84* : du musst doch deine settings am anfang saven und dann auf start klicken, oder nicht ? Kann mich nicht erinnern.
> 
> mfg



Ist ja gesaved, aber es geht immer nur der launcher auf wenn ich auf Spielen klicke.


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. Januar 2009)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ist ja gesaved, aber es geht immer nur der launcher auf wenn ich auf Spielen klicke.



mmh, schon komisch, installiere das game einfach noch mal, ich hatte am anfang auch einige problemchen mit dem spiel, ach ja : nach der installation des spiels war meine HDD stark fragmentiert, die solltest du dann defragmentieren

mfg


----------



## Tripleh84 (10. Januar 2009)

hm, hab es schon 3 mal installiert. Immer nur der Launcher geht auf und stellt meine Grafik ein. Kann 100 mal auf spielen drücken. Immer das selbe!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ich hab ein problem : mir gehen die Haarklammern aus, hab nur noch zwei, da hilft mir 100 Dietrich auch nicht mehr weiter , und noch ne dummheit gemacht, nun hab ich endlich die experimentelle MIRV, und was mache ich ?  Repariere das ding mal sofort mit meinem Fatman und mache einen quicksave
> 
> Aber sonst geht's gut und es herrscht wie immer ne Bombenstimmung im Ödland
> 
> ...




Bist Du noch nicht in Canterbury Commons gewesen und hast die Händler mit Geld aufgerüstet ??? 

Wenn Du die voll aufrüstest, dann reparieren die Dir alles bis 85% .... dann must Du nicht Deinen Fatman opfern....

Sonst .... wenn Du weiter durchs Ödland streifst, findest Du noch mehr Fatman....es gibt insgesamt 10 Fatman...wer es nicht wissen will...sollte sich die Lücke nicht ansehen...

Haben die Händler auch keine Haarklammern mehr ??? Du findest aber normaler weise genug...die meisten Klammern liegen in den Medi Kästen...

Mfg

Edit:

Habe gestern endlich das letzte Tonband gefunden und habe auch endlich den Superfatman....oben drein habe ich 17 Mini A-Bomben....muss ich mal ausprobieren...

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. Januar 2009)

*Mal was anderes .... FALLOUT SCREENS...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Januar 2009)

*Weiter gehts....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Ne,ne......Trinken im Dienst....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## ThoR65 (11. Januar 2009)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> Ist ja gesaved, aber es geht immer nur der launcher auf wenn ich auf Spielen klicke.


 
Leg dir mal eine Verknüpfung der Fallout 3.exe auf den Desktop. Damit startet das Spiel direkt und ohne Kopierschutzabfrage. 
Für alle anderen: wenn ihr über den Launcher startet, gehen eure eigenen Eistellungen, die ihr direkt in der .ini vorgenommen habt, verloren, da der Launcher seine standart .ini abspeichert.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Habe gestern endlich das letzte Tonband gefunden und habe auch endlich den Superfatman....oben drein habe ich 17 Mini A-Bomben....muss ich mal ausprobieren...
> 
> Mfg



Ich werde das Ödland noch ein wenig erkunden, da müssen noch genug medikits zu finden sein, mit etwas glück finde ich auch noch Haarklammern, du hast 17 nukes ?

Das ist aber schön, Hätte ich meine nicht alle verschossen (weil's so schön ist), aber nicht schlimm, hab jetzt noch 7 und ein normaler Fatman sollte, wie du sagst auch noch aufzutreiben sein, wenn ich alle die Orte sehe die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe, da liegen bestimmt noch welche rum, werde auch mal ausschau nach den fahrenden Händlern halten

MFG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Ich werde das Ödland noch ein wenig erkunden, da müssen noch genug medikits zu finden sein, mit etwas glück finde ich auch noch Haarklammern, du hast 17 nukes ?
> 
> Das ist aber schön, Hätte ich meine nicht alle verschossen (weil's so schön ist), aber nicht schlimm, hab jetzt noch 7 und ein normaler Fatman sollte, wie du sagst auch noch aufzutreiben sein, wenn ich alle die Orte sehe die ich noch nicht entdeckt habe, da liegen bestimmt noch welche rum, werde auch mal ausschau nach den fahrenden Händlern halten
> 
> MFG



Der Händler in Rivet City verkauft auch die mini A-Bomben....Geld habe ich ja genug (46.000 )....kann mir auch so noch Nachschub holen....

Sonst habe ich ja auch noch 30 Nuka Granaten.... und noch 10 Quantum auf Lager........da ich mehrere Diagramme habe werden aus einer Nuka = 3 Granaten gemacht........

Dann noch 4500 Elektronenladeteile für die Lasergattling "Rache".....1600 Schuss für das Plasmagewehr vom Androiden....Im Tennpeny Tower habe ich noch nen Flammenwerfer "Flammenspeier" mit 800 muni und ein Chinesisches Sturmgewehr mit 1200 schuss.....ich sollte also eine weile zu recht kommen.....

Habe alle Sonderwaffen behalten....dann noch ne Tesla Rüstung, ne Arzt Power Rüstung, ne Powerrüstung der Enklave  und und und....

*Level 29*

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Der Händler in Rivet City verkauft auch die mini A-Bomben....Geld habe ich ja genug (46.000 )....kann mir auch so noch Nachschub holen....
> 
> Sonst habe ich ja auch noch 30 Nuka Granaten.... und noch 10 Quantum auf Lager........da ich mehrere Diagramme habe werden aus einer Nuka = 3 Granaten gemacht........
> 
> ...



du hast ja schön vorgesorgt

 ja der Shrapnel in Rivet City oder wie der sich nennt, da muss ich noch vorbei. Die MIRV muss auf jeden Fall an einigen mutanten getestet werden, obwohl in DC hab ich schon fast alle umgelegt.

Hab bis jetzt 46 Quantum's, will aber 60 davon, damit ich die optionale Nuka Quest auch beenden kann, da springt bestimmt noch ordentlich was dabei raus, und von Sierra gibts ja auch bestimmt ne fette belohnung für die Nuka quest, speziell wenn man die Lieferverzeichnisse für Quantum auch dabei hat.

Bin heute bei Level 25 angekommen, werde jetzt zunächst mal alle restlichen 9 wackelpuppen "abholen".

Mal schauen wo ich noch an Haarklammern komme, die letzten 20 medikits gaben auf jeden fall keine mehr her, dafür hab ich jetzt 170 stimpaks, könnte ich doch nur einige gegen haarklammern tauschen

Wie weit bist du mit der Hauptquest ?

hui, hab bis jetzt 800 Fallout3 screens auf meiner festplatte, und es kommen noch einge dazu, will die 1000 auf jeden fall erreichen

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=60964&stc=1&d=1231686254


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> du hast ja schön vorgesorgt
> 
> 
> Hab bis jetzt 46 Quantum's, will aber 60 davon, damit ich die optionale Nuka Quest auch beenden kann, da springt bestimmt noch ordentlich was dabei raus, und von Sierra gibts ja auch bestimmt ne fette belohnung für die Nuka quest, speziell wenn man die Lieferverzeichnisse für Quantum auch dabei hat.
> ...



Für den Quantum Quest brauchst Du aber nur 30 Quantums....

Beim Hauptquest müßte ich jetzt nach Vault 87/Little Lamplight.....muss aber vorher noch mal in Paradise Falls vorbei.....

Ich habe nur 300 Screens....*schäm*

Warst Du schon mal bei den Reily Rangers???....die geben Dir richtig Kohle für Deine "Entdeckungen"...

Sonst mache ich die Blutpakete zu Geld und die Vorkriegsbücher....Sonst sammel ich alle Waffen ein und mache aus drei schlechten ein gutes (Rep 100)....da kann man mehr sammeln....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Für den Quantum Quest brauchst Du aber nur 30 Quantums....
> 
> Beim Hauptquest müßte ich jetzt nach Vault 87/Little Lamplight.....muss aber vorher noch mal in Paradise Falls vorbei.....
> 
> Warst Du schon mal bei den Reily Rangers???....die geben Dir richtig Kohle für Deine "Entdeckungen"...



ja man braucht 30 Quantum für Sierra Petrovita und nochmal 30 (optional), für ihren Nachbar'n, der ihr ja imponieren will, zuerst möchte ich die Belohnung von Sierra und dann die von ihrem Beschützer

Muss mal schauen ob ich schon bei den Ranger's war

mfg


----------



## Shiratos (11. Januar 2009)

Ich hab noch 6 oder 7 Quantrum auf einmal gefunden... Paradise Falls, da Wo die Wackelpuppe ist, hinter der Treppe stehen kästen, da sind die Drinne ..
mfg, Shiratos


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Januar 2009)

Shiratos schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 6 oder 7 Quantrum auf einmal gefunden... Paradise Falls, da Wo die Wackelpuppe ist, hinter der Treppe stehen kästen, da sind die Drinne ..
> mfg, Shiratos



Echt ??? Habe ich wohl übersehen.....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ja man braucht 30 Quantum für Sierra Petrovita und nochmal 30 (optional), für ihren Nachbar'n, der ihr ja imponieren will, zuerst möchte ich die Belohnung von Sierra und dann die von ihrem Beschützer
> 
> Muss mal schauen ob ich schon bei den Ranger's war
> 
> mfg




War das nicht entweder oder ??? Entweder Ihr geben....dann bekommst Du den Bauplan für die Nuka Granate einen zweiten kannst Du einem fahrenden Händler abkaufen.....Oder Ihm geben ???(Schlechtes Karma)

Sie kauft Dir aber auch weiterhin Nuka Cola ab.....

Ich baue aus den Nuka lieber Granaten....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Januar 2009)

Shiratos schrieb:


> Ich hab noch 6 oder 7 Quantrum auf einmal gefunden... Paradise Falls, da Wo die Wackelpuppe ist, hinter der Treppe stehen kästen, da sind die Drinne ..
> mfg, Shiratos



ok ich schau da noch mal nach, kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, ob ich die schon habe oder nicht
*
@ Rosstaeuscher* : die nuka quest beinhaltet als primäre quest die 30 flaschen für Sierra, und eben die 30 optional für den anderen heini, ihren nachbar, ich weiss nur nicht ob es sich lohnt dem die quantum's zu geben.

In Raven Rock gibts eine wackelpuppe zu holen, jedoch komm ich nicht zur tür rein, die wird von einer anderen stelle aus aktiviert, hab ich was verpasst ?  

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=61054&stc=1&d=1231695447


----------



## ThoR65 (11. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ok ich schau da noch mal nach, kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, ob ich die schon habe oder nicht
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
die kannst mitnehmen, wenn du aus Raven Rock fliehst. hast ja Zeit zum suchen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> die kannst mitnehmen, wenn du aus Raven Rock fliehst. hast ja Zeit zum suchen.



ich komm aber leider nicht rein, bzw finde die stelle wo man die metalltür öffnet, nicht  Bin schon durch die ganzen Berge gehirscht , und finde diesen schalter nicht, oder gibt's ne zweite tür ?

Oder kann es sein, dass es zur Hauptquest gehört ? Hatte ich diese frage nicht schon mal Rosstaeuscher gestellt?  

Mann bin ganz verwirrt 

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ich komm aber leider nicht rein, bzw finde die stelle wo man die metalltür öffnet, nicht  Bin schon durch die ganzen Berge gehirscht , und finde diesen schalter nicht, oder gibt's ne zweite tür ?
> 
> Oder kann es sein, dass es zur Hauptquest gehört ? Hatte ich diese frage nicht schon mal Rosstaeuscher gestellt?
> 
> ...



Möchtest Du da wirklich rein ????

Bist Du Sicher ???

Das ist das Hauptquartier der Enklave !!!

Da kannste einen Präsidenten kennen lernen.....

Kommst Du aber nur über die Hauptquest rein....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Möchtest Du da wirklich rein ????
> 
> Kommst Du aber nur über die Hauptquest rein....
> 
> Mfg




dachte ich's mir doch , ich glaub sogar du hattest es mir schonmal gesagt, danke nochmal 

Ich hab gelesen, dass sobald man drinnen ist, man sich sofort nach der wackelpuppe umsehen soll, da es zu einem späteren zeitpunkt nicht mehr möglich sei die puppe an sich zu nehmen. Stimmt das ?


*EDIT :* mann der thread ist dabei sich in allen punkten zum rekord spiele thread zu entwickeln   
mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> dachte ich's mir doch , ich glaub sogar du hattest es mir schonmal gesagt, danke nochmal
> 
> Ich hab gelesen, dass sobald man drinnen ist, man sich sofort nach der wackelpuppe umsehen soll, da es zu einem späteren zeitpunkt nicht mehr möglich sei die puppe an sich zu nehmen. Stimmt das ?
> 
> ...




Ja .... Gleich Puppe Suchen....sonst weg....

Zum Rekord....da werden wir wohl mit GTA Schwierigkeiten haben....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> J
> 
> Zum Rekord....da werden wir wohl mit GTA Schwierigkeiten haben....
> 
> Mfg



ja da ist echt auch was los.....es ist aber noch nicht Feierabend hier, da geht noch viel 

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Januar 2009)

*Wilma !!! ..... ich bin zu Hause.....*


*Home sweet home....Oder doch nicht ???*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*I**ch bin aber ausnahmsweise mal nicht dafür verantwortlich....*

Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Januar 2009)

*Dafür aber schon.....*


*Dafür gibt es die Note 10,0....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erste Regel: Nur nicht den Kopf verlieren...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Ein Barmann als Arzt ....Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, das ist eine Fehlbesetzung....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Und das Ergebnis ???

Na Toll, ich habe die Vault gerettet, alle freuen sich und als Dank bekomme ich lebenslang Hausverbot....weil ich dort nicht mehr hin gehöre...NA TOLL...*

Mfg​​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (11. Januar 2009)

..ich mach mal auf Sklavenhändler 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (11. Januar 2009)

tach nochmal 

ich bin noch relativ frisch in der fallout welt, und hab nun ne wohnung bekommen. wenn ich dort sachen in den aktenschrank (oder sonst wo) deponiere, bleibt das dann "für immer" drin, oder verschwindet das nach ner zeit?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Januar 2009)

The_Rock schrieb:


> tach nochmal
> 
> ich bin noch relativ frisch in der fallout welt, und hab nun ne wohnung bekommen. wenn ich dort sachen in den aktenschrank (oder sonst wo) deponiere, bleibt das dann "für immer" drin, oder verschwindet das nach ner zeit?



Jo...so ist es...

Tennpenny oder Megaton ???

Mfg


----------



## Masterwana (12. Januar 2009)

hab grad was gefunden




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The_Rock (12. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Jo...so ist es...
> 
> Tennpenny oder Megaton ???
> 
> Mfg



ja was denn nu? bleibts oder verschwindets? 

ich hab megaton genommen, weil ich erstmal "gut" durchspielen will, und ich auf jeden fall noch dieses ekelpaket burk unter die erde schicken will 

hab dennoch mal abgespeichert und den bösen weg genommen. ich wollt mir schließlich die a-bomben explosion nicht entgehn lassen


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Januar 2009)

Also in deiner Bude kannst du ablegen, was du willst, bleibt alles im Spind.
Ich weiß nicht obs in FA3 Diebe gibt wie in Oblivion, oder ob man in jedem spind was ablegen kann. Bei Reillys Rangers heißt es ja, man solle den Rangerbunker als zweites Zuhause betrachten, vermutlich ist der Spind dort dann auch sicher.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Januar 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> hab grad was gefunden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey, das ist ja mal Cool.....




The_Rock schrieb:


> ja was denn nu? bleibts oder verschwindets?
> 
> ich hab megaton genommen, weil ich erstmal "gut" durchspielen will, und ich auf jeden fall noch dieses ekelpaket burk unter die erde schicken will
> 
> hab dennoch mal abgespeichert und den bösen weg genommen. ich wollt mir schließlich die a-bomben explosion nicht entgehn lassen


 
Sorry, habe nicht richtig gelesen....

Wie mein Vorredner schon gesagt hat, in Deiner Wohnung bleibt alles dort liegen, wo Du es deponiert hast....

Allerdings würde ich den Reilly Rangers nicht unbedingt trauen....

Ich habe einen von denen nach einem Gefecht Tod im Ödland gefunden...habe Ihn natürlich ausgeraubt.....

Da ich die Gegner mit VATS erledigt habe, bin ich definitiv nicht für seinen Tod Verantwortlich....Trotzdem betrachten mich die Rangers jetzt als einen Feind....

Oder besser gesagt, *BETRACHTETEN* mich als Feind.......wer waren noch mal die Reilly Rangers ??? 

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Januar 2009)

Also...
*In deiner eigenen Bude* kannste alles aus/hinpacken was/wo du willst
Niemand klaut was..

Ansonsten, in "öffentlichen" Kisten,Kästen etc. musst du mit "Verlusten" rechnen

Rosstäuscher - ist dir eigentlich nix heilig?? raubst sogar die Ranger aus... 

und sowas will mein Robin sein


----------



## The_Rock (12. Januar 2009)

Danke euch 

Nach 2 Tagen kann ich schon sagen, dass Fallout 3 ein echt geiles Spiel ist. Die große Welt, die Handlungsfreiheit, die ganze Athmo... einfach super


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Januar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Rosstäuscher - ist dir eigentlich nix heilig?? raubst sogar die Ranger aus...
> 
> und sowas will mein Robin sein


 
*Schnüff*

Ich kann doch nichts dafür....

Magst Du mich jetzt nicht mehr???

Die haben doch auf *MICH* geschossen....

Ich habe den Ranger in der Wüste *NICHT* umgebracht...nur die Leiche gefleddert....

Nachdem sich das Thema Rangers erledigt hat, bin ich jetzt Stolzer Besitzer von EUGEN..... 
Eine 5mm Gattling mit 140 Schaden...

Sollte ich die etwa liegen lassen 

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Nachdem sich das Thema Rangers erledigt hat, bin ich jetzt Stolzer Besitzer von EUGENE.....
> Eine 5mm Gattling mit 140 Schaden...
> 
> Sollte ich die etwa liegen lassen
> ...


 
Natürlich *nicht*
Allerdings kriegste die "geschenkt" wenn du die Rangers gerettet hast (ist SideQuest)

Und doch, mag dich trotzdem immer noch (etwas)


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. Januar 2009)

mann diese Billig Gary's in Vault 108 waren richtige Nervensägen 

In Paradise Fall's in Eulogy's Bude stehen in der Tat 6 Quantum's hinter der grossen Treppe, nun fehlen nur noch 11 stück, dann hab ich die 60 flaschen. Da liegen aber bestimmt noch mehr rum, bin jetzt dabei mal einige Orte zu besuchen wo ich schon mal war.

Mein Haarklammerproblem hat sich auch erledigt, hab mittlerweile wieder 10 stück

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=61491&stc=1&d=1231779550


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Januar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Natürlich *nicht*
> Allerdings kriegste die "geschenkt" wenn du die Rangers gerettet hast (ist SideQuest)
> 
> Und doch, mag dich trotzdem immer noch (etwas)



Da bin ich aber froh, das ich noch Robin, sein darf, meine kleine Fledermaus....

Ich muss wohl zu den Rangern noch was sagen....

Ich habe den Nebenquest gemacht und die Ranger vom Dach gerettet ....ALLE haben überlebt....

Darauf hin habe ich von den Rangern die Reilly Ranger Rüstung geschenkt bekommen, war jederzeit bei Ihnen wilkommen und habe Landmarkierungen für die Ranger gesammelt....

Bis zu dem Denkwürdigen Tag südlich von Old Onley bei Grisly Diner traf ich auf 3 Supermutanten....und im Grisly Diner auf die Raiders....

Die habe ich alle im VATS Modus erledigt....

Als ich dann der Straße nach Norden folgte, lag direkt neben einen ausgebrannten Bus, etwas oberhalb vom Diner, der Ranger Donovan Tod in der Landschaft rum....habe Ihn geplündert und wollte seinen speziellen Schraubenschlüssel zu den Rangers bringen und Ihnen mitteilen, das er Tod ist....ich frage mich sowiso, was er alleine da zu suchen hatte....

Als ich die Ranger Station betrat, sah ich plötzlich rote Feind Striche in der Anzeige....ich dachte schon die Station wurde überrant und deshalb war Donovan in der Wüste...sauste um die Ecke und die Ranger eröffneten sofort das Feuer auf mich....FEHLER.....

Scheint wohl ein Bug zu sein, weil ich habe den Rangern nichts getan....und meine Karma ist auch gut.....ist halt ein Rätsel...

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Scheint wohl ein Bug zu sein, weil ich habe den Rangern nichts getan....und meine Karma ist auch gut.....ist halt ein Rätsel...
> Mfg



..ist mir auch beim 1.Mal ^^ passiert



e-freak1 schrieb:


> ...man diese Billig Gary's in Vault 108 waren richtige Nervensägen
> 
> ...mein Haarklammerproblem hat sich auch erledigt, hab mittlerweile wieder 10 stück
> MFG



..Gary...Gary.......GARYyy?....

 Betr.: Haarklammer
..hab so 87St

...hier mal ein Bild mit dem Titel:
_*
"Das Letzte Bad"*_

...nicht von Leonardo da  Vinci ! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> ...hier mal ein Bild mit dem Titel:
> _*
> "Das Letzte Bad"*_
> 
> ...



Der ist wenigstens "Entspannt" gestorben....

Oder er hat es mit dem "Erkältungsbad" übertrieben.....
Den Schnupfen ist er bestimmt los geworden....

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Der ist wenigstens "Entspannt" gestorben....
> 
> Oder er hat es mit dem "Erkältungsbad" übertrieben.....
> Den Schnupfen ist er bestimmt los geworden....
> ...



...war bestimmt von "Ratiopharm" 
Grüße!


----------



## ThoR65 (13. Januar 2009)

*MHD überschritten ???*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Neulich beim nächtlichen Streifzug:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> *Neulich beim nächtlichen Streifzug:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

AHHHH....

Alien Muni....

Wo liegt die ???

Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (13. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> AHHHH....
> 
> Alien Muni....
> 
> ...


 
Unterschiedlich.... hier ist es in der Nähe vom Tempel der Einheit  . Davor lag sie bei der WKML Sendestation  . Genial ist aber: 1 Ampulle entspricht 12 Energiezellen  . Man muss schon enorm suchen, und das am besten Nachts, da sie dann auffälliger leuchtet.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Unterschiedlich.... hier ist es in der Nähe vom Tempel der Einheit  . Davor lag sie bei der WKML Sendestation  . Genial ist aber: 1 Ampulle entspricht 12 Energiezellen  . Man muss schon enorm suchen, und das am besten Nachts, da sie dann auffälliger leuchtet.


 
Danke !!!

Habe bisher nur bei den Ausgestoßenen im Fort welche gefunden...

Mfg


----------



## Xrais (13. Januar 2009)

Ich habe probleme mit dem spiel und zwar , wenn ich zocke sieht man ab und zu die sidebar von vista , also die erscheint so im 5 min. takt immer für ein paar sekunden was dann schließlich das spiel zum absturz bringt , ich werde auch ganz sicher nicht die sidebar ausmachen wegen einem game ,,, hat da jemand ne andere lösung parat ?

der patch ist natürlich auch installiert gewesen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2009)

Xrais schrieb:


> Ich habe probleme mit dem spiel und zwar , wenn ich zocke sieht man ab und zu die sidebar von vista , also die erscheint so im 5 min. takt immer für ein paar sekunden was dann schließlich das spiel zum absturz bringt , ich werde auch ganz sicher nicht die sidebar ausmachen wegen einem game ,,, hat da jemand ne andere lösung parat ?
> 
> der patch ist natürlich auch installiert gewesen


 
Ich fürchte es gibt keine andere Lösung dafür...Fallout 3 ist komplett mit Vista verbunden...

Du must die Sidebar ausschalten, wenn Du Fallout 3 spielen möchtest....

Mfg


----------



## Xrais (13. Januar 2009)

Erstmal danke für die antwort , schon irgendwie ein armutszeugnis das es solche probleme immer noch gibt


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (13. Januar 2009)

*Hab folgendes Problem*: Ich hatte Fallout installiert und angespielt, zu dieser Zeit befand sich eine 4870 in meinem System, alles lief wunderbar, ich hab aufgerüstet und eine GTX 280 verbaut, das Spiel getestet und es lief ohne Probleme. Als ich Vorgestern Fallout3 deinstalliert habe und wieder Installiert kam ich bis zum Intro und als das Intro zuende war friert das Bild ein und der Ton hängt. Ich kann mir nicht erklären woran das liegt, ich habe es mehrfach deinstalliert und wieder Installiert, ohne Erfolg. Weiss jemand zufällig woran es liegen könnte Treiber hab ich verschiedene durchprobiert, ich kann mir das nicht erklären zumal es ja schon lief mit gleicher Hardware und Konfiguration des Systems (WinXP).

*Bitte um Rat

*Patch habe ich bereits versucht*.
*


----------



## Shiratos (13. Januar 2009)

bei mir ist das *******... jedes mal wenn ich ein radaway nehme stürtzt das spiel ab


----------



## Xrais (13. Januar 2009)

Ich werde es jetzt mal ohne sidebar testen ob die fehler immer noch auftreten


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> *Hab folgendes Problem*: Ich hatte Fallout installiert und angespielt, zu dieser Zeit befand sich eine 4870 in meinem System, alles lief wunderbar, ich hab aufgerüstet und eine GTX 280 verbaut, das Spiel getestet und es lief ohne Probleme. Als ich Vorgestern Fallout3 deinstalliert habe und wieder Installiert kam ich bis zum Intro und als das Intro zuende war friert das Bild ein und der Ton hängt. Ich kann mir nicht erklären woran das liegt, ich habe es mehrfach deinstalliert und wieder Installiert, ohne Erfolg. Weiss jemand zufällig woran es liegen könnte Treiber hab ich verschiedene durchprobiert, ich kann mir das nicht erklären zumal es ja schon lief mit gleicher Hardware und Konfiguration des Systems (WinXP).
> 
> *Bitte um Rat*
> 
> Patch habe ich bereits versucht*.*


 

Ich denke mal da sind Treiberreste von der ATI Karte für verantwortlich....

Ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich auch mal bei einem Wechsel von ATI zu Geforce, das obwohl ich den ATI Treiber deinstalliert hatte, immer noch Treiberreste oder ordner vorhanden waren.....

Ich nehme an, Du hattest den ATI Treiber vorher deinstalliert, den PC neu gestartet und dann den Geforce Treiber installiert ???

Lösung: Geforce Treiber noch mal Deinstallieren und noch mal neu drauf....

Sollte das nicht helfen, probiere mal dieses Tool aus um die restlichen Treiberreste zu entfernen.

Guru3D - Driver Sweeper

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Januar 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> *Hab folgendes Problem*: Ich hatte Fallout installiert und angespielt, zu dieser Zeit befand sich eine 4870 in meinem System, alles lief wunderbar, ich hab aufgerüstet und eine GTX 280 verbaut, das Spiel getestet und es lief ohne Probleme. Als ich Vorgestern Fallout3 deinstalliert habe und wieder Installiert kam ich bis zum Intro und als das Intro zuende war friert das Bild ein und der Ton hängt.
> *Bitte um Rat
> 
> *Patch habe ich bereits versucht*.
> *



Hast du alle restlichen daten von ATI in den Ordnern gelöscht ?

@Rosstaeuscher :UPPS du warst schneller 
Gruss


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (13. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Tipp´s aber das Problem besteht weiterhin, ist mir unerklärlich zumal es nach dem wechsel ja schon ging.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipp´s aber das Problem besteht weiterhin, ist mir unerklärlich zumal es nach dem wechsel ja schon ging.


 
Funktionieren denn andere Spiele oder ein Benchmark ???

Mfg


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (13. Januar 2009)

Es geht alles, nur fo3 nicht, wie gesagt es ging hab nur deinstalliert und zack..


----------



## Xrais (13. Januar 2009)

Nachdem ich die sidebar von vista 64 entfernt habe läuft das spiel 1A , finde es halt nur etwas blöd


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (13. Januar 2009)

Ich werde wohl Windows demnächst mal neu aufsetzen, und probieren ob es dann geht. Sofern keiner mehr *eine Lösung* weiss.


----------



## eightcore (13. Januar 2009)

Ich komme nicht mehr aus der Vault 106 heraus! ich habe aus Anstandsgründen die Vault-Tür geschlossen und finde kein éffnungs-"Terminal" mehr! Wenn ich dieses Zuggerät an der Decke oder due Tür selber direkt aktivieren will, heisst es, sie werde von einem anderen Ort aktiviert. Hat dies etwas mit diesen Halutinationen zu tun (habe u.A. Papa und Amata gesehen)?


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Januar 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl Windows demnächst mal neu aufsetzen, und probieren ob es dann geht. Sofern keiner mehr *eine Lösung* weiss.



hast du eigentlich nach der installation von F3 deine HDD defragmentiert ?

MFG


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (13. Januar 2009)

Ja, habe ich gemacht, ohne Erfolg.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. Januar 2009)

...das Game ist echt Hot 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...die tägliche Droge 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße!​


----------



## ThoR65 (13. Januar 2009)

Noch ein paar........

*Neue Olympische Disziplin: Daumenstütze*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Er war ein leuchtendes Vorbild*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Probleme mit der Blase*.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> Ja, habe ich gemacht, ohne Erfolg.




Hast Du unter Optionen V-sync aktiviert ???? Das gab bei einigen Probs, wenn nicht aktiviert war....

Sperrt Deine Firewall vielleicht ???

Mfg


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (13. Januar 2009)

Die Firewall sperrt nicht .. und vsync hab ich auch getestet, wenn es aus ist geht es auch nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. Januar 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> Ich komme nicht mehr aus der Vault 106 heraus! ich habe aus Anstandsgründen die Vault-Tür geschlossen und finde kein Öffnungs-"Terminal" mehr! Wenn ich dieses Zuggerät an der Decke oder die Tür selber direkt aktivieren will, heisst es, sie werde von einem anderen Ort aktiviert. Hat dies etwas mit diesen Halutinationen zu tun (habe u.A. Papa und Amata gesehen)?


 
Nun, du hast absolut recht
Es hat kein Terminal *in* der Vault 106(*) - deshalb ist mir auch nicht ganz klar wie du die Tür geschlossen hast
Falls du dich, wie auch immer, da eingeschlossen hast wirst du wohl auf einen früheren Spielstand zurückgreifen müssen (oder cheaten)

(*) wegen den Tests mit psychoaktiven Drogen musste absolut sichergestellt werden, dass *niemand* die Vault verlassen kann


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. Januar 2009)

buzzdeebuzzdee schrieb:


> Die Firewall sperrt nicht .. und vsync hab ich auch getestet, wenn es aus ist geht es auch nicht.



Hast Du den neuesten Treiber für Deine XFI drauf ??? 

Soll auch schon mal Probs geben....

SP3 drauf ??? Windowsupdate durchgeführt ???

Sonst bin ich mit meinem Latein jetzt am Ende....

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (13. Januar 2009)

..irgendwie vermisst man die gute alte Zeit...
Grüße!

...im Vault 101 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...die ersten Schritte in die (neue) Welt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und *Dad*  *schnief*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (13. Januar 2009)

@Rosstaeuscher ... Alles gemacht, ohne Erfolg ich bin auch am Ende mit den Ideen, danke trotzdem .


----------



## ElfenLied77 (14. Januar 2009)

@buzz
liegt vllt am NetFramework 3.5  , da Fallout 3 glaub ne Beta installiert
Install mal die richtige Version von Microsoft
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (14. Januar 2009)

*@eightcore
*oder öffne die Console gib TCL ein flieg durch die Tür und gib TCL erneut ein fertig Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (14. Januar 2009)

@buzz
DirectX neu aufspielen auch wenn schon vorhanden (ca60-80Mb)


----------



## ElfenLied77 (14. Januar 2009)

@buzz
...vllt liegt es auch am videocodec
..install mal je nach system für Vista oder xp den videocodec pack(hier Vista Codec bei search string eingeben)


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (14. Januar 2009)

@ ElfenLied77 .. direct x is neu drauf auch mehrmals probiert , und video codecs hab ich komplett deinstalliert und wieder installiert , auch verschiedene codec packs hab ich ausprobiert nichts half .. hatte gelesen dass es an nem ac3 codec liegen kann aber das ging auch nich .. vielleicht hilft die neuinstallation von xp ..


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Januar 2009)

hallo, hab ein problem mit dem neuen patch, download klappt, bei Overall 100% kommt die sanduhr, dann startet cmd.exe sys 32 und das war's, dann hängt's

Hat schon jemand den neuen patch installiert ?

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> hallo, hab ein problem mit dem neuen patch, download klappt, bei Overall 100% kommt die sanduhr, dann startet cmd.exe sys 32 und das war's, dann hängt's
> 
> Hat schon jemand den neuen patch installiert ?
> 
> mfg


 

Ich habe noch gar nicht mitbekommen das es einen neuen Patch gibt 

Muss ich mal runter laden....dann schauen wir mal....

Vielleicht must Du die Mod`s deaktivieren ???

Ich habe ein ganz anderes Problem....seit einiger Zeit läuft der V-Ram meine Graka so schnell voll...so nach 15-20min. spielen muss ich neu starten, da es unheimlich ruckelt....

Hat jemand ne Idee ???    Vielleicht sollte ich mal den neuen Beta treiber installieren....

Mfg


----------



## Xrais (14. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich habe noch gar nicht mitbekommen das es einen neuen Patch gibt
> 
> Muss ich mal runter laden....dann schauen wir mal....
> 
> ...




hab gestern was von einem tool gelesen das verhindert das der vram vollläuft , könnte bei dir ja vielleicht was bringen genau wie bei GTA4


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Januar 2009)

Xrais schrieb:


> hab gestern was von einem tool gelesen das verhindert das der vram vollläuft , könnte bei dir ja vielleicht was bringen genau wie bei GTA4


 

Schau ich mir mal an, Danke...

Das witzige ist aber, das dass erst seit drei Tagen passiert....vorher konnte ich Stundenlang ohne Probs spielen....

Ist schon seltsam....und passiert nur bei Fallout...

Mfg


----------



## Xrais (14. Januar 2009)

Ich hatte auch so meine probleme mit f3 und der sidebar von vista , ich habe vorhin auch den neuen patch drauf gemacht und hatte trotzdem einmal den bug das ich in game kurz aufen desktop geschmissen wurde , naja solange es dabei bleibt


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Vielleicht must Du die Mod`s deaktivieren ???
> 
> Mfg



ja kann sein dass es die Mod ist, ich brauch den patch sowieso nicht, das game läuft immer ohne probleme, ich spiel so weiter 

mfg

*EDIT* : hat trotzdem geklappt mit dem patch, auch gut


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte nur kurz vermelden und _warnen_
*Der Feind ist immer noch da*

Der Offizier war ziemlich kopflos als wir uns begegneten


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. Januar 2009)

hat man die Reilly Ranger's dann mal endlich auf dem Dach erreicht, und hat keine Kernspaltungsbatterie dabei , dann muss man wieder ganz nach unten zum Protektron  

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=62126&stc=1&d=1231960436


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Januar 2009)

*Neues Spielzeug....

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*
Fliegt, meine kleinen......Papa vermißt Euch....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## ElfenLied77 (14. Januar 2009)

...das Game ist echt Filmreif oder...? 

..würde sagen, so um die 5 Teile wie bei SAW ^^ *aufdvd'sguck*
(aber bitte nicht von Uwe Boll) ,Blood Rayne war ja mal voll *gähhhn*
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. Januar 2009)

neulich in der Zitadelle....

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=62322&stc=1&d=1232041316


----------



## Masterwana (15. Januar 2009)

Was alles so auf den Förderbändern rumliegt 
Wie ihr bei den Teddys seht; schon mit Texturpaket




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab da grade was auf der Straße gefunden 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. Januar 2009)

hallo zusammen, bin jetzt auf Level 27 und es ist kein Ende in Sicht , da sind immer noch über 50 unentdeckte Orte auf der Karte und die Haupquest "Wasser des Lebens" ist jetzt erst beendet, also die Hälfte der Hauptquest, einfach der Wahnsinn dieses Spiel  

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=62528&stc=1&d=1232133151


----------



## ThoR65 (16. Januar 2009)

*Wer bin Ich?* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> *Wer bin Ich?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ein Haus ???
Ein Auto ???
Ein Boot ???
Eine Pferdepflegerin ???

oder Eddy Murphy ???

Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (16. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ein Haus ???
> Ein Auto ???
> Ein Boot ???
> Eine Pferdepflegerin ???
> ...


 
Falsch!!! Emma Erdbeer!   War selbst überrascht, was man für Avatare basteln kann.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Januar 2009)

*Ich bin mal wieder Großzügig und verteile Geschenke.....
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Guckt mal wie er sich freut....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Kontrast - Hochmodern und Historisch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Habe ich was verpasst ??? Feuer unter Wasser *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*AHHH - Ein Mitglied im Nuca Fanclub ???

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Und anderes.....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Mfg​

​


----------



## Sarge_70 (16. Januar 2009)

noch ein paar bildchen...bitte schön 

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=62581&stc=1&d=1232135760


----------



## ThoR65 (16. Januar 2009)

@Rosstäuscher: welche Nuka-Granaten-Version hast Du? Ist das schon die 3.0?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> noch ein paar bildchen...bitte schön
> 
> mfg
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=62581&stc=1&d=1232135760



Ich schieß die Hubschrauber immer ab... Habe schon 5 !!! Erledigt 




ThoR65 schrieb:


> @Rosstäuscher: welche Nuka-Granaten-Version hast Du? Ist das schon die 3.0?



Leider immer noch die 2.0....ich finde das dritte Diagramm nicht....

Weiß irgend jemand wo alle Drei zu finden sind ???

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Januar 2009)

*Was zu lesen...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## Xrais (16. Januar 2009)

wie kommts das bei vielen das HUD blau ist?


----------



## eightcore (16. Januar 2009)

Kann man ab Level 20 noch weiter aufsteigen? Bei EP steht bei mir MAX, ich möchte aber noch weiter skillen!


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Januar 2009)

Xrais schrieb:


> wie kommts das bei vielen das HUD blau ist?


 
Weil sie es in den Optionen so eingestellt haben ...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Januar 2009)

eightcore schrieb:


> Kann man ab Level 20 noch weiter aufsteigen? Bei EP steht bei mir MAX, ich möchte aber noch weiter skillen!



Ja...

Es gibt dafür Mod`s

Mod 30.esp
Mod 40.esp
Mod100.esp

Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community

Die einfach in den Fallout Data Ordner Speichern...Spiel starten und unter Datendateien Häkchen setzen...

Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (16. Januar 2009)

Wie lange muss er noch auf sein Bier warten?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Beruf stirbt nie.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



POSTmodern



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoR65 (16. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Leider immer noch die 2.0....ich finde das dritte Diagramm nicht....
> Weiß irgend jemand wo alle Drei zu finden sind ???
> Mfg


 

Ich hätte mal ein paar Vorschläge: 

Girdershade: Questbelohnung für den Nuka-Cola-Wettbewerb 
Karawanenhändler: Lucky Harith 
Karawanenhändler: Doc Hoff 
Klippenhöhlen: durch das Raider-Versteck in die Yao-Gui-Höhle

Los jetzt.... geh suchen..


----------



## Xrais (16. Januar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Weil sie es in den Optionen so eingestellt haben ...




hehehe aso , dachte schon das es da irgend ein special item geben würde


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal ein paar Vorschläge:
> 
> Girdershade: Questbelohnung für den Nuka-Cola-Wettbewerb
> Karawanenhändler: Lucky Harith
> ...



Ja Papi...

Von 1 und 4 habe ich die Diagramme....bei 2 und drei muss ich nochmal schauen, aber ich glaube die haben mir andere gegeben....

Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (16. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ja Papi...
> 
> ...........aber ich glaube die haben mir andere gegeben....
> 
> Mfg


 
Dann solltest Du Deiner Forderung nach den Diagrammen mit dem Fatman nachdruck verleihen  . Es ist allgemein bekannt, das amerikanische Karawanenhändler in ihrem Beruf nicht sonderlich Fit sind....


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Wie lange muss er noch auf sein Bier warten?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 Noro-Virus???

Quelle


> Je nach Schwere der Erkrankung kann der Wasserverlust durch das Norovirus ohne Behandlung auch zum Tod führen.


Grüße!


----------



## eightcore (16. Januar 2009)

Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. Januar 2009)

Quelle


> Zum ersten der bislang drei geplanten Klein-Add-ons für Fallout 3 sind heute drei neue Screenshots erschienen. Die erste Erweiterung hört auf den Namen Operation:
> *
> Achorage und soll Ende Januar* zum Download bereitgestellt werden.
> *The Pitt folgt im Februar*,
> ...



...mehr...

Grüße!


----------



## rabit (17. Januar 2009)

Sorry habe das spiel im Kaufhaus aufgegeben ziemlich am anfang war mir zu anstrengend das spiel!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. Januar 2009)

rabit schrieb:


> Sorry habe das spiel im Kaufhaus aufgegeben ziemlich am anfang war mir zu anstrengend das spiel!




0_o  was zockstn so ???


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> 0_o was zockstn so ???


 
 würd mich auch interesieren


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (17. Januar 2009)

ich melde auch instresse an ...


----------



## Masterwana (17. Januar 2009)

Hab da mal drei Fragen:

1. Wozu sind die Darts(deutsch Pfeile?) da? Bekomm ich da noch ne Waffe für?
2. Railroad Spikes/Eisenbahn Nägel? Bekomm ich da auch noch ne Waffe?
3. Pre-War Money - verkaufen oda behalten habs bis jetzt immer verkauft.

Quantum-Kola drink ich mitlerweile schon nicht mehr.  Warum hat das keiner vorhergesagt das ich die noch brauche?


----------



## Adrenalize (17. Januar 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Hab da mal drei Fragen:
> 
> 1. Wozu sind die Darts(deutsch Pfeile?) da? Bekomm ich da noch ne Waffe für?
> 2. Railroad Spikes/Eisenbahn Nägel? Bekomm ich da auch noch ne Waffe?
> ...


1. Dart gun. Eine Waffe zum Selber bauen, wenn du die Baupläne findest
2. Auch eine Selberbau-Waffe wo du die Baupläne finden musst.
Mit den richtigen Teilen im Inventory kannst du das Ding dann an ner Werkbank montieren.
3. Ich habs immer verkauft. Kannst aber auch erstmal sammeln, wiegt ja nichts das Zeug. Aber Quest gibts damit afaik keines.

die Nuka-Cola kannst du trinken wenn du dich damit heilen möchtest (kauf dann bei Gelegenheit den Cola-Automaten für deine Bude und mach Eiskalte Nukas damit für noch mehr Health.
Brauchst aber Radaway dann weil die Nukas ja strahlen.

Für das Quest nuka-Challenge musst du 30 Quantums sammeln, die also besser nicht trinken. Insgesamt soll es aber 60+X Quantums im Spiel geben. 60 liegen so rum und X stecken in den Nuka Automaten (macht das spiel per Zufallsgenerator afaik)


----------



## Masterwana (17. Januar 2009)

Danke
Die normale Nuka-Cola trink ich ja auch. Rad Away? Wozu hab ich denn den Medizinschrank

Wie mach ich denn die eiskalte Cola?


----------



## eightcore (17. Januar 2009)

Is sehr praktisch: Ich habe nen sich selber heilenden Supermutanten an meiner Seite, welcher mit nem Gatlinglaser bewaffnet ist! Saupraktisch...


----------



## ThoR65 (17. Januar 2009)

Hab mal ein wenig mit den Ini-Einstellungen gespielt. Iwie gefällt mir der Pipboy in dieser Form besser. 
Bei der Gelegenheit wurde auch gleich die HuD-Farbe angepasst.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Hab mal ein wenig mit den Ini-Einstellungen gespielt. Iwie gefällt mir der Pipboy in dieser Form besser.
> Bei der Gelegenheit wurde auch gleich die HuD-Farbe angepasst.



...gefällt mir 
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. Januar 2009)

kannst Du mal bitte die Zeilen posten die Du geändert hast ? ^^
Grüße!


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Januar 2009)

Die Enklave gibt's nicht mehr, da war ganz schön was los.

Etwas bizarr war die Begegnung mit Präsident Eden "himself", hatte ich eigentlich nicht erwartet.

Fawkes ist nun mein neuer Begleiter, der Typ haut ganz schön rein, ist aber sonst ganz nett, nur Dogmeat ist verschwunden, treibt sich wahrscheinlich wieder bei Vault 101 rum.

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=62935&stc=1&d=1232212316


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Januar 2009)

Masterwana schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Wie mach ich denn die eiskalte Cola?



Wenn Du eine eigene Wohnung beziehst, kannst Du einen Cola Automaten kaufen....reinlegen,kühlen...Und für Ewig EISKALT genissen....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Die Enklave gibt's nicht mehr, da war ganz schön was los.
> 
> Etwas bizarr war die Begegnung mit Präsident Eden "himself", hatte ich eigentlich nicht erwartet.
> 
> ...



GRATULIERE !!!!

Ja, der Präsi ist schon ne Überraschung....

Dogmeat ist deshalb weg, weil Du nur einen Begleiter haben kannst...

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> GRATULIERE !!!!
> Dogmeat ist deshalb weg, weil Du nur einen Begleiter haben kannst...
> 
> Mfg


 
Negativ - eigentlich
Ich habe sowohl Fawkes als auch Dogmeat bei mir

Es ist allerdings richtig, dass man ausser Dogmeat nur noch einen Begleiter haben kann


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> G
> Dogmeat ist deshalb weg, weil Du nur einen Begleiter haben kannst...
> 
> Mfg



ach so, auch gut, danke für den tipp, ich hätte den köter wohl überall vergeblich gesucht 

Hier wird's ein wenig eng, da bleibt nicht mehr viel übrig

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=62973&stc=1&d=1232216856

MFG


*EDIT : *ich lese gerade, dass Dogmeat also doch noch irgendwo herumstreunt, mal schauen wo der ist


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Januar 2009)

hab da noch paar bilder für euch 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=62996&stc=1&d=1232217114


----------



## ThoR65 (17. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> kannst Du mal bitte die Zeilen posten die Du geändert hast ? ^^
> Grüße!


 
Für die "Verkleinerung" vom Pipboy musst Du in der Fallout.ini nach der Zeile _*fPipboy1stPersonFOV=47.0* suchen. Je größer der Wert, umso kleiner der Pipboy. Ich hab bei mir *60.0* eingestellt und komm da gut mit klar. _

_Für das Ändern der Farben wird es ein wenig aufwändiger. _
_Als erstes musst Du die Farben als HexaWert ermitteln. Dazu kannst Du dich dieser Seite The RGB Color Calculator / Web Page Color Choosing Tool / HTML Color Code Generator bedienen. _Dann musst Du den HexWert umwandeln in eine Dezimalzahl. Das kann man mit dem Windowseigenen Calculator machen. Nun zu den beiden Zeilen, die für den Pipboy und dem HuD zuständig sind:
In der *FalloutPrefs.ini* suchst Du die Zeile _*uPipboyColor=?????????*_ wobei "*?????????" *für die Standartfarben Default Blau=785383423; Default Weiß=3321888767; Default Grün=452952319 und Default Amber=4290134783, steht. Diesen Wert ersetzt Du mit Deinem eigenen Wert.
Die Schritte für das HuD sind indentisch und der Wert steht unter _*uHUDColor=?????????*_


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Für die "Verkleinerung" vom Pipboy musst Du in der Fallout.ini nach der Zeile _*fPipboy1stPersonFOV=47.0* suchen. Je größer der Wert, umso kleiner der Pipboy. Ich hab bei mir *60.0* eingestellt und komm da gut mit klar. _
> 
> _Für das Ändern der Farben wird es ein wenig aufwändiger. _
> _Als erstes musst Du die Farben als HexaWert ermitteln. Dazu kannst Du dich dieser Seite The RGB Color Calculator / Web Page Color Choosing Tool / HTML Color Code Generator bedienen. _Dann musst Du den HexWert umwandeln in eine Dezimalzahl. Das kann man mit dem Windowseigenen Calculator machen. Nun zu den beiden Zeilen, die für den Pipboy und dem HuD zuständig sind:
> ...



Dankeschön...
Grüße!


----------



## Eiche (17. Januar 2009)

habe in machen geschlossen räumen ganz plötzlich frezzes meist wo auch keine gegner sind hat jemand ne idee? 
kann dann machmal nicht mehr in windows um den task zu schliessen.

Fallout3_v1.1.0.35 ist installiert keine mods. 
Vsync ist an ohne OC das selbe


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Januar 2009)

zeffer schrieb:


> habe in machen geschlossen räumen ganz plötzlich frezzes meist wo auch keine gegner sind hat jemand ne idee?
> kann dann machmal nicht mehr in windows um den task zu schliessen.
> 
> Vsync ist an ohne OC das selbe



ich hatte genau das gleiche problem, die freezes passierten nur in geschlossenen kleinen Räumen ohne NPC'S. Habe dann v-sync aktiviert und das spiel fror nur noch selten ein.

Seitdem ich das game jetzt nur noch über die Fallout3ng datei starte, und das ohne die DVD einzulegen, gibt's gar keine freezes mehr.  

Das wiederum verstärkt meinen Verdacht, dass SECUROM bei den freezes durchaus eine rolle spielen kann

mfg


----------



## Eiche (17. Januar 2009)

direkt starten auf die idee bin ich nicht gekommen.
EDIT: so Stupf 1m gekommen Freeze

aber dein Beschreibung passt gut am schlimmsten ist es in der vorhalle von Geschichtsmuseum.


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Januar 2009)

zeffer schrieb:


> direkt starten auf die idee bin ich nicht gekommen.
> EDIT: so Stupf 1m gekommen Freeze
> 
> aber dein Beschreibung passt gut am schlimmsten ist es in der vorhalle von Geschichtsmuseum.



dh du hattest einen freezes als du direkt starten wolltest ?

ja in der Vorhalle zum Geschichtsmuseeum war es am schlimmsten, alsbald man sich dem Riesenelefanten nähern wollte oder zur Tür von Underworld lief

mfg


----------



## Eiche (17. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> dh du hattest einen freezes als du direkt starten wolltest ?
> 
> ja in der Vorhalle zum Geschichtsmuseeum war es am schlimmsten, alsbald man sich dem Riesenelefanten nähern wollte oder zur Tür von Underworld lief
> 
> mfg


 

 nein schon 1m gelaufen in einem haus


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. Januar 2009)

zeffer schrieb:


> 1m gelaufen in einem haus



hast du denn versucht ohne die dvd zu starten ?

Bei Oblivion gab's die freezes ja auch schon, dort hatte es geholfen in den dateiordnern die musik zu deaktivieren

das schlimmste dabei ist wenn nur noch ein reset hilft, ganz schön stressig

mfg


----------



## Eiche (17. Januar 2009)

bei oblivion hatte ich nie das Problem. und wie meinst das mit der Musik?
ja habe schon versucht ohne dvd, bessert die Sache aber nicht. 
EDIT: musik raus nehmen aus dem Ordener hilft auch nicht


----------



## ElfenLied77 (17. Januar 2009)

...für was ist denn das 
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Januar 2009)

*Hallo Ladies !!! 

Wilkommen in meinem Liebesnest !!!

Habe mich auch extra Schick gemacht....
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Damit Ihr nicht die Katzt im Sack kauft....hier meine Persöhnlichen Daten....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Eiche (18. Januar 2009)

@ e-freak1 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rollenspiele-adventures/38113-fallout-3-freeze.html#post494164 habe was gefunden gestern vieleicht hilft es dir auch


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> ...für was ist denn das
> Grüße!


 
Schmeiss mal Maulwurfsrattenfleisch und Wunderkleber rein - und staune


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. Januar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Schmeiss mal Maulwurfsrattenfleisch und Wunderkleber rein - und staune



...cool Danke Dir 
aber was kann ich mit dem Wunderfleisch denn alles machen ???
Grüße!


----------



## Sarge_70 (18. Januar 2009)

zeffer schrieb:


> @ e-freak1 http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rollenspiele-adventures/38113-fallout-3-freeze.html#post494164 habe was gefunden gestern vieleicht hilft es dir auch



danke für den tipp, hab aber atm keine freezes mehr, wenn's noch mal passiert, dann versuch ich's 

Umso besser wenn es dir geholfen hat

MFG


----------



## ThoR65 (18. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> ...cool Danke Dir
> aber was kann ich mit dem Wunderfleisch denn alles machen ???
> Grüße!


 

Im Zweifelsfalle *Kronkorken*. 

grüsse


----------



## ElfenLied77 (18. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfalle *Kronkorken*.
> 
> grüsse





...na dann Danke für die Antwort 
Grüße!


----------



## ShrinkField (19. Januar 2009)

Hab seit gestern auch Fallout 3 

Muss schon sagen, geiles Spiel obwohl ich an Rollenspielen eigentlich nicht soviel interesse hab aber fetzt schon.

Dialoge sind cool gemacht und die Welt so ansich ist auch ganz cool.

Gestern abend installiert und dann so 3 Std gezockt

Nur..bin ich bei Burke gescheitert...wollte grad raus aus der Stadt und sprech den polizisten da an..dann hab ich Burke da verpfiffen und der Bulle rennt ja sofort dahin..ja Burke hat ihn dann abgeknallt und ich hab mich hinterm Tresen versteckt 

Dann will der Burke grad raus gehen und ich hab versucht ihn mit der 10mm abzuballern, ging leider daneben plötzlich haben die alle auf mich geschossen...ja zu ende..

Muss ich später nochmal anfangen wegen dem scheiß Auto. Speichern...kann man das ausschalten ?

muss nochmal schauen, im thread hier war ich gestern schon bis  Seite 50....vielleicht habt ihr ja noch ein paar Tips für mich 


gruß ShrinkField


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Januar 2009)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> Hab seit gestern auch Fallout 3
> 
> Muss schon sagen, geiles Spiel obwohl ich an Rollenspielen eigentlich nicht soviel interesse hab aber fetzt schon.
> 
> ...


 

Hi !!!

Endlich wieder einer der *Vernüftig* geworden ist, und sich das *richtige* *Spiel *auf den Rechner geladen hat....

Die Auto-Speicherung kannst Du irgendwo unter Optionen im Spiel abstellen....wobei es schon ganz praktisch ist, das wenn Du ein Gebäude betrittst gespeichert wird....wer weiß was sich hinter der Tür befindet....

Die Lösung mit Burk ist ganz einfach....neben den Sheriff stehen bleiben und nach dem Sprachduell Burk gleich erschießen ( VATS ) oder Burk den Sheriff erschießen lassen (Cooler Umhang und Hut ) und gleich Burk erschießen.....

Wenn Du draußen rumballerst, meinen die Bewohner einer der Ihren wird angegriffen....aber es kann auch sein, wenn Du Megaton verläßt und kurze Zeit später wieder kommst, das alles wieder OK ist...mal ausprobieren....

Sonst wie in jedem Spiel....immer mal zwischen Speichern...

Mfg


----------



## ShrinkField (19. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hi !!!
> 
> Endlich wieder einer der *Vernüftig* geworden ist, und sich das *richtige* *Spiel *auf den Rechner geladen hat....
> 
> ...



Jo cool dank dir zwischenspeichern ist ja auf F5 oder ? naja.. ich muss nochn bisschen schauen bis ich mit allen klar komme, ist auch mein erstes Fallout. Das VATS ahb ich auch nur einmal ausprobiert mit meinem Vater und den Kackerlaken..werd ich wohl nachher an den Raidern oben auf der Brücke mal testen.

Rosstaeuscher, wie oft haste das jetzt schon durch gespielt ?

boah was ich alles gelesen hab hier in dem thread...geht unter keine Kuhhaut mehr..schade das es keine Autos oder Transportmittel gibt aber so bleibt natürlich mehr Zeit zum erkunden 

so, grüße nach Bevern, is ja nich so weit von mir, wie du mal im FC2 Thread geschrieben hattest 


*edit:* Ich hab aber das Gefühl, dass die 10mm Pistole sehr schwach ist..auch so auf weite entfernung. wo ich in der Tavern war hab ich auf Burke mehrfach geschossen aber kein Treffer sitze richtig..ich weiß nich muss nochmal gucken^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Januar 2009)

*So....*

*Jetzt habe ich mal ein Problem....*

Ich bin jetzt in VAULT 87 Hauptquest....

Ich habe *KEINE* Weißen Flecken mehr auf der Karte...

Die einzigen Orte, die ich noch räumen könnte sind:


Fort Bannister - Hauptquartier der Talon
Die Universität
diese komische Kriegerdenkmal mit den Mirelurks
*Und jetzt ????*

Ich bin sogar schon einmal um die ganze Karte rumgelaufen....

Ich habe mir überlegt, wenn ich fertig bin mal in einem neuen Thread so eine Art *ÜBERLEBENSFÜHRER* zu schreiben....wie man am besten Anfängt, welche Waffen, welche Fähigkeiten bei Levelsprung auswählen etc.

Ich dachte mir ich fange damit an und stelle es ins Netz, und mit Eurer Hilfe wird es erweitert....

Was haltet Ihr davon ???

*So jetzt an alle Maulwurfsratten....ääähhhhhh Fallout Spieler.....*

*Gute Idee oder "Man hast Du was geraucht ???"*

Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (19. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> ............
> Ich dachte mir ich fange damit an und stelle es ins Netz, und mit Eurer Hilfe wird es erweitert....
> 
> Was haltet Ihr davon ???
> ...


 
Du hast erst was *geraucht* und dadurch eine *gute Idee* bekommen. 
Ich bin dabei. *Das wird das weltersteallerbeste digitale Lösungsbuch.*


----------



## ShrinkField (19. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Du hast erst was *geraucht* und dadurch eine *gute Idee* bekommen.
> Ich bin dabei. *Das wird das weltersteallerbeste digitale Lösungsbuch.*



Würd ich auch *ganz klar* so sagen  Freu mich drauf.


----------



## elroei (19. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Gute Idee *Mfg


 

... sehr gute Idee, dann warte ich noch ein bißchen mit dem anfangen 

mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Was haltet Ihr davon ???
> 
> *So jetzt an alle Maulwurfsratten....ääähhhhhh Fallout Spieler.....*
> 
> ...



Geil!

in PDF oder Flash(und Pics) ?
Grüße!

_ps oder nochmal alles nur mit dem Messer ^^ *lach* _


----------



## ThoR65 (19. Januar 2009)

Ab und zu noch mal ein paar Bilder, weil das Ende naht......  aber dann können wir am ultimativen FO3-Guide arbeiten  ..... wenigstens solange bis das Add-On draußen ist. 

grüße an die
ÖdlandRadRaiderRiesenskorpionMaulwurfsrattenSklavenhändlerMutantenTodeskrallenProtektonRobohirnundsonstwas
weissichnichtnochallesbeseitiger


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Januar 2009)

Wow .... die Resonanz haut mich um...

Gut dann werde ich es kurzfristig mal angehen...

Fotos usw....mal schauen....warum nicht....

Ach so jetzt weis ich es wieder *"Ich habe eine geraucht und Kaffee dabei getrunken"*

...ich hätte vielleicht doch nicht *Ödlandgras *und *Wasser aus dem Fluss nehmen sollen....*

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Januar 2009)

ich muss Fallout3 auf einer neuen festlatte installieren, da meine aktuelle bald den Geist aufgibt, chkdsk meldet sich mittlerweile bei jedem zweiten booten und muss den datenträger auf konsistenz überprüfen

nun zu meiner frage : wenn ich die aktuellen savegames kopiere, zb auf dvd, kann ich die dann wieder in den SAVES ordner des games auf der neuen hdd übertragen, oder gibt es da probleme, zb mit dem LevelCAP MOD ?

Noch mal neu anfangen, wo ich doch jetzt schon auf L 28 bin.....


*@Rosstaeuscher* : deine idee ist sehr gut, bin da natürlich auch dabei , kann mit fast 1000 screenshot's und sonstigen info's dienen 

mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (19. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wow .... die Resonanz haut mich um...
> 
> Gut dann werde ich es kurzfristig mal angehen...
> 
> ...


 
Ich hab schon mal Screenshots von den wichtigsten Gebäuden und Gebieten gemacht. Nun muss ich nur noch diverse Geheimeingänge und -verstecke wiederfinden. Davon gibt es zu hauf.


----------



## ThoR65 (19. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ich muss Fallout3 auf einer neuen festlatte installieren, da meine aktuelle bald den Geist aufgibt, chkdsk meldet sich mittlerweile bei jedem zweiten booten und muss den datenträger auf konsistenz überprüfen
> 
> nun zu meiner frage : wenn ich die aktuellen savegames kopiere, zb auf dvd, kann ich die dann wieder in den SAVES ordner des games auf der neuen hdd übertragen, oder gibt es da probleme, zb mit dem LevelCAP MOD ?
> 
> ...


 
kannst kopieren. allerdings musst du den LevelCap-Mod auch installieren.


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> kannst kopieren. allerdings musst du den LevelCap-Mod auch installieren.




ok, dank dir , ich pack die daten dann mal auf einen USB stick

MFG


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Ich hab schon mal Screenshots von den wichtigsten Gebäuden und Gebieten gemacht. Nun muss ich nur noch diverse Geheimeingänge und -verstecke wiederfinden. Davon gibt es zu hauf.




Fotos von den Wichtigen Gebäuden und Plätzen sind nicht schlecht....aber die Geheimnisse würde ich auslassen....die Leute sollen doch auch selber suchen...das macht doch am meisten Spass.....

Ich dachte so an Tipps zur Charakter Erstellung .... welche Specials besonders am Anfang am wichtigsten sind....welche Waffen und Rüstungen Sinnvoll sind etc.

Tipps zum Mutanten Killen.....wie man REICH wird....also Gegenstände sammeln etc.

Die einzelnen Geheimnisse und wo sie zu finden sind, würde ich vorläufig auslassen....sonst nimmt man ja die Spielspaß.....

Mann könnte vielleicht ein paar Fotos zeigen von dem, was man finden kann...suchen muss man selber...

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (20. Januar 2009)

Kuhschubser 
........
*rofl*tränen*

Grüße!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bleedingme (20. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Du hast erst was geraucht und dadurch eine gute Idee bekommen.
> 
> Ich bin dabei. Das wird das weltersteallerbeste digitale Lösungsbuch.







Ebenfalls dabei. Auch wenn von mir wohl eher selten Kommentare kommen werden - ich brauch jede Minute zum Fallout-Zocken; wenn der Nachwuchs erst da ist, wird das wohl kauim noch was.

Umfangreiche Tipps für den richtigen Einstieg/Charaktererstellung/Aufleveln find ich auch am wichtigsten bzw. sinnvollsten. Erstens kann ich da am ehesten was beitragen, zweitens kommt das auch im Lösungsbuch etwas kurz.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2009)

Ja, "lech man looos", mein Robin...
Wenn'de Hilfe brauchst dann pfeiff; oder schmeiss einen Fall-erang (Fallout-Version von einem Bat-erang)


----------



## riedochs (20. Januar 2009)

So, ich habe gerade Fort Bannister "besucht". Bin ich jetzt eigentlich die Talons endlich los?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Januar 2009)

Nee, in die läufst du immer wieder rein
Irgendwie wachsen immer wieder welche nach ....


----------



## ThoR65 (20. Januar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nee, in die läufst du immer wieder rein
> Irgendwie wachsen immer wieder welche nach ....


 
Na klar wachsen die nach. Oder glaubst Du die liegen einfach nur so auf der Matratze . Sind doch auch nur Menschen. Bei denen dauert die Tragzeit aber nur ca. 72 Stunden. Und dann kommen die voll ausgewachsen zur Welt.


----------



## ThoR65 (20. Januar 2009)

*Das Ödland ist grausam. Und der Herr rechts auf dem Bild auch nur ein Mann.*
grüsse ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Januar 2009)

*Verzeiht mir.....*

*Bitte....*

Ich habe es getan....

Der erste Teil des Überlebenshandbuchs ist Online....

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Verzeiht mir.....**Bitte....*
> Ich habe es getan....
> Der erste Teil des Überlebenshandbuchs ist Online....
> Mfg



klasse Idee,klasse Umsetzung
von mir bekommst Du:    5 von 5    
Grüße!


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2009)

Jetzt hat dir Elfie schon  von 5 gegeben - und ich??

Nun, ich geb dir       - 6 von 6


----------



## riedochs (21. Januar 2009)

Moin Leutz

wo finde ich Raven Rock die Wackelpuppe, bzw das Quartier des Colonel?

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt.

EDIT2: Wo finde ich denn die Sternenpaladin wieder? DIe war bei mir in der Vallk das Geek holen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Moin Leutz
> 
> wo finde ich Raven Rock die Wackelpuppe, bzw das Quartier des Colonel?
> 
> ...


 

Gut frage....steht sie nicht vor der Tür von Raven Rock ???

Sonst ist sie mit Sicherheit zur Bruderschaf zurück gegangen....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> klasse Idee,klasse Umsetzung
> von mir bekommst Du:  5 von 5
> Grüße!


 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Jetzt hat dir Elfie schon  von 5 gegeben - und ich??
> 
> Nun, ich geb dir       - 6 von 6


 
Hilfe.....

Mit so viel Lob kann ich ja kaum umgehen.....

Vergesst aber auch ThoR65 nicht....er hat sich mehr oder weniger Freiwillig gemeldet Fotos bei zu steuern....

Seine Figur latscht sich gerade die Schuhsolen durch um alle Wichtigen Plätze und Orte auf Fotos zu bannen....

Und riedochs hat sich auch einen Platzhalter reserviert....was hast Du denn vor ???

Ich mache auf jeden Fall den langweiligen Textteil....

Fals Ihr Ideen habt, was dort noch rein soll .... IMMER HER DAMIT !!!!

Auf jeden Fall geht es jetzt weiter mit einer kleinen Waffen/Rüstungskunde und im letzten Teil behandel ich das Thema WIE WERDE ICH REICH.....Händler, reparieren....kleine Tipps zum sammeln etc. (ich habe derzeit 62.000 Korken)

Es soll ja nur ein Hilfe Guide werden, kein Lösungsbuch....


Mfg


----------



## riedochs (21. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Gut frage....steht sie nicht vor der Tür von Raven Rock ???
> 
> Sonst ist sie mit Sicherheit zur Bruderschaf zurück gegangen....
> 
> Mfg



Da habe ich auch schon gesucht. Dogmeat war bei Vault 101. Nur finde ich die Tante irgendwie nicht mehr. Wo ist die nochmal normalerweise in der Zitadelle zufinden?



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Und riedochs hat sich auch einen Platzhalter reserviert....was hast Du denn vor ???



Was ist denn noch ueber?

Packst du dann alles erstmal in deine Posts und machst im ersten ein Inhaltsverzeichniss oder wie handhaben wir das am besten mit dem Handbuch?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2009)

Also, Sternpaladin Cross 



Spoiler



wird erstaunlicherweise vom Angriff in der VAULT nicht betroffen und


 tappert danach brav zurück zur Zitadelle - dort meist im Labor anzutreffen


----------



## riedochs (21. Januar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also, Sternpaladin Cross
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann muss ich da heut abend nochmal suchen. Danke.


----------



## ShrinkField (21. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Verzeiht mir.....*
> 
> *Bitte....*
> 
> ...




Wo finde ich dein Überlebenshandbuch ?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Januar 2009)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> Wo finde ich dein Überlebenshandbuch ?


 
Versuch es mal hier 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...s/38728-fallout-3-das-uberlebenshandbuch.html


----------



## ShrinkField (21. Januar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Versuch es mal hier
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...s/38728-fallout-3-das-uberlebenshandbuch.html



dankeschön


----------



## BabbelCyrex (21. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute falls jemand es noch nicht mitbekommen hat, hier gibts den Patch 1.1.0.35 für Fallout 3  
Gamefox.de | Downloads: Fallout 3 - Patch 1.1.0.35
Grüße


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

steht doch im 1. Post..leider ist der Patch nicht für die österreichische Version..


----------



## BabbelCyrex (21. Januar 2009)

ou.... dann GROOOSSSEEESSS Entschuldigung :S


----------



## riedochs (21. Januar 2009)

Hab ich glatt uebersehen mit dem Patch. Ich werde heute Abend mal testen, hab ja die UK Version.


----------



## Gast3737 (21. Januar 2009)

BabbelCyrex schrieb:


> ou.... dann GROOOSSSEEESSS Entschuldigung :S


ist nicht so schlimm habe heute seit ein paar Wochen mal wieder ein Update gemacht..ich denke den 1 Post liest eh keiner..


----------



## ShrinkField (21. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ist nicht so schlimm habe heute seit ein paar Wochen mal wieder ein Update gemacht..ich denke den 1 Post liest eh keiner..



Die die das Spiel neu haben schon(ich z.b) und die ersten 50 Seiten hab ich auch flüchtig durch gelesen


----------



## ElfenLied77 (21. Januar 2009)

was ein  ...  

Grüße! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ThoR65 (21. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> was ein ... ​
> 
> Grüße! ​
> 
> ...


 
Da kann man ja neidisch werden......


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Januar 2009)

*So....*

ThoR65 und meine Wenigkeit waren fleißig....

Das Buch geht weiter....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (21. Januar 2009)

hab heue windows auf eine neue festplatte installiert, alles super, nur die Fallout 3 savegames funktionnieren nicht , ob mit oder ohne MOD, aber anstatt mich damit rumzuplagen, habe ich einfach nochmal neu angefangen 

Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Stunden, Tage, Wochen, ne masse an neuen screenshot's darf natürlich auch nicht fehlen , hier mal die "ersten" Eindrücke aus Vault 101 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=64473&stc=1&d=1232575852


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Januar 2009)

Ich darf wohl jetzt auch neu anfangen....

Habe Level 33 erreicht und es geht nicht weiter....bin in der Enklave....

Warum es nicht weiter geht ???

Ich habe alle Fertigkeiten auf 100 und einen auf 98....wenn ich nicht alle Punkte verteilen kann....dann kann ich den Levelsprung nicht beenden...

So ein Mist....

Mfg


----------



## ShrinkField (22. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich darf wohl jetzt auch neu anfangen....
> 
> Habe Level 33 erreicht und es geht nicht weiter....bin in der Enklave....
> 
> ...




Hab jetzt erstemal Level 4 geschafft ..die Wests waren ja tot und dann den Bruder suchen...Yeah die Bombe hab ich auch entschervt, war einfacher als ich gedacht hätte^^

Hab so manchmal das Gefühl dass ich nicht genug dieser Slimpacks dabei hab..aufn Weg nach Arefu hatte ich schon Glück nicht ab zukratzen, zum Glück nach dem Auftrag in Arefu is grad nen Händler vorbei gelaufen aber der war schon fast hinterm Hügel also musste ich hinter rennen 

Das es so ne Funktion gibt, auf der Karte, wo man direkt im Megaton steht, wusste ich noch nicht...benutzt ihr die Switch Funktion(oder was das ist) ??

Freu mich schon weiter zu zocken..

gruß ShrinkField


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich darf wohl jetzt auch neu anfangen....
> 
> Habe Level 33 erreicht und es geht nicht weiter....bin in der Enklave....
> 
> ...


 
Ich hatte ja gewarnt - und gesagt "nehmt nur den -bis 30er-MOD-; der/die anderen machen Probleme

Hier noch etwas Hilfe
Mach mit der Taste ° die Konsole auf und gib dort den Befehl *closeallmenus* ein.


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich darf wohl jetzt auch neu anfangen....
> 
> Habe Level 33 erreicht und es geht nicht weiter....bin in der Enklave....
> 
> ...


 
dann fang halt nochmal neu an, weil's so schön ist, du kannst die sache ja anders angehen, dann klappt's auch mit dem level'n.

Bevor ich das savegame problem hatte, war ich auf Level 29, und hatte noch über 35 Orte zu entdecken und die Hauptquest hatte ich auch noch nicht beendet, ich wette da war Level 40 locker möglich

Feilschen, sprache, schleichen und nahkampfwaffen zb waren noch nicht mal auf 50 punkte.

gruss


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Januar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich hatte ja gewarnt - und gesagt "nehmt nur den -bis 30er-MOD-; der/die anderen machen Probleme
> 
> Hier noch etwas Hilfe
> Mach mit der Taste ° die Konsole auf und gib dort den Befehl *closeallmenus* ein.


 

Du hast vollkommen Recht....Du hast ja gewarnt....das ist mir gestern abend auch wieder eingefallen....

Danke aber für den Tipp...probiere ich mal aus....

Sonst wohl wieder von vorn....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Januar 2009)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> Hab jetzt erstemal Level 4 geschafft ..die Wests waren ja tot und dann den Bruder suchen...Yeah die Bombe hab ich auch entschervt, war einfacher als ich gedacht hätte^^
> 
> Hab so manchmal das Gefühl dass ich nicht genug dieser Slimpacks dabei hab..aufn Weg nach Arefu hatte ich schon Glück nicht ab zukratzen, zum Glück nach dem Auftrag in Arefu is grad nen Händler vorbei gelaufen aber der war schon fast hinterm Hügel also musste ich hinter rennen
> 
> ...


 
Alternativ bringt das Essen und das Fleisch der Monster Dir Lebensenergie zurück, *kann aber unter Umständen zu einer leichten Verstrahlungserhöhung führen*....Du kannst Dich auch ein paar Std. schlafen legen, sofern ein Bett zur Verfügung steht....

Meinst Du die Welt Karte oder die Regionalkarte ???

Auf der Weltkarte ist es ganz praktisch, das man auch mal schnell zu den Entdeckten Orten springen kann....die Regionalkarte benutze ich hin und wieder bei komplexen Gebäuden oder Tunnel....um zu sehen wo ich schon war und wo ich noch hin könnte....

Man trifft sich im Ödland....


----------



## ThoR65 (22. Januar 2009)

Jo Ross..... verschweig doch nicht, dass das verzehren von Essen aus dem im Ödland mit einer Verstrahlung einhergeht. Du bist mir ja ein toller Arzt.


----------



## riedochs (22. Januar 2009)

So, das Hauptquest ist fertig.  Jetzt werde ich mich mal dranmachen die restlichen 3/4 des Oedlands zu erforschen.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Jo Ross..... verschweig doch nicht, dass das verzehren von Essen aus dem im Ödland mit einer Verstrahlung einhergeht. Du bist mir ja ein toller Arzt.


 
Das ist *NICHT* zwingend


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Jo Ross..... verschweig doch nicht, dass das verzehren von Essen aus dem im Ödland mit einer Verstrahlung einhergeht. Du bist mir ja ein toller Arzt.


 


Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das ist *NICHT* zwingend


 

Damit Ihr beide zu frieden seit habe ich es korrigiert....

Im Ödlandhandbuch habe ich es richtig geschrieben,

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Damit Ihr beide zufrieden seit habe ich es korrigiert....
> 
> Im Ödlandhandbuch habe ich es richtig geschrieben,
> 
> Mfg


 
Nichts weniger als das habe ich erwartet


----------



## riedochs (22. Januar 2009)

Kann man bei F3 eigentlich irgendwo eigene Musik reinpacken? Die 5 Lieder von CNR nerven langsam.


----------



## ShrinkField (22. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:
			
		

> Alternativ bringt das Essen und das Fleisch der Monster Dir Lebensenergie zurück, *kann aber unter Umständen zu einer leichten Verstrahlungserhöhung führen*....Du kannst Dich auch ein paar Std. schlafen legen, sofern ein Bett zur Verfügung steht....
> 
> Meinst Du die Welt Karte oder die Regionalkarte ???
> 
> ...



Jo das mit dem Fleisch hab ich schon mitgekriegt, hab mir da Fastfood/Hunde/Ratten und alles mögliche an Fleisch reingestopft was ich so hatte  sieht man ja auch immer oben rechts an der 2sek/RAD Strahlung oder so..Mit dem Bett hab ich auch raus gefunden, bei den West hab ich mich da mal 17 std. schlafen gelegt..weil ich nicht im Dunkeln wieder los wollte 

Ja ich mein auf der Weltkarte..da sind ja z.b die Vault und Megaton eingezeichnet, ein Klick und man ist da, dass hilft enorm viel wenn man man in Not ist und kein Bock zu laufen hat..aber will ja auch was entdecken und nicht nur switchen Regional Karte hab ich noch nicht so benutzt.

Was haltet ihr denn von den V.A.T.S ??

is zwar schön und gut aber wenn jetzt z.b die riesen Fliege angreift, schiesst er ja meistens daneben oder kein Schaden...und man kann ja auch nur 3-5 Schüsse abfeuern..wenn man das nochmal macht hat man dann nur noch 1 Schuss, kann mir das jemand erklären 



Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> "Man trifft sich im Ödland"



Jaja das wär echt geil  aber online geht das Spiel nicht oder ?
Dass wär der Burner wenn mann sich mal treffen würde...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Januar 2009)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> Jo das mit dem Fleisch hab ich schon mitgekriegt, hab mir da Fastfood/Hunde/Ratten und alles mögliche an Fleisch reingestopft was ich so hatte  sieht man ja auch immer oben rechts an der 2sek/RAD Strahlung oder so..Mit dem Bett hab ich auch raus gefunden, bei den West hab ich mich da mal 17 std. schlafen gelegt..weil ich nicht im Dunkeln wieder los wollte
> 
> Ja ich mein auf der Weltkarte..da sind ja z.b die Vault und Megaton eingezeichnet, ein Klick und man ist da, dass hilft enorm viel wenn man man in Not ist und kein Bock zu laufen hat..aber will ja auch was entdecken und nicht nur switchen Regional Karte hab ich noch nicht so benutzt.
> 
> ...


 
Gibt es noch was anderes außer VATS ???

Ich setze VATS fast nur ein...spart Muni .... und die Zeitlupeneffekte sind Genial....

Vorteil ist, einige Gegner haben bestimmte extrem Verwundbare Stellen, die man über VATS direkt anvisieren kann....z.B. der Stachel des Scorpions....den kann man schnell verkrüppeln und er kann einem selber kaum noch Schaden zufügen, während dessen der rest des Körpers schwer gepanzert ist....
Mirelurks ist auch so ein Thema....die sind sehr schwer gepanzert, sehr schnell ABER Ihr Gesicht ist praktisch nicht gepanzert .... mit VATS darauf ziehlen und das Vieh ist ruck zuck erledigt.... 


Bei VATS hast Du Deine AP Punkte .... Rechts zu sehen.... je nach Waffe brauchst Du zum abfeuern eine gewisse Anzahl von Punkten....sind die Aufgebraucht, brauchst Du einen Moment bis die Sich wieder regeneriert haben....

Der Vorteil ist, auch wenn Du im VATS den Gegner nicht vollständig erledigen konntest, hast Du Ihm schon mehr Schaden zugefügt als Du durch freihes Zielen erreichen konntest.....Deine Treffergenauigkeit wird angegeben....Wie gut Du treffen kannst, hängt von Deiner Erfahrung mit der Waffe ab (Punkte kleine Waffen z.B.), von der Art der Waffe und der Entfernung .... (ein Gewehr trifft auf großer Distanz besser als eine Pistole)....

Wenn Du in den Leveln aufsteigst, erhöht sich Deine Treffergenauigkeit durch die Erhöhung Deiner Werte und Du bekommst Durch Deine Erfahrungen auch mehr AP Punkte....( siehe Handbuch)

Mfg

Das ganze erklären wir noch mal genauer im Überlebenshandbuch....


----------



## ThoR65 (22. Januar 2009)

da rührt aber jemand die Werbetrommel für das Überlebenshandbuch. 
Klar gibt es noch was anderes außer V.A.T.S! Ich benutze das Heckenschützengewehr für Gegner, die noch nicht auf dem "Radar" erscheinen. So kann man sie entweder gesundheitlich anschlagen, oder sogar ganz waagerecht legen. 
Zum zweiten ist das HSG ein guter Fernglasersatz. 

 grüsse ins Ödland


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Januar 2009)

da ich ja neuling bin , poste ich euch mal einige screen's, wie ich so meine S.P.E.C.I.A.L's, Fertigkeiten und Extra's verteilt habe, bin jetzt bei Level 4.

Am Anfang ist es ratsam, das Extra "Intensives Training" zu wählen, da man damit einem S.P.E.C.I.A.L. seiner wahl noch einen punkt dazu geben kann. 

Hätt ich doch nur meine TESLA Rüstung wieder 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=64658&stc=1&d=1232652911


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> da rührt aber jemand die Werbetrommel für das Überlebenshandbuch.
> 
> grüsse ins Ödland




Bin erwischt worden....

Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (22. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Bin erwischt worden....
> 
> Mfg


 
jawohl..... nimmt ja schon langsam Form an.


----------



## medi (22. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> da rührt aber jemand die Werbetrommel für das Überlebenshandbuch.
> Klar gibt es noch was anderes außer V.A.T.S! Ich benutze das Heckenschützengewehr für Gegner, die noch nicht auf dem "Radar" erscheinen. So kann man sie entweder gesundheitlich anschlagen, oder sogar ganz waagerecht legen.
> Zum zweiten ist das HSG ein guter Fernglasersatz.
> 
> grüsse ins Ödland



So jetzt musst ich mich dochmal anmelden...also 2 Dinge:

1. Es gibt ein Reservistengewehr, was nichts anderes als ein verbessertes HSG ist (mann kann 3x statt 2x schiessen bevor die APs alle sind)

2. an den hier der neu anfangen musste wegen dem bug, dass er ein lev-up hatte aber die punkte nicht komplett verteilen kann...afür gibts 2 lösungen:
2.1 aktueller patch (1.0.35) soll das patchlog das problem beheben
2.2 mit Hilfe eines cheats (player.setav [skill auf englisch] [punktzahl]) kann man die bereits vorhandenen punkte runter setzen, dann leveln und anschliessend wieder hochsetzen

hf

PS: Das Spiel ist geil aber raubt mir schon seit Wochen meine kostbare Freizeit 
Ich kanns kaum noch erwarten endlich alles Ingame gesehen zu haben (bisher 62h gespielt) damit ich es wieder in die Ecke legen kann


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Januar 2009)

medi schrieb:


> So jetzt musst ich mich dochmal anmelden...also 2 Dinge:
> 
> 1. Es gibt ein Reservistengewehr, was nichts anderes als ein verbessertes HSG ist (mann kann 3x statt 2x schiessen bevor die APs alle sind)
> 
> ...



Zunächst: 
Willkommen im Forum....

Ich setzt noch einen drauf .... es gibt das klassische Heckenschützengewehr, das "Reservistengewehr" und das "Siegesgewehr".....

Zu letzteren...wem sagst Du das....bin Stimpacksüchtig....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Kann man bei F3 eigentlich irgendwo eigene Musik reinpacken? Die 5 Lieder von CNR nerven langsam.




Sprich mal ElfenLied an...sie weis glaub ich wie....

Irgendwo hatte Sie geschrieben wie es geht...

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (22. Januar 2009)

ich setz einfach noch paar bildchen rein 

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=64802&stc=1&d=1232663915


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Sprich mal ElfenLied an...sie weis glaub ich wie....
> 
> Irgendwo hatte Sie geschrieben wie es geht...
> 
> Mfg




 sorry ..neee... ich hatte da nur geschrieben, das ich die Musik im Menü auf leise stelle und meinen ipodtouch mit itunes laufen lasse, mit ner *OntheGoList* 

macht fun ^^

Zeitlupe mit *Headshot* und Blackmusic *rofl* 
Grüße!


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich setzt noch einen drauf .... es gibt das klassische Heckenschützengewehr, das *"Reservistengewehr"* und das *"Siegesgewehr"*.....Mfg


 
.. und selbstverständlich werden sie beide in meinem "UNIQUE WEAPONS" auftauchen ...


----------



## ThoR65 (23. Januar 2009)

medi schrieb:


> So jetzt musst ich mich dochmal anmelden...also 2 Dinge:
> 
> 1. Es gibt ein Reservistengewehr, was nichts anderes als ein verbessertes HSG ist (mann kann 3x statt 2x schiessen bevor die APs alle sind)
> 
> ...


 
Willkommen im Ödland der PCGH. Ich hätte da auch gleich zweierlei Bitten an Dich.
Zu Punkt 1: Das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit, denn: das RG hat nur ein 3er Magazin... das HSG dagegen ein 5er. Desweiteren kann ich mit dem HSG im V.A.T.S 5x feuern und nicht nur 2x. Das kommt immer auf die *AP an und wieviel Munni das Magazin fasst.* Soll keine Kritik an Dich sein.

Zu Punkt 2.2: Eigentlich sollten solche Zeilen gespoilert werden. Es ist für die ehrlichen  Spieler ärgerlich, wenn man beim durchlesen von einem Sammelthread plötzlich auf Cheateingaben stösst. Wer es unbedingt braucht, kann sich diese Informationen auch auf den dafür vorgesehenen Seiten besorgen.  Das soll eine kleine, aber nicht bös gemeinte, Kritik an Dich sein.

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> sorry ..neee... ich hatte da nur geschrieben, das ich die Musik im Menü auf leise stelle und meinen ipodtouch mit itunes laufen lasse, mit ner *OntheGoList*
> 
> macht fun ^^
> 
> ...


 
Sorry....

Ich hatte nur irgendwas mit Fallout und anderer Musik in Erinnerung...

Du kannst aber mal sehen, was ich Dir alles zutraue.....

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Januar 2009)

auch Rentner haben Spass im Ödland, und ballern gerne rum 

mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=65001&stc=1&d=1232721530


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Sorry....
> 
> Ich hatte nur irgendwas mit Fallout und anderer Musik in Erinnerung...
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank das weiß ich zu schätzen 

...würde mich aber auch freuen wenn wir eigene Musik packen könnten
Grüße!


----------



## ElfenLied77 (23. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> auch Rentner haben Spass im Ödland, und ballern gerne rum
> 
> mfg
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=65001&stc=1&d=1232721530




...der Opa ist echt klasse *lol* hab den gleich mal weggefegt 
Grüße!


----------



## ThoR65 (23. Januar 2009)

Langweilige Musik im Spiel?  Keine Lust "fröhlich pfeifend" durchs Ödland zu streifen?  Das muss nicht sein!  Denn es geht auch anders. Einfach die Stücke die man unterwegs hören möchte in die entsprechenden Ordner kopieren und passenderweise umbenennen. Dabei aber nicht vergessen die originalen Dateien zu sichern, z.B. in einen Backupordner speichern, und dann aus den ursprünglichen Ordnern zu löschen. Interessant ist der Ordner "Battle". Das erste Stück was ich darin habe ist die Melodie "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod". Das in Verbindung mit V.A.T.S ....... und der Tag ist gerettet.


----------



## ShrinkField (23. Januar 2009)

Ja dass Radio ist auf dauer etwas eintönig...da denkt man, wenns wieder kommt, Er erzählt was neues aber immer das gleiche Gesülze mit der Vault und das Peter/Hartmut(wer auch immer) abgehauen ist...egal hab eh winamp nebenbei laufen 

Was mich stark wundert sind die Computer Terminals die man knacken kann..wie geht das ???

Das stehen immer Wörter und keins davon ist richtig also ich habs noch nicht geschafft son Terminal zu knacken, kann ich hellsehen oder was ?? Woher soll ich wissen was da für 5-7stellige Wörter hinkommen, gibts ja noch nicht mal Anhaltspunkte oder der gleichen..das versteh ich nicht..


liebe grüße ShrinkField


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Januar 2009)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> Ja dass Radio ist auf dauer etwas eintönig...da denkt man, wenns wieder kommt, Er erzählt was neues aber immer das gleiche Gesülze mit der Vault und das Peter/Hartmut(wer auch immer) abgehauen ist...egal hab eh winamp nebenbei laufen
> 
> Was mich stark wundert sind die Computer Terminals die man knacken kann..wie geht das ???
> 
> ...




Du hast ne PN....

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (23. Januar 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> ...der Opa ist echt klasse *lol* hab den gleich mal weggefegt
> Grüße!



Der ist mir noch nicht begegnet. Wo soll der sein? Seit gestern bin ich mit dem Hauptquest fertig. Jetzt werde ich noch den Rest des Oedland erkunden.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Der ist mir noch nicht begegnet. Wo soll der sein? Seit gestern bin ich mit dem Hauptquest fertig. Jetzt werde ich noch den Rest des Oedland erkunden.




Das ist der Scharfschütze der Minesfield bewacht...

Mfg


----------



## Masterwana (23. Januar 2009)

Der "bewacht" das Minenfeld wo dich die Verkäuferin aus Megaton (das steht doch noch?) dich, für ihr Überlebenshandbuch hin schickt.

*€:* da war Rosstaeuscher wohl schneller


----------



## riedochs (23. Januar 2009)

Gut dann habe ich den doch umgelegt. War aber ziemlich am Anfang.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (24. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Interessant ist der Ordner "Battle". Das erste Stück was ich darin habe ist die Melodie "Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod". Das in Verbindung mit V.A.T.S ....... und der Tag ist gerettet.



Wie Geil ist das denn 
Danke für die Info !!!
Grüße!


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Januar 2009)

*Wilkommen in Little Lamplight / Vault 87

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Januar 2009)

*Hallo Enclave .....

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. Januar 2009)

*Die Enclave .... zum Zweiten....

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
Mal anders....die Enclave gibt es noch....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## riedochs (25. Januar 2009)

Ich habe die Enklave hochgehen lassen.


----------



## Doney (25. Januar 2009)

ICH AUCH!!! ^^

aber leute bitte helft mir!!! ich hab von leuten gelesen die level 23 und höher sind... bei mir kommt aber immer wenn ich level 20 erreiche EP: max... kurz ich krieg keine EP mehr und steige auch nich mehr im level...

warum... liegts an mir... kann fallout3 mich nich leiden =(

HELP

Edit: Meine Spaßkurve is außerdem ins bodenlose gesunkn als ich mitgekriegt hab dass man nach dem hauptquest nich weiterspieln darf... wie in oblivion... echt... was hamm die sich dabei gedacht? hab die enclave nur aus wut hochgehn lassn... hab vorher mit virusinfektion durchgespielt und mich schon so auf den generalehrenplatz in der enklave gefreut... aber nein!!!

echter bestheda softworks kritikpunkt!!!


----------



## ThoR65 (25. Januar 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> ICH AUCH!!! ^^
> 
> aber leute bitte helft mir!!! ich hab von leuten gelesen die level 23 und höher sind... bei mir kommt aber immer wenn ich level 20 erreiche EP: max... kurz ich krieg keine EP mehr und steige auch nich mehr im level...
> 
> ...


 
Punkt 1.: Um weiter als nur bis zum 20. Level zu kommen musst Du dir einen Levelmod installieren. 

Punkt 2.: Tja.... so ist das wenn man das Ödland rettet, oder eben auch nicht. Gestorben wird immer. Fragt sich nur, ob als Held oder als Bösewicht. Daraus resultiert dann auch Dein mehr oder weniger positiver Nachruf, der in deinen Stein gelasert wird. Von daher mein Vorschlag:
"Spiels noch einmal Sam".


----------



## Doney (25. Januar 2009)

irgendwie hätt ichs nich durchspieln solln... jetz is der ganze reiz dahin...

aber hauptsache is... wenn das mit dem level 20+ nurn mod is, heißt das ja ich hab nich viel verpasst... aber megaton würdsch gern nochma hochjagen... kann mir jemand PRIVAT (um nix zu verraten) schreiben wo man das dingens herkriegt um die bombe hoch zu jagen... wills einfach mal sehn wie mir alles um die ohren fliegt und nich erst lange nach dem fehlenden Teil suchen...


----------



## Sarge_70 (25. Januar 2009)

Grüsse aus Rivet City 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=65877&stc=1&d=1232909163


----------



## ElfenLied77 (26. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Grüsse aus Rivet City
> MFG




Danke schön Postkarte hab ich bekommen  !
Grüße !


----------



## Sarge_70 (26. Januar 2009)

hatte vorhin einige probleme, in Grayditch konnte ich nicht mehr aus dem Dialog mit Paul Wilks raus, die möglichkeit das Gespräch zu beenden war nicht mehr gegeben, musste also einige speicherpunkte zurück, dann etwas später ein Problem in Rivet City, der Android war verschwunden, und ich konnte die Quest nicht beenden wie ich es schon beim ersten mal getan hatte, da ist wohl was schiefgelaufen, bin dann nochmal einige speicherpunkte zurück. 

Werde die beiden Quests noch mal neu machen 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=66185&stc=1&d=1232995647


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Januar 2009)

habe wieder Fallout installiert und mal wieder ne Runde gedaddelt...habe mich mal durch Megaton geschossen der Sherif Mantel steht mir gut, und die Wackelpuppe auch...weiss gar nicht mehr was ich noch machen muss.heisst von vorne anfangen..sagt mal wo gibt es denn diesen Lv. Patch? bitte einen Link posten...danke euch..


----------



## Holdrio (27. Januar 2009)

Soooo, will endlich mit Fallout 3 loslegen bald, aber huch, den neuen 1.1 Patch gibt es für meine 18+ Version gar nicht auf der off. Seite, was soll denn das?
Ist die Seite irgendwie nicht aktuell, oder warum gibt es den nur für die zensierte, deutsche Version?


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> .sagt mal wo gibt es denn diesen Lv. Patch? bitte einen Link posten...danke euch..


 
hier bitte :

Level 100 Cap at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community


grüsse


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Januar 2009)

muss ich wohl bei ^ eingeben wie?


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> muss ich wohl bei ^ eingeben wie?


 
hi, die daten unter Bethesda Softworks/Fallout3/Data einfügen und dann das Häkchen beim Fallout3 Menu unter Dateidaten setzen


@all : ab heute ist Fallout 3 DLC : Operation Anchorage als kostenpflichtiger Download verfügbar, das ganze für 10 Euro


PC Games - News: Fallout 3-DLC: Operation: Anchorage ab sofort als kostenpflichtiger Download verfügbar


Grüsse


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Januar 2009)

bei dem Link finde ich keine Daten...

Edit ich habe es, danke dir! ich muss ja gut sein um bis Lv. 100 zu kommen oder?


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> Edit ich habe es, danke dir! ich muss ja gut sein um bis Lv. 100 zu kommen oder?


 
es wird megaschwer Level 100 zu erreichen, fall's es überhaupt möglich ist. 

Hab vor kurzem noch mal neu angefangen mit spielen, Level 50 ist jetzt mal das Ziel, und das ist noch hoch gesetzt, aber mal schauen...

Wenn man jeden erdenklichen Winkel eines jeden Ortes durchsucht, alle möglichen Neben und optionale Nebenquest's macht, und wirklich jeden Gegner, von der Kakerlake über die Blähfliege, bis hin zu jedem Raider, Mutanten und Behemoth umlegt, und die nötigen S.P.E.C.I.A.L's richtig aufmotzt und natürlich die nötigen Fertigkeiten einsetzt, dann muss schon einiges möglich sein.

Ich bin mal gespannt, werde jetzt beim zweiten durchlauf auch vieles anders machen, als vorher.

Grüsse


----------



## ThoR65 (27. Januar 2009)

Ein kleines Wort zum Lvl100Cap: Wenn die Punkte für eure Fähigkeiten schon alle voll sind, d.h. überall 100 Pkt., dann habt ihr ein problem beim nächsten aufleveln: Wo wollt ihr die zusätzlichen Punkte vergeben? Ist ja schon alles voll! Das bedeutet ihr könnt keine Punkte mehr vergeben und müsst somit bis zum St.Nimmerleinstag auf eure Scoretabelle gucken.  Ich würd mit dem Lvl30Cap spielen. Das reicht dicke aus. 

mfg.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Ich würd mit dem Lvl30Cap spielen. Das reicht dicke aus.
> 
> 
> 
> mfg.


 
ich musste gezwungenermassen neu anfangen, weil nach einem festplattentausch meine saves nicht funktionnierten, da hatte ich Level 28 erreicht, und hatte noch ne masse an Orten zu entdecken, es waren so um die 35-40, und die Hauptquest war auch noch nicht abgeschlossen, da wäre es knapp geworden mit dem Level 30, und sprache, feilschen, schleichen waren zb erst bei 20-30 punkten angekommen. 

Da war also noch einiges möglich, mal schauen wie es so läuft

Grüsse


----------



## ThoR65 (27. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ich musste gezwungenermassen neu anfangen, weil nach einem festplattentausch meine saves nicht funktionnierten, da hatte ich Level 28 erreicht, und hatte noch ne masse an Orten zu entdecken, es waren so um die 35-40, und die Hauptquest war auch noch nicht abgeschlossen, da wäre es knapp geworden mit dem Level 30, und sprache, feilschen, schleichen waren zb erst bei 20-30 punkten angekommen.
> 
> Da war also noch einiges möglich, mal schauen wie es so läuft
> 
> Grüsse


 

Dann nimmst den Lvl40Cap. Ist im gleichen Rar-Archiv wie der Lvl30. Deswegen nennt sich das Dingens auch Lvl30-40Cap. 

mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Dann nimmst den Lvl40Cap. Ist im gleichen Rar-Archiv wie der Lvl30. Deswegen nennt sich das Dingens auch Lvl30-40Cap.
> 
> mfg


 
und wenn ich bei Level 40 noch Luft nach oben habe ?

Kann ja nicht schaden, dann den Level 100 zu benutzen, wenn überall die 100 pts erreicht sind, kann man ja eh nicht weiter

Grüsse


----------



## ThoR65 (27. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> und wenn ich bei Level 40 noch Luft nach oben habe ?
> 
> Kann ja nicht schaden, dann den Level 100 zu benutzen, wenn überall die 100 pts erreicht sind, kann man ja eh nicht weiter
> 
> Grüsse


 
aber sischer kannst weitermachen.  ........ gibt nur keine Belohnung mehr.


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> aber sischer kannst weitermachen.  ........ gibt nur keine Belohnung mehr.


 
bin echt mal gespannt, was alles möglich ist, das wird aber noch ne weile dauern, da muss ich Project Origin leider weiter nach hinten verschieben 

Grüsse


----------



## ThoR65 (27. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> bin echt mal gespannt, was alles möglich ist, das wird aber noch ne weile dauern, da muss ich Project Origin leider weiter nach hinten verschieben
> 
> Grüsse


 
Ich schick Dir gleich mal ne PM.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. Januar 2009)

so mal Add On gekauft aber hätte wohl vorher erst den neuen Patch 1.1.035 installieren sollen

-komisch auch Download über 600 MB Groß
-nach neuinstallation von FallOut 3 und gleich den Patch nur noch 300 MB

Aber von höherer Levelgrenze merke ich nichts oder ist das im Patch/AddOn gar nicht drin. Level 30 ?


----------



## ThoR65 (27. Januar 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> so mal Add On gekauft aber hätte wohl vorher erst den neuen Patch 1.1.035 installieren sollen
> 
> -komisch auch Download über 600 MB Groß
> -nach neuinstallation von FallOut 3 und gleich den Patch nur noch 300 MB
> ...


 
Nö nö. Eine höhere Levelgrenze bekommt man durch das patchen und aufspielen des Addon nicht. Dafür braucht man nach wie vor den Levelmod.


----------



## Gast3737 (27. Januar 2009)

ICH HABE JETZT NEU ANGEFANGEN UND MIR ERSTMAL gleich die ersten Zwei Wackelpuppen besorgt..mal gucken wie es weiter geht


----------



## ThoR65 (27. Januar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ICH HABE JETZT NEU ANGEFANGEN UND MIR ERSTMAL gleich die ersten Zwei Wackelpuppen besorgt..mal gucken wie es weiter geht


 

Na wie solls wohl weitergehen?!? *Immer der Sonne entgegen*... und immer schön *das* Überlebenshandbuch lesen!


----------



## medi (27. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Ödland der PCGH. Ich hätte da auch gleich zweierlei Bitten an Dich.
> Zu Punkt 1: Das ist nur die halbe Wahrheit, denn: das RG hat nur ein 3er Magazin... das HSG dagegen ein 5er. Desweiteren kann ich mit dem HSG im V.A.T.S 5x feuern und nicht nur 2x. Das kommt immer auf die *AP an und wieviel Munni das Magazin fasst.* Soll keine Kritik an Dich sein.
> 
> Zu Punkt 2.2: Eigentlich sollten solche Zeilen gespoilert werden. Es ist für die ehrlichen  Spieler ärgerlich, wenn man beim durchlesen von einem Sammelthread plötzlich auf Cheateingaben stösst. Wer es unbedingt braucht, kann sich diese Informationen auch auf den dafür vorgesehenen Seiten besorgen.  Das soll eine kleine, aber nicht bös gemeinte, Kritik an Dich sein.
> ...



Wie kannst du mit dem HSG 5x im VATS feuern? Ich hab Beweglichkeit auf 10 und Action Boy und kann grad mal 3x  schiessen, dann sind die APs verbraucht (hab 115).


Und wieso ist es für den "ehrlichen" Spieler ärgerlich sowas zu lesen? Erstens muss er es doch nicht nutzen und zweitens weiss eigentlich jeder, der nicht grad den IQ eines Toastbrotes hat (und dann wäre er disqualifiziert für Rollenspiele  ) dass es cheats für Fallout3 gibt. Zumal euer Level40+ Mod auch nur ein versteckter Cheat ist


----------



## ThoR65 (27. Januar 2009)

hier ein paar Impressionen aus dem Ödland.

mal getarnt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal bei Nacht




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein paar Blümchen für die Mutti zu Hause...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



....hier wäre ich gern zu Hause...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...aber ich muss ja das Ödland retten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoR65 (27. Januar 2009)

medi schrieb:


> Wie kannst du mit dem HSG 5x im VATS feuern? Ich hab Beweglichkeit auf 10 und Action Boy und kann grad mal 3x schiessen, dann sind die APs verbraucht (hab 115).
> 
> 
> Und wieso ist es für den "ehrlichen" Spieler ärgerlich sowas zu lesen? Erstens muss er es doch nicht nutzen und zweitens weiss eigentlich jeder, der nicht grad den IQ eines Toastbrotes hat (und dann wäre er disqualifiziert für Rollenspiele  ) dass es cheats für Fallout3 gibt. Zumal euer Level40+ Mod auch nur ein versteckter Cheat ist


 

Hast Du schon mal Jet eingenommen?? Gibt noch mal 30 AP mehr. Dann kannst auch mehr als 3x feuern!


----------



## medi (27. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Hast Du schon mal Jet eingenommen?? Gibt noch mal 30 AP mehr. Dann kannst auch mehr als 3x feuern!



oh, wusst ich nicht, danke

...ich sag nur keine macht den drogen


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Januar 2009)

ich stelle fest jetzt wo ich es neu angefangen habe fällt es mir viel leicht..zumal ich jetzt dem Walter Altmetal geben kann, was jetzt funktioniert und ich habe schon ein haufen neuer Orte entdeckt..und ich bin schweine Reich..


----------



## riedochs (28. Januar 2009)

Ich habe jetzt das Add-On runtergeladen. Wo Packt der Live Mist das hin und wie kann ich das spielen?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt das Add-On runtergeladen. Wo Packt der Live Mist das hin und wie kann ich das spielen?


das würde ich auch gerne Wissen aber eigenlich sollte der das selbst schon installieren und wenn du eingelogt bist im Spiel solltest du dann eine Nachricht bekommen bzw neuen Radio Sender der dich ans Ziel führt

nur funktioniert das bei mir nicht ....

Und wenn ich es über den Client Lösche und neu installiere zeigt er mir bei Installationsdatum immer das erste von gertern an 13:48 und nicht das aktuelle wo ich es heute Installiert haben sollte...

Und das obwohl ich gestern ganz Fallout 3 neu installiert habe.

so nachdem ich nun 3 Dateien von Hand kopiert habe gehts endlich aber auch nur mit einem neuen Spielstand

der andere ist wohl zuweit vortgeschritten im Haupt Quest


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Januar 2009)

medi schrieb:


> ... der nicht grad den IQ eines Toastbrotes hat...


 
*ALSO BITTE *- reicht jetzt 
Was hat dir das Toastbrot getan - hä

Aber wieder mal pytisch - oder war es typisch - immer auf die kleinen Unschuldigen
Ich hoffe, wenn du das nächste Mal Toast Hawaii machst, dass das Brot dann *DICH *beisst


----------



## riedochs (28. Januar 2009)

Sagt mal, ist bei auch auch die Permormance mit dem neuen Patch übelst eingebrochen? Vorher 40 - 50 PFS, nun hab ich 15


----------



## riedochs (28. Januar 2009)

So, ich habe es nach Anchorage geschafft. Muss allerdings sagen das ich etwas enttäuscht bin.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Januar 2009)

Für alle die mit Add On Probleme haben.

PC Games - Forum: News - Fallout 3: Fallout 3-DLC: Operation: Anchorage ab sofort als kostenpflichtiger Download verfügbar

C:\Users\User Name\AppData\Local\Microsoft\XLive\DLC\eine Nr\noch eine Nr

danke nun kann ich das Add On zocken

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## ThoR65 (28. Januar 2009)

Für alle die zu faul sind zum suchen:  Die Daten werden unter *C:/Benutzer/Name/AppData/Local/Microsoft/XLive* abgelegt. Vorher die Option "alle Dateien und Ordner sichtbar" aktivieren. Dann könnt ihr auch die Daten auf CD/DVD sichern.

Bei mir schmiert das Game immer ab, wenn ich im Pod sitze   . Wahrscheinlich ist mein Alter-Ego schon zu weit mit LvL 30.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Januar 2009)

mit durch rewardXP hochgeschraubten 20 geht bei mir auch nicht aber die Ursache liegt da warscheinlich daran das ich die hauptmission schon fast 100% erledigt habe muss nur noch rein gehen und mich verstrahlen lassen und damit das wasser dann reinigen (Setspecialpoints x und Player.setlevel x helfen auch dabei und god mode natürlich auch = tgm)


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Januar 2009)

Wie ist denn nun Anchorage ???

Ich muss mir erst noch ne Prepaid besorgen....

Mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Januar 2009)

werde ich schreiben sobald ich es gespielt habe muss erstmal noch andere Sachen erledigen
spätestens am Wochenende werde ich es durchzocken

und die Chinesen aus Alaska vertreiben


----------



## riedochs (28. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wie ist denn nun Anchorage ???
> 
> Ich muss mir erst noch ne Prepaid besorgen....
> 
> Mfg



So langsam macht es Spass. Ist noch etwas taktischer.


----------



## riedochs (28. Januar 2009)

Ein paar Eindrücke aus dem Frost:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (28. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riedochs (28. Januar 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, das soll erstmal langen.​


----------



## ThoR65 (28. Januar 2009)

Langsam krieg ich die Kretze. Egal welchen Spielstand ich nehme, beim spielen vom AddOn schmiert mir das Game ab. Bin sogar noch mal ganz von vorne angefangen. Aber sobald ich im Pod sitze und den Tunnelflug hinter mir hab ist Sense. Crash zum Desktop. 
@riedochs: Wie hast Du es zum laufen bekommen?? Hast ne Idee? 
Daten hab ich schon ins FO3 Verzeichniss kopiert und im Launcher ausgewählt.


----------



## riedochs (28. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> @riedochs: Wie hast Du es zum laufen bekommen?? Hast ne Idee?
> Daten hab ich schon ins FO3 Verzeichniss kopiert und im Launcher ausgewählt.



Genau so habe ich es auch gemacht. Hast du den letzten Patch drauf?


----------



## ThoR65 (28. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Genau so habe ich es auch gemacht. Hast du den letzten Patch drauf?


 
Jepp. Patch ist aktuell. Aber es kann sein das da was mit der FalloutPerfs.ini nicht hinhaut. Die hab ich "getunt". Hauptsächlich den bereich der Grafik und Speichernutzung. Aber eigentlich sollte das Wumpe sein, weil Hauptgame läuft 1a damit.


----------



## riedochs (28. Januar 2009)

Was hast du denn geändert?

EDIT Bin mit Anchorage fertig. Bilder kommen noch (Sind noch ca 70 )


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Januar 2009)

so habe es angespielt hat mehr von einem Shooter aber mir gefällt es

ob sich die 10 Euro gelohnt haben entscheide ich erst wenn ich durch bin

denke aber ja 
schon mal sehen wie groß das GTA4 Add on wird für meine X-Box kostet ja 2x soviel 1600 Punkte zu 800
das muss dann schon noch mehr bieten


----------



## ThoR65 (28. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Was hast du denn geändert?
> 
> EDIT Bin mit Anchorage fertig. Bilder kommen noch (Sind noch ca 70 )


 
Folgendes hab ich geändert: 
1. Das Spiel nutzt anstelle von 25 MB nun 250 MB RAM
2. Pipboy wird etwas kleiner dargestellt
2a. Farbe vom Pipboy und HuD geändert.
3. Grafik wird ausschließlich in ShaderModel 3.0 berechnet (vorher SM 2.0)
4. Es werden Texturen der Größe 2048x2048 benutzt (vorher 512x512)
5. Schatten auf Gras wird mitberechnet
6. LOD-System steht auf VeryHigh (extreme Weitsicht)
Alles in allem läuft das Spiel mit diesen Einstellungen wunderbar. Nur eben das AddOn nicht.
Ich werd das Game wohl noch einmal neu installieren. Mal sehen ob es dann funzt.
*Ich finde es ohnehin schon seltsam, das der Download so versteckt abgespeichert wird. Man hätte diesbezüglich einen kleinen Hinweis vor dem Download geben können. Genauso verhält es sich mit dem installieren. Eine kleine Anleitung wäre sehr hilfreich gewesen. Für sowas halbherziges umgerechnet 10€ zu verlangen ist etwas überzogen.*


----------



## riedochs (28. Januar 2009)

Pack mal ein Savegame hier ins Forum, ich kanns bei mir testen ob ich damit nach Anchorage komme.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. Januar 2009)

*Game Over *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Alles gute hat mal ein Ende.....oder doch nicht ????*

Mfg​


----------



## ShrinkField (29. Januar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Folgendes hab ich geändert:
> 3. Grafik wird ausschließlich in ShaderModel 3.0 berechnet (vorher SM 2.0)



Hi, kannst du mir sagen wo ich das finde ? 

Ich hab bis jetzt nur das iGridstoLoad geändert..von 5 auf 7. Hab ne 8800GTX und es geht eigentlich obwohl ich mir mehr vorgestellt hatte..

hab so minimal 24 fps, aber nur ganz selten, und maximal 50 fps würd ich sagen.. manchmal ruckelts aber ist noch alles ok, hab auch alles auf Hoch im Menü und 1680x1050.

Wär dankbar für verschönerungs und Performance Tipps. 


gruß ShrinkField


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (29. Januar 2009)

Ich muss sagen, bin etwas entäuscht von dem spiel hatte mehr erwartet.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Januar 2009)

a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, bin etwas entäuscht von dem spiel hatte mehr erwartet.




Warum ??? 

Das ist doch keine Aussage...

Was hat Dir denn nicht gefallen ???

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Warum ???
> Das ist doch keine Aussage...
> Was hat Dir denn nicht gefallen ???
> Mfg


 
Dem schliesse ich mich an
*Etwas *genauer könntest du schon kritisieren...


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Januar 2009)

habe erstmal den HD mod installiert es sah irgendwie komisch verwaschen aus, seit ich das letzte mal gespielt hatte..

so sieht es nach ca. 10h Spielzeit aus:


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. Januar 2009)

Habe mit 6400+ und 8800 GTX in 1440x 900 (16:10) keine Probleme alles auf Max und 2x AA 4xAF... leuft alles super in 1280x1024 (5:4)leufts aber noch etwas besser.

Spiel Super, Add On finde ich auch gut da ich sonst meist nur Shooter zocke/neben Rennspielen zur abwechslung und guten Rollenspielen
als nächsten zocke ich wohl wieder Grid oder Halo3

Zusammen mit dem Hauptspiel 45+10 Euro stimmen auch Spielzeit/Preis

MFG SchumiGSG9

PS @ runeDRS nach 10 Stunden am Stück ? dann würde ich den PC einfach mal neu starten und dann nochmal sehen wie es dann aussieht und ich erkenne auf den Bildern nicht ungewöhnliches für Vanilla Fallout 3

event mal ein bild vom gleichen ort am anfang und nach 10 Stunden dann könnte man unterschiede besser sehen

und aussen mit innen zu vergleichen bringt auch nichts...


----------



## ShrinkField (29. Januar 2009)

hmm..den HighRes Mod trau ich mir nicht drauf zu machen, ich glaub da versackt die 88GTX dann ganz  kostet der viel Performance ?

@RuneDRS:

Das erste Bild sieht aber a bissel komisch aus, bisschen verwaschen die Sträucher..

Naja Ich spiel auf (im Treiber auf Anwendungsgesteuert): 4xAA Samples und 4xAF Sampler vom launcher aus.. mal sehen, werd später mal 1280x1024 ausprobieren..wollte aber schon ganz gerne 1680 haben, naja mal schaun was besser passt von der Optik und Performance 

Hab bald Level 7 beendet aber die letzten 2 tage nicht gezockt 

gruß ShrinkField


----------



## Holdrio (29. Januar 2009)

Braucht der Texturenmod nicht nur einfach mehr VRAM, oder frisst der auch sonst Leistung?
Im ersten Fall wäre das ja vermutlich kein Prob für die 8800GTX mit ihren 768MB.

Wäre auch interessiert zu hören, was ihr F3 "Veteranen" denn so in der ini als "finale" Einstellung eingetragen habt?
Kopiere das mal rein, wäre toll wenn einige das quoten und ihre Werte reintippen könnten, mit System und Gamesettings dazu.

Spielt etwa jemand in 1920x1200 mit GTX 280 oder 285?
Daran wäre ich ganz besonders interessiert! 

Eure Settings hier?

• uGridsToLoad=5 (größerer Wert erhöht die Sichtweite und die Distanz der Objektdarstellung)
    • uNumDepthGrids=1 (auf 3 setzen wenn uGridsToLoad > 9)
    • iMinGrassSize=80 (kleinerer Wert verdichtet das Gras)
    • fGrassFadeRange=6000.0 (Entfernung, bei der das Gras ausgeblendet wird)
    • bForceFullLOD=0 (1 verbessert die LOD-Darstellung)
    • iTreeClonesAllowed=1 (0 rendert nur individuelle Bäume)
    • iShadowMapResolution=256 (2048 für beste Optik)
    • iShadowFilter=0 (2 für weichere Schattenkanten)
    • iActorShadowExtMax=10 (größerer Wert erhöht die Anzahl der Schatten in den Außenlevels)
    • iActorShadowIntMax=10 (größerer Wert erhöht die Anzahl der Schatten in den Innenlevels)
    • bShadowsOnGrass=0 (1 für Schatten auf dem Gras)


----------



## riedochs (29. Januar 2009)

*News aus Alaska *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## riedochs (29. Januar 2009)

*weitere News aus Alaska 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ThoR65 (29. Januar 2009)

So..... AddOn ist durchgespielt. Musste mein FO3 komplett neu installieren. Dann mit nem alten Save weitergespielt und siehe da... klappte. Mein Eidruck zum AddOn:
Schade das die Quest zu "Schlauchig" ist. Anders als im Hauptgame ist die Welt nicht frei begehbar, was den Spielspaß und die Entdeckerfreude trübt.
Die Gegner verhalten sich auch ein wenig zu passiv. So kann man z.B. 2-3 mal auf die getarnten Gegner schießen, bevor diese sich überhaupt bewegen. Gut, sie sind etwas stärker gepanzert, aber nach 2 weiteren guten Treffern sind sie platt. Die Gegnerischen Techniker sind die Wucht schlechthin  , weil sie sich anstandslos und ohne gegenwehr erledigen lassen. Fragt sich nur warum sie dann Waffen tragen! 
Schade ist auch, das die Questziele so "aufdringlich" blinken  . Somit braucht man nur durch den "Schlauch" laufen, hier und da ein paar schwache bis mittelgute Gegner bearbeiten, und auf die blinkenden Gegenstände achten, die wirklich nicht zu übersehen sind. Hinlaufen, Aktionstaste drücken, fertig  . Alles in allem ein klein wenig Abwechslung zum Hauptspiel. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Bleibt zu hoffen das die beiden folgenden AddOns nicht genauso aufgebaut sind. Schließlich gehts in einem nach Pittsburgh in die Raider Hochburg. Und da würd ich mir ein bisschen mehr "Bewegungsfreiheit" wünschen.
Nachtrag: Das einzig extrem positive ist mein neues Spielzeug..... das Gauss-Gewehr. Damit werd ich jetzt ganz fluffig auf Enklavenjagd gehen.


----------



## Gast3737 (29. Januar 2009)

Das man auf meinen Bildern nix sieht liegt einfach an den Texturmod der noch nicht aufgespielt war..


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. Januar 2009)

so habe es nun auch durchgespielt (3 Stunden kann hinkommen, mit God Mode weniger)

ganz nett aber erinnert mich an Call of Duty 1-5

wenn man es zusammen mit dem Hauptspiel sieht dann kann man die 10 Euro schon ausgeben ohne sich später zu ärgern

zur Story

 hat schon einige gute Sachen und weniger gute/schlechte
und die Geschichte ist auch interessant füllt einige Lücken in der Geschichte die vor Fall Out 3 spielt

Amerikaner begehen auch Kriegsverbrechen (Gefangene töten) aber das würden die wohl auch in echt machen wenn ihr Land erobert wird bzw haben es schon im getan.

Kriegsberichterstatter de  r ein Bild macht das einem an Denkmal erinnert aus Fallout 3

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Siffer81 (29. Januar 2009)

Hab mir Fallout3 auch mal gekauft da ein Kollege meinte es sei geil  
Also hab ich es Sofort Installiert, neuster Patch drauf Grafikkeinstellungen eingestellt (1920x1200 alle details auf Max 4xAA 8xAF) aber zu früh gefreut sobald ich dieses Vault 101 verlasse stürtzt dass spiel dauernd ab, kann etwa eine Minute zocken  

Hab aber nun gelesen dass mein Graka Treiber Geforce 181.20 daran schuld sein soll und bei Fallout3 abstürze und versursachen kann, vorallem bei SLI systemen, und da meine neue GTX 295 ja auch die SLI technik nutzt denke ich es liegt an dem, werde nun mal den Geforce 181.22 Beta installen und gucken wie es läuft.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (29. Januar 2009)

Siffer81 schrieb:


> Hab mir Fallout3 auch mal gekauft da ein Kollege meinte es sei geil
> Also hab ich es Sofort Installiert, neuster Patch drauf Grafikkeinstellungen eingestellt (1920x1200 alle details auf Max 4xAA 8xAF) aber zu früh gefreut sobald ich dieses Vault 101 verlasse stürtzt dass spiel dauernd ab, kann etwa eine Minute zocken
> 
> Hab aber nun gelesen dass mein Graka Treiber Geforce 181.20 daran schuld sein soll und bei Fallout3 abstürze und versursachen kann, vorallem bei SLI systemen, und da meine neue GTX 295 ja auch die SLI technik nutzt denke ich es liegt an dem, werde nun mal den Geforce 181.22 Beta installen und gucken wie es läuft.


der ist keine Beta mehr der 181.22 und ich nutze ihn schon länger ohne größere Probleme


----------



## Sarge_70 (29. Januar 2009)

so, im Tenpenny Tower leben von nun an meine "Freunde", die Ghul's 

Da mir die Gesellschaft in dem Schuppen zuwider war, musste in dem Laden mal sauber gemacht werden, frei nach dem Motto : "Eat the Rich" 

Hat auch spass gemacht mal eine Ghulmaske aufzusetzen 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=67384&stc=1&d=1233264965


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (29. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> so, im Tenpenny Tower leben von nun an meine "Freunde", die Ghul's
> 
> frei nach dem Motto : *"Eat the Rich"*
> 
> ...




He,He.....

Mit Ketchup und Mayo ????

Du ißt auch kleine Kinder mit Senf und Ketchup....

Da bin ich froh, das Du eine Ghul Maske aufsetzen musstest....ich kenne Leute die brauchen das nicht......

Mfg


----------



## Jason197666 (30. Januar 2009)

Hey Fallout-Fan´s.....

Ich hab mir mal die HD-Texture Mod runtergeladen, aber ich find die bInvalidateOlderFiles=0 Zeile nicht. Die Ini hab ich jetzt schon 2 mal durchsucht. Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt xD. Habs gefunden......-_-


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Januar 2009)

Wo gabe es denn diesen HD Blut Patch(war der nicht im HD Pack dazu?)...ich habe immer noch dieses olle schmierige Zeugs an meiner Mattscheibe...


----------



## riedochs (30. Januar 2009)

Es scheint verschieden Textur/HD Modszu geben oder irre ich da?


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Januar 2009)

habe den HD Pack von pcgh genommen Fallout 3: Hi-Res-Bilder des HD-Texture-Packs plus Mouse-over - Fallout 3, Hi-Res-Bilder, HD Texture Packs, Mouse-over


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Januar 2009)

werde das nun auch mal testen am wochenende
aber warscheinlich ist mein PC dafür zu langsam...mal sehen
wenn es sich lohnt dann Spiele ich das Game dann weiter bzw nochmal dann auf meinem neuen PC durch
freue mich schon sehr auf schnellere Hardware und mehr RAM mind. 6 GB
ob die nun von Intel oder AMD sein wird muss sich noch zeigen
nur GPU steht schon fest GTX 285 wird es wohl werden
oder doch                                 eine Leadtek GTX260 Extreme+ ?


----------



## riedochs (30. Januar 2009)

Ich habe das Pack hier drauf: Downloads: Fallout 3: High Definition Pack v1.00 - AddOns und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Aktuelle Downloads und Videos für PC, XBox, Playstation2, GameCube, PSP, Nintdendo DS und Nokia NGage


----------



## Gast3737 (30. Januar 2009)

ich hatte beim letzten mal auch einen anderen HD Pack..

Edit: aber der heruntergeladene hat die selbe bezeichnung sicher das der von PCGH nicht der selbe ist?


----------



## riedochs (30. Januar 2009)

Weis ich leider nicht. Es gibt da zig verschiedene. Auch für die NPS usw.

Noch ein kleines Räsel für euch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wo ist der Gegner?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Januar 2009)

soll das ein bug oder getarnter gegner sein ?

dann visierst du sein rechtes Ohr an bzw eher etwas höher


----------



## Adrenalize (30. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Weis ich leider nicht. Es gibt da zig verschiedene. Auch für die NPS usw.
> Wo ist der Gegner?


Ich seh da nur ein Opfer. ein roter Drache direkt im Fadenkreuz.


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Januar 2009)

ich finde die Ghulmaske steht mir richtig gut 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=67555&stc=1&d=1233337739


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. Januar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ich finde die Ghulmaske steht mir richtig gut
> 
> MFG
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=67555&stc=1&d=1233337739




Zeigst Du jetzt Dein WAHRES GESICHT ???

*duck-und-weg*

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (30. Januar 2009)

Leider muss ich dieses We arbeiten, ich versuche aber endlich meinen Teil des Überlebenshandbuchs fertig zu bekommen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Januar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Zeigst Du jetzt Dein WAHRES GESICHT ???


 
lol, man muss der Wahrheit halt ins Gesicht sehen 

Gruss

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=67662&stc=1&d=1233353241


----------



## ShrinkField (31. Januar 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Leider muss ich dieses We arbeiten, ich versuche aber endlich meinen Teil des Überlebenshandbuchs fertig zu bekommen.



Ich muss grade für Moira den Beobachter in das Memorial einsetzen und keine der Viecher kaputt machen..hab ich so meine Schwiriegkeiten mit, ich find das nicht wo in den einsetzen muss..naja muss ich witer probieren 

Das Überlebenshandbuch geht sicher noch weiter..


----------



## hyperionical (31. Januar 2009)

Du musst direkt ins Memorial rein bis du den Zugang zu einer Grotte (Holztüren) findest um dort es in eine der Nester einzusetzen. Habs aber selbst nicht geschafft ohne eins zu killen, da da recht viele Minelurks rumrennen.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. Januar 2009)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Du musst direkt ins Memorial rein bis du den Zugang zu einer Grotte (Holztüren) findest um dort es in eine der Nester einzusetzen. Habs aber selbst nicht geschafft ohne eins zu killen, da da recht viele Minelurks rumrennen.


 
Ja, man muss schnell und clever sein - ist nicht so einfach


----------



## Gast3737 (31. Januar 2009)

da helfen bestimmt Stealthboy ca. 3-4 Stk um das Problem zu lösen..


----------



## riedochs (31. Januar 2009)

Es geht auch ohne Stealthboy und ohne einen zu killen. Ist aber echt schwierig.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. Januar 2009)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> Ich muss grade für Moira den Beobachter in das Memorial einsetzen und keine der Viecher kaputt machen..hab ich so meine Schwiriegkeiten mit, ich find das nicht wo in den einsetzen muss..naja muss ich witer probieren
> 
> Das Überlebenshandbuch geht sicher noch weiter..




Das ist eigentlich recht einfach....ob Ihr es glaubt oder nicht .....

Das Memorial hat *2 Eingänge !!!!*

Der Nebeneingang führt direkt in die Bruthöhle !!!!

Einfach durch den *"Nebeneingang" *mit einem Stealth Boy gehen....da sind gleich hinter der Tür Nester.....

Dort schleichen 2 Mirelurks rum....einfach mit dem Stealth Boy schleichen....ablegen und raus....

Der Nebeneingang ist gegenüber des Haupteingangs auf der anderen Seite des Denkmals beim Wasser....einfach mal drum rum laufen....

Mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (1. Februar 2009)

meine Wohnung ist ein Treffpunkt für Hund und Ghul..Roboter und Wackelpuppen


----------



## ShrinkField (1. Februar 2009)

ist das ein wilder Ghul ? sicher nicht oder ? (die kann man doch nicht ansprechen oder mitnehmen!?)

hab bis jetzt noch nicht soviele Ghule gesehen außer in irgentnem Haus und ein der hat mitn Supermutanten bei einem Tunnel gekämpft 

Naja, den Meatdog hab ich mir auch gleich gesichert..der chillt in der Wohnung und kommt abundzu mal mit raus, der liebe...

*Edit:* Level 7 erreicht dank Rosstaeuscher's Tipp, allerdings saßen die bei mir auf den Nestern drauf, links die Tür und rechts aber mit Stärke und Geschwindigkeit geht das.


----------



## Lassreden (1. Februar 2009)

Lohnt es sich Fallout 3 zu kaufen? es kostet 40€ hier zu lande kann mir jemand eine empfehlungen geben?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. Februar 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich Fallout 3 zu kaufen? es kostet 40€ hier zu lande kann mir jemand eine empfehlungen geben?




Spricht dieser Sammelthread nicht für sich ???

Schau Dir auch mal den Thread Überlebenshandbuch und die ganzen Screens an....

Mfg


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (1. Februar 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich Fallout 3 zu kaufen? es kostet 40€ hier zu lande kann mir jemand eine empfehlungen geben?



Eindeutig. Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht für Rollenspiele zu begeistern, aber Fallout ist aller erste Sahne, va. wenn man sich Zeit lässt. 

Meine Wohnung ist im Tempenny Tower  beim 2. Duchspielen.


----------



## Lassreden (2. Februar 2009)

$Lil Phil$ schrieb:


> Eindeutig. Ich bin ja eigentlich nicht für Rollenspiele zu begeistern, aber Fallout ist aller erste Sahne, va. wenn man sich Zeit lässt.
> 
> Meine Wohnung ist im Tempenny Tower  beim 2. Duchspielen.


 

oke ich vertrau dir mal und kauf mir denn Aber was findest du denn besser?

GTA 4 oder Fallout 3?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Februar 2009)

Hund ? ah la I Am Legend wo kann man den bekommen ?



Lassreden schrieb:


> oke ich vertrau dir mal und kauf mir denn Aber was findest du denn besser?
> 
> GTA 4 oder Fallout 3?


was leuft auf deinem PC besser

Fallout 3 !!!

oder hast mind. 4 GB RAM und 4 Core CPU + mehr als 1000 MB (2000) Graffikkartenspeicher ?


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (2. Februar 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> oke ich vertrau dir mal und kauf mir denn Aber was findest du denn besser?
> 
> GTA 4 oder Fallout 3?



*Ich* finde Fallout 3 besser, GTA IV hat mich wegen der Performance tierisch angekotzt, steht jetzt erstmal im Schrank, bis es irgendwie lauffähig ist. Wobei es auch Spass macht.

ich will dir aber die Entscheidung nicht abnehmen, letztendlich sind ja die Geschmäcker doch unterschiedlich.


----------



## Xrais (2. Februar 2009)

also eigentlich ist fallout 3 besser als gta 4 ,ausser der mp bei gta 4 macht wirklich spaß und ist auch sehr umfangreich ,aber wenn ich mich entscheiden müßte würde ich eindeutieg zu fallout3 greifen,da es mehr umfang und spaß fürs geld bietet und es wohl auch besser bei dir laufen wird ,naja am besten hat man beide spiele


----------



## Lassreden (2. Februar 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Hund ? ah la I Am Legend wo kann man den bekommen ?
> 
> 
> was leuft auf deinem PC besser
> ...



1.5GB graffikspeicher ein AMD athlon 64 5600+ getacktet auf 3.2GHZ und OZI 4GB SPEICHER


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (2. Februar 2009)

Dann ganz klar Fallout


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Februar 2009)

Der Hund (DOGMEAT) wartet übrigens auf dem *SCHROTTPLATZ* auf dich


----------



## Holdrio (2. Februar 2009)

Bin im falschen Forum drüben sozusagen da über was gestolpert wegen ohne Live, Launcher und DVD spielen, hat da jemand genauere Infos?
Möcht ich auch. 
Um einen F3 Crack gehts dabei ja nicht offenbar, wäre das nicht was für die erste Seite?

Fand bisher nur heraus, dass die F3 Saves im Gegensatz zu denen von GTA4 problemlos zwischen zwei Liveaccounts hin und her geschoben werden können.




Lassreden schrieb:


> 1.5GB graffikspeicher



1GB Karte und noch ein 512MB RAM Modul selber drauf gelötet? 
Fallout 3 ist was VRAM angeht nicht viel besser als GTA4 übrigens, wäre in 1920 mit 512MB Karte genau so unbrauchbar.
840MB bei GTA4 hatte ich belegt, F3 auch satte 750MB, allerdings ist bei F3 4xAA noch an, trotzdem recht happig.


----------



## robo (2. Februar 2009)

hi 
kann mir(voll-noob ) mal einer erklären wie ich son wallpaper mache?


----------



## ThoR65 (2. Februar 2009)

@Holdrio: starte das Spiel einfach über die Fallout3.exe, die sich im Fallout3 Verzeichniss befindet. Am Besten eine Verknüpfung aufm Desktop anlegen. 

@robo: hast den falschen Fred erwischt? Wir sind hier im Fallout3 Forum. Wallpapers werden an anderer Stelle behandelt. 

oder meinst Du sowas in der Art:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robo (2. Februar 2009)

ehm ja sry   könntest du mir noch genau sagen wo?^^
also meine frage is: wie mach ich son fallout 3 wallpaper, wie dus da hast^^


----------



## ThoR65 (2. Februar 2009)

robo schrieb:


> ehm ja sry könntest du mir noch genau sagen wo?^^


 
*Fotograf bin ich nicht...... Grafikdesigner bin ich nur so lala...... aber ich hätte einen Universalvorschlag:*
Ich gehe mal davon aus das Du schon mal was von Google gehört hast. Da gibt es so eine Art Eingabefeld, in dem man sein vorhaben eintragen kann. 
Dann flugs auf die Enter (auch Returntaste genannt) drücken....... e´voila: eine ganze Menge an nützlichen und unnützlichen Links zu Webseiten, die sich mehr oder weniger mit dem Kapitel Wallpaper auseinander setzen.   . 
Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir auf eine etwas humorvolle Art erklären wo Du mit Sicherheit fündig wirst. 

Editing: Ahhhhhh soooooo.. Dann schreib das doch*grmpf*.
Also im Spiel einfach auf die [Druck] Taste klopfen, und das abgespeicherte Bild als Desktophintergrund auswählen. Geht am Besten wenn Du die Datei mit der rechten Maustaste anklickst, und dann .."als Desktophintergrund verwenden" auswählst.


----------



## robo (2. Februar 2009)

ich dachte nur: lieber glei leute fragen, die ahnung haben-is net so zeitaufwändig^^


----------



## ThoR65 (2. Februar 2009)

robo schrieb:


> ich dachte nur: lieber glei leute fragen, die ahnung haben-is net so zeitaufwändig^^


 
naja.......... solange Du dir nicht dein Essen vorkauen lässt.


----------



## robo (2. Februar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Editing: Ahhhhhh soooooo.. Dann schreib das doch*grmpf*.
> Also im Spiel einfach auf die [Druck] Taste klopfen, und das abgespeicherte Bild als Desktophintergrund auswählen.



ja einen screenshot machen bekomm ich grad noch so hin, ich mein wie bekomm ich solche perspektiven und zum beispiel das fadenkreuz und die anzeigen weg?


----------



## ThoR65 (2. Februar 2009)

robo schrieb:


> ja einen screenshot machen bekomm ich grad noch so hin, ich mein wie bekomm ich solche perspektiven und zum beispiel das fadenkreuz und die anzeigen weg?


 
Dazu musst Du im Menue unter Anzeige einfach das HuD ausschalten, d.h. den Regler ganz nach links. Sollte man aber nur machen, wenn keine Feinde in der Nähe sind.
Die zweite Möglichkeit ist, wenn Du im V.A.T.S kämpfst. Dann werden alle HuD-Elemente ausgeblendet und Du hast einen Zeitlupeneffekt.


----------



## robo (2. Februar 2009)

ok
und jetz nochma zu den perspektiven bitte
wie komm ich zu so nem bild: http://mediang.gameswelt.net/public/images/200810/3daef9d4b975483ddceefe3acba413ca.jpg

oder sowas:http://fallout3.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/fallout-3shaky.jpg


----------



## ThoR65 (2. Februar 2009)

robo schrieb:


> ok
> und jetz nochma zu den perspektiven bitte
> wie komm ich zu so nem bild: http://mediang.gameswelt.net/public/images/200810/3daef9d4b975483ddceefe3acba413ca.jpg
> 
> oder sowas:http://fallout3.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/fallout-3shaky.jpg


 
Beim Ersteren wurde mit FreeCam gearbeitet. Das zweite ist im V.A.T.S gemacht worden.

Bevor Du fragst: FreeCam heisst, das in der Console tfc eingegeben wurde.


----------



## robo (2. Februar 2009)

ALLES klar   geht doch, was ne schwere geburt 
danköööö


----------



## robo (2. Februar 2009)

eine dumme frage hab ich noch  wie komm ich in das options-menü zum auflösung umstellen und so weiter, also im hauptmenü vom spiel über optionen anscheinend nicht?!


----------



## Xrais (2. Februar 2009)

mit der auflösung ,das wird eigentlich über den launcher eingestellt wo spielen ,option ect. zum anwählen steht


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Februar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Der Hund (DOGMEAT) wartet übrigens auf dem *SCHROTTPLATZ* auf dich


nach besuch auf einem falschen Schrottplatz habe ich dann auch den richtigen gefunden und auch den Hund danke

und der DLC geht nun auch mit meinem alten Acc man muss dann doch nicht nochmal von vorn anfangen


----------



## Gast3737 (2. Februar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> @robo: hast den falschen Fred erwischt? Wir sind hier im Fallout3 Forum. Wallpapers werden an anderer Stelle behandelt.


es ist schon richtig hier...ich wusste auch nicht das man tfc eingeben kann um schicke Fotos zu machen..


----------



## Holdrio (3. Februar 2009)

Warum stellen die Pflaumen von Betheseda den Patch 1.1 für die AT/CH Uncut eigentlich gar nicht online?
Per Live wurde mir den angeboten, den ersten kleinen hatte ich schon manuell drauf gemacht vor erstem Start, muss also der 1.1 gewesen sein und steht auch 1.1 im Game jetzt.
Nur runterladen und sichern kann man den nirgends


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (3. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

HAbe ein kleines Probnlem mit Fall Out 3. Bin im Vault 112 und bin in so einem Apparat drinne und kann die Spielefigur nicht mehr bewegen. Drehen kann ich mich noch aber mit gehen ist es vorbei.... Woran kann das liegen....


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Februar 2009)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> HAbe ein kleines Probnlem mit Fall Out 3. Bin im Vault 112 und bin in so einem Apparat drinne und kann die Spielefigur nicht mehr bewegen. Drehen kann ich mich noch aber mit gehen ist es vorbei.... Woran kann das liegen....


ja solche Stellen gibt es leider da hilft nur cheaten oder einen alten Spielstand laden

Tcl = durch Wände gehen


----------



## Xrais (3. Februar 2009)

ich habe auch eine frage zum versklaven

welche leute kann ich alle versklaven ,ist das irgendwie skill abhängig ? weil bei manchen klappt das irgendwie nicht mit mesmometer(ka wie das dingen heißt ) ,die greifen mich einfach dann an


----------



## ThoR65 (3. Februar 2009)

Xrais schrieb:


> ich habe auch eine frage zum versklaven
> 
> welche leute kann ich alle versklaven ,ist das irgendwie skill abhängig ? weil bei manchen klappt das irgendwie nicht mit mesmometer(ka wie das dingen heißt ) ,die greifen mich einfach dann an


 
Wenn Du das Mesmetron bekommst, wird dir auch, bei richtiger Fragestellung, gesagt wen Du "einfangen" sollst. Insgesammt sind es 4 Personen (VIP´s), auf die Du dein Hauptaugenmerk legen sollst. Dann die Personen suchen, mit dem Mesmetron "lahmlegen", und das Halsband anlegen. Denk aber daran das Du nur 1 Halsband hast. Will heissen: VIP 1 einfangen, in Paradise Falls abliefern, neues Halsband bekommen, weiter zu VIP 2, usw usf.


----------



## Xrais (3. Februar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Wenn Du das Mesmetron bekommst, wird dir auch, bei richtiger Fragestellung, gesagt wen Du "einfangen" sollst. Insgesammt sind es 4 Personen (VIP´s), auf die Du dein Hauptaugenmerk legen sollst. Dann die Personen suchen, mit dem Mesmetron "lahmlegen", und das Halsband anlegen. Denk aber daran das Du nur 1 Halsband hast. Will heissen: VIP 1 einfangen, in Paradise Falls abliefern, neues Halsband bekommen, weiter zu VIP 2, usw usf.



ja ,die habe ich doch auch schon alle versklavt 
ich wollte aber eigentlich auch leute versklaven  wies mir gerade passt ,bei ein paar aus rivet city(nicht die für die quest) hats auch geklappt


----------



## ThoR65 (3. Februar 2009)

Xrais schrieb:


> ja ,die habe ich doch auch schon alle versklavt
> ich wollte aber eigentlich auch leute versklaven wies mir gerade passt ,bei ein paar aus rivet city(nicht die für die quest) hats auch geklappt


 
Dann solltest Du auf entflohene Sklaven achten. Die dürften eigentlich auch einzufangen sein. Wie es dann aber mit Deinem Karma aussieht........ ich weiss nicht so recht.


----------



## Xrais (3. Februar 2009)

mein karma is mir schnuppe , ich bin eh priester des todes 
dann werde ich mich mal auf die suche machen


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. Februar 2009)

Xrais schrieb:


> mein karma is mir schnuppe , ich bin eh priester des todes
> dann werde ich mich mal auf die suche machen


 
bist ja ein richtig Böser, ich hoffe ich begegne dir nicht im Ödland 

mfg


----------



## Xrais (3. Februar 2009)

ich finde es immer amüsant den sklaven zu sagen das sie in wallung kommen sollten sonst platzt der kopf , manche sind dann ganz schön traumatisiert von der vorstellung ein leben als sklave zu führen , ach ja ich bin schon sehr böse aber es macht so viel spaß


----------



## ThoR65 (3. Februar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> bist ja ein richtig Böser, ich hoffe ich begegne dir nicht im Ödland
> 
> mfg


 
Ach was. So schlimm ist das nicht. Richtig Angst solltest Du bekommen wenn ich überall stecken kann......
z.Bsp. so!! ​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder so!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder hier!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


oder doch hier?!?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann doch hier!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. Februar 2009)

Xrais schrieb:


> ich finde es immer amüsant den sklaven zu sagen das sie in wallung kommen sollten sonst platzt der kopf , manche sind dann ganz schön traumatisiert von der vorstellung ein leben als sklave zu führen , ach ja ich bin schon sehr böse aber es macht so viel spaß


 

Für Leute wie Dich habe ich immer eine Extra Kugel im Lauf.....

Was für Einschränkungen hast Du den auf ganz Böse ???

Mfg


----------



## Xrais (3. Februar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Ach was. So schlimm ist das nicht. Richtig Angst solltest Du bekommen wenn ich überall stecken kann......
> z.Bsp. so!! ​
> 
> 
> ...



ahhhhh ,der predator


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Für Leute wie Dich habe ich immer eine Extra Kugel im Lauf.....


 
Du bist einfach zu nett - mein Freund

Für solchen Abschaum verschwende ich doch keine Kugel
Hab da ein spezielles "China-Messerchen" (siehe ab heute Abend unter "Einzigartige Waffen")
Damit filetiere ich solche Perversitäten in kleine Scheibchen bevor sie noch *OOOPS* sagen können


----------



## ThoR65 (3. Februar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Du bist einfach zu nett - mein Freund
> 
> Für solchen Abschaum verschwende ich doch keine Kugel
> Hab da ein spezielles "China-Messerchen" (siehe ab heute Abend unter "Einzigartige Waffen")
> Damit filetiere ich solche Perversitäten in kleine Scheibchen bevor sie noch *OOOPS* sagen können


 
Hast Du etwa das Ultramegageheimesuperscharfe Schwert??ß


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Februar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Hast Du etwa das Ultramegageheimesuperscharfe Schwert??


 
Nein, ich habe das Schonbaldnichtmehrsogeheimenochschärfere Schwert


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. Februar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Hast Du etwa das Ultramegageheimesuperscharfe Schwert??ß





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe das Schonbaldnichtmehrsogeheimenochschärfere Schwert





....mal was anderes ....

*Fährt einer von Euch zur Cebit ???
*
Mfg


----------



## das_otto (3. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,

Ich will ja eure coolen Messernamen-Diskussion nicht unterbrechen  aber Ich hab da mal 2 Fragen:

Vorweg, ich habe eine HD4870, einen E6750 @ 3.2ghz 2gb Ram und Windows XP (also dx9).

1: Wieso kann ich in Fallout 3 keine Ultra-Hoch-Einstellungen wählen, liegt das vielleicht daran das er am Anfang sehr hohe Einstellungen als passend erkennt? Und wie kann ich das ändern?

2: Passt hier nur so halb rein, aber ich schreib es trotzdem mal: Wie kommt es, das bei meinem Kumpel, der eine HD4850 hat bei Fallout 3 Ultra hohe Einstellungen erkannt werden, und er beim Fallout 3 Benchmark Tool deutlich höhere Werte bekommt als ich.


----------



## ThoR65 (3. Februar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> ....mal was anderes ....
> 
> *Fährt einer von Euch zur Cebit ???*
> 
> Mfg


 
kannst mir mal nen Marker auf meinem Pipboy setzen? Kann dann ja per Schnellreise aufschlagen. 
Nee im Ernst: Cebit is nicht mehr das was es mal war. Langsam verliert man die Lust daran entäuscht zu werden. Früher..... ja früher war das noch anders.


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Februar 2009)

früher war alles anders. ich würde gern zu Cebit fahren..aber wieder mit Händlerkarte..vor dem Privatbesucherwochende hat man dort seine Ruhe..

on Thread..gibt es eine Möglichkeit die verstoßenen der Bruderschaft zu besänftigen? habe die Bande ständig an der Backe und habe schon einige von denen um die Ecke gebracht, liegt wohl daran das ich in die ihr Quartier ein gebrochen bin mit einem Schlüssel aus dem einen seiner Leiche....hat zwar den Vorteil das mein Begleiter immer ne frische Powerrüstung trägt, nur ich nicht(wo kann man das Trainieren?)


----------



## ThoR65 (4. Februar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> ....hat zwar den Vorteil das mein Begleiter immer ne frische Powerrüstung trägt, nur ich nicht(wo kann man das Trainieren?)


 
Trainieren kannst das in der Zitadelle ( oder hieß das Frikadelle?  ....egal)....
Rein kommst da aber nur von der Hauptquest aus, wenn Du mit Dr. Li aus dem Memorial flüchtest. Wenn Du in der Zita- oder Frikadelle bist, musst Du Opa fragen, ob Du ausgebildet werden kannst. Ausbilder suchen........ und neuen Anzug geniessen.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Februar 2009)

Nein - fahre nicht zur Cebit - wie Andere schon angedeutet haben - ist nicht mehr so sehr das Gelbe...

Und dann noch ein "Addenum" zu ThoR65
Wenn ihr mit Opa redet - stellt euch nicht direkt vor ihn hin - bei Zischlauten wird's sonst feucht


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Februar 2009)

was ist eigentlich die höchste Karma Stufe? Vaultbewohner?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Februar 2009)

sehr gut
Letze Hoffnung der Menschheit

oder ? kann man auch mit den Cheat 
Rewardkarma X (Spoiler in Weiß)
testen


----------



## Gast3737 (4. Februar 2009)

hemmm bis lv. 20 geht es noch so aber dann bin ich Sehr Gut und Vault-Bewohner..komisch..bin jetzt lv. 24.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Februar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> hemmm bis lv. 20 geht es noch so aber dann bin ich Sehr Gut und Vault-Bewohner..komisch..bin jetzt lv. 24.




Du mußt mehr gutes Tun....

Dann wirst Du zur "Letzten Hoffnung der Menschheit"....

Ist aber wirklich die höchste Stufe lt. Lösungsbuch....

Mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Februar 2009)

die letzte Hoffnung war ich schon...bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich in der Vault diese ersten beiden Aufgaben in der Simulation machen musste, das hat mich Karma gekostet..


----------



## Speed-E (5. Februar 2009)

RuneDRS schrieb:


> die letzte Hoffnung war ich schon...bis zu dem Zeitpunkt als ich in der Vault diese ersten beiden Aufgaben in der Simulation machen musste, das hat mich Karma gekostet..



Hast du nicht den Not-Schalter benutzt?


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2009)

Nun - meine Erfahrung
*Wer* nach Erreichen von Story-End und Level-Cap *weiterspielt* bleibt auf ewig "Vault-Bewohner" bei "sehr gut"


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Februar 2009)

schon aber erst nach den ersten beiden Aufgaben..

ich spiele als die Dame links..und bin eine schwarze Witwe


----------



## Speed-E (5. Februar 2009)

So sieht mein Typ aus.


----------



## Gast3737 (5. Februar 2009)

habe es grade durchgespielt..schönes Ende..und ich habe ein paar Erfolge bekommen..mal gucken...ob ich es dann noch mal für die Restlichen neu Anfange..


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. Februar 2009)

Button's Perrücke ist echt der Hammer 

MFG

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=69774&stc=1&d=1233873410


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Februar 2009)

hab noch paar Bildchen...

Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=71289&stc=1&d=1234186615


----------



## non_believer (11. Februar 2009)

Kann mir jemand erklären warum mein CPU auf 100% hochgeht und dort bleibt wenn ich das Spiel starte? Ich hab schon die Sichtweite, Auflösung ect. reduziert...alles ohne Erfolg! 

Das ist ja schon fast wie bei GTA IV!!!


----------



## Bumblebee (11. Februar 2009)

Schon komisch...
Läuft sonst nix nebenher??

Ok. dein AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ ist nicht *der* Überhammer, aber trotzdem..


----------



## Gast3737 (11. Februar 2009)

kann es sein das bei dir DEAMONTools oder ähnliches läuft? das mag Fallout 3 granicht..also bitte aus machen..


----------



## non_believer (12. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mein Spiele unter WinXPx86 laufen und da sind NUR Spiele drauf, keine anderen Programme und nix. Außer ein Virenscanner den ich aber beim zocken ausmache...und das Inet natürlich auch.  Und halt noch das nötige, Logitech Treiber und so.

DT ect. hab ich gar nicht weil ich ein Original-Käufer (in allen Sparten) bin. Tja, die Kampagne zeigt Wirkung! *g*

@ Bumblebee   Nicht mehr lange und dann werkelt ein i7 hier drin!


----------



## Bumblebee (12. Februar 2009)

non_believer schrieb:


> @ Bumblebee Nicht mehr lange und dann werkelt ein i7 hier drin!


 
Dann liegt es wohl wirklich am Prozessor - was sich ja bald erledigt haben dürfte

btw. hab mal noch nachgeschaut
Ich habe max. 35% CPU-Auslastung (ein Kern fast voll - ein Kern etwa halb)
Also - theoretisch auf einem identischen 2-Kerner ca. 60-70%


----------



## Shiratos (14. Februar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Button's Perrücke ist echt der Hammer
> 
> MFG
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=69774&stc=1&d=1233873410



Ja einfach nur zu geil 
es gibt auch so einen roberter der so eine aufhat ...hab ich mich schrott gelacht 

Geht doch mal pls auf meine Seite : www.patricksonny.de.ki
PLS     xD, dakönnt ihr euch kostenlos meine produzierte Musik runterladen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Februar 2009)

*Schade !!!*

Das Überlebenshandbuch ist wohl endgültig untergegangen, bzw. das Projekt ist wohl gestorben....

Die, die daran mitarbeiten wollten, machen irgendwie nichts mehr....so ist es immer noch nicht fertig....

Ich bin wegen einer Knie OP noch etwas außer Gefecht gesetzt, aber mein Part ist Fertig....

Na, ja....was soll`s war wohl doch ne blöde Idee von mir...

Mfg


----------



## Doney (14. Februar 2009)

kann mir jemand, der den alaska-operation-hau-mich-tot-add-on besitzt, sagen, ob der sich lohnt?


----------



## ThoR65 (14. Februar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Schade !!!*
> 
> Das Überlebenshandbuch ist wohl endgültig untergegangen, bzw. das Projekt ist wohl gestorben....
> 
> ...


 
nö nö nö Herr Rosstaeuscher. Immo stelle ich noch diverse Screenies her. Ich hab mich dazu entschlossen auch den Waffenpart zu übernehmen, sowie diverse Taktiken zum Bekämpfen von Gegnern. Ausserdem bin ich dabei, das "herunterfahren" von Robohirnen und Wachbots zu üben  , um auch über dieses Thema zu berichten. Das ist nämlich eine besondere Herausforderung  . Also ich bin nach wie vor am Thema dran. 

Und ganz nebenbei hab ich meiner Möhre eine WaKü verpasst.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. Februar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *Schade !!!*


 
Und noch ein *NEIN*-Sager
Hatte/habe bloss grad forschungsmässig etwas gar viel um die Ohren und komme daher langsam(er) voran
In den nächsten Tagen kommt aber das versprochene Update



Doney schrieb:


> kann mir jemand, der den alaska-operation-hau-mich-tot-add-on besitzt, sagen, ob der sich lohnt?


 
Also ich fand es lohnend - bin aber ein F3-Junkie....


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. Februar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> nö nö nö Herr Rosstaeuscher. Immo stelle ich noch diverse Screenies her. Ich hab mich dazu entschlossen auch den Waffenpart zu übernehmen, sowie diverse Taktiken zum Bekämpfen von Gegnern. Ausserdem bin ich dabei, das "herunterfahren" von Robohirnen und Wachbots zu üben  , um auch über dieses Thema zu berichten. Das ist nämlich eine besondere Herausforderung  . Also ich bin nach wie vor am Thema dran.
> 
> Und ganz nebenbei hab ich meiner Möhre eine WaKü verpasst.





Bumblebee schrieb:


> Und noch ein *NEIN*-Sager
> Hatte/habe bloss grad forschungsmässig etwas gar viel um die Ohren und komme daher langsam(er) voran
> In den nächsten Tagen kommt aber das versprochene Update
> 
> ...



Nun Haut mich doch nicht gleich.....

Ich habe doch erreicht was ich wollte......ICH HABE EUCH WACH GERÜTTELT 

Ich habe auch beruflich sehr viel um die Ohren (VERSCHROTTUNGSPRÄMIE)

Dazu kommt noch, das ich Di. eine Knie OP hatte und seitdem das Sofa hüten darf...kann dadurch nicht lange am Compi sitzen....weil Bein muss hochgelegt werden...

Ich freue mich auf Fortsetzungen....

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (14. Februar 2009)

Das Überlebenshandbuch ist nicht tot. Ich hatte nur die letzten 2 Wochen ziemlich viel um die Ohren und wenn ich schonmal am Wochenende nicht arbeiten muss dann möchte ich das doch lieber mit Frauchen verbringen. Morgen , bzw Montag geht es damit weiter. Viel habe ich nicht mehr zu schreiben.


----------



## Creepkiller1000 (16. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

habe mal eine Frage...

ich habe den Lock-Pick auf 100, nun steht da aber 98(-) und ich möchte ein Schloss der Stufe very hard knacken...

wie komme ich wieder auf 100?

Grüße Creepkiller


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Februar 2009)

Creepkiller1000 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mal eine Frage...
> 
> ...




Dann trägst Du irgendwas an Dir was die Fähigkeit Schlösser knacken vermindert oder irgend eine Eigenschaft beeinflusst die Fähigkeit negativ....

Was trägst Du für Kleidung ???? Bei der Kleidung steht auch zum teil auch wie es Deine Eigenschaften beeinflusst z.B. Wahrnehmung -2 kann dafür schon ausreichend sein....weil die Wahrnehmung das Schlösser knacken beeinflusst.....

Lösung .... die Kleidung kurzfristig ablegen...

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Februar 2009)

Genau - strippe mal 

Nur der Vollständigkeit halber - das ganze geht natürlich auch umgekehrt
Also eine Fähigkeit die hinter der Zahl eine (+) stehen hat


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Februar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Genau - strippe mal




Und davon möchten wir natürlich auch einen Screen sehen....

Mfg


----------



## Creepkiller1000 (16. Februar 2009)

hehe, also ich habe mal ne runde mentats eingeworfen und dann ging das wieer 

also der effekt kam vom psycho xD naja, nun gehts wieder ...

Man könnte ja auch mal Screenshots in Sexy Sleepwear machen xD , naja, ok lassen wir das 

Danke...


----------



## f3rr1s (17. Februar 2009)

Hat wer kurz ein paar Anfänger Tips für mich. 

Habe das Problem das mir meine Munition schnell ausgeht ist das Normal ?
Habe mich auf kleine Feuerwaffen Spezialisiert was da ein Fehler ?
Und wie bekomme ich ohne zu Schlafen meine TP zb. im Kampf schnell wieder hoch ?


----------



## ThoR65 (17. Februar 2009)

f3rr1s schrieb:


> Hat wer kurz ein paar Anfänger Tips für mich.
> 
> Habe das Problem das mir meine Munition schnell ausgeht ist das Normal ?
> Habe mich auf kleine Feuerwaffen Spezialisiert was da ein Fehler ?
> Und wie bekomme ich ohne zu Schlafen meine TP zb. im Kampf schnell wieder hoch ?


 
*Zur Muni:* generell empfiehlt es sich nur auf Gegner zu schießen, und diese dann auch mit so wenig Muni wie möglich niederzustrecken.
*Zu den Fahigkeiten: *Am Anfang solltest Du nach möglichkeit die "kleinen" Waffen wählen, da dies alle Projektilwaffen beinhaltet (Pistole, Gewehre, Kampfflinte)
*Zu den TP: *Die TP gibt an, wie "gesund" Du bist. Sollte die TP-Anzeige gen Null gehen, sollte man *a)* Schlafen
*b)* Nahrung aufnehmen (nein... nicht vom Fussboden aufheben
sondern das Essen ist gemeint)
*c)* Trinken
Bei b und c ist darauf zu achten, das unter Umständen eine radioaktive Verstrahlung erfolgt, die aber durch das Einnehmen von Rad-X bzw Radaway geheilt werden kann.

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Februar 2009)

Kleiner Nachtrag
Zum TP wiederherstellen gäbe es da dann auch noch die *STIMPAK's*
Basierend auf dem Medizin-Skill regeneriert es dich zu alter Frische

Als kleines Geschenk an die Statistiker noch die Formel..
Geheilte Punkte = *30 (Basis) + (Medizin x .6)*


----------



## ThoR65 (17. Februar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Kleiner Nachtrag
> Zum TP wiederherstellen gäbe es da dann auch noch die *STIMPAK's*


 
*Petze!! *


----------



## Shiratos (17. Februar 2009)

*Folgendes wird angeboten....*​

*Schrott - gibt es 2 Personen die dafür Geld bezahlen (15 Korken/Stk.)*
*Blutpakete - gibt es eine Person (15 Korken/Stk.)
*
*Vorkriegsbücher - gibt es eine Person (100 Korken/Stk.) sind allerdings sehr selten*
*Nuka Cola Quantum - ist ein Quest (100 Korken/Stk.)
*
*Wegmarkierungen - ist ein Quest (100 Korken/pro entdeckter Ort)*
*Zuckerbomben - eine Person (15 Korken/Stk.) sind recht selten*
*Abgeschnittene Finger - man glaubt es kaum...ist ein EXTRA !!!*

Es fehlt das ohr, das kann man auch sammeln, ist ein Extra ^^


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Februar 2009)

Shiratos schrieb:


> *Folgendes wird angeboten....*​
> 
> *Schrott - gibt es 2 Personen die dafür Geld bezahlen (15 Korken/Stk.)*
> *Blutpakete - gibt es eine Person (15 Korken/Stk.)
> ...



Danke !!!!

Habe ich hinzu gefügt....

Mfg


----------



## f3rr1s (17. Februar 2009)

Ok ich werds mal so weiter Versuchen 
Danke


----------



## ThoR65 (17. Februar 2009)

Shiratos schrieb:


> *Folgendes wird angeboten....*​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Vorkriegsbücher:* mein Rekord war bei 52 Büchern die ich auf einmal abgegeben hab. 
*Nuka Cola Quantum: *handeln mit Ronald bringt das doppelte wenn man Glück hat. 
*Zuckerbomben: *auch hier kann man durch handeln das doppelte rausschlagen.  Sind auch reichlich verteilt. Man muss nur suchen.

*Also immer schön auf´s Feilschen achten. Verbunden mit Sprache kannst Stinkestockereich werden. *

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## f3rr1s (17. Februar 2009)

Habe mal das HD Pack Instaliert nun habe ich das Prob das Häuser und gegenstände zb im Ödland erst ca zwischen 10-20m Geladen werden und erscheinen. 
Ist das Normal kann ich das wieder ändern ist so recht nervig?

Habe Patched und Deutsche 18 Version
181.22 Treiber VErsion ist was älter liegts daran?

Edit: Gelöst die Regler im Menü waren Verstellt xD


----------



## Holdrio (18. Februar 2009)

Mit dem HD Pack brach im VATS bei mir immer die Framerate total ein und blieb sogar danach so tief, 15-20FPs höchstens noch, nur Spiel neu starten half.
Aber nur bis zum ersten VATS natürlich.

Hatte das sonst noch jemand?


----------



## boss3D (19. Februar 2009)

Nachdem ich jetzt die HD4870 1 GB habe, habe ich heute gleich mal das HD Texture Pack v1.00 draufgemacht und trotzdem läuft das Game immer noch mit konstant 60 FPS _(wegen VSync nicht mehr)_. Mal sehen, was ich dank dem riesen VRAM noch alles tunen kann ... 

Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt schon eine stärkere Rüstung, gute Waffen, genug Kronkorken und vor allem eine Menge Munition. Jetzt kommt wieder Laune auf.  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (19. Februar 2009)

Hey Leute, hab darauf iwie keine Antwort gefunden:
Wbeim f3 Launcher die Mods aktiviere, funtzen die auch ohne probleme, nur biem nächsten Start, muss ich wieder alle aktivieren. Das nerft auf die Dauer, hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich das automatisch anhake?
mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (19. Februar 2009)

Welche Version hast Du? DE, A, UK,? Patch? Bloodpatch?


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (20. Februar 2009)

Habe die DE Vers. und habe jetzt nen Uncut Patch getestet und eigentlich keinen Unterschied gefunden... Gibt es da eigentlich einen....


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2009)

d4rk_tr1nker schrieb:


> Hey Leute, hab darauf iwie keine Antwort gefunden:
> Wbeim f3 Launcher die Mods aktiviere, funtzen die auch ohne probleme, nur biem nächsten Start, muss ich wieder alle aktivieren. Das nerft auf die Dauer, hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie ich das automatisch anhake?
> mfg


 
Hey d4rk_tr1nker, hab darauf iwie keine Antwort:
Wbeim f3 Launcher die Mods aktiviere, funtzen die auch ohne probleme, auch biem nächsten Start, muss ich nie wieder aktivieren. Das freut auf die Dauer, weil das das automatisch ist!

Bleibt lediglich die Frage welche *Version*; welcher *Patch-Status* und welche *MOD's* 
Ebenso ist auch das Wissen um das *Betriebssystem *allenfalls ordentlich hilfreich

mfg


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (20. Februar 2009)

Welche MOD's nutzt ihr??? Habe einen der zwei neue und mit mehr Sprengkraft ausgestattete Fatman.... aber ich weiß nit wohin damit..

C:\Programme\Bethesda Soaftware\FallOut3\?????


----------



## ThoR65 (20. Februar 2009)

sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Habe die DE Vers. und habe jetzt nen Uncut Patch getestet und eigentlich keinen Unterschied gefunden... Gibt es da eigentlich einen....


 
*mal die Glaskugel rauskram*
njomnjomnjom.......... ich sehe Du hast den Patch 1.1.0.35 installiert........njomnjom......und den Uncutpatch für 1.1.0.35........njomnjom......der Uncutpatch ist fehlerhaft........njomnjom....*shit, schwarzes Bild. Glaskugel is nu defekt und muss inne Werkstatt!*
Sorry aber für eine Fehleranalyse bräuchten wir schon ein paar Infos über *BS, GrakA, Treiber, Defrag. *Denn wenn ich zum Doc gehe sag ich ihm auch nicht nur das ich Krank bin. Das weiß er selbst, weil sonst würd ich ja nicht zu ihm kommen.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Februar 2009)

Also, das wird etwas länger...

1. ThoR65 hat natürlich schon (etwas) recht; je mehr Info desto genauer die Antwort
In dem speziellen Fall liegt aber einerseits ein Teil der angeforderten Info bereits vor, und andererseits ist sie zur konkreten Beantwortung der Frage nur mässig relevant

2. *WELCHE* "DE-Vers." ist es denn - die Schweizerisch-östereichische (aka. DE-UNCUT) oder die Deutschland-deutsche (aka. DE-cut)

3. Es ist und bleibt kein "Patch" sondern eine Modifikation - *PERIOD*

4. Und ja, sunnyboy, falls du die "cut"-Version hast und nun die "uncut"-Modifikation drüberspielst dann *hast* du einen merklichen Unterschied

5.





sunnyboy150182 schrieb:


> Welche MOD's nutzt ihr??? Habe einen der zwei neue und mit mehr Sprengkraft ausgestattete Fatman.... aber ich weiß nit wohin damit..



Nun, wenn ich das richtig ins deutsche übersetzt habe möchtest du wissen wohin irgendwelche MOD's gehören
Nun, dass kommt darauf an was für welche es sind
Bitte poste doch mal die Herkunft, dann können wir "Profis" sie uns ansehen und deine Frage beantworten


----------



## d4rk_tr1nker (20. Februar 2009)

Erstmal sorry für dei wenigen Angaben, hab nich nachgedacht 
Also ich nutze winxp32 sp 3 Fallout in der neusten Vers. (windows live autopatch) in der deutsch deutschen vers
Als mods meine ich:

edit: vergesst ak47 und vault74a, die sind von mir und noch im anfangstadium, d.h. noch nicht fertig.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ThoR65 (20. Februar 2009)

@ d4rk_tr1nker: Die Anchorage.esm würd ich noch anwählen, weils die Erweiterung ist. Bei den Anderen Mods ist es eine Frage der Stabilität. Evtl. solltest Du dir noch den Lvl30-40Cap installieren. Obwohl man bei aktivierter Erweiterung bis Lvl 30 spielen können soll. Wie gesagt: alle anderen Mods sind geschmackssache und/oder stabilitätsfrage.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Februar 2009)

Zum Thema was gehört wohin hier noch ein Bild der Dateistruktur

Quelle ist TomsHardware


----------



## Katamaranoid (21. Februar 2009)

achtet bitte auf die maximale bildbreite ^^
hab keine lust immer unten den balken zur seite ziehen zu müssen 
toller fred nebenbei


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Februar 2009)

Ich habe einen großen Fehler begangen....

Nach Left 4 Dead, Half Life Episode 2 und F.E.A.R. 2 habe ich wieder Fallout neu angefangen....

Mist.....ich komme schon wieder nicht davon los.....

Ist schon meine 3. Runde....

Mfg


----------



## Katamaranoid (22. Februar 2009)

kann es sein, dass nix mehr los is im forum? 
wird anscheinend nich mehr viel gepostet ....
wer hat denn eig scho das addon gezockt?


----------



## f3rr1s (23. Februar 2009)

Ich nicht
und  bin wieder zu Oblivion übergegangen xD nach dem ich F3 angefangen habe. Kann mich nicht entscheide


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (23. Februar 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> kann es sein, dass nix mehr los is im forum?
> wird anscheinend nich mehr viel gepostet ....
> wer hat denn eig scho das addon gezockt?



Ich glaub das Addon kannst stecken lassen,wenn man der aktuellen Gamestar (als Abo lag se Samstag schon im Briefkasten ) glauben darf, ist es reine Abzocke und für den A....

Die haben dem Teil ne Wertung um die 50 rum verpasst


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> wer hat denn eig scho das addon gezockt?


 
*Hand hochheb*
Mir hat es gefallen - hat das Genre nicht neu erfunden; hat mich nicht stundenlang mit runterhängendem Kiefer dasitzen lassen - aber war ganz gut
Definitiv *kräftig* über 50%
Aber ich bin ja nicht relevant - als F3-Junkie


----------



## Katamaranoid (23. Februar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> *Hand hochheb*
> Mir hat es gefallen - hat das Genre nicht neu erfunden; hat mich nicht stundenlang mit runterhängendem Kiefer dasitzen lassen - aber war ganz gut
> Definitiv *kräftig* über 50%
> Aber ich bin ja nicht relevant - als F3-Junkie




hmm... ich wollts auch zocken, aber bei mir kommt dieses sch*** radioprogramm einfach nicht


----------



## ThoR65 (23. Februar 2009)

Ich habs auch schon durch. Das einzig positive ist, das ich nicht mehr das Powerrüstungstraining machen muss. Will heissen: Raus aus Vault 101, aufleveln, lässig Richtung Springdale schlendern, und dann gen Süden zur Redracer Fab. Danach locker und fluffig das Addon erledigen, und nebenbei eine wintertaugliche  Tb-51a Rüstung abstauben. Und das Rüstungstraining hat sich auch erledigt. 

Nachtrag zu den Bewertungen in Spielezeitschriften: Was nützt ein 100%er Spielekracher, wenn der testende Redakteur am Abend vorher schlechten oder gar keinen Sex hatte. Leider ist man auf diesem Gebiet dem mentalen Zustand des Testers hilflos ausgeliefert. Was für eine Wertung soll man zum Beispiel erwarten, wenn ein eingefleischter WoW Fan eine Realistische Flugsimulation testen soll? Ich glaub mehr als 60% kommen da nicht raus. Ich hab mich seinerzeit auf der gamestar.de tierisch aufgeregt, als ein Redakteur in seinem Einleitungssatz zum Test offenkundig seine Abneigung zum von Ihm getesten Spielegenre verlautbaren lies. Und prompt bekam das Spiel nur 52%. Glaubwürdig ist was anderes.
In diesem Sinne....


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> hmm... ich wollts auch zocken, aber bei mir kommt dieses sch*** radioprogramm einfach nicht


 
Wirst ihm nachhelfen müssen...
Kopiere die (3) heruntergeladenen Files(.bsa/.esm)  in deinen F3-DATA-Ordner
Gehe beim starten so vor wie bei einem MOD - also beim Start im Datenordner die Datei "Anchorage.esm" *zusätzlich *anhacken

und los geht's...


----------



## Katamaranoid (23. Februar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wirst ihm nachhelfen müssen...
> Kopiere die (3) heruntergeladenen Files(.bsa/.esm)  in deinen F3-DATA-Ordner
> Gehe beim starten so vor wie bei einem MOD - also beim Start im Datenordner die Datei "Anchorage.esm" *zusätzlich *anhacken
> 
> und los geht's...



ich hab die datei im launcher angekreuzt... es funzt trotzdem nicht, ausserdem habe ich mir so einen mod runtergeladen, mit dem es angeblich klappen soll... auch funkstille (im wahrsten sinne ) 
oder wie meinst du s`?^^


----------



## Sarge_70 (23. Februar 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich habe einen großen Fehler begangen....
> Mist.....ich komme schon wieder nicht davon los.....
> 
> Ist schon meine 3. Runde....
> ...


 
ist doch kein fehler, ich spiel nun schon seit über drei monaten kein anderes Spiel, bin auch bei meiner dritten runde 

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Februar 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> ich hab die datei im launcher angekreuzt... es funzt trotzdem nicht, ausserdem habe ich mir so einen mod runtergeladen, mit dem es angeblich klappen soll... auch funkstille (im wahrsten sinne )
> oder wie meinst du s`?^^


 
Also ich fasse zusammen...

Du hast Anchorage.esm in deinem DATA-Ordner (zusammen mit Anchorage-Main.bsa und Anchorage-Sound.bsa)
Du hast Anchorage.esm in Launcher angekreuzt
Du bist in der Region von MEGATON zugange

und *trotzdem* empfängst du den Sender nicht?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Februar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also ich fasse zusammen...
> 
> Du hast Anchorage.esm in deinem DATA-Ordner (zusammen mit Anchorage-Main.bsa und Anchorage-Sound.bsa)
> Du hast Anchorage.esm in Launcher angekreuzt
> ...



falls es dann immernoch nicht geht dann mal neu Anfangen ohne Mods


----------



## Don Davito (23. Februar 2009)

Aloha!
Hab da ma ne Frage zum HD-Pack! Soll ich den DATA Ordner des HD-Packs mit dem DATA Ordner im Installationsordner komplett tauschen oder nur den Inhalt des Ordners dahin kopieren??? oder was komplett anderes??


----------



## Katamaranoid (23. Februar 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also ich fasse zusammen...
> 
> Du hast Anchorage.esm in deinem DATA-Ordner (zusammen mit Anchorage-Main.bsa und Anchorage-Sound.bsa)
> Du hast Anchorage.esm in Launcher angekreuzt
> ...



genau.
kann es sein, dass sich anchorage.esm nicht mit der freeplay.esp 
datei verträgt? ^^
die hab ich nämlich vorher mal genommen, um nach dem ende noch weiterspielen zu können ....


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Februar 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> genau.
> kann es sein, dass sich anchorage.esm nicht mit der freeplay.esp
> datei verträgt? ^^
> die hab ich nämlich vorher mal genommen, um nach dem ende noch weiterspielen zu können ....


 
Definitiv *NEIN*
freeplay.esp ist bei mir auch aktiv gewesen als ich Anchorage gezockt habe


----------



## ThoR65 (24. Februar 2009)

Hiho Ihr Ödlandcowboys...... ich hab mal ein bissl im Web gesucht und bin dabei auf folgendes gestoßen ( Auszug aus einem Artikel auf GameStar.de)

......._Soweit die Theorie. In der Praxis versagt der Windows-Live-Client jedoch gelegentlich seinen Dienst. Fallout 3 erkennt dann nicht, dass Sie das Addon gekauft haben, und aktiviert die Quest-Reihe nicht. Wie so oft sorgt die Community für Abhilfe: Suchen Sie auf Ihrer Festplatte den versteckten Ordner, in den Windows Live die Addon-Daten abspeichert (in unserem Fall C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Name\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Microsoft\XLive\DLC). In einem Unterordner namens »Content« finden Sie dort drei Dateien: »Anchorage.esm«, »Anchorage - Main.bsa« und »Anchorage - Sounds.bsa«. Kopieren Sie diese in Ihren Fallout-3-Unterordner »Data_«......

Und noch eine traurige Meldung: Das 2.Addon verzögert sich um ca. 1 Monat.   Eigentlich sollte es ja im Februar bereit stehen........ aber wie das Wort "eigentlich" schon vermuten lässt... tja, dann muss Pittsburgh noch einen Monat auf meinen Besuch warten.


----------



## Katamaranoid (24. Februar 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Hiho Ihr Ödlandcowboys...... ich hab mal ein bissl im Web gesucht und bin dabei auf folgendes gestoßen ( Auszug aus einem Artikel auf GameStar.de)
> 
> ......._Soweit die Theorie. In der Praxis versagt der Windows-Live-Client jedoch gelegentlich seinen Dienst. Fallout 3 erkennt dann nicht, dass Sie das Addon gekauft haben, und aktiviert die Quest-Reihe nicht. Wie so oft sorgt die Community für Abhilfe: Suchen Sie auf Ihrer Festplatte den versteckten Ordner, in den Windows Live die Addon-Daten abspeichert (in unserem Fall C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Name\Lokale Einstellungen\Anwendungsdaten\Microsoft\XLive\DLC). In einem Unterordner namens »Content« finden Sie dort drei Dateien: »Anchorage.esm«, »Anchorage - Main.bsa« und »Anchorage - Sounds.bsa«. Kopieren Sie diese in Ihren Fallout-3-Unterordner »Data_«......
> 
> Und noch eine traurige Meldung: Das 2.Addon verzögert sich um ca. 1 Monat.   Eigentlich sollte es ja im Februar bereit stehen........ aber wie das Wort "eigentlich" schon vermuten lässt... tja, dann muss Pittsburgh noch einen Monat auf meinen Besuch warten.




naja ich habs schon im data ordner und es funzt trotzdem net -.-


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Februar 2009)

nichts mehr los hier? oder sind euch doch die tipps ausgegangen?^^


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Februar 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> nichts mehr los hier? oder sind euch doch die tipps ausgegangen?^^


 
Situation unverändert?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (27. Februar 2009)

was soll man nun noch Sagen nach all den Tips ?
Windows mal neu installieren und nochmal versuchen
mit frischer Installation und nur den notwendigsten Treibern und anderer Software und dann auch mal im Spiel zum Test neu Anfangen so nach 30 min sollte dann eine Funkmeldung kommen


----------



## ThoR65 (27. Februar 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> nichts mehr los hier? oder sind euch doch die tipps ausgegangen?^^


 
Also wenn Du die Dateien wirklich in den FO3 Data Ordner kopiert hast, die Anchorage.esm im Launcher einen gesetzten haken aufweist, du dich im Gebiet "Vault 101-Springdale-Megaton" aufhälst, und trotzdem keine Funknachricht erhälst, stimmt mit der Anchorage.esm was nicht. 
Evtl ist ja was beim Download des Addon was daneben gegangen.


----------



## Katamaranoid (27. Februar 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> was soll man nun noch Sagen nach all den Tips ?
> Windows mal neu installieren und nochmal versuchen
> mit frischer Installation und nur den notwendigsten Treibern und anderer Software und dann auch mal im Spiel zum Test neu Anfangen so nach 30 min sollte dann eine Funkmeldung kommen



naja ich hab nich wirklich lust, wegen einem game mein windoof neu zu installieren 




ThoR65 schrieb:


> Also wenn Du die Dateien wirklich in den FO3 Data Ordner kopiert hast, die Anchorage.esm im Launcher einen gesetzten haken aufweist, du dich im Gebiet "Vault 101-Springdale-Megaton" aufhälst, und trotzdem keine Funknachricht erhälst, stimmt mit der Anchorage.esm was nicht.
> Evtl ist ja was beim Download des Addon was daneben gegangen.



also hier is etwas komisch: wenn ich im launcher den haken setze, bestätige und dann noch mal nachguck is trotzdem nur vor der Fallout3.exe ein haken, aber bei dem freeplay is es auch nicht anders und das funzt ja ...


----------



## ThoR65 (27. Februar 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> naja ich hab nich wirklich lust, wegen einem game mein windoof neu zu installieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
bei mir bleibt der Haken dauerhaft gesetzt. Starte den Launcher mal als Admin, und setze die Haken nochmal. Evtl hilft das ja.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Februar 2009)

Hat jemand Fallout 3 aufm PC mit Gamepad versucht?
Hab gerad keinen Bock das auszuprobieren.

Aber bei einem anderen Spiel namens toter Raum geht das sogar recht gut...


----------



## ThoR65 (27. Februar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Hat jemand Fallout 3 aufm PC mit Gamepad versucht?
> Hab gerad keinen Bock das auszuprobieren.
> 
> Aber bei einem anderen Spiel namens toter Raum geht das sogar recht gut...


 
Bis jetzt noch nicht. Aber könnte man ja mal schauen. Obwohl ich mir da keine Vorteile ausrechne. Ich glaub mit Tastatur/Maus bist in dem Game besser unterwegs. Ich werds mal versuchen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Februar 2009)

Naja, Pad ist schon entspannter, wenn man mal wieder etwas weiter latschen muss (Vault 87...)

€dit:
Habs mal ausprobiert, schaut nicht so aus als ob das gehen würde.
SChade eigentlich...


----------



## Gast3737 (28. Februar 2009)

mit dem XBox360 pad für windows müsste es doch gehen..


----------



## in-vino-veritas (2. März 2009)

Das XBox 360 Pad funktioniert, benutze es ja ....


----------



## Holdrio (2. März 2009)

Sonst noch wer wo F3 (letzter Patch aber kein OA drauf) in Häusern drin gerne mal einfriert?
Draussen nie, immer nur in Innenräumen, gibts da Lösungen?

Fenstermodus hilft, aber macht ja keinen Spass so zu spielen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (2. März 2009)

xXxivvxXx schrieb:


> Das XBox 360 Pad funktioniert, benutze es ja ....


Wie hasts hinbekommen, was hast eingestellt?

PS: lang ist die Main Story nicht, hätt hier mehr erwartet oO


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wie hasts hinbekommen, was hast eingestellt?
> 
> PS: lang ist die Main Story nicht, hätt hier mehr erwartet oO



ich nutze es auch aber nicht in Fallout 3 geht aber
sondern für Race Driver Grid und Blazing Angels 1+2

Treiber Installieren, USB-Kabel Anstecken und schon geht es (Vista)
oder hatte ich nichtmal einen Treiber gebraucht ? 

den Kabel gebundenen Controller 
für den anderen braucht man 
das Akkupack Ladekabel oder/und
 event. noch den Empfänger den es zu kaufen gibt

habe alles 3 (2 X-Box 360 Controller davon einer mit Kabel) Akku Pack mit Ladekabel und auch einem Empfänger für PC


----------



## riedochs (2. März 2009)

Katamaranoid schrieb:


> nichts mehr los hier? oder sind euch doch die tipps ausgegangen?^^



Besteht das Problem noch?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

wie viele Tips braucht ihr noch 

waren sowohl hier im Forum als auch im Heft doch schon mehr als genug


----------



## Sarge_70 (2. März 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Sonst noch wer wo F3 (letzter Patch aber kein OA drauf) in Häusern drin gerne mal einfriert?
> Draussen nie, immer nur in Innenräumen, gibts da Lösungen?


 

ich spiel jetzt über 3 monate F3, anfang's fror es bei mir auch immer in kleinen geschlossenen Räumen, speziell wenn keine NPC's im Raum waren, ein, seitdem ich v-sync aktiviert habe, ist es praktisch nicht mehr vorgekommen, jedoch hatte ich vor kurzem auch wieder mal einen freeze, als ich ein noch nicht entdecktes Gebäude betrat. 

Es ist sehr schwer zu sagen, wodurch die freezes verursacht werden.

Hast du v-sync aktiviert ?

Mfg


----------



## Zivo(GER) (2. März 2009)

Heute wurde mir von LIVE der Patch 1.4  (oder so ähnlich) angeboten... nachdem die Installation fertig war, hat es sich beim Spielstarten aufgehang. Habe den PC neugestartet, Fallout 3 gestartet,.. und aber ich kann nicht auf "Weiter" oder "Laden" klicken...alles beides ist grau hinterlegt. Die Savegames sind aber noch im Ordner, aber erkennen tut er die scheinbar nicht... 

Gibt es noch andere Opfer ???


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

Zivo(GER) schrieb:


> Heute wurde mir von LIVE der Patch 1.4  (oder so ähnlich) angeboten... nachdem die Installation fertig war, hat es sich beim Spielstarten aufgehang. Habe den PC neugestartet, Fallout 3 gestartet,.. und aber ich kann nicht auf "Weiter" oder "Laden" klicken...alles beides ist grau hinterlegt. Die Savegames sind aber noch im Ordner, aber erkennen tut er die scheinbar nicht...
> 
> Gibt es noch andere Opfer ???




bist wohl nicht mehr automatisch eingelogt

mach das mal dann gehts auch wieder


----------



## Zivo(GER) (2. März 2009)

Daran kanns liegen... jetzt fällt mir auch auf, das diese LIVE Popups gar nicht mehr da waren.

Danke, ich werds mal probieren.


----------



## Zivo(GER) (2. März 2009)

Ich hab jetzt LIVE manuell gestartet.. aber trotzdem besteht bei Fallout immer noch das selbe Problem.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

Zivo(GER) schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt LIVE manuell gestartet.. aber trotzdem besteht bei Fallout immer noch das selbe Problem.


meine auch im Game einloggen Pos1 ? oder bist du es da schon


----------



## Zivo(GER) (2. März 2009)

Achsooo... meinst du das. Ich probier es.


----------



## Zivo(GER) (2. März 2009)

Nein.. das bringt es auch nicht... wenn ich Pos1 drücken passirt rein gar nichts, und wenn ich im Menu auf "LIVE" klicke, passiert , das alles ausser "LIVE" ausgeblendet wird, nichts.

Die Anmeldung hat sonst immer automatisch statgefunden, und jetzt nichts mehr.

So langsam denke ich über Neuinstallation nach, mit vorheriger Sicherung des Fallout3 Ordners aus dem "My Games" Ordner.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. März 2009)

so habe es bei mir auch mal gestartet dann den Patch installiert der mir angeboten wurde und dann nochmal das Spiel gestartet, meldet mich sogar noch immer automatisch an ohne Probs konnte laden und hätte auch spielen können wenn ich es gewolt hätte


----------



## Zivo(GER) (2. März 2009)

Ich habe es jetzt neu installiert... mit dem v1.1.0.35 Patch, mit dem das Spiel vorher auch funktioniert hat.

Aber trotzdem startet LIVE nicht Fallout 3,... ich habs GTA4 auch noch probiert, dort funktioniert es, die LIVE Popups  erscheinen, und gut is.


----------



## Gast3737 (3. März 2009)

normaler Weise zieht Live für Fallout einen Patch, so war es bei mir jedenfalls. dann ging alles einwandfrei..


----------



## Bumblebee (3. März 2009)

Hat es ev. eine Verwirrung mit den (cut/uncut) Versionen gegeben??
Oder anders rum - hast du irgendwelche MOD's geladen gehabt als es passierte??


----------



## ThoR65 (3. März 2009)

Hiho Ödlandcowboys. Zum Patch 1.4, den man über GFWL angeboten bekommt, hab ich eine kleine Info. Dieser Patch bereitet FO3 auf den nächsten DLC (the Pitt), der diesen Monat erscheint, vor. Sonstige Verbesserungen bringt der Patch nicht mit sich.

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Zivo(GER) (3. März 2009)

Ich habe die österreichische Version von Fallout 3, also uncut... aber das müsste doch LIVE mitbekommen. Keine Mods alles original und unverändert.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (3. März 2009)

Kann mir bitte jemand sagen, warum das LIVE im Fallout 3 - Startmenü nicht funktioniert bzw. mir nichts anzeigt?

Und wo bekomme ich denn bitte dieses Hotfix her: Windows XPGermanx86sp4Fix208321 ausser bei Microsoft?

Danke


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. März 2009)

wirst wohl nur bei MS bekommen

und zum anderen Prob event mal Neuinstallation versuchen 

vorher richtig löschen...


----------



## Sarge_70 (3. März 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Hiho Ödlandcowboys. Zum Patch 1.4, den man über GFWL angeboten bekommt, hab ich eine kleine Info. Dieser Patch bereitet FO3 auf den nächsten DLC (the Pitt), der diesen Monat erscheint, vor. Sonstige Verbesserungen bringt der Patch nicht mit sich.
> 
> mfg
> ThoR65


 
ok danke, dann kommt er auch nicht drauf, will mir bei Level 30 nix vergeigen

Mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. März 2009)

Wo gibts Mods (englisch) zum radioaktiven Niederschlag?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (4. März 2009)

@Stefan Payne: *hier* , *hier* oder *hier* findest du ein paar mods, vielleicht ist er ja da dabei....


----------



## non_believer (4. März 2009)

Ich hab mir gestern die Uncut geholt und wollte dann den neuen Patch installen. Nun hab ich auf der Offiziellen Seite 2 Versionen des Patches gefunden: Einen für die 18er USK Version und einen für die Ösi Version. Der Ösi-Patch ging nicht. Muss ich trotz der uncut den Patch für die USK Version draufspielen?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. März 2009)

Mal ein paar Bilder....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. März 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg
​


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. März 2009)

yo hab gerade Level 31 erreicht, und es bleiben immer noch über 20 Orte zu entdecken, die hauptquest läuft noch, und es gibt sogar noch nebenmissionen, einfach ein Hammerspiel 

Mfg


[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=80853&stc=1&d=1236254874


----------



## in-vino-veritas (5. März 2009)

Habe mir gerade den aktuellsten Patch für die Austrian installiert. Habe das HD Texture Pack drauf und auch in der *.ini den Wert "bInvalidblabla" wieder auf "1" gesetzt. Aber jetzt sieht das Spiel gar nicht mehr so aus wie vor dem Patch mit dem HDTP!? Muss ich die Dateien des Texture Pack`s jetzt nochmal reinkopieren, weil der Patch eventuell einige Werte oder Dateien überschrieben hat oder was ist da los?

Wäre nett, wenn jemand helfen könnte

Danke

i-v-v


----------



## Sarge_70 (5. März 2009)

@ i-v-v : versuch einfach die daten noch mal reinzukopieren

mann hat der Dukov Sprüche drauf : 

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> mann hat der Dukov Sprüche drauf :


 
Ich habe ihm danach sein Schandmaul mit Kernseife ausgewaschen
Sowas geht ja nun gar nicht - so liederlich zu reden


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. März 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich habe ihm danach sein Schandmaul mit Kernseife ausgewaschen
> Sowas geht ja nun gar nicht - so liederlich zu reden



naja ich habe ihn erschossen glaub ich... 

wenn ich mich richtig erinnere brauchte ich ja einen Schlüssel von ihm und ein Kopfgeld war auch auf ihn Ausgesetzt


----------



## bleedingme (6. März 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> naja ich habe ihn erschossen glaub ich...
> 
> wenn ich mich richtig erinnere brauchte ich ja einen Schlüssel von ihm und ein Kopfgeld war auch auf ihn Ausgesetzt


 
Mir gefiel seine Lebenseinstellung... nachdem die Sprachherausforderung partout nicht klappen wollte, habsch ihm den Schlüssel abgekauft.


----------



## Stefan Payne (6. März 2009)

Wo findet man den Jungen?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. März 2009)

während der Kopfgeldjagd im Auftrag eines Ghuls (zu bekommen im Museum wo die Ghul Stadt ist)

soll man Ghul hasser umbringen bzw einige Schlüssel besorgen


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. März 2009)

bleedingme schrieb:


> Mir gefiel seine Lebenseinstellung... nachdem die Sprachherausforderung partout nicht klappen wollte, habsch ihm den Schlüssel abgekauft.


 
hab ihm den schlüssel auch anfangs für 200 abgekauft, ich musste ihn später aber umlegen, ich brauche unbedingt alle EP's die ich kriegen kann zum weiterlevel'n 

Mfg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=81091&stc=1&d=1236345336


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. März 2009)

ich hab noch screenshot's für euch 

Mfg


----------



## Mojo (6. März 2009)

Hab ein kleines Problem bei Fallout 3. Eben installiert, gestartet, Menschen erstellt und dann fält mir auf dass das Spiel meine Tastatur nicht erkennt oder sonst was. Auf jedenfall kann ich nicht zu meinem Papa laufen. Hattet ihr das auch schonmal? Schafft ein neuer Patch Abhilfe?


----------



## Bumblebee (6. März 2009)

Mojo schrieb:


> ... dass das Spiel meine Tastatur nicht erkennt oder sonst was. Auf jedenfall kann ich nicht zu meinem Papa laufen. Hattet ihr das auch schonmal? Schafft ein neuer Patch Abhilfe?


 
Hab ich nun tatsächlich noch nie gehört

Sag mal deine Hardware an - inkl. Tastatur


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. März 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Wo findet man den Jungen?



Den findest Du am nördlichen Ende von DC direkt am Fluss....gegenüber des Kriegerdenkmals, beim Eingang des "Warmen Abwasserkanals" (Überlebenshandbuch).....beim Super Duper Markt direkt über den Fluss gehen und dann Richtung Süden....dann kommst Du zu seinem Haus





Mojo schrieb:


> Hab ein kleines Problem bei Fallout 3. Eben installiert, gestartet, Menschen erstellt und dann fält mir auf dass das Spiel meine Tastatur nicht erkennt oder sonst was. Auf jedenfall kann ich nicht zu meinem Papa laufen. Hattet ihr das auch schonmal? Schafft ein neuer Patch Abhilfe?



Seltsam....was hast Du für eine Tastatur ??? Schau mal unter Optionen auf was die Steuerung eingestellt ist....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. März 2009)

Ich habe mal ein paar Sachen ganz anders gemacht....



Megaton steht noch....
In Tennpenny Tower wohnen jetzt Ghule....
Habe Harkness beschissen......Ihm erst Freundschaft geheuchelt um Sein Gewehr zu kriegen, dann an Zimmer verraten und dafür eine Fette Belohnung kassiert.... (VATS Verbesserung)
Sydney ist mir ins Plasmagewehr gelaufen....na ja kann halt mal passieren....so brauchte ich die Belohnung nicht teilen und habe ihre Wumme.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## Mojo (6. März 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Seltsam....was hast Du für eine Tastatur ??? Schau mal unter Optionen auf was die Steuerung eingestellt ist....
> 
> Mfg



Hab so ne weiße PS/2 OEM Microsoft Tastatur. Schon etwas älter funkrioniert aber eigentlich tadellos. In den Optionen ist alles richtig eingestellt. Ich lad mir grad nen Patch und hoff dass es dann geht.


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. März 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein paar Sachen ganz anders gemacht....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


genauso wie ich diesmal auch 


es fängt jetzt langsam an etwas eng zu werden, Level 32 gepackt, Gegner gibts zwar noch, auch noch Orte zu entdecken, die Hauptquest ruht vor der letzten etappe, bin diesmal gespannt wie weit ich level'n kann...da ich diesmal nur die wackelpuppen genommen habe, die die S.P.E.C.I.A.L's hochpushen, sowie kein einziges Buch oder Zeitschrift gelesen habe, machen mir die Fertigkeitspunkte keine sorgen.

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. März 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> genauso wie ich diesmal auch
> 
> 
> es fängt jetzt langsam an etwas eng zu werden, Level 32 gepackt, Gegner gibts zwar noch, auch noch Orte zu entdecken, die Hauptquest ruht vor der letzten etappe, bin diesmal gespannt wie weit ich level'n kann...da ich diesmal nur die wackelpuppen genommen habe, die die S.P.E.C.I.A.L's hochpushen, sowie kein einziges Buch oder Zeitschrift gelesen habe, machen mir die Fertigkeitspunkte keine sorgen.
> ...




Das ist ja mal ne neue Variante....bin gespannt....

Mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (6. März 2009)

...wie ich die Sache hier sehe sollte ich mal wieder ein doppelklick auf die fallout3.exe machen 
da es mit dem 1.4er besser rennt.

Grüß Euch


----------



## Mojo (6. März 2009)

Durch das patchen hat sich auch nichts verändert. Tastatur funktioniert immer noch nicht. Könnt ihr euch vllt denken an was es liegen könnte? Das es an der Tastatur an sich liegt schlies ich mal aus.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. März 2009)

Mojo schrieb:


> Durch das patchen hat sich auch nichts verändert. Tastatur funktioniert immer noch nicht. Könnt ihr euch vllt denken an was es liegen könnte? Das es an der Tastatur an sich liegt schlies ich mal aus.


würde mal eine andere versuchen... neuere event mit USB


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. März 2009)

paar Bildchen noch 

Mfg


----------



## Mojo (7. März 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> würde mal eine andere versuchen... neuere event mit USB



Habs rausgefunden, lag daran dass meine Firewall das Internet blockiert hat. Jetzt gehts einwandfrei.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (7. März 2009)

Ich habe hier mal meinen 4.Charakter zusammengebastelt. 
Grüße!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## Bumblebee (7. März 2009)

Sauberer Beidhand-Anschlag, Elfie


----------



## ElfenLied77 (8. März 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Sauberer Beidhand-Anschlag, Elfie



*@Bumblebee*
..thx ^^

so hier mal das:

*High-Definition-Pack*
schaut nett aus

Grüße! 
* 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ThoR65 (9. März 2009)

Neue Info zum 2. DLC:
Am 24. März dürfen wir uns in Pittsburgh austoben. Hierbei geht es um das Thema Sklaven und deren Wehwechen. 
Insgesamt gilt es 4 Quests (nach Pitt, ungeschützte Arbeitsbedingungen, Freie Arbeit und Werksarbeiter) zu erledigen, für die es 100EP gibt.
Wer also schon sehr weit mit seinen EP ist, sollte sich gedanken um eine "EP-Minderung" machen. Mit dem nötigen Wissen sollte das aber kein Problem darstellen.
Zudem kommt man in den genuss einer neuen Nahkampfwaffe (siehe Anhang). 
Irgendwie müssen die Maulwurfsratten ja zu zerlegen sein.  Man(n)/Frau darf gespannt sein. 

mfg
ThoR6


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. März 2009)

Halleluja, ich hab heut Level 35 gepackt ,

so schwer wie ich dachte ist es dann doch nicht, es gibt immer noch massig Raider's und Supermutanten zu erledigen, und an jeder Ecke wartet ne Schwadron der Enklave, auf's Korn genommen zu werden. 

Hab sogar noch unentdeckte Orte auf meiner map, mein nächstes Ziel ist also das Erreichen von Level 40, mal sehen ob es klappt. 

Mfg




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mojo (9. März 2009)

Ich dachte es geht nur bis Level 20?  Oder braucht man dann Expansions?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (10. März 2009)

Mojo schrieb:


> Ich dachte es geht nur bis Level 20?  Oder braucht man dann Expansions?




Es gibt doch Mod`s.....damit geht es weiter....

Mfg


----------



## in-vino-veritas (10. März 2009)

Also von dem ersten AddOn bin ich mal richtig enttäuscht, das Ganze ähnelt wohl eher einem langweiligen Shooter....


----------



## schnudenbubs (10. März 2009)

kann man eigentlich das high definition pack nach dem patchen noch drauf machen?
habs mir noch nicht wirklich getraut....


----------



## in-vino-veritas (10. März 2009)

*@schnudenbubs:* Ja kannst du! Hatte es schon vor dem Patchen drauf, aber nach dem aktuellen Patch geht es bei mir jetzt z.B. nicht mehr! Denk aber dran, den Wert "bInvalidblabla" in der *.ini auf "1" zu setzen, nachdem du die Dateien reinkopiert hast.

*@e-freak1:*
Habe das HD-Pack nochmal reinkopiert und den Wert auf "1" gesetzt, aber es bringt keine Verbesserung. Hilft jetzt nur noch Neuinstallation?


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. März 2009)

xXxivvxXx schrieb:


> *@e-freak1:*
> Habe das HD-Pack nochmal reinkopiert und den Wert auf "1" gesetzt, aber es bringt keine Verbesserung. Hilft jetzt nur noch Neuinstallation?


 
meinst du die MOD oder das game ? Installiere das HD -Pack noch mal neu

mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. März 2009)

paar Bildchen hab ich noch....

mfg


----------



## schnudenbubs (10. März 2009)

lieben dank für die info...werds mal ausprobieren....


----------



## in-vino-veritas (10. März 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> meinst du die MOD oder das game ? Installiere das HD -Pack noch mal neu
> 
> mfg



Das habe ich ja schon! Ich meine das Spiel, denn egal wie oft ich das Texture Pack reinkopiere, es ändert sich nicht mehr!


----------



## non_believer (10. März 2009)

Ich wollte heut den Patch 1.4.0.6 istallieren und hab folgende Fehlermeldung bekommen:

Invalid Patch File 'C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Benutzername\Desktop\Fallout3_v1.4.0.6_Austrian.exe'

Ist der Patch zwingend erforderlich oder kann ich den ignorieren? Ich hab die Ösi-Uncut Version, darum auch der Austrian Patch. Der 1.1.0.35_Austrian.exe Patch ging hingegen problemlos zu installieren.


----------



## schnudenbubs (10. März 2009)

hab den neuen patch auch noch nicht draufgemacht..die fehler die er beheben soll, waren bei mir eh nicht vorhanden.hab die deutsche version aber starte mit der enlishen exe..wegen uncut..hab bammel das nach dem patch das ni mehr funzt.
also funktioniert das hd pack nur bis zum vorherigen patch? 
hab ich das richtig verstanden? grübel....


----------



## ThoR65 (10. März 2009)

schnudenbubs schrieb:


> hab den neuen patch auch noch nicht draufgemacht..die fehler die er beheben soll, waren bei mir eh nicht vorhanden.hab die deutsche version aber starte mit der enlishen exe..wegen uncut..hab bammel das nach dem patch das ni mehr funzt.
> also funktioniert das hd pack nur bis zum vorherigen patch?
> hab ich das richtig verstanden? grübel....


 
Der Patch behebt *keine* Fehler, sondern bereitet Fallout 3 auf den nächsten DLC vor. Dieser erscheint am 24. März und soll, wie der 1.DLC auch, 800 MS-Points kosten.


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. März 2009)

xXxivvxXx schrieb:


> Das habe ich ja schon! Ich meine das Spiel, denn egal wie oft ich das Texture Pack reinkopiere, es ändert sich nicht mehr!


 
das TPack muss auch in den Fallout3/*Data Ordner* kopiert werden 

hab dir ne PN geschickt

mfg


----------



## schnudenbubs (11. März 2009)

stimmt..hatte ausversehens die 1.1 patchbeschreibung gelesen.
bei der 1.4 sind nur:

- Neue Funktionen
- Neue Errungenschaften für Pitt
- Neue Errungenschaften für Operation Anchorage
- Unterstützung mehrerer herunterladbarer Inhalte

na da...brauch erstma ni.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (11. März 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> das TPack muss auch in den Fallout3/*Data Ordner* kopiert werden
> 
> hab dir ne PN geschickt
> 
> mfg



Ist mir schon klar, dass das dort hin muss 
Trotzdem danke
Werde Fallout mal neu installieren, mal schauen...


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. März 2009)

hi zusammen, hab heut Level 37 erreicht, es fängt jetzt aber langsam an etwas eng zu werden, es gibt keine neuen Orte mehr zu entdecken, nur das Finale der Hauptquest liegt noch vor mir.

Wie man auf dem einen screen sehen kann, wäre auf jeden Fall noch spielraum für weitere 10 Level vorhanden, jedoch gehen mir die Gegner langsam aus.

Werd noch bisschen umherstreifen und hoffe doch, Level 40 noch zu packen 

Mfg


----------



## Holdrio (12. März 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Wie man auf dem einen screen sehen kann, wäre auf jeden Fall noch spielraum für weitere 10 Level vorhanden, jedoch gehen mir die Gegner langsam aus.



Geht ja gar nicht, die respawnen an vielen Orten alle paar Tage, von daher ist das eigentlich nur Fleissarbeit Level XY zu erreichen.

Übrigens, ich sah schon Charakterscreens von Leuten ohne Mods, die mit Level 20 alles auf 100 hatten, wie man sogar mit Mod auf Level 37 so wenig Punkte haben kann, ist schon ein Rätsel fast, verschenkst du die beim Levelup den Ödländern?


----------



## Doney (13. März 2009)

is der 2. addon schon draußen?


----------



## ThoR65 (13. März 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> is der 2. addon schon draußen?


 
Nein. Der 2. DLC erscheint am 24.März! Also ein wenig Geduld noch.


----------



## lbuck (13. März 2009)

Ich hätte mal 2 kleine Fragen:

1. Ist es irgendwie möglich Screenshots vom eigenen Charakter zu machen ohne immer zu warten bis der Bildschirmschoner läuft und die Perspektive sich um den Charakter dreht. Mittels Konsole?
2. Kann man gezielt Gegenstände ablegen, wenn man sie aus dem Inventar schmeißt? Also nen Gegenstand auf ein Regal legen oder so ähnlich?

Danke


----------



## ThoR65 (13. März 2009)

lbuck schrieb:


> Ich hätte mal 2 kleine Fragen:
> 
> 1. Ist es irgendwie möglich Screenshots vom eigenen Charakter zu machen ohne immer zu warten bis der Bildschirmschoner läuft und die Perspektive sich um den Charakter dreht. Mittels Konsole?
> 2. Kann man gezielt Gegenstände ablegen, wenn man sie aus dem Inventar schmeißt? Also nen Gegenstand auf ein Regal legen oder so ähnlich?
> ...


 
Zu 1.: am besten im V.A.T.S Modus.
Zu 2.: nein. Die Teile werden "weggeschmissen". Einzig in Spinde, Tresore, Aktenschränke und Schreibtische kann man Gegenstände legen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. März 2009)

Hast du Megaton gesprengt oder existierts noch?
Da gibts 'nen Quest, bei dem du ein eigenes Haus bekommst (Kraft des Atoms), du kannst aber auch Megaton sprengen...


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. März 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Geht ja gar nicht, die respawnen an vielen Orten alle paar Tage, von daher ist das eigentlich nur Fleissarbeit Level XY zu erreichen.
> 
> Übrigens, ich sah schon Charakterscreens von Leuten ohne Mods, die mit Level 20 alles auf 100 hatten, wie man sogar mit Mod auf Level 37 so wenig Punkte haben kann, ist schon ein Rätsel fast, verschenkst du die beim Levelup den Ödländern?


 
ich hatte im Fallout 3 Überlebenshandbuch geschrieben, dass ich diesmal *keine* wackelpuppen für die Fertigkeiten sammle, und *keinerlei *Zeitschriften oder Bücher lese, auch auf verschiedene Extra's die die Fertigkeiten hochpushen, habe ich diesmal bewusst verzichtet, und nur so ist das hohe Level'n überhaupt möglich 

du wills't doch wohl nicht sagen dass ich geschummelt habe ?!? 

Übrigens bekomme ich wie jeder andere auch meine 17 punkte zum verteilen, und ich muss sie ja verteilen, sonst könnte ich ja nicht mehr hochlevel'n. 

Mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. März 2009)

habe auf Level 20 dank Cheats auch alles auf 100

und kann dank God-Mode auch alles mitnehmen ohne langsamer zu werden denn habe keine Lust alles liegen zu lassen was ich auch zu Geld (Kronkorken) machen kann


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. März 2009)

Mit hoher Intelligenz kannst aber bis zu 23 Punkte bekommen.


----------



## Mojo (13. März 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> habe auf Level 20 dank Cheats auch alles auf 100
> 
> und kann dank God-Mode auch alles mitnehmen ohne langsamer zu werden denn habe keine Lust alles liegen zu lassen was ich auch zu Geld (Kronkorken) machen kann



Wenn du schon cheatest kannst du dir wahrscheinlich auch Kronkorken hercheaten


----------



## Bumblebee (13. März 2009)

"Cheaten ist sch...ade"


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. März 2009)

Mojo schrieb:


> Wenn du schon cheatest kannst du dir wahrscheinlich auch Kronkorken hercheaten


Das schockt doch nun wirklich nicht.

Außer man gibt -25000 ein


----------



## ThoR65 (13. März 2009)

Cheaten?? Iiiiihhhhhh...... wie ist das denn?  Ist das Leben nicht so schon schlimm genug??


----------



## Fallin4ngel (13. März 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Zu 1.: am besten im V.A.T.S Modus.
> Zu 2.: nein. Die Teile werden "weggeschmissen". Einzig in Spinde, Tresore, Aktenschränke und Schreibtische kann man Gegenstände legen.



Hmm wenn ich in meinem Haus etwas in den Spint legen will und auf "Akzeptieren" drücke, dann schließt sich das Fenster, aber ich hab die Gegenstände immer noch im Inventar und im Spint liegen sie nicht. Ich versteh das nicht ganz =/


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. März 2009)

Fallin4ngel schrieb:


> Hmm wenn ich in meinem Haus etwas in den Spint legen will und auf "Akzeptieren" drücke, dann schließt sich das Fenster, aber ich hab die Gegenstände immer noch im Inventar und im Spint liegen sie nicht. Ich versteh das nicht ganz =/


 
Du must mit Doppelklick auch die Sachen aus Deinem Inventar Links, nach Rechts in den Spind Inventar schieben....dann auf OK drücken....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. März 2009)

Mal was anderes....

Hat mal von Euch jemand einige Mods ausprobiert ???

Andere Waffen und Rüstungen usw. ....

Bei mir flimmern immer die Texturen der Mods und wechseln ständig die Farbe .... Irgend welche Lösungsvorschläge ???

Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (13. März 2009)

Hi Ross...... wenn die Mods nicht sauber geschrieben sind, kann es bei übertakteten GraKa´s zu Texturflimmern kommen. Ich hatte mal den Female-Face-Retexture Mod drauf. Da haben die "Frauen" im Gesicht auch geflimmert. Oder lag das an meinem Charme??  Hab eine GraKa dann mal auf Stock gestellt und das Flimmern war weg. Hab den Mod aber wieder deinstalliert, weil.................... so richtig schmutzig gefallen mir die Frauen besser.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. März 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Hi Ross...... wenn die Mods nicht sauber geschrieben sind, kann es bei übertakteten GraKa´s zu Texturflimmern kommen. Ich hatte mal den Female-Face-Retexture Mod drauf. Da haben die "Frauen" im Gesicht auch geflimmert. Oder lag das an meinem Charme??  Hab eine GraKa dann mal auf Stock gestellt und das Flimmern war weg. Hab den Mod aber wieder deinstalliert, weil.................... so richtig schmutzig gefallen mir die Frauen besser.




Aaaahhhhhh....

Danke....auf die Idee bin ich noch nicht gekommen....

Das lag aber bestimmt an Deinem Charme.... (oder ist denen Schlecht geworden ????)

Mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (13. März 2009)

Mann, ist der 'Staatsoberhaupt' Quest nervig...
Und vor allen dingen recht easy zu bewältigen: man lässt die einfach laufen und wartet über 'nen Tag...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. März 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Mann, ist der 'Staatsoberhaupt' Quest nervig...
> Und vor allen dingen recht easy zu bewältigen: man lässt die einfach laufen und wartet über 'nen Tag...


ja allerdings aber vor allem wenn man nicht mal das nötige Bild findet bzw. es wohl schon im Museum auf dem Flugzeugträger verkauft hat


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. März 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> ja allerdings aber vor allem wenn man nicht mal das nötige Bild findet bzw. es wohl schon im Museum auf dem Flugzeugträger verkauft hat


 

So schlimm ist es doch gar nicht, wenn Du das Bild verkauft hast...

Dann geh zu Lincoln Memorial und verrat die Leute an die Sklavenhändler 

Mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. März 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> So schlimm ist es doch gar nicht, wenn Du das Bild verkauft hast...
> 
> Dann geh zu Lincoln Memorial und verrat die Leute an die Sklavenhändler
> 
> Mfg


naja die habe ich ja erschossen die Sklavenhändler


----------



## Sarge_70 (14. März 2009)

das Ende des Spiel's ist nah, der sozusagen "Alleingang" von Liberty Prime war schon beeindruckend , hier noch paar Impressionen, btw, habe auch Level 38 erreicht 

Mfg


----------



## Sarge_70 (15. März 2009)

*GAME OVER !!* 

Es ist geschafft, nach 4 monaten Spielspass hab ich das Game soeben beendet, habe insgesamt dreimal neuangefangen und mich keine minute gelangweilt 

Auch hat es bis jetzt kein Spiel geschafft, mich solange zu motivieren , einfach genial 

Mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. März 2009)

es kommen ja noch 2 Add Ons geht also noch weiter

und dann werde ich es wohl auch nochmal von Anfang an spielen dann mal ohne God-Mode


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. März 2009)

* Fallout 3 - High - Definition - Pack
+Terrain_Pack
+ Greenworld v2 *
*
Grüße!*
 _*www.fallout3nexus.com*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## ThoR65 (15. März 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> und dann werde ich es wohl auch nochmal von Anfang an spielen dann mal ohne *God-Mode*


 

tztztztztztz..........  .. so schwer ist das Spiel doch nun wirklich nicht. Es sei denn man hat die Reaktion von 500gr. Morphium. 

@Elfe: schöne Bilder.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. März 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> tztztztztztz..........  .. so schwer ist das Spiel doch nun wirklich nicht. Es sei denn man hat die Reaktion von 500gr. Morphium.
> 
> @Elfe: schöne Bilder.


naja es ging mit nur darum 

alles was ich finde mitzunehmen ohne langsam laufen zu müssen


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. März 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> @Elfe: schöne Bilder.




thx ,
die Files sind einfach klasse auf der HP.
Grüße!


----------



## ThoR65 (15. März 2009)

Ich warte auf den 2. DLC. Will endlich mal nach Pittsburgh. Sonst komm ich da nie hin. Ausser mit dem Finger auf einem Globus.
@ Schumi: schon mal einen Spind gesehen?? Da lässt sich so allerhand drin ablegen. Musst nicht dein ganzes Inventar mitschleppen.


----------



## ElfenLied77 (15. März 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Ich warte auf den 2. DLC. Will endlich mal nach Pittsburgh. Sonst komm ich da nie hin. *Ausser mit dem Finger auf einem Globus*.




Cool

 ich weis nicht mal wie ich das 1. Addon install, download, kaufe, etc 
Werde mich mal schlau machen ^^
Grüße!


----------



## ThoR65 (15. März 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Cool
> 
> *ich weis nicht mal wie ich das 1. Addon install, download, kaufe, etc*
> Werde mich mal schlau machen ^^
> Grüße!


 
Musst Dir eine MS-Live Punktekarte kaufen. Die gibt es in 2 Ausführungen:
2100 Punkte für 27€, 4200 Punkte für ca. 50€. Die kannst Du dann bei GfWL einlösen und dann über den Marktplace den DLC erwerben (kostet 800 Punkte)


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. März 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Musst Dir eine MS-Live Punktekarte kaufen. Die gibt es in 2 Ausführungen:
> 2100 Punkte für 27€, 4200 Punkte für ca. 50€. Die kannst Du dann bei GfWL einlösen und dann über den Marktplace den DLC erwerben (kostet 800 Punkte)



Klasse ^^
Danke Dir 
Grüße!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (16. März 2009)

Xbox 360 - Live Points Card 2100: Amazon.de: Games

gibts auch bei MM für 25 Euro

es gibt auch welche mit 800 und 1600 Punkten aber nicht immer und die sind meistens teurer als welche mit 2100 oder 4200 Punkten

dann nur noch bei Games For Windows Live anmelden im Client und die Punkte einlösen dann kaufen und runter laden lassen

dann nur noch die Dateien in den Spielordner kopieren und beim Start einen haken setzen


----------



## ElfenLied77 (16. März 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Xbox 360 - Live Points Card 2100: Amazon.de: Games
> 
> gibts auch bei MM für 25 Euro
> 
> ...



Cool Danke, ^^ 

also könnte ich mir die *hier* (Xbox 360 - Xbox Live Points 4200 Punkte) kaufen 
und später noch die restlichen Addons downloaden oder?

Grüße!


----------



## Xrais (16. März 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Cool Danke, ^^
> 
> also könnte ich mir die *hier* (Xbox 360 - Xbox Live Points 4200 Punkte) kaufen
> und später noch die restlichen Addons downloaden oder?
> ...



du kannst die punkte aber auch noch auf schnellere weise kaufen , da wird nach geld eingang der zahlen code der auf den karten steht per email verschickt,mehr brauchste da eh nicht ,mußte mal nach googlen bei interesse


----------



## liekkio (16. März 2009)

Hallo Leute
Brauche mal Eure Hilfe, was muß ich denn in Vault 106 machen,hab schon alle Räume untersucht, glaube ich halt.
Nur die eine Tür kann ich nicht knacken, da brauche ich eine Dietrichfähigkeit von 75, hab erst 50 oder so.
Danke schon mal


----------



## Xrais (16. März 2009)

liekkio schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> Brauche mal Eure Hilfe, was muß ich denn in Vault 106 machen,hab schon alle Räume untersucht, glaube ich halt.
> Nur die eine Tür kann ich nicht knacken, da brauche ich eine Dietrichfähigkeit von 75, hab erst 50 oder so.
> Danke schon mal




hau dir mentast rein die erhöhen die fertigkeit für kurze zeit


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. März 2009)

Hab mir mal das Fallout 3 Overhaul Package runtergeladen.
Und seit dem Probleme mit diversen Texturen, die hin und wieder mal verschwinden.

Liegts am Mod Pack, das mit Patch 1.1 nicht kompatibel ist?


----------



## Malkav85 (19. März 2009)

Gute Frage. Ich hab manchmal ein Flimmern beim "GreenWorld" Pack. Ansonsten meistert meine GraKa das HD Texture Pack gut ^^

Hab aber auch eine Frage: Kann mir jemand nen Link geben, wo ich den Mod laden kann, mit dem ich mehr als Level 20 erreichen kann? 

Wäre auch über andere, interessante Mods dankbar  Hab bisher einige Textur "Mods" bzw. Package.


----------



## Sarge_70 (19. März 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> wo ich den Mod laden kann, mit dem ich mehr als Level 20 erreichen kann?


 
bitte schön : [URL="http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=359"]F3 LEVEL CAP 100 by Nexus, dort gibts auch noch andere MOD's[/URL]

Mfg


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. März 2009)

Ich habs File Planet Update Pack geladen, da sind auch bis Level 40 Mods bei, das meiste ist aber Mist (Texturepacks usw).


----------



## ElfenLied77 (19. März 2009)

Cool ! Ich wusste garnicht das man in Paradise Falls die Kids frei kaufen kann. 
Bin immer mit der Waffe durch ^^

Ist schon komisch ich kaufe mir neue Games und zocke doch wieder Fallout 3.

Grüße!


----------



## Malkav85 (19. März 2009)

ElfenLied77 schrieb:


> Cool ! Ich wusste garnicht das man in Paradise Falls die Kids frei kaufen kann.
> Bin immer mit der Waffe durch ^^
> 
> Ist schon komisch ich kaufe mir neue Games und zocke doch wieder Fallout 3.
> ...


 
 geht mir manchmal genauso. Hatte mir C&C Red Alert 3 gekauft, dann nen Monat gespielt und bin doch wieder bei Fallout 3 gelandet *gg*


----------



## schnudenbubs (21. März 2009)

Nachdem ich das Finale ereicht hatte, stellte ich mir die Frage..warum ich alle tollen Kniften und Rüstungen in meinem Schrank gelassen hatte...Jetzt soll das alles einfach so vorbei sein? seufz.
Wunderbares Game mit langer Verweildauer..
Aber nochmal kann ich glaub ich nicht anfangen im Moment. Der Sommer kommt ja bald.
Aber kommt nächster Winter..geh ich bestimmt wieder ins Ödland..Nur diesmal als Kerl und nicht so besessen vom einsammeln und verkaufen...Irgendwann nützen einem die vielen Kronkorken ja auch nix mehr.
freufreu.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. März 2009)

schnudenbubs schrieb:


> Nachdem ich das Finale ereicht hatte, stellte ich mir die Frage..warum ich alle tollen Kniften und Rüstungen in meinem Schrank gelassen hatte...Jetzt soll das alles einfach so vorbei sein? seufz.
> Wunderbares Game mit langer Verweildauer..
> Aber nochmal kann ich glaub ich nicht anfangen im Moment. Der Sommer kommt ja bald.
> Aber kommt nächster Winter..geh ich bestimmt wieder ins Ödland..Nur diesmal als Kerl und nicht so besessen vom einsammeln und verkaufen...Irgendwann nützen einem die vielen Kronkorken ja auch nix mehr.
> freufreu.



Jo....

Das Einsammeln habe ich auch sein gelassen....ich sammel nur noch WAFFEN....

Weil ich habe Geld ohne Ende und weis nicht was ich damit machen soll....habe schon mehrmals meine Einrichtung geändert...

Mit einem der nächsten Addons soll man ja angeblich nach dem Ende weiter spielen können....oder einen Mod laden...


Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. März 2009)

Was mich wundert ist, ich habe mir schon mehrere Mods runter geladen....

Andere Waffen und Rüstungen.....die sollen angeblich auch mit dem Geck erstellt worden sein....

Ich habe aber ständig Texturflimmern und Farbwechsel bei den Mods....

Habe meine Graka auch schon im Default Modus laufen lassen....keine Besserung....

Jemand ne Idee ???

Mfg


----------



## liekkio (21. März 2009)

Hallo Leute, brache eure Hilfe bitte.
Weiß noch immer nicht was in Vault 106 zu tun ist.
Habe die Wackelpuppe genommen,weil danach ist ja angeblich keine Zeit mehr dafür.Weiß aber nicht was da passieren soll.
Habe mit dem Generalschlüssel die Tür aufgesperrt und zum Büro des Aufsehers gekommen dort den PC gehackt aber wieder nichts geschehn, wo muß ich hin, was hab ich übersehn?
Bitte um Antworten
Danke lg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. März 2009)

liekkio schrieb:


> Hallo Leute, brache eure Hilfe bitte.
> Weiß noch immer nicht was in Vault 106 zu tun ist.
> Habe die Wackelpuppe genommen,weil danach ist ja angeblich keine Zeit mehr dafür.Weiß aber nicht was da passieren soll.
> Habe mit dem Generalschlüssel die Tür aufgesperrt und zum Büro des Aufsehers gekommen dort den PC gehackt aber wieder nichts geschehn, wo muß ich hin, was hab ich übersehn?
> ...




Außer der Wackelpuppe gibt es dort nichts besonderes...

Alle Räume Durchsuchen und dann wieder gehen....

Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (24. März 2009)

*DLC The Pitt verfügbar*​
Für alle FO3 Fans, die schon alles erreicht haben, steht ab sofort der neue DLC bei G4WL zum Download bereit. Dieser wiegt 369,36 MiByte und soll laut Entwickler 4Std. zusätzlichen Spielspaß bereiten. Wie schon beim ersten DLC gibt es auch bei The Pitt einige neue Waffen und Items. 
Man sieht sich in Pitsburgh. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. März 2009)

ja danke werde ich ab April dann mal testen bzw. zusammen mit dem 3.

in der Zwischenzeit wäre es nett von denen die es schon haben ihre Meinung zum DLC zu posten 

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## ThoR65 (24. März 2009)

Ich hab mich mal auf den Weg gemacht, um zu schauen was in Pitt so läuft.
Wie beim ersten DLC gibt es auch hier wieder einen Funkspruch (echt innovativ) in dem der übliche Text steht. Also heisst es loslatschen. Hier und da irgendwas "plätten" bis man auf den "wegweisenden Protakonisten" stößt. Der empfängt einen aber nicht am direkten Zugang nach Pitt. 
Ist man aber erstmal in Pitt angekommen erwartet einem eine "smoghaltige" Atmosphäre, die aber alees in allem passt und stimmig ist. Im Anhang sind ein paar Bilder, die einen ersten Eindruck vermitteln. 
Fazit: bei The Pitt handelt es sich nicht wie beim ersten DLC um eine Simulation, sondern um eine weitesgehends frei begehbare Stadt. Dialoge mit den NPCs sind ebenso vorhanden wie die Möglichkeit zu handeln. Die neuen Gegner sind im Grossen und Ganzen gelungen, stellen aber auch nicht "die" Herrausvorderung dar.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. März 2009)

Mein Bild von Wernher ist schöner 
Aber ansonsten hast du alles gut zusammengefasst


----------



## Brzeczek (25. März 2009)

@ElfenLied77

Mit meinen Rechner kann ich es wohl die Textur mod`s vergessen was ??


Wo werden eigentlich die Save Games gespeichert ?


----------



## ThoR65 (25. März 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> @ElfenLied77
> 
> Mit meinen Rechner kann ich es wohl die Textur mod`s vergessen was ??
> 
> ...


 
Ich werd dir mal zumindest eine Antwort geben. Die Saves werden unter "C/Benutzer/Dokumente/MyGames/Fallout3/Saves" abgelegt.


----------



## Brzeczek (25. März 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Ich werd dir mal zumindest eine Antwort geben. Die Saves werden unter "C/Benutzer/Dokumente/MyGames/Fallout3/Saves" abgelegt.



War ja nur eine frage, sonst hätte ich es mir sparren können, ich habe nämlich schon so ein Bauch Gefühl das es nix wird


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. März 2009)

*Mal wieder Screens....*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. März 2009)

*...noch mehr Screens....
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## riedochs (26. März 2009)

Weis einer wo ich das in Pitt Marco finden kann?

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (31. März 2009)

Da war ich der Meinung, das ich alle Orte besucht hatte....

Habe schon wieder 2 neue Gebäude entdeckt .... wo ich vorher nicht drin war....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg​


----------



## Gast3737 (1. April 2009)

irgendwie kommt mir der Autosalon bekannt vor..


----------



## Sarge_70 (1. April 2009)

ich muss das spiel einfach noch mal ganz durchspielen, gibt für mich atm einfach nix besseres, hier mal einige screens 

mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. April 2009)

Das Spiel ist immer noch faszinierend.....

Aber die Mods flimmern immer bei mir....

Habe die Graka schon auf Default gesetzt ..... Enhancer deaktiviert .... nichts hilft.....

Jemand ne Idee ???


Mal was anderes.....

Ich überlege tatsächlich einen Fallout Mod zu bauen....
Meine Frau rollt deshalb schon wieder mit den Augen.....

Immerhin ist mein Freeze Mod schon 4 Monate alt....

Mfg


----------



## Spikos (2. April 2009)

Und was hast du so für Ideen ? Die PCGHX Höhle mit verschiedenen Redakteuren als Ghuls oder nur eine kleine Mod ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. April 2009)

Bayrisches Innenministerium mit ein paar...


----------



## Brzeczek (2. April 2009)

@Rosstaeuscher

Kantenglättung einschalten !?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. April 2009)

Brzeczek schrieb:


> @Rosstaeuscher
> 
> Kantenglättung einschalten !?



Alles auf Anschlag.....in 1680er Auflösung....

Es sind nur die Mods die flimmern....also die neuen Waffen und Rüstungen....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (2. April 2009)

> Spikos schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und was hast du so für Ideen ? Die PCGHX Höhle mit verschiedenen Redakteuren als Ghuls oder nur eine kleine Mod ?



Nee....kann ich den Redis nicht an tun.... die sind doch immer Nett (Schleim)....

Das Problem ist, meine Mods werden nicht klein....der bisherige Entwurf umfasst 2 1/2 Miditower Gehäuse neben ein ander....



> SchumiGSG9 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bayrisches Innenministerium mit ein paar...



Keine schlechte Idee....ABER ich wollte keinen Schießstand bauen.....

Mfg


----------



## Spikos (2. April 2009)

Also wenn du irgendwie Hilfe brauchst oder sowas, ich kann mich schnell in die Marterie einarbeiten um stupides Baum-an-Baum stellen zu machen (z.B.)   . Aber bis hierhin bleibt erstmal nur die Idee . Also rück raus mit Vorschlägen, entleere dein Hirn einfach mal komplett in den Thread .


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2009)

Dürfte ich mal kurz anmerken, dass hier Birnen und Bananen gemischt werden??

-> MOD = Spielergänzung/erweiterung *SOFTWARE*

-> MOD = Veränderung/Anpassung/Neubau eines Computers/Gehäuses *HARDWARE*

Ach Jungs....


----------



## Spikos (3. April 2009)

Oh Mist - er hat doch vorher auch von "Softwaremods" gesprochen xD. 
"Aber die Mods flimmern bei mir immer" > > > "Ich mach ne eigene Mod"  Ups.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. April 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Dürfte ich mal kurz anmerken, dass hier Birnen und Bananen gemischt werden??
> 
> -> MOD = Spielergänzung/erweiterung *SOFTWARE*
> 
> ...


 


Spikos schrieb:


> Oh Mist - er hat doch vorher auch von "Softwaremods" gesprochen xD.
> "Aber die Mods flimmern bei mir immer" > > > "Ich mach ne eigene Mod"  Ups.


 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA..............

Um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen....

Meine runtergeladenen FalloutNexus *SOFTWARE*-Mods filmmern.....

und ich überlege Tatsächlich einen Fallout *CASE*-Mod zu bauen....

Spikos lag also richtig.......

Ich habe mich aber auch ein bischen dämlich ausgedrückt......

Mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. April 2009)

ja hast du wohl denn ich meinte einen Software Mod


----------



## Spikos (3. April 2009)

Hm ich lag richtig? Aber ich dachte eigentlich auch an eine Softwaremod..! Oh man oh man

EDIT: mit "stupides Baum-an-Baum stellen" aus meinem vorigem Post meinte ich Mapping (SOFTWARE) xD


----------



## Brzeczek (3. April 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Alles auf Anschlag.....in 1680er Auflösung....
> 
> Es sind nur die Mods die flimmern....also die neuen Waffen und Rüstungen....
> 
> Mfg




Dann versuch full scren AA.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. April 2009)

Sagt mal, in der deutschen Version ist dieses Feature, dass man die Zeit stoppen kann und genau auswaehlen kann, wo man den Gegner treffen moechte, doch gestrichen, oder?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. April 2009)

nein warum auch

standart taste V

Vats Modus


----------



## Bumblebee (3. April 2009)

Also ich finde....



Whoosaa schrieb:


> ....dass man die Zeit stoppen kann und genau auswaehlen kann, wo man den Gegner treffen moechte...


 
mal eine gute Umschreibung für V.A.T.S (Vault-Tec Assisted Targeting System)


----------



## Holdrio (3. April 2009)

Gegner-im-Filmkamera-Modus-gepflegt-die-Rübe-wegballern triffts auch gut.


----------



## Whoosaa (3. April 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also ich finde....
> 
> mal eine gute Umschreibung für V.A.T.S (Vault-Tec Assisted Targeting System)


 
Dankeschoen.


----------



## Lassreden (4. April 2009)

Was mir an Fallout 3 nicht gefällt ab level 20 ist schluss und es gibt kein Höheres Level mehr warum auch immer........


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. April 2009)

dafür gibt es Mods und auch mit dem 3. der 3 nicht Kostenlosen Add Ons sollte es auch behoben sein


----------



## Xrais (4. April 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> dafür gibt es Mods und auch mit dem 3. der 3 nicht Kostenlosen Add Ons sollte es auch behoben sein




bisher ist die rede aber nur von einer lvl erhöhung bis stufe 30


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. April 2009)

und das reicht dir nicht ? mir reichte ja schon 20 dank Cheats 
spielte es eher wie einen Shooter als ein Rollenspiel


----------



## Lassreden (4. April 2009)

Wenn man sich nur an die Hauptmission haltet dann schaft man das auch mit level 15 durchzuspielen aber ich will jeden kampf jede ecke sehen und erforschen! und dann kommt level 20 bahhh!!
wo finde ich diesen mod für level 30?


----------



## Malkav85 (4. April 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also ich finde....
> 
> 
> 
> mal eine gute Umschreibung für V.A.T.S (Vault-Tec Assisted Targeting System)


 


Holdrio schrieb:


> Gegner-im-Filmkamera-Modus-gepflegt-die-Rübe-wegballern triffts auch gut.


 


Whoosaa schrieb:


> Dankeschoen.


 
Oder auch "Max-Payne Modus"


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. April 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nur an die Hauptmission haltet dann schaft man das auch mit level 15 durchzuspielen aber ich will jeden kampf jede ecke sehen und erforschen! und dann kommt level 20 bahhh!!
> wo finde ich diesen mod für level 30?




Guckst Du hier....

Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community

Da gibt es alles was Dein Herz begehrt...

Mfg


----------



## Wendigo (4. April 2009)

Ich versuche schon seit einiger Zeit diesem Ian den Brief zu übergeben. Ich rede mit Alan usw. aber ich komm einfach nicht weiter. 
Was muss ich machen?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. April 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Ich versuche schon seit einiger Zeit diesem Ian den Brief zu übergeben. Ich rede mit Alan usw. aber ich komm einfach nicht weiter.
> Was muss ich machen?




Alan ist der Schlüssel....

Frage Ihn nach der Gemeinschaft aus....

Rede mit allen anderen Mitgliedern über die "Regeln" der Gemeinschaft...

Dann Rede wieder mit Alan....

Dann erlaubt er Dir mit Ian zu reden....

Ian überreden die Gemeinschaft zu verlassen...

Dann wieder mit Alan reden....ihm Vorschlagen Arefu zu schützen gegen Blut Pakete....

Nach Arefu laufen, den Vorschlag unterbreiten....

Dann zurück zu Alan....

Friedliche Lösung ist Pflicht....dann hast Du einen Handelsposten und kannst Blut Pakete gegen Geld tauschen....außerdem gibt es noch ein EXTRA !!!.....lass Dich überraschen

Mfg


----------



## Wendigo (5. April 2009)

Hab ganz anders gelöst, aber dennoch danke. 
Bin nun auf der Suche nach em Radio...


----------



## Wendigo (5. April 2009)

Gibt es eigentlich einen Art Lageplan für die ganzen Waffen die es zu finden gibt?


----------



## Bumblebee (5. April 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich einen Art Lageplan für die ganzen Waffen die es zu finden gibt?


 
Wie meinen?? Waffen gibt es überall
Falls du die *einmaligen* Waffen meinst - ja, die sind fest ins Spiel integriert - also immer am selben Ort
Wer eine gefunden hat kann dir sagen wo die liegt - nimmt dem ganzen aber etwas den Reiz


----------



## Wendigo (5. April 2009)

Ich hätte doch mal gern etwas mit mehr Durchschlag.
Ne Art Scharfschützengewehr wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Ich hätte doch mal gern etwas mit mehr Durchschlag.
> Ne Art Scharfschützengewehr wäre nicht schlecht.


 
Ok - dann will ich mal nicht so sein

Scharfschützengewehre findest du zum Bleistift bei den Raiders ausserhalb der Bethesta-Ruinen
Auch im Depot der Nationalgarde (im Schiessstand) liegt eines rum


----------



## Wendigo (6. April 2009)

Wo befinden sich denn diese Orte?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. April 2009)

das Feature alle Orte Anzeigen hilft da (ab stufe 19 oder 20 kann man das bekommen)

ansonsten kommst du da ehe hin wenn du der Haupthandlung verfolgts


----------



## Bumblebee (6. April 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Wo befinden sich denn diese Orte?


 
Mit fortschreitendem Fortschritt wirst du dahin schreiten 

In mir macht sich die Vermutung breit, dass du levelmässig noch nicht so wirklich hoch oben bist
Dann sind die Gegner möglicherweise auch noch etwas zu heftig für dich
Mach einfach weiter - kimmt schoo


----------



## Wendigo (6. April 2009)

Ja, sonst würde ich hier ja nicht danach fragen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (6. April 2009)

das Extra "Entdecker" bekommst du ab Level 20, damit werden alle Orte des Spiels sichtbar, ausser dem Ort "Rockopolis", nach dem musst du selber suchen 

Viele andere nützliche Info's findest du im Überlebenshandbuch :

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...s/38728-fallout-3-das-uberlebenshandbuch.html


Mfg


----------



## p1t (7. April 2009)

Hey, hab mir heute Fallout 3 gekauft, gefällt mir super, hatte aber noch nicht viel Zeit zum Spielen heute. Bin jetzt gerade aus der Vault raus, und habe das Problem, das mein Held, nicht mehr rennt, sondern nur langsam läuft. Normal soll man das mit "Feststellen" ändern können, aber das klappt bei mir nicht. Hab schon alles mögliche ausprobiert, bekomm es aber nicht hin, kann mir da einer helfen?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. April 2009)

p1t schrieb:


> Hey, hab mir heute Fallout 3 gekauft, gefällt mir super, hatte aber noch nicht viel Zeit zum Spielen heute. Bin jetzt gerade aus der Vault raus, und habe das Problem, das mein Held, nicht mehr rennt, sondern nur langsam läuft. Normal soll man das mit "Feststellen" ändern können, aber das klappt bei mir nicht. Hab schon alles mögliche ausprobiert, bekomm es aber nicht hin, kann mir da einer helfen?


er wird wohl zuviel mit sich rum tragen

entweder Gegenstände Reparieren dann wird er leichter
oder Sacher verkaufen
oder God Mode Cheat


----------



## Xrais (7. April 2009)

gehe mal in den pipboy rein ,also ins waffen menü oder so ,drücke jetzt nochmal die feststell taste,müßte jetzt eigentlich wieder funzen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (7. April 2009)

Man endeckt doch immer wieder was neues....

Ich bin gestern im Ödland auf 4 Supermutanten gestossen....(Pech für die....)

Einer wirft ne Granate und ich wechsel gleichzeitig in den VATS Modus....(ich liebe es wenn meine Kugeln in Zeitlupe fliegen...)

Da konnte ich die fliegende Granate anvisieren und mit einem gezielten Treffer in der Luft zerstören.....

Ich wuste gar nicht, das das geht....

Mfg


----------



## p1t (7. April 2009)

@ SchumiGSG9: Danke für den Tipp, ich hatte viel zu viel Gepäck 
Hätte ich eigentlich aus Oblivion wissen müssen -.-


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. April 2009)

lol, mit dem Fatman voll auf die Eier gezielt 

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (10. April 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> lol, mit dem Fatman voll auf die Eier gezielt


 
Bringt nichts - guckst du Bild...

*CAS* bedeutet *C*orrekt *A*ngezogener *S*chutz


----------



## Sarge_70 (10. April 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Bringt nichts - guckst du Bild...
> 
> *CAS* bedeutet *C*orrekt *A*ngezogener *S*chutz


 
soll das ein Keuschheitsgürtel sein ? 

mfg


----------



## ElfenLied77 (11. April 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Einer wirft ne Granate und ich wechsel gleichzeitig in den VATS Modus....(ich liebe es wenn meine Kugeln in Zeitlupe fliegen...)
> 
> Da konnte ich die fliegende Granate anvisieren und mit einem gezielten Treffer in der Luft zerstören.....
> 
> ...



 gleich mal ins F3 rein und testen. thx 
Grüße!


----------



## Wendigo (11. April 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ok - dann will ich mal nicht so sein
> 
> Scharfschützengewehre findest du zum Bleistift bei den Raiders ausserhalb der Bethesta-Ruinen
> Auch im Depot der Nationalgarde (im Schiessstand) liegt eines rum



Habe nun eins gefunden. Bei Mama Dolce mal ordentlich aufgeräumt und man findet so einiges. 
Chinesische Maschinengewehre gibts dort ohne Ende.


----------



## Wendigo (12. April 2009)

Mal ne simple Frage. Wo kann ich unter Vista die Auflösung von Fallout 3 einsehen?
Ich komm nicht drauf.
Gibt es da noch ne allgemeine Grafikeinstellung mal abgesehen von unter Optionen "Anzeige"?


----------



## Bumblebee (12. April 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Wo kann ich unter Vista die Auflösung von Fallout 3 einsehen?


 
Im "Loader" (siehe Bild) auf "Optionen" klicken


----------



## Wendigo (12. April 2009)

Funktioniert bestens. Danke!


----------



## p1t (12. April 2009)

Hey, nach dem Quest "Galaxy News Radio" bekommt man von Three Dog den Schlüssel zu einem Waffenlager. Leider kann ich besagtes Waffenlager nicht finden. Kann mir da einer helfen?

EDIT:

lol, hab an Ostern nen Easteregg in Fallout 3 gefunden. Es Befindet sich westlich von der Höhle von Rock Creek unter einer Brücke, hinter einer Tür mit 2 Guhlen. Hab mal nen paar Screenshots gemacht, konnte aber nicht alles festhalten, trotzdem viel Spaß mit den Bildern. Man beachte die Bleistifte auf dem Schachbrett in Bild 3


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. April 2009)

p1t schrieb:


> Hey, nach dem Quest "Galaxy News Radio" bekommt man von Three Dog den Schlüssel zu einem Waffenlager. Leider kann ich besagtes Waffenlager nicht finden. Kann mir da einer helfen?



Warst Du schon in Arefu ??? Ein Megaton Auftrag ein Brief überbringen.....

Das Waffenlager ist in Hamiltons Versteck....dort ist eine Tür die Du nur mit einem Schlüssel aufbekommst....

Mfg


----------



## p1t (14. April 2009)

Ja, ich war schon in Arefu und in Hammiltons Versteck. War gerade noch mal da und hab auch die verschlossene Tür mit dem Waffenlager gefunden. Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Owly-K (14. April 2009)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand Ärger mit "The Pitt"?

Ich habe 2 Chars, beide Level 20, eine handvoll Mods installiert. Der eine wurde mit GFWL erstellt, der andere ohne. Mit letzterem gibt es keine Probleme. Mein GFWL-Char kommt in Sichtweite des Eisenbahntunnels, dann folgt unausweichlich der CTD. Ich komme mit ihm einfach nicht in The Pitt, es ist zum Mäuse melken.

Ich habe schon die aktualisierte Version von "The Pitt" installiert, daran kann es nicht liegen. Muss ja irgendwie mit GFWL zusammenhängen; dennoch habe ich auch einige Tipps ausprobiert, die in eine andere Richtung gehen. Freilich ohne Erfolg.

"Operation Anchorage" lief übrigens prima, mit beiden Chars.


----------



## Wendigo (14. April 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Warst Du schon in Arefu ??? Ein Megaton Auftrag ein Brief überbringen.....
> 
> Das Waffenlager ist in Hamiltons Versteck....dort ist eine Tür die Du nur mit einem Schlüssel aufbekommst....
> 
> Mfg



Ihr meint dieses Nebenquest mit Ian etc. ?


----------



## p1t (14. April 2009)

Soo, bin jetzt durch, der Hauptquest ist echt mega kurz   Trotzdem ist Fallout 3 nen hammer Game!

@Wendigo: Ich hab das Waffenlager gesucht, zu dem man den Schlüssel, nach dem Hauptquest Galaxy News Radio, von Three Dog bekommt. Im Nebenquest von Arefu mit Ian kommt man ja auch schon in Hamiltons Versteck vorbei, wo Ian jedoch nicht zu finden ist. Dabei ist mir die Tür zum Waffenlager garnicht aufgefallen ^^


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch jemand Ärger mit "The Pitt"?


 
Ich zumindest nicht - lief bestens


----------



## Malkav85 (15. April 2009)

Irgendwie will der "The Pitt" nicht starten. Es soll ja nen Signal kommen nach ca. einer Minute. Aber da kommt nichts. Muss ich irgendeine bestimmte Quest abgeschlossen haben?


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2009)

Also da hab ich erst auch etwas Geduld gebraucht - bin dann in den Norden der Karte "gehüpft" und plötzlich kam die Meldung

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass du (falls nötig) meinen Anweisungen gefolgt bist und die Files am richtigen Ort zu stehen hast


----------



## Malkav85 (15. April 2009)

Hatte leider den Patch nicht richtig installiert  Jezz bin ich in Pittsburgh und finds dort recht langweilig -.-


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Jezz bin ich in Pittsburgh und finds dort recht langweilig -.-


 
Du bist auch nie zufrieden *grummel*


----------



## maGic (15. April 2009)

Ich habe Fallout3 in kleine aber vielfältige Shop in Nürnberg gekauft, und bemerkte dass diese Spiele keine rote Viereck (keine Freigabe unter18jahre) drauf hatte.

Handelt die um ungeschnitte Version von Österreich?


----------



## Holdrio (15. April 2009)

Die Ösiversion hat links unten ein schwarzes "18+" auf weissem Grund, hinten drauf auch noch.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Die Ösiversion hat links unten ein schwarzes "18+" auf weissem Grund, hinten drauf auch noch.


 
Ganz genau

Frage: Ist das Spiel in Deutsch??


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. April 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ganz genau
> 
> Frage: Ist das Spiel in Deutsch??


nein in Östereichisch lol


----------



## Malkav85 (15. April 2009)

^^ also die Ösiversion ist uncut und dürfte eigentlich nicht so einfach verkauft werden. Die deutsche ist cut und daher ab 16



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Du bist auch nie zufrieden *grummel*


 
lass mich doch *rumzick*


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. April 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> ^^ also die Ösiversion ist uncut und dürfte eigentlich nicht so einfach verkauft werden. Die deutsche ist cut und daher ab 16
> 
> 
> 
> lass mich doch *rumzick*


und die Deutsche ist Cut aber auch ab 18 (das ist es ja gerade was uns stört) nur für Erwachsene aber trotzdem noch geschnitten muss nun wirklich nicht sein!

Und wenn ich mir zum vergleich James Bond ansehe ab 14 lol oder Jxxx Rxxbx ohne USK Logo und ohne jeglichen schnitt ... guter Anti Kriegsfilm aber warum darf es nicht ein Spiel geben was so ist ?


----------



## der Türke (15. April 2009)

SchumiGSG9

war wohl zu spät mit der Bemerkung nun ja hab ja die uncut Version 3 mal durchgespielt es ist einfach geil wenn man die Leichen zerstückeln kann


----------



## ThoR65 (15. April 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> SchumiGSG9
> 
> war wohl zu spät mit der Bemerkung nun ja hab ja die uncut Version 3 mal durchgespielt es ist einfach geil wenn man die Leichen zerstückeln kann


 
dazu sag ich : Menschenöffner. Nur echt aus Pittsburgh!


----------



## Owly-K (15. April 2009)

Ich bekomme hier noch die Krise. Offenbar bin ich nicht der einzige mit den CTDs bei Annäherung an den Eisenbahntunnel. In anderen Foren melden sich auch User, aber eine Antwort hat bisher niemand.

Eine Beobachtung habe ich noch gemacht: Mein GFWL-Char kommt doch dorthin, wenn ich einen Spielstand lade, bei dem ich Operation Anchorage noch nicht durchgespielt habe. Danach habe ich noch versucht, mit neuem Savegame (nach OA), aber ohne OA-Content (Gaussgewehr) zum Tunnel zu gelangen. Wieder CTD. Seltsam, das.

Schaut so aus, als müsste ich erst The Pitt und danach nochmal Operation Anchorage durchzocken. Für OA wäre das das dritte Mal und eig. hab ich da gar keinen Bock drauf.

Oder ich spiele nur noch ohne GFWL. Letztlich wohl die sinnvollste Option.


----------



## Holdrio (15. April 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Oder ich spiele nur noch ohne GFWL. Letztlich wohl die sinnvollste Option.




Wie soll denn das gehen, ohne beim GFWL (Offline) Konto eingeloggt zu sein kann ich keine Saves laden bei Fallout 3 und der "Weiter" Button im Hauptmenü bleibt auch einfach grau.


----------



## Owly-K (16. April 2009)

Nö. Aber du kannst, ohne angemeldet zu sein, einen neuen Char erstellen, speichern und laden.

Mein allererster Char wurde ohne GFWL-Anmeldung erstellt. Will ich mit ihm spielen, MUSS ich mich vorher abmelden. Melde ich mich wieder an, kann ich ausschließlich den anderen, mit GFWL erstellten Char spielen.

Ich habe halt beides mal ausprobieren wollen, und dank "The Pitt" weiß ich nun, dass es offenbar auch technisch relevant sein kann, ob man mit oder ohne GFWL zockt.


----------



## Wendigo (16. April 2009)

Ich kann weder das Waffenlager in Hamiltons Versteck finden, noch diesen Schlüssel im Inventar, obwohl ich die Mission Galaxy Radio längst abgeschlossen habe.


----------



## AchtBit (17. April 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> und die Deutsche ist Cut aber auch ab 18 (das ist es ja gerade was uns stört) nur für Erwachsene aber trotzdem noch geschnitten muss nun wirklich nicht sein!
> 
> Und wenn ich mir zum vergleich James Bond ansehe ab 14 lol oder Jxxx Rxxbx ohne USK Logo und ohne jeglichen schnitt ... guter Anti Kriegsfilm aber warum darf es nicht ein Spiel geben was so ist ?


 
Ganz einfach, weil die vollkommen verblödete Regierung in D ständig Gesetze erlässt, die entweder Steuergelder verschwenden oder nichts als bürokratischen Müll produzieren, um sich damit wichtig zu machen.

Wer auch immer den Cut in Fallout 3 veranlasst hat, weis rein gar nichts vom Wesen der Informationstechnologie.(Vergleichbar mit einem Amtsleiter vom Verkehrsaufsichtsamt ohne Führerschein) Jeder Trottel ist in der Lage im handumdrehen einen Uncut Patch zu finden und zu installieren. 

Betroffen sind letztendlich jede Art von Multimedia Daten oder Software. 

Ich glaub aber das geht nie in denen ihren dumpfen Schädel und ich zahl weiter brav Steuern, aka, Perlen vor die Säue schmeissen.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. April 2009)

Ich möchte möglichst den "Disput" nicht wieder anheizen und bitte deshalb auch darum eine weitere Auseinandersetzung in einen separierten Topic zu verschieben; trotzdem antworte ich mal noch hier



AchtBit schrieb:


> Jeder Trottel ist in der Lage im Handumdrehen einen Uncut*-"Patch"* zu finden und zu installieren.


 
Das ist insoweit richtig, dass es keiner besonderen Anstrengung bedarf ein File zu finden welches aus einer Cut- eine Uncut-Version macht
Ein Patch ist das aber nicht weil ein Patch entweder vorhandene Fehler korrigiert und/oder neue Features hinzufügt
Ein File, dass aus einer legal zu erwerbenden Version eine "nicht so ganz legale" macht ist *kein* Patch

Ich bin zwar in keinster Weise mit dem Vorgehen des Gesetzgebers einverstanden - aber Recht zu brechen weil es einem nicht gefällt ist auch keine Lösung


----------



## AchtBit (17. April 2009)

Ob Patch oder Datei. Darum gings ja nicht. Ich hab das Pauschal gemeint.

Und wenns nur ein ausgetauschtes File ist, ists auch nicht illegal. Solang der Copy Protect Mechanismus nicht umgangen oder deaktiviert wird.

Patch ist da schon eher illegal.


----------



## Whoosaa (17. April 2009)

Nichtsdestotrotz wird diese Modifizierung, die benutzt wird, um das Spiel von "Cut" auf "Uncut" zu bringen, Patch genannt. Dieses Wort wird schon seit Ewigkeiten auch in diesem Zusammenhang benutzt, und hat nichts mit der Tatsache zu tun, dass es ja eigentlich kein Patch ist - wobei man auch da wieder drueber streiten koennte, schliesslich macht ein Patch im Grunde genommen nichts anderes, als die Spieldateien zu modifizieren - und das macht ein Uncut-Patch auch.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. April 2009)

Da das nun geklärt ist bitte ich wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen, da dieses ansonsten hier im Sande verläuft. Danke


----------



## der Türke (17. April 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz wird diese Modifizierung, die benutzt wird, um das Spiel von "Cut" auf "Uncut" zu bringen, Patch genannt. Dieses Wort wird schon seit Ewigkeiten auch in diesem Zusammenhang benutzt, und hat nichts mit der Tatsache zu tun, dass es ja eigentlich kein Patch ist - wobei man auch da wieder drueber streiten koennte, schliesslich macht ein Patch im Grunde genommen nichts anderes, als die Spieldateien zu modifizieren - und das macht ein Uncut-Patch auch.




ich glaub eher das gehört hier hin http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-news/42609-update-internetzensur-per-hintertuerchen-bka-vertrag-bestaetigt-vermutungen.html


----------



## Whoosaa (17. April 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Da das nun geklärt ist bitte ich wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen, da dieses ansonsten hier im Sande verläuft. Danke



Immer ruhig Blut, das waren jetzt gerade mal 4 Postings zu diesem Problem.
Ein wenig Offtopic schadet niemandem. 



der Türke schrieb:


> ich glaub eher das gehört hier hin http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/pcghx-news/42609-update-internetzensur-per-hintertuerchen-bka-vertrag-bestaetigt-vermutungen.html



Glaube ich eher nicht.


----------



## Wendigo (17. April 2009)

Bin derzeitig bei der Sklavenhändlermission. 
Die 4 Skalven hab ich kassiert.
Nun habe ich mit dem kleinen Jungen gesprochen. Er meint, ich solle den Rechner verbinden oder so und zwar im Kaufhaus. Wo soll dieses Kaufhaus sein?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. April 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Ich kann weder das Waffenlager in Hamiltons Versteck finden, noch diesen Schlüssel im Inventar, obwohl ich die Mission Galaxy Radio längst abgeschlossen habe.


 

Also das Waffen Lager in Hamiltons Versteck ist so eine verschlossenen Gittertür direkt neben einen Decken/Wandeinbruch in einem Seitengang....

Den Schlüssel dafür bekommst Du nicht automatisch beim Galaxy Radio....es kommt darauf an wie Du mit Freedog umgegangen bist...

Hast Du den Schmusekurs gewählt, dann gibt es kein Schlüssel....

Mfg


----------



## Wendigo (17. April 2009)

Knacken lässt sich die Tür nicht?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. April 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Knacken lässt sich die Tür nicht?


 
Nein, geht leider nicht....

Mfg


----------



## Malkav85 (18. April 2009)

Nein, lediglich dann mit einem Cheat. 

Hab Pitt jetzt einmal durch. Ging irgendwie viel zu schnell ^^ Werds nochmal durchzocken...hab ja noch nen alten Speicherstand.


----------



## Wendigo (18. April 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Bin derzeitig bei der Sklavenhändlermission.
> Die 4 Skalven hab ich kassiert.
> Nun habe ich mit dem kleinen Jungen gesprochen. Er meint, ich solle den Rechner verbinden oder so und zwar im Kaufhaus. Wo soll dieses Kaufhaus sein?



Weiss nun jemand Rat?
Habe nun zwar die andere Variante gewählt, aber falls ichs nochmal spielen sollte.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. April 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Weiss nun jemand Rat?
> Habe nun zwar die andere Variante gewählt, aber falls ichs nochmal spielen sollte.



Hey...

Ein bisschen suchen muss man auch selber...

Aber....Du bist in einem Einkaufspark namens Paradise Falls...

Dann such doch mal einen Computer....irgendwo steht bestimmt einer...es gibt doch dort mehrere Gebäude die man betreten kann...

Mfg


----------



## Wendigo (19. April 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Hey...
> 
> Ein bisschen suchen muss man auch selber...
> 
> ...



Wenn ich dies nicht gemacht hätte, dann würde ich die Frage hier erst gar nicht stellen.


----------



## ThoR65 (19. April 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Wenn ich dies nicht gemacht hätte, dann würde ich die Frage hier erst gar nicht stellen.


 
Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um Computer im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern eher um eine Verteilerbox die sich außerhalb eines Gebäudes in Paradise Falls befindet.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. April 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich hierbei nicht um Computer im eigentlichen Sinne, sondern eher um eine Verteilerbox die sich außerhalb eines Gebäudes in Paradise Falls befindet.


 
Ich habe den Computer im Kino ??? Also das Hauptgebäude wo der Boss sitzt gehackt und die Halsbänder damit außer Funktion gesetzt....

Mfg


----------



## bleedingme (27. April 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ich habe den Computer im Kino ??? Also das Hauptgebäude wo der Boss sitzt gehackt und die Halsbänder damit außer Funktion gesetzt....
> 
> Mfg


 
Ach Leute, Ihr als alte Fallout 3-Hasen... es geht beides: das Terminal hacken oder den Verteiler kurzschließen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. April 2009)

bleedingme schrieb:


> Ach Leute, Ihr als alte Fallout 3-Hasen... es geht beides: das Terminal hacken oder den Verteiler kurzschließen.


 

Klar geht beides.....der Junge redet aber von einem Computer der gehackt werden soll.... Außerdem ist der Weg kürzer....

Mfg


----------



## bleedingme (28. April 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Klar geht beides.....der Junge redet aber von einem Computer der gehackt werden soll.... Außerdem ist der Weg kürzer....
> 
> Mfg


 
Naja, so wie das Ding da auf'm Tisch steht, sieht's auch aus wie'n 80er Jahre IBM-Rechner.


----------



## Owly-K (28. April 2009)

Dank GFWL hat sich F3 bei mir gerade auf 1.5.0.22 gepatcht; das wurde bisher weder angekündigt und ist auch jetzt noch nicht auf den offiziellen Seiten zu finden?! Gibt es irgendwo ein Changelog?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. April 2009)

Fallout 3 patch 1.5.0.23 - Fallout Wiki - The Vault


----------



## Holdrio (28. April 2009)

Wohl nur sowas wie 1.4 wegen The Pitt jetzt wieder für Broken Steel, vor jedem neuen DLC brauchts jetzt offenbar einen Patch.

EDIT Was für ein VATS Bug denn, nie einen bemerkt in meiner 1.1 Version bis heute.


----------



## AchtBit (30. April 2009)

Hab auch keinen Fehler mit dem VATS bemerkt. Allerdings verwend ich das kaum noch. War nur interessant mit Waffen, die schon bei mittlerer Distanz stark streuen. Die sollen lieber was an der Reichweite vom Lasergewehr ändern. Das Ding ist auf Mittel und Weit unschlagbar. Mit dem Ding knall ich, mit einem einzigen Schuss, ne Kralle wech, die 5x so weit entfernt ist wie das VATS Reichweite hat. 

Die LV 20 Grenze find ich OK. Ist quasi sowas, wie ne grobe Char Formung.  Die Feinheiten(Spezial Extras, Bücher, Puppen, Waffen u. Kleiderupgrades) am Char, benötigen weit mehr Zeit als das Leveln. 

P.S. 'Das ging ins Auge' Screenie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. April 2009)

brauche nochmal Hilfe: wo ist nochmal der Ordner bei Vista wo die Add Ons hingeladen werden wenn ich die gekauft habe ...

lade mir am Wochenende das 2. runter


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. April 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> brauche nochmal Hilfe: wo ist nochmal der Ordner bei Vista wo die Add Ons hingeladen werden wenn ich die gekauft habe ...


 
ist das nicht der Fallout3 >* Data* ordner ?


*EDIT* : Quatsch, ist dieser hier : *C:\Users\Your User Name\AppData\Local\Microsoft\XLive\DLC* 

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. April 2009)

C:\Benutzer\mein user name \AppData\Local\Microsoft\XLive\DLC

ja genau danke


----------



## Executor08 (30. April 2009)

hi ich verkaufe fallout 3 at uncut intresse


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Mai 2009)

Executor08 schrieb:


> hi ich verkaufe fallout 3 at uncut intresse


 
Ich zitiere mal *Klutten*



> Tausch- und/oder Verkaufsgeschäfte bitte nur am Marktplatz posten.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Mai 2009)

genau und mit nur einem Post wirkt das ehe nicht gerade vertrauensvoll


----------



## orca113 (1. Mai 2009)

Executor08 schrieb:


> hi ich verkaufe fallout 3 at uncut intresse


 
Ich würde es lassen das hier anzubieten,Klutten und seine Freunde reißen dir den Arsch auf.

Spreche aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Mai 2009)

Ich weis nicht ob die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde, aber ich frag einfach mal.
Wenn man zurzeit mit der OpenEnd-Mod zockt, da man nach durchspielen noch weiter machen wollte, und nun ja bald Broken Steal raus kommt, hat man hier Probleme mit dem DLC. Kann ich die Mod einfach deaktivieren und die letzte Aufgabe nochmal machen mit anschließendem Broken Steal DLC?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. Mai 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich weis nicht ob die Frage schon mal gestellt wurde, aber ich frag einfach mal.
> Wenn man zurzeit mit der OpenEnd-Mod zockt, da man nach durchspielen noch weiter machen wollte, und nun ja bald Broken Steal raus kommt, hat man hier Probleme mit dem DLC. Kann ich die Mod einfach deaktivieren und die letzte Aufgabe nochmal machen mit anschließendem Broken Steal DLC?


woher soll das einer legal wissen das letzte (3.) Add On ist ja noch nicht zu haben

ups... ist ja schon zu haben ging ja schnell habe noch nichtmal das 2. gespielt

und auch noch keinen Mod den ich gestern geladen habe (5GB)

habe aber dein Add On nicht benutzt kann dir da also selbst nicht weiter helfen


----------



## Holdrio (5. Mai 2009)

Geht nicht, das ist schon jetzt klar, es muss schon ein Save vor dem Ende sein, ist ja auch logisch.
Den letzten Autosave laden empfahl Bethesda doch mal irgendwo glaub, der ist direkt vor der letzten Szene, aber wer so einen Freeplaymod nutzt hat den natürlich längst überschrieben beim weiter spielen.
Da hilft nur einen möglichst nahe am Ende laden.

Finde die Freeplaymods eh sinnlos, man kann doch einfach nach Ravenrock "Freeplay" machen und nicht zur letzten Mission gehen, kommt aufs selbe raus.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. Mai 2009)

so habe ein Save geladen vor ende des 1. Add Ons muss nun erst mal das 2. Spielen aber Level 30 bin ich schon mal dank Cheats rewardXP x und Player.setlevel x

will ja nur die 2 Storys noch Spielen (das leveln ist mir fast egal)

später dann eventuell das ganze mit einigen Mods noch mal dann ohne Cheats...


----------



## Lassreden (7. Mai 2009)

hat mal jemand versucht die A-Bombe in Megaton zu detonieren? 

und bitte verlinkt mich zu der seite hab jetzt 20seiten durch und nix dazugefunden


----------



## ThoR65 (8. Mai 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> hat mal jemand versucht die A-Bombe in Megaton zu detonieren?
> 
> und bitte verlinkt mich zu der seite hab jetzt 20seiten durch und nix dazugefunden


 
Ich werd mich mal Deiner annehmen. 
1.) Es gibt keinen Versuch, sondern nur die Wahl zwischen BUMM oder NICHTBUMM.
2.) Detonieren tut die Bombe von alleine. Man muss sie lediglich dazu bewegen, eben jenes zu tun.
3.) Wenn du BUMM haben willst, solltest du dich in Moriatys Bar nach dem Auftraggeber für diese brisante Arbeit umsehen.
4.) Vorbereitungen abschließen, um dann aus sicherer Entfernung das etwas andere Feuerwerk betrachten zu können.
5.) Punkte und Kommas erleichtern den Satzbau ungemein. Dadurch fällt es denen, die dir helfen wollen, leichter, dein Anliegen richtig zu interpretieren.
6.) mfg

7.) ThoR65

8.)


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2009)

9.) Es gibt jede Menge Bildmaterial mit "wunderschönen Megaton-Pilzen"

10.)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Mai 2009)

11.) das würde ich nur machen wenn ich richtig böse Spielen will
12.) dann muss man aber auch alles böse machen oder man spielt halt neutral 
13.) aber dann würde ich Megaton auch nicht in die Luft Jagen ist nicht gerade neutral oder ?
14.) ...
15.) MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Holdrio (8. Mai 2009)

Nö, hatte den höchsten Karmatitel und war immer gut, nur einmal eine Weile auf Neutral.....nachdem ich Megaton in die Luft jagte. 

War sonst auch kein "böser" Spieler, im Gegenteil sogar, aber in dem versifften Bombenkrater in der schäbigen Hütte hausen das ganze Spiel?
Ne danke, da ist die Bude im Tenpennytower halt schon zu verlockend, nur schon die Aussicht vom Balkon ahhhhh.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Mai 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> ... aber in dem versifften Bombenkrater in der schäbigen Hütte hausen das ganze Spiel? ...


 
Ja klar, die ganze Welt geht vor die Hunde, alles ist am A**** - aber der Herr ist heikel und will eine schöne Aussicht


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Mai 2009)

man kann sich auch einen Mod Laden mit vault89 dann hat man eine für sich alleine ...

aber der Mod macht bei mir Probleme gebe ihm die schuld das Pit nicht mehr funktioniert hat


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (9. Mai 2009)

Lassreden schrieb:


> hat mal jemand versucht die A-Bombe in Megaton zu detonieren?
> 
> und bitte verlinkt mich zu der seite hab jetzt 20seiten durch und nix dazugefunden




Wie wäre es hiermit.....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## AchtBit (9. Mai 2009)

Hi,

wer weis. wo man Munition für die Alien Pistole auftreiben kann?

gruss acht


----------



## Bumblebee (9. Mai 2009)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Hi, wer weis. wo man Munition für die Alien Pistole auftreiben kann?


 
Erstens mal natürlich dort wo du die Waffe gefunden hast (Crash Site)
Dann wird es schwieriger - denn sie ist selten
Im Fort Independence (Untergeschoss) hat es noch welche
Ausserdem habe ich auch manchmal einige per Zufall gefunden

Der einzige "Trick" (denn sie ist leicht zu übersehen) ist *in der Nacht* danach zu suchen denn sie leuchtet im Dunkeln


----------



## AchtBit (9. Mai 2009)

schade. hab ich mir fast schon gedacht. trotzdem thz für die info. werd den blaster dann nur im notfall verwenden.

da hätt ich gleich noch ne frage bezüglich 'depot der nationalgarde', wo bekommt man den code fürs den depot bunker??


----------



## Sarge_70 (9. Mai 2009)

AchtBit schrieb:


> da hätt ich gleich noch ne frage bezüglich 'depot der nationalgarde', wo bekommt man den code fürs den depot bunker??


 
dafür benötigst du die 5 Transkripte der Familie Keller, zu finden an verschiedenen Orten.

Schick dir ne PN

mfg


----------



## Holdrio (9. Mai 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja klar, die ganze Welt geht vor die Hunde, alles ist am A**** - aber der Herr ist heikel und will eine schöne Aussicht





Das hast du perfekt ausgedrückt, hätte es nicht treffender sagen können!  
Wenn schon drum herum alles so trist ist, will ich wenigstens ne nette Bude, dafür atomisiere ich doch gern die paar Sektenheinis oder den windschiefen Moriaty. 

*duckundweg*


----------



## AchtBit (9. Mai 2009)

Man das mit den Waffen regt mich auf. Der Laser ist einfach superior. Wenn der noch ein ZF hätte bräucht ich zu 90% keine andere Waffe.

Ich hab mal einen Screenshot gemacht um das Problem aufzuzeigen. Es funktioniert auch bei noch grösseren Distanzen. Davon einen Screen zu capturen ist auf jeden Fall weitaus schwieriger, als das Ziel zu treffen.


Das sollte echt limitiert werden. Betroffen sind Laser - Blaster und Gewehr.


----------



## riedochs (10. Mai 2009)

Hast jemand schon Broken Stell gespielt? Ich habe bisher weder in der Zitadelle noch am Memorial was gefunden. Wo bekomm ich denn den ersten Quest?


----------



## ThoR65 (10. Mai 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Hast jemand schon Broken Stell gespielt? Ich habe bisher weder in der Zitadelle noch am Memorial was gefunden. Wo bekomm ich denn den ersten Quest?


 
Jooo.... ich hab mal FO3 neu angefangen (mit allen AddOns). Bei meiner ersten Reise Richtung RedRacer Fab wurde ich von Soldaten der Enklave angegriffen. Wie das Gefecht ausging kann man sich ja denken. Frisch aus der Vault gekommen, hat man nicht grade ein schlagkräftiges Waffenarsenal im Rucksack. Und ne 10mm Pistole reißt auch nicht unbedingt große Löcher in eine Powerrüstung. Fazit: mit installiertem AddOn Broken Steel neu anzufangen macht laune, da die Posten der Enklave in großer Zahl auf der Map verteilt sind. Vorbei ist es mit gemütlichen Spaziergängen im Sonnenauf- bzw. untergang. Und die Waffen die die Enklave einsetzt sind nicht von schlechten Eltern. 
Immo macht FO3 wieder richtig laune, und lässt mich auf den evtl. doch noch erscheinenden 4. DLC hoffen.

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Holdrio (11. Mai 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Fazit: mit installiertem AddOn Broken Steel neu anzufangen macht laune, da die Posten der Enklave in großer Zahl auf der Map verteilt sind. Vorbei ist es mit gemütlichen Spaziergängen im Sonnenauf- bzw. untergang. Und die Waffen die die Enklave einsetzt sind nicht von schlechten Eltern.



Öhm wirklich von Anfang an sind die da überall, so wie es beim normalen F3 doch erst nach Ravenrock der Fall ist?
Und was für andere Waffen sind das denn, die sie haben, nicht die üblichen Laser oder Plasmagewehre?

Broken Steel soll ja "High Level" Mutanten, Ghule und Enklavensoldaten hinzufügen, ob dann sogar die stärkeren Enklavenfritzen von Anfang an dabei sind?
Die stärkeren Ghule und Mutanten etwa auch schon gesichtet beim neuen Spiel.

So würde mich ein neues Spiel auch noch reizen und am Ende der Story gibts dann noch die neuen BS Quests.


----------



## ShrinkField (15. Mai 2009)

Habe ein ganz großes Problem 

Ich bin jetzt bei 19Std Spielzeit und auf dem Weg nach Rivet City, Level 9. 
Habe auf der Brücke zu Rivet City schnell gespeichert...Das letzte Mal automatisch gespeichert wurde bei der Zitadelle glaub ich...

Am Dienstag hab ich normal gespielt..F5 gedrückt und dann beendet, nächsten Tag lade ich das F5 Savegame und wenns zu laden beginnt stürzt das Spiel ab..aufeinmal !!?

Was ist mit dem Savegame los ? Das automatische geht auch nicht !

Hab leider nur die 2 Savegames...neu aufgesetzt und Patch 1.4 hab ich auch drauf...und nichts mit Mods gemacht..


Ich habe aber vorm Spielstart die ini. geänder(GridstoLoad)..aber ich denke daran liegts nicht.

Kann mir jemand bitte sagen was los ist !?? Savegame kaputt ??

mfg ShrinkField


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Mai 2009)

Autsch - das tönt ungut
Wenn du wirklich nur diese beiden Saves hast; und beide sind "tot" dann hast du nur 2 Optionen
die eine (unschöne) Lösung - hol dir ein Save von jemand anderem
die andere - beginne das Spiel nochmals von vorne

Wenn du noch einmal neu beginnst dann speichere *nicht* in den automatischen Slot
Nach der ersten Speicherung versuchst du dann nochmal den "alten" Stand zu laden

Und, obwohl es dir ja jetzt grad nichts hilft, vergiss *nie mehr* das eherne Gesetz
"save early - save often"


----------



## orca113 (15. Mai 2009)

Mal was anderes:

Auch wenn das vielleicht nerven mag aber ich würde gerne wissen wie ich mein Fallout 3 "für Erwachsene" machen kann? Ich bin auch für PNs mit Anleitungen dazu offen.(Bin auch garantiert volljährig)

hatte damals diese Dateien b.z.w. ne Anleitung aber ich weiß nicht mehr wo der Kram ist.


----------



## ShrinkField (15. Mai 2009)

Hat denn jemand ein Savegame für mich bis Level 9 ?

Keine Lust nochmal anzufangen.. Bittee


----------



## Holdrio (15. Mai 2009)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> Ich habe aber vorm Spielstart die ini. geänder(GridstoLoad)..aber ich denke daran liegts nicht.



Falls in der Ini wieder der normale Wert da steht schon, denn sobald der Wert erhöht und so gespeichert wird, sind Saves auch nur noch so zu laden, kontrolliere das mal in der Ini.
Hatte selber auch von 5 auf 7 gestellt da, bei allem unter 7 schmiert mein F3 beim Save laden gleich ab, das wird irgendwie in den Saves gespeichert.

Tja und sonst wie gesagt, nur mit Quick und Autosave spielen ist halt seeeeeehr riskant.


----------



## ShrinkField (15. Mai 2009)

@Holdrio

Ja hab nach geguckt, hatte vor Dienstag "GridstoLoad" auf 7..ging alles nur hatte ich da höchstens 23fps...hab dann am Dienstag auf 5 runter gestellt und weitergespielt +gespeichert und dann eben den nächsten gings nicht mehr...

Jetzt gestern habe ich ja Fallout neu aufgesetzt also ist auch die Ini. wieder standart eigentlich..(GtL auf 5 wieder )

Trotzdem danke für dein gut gemeinten Tip.


----------



## Holdrio (15. Mai 2009)

Ach so du hast gar nicht gespeichert mit 7, dann fällt das natürlich aus als Erklärung, schon sehr seltsam dann.
Mach auf jeden Fall jetzt immer auch viele normale Saves, am besten nach jeder Entdeckung und vor dem erkunden dort, ist auch immer praktisch wenn man eine Quest doch anders lösen will und einen Save davor hat.
Ältere Saves hätte ich schon, aber eben nur mit gridstoload 7 brauchbar. 

Ja das gridstoload frisst schon mächtig Leistung, sollte man wirklich nur nach gründlichem FPS Test speichern, sonst hilft nur noch neu anfangen oder PC aufrüsten, da gibts kein Zurück mehr. 
Lieber die normalen Einstellungen möglichst aufdrehen, AA einschalten usw, bringt eigentlich mehr.


----------



## ShrinkField (15. Mai 2009)

hehe doch mit 7 hatte ich gespeichert nur dann auf 5 umgestellt.

Jetzt grade hab ich Probe weiser wieder auf 7 gestellt und Auflösung wie vorher auch auf 1680x1050....und Es geht wieder !!!

Sehr komische Sache..naja muss ich wohl erstmal mit 7 weiter spielen..gibt wohl keine Möglichkeit auf 5 um zustellen was ?

Trotzdem THX für die Hilfe Holdrio, hauptsache es geht wieder !


----------



## AchtBit (16. Mai 2009)

Problem mit Fallout Addons. Wenn ich das Haupt Spiel durch hab, dann funktioniert 'Ort anzeigen' bei den Aufgaben nicht mehr. Ich benutz die 'Weiterspiel' Mod.

Heisst das, ich darf Fallout3 nicht beenden um die Addons zu zocken??


----------



## Bumblebee (16. Mai 2009)

AchtBit schrieb:


> Heisst das, ich darf Fallout3 nicht beenden um die Addons zu zocken??


 
Hatte bisher niemals nicht Probleme
Oder anders rum - doch -das geht und du darfst


----------



## AchtBit (16. Mai 2009)

Naja, jedesmal wenn ichs beende, dann tauch ich nach dem Abspann bei der komischen Hütte wieder auf. Wenn ich dann bei denn Aufgaben das Addon wähle und Ort anzeigen, dann zeigt er mir den Ort aber nicht an. Ich hab jetzt einfach die Simulation vor der letzten Mission im Hauptspiel gestartet. Da gehts nämlich noch.


----------



## orca113 (17. Mai 2009)

Sagt mal lässt sich bei Fallout 3 keine Auflösung einstellen? Hbe mir Patch 1.5 draufgemacht und direkt nach dem installieren. Kann aber nirgendwo irgendwie vernünftig die Auflösung und die Grafik einstellen wie AA und so weiter.... Ist das normal?


----------



## Holdrio (17. Mai 2009)

Hm, eigentlich ist "Optionen" im Launcher nicht so schwer zu finden, oder? 
Dort wird Auflösung usw eingestellt.
Wenn das gemacht ist am besten eine Verknüpfung direkt zur EXE machen, dann startet Fallout 3 sogar ohne DVD im Laufwerk.



ShrinkField schrieb:


> Sehr komische Sache..naja muss ich wohl erstmal mit 7 weiter spielen..gibt wohl keine Möglichkeit auf 5 um zustellen was ?



Ne wüsste auch nicht wie, war sogar bei der Zweitinstallation auf anderem Rechner so, ohne den gleichen ugridstoload Wert in der ini nur Crash beim laden dieser Saves.
Dummerweise merkt man das erst hinterher, willkommen im Club.


----------



## orca113 (17. Mai 2009)

> Hm, eigentlich ist "Optionen" im Launcher nicht so schwer zu finden, oder?



Ja gut das ist richtig aber bei mir finde ich da keine Auflösung zum einstellen.Ich mein ich bin bekloppt,aber das ich jetzt total bekloppt bin...

Oder ist das so das das Game das alles selbständig einstellt nachdem es die vorhandene Grafikhardware erkannt hat?


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Mai 2009)

Nochmal ganz langsam
Der *Launcher* ist NICHT das Teil wo du laden/sichern/was auch immer machen kannst
sondern das Teil ganz am Anfang
Dort lässt sich das alles einstellen - vertrau mir


----------



## orca113 (17. Mai 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nochmal ganz langsam
> Der *Launcher* ist NICHT das Teil wo du laden/sichern/was auch immer machen kannst
> sondern das Teil ganz am Anfang
> Dort lässt sich das alles einstellen - vertrau mir


Ja also ich habe das gerade nochmal alles versucht aber ich vermute das meine Installation so oder so ne Macke hat,jetzt kann ich dort auch gar nix mehr anklicken und es stürtzt ab schon im Launcher. Jeder zweite Versuch das Game zu starten endet mit einer Meldung von Secu Rom u.s.w...... 

Na ja ich werde es neu installieren.


----------



## ShrinkField (19. Mai 2009)

Ich hab mich heute im Laufe des Tages 2 mal bei Fallout nexus regestriert um den CBO Mod zu laden, hab bis jetzt noch keine Bestätigungs Mail gekriegt..auf beide Emails !!!


kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die erreiche bei nexus oder obs den Mod woanders gibt !? 

Wäre sehr nett 

gruß ShrinkField


edit: Hat sich geklärt, hab ne Mail bekommen.


----------



## ThoR65 (19. Mai 2009)

Hi Fallout 3 Freunde.
Ich hab mir mal gedacht Fallout 3 neu anzufangen. Also alle 3 Addons installiert (vielmehr in die richtigen Ordner kopiert), und von ganz vorne angefangen. Mein Hauptinteresse lag hierbei auf dem Sinn der Levelerhöhung durch das dritte Addon. Also hab ich nur die Hauptquest bis zum Ende gespielt. 
Ernüchternd ist der Umstand, das man schon bei Level 12 ist, wenn man vor dem Steuerpult ins Koma fällt. Bleiben nur noch 18 Level übrig, die sich dann auf alle Nebenquests und den 3 Addons verteilen. Meiner Meinung nach reicht das hinten und vorne nicht aus. Mit Broken Steel bin ich grad mal zur hälfte durch, und hab schon Level 16 erreicht, ohne eine Nebenquest geschweige denn The Pitt und Anchorage angespielt zu haben. 
Eventuell sollte man seitens Bethesda über einen Patch nachdenken, der die Levelgrenze weiter anhebt. 
Ob, und in wie fern die bekannten Levelmods funktionieren (im Bezug auf das 3. Addon) kann ich nicht sagen. Bei den meisten Usern gibt es diesbezüglich Probleme, wenn man über den Level 30 hinauskommt.
Trotzdem macht es wieder richtig Spass durchs Ödland zu streifen, und dabei genüsslich die eine oder andere Flasche "Pure Aqua" zu trinken.
Bis demnächst und viele Grüße aus der Vault 08/15-4711

ThoR65


----------



## riedochs (19. Mai 2009)

Ich bin ja schon länger mit dem Hauptquest fertig und spiele dank MOD noch die restlichen Nebenquests. Aber irgendwie bekomme ich keine Quests von Broken Steel.

Wo muss ich denn hin um die zu bekommen?


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Mai 2009)

Nun, ThoR, da hast du natürlich recht

Seit dem Launch von F3 ist das wohl eines der am meisten diskutierten Themen weltweit
Bethesda hat sich schon des öfteren dazu geäussert - aber immer wieder eher "schwammig"


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (20. Mai 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Ich bin ja schon länger mit dem Hauptquest fertig und spiele dank MOD noch die restlichen Nebenquests. Aber irgendwie bekomme ich keine Quests von Broken Steel.
> 
> Wo muss ich denn hin um die zu bekommen?



Broken Steel beginnt direkt, nachdem du die Mainquest abgeschlossen hast,ich hab einfach nen alten Spielstand geladen und die Tussi in den verstrahlten Raum von Project Purity geschickt, danach Abspann und dann gings los mit "2 weeks later".

Buggt aber bei manchen noch rum, teils wirst du dann nicht angesprochen nach dem aufwachen (war bei mir gottseidank nicht so), aber ich hatte dann Probleme, dass der Paladin Tristan nicht an besagtem Rockland-Tunnel beim Dunwich-Gebäude stand, liess sich jetzt aber dank Installation von G.E.C.K. auch lösen


----------



## ShrinkField (20. Mai 2009)

Ich hätte da gleich wieder ne Frage 


Was soll das im 1. Bild sein ?? War da nachts unterwegs und in einem Haus waren die Symbole...ich glaub das ist auch so beim Purity Projekt grad so, vor der Konsole, weiß das jemand ?

Bild 2: Hatte mir ein Waffen mod geladen und jetzt sind die neuen Waffen oben am Lauf weiß, warum ??

Bitte um Antwort, gruß ShrinkField


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (20. Mai 2009)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> Ich hätte da gleich wieder ne Frage
> 
> 
> Was soll das im 1. Bild sein ?? War da nachts unterwegs und in einem Haus waren die Symbole...ich glaub das ist auch so beim Purity Projekt grad so, vor der Konsole, weiß das jemand ?
> ...



Grafik-Bug, da ist irgendwas faul

Am besten den Mod wieder runter, hast du den 1.5-Patch drauf?
Der macht mit einigen Mods Zicken!

Siehe meinen Post zuvor wegen Missions-Bug, liegt wohl am HD-Patch bei mir lt. diversen Foren-Berichten!


----------



## ShrinkField (20. Mai 2009)

Hmm da muss doch was dahinter stecken ? 

Im Labor beim Purity Projekt ist das ja auch, ich dachte das löst sich vielleicht noch später auf wenn ich was neues habe..?

Mods habe ich nur die drauf (siehe Anhang)


Und habe den 1.4 Patch drauf weil ich gelesen habe dass es mit dem 1.5 Probleme gibt mit Mods..

Naja bin jetzt Level 15 und wird immer heftiger mit der Fallout 3/Ödland Sucht..damn..

edit: Überlege jetzt grade ob ich mir den CBO  German Mod drauf machen soll..ich guck mal^^


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (20. Mai 2009)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> Hmm da muss doch was dahinter stecken ?
> 
> Im Labor beim Purity Projekt ist das ja auch, ich dachte das löst sich vielleicht noch später auf wenn ich was neues habe..?
> 
> ...



Hmmm, wenn du Broken Steel drauf hast würde ich auf jeden Fall den 1.5er-Patch draufziehen, lt. dem Bethesda-Forum gibts sonst womöglich Probleme mit den Quests, sobald BS nach Beendigung der Mainquest anfängt!


----------



## orca113 (21. Mai 2009)

Also Leute jetzt mal was anderes:
Ich habe das Game nun Angefangen,die ei oder andere Aufgabe angenommen aber meines erachtens bis du Anfangs sowas von gearscht.... ich kommme nirgends lebend an... was kann ich tun um am Anfang wenigstens heil irgends anzukommen? Bringt es was erstmal Aufgaben in Megaton zu übernehmen?


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Mai 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> .... aber meines Erachtens bis du anfangs sowas von gearscht....


 
Kann ich nun gar nicht bestätigen - ich hatte nie Probleme

Aber natürlich muss man sich erst etwas bescheiden
Die Umgebung von Megaton ist nicht sehr gefährlich - also ja, erstmal "lokal arbeiten"


----------



## ThoR65 (21. Mai 2009)

Ich geb Bumblebee mal sowas von Recht. Wenn man in Megaton den einen oder anderen "Job" erledigt, ist man sehr schnell auf der Erfolgsspur, vorausgesetzt, man läuft nicht wie ein suizidgefährdeter Blindgänger in jede Gegnerschar. Hier und da anschleichen erleichtert die Arbeit ungemein. Und immer in Bewegung bleiben. So lassen sich die ersten Aufgaben von Moira Brown, Moriaty und Lucas Simmons ohne größeren Schaden an der eigenen Biohülle erledigen. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## orca113 (21. Mai 2009)

Ok,ich habe jetzt zumindest ein Gerät das 5,56mm Argumente anzubringen weiß.... Habe die Wasserleitung repariert und werde jetzt mal nen Auftrag für Moira Brown erledigen.Das Sturmgewehr habe ich vom Sherrif weil der Typ der wollte das ich die Bombe hochgehen lasse ihn erschossen hat nachdem ich ihn verraten habe. War das gut?


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (21. Mai 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ok,ich habe jetzt zumindest ein Gerät das 5,56mm Argumente anzubringen weiß.... Habe die Wasserleitung repariert und werde jetzt mal nen Auftrag für Moira Brown erledigen.Das Sturmgewehr habe ich vom Sherrif weil der Typ der wollte das ich die Bombe hochgehen lasse ihn erschossen hat nachdem ich ihn verraten habe. War das gut?



Passt schon, dein Karma-Level ist jetzt halt Richtung "good guy" unterwegs, dass ist ja das schöne an dem Spiel, dass du freie Entscheidung hast, wie du die Quests angehen willst


----------



## Malkav85 (21. Mai 2009)

Ich hät mal ne Frage: Wie kommt man wieder in die Vault 101? Hab mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, das man bei einem Quest nochmal reinkommt.


----------



## Eightball1984 (21. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
habe ein Problem mit dem DLC The Pitt. Ich bin jetzt nach Uptown gegangen und mit Asher zu sprechen, kann ihn aber nicht ansprechen. Der andere Typ mit dem man nach dem Kampf im Loch redet ist auch da. Muss ich vorher noch irgendwas bestimmtes machen oder ist das ein Bug? Hilft es wenn ich die Erweiterung einfach nochmal neu runterlade?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Mai 2009)

Eightball1984 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe ein Problem mit dem DLC The Pitt. Ich bin jetzt nach Uptown gegangen und mit Asher zu sprechen, kann ihn aber nicht ansprechen. Der andere Typ mit dem man nach dem Kampf im Loch redet ist auch da. Muss ich vorher noch irgendwas bestimmtes machen oder ist das ein Bug? Hilft es wenn ich die Erweiterung einfach nochmal neu runterlade?


der Unterhält sich erstmal noch einige min mit jemand anderen 

nach dem das erledigt ist kann man selbst mit dem Reden


----------



## Holdrio (21. Mai 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> .Das Sturmgewehr habe ich vom Sherrif weil der Typ der wollte das ich die Bombe hochgehen lasse ihn erschossen hat nachdem ich ihn verraten habe. War das gut?



Sofern du für immer in der Blechhütte in dem miefigen Bombenkraterkaff leben willst ja. 
Das nette Penthouse mit schöner Aussicht im Tenpennytower ist damit halt Geschichte für dich, ausser mit bescheissen per Mod.

Und ja, am Anfang vorsichtig in der Nähe bleiben ist natürlich ratsam, wer sich auf untersten Leveln schon aufmacht das ganze Ödland zu erkunden lebt gefährlich.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Mai 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich hät mal ne Frage: Wie kommt man wieder in die Vault 101? Hab mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt, das man bei einem Quest nochmal reinkommt.


einfach wieder hinlaufen wenn es schon soweit ist hast du dann da einen neuen Radio Sender


----------



## orca113 (21. Mai 2009)

Ok,ich hänge gerade im Super Duper Mart herum und ich kann das Terminal da nicht Hacken.Habe so eine Mitarbeiter ID Card gefunden geht das damit irgendwie? ich verstehe das nicht?


----------



## orca113 (21. Mai 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Sofern du für immer in der Blechhütte in dem miefigen Bombenkraterkaff leben willst ja.
> Das nette Penthouse mit schöner Aussicht im Tenpennytower ist damit halt Geschichte für dich, ausser mit bescheissen per Mod.
> 
> Und ja, am Anfang vorsichtig in der Nähe bleiben ist natürlich ratsam, wer sich auf untersten Leveln schon aufmacht das ganze Ödland zu erkunden lebt gefährlich.


 
Habe ich später nochmal die Chance auf ein anständiges Anwesen?


----------



## Holdrio (21. Mai 2009)

Es gibt nur entweder oder bei den zwei Wohnungen im Spiel, höchstens mit Mods kann man beide haben, oder natürlich auch ein ganz anderes Zuhause bei den vielen Häusermods.


----------



## orca113 (22. Mai 2009)

Mist. Ok,ich fange nochmal an... auf jedenfall habe ich jetzt durchblick und auch schon einige Gegner zerlegt. Wie geil ist dann?!:

Jagdflinte.Der Schuss,der Knall,die geilen Effekte im VATS.... Paaaaaaaaaaaf! Der Gegner liegt.... 

orca hat ein neues lieblings Spiel......


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Mai 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> orca hat ein neues Lieblings-Spiel......


 
Willkommen im Club


----------



## ThoR65 (22. Mai 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Mist. Ok,ich fange nochmal an... auf jedenfall habe ich jetzt durchblick und auch schon einige Gegner zerlegt. Wie geil ist dann?!:
> 
> Jagdflinte.Der Schuss,der Knall,die geilen Effekte im VATS.... Paaaaaaaaaaaf! Der Gegner liegt....
> 
> orca hat ein neues lieblings Spiel......


 
Hmmmmmm........ was für euphorische Bemerkungen machst du, wenn Du erstmal mit nem *Hochleistungsofen* oder einer *Teslakanone* durch die Gegend ballerst?? 
Vom *Präzisions-Gailinglaser* will ich gar nicht erst anfangen.

mfg ThoR65

P.S.: die Soldaten der Enklave können dank des Addons Broken-Steel ne ganze Menge einstecken. Richtig krass ist aber der Supermutantenüberlord. Wie gut das ich vorher mit der Muni sparsam umgegangen bin.


----------



## orca113 (24. Mai 2009)

Nach einem Sonnen,Alkohol,Staub und lärmreichen Wochenende in der Eifel beim 24h Rennen am Nürburgring habe ich eben nocheinam mit Fallout 3 angefangen denn ich möchte ja das Penthouse.... auch wenn ich eigentlich kein übler Typ bin 

Wie ist das reicht meine HD4850 mit 512Mb aus um mal so ein HD Texturpack drauf zu ballern? Habe momentan leider nur diese Übergangsgraka...


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (24. Mai 2009)

Für das Texturpack wäre wohl eine Grafikkarte mit 1GB VRAM empfehlenswert, sonst dürfte sehr schnell der VRAM ausgehen.


----------



## Wendigo (24. Mai 2009)

Kann es sein, dass Windows Live nicht Vista 64bit Kopatibel ist?
Kann mir da leider keine akt Version von runterladen.

Aso, wieviel kosten denn die 3 Addons jeweils und ist bekannt, obs diese bald als DVD-Rom Version geben wird.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Mai 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass Windows Live nicht Vista 64bit Kopatibel ist?
> Kann mir da leider keine akt Version von runterladen.
> 
> Aso, wieviel kosten denn die 3 Addons jeweils und ist bekannt, obs diese bald als DVD-Rom Version geben wird.



1. nein kann nicht sein
2. 800 Punkte jeweils also am besten 4200 für 45 Euro kaufen 
oder auf die DVD Versionen warten kommen wohl noch bis ende des Jahres raus bzw. die Komplett Version die ganz am ende kommt


----------



## Wendigo (24. Mai 2009)

Wie bekommich denn diese Windows Live Punkte?
Muss ich die über XBox360 mir besorgen oder geht es auch anderweitig mit em PC?


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Wie bekomme ich denn diese Windows Live Punkte?
> Muss ich die über XBox360 mir besorgen oder geht es auch anderweitig mit em PC?


 
Ja, letztendlich ist es so
Der Account ist "plattformübergreifend" - der Einstieg läuft aber "XBox-mässig" ab (brauchst aber natürlich nur den Account - nicht das Gerät)


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. Mai 2009)

ALTERNATE - ENTERTAINMENT - Gaming - Xbox 360 - Zubehör - Microsoft Xbox 360 Live Points Card 4200

oder im normalen Handel dann meist für 50 Euro bei Media Markt und Co. in der X-Box 360 Ecke
bei Alternate kommt auch noch Versand dazu bei Amazon nicht

http://www.amazon.de/Xbox-360-Live-..._8?ie=UTF8&s=videogames&qid=1243241346&sr=1-8

die Karten sind sowohl für X-Box 360 als auch PC gültig !!!
der DLC gilt aber jeweils nur für die Plattform für die man ihn gekauft hat
wenn man ihn für beide haben will wird es dann doppelt so teuer


----------



## orca113 (25. Mai 2009)

Johnny_Rhino schrieb:


> Für das Texturpack wäre wohl eine Grafikkarte mit 1GB VRAM empfehlenswert, sonst dürfte sehr schnell der VRAM ausgehen.


 
Aber eine normale GTX260 mit ca. 900Mb V Ram geht doch auch oder?


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (25. Mai 2009)

Ja, auf jeden Fall, aber bei Karten mit nur 512Mb VRAM dürfte das Texturpack nicht so besonders toll laufen. Bei allem was mehr hat, sollte es eigentlich kein Problem sein (wenn die Karte selbst schnell genug ist, aber das ist ja logisch^^).


----------



## orca113 (29. Mai 2009)

Also ich habe jetzt die Arbeit am Überlebenshandbuch begonnen b.z.w. beendet. Am Ende war ich in Minefield. Dort würde ich in aus der Ferne beschossen.

Tja,diesen Problems hat sich dann mein Freund "Jagdflinte" angenommen (vom Spielplatz aus mit VATS bei 1%er Trefferchance auf Kopf nach dem 3 Schuss...) und es gelöst.Leider habe ich irgendwie das Gefühl das dies nicht gut war und der Opa besser noch lebt....?


----------



## Holdrio (29. Mai 2009)

Soviel ich weiss ist der Opa nix besonderes, gibt keine Quest von dem oder so, aber der hat doch ein Heckenschützengewehr eben, das solltest du dir grapschen.
Damit kannst du dir Jagdflintenübungen  mit 1% Chance auf weite Distanz sparen. 



Wendigo schrieb:


> Wie bekommich denn diese Windows Live Punkte?
> Muss ich die über XBox360 mir besorgen oder geht es auch anderweitig mit em PC?



Mit dem Livemüll würd ich mich nicht mehr rumnerven, schon bald alles auf DVD, im Oktober dann zusätzlich die GOTY mit allen 5 DLC drin.
Den letzten DLC gibts dann allerdings auch nur bei der GOTY auf DVD.
http://www.f7c-network.com/news-artikel,41174,1.html


----------



## orca113 (29. Mai 2009)

Ok ich habe eben was gefunden für das der Opa gut sein soll aber egal...

Sagt mal ohne das ihr was Spoilert: Bekomme ich es in irgendeiner Form im Grundspiel mit Außerirdischen zu tun?


----------



## Wendigo (29. Mai 2009)

Bisher ist mir dies nur indirekt passiert. Allerdings hab ich schon lange nicht alles entdeckt.


----------



## Holdrio (29. Mai 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ok ich habe eben was gefunden für das der Opa gut sein soll aber egal...



Toller Kommentar, entweder sagen was oder ganz bleiben lassen. 

Ausserirdische: Ja


----------



## ThoR65 (29. Mai 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Toller Kommentar, entweder sagen was oder ganz bleiben lassen.


 

Ich sag nur: "Paradise Falls, Sklaven." Damit müsstest Du doch was anfangen können. 

@orca: Auserirdische gibt es noch nicht in Fallout 3.  Aber wer weiss......


----------



## INU.ID (29. Mai 2009)

Hi.

Hab eben auf Youtube gesehen das es so eine Waffe gibt mit der man Menschen beeinflussen kann - wo finde ich die?


----------



## Wendigo (30. Mai 2009)

Meinst du diese Art von Versklavungsstrahen?

Paradise Falls. Man bekommt se vom "Pförtner"


----------



## INU.ID (30. Mai 2009)

THX


----------



## orca113 (30. Mai 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Toller Kommentar, entweder sagen was oder ganz bleiben lassen.
> 
> Ausserirdische: Ja



Soll ich hier was kaputt Spoilern du Held

Ok,jetzt gehts weiter. Mensch ist das ein geiles Game....


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. Mai 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage zu der Quest, bei der man die Unabhängigkeitserklärung besorgen soll. Ich bin schon in dem Gebäude und habe auch der Frau bei der Verteidigung geholfen (5 Granaten nacheinander geworfen). Jetzt stehe ich mit ihr vor der Verschlossenen Tür und ich bekomme die nicht auf. Sie hat mir ein Kennwort gegeben (Glaube irgendwas mit "Volk"). WO muss ich das eingeben?


----------



## Sarge_70 (30. Mai 2009)

hast du denn mit sydney den Aufzug zum "gesicherten Ostflügel des Archivs" genommen ?

grüsse


----------



## »EraZeR« (30. Mai 2009)

Hat sich erledigt. Aber kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich Bannon finde? Ich laufe schon die ganze Zeit wie ein Irrer durch Rivet City.


----------



## Wendigo (30. Mai 2009)

Bannon ist unten im Markt zu finden. Verkauft dort Kleidung, wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Mal was anderes. In diesem Fort befindet sich eine Tür, die sich nur von anderer Stelle bedienen lässt. Wo ist diese andere Stelle?


----------



## Wendigo (1. Juni 2009)

Wo finde ich eigentlich genau diesen ominösen Fatman, der mehrere Bomben abschießen kann? Ist es evtl. sogar in diesem Fort?


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Wo finde ich eigentlich genau diesen ominösen Fatman, der mehrere Bomben abschießen kann? Ist es evtl. sogar in diesem Fort?


 
Du meinst bestimmt die *MIRV* - die 8 Mini-Nukes gleichzeitig abfeuert
Die findet man im Depot der Nationalgarde
Allerdings brauchst du die Nachrichten der Keller Familie um da ran zu kommen - und die wiederum wollen auch erst gefunden werden ...


----------



## Wendigo (1. Juni 2009)

Und wo finde ich diese? Haben die keinen festen Fundort?


----------



## »EraZeR« (1. Juni 2009)

Könnt ihr mir mal bitte bei der Mission Reilly Underground helfen? Ich habe Reilly gefunden, doch ich habe nicht genug Sprache oder Medizin, sodass ich sie befragen kann. Dann habe ich in einem Guide gelesen, dass man durch die U-Bahn zu dem Punkt kommt. Doch ich finde den nicht, auch die angebliche Markierung auf meiner Karte ist nicht vorhanden, obwohl ich das Notsignal längst bekommen habe. Irgendwann bin ich dann ins Kapitol gegangen und habe mich da durch geballert. Ich glaube, dass das Gebiet eigentlich für eine spätere Quest gedacht ist. Könnt ihr mir bitte helfen!


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Juni 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Und wo finde ich diese? Haben die keinen festen Fundort?


 
Doch - natürlich
Bloss ist es doch so, dass dieses Spiel nur dann wirklich Spass macht wenn man *selber* erkundet was die Gegend so zu bieten hat...


----------



## orca113 (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo,ich bin gerade dabei mit ein paar Guhlen den Tenpenny Tower Platt zu machen. Lohnt das?


----------



## ThoR65 (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo Fallout 3 Freunde.

*Nun ist es offiziell: für Fallout 3 wird es 2 weitere DLCs geben.*  

Zum einen wäre das *Point Lookout*, welcher am 25.Juni erscheint. Hierbei wird man in einem Sumpfgebiet um eine mysteriöse Stadt umherwandern. Das Arreal soll sehr groß und frei begehbar sein.

Der 2.DLC hört auf den Namen *Mothership Zeta*. Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, handelt es sich hierbei um Aliens, die man auf deren Mutterschiff bekämpft, auf welches man von den Aliens entführt wurde.

Somit dürfen wir uns auf weitere Stunden mit unserem mehr oder weniger namenlosen Helden freuen.

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Juni 2009)

Ich stimme in den Jubel ein


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. Juni 2009)

Mein Problem hat sich übrigens von selbst gelößt. Ich habe erstmal die Hauptquest gemacht und bin 2 Level aufgestiegen (auf Level 10) und habe so genug Medizin, dass ich Reilly aufwecken kann. Ich habe jetzt meinen Vater getroffen und er ist nach Rivet City gedüst. Wie weit bin ich mit der Hauptquest?

Vorallem Poin Lookout finde ich sehr interessant, weil es von dem typischen Fallout 3 Setting abweicht und gruselatmosphäre hat!


----------



## Holdrio (4. Juni 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Hallo,ich bin gerade dabei mit ein paar Guhlen den Tenpenny Tower Platt zu machen. Lohnt das?



Mach einfach Saves immer vor Quests oder nach jeder Entdeckung auf der Map usw, dann kannst du es falls gewünscht anders rum spielen.
Gibt oft verschiedene Wege und was lohnt oder nicht, hängt ja auch sehr vom eigenen Geschmack ab.



ThoR65 schrieb:


> *Nun ist es offiziell: für Fallout 3 wird es 2 weitere DLCs geben.*



Öhm, warst du auf ner einsamen Insel in den Ferien? 
Ist doch schon über zwei Wochen alt die Meldung und hier auch schon vor Tagen erwähnt worden:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-sammelthread-fallout-3-a-179.html#post817397
Die GOTY im Oktober finde ich aber am interessantesten, kostet für PC eigentlich genau so viel wie alle 5 DLC einzeln, die sind immer 10 Euros wenn ich nicht irre.


----------



## ShrinkField (4. Juni 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ok ich habe eben was gefunden für das der Opa gut sein soll aber egal...
> 
> Sagt mal ohne das ihr was Spoilert: Bekomme ich es in irgendeiner Form im Grundspiel mit Außerirdischen zu tun?



Ich kann von meiner Seite aus sagen dass ich noch nichts mit Aliens  zutun hatte im Grundspiel.  Hab vor paar Tagen jetzt Broken Steel angefangen aber bis jetzt nicht weiter gezockt..

Freu mich schon sehr auf die DLC's so macht das immer wieder Spass (nicht so wie FC2)

gruß ShrinkField


----------



## orca113 (5. Juni 2009)

Wo habt ihr sowas wie Broken Steel eigentlich her? Kann man das irgendwo kaufen?


----------



## ThoR65 (5. Juni 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr sowas wie Broken Steel eigentlich her? Kann man das irgendwo kaufen?


 
Ich habs vom GfWL Marktplace. Aber wenn Du dich bis Oktober gedulden kannst, darfst Du alle *5* DLC auf DVD käuflich erwerben.


----------



## Wendigo (5. Juni 2009)

In welcher Preiskategorie wird sich diese dann bewegen?


Was enhalten diese Addons eigentlich genau??

Mehr Städte?
Mehr Waffen?
Mehr Gegner?

Was noch?


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (5. Juni 2009)

Die Game of the Year-Edition wird das Hauptspiel und die 5 DLCs beinhalten und wahrscheinlich 50€ kosten. 
Was die DLCs im einzelnen enthalten, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


----------



## Wendigo (5. Juni 2009)

Die 5 DLCs werden nicht seperat vom Hauptspiel erhältlich sein?


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. Juni 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> In welcher Preiskategorie wird sich diese dann bewegen?
> 
> 
> Was enhalten diese Addons eigentlich genau??
> ...



Eigentlich sind es eigenständige Questreihen. Ich zocker zurzeit Operation Anchorage und finde es eigentlich ziemlich langweilig. Man ballert sich einfach nur durchs Level, mehr nicht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. Juni 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind es eigenständige Questreihen. Ich zocker zurzeit Operation Anchorage und finde es eigentlich ziemlich langweilig. Man ballert sich einfach nur durchs Level, mehr nicht.


die anderen 2 sind besser ...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube auf gameware.at gab es jetzt kürzlich die erste Addon DVD mit den ersten drei Addons zum kaufen....

Ich glaube aber nur für die Englische Fassung....

Von meinem Bürorechner aus komme ich wegen dem Filter nicht dort rein....

Ich schau mal heute abend von zu Hause aus...

Mfg


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. Juni 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> die anderen 2 sind besser ...



Hoffe ich auch, Operation Anchorage finde ich einfach öde. Wie lange dauert es, bis ich endlich durch bin? Bin gerade dabei, die 2 Tankstellen in die Luft zu jagen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Juni 2009)

So....

Ich habe es gefunden....

Die Addons auf DVD....

Fallout 3: The Pitt & Operation Anchorage - gameware.at

Mfg


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Juni 2009)

Hej Leute hab da mal eine Frage an euch ist es normal das, dass Spiel ab und zu einen starken Ruckler von sich gibt, tritt aber nur selten auf oder stürzt mal ab. Habe nichts in der ini Datei umgestellt auser die auflösung auf 1920X1200 und dann noch auf 16:10 gestellt. Als Patch habe ich nur das HD-Patch runtergeladen und auch in der ini-Datei eingestellt und den Level 100-Patch, ansonsten funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Allso ich denke mal nicht das es an meiner Hardware liegt oder doch, oder sollte ich mal die anderen Spiele-Patches herunterladen, währe erfreut über eine Antwort, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ThoR65 (10. Juni 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hej Leute hab da mal eine Frage an euch ist es normal das, dass Spiel ab und zu einen starken Ruckler von sich gibt, tritt aber nur selten auf oder stürzt mal ab. Habe nichts in der ini Datei umgestellt auser die auflösung auf 1920X1200 und dann noch auf 16:10 gestellt. Als Patch habe ich nur das HD-Patch runtergeladen und auch in der ini-Datei eingestellt und den Level 100-Patch, ansonsten funktioniert alles einwandfrei. Allso ich denke mal nicht das es an meiner Hardware liegt oder doch, oder sollte ich mal die anderen Spiele-Patches herunterladen, währe erfreut über eine Antwort, Mfg Snapstar


 
hi snapstar,
das erste was auffällt ist, das du nur den HQ-Texturmod und den Lvl 100-Mod installiert hast. Wie sieht es mit den *normalen* Patches aus??
Der lvl100-mod ist nicht grad die beste Wahl, nimm lieber den lvl 30-40 Mod. 
Hast du eines der Addons installiert? Bei Broken Steel wird die Levelgrenze auf 30 angehoben (in meinen Augen immer noch zu wenig).
Ich hab für den HQ-Texturmod meine ini-Dateien so geändert, dass das Spiel nun mehr Speicher nutzen kann. Desweiteren hab ich die Texturauflösungen in den inis fest eigestellt.

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Juni 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> hi snapstar,
> das erste was auffällt ist, das du nur den HQ-Texturmod und den Lvl 100-Mod installiert hast. Wie sieht es mit den *normalen* Patches aus??
> Der lvl100-mod ist nicht grad die beste Wahl, nimm lieber den lvl 30-40 Mod.
> Hast du eines der Addons installiert? Bei Broken Steel wird die Levelgrenze auf 30 angehoben (in meinen Augen immer noch zu wenig).
> ...



Danke erst mal für die Antwort eine Frage gleich mal was hast du in der ini-Datei umgestellt um mehr Speicher zu nutzen und welcher Speicher ist damit gemeint der Vram der Graka oder der Arbeitsspeicher.
Soll ich dann die ganzen Patches runterladen für ein Stabileren Betrieb und kann ich dann noch meine Save-Games benutzen. Wo bekomme ich denn Level 30-40 Mod her bzw. habe ich gehört das der Level 40 Mod Probleme macht und was ist so schlimm am Level 100 Mod. Sorry das gleich so viel auf einmal kommt will bloss ordentlich Fallout 3 Zocken. Würde mich über eine weitere Antwort freuen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ThoR65 (10. Juni 2009)

hi snapstar,
Also die normalen Patches sind Pflicht, da diese für eine stabileren Betrieb sorgen.
Gemeint ist der Hauptspeicher. 
Zum Thema ini-Tweaking kann ich dir diese Seite empfehlen. TweakGuides.com - Fallout 3 Tweak Guide

Den lvl 30-40 Mod bekommst du hier: Level Cap Workaround at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community. Den stellst Du auf lvl 30 ein.
Die Savegames sind m.E. weiterhin nutzbar (ich hatte keine probs).
Der lvl 100-Mod hat mir und meinen Freunden sehr viele Probleme bereitet. Teilweise musste man das Game bis zu 8 mal neu starten, um überhaupt weiterspielen zu können.

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Juni 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> hi snapstar,
> Also die normalen Patches sind Pflicht, da diese für eine stabileren Betrieb sorgen.
> Gemeint ist der Hauptspeicher.
> Zum Thema ini-Tweaking kann ich dir diese Seite empfehlen. TweakGuides.com - Fallout 3 Tweak Guide
> ...



Dann danke ich erst mal und bringe mal mein Fallout auf denn neuesten stand und schau ob sich was an der Peformence gethan hat.Danke nochmal, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo noch mal habe da eine Frage zum Level 30-40 Mod wieso kann ich ihn nicht aktivieren beim Level 100 Mod wahr das kein Problem Bitte um Hilfe.
Um auf das starke Ruckeln zurück zu kommen das ab und zu auftritt liegt wahrscheinlich das ich die neuesten Patches nicht drauf hatte. Habe mit Fraps getestet und habe im Durchschnitt 55-60Fps allso kann es an der Hardware nicht liegen ich hoffe das es durch die Updates behoben worden ist. Kann mir jemand sagen für was die Vorkriegsbücher da sind und wie ich mein eigenes Haus in Megaton bekomme, freue mich schon auf eine Antwort, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (10. Juni 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen für was die Vorkriegsbücher da sind und wie ich mein eigenes Haus in Megaton bekomme, freue mich schon auf eine Antwort, Mfg Snapstar



Die kannst du der Gelehrten Yearling von der Stählernen Bruderschaft in der Bibliothek von Arlington für teuer Kronkorken verticken


----------



## »EraZeR« (10. Juni 2009)

Wie kann ich eigentlich die Mods installieren? Ich habe schon die Ini datei umbenannt wie hier angegeben:*** Mods einfügen - Global Gameport[/url]

Auch den mod manager habe ich schon installiert, aber ich kann die datei nicht auswählen, sodass das spiel diese mitlädt. Oder ist das garnicht nötgig?


----------



## snapstar123 (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo wollte mal fragen ob irgenjamand weis wo die Screens abgespeichert sind, die man in Fallout 3 macht um die mal hoch zu Laden. Will mal schauen ob die Performence passt vom rein Optischen her gegenüber euren einstellungen in der ini . Hab dazu mal ne Frage in der normalen Fallout ini gibt es ja die ini Datei fDefaultFOV=75.0000 die ich ja in 95.2000 umgestellt habe um 16:10 Breitbild zu haben dann habe ich in der FalloutPrefs ini die selben Daten gefunden bloss in 75.0000 einstellungen. Allso muss ich alles was ich in der ersten ini umstelle auch in der zweiten ini umschreiben wenn es vorhanden ist, denn es sind ja auch unterschitliche ini-Dateien in den beiden ini`s . Allso bitte ich darum ob mir das jemand erklären kann währe sehr nett,Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wendigo (13. Juni 2009)

Entweder im Spielehauptverzeichnis oder unter eigene Dateien, wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Juni 2009)

um 16:10 oder 16:9 zu Spielen musst du doch gar nicht in einer Ini rumfummeln bei Fall Out 3


----------



## snapstar123 (13. Juni 2009)

Habe da noch ne Frage zu denn Screens. Darf ich unzenzierte Screens von der Uncut Version Hochladen oder ist das verboten allso z.b. ein zerhackter Raider oder so was, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo habe eine dringende Frage an euch die sehr wichtig ist.Ich bin gerade dabei die Nebenaufgabe Die Kraft des Atom zu machen und will sie entschärfen. Habe erst das Angebot von Mister Burke angenommen und dann von Scheriff Lucas Stimms. So wenn ich jetzt Mister Burke verpfeife nimmt der Scheriff ihn ja mit und wird von Mister Burke umgebracht, so wenn ich jetzt Mister Burke töte kann ich dann noch die Nebenaufgabe Tenpenny Tower machen. Also weis nicht so was ich machen will brauche umbedingt eine behausung um meine Wertvollen Gegenstände abzulegen und in Megaton habe ich ja noch Aufgaben zu machen währe nett wenn mir jemand aus der zwickmühle helfen könnte, Mfg Snapstar
Vorallem ist Mister Burke ja der Auftraggeber für die Nebenaufgabe Tenpenny Tower und der Scheriff hat gute Waffen und Muni genauso wie Mister Burke.
Allso bitte helft mir.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Juni 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hallo habe eine dringende Frage an euch die sehr wichtig ist.Ich bin gerade dabei die Nebenaufgabe Die Kraft des Atom zu machen und will sie entschärfen. Habe erst das Angebot von Mister Burke angenommen und dann von Scheriff Lucas Stimms. So wenn ich jetzt Mister Burke verpfeife nimmt der Scheriff ihn ja mit und wird von Mister Burke umgebracht, so wenn ich jetzt Mister Burke töte kann ich dann noch die Nebenaufgabe Tenpenny Tower machen. Also weis nicht so was ich machen will brauche umbedingt eine behausung um meine Wertvollen Gegenstände abzulegen und in Megaton habe ich ja noch Aufgaben zu machen währe nett wenn mir jemand aus der zwickmühle helfen könnte, Mfg Snapstar
> Vorallem ist Mister Burke ja der Auftraggeber für die Nebenaufgabe Tenpenny Tower und der Scheriff hat gute Waffen und Muni genauso wie Mister Burke.
> Allso bitte helft mir.


genug Erfahrung bei Sprengstoff und das geht wie von selbst


----------



## snapstar123 (13. Juni 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> genug Erfahrung bei Sprengstoff und das geht wie von selbst



Sprengstoff erfahrung habe ich genug aber was sol ich machen wenn die beden angenomen Tot sind und die Bombe entschärft ist bekomme ich dann noch die Belohnung und mein Haus, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Juni 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Sprengstoff erfahrung habe ich genug aber was sol ich machen wenn die beden angenomen Tot sind und die Bombe entschärft ist bekomme ich dann noch die Belohnung und mein Haus, Mfg Snapstar


der Scherif ist tot ? dann kommt sein Sohn glaub ich...


----------



## snapstar123 (13. Juni 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> der Scherif ist tot ? dann kommt sein Sohn glaub ich...



Alsso wenn ich Mister Burke an den Scheriff verpfeife dann will er in mitnehmen und sobld sie drausen sind besser gesagt wenn ich dann raus gehe ist der Scheriff schon tot und ich will dann auch natürlich Mister Burke abknallen weil er ja daneben steht wie ein depp. Bloss die andere aufgabe Tenpenny Tower macht ja auch Mister Burke und wenn er tot ist kann ich sie ja nicht mehr machen oder. Brauche doch nur ein Haus um meine Schätze zu verstauen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen wo ich meine Gegenstände ablegen kann ohne das sie verschwinden währe sehr nett den ich verzweifle voll allso bitte gibt mir jemand einen Tipp, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Juni 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hallo kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen wo ich meine Gegenstände ablegen kann ohne das sie verschwinden währe sehr nett den ich verzweifle voll allso bitte gibt mir jemand einen Tipp, Mfg Snapstar


entweder in deiner Hätte in Tenpenny Tower oder in Megaton

ich habe beide nicht getötet

wenn Tenpenny Tower must du aber Megaton in die Luft Jagen und nicht die Bombe entschärfen

einfach entschärfen und dann beim Scheriff oder dann mit ihm oder seinem Sohn[dem neuen Scheriff] reden


----------



## snapstar123 (13. Juni 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> entweder in deiner Hätte in Tenpenny Tower oder in Megaton
> 
> ich habe beide nicht getötet
> 
> ...



O.K. Danke ich werde einfach die Bombe entschärfen um mein Heim in Megaton zu bekommen. Mach aber einen extra Spielstand um zu sehen wie die Atomexplosion aussieht und sich das alles entwickelt allso beides ausprobieren. Wo kann ich die screens finden ich habe schon überall danach gesucht währe nett wenn mir jemand helfen könnte, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Owly-K (13. Juni 2009)

Der Quest "Tenpenny Tower" geht auch ohne Burke. Chief Gustavo im Tower ist der Auftraggeber.


----------



## snapstar123 (13. Juni 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Der Quest "Tenpenny Tower" geht auch ohne Burke. Chief Gustavo im Tower ist der Auftraggeber.



O.K. Danke man dann ist ja meine grösste sorge weg aber weist du vieleicht wo die screens gespeichert sind und Danke nochmal für die Hilfe das wahr echt hilfreich deine Info, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Owly-K (13. Juni 2009)

Im Verzeichnis des Spiels, als .bmp


----------



## Olstyle (13. Juni 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Der Quest "Tenpenny Tower" geht auch ohne Burke. Chief Gustavo im Tower ist der Auftraggeber.


Allerdings solltest du da vorher etwas an deiner Sprache gefeilt haben, sonst lässt er dich afaik gar nicht erst in den Tower rein.


----------



## Wendigo (14. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, dann kommt man auch für 100 Kronkorken rein.
Ansonsten eben speichern und im Notfall immer wieder laden.


----------



## Owly-K (14. Juni 2009)

Ich glaube, Oberghoul Roy kann auch als Questgeber fungieren. Schau mal ins Fallout-Wiki, da stehen meist brauchbare Infos:

The Vault


----------



## Olaf Oktober (14. Juni 2009)

was ganz anderes - habe fallout 3 nun schon vor längerer zeit durchgespielt und mir fiel gerade beim durchstöbern dieses threads ein, daß ich ein "rätsel" (sofern es eines ist) nicht lösen konnte....

irgendwo im ödland steht eine wellblechhütte (ich glaube es war - wenn ihr die karte vor euch habt - ziemlich mittig in nördlicher richtung), die sich nicht öffnen läßt bzw. brauchte man einen besonderen schlüssel dafür. ich habe nie herausgefunden, welches "geheimnis" diese hütte beherbergt.... selbst mit dem treuen hund an meiner seite und den entsprechenden befehlen ("bring mir ein waffe..." etc.) konnte ich das rätsel um die hütte nicht knacken....

hat wer die lösung für diese rätselhafte hütte???


----------



## Holdrio (14. Juni 2009)

Hattest du in deinem Spiel mal ein "Siegergewehr", das einmalige Heckenschützengewehr?
Wenn nicht ist es vielleicht das, denn das liegt in so einer kleinen Hütte, allerdings kann man das Schloss dort auch knacken mit Skill 100 soweit ich mich erinnere und braucht keinen Schlüssel.
In dem Fall wäre es dann doch nicht das, dann müsstest du mal den Ort genauer angeben.


----------



## snapstar123 (14. Juni 2009)

Hab da mal eine Frage zu der Nebenaufgabe Formicula habe die Fünf Wächterameisen erledigt und die Optoinale=Riesenarmeise nicht verletzen erledigt dann bin ich zurück zum Profesor Lesko und konnte mir eins von zwie Extras aussuchen habe aber nicht die 300 Erfahrungspunkte bekommen. Kann es sein das ich den Jungen Bryan Wilks erst ein neues zu Hause suchen muss um an die erfahrungspunkte zu bekommen. Ich habe mich an alle Deteils der Nebenaufgabe gehalten, habe ja das Lösungsbuch aber leider keine Erfahrungspunkte, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (14. Juni 2009)

Habe noch mal ne Frage zu denn Screens weil ich die nicht finde oder zu Blöd bin. Selbst mit der Suchfunktion von Vista findet er sie nicht obwohl wenn ich beim Spielen einen Screen mache dann zeigt es mir ja an das ich einen gemacht habe. Kann es sein das wenn ich Fraps laufen lasse wegen der Fps zahl die wo anders gespeichert werden oder muss ich wenn ich einen Screen erstellt habe Paint öffne Strg und V drücken muss wie bei den Screens vom Desktop z.b. wenn man Takt oder Temps hier ins Forum hochladen will das so machen muss. Währe erfreut wenn mir endlich jemand Helfen kann und ist es sicher das es .bmp-Dateien sind freue mich sehr über eine Antwort, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olaf Oktober (14. Juni 2009)

@holdrio - nee, ich glaube, daß mit dem siegesgewehr wars nicht (das war doch in einem verschlossenen schrank oder???).... es gibt eine hütte, dafür brauchte man einen extra schlüssel (ich glaube, am eingang vom schrottplatz steht auch so ein schuppen, den man nur mit dem dafür geeigneten schlüssel öffnen kann).... ich muß es nochmal anspielen und dann mach ich mal ein paar pics vom ort der hütte, die ich meine....


----------



## snapstar123 (14. Juni 2009)

Hab mal eine Frage zu den ini-Dataien wenn ich mehr Optik haben will muss ich dann in der normalen Fallout ini oder die Pref ini umstellen wie zum beispiel grössere sicht weit und mehr Grass oder weniger sowas z.b. Allso ich hab alles was ich umstellen kann oder besser gesagt ich weis was man umstellen sollte und was nicht aber was ist die ausschlagebene ini das möchte ich gerne wissen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olaf Oktober (14. Juni 2009)

@Snapstar - bei mir sind die screenshots auch gut versteckt - der ordner, wo die abgelegt sind (in vista) lautet in etwa 

c:\benutzer\*user*\appdata\local\virtualstore\programm files\bethesda softworks\fallout3

gilt für die screenshots, die mit der "druck"-taste im spiel gemacht werden. habe oft gelesen, daß die pics angeblich im fallout3-ordner unter "my games" landen - bei mir sind da nur die saves. 

zurück zu meiner frage mit der verschlossenen wellblechhütte - die steht nördlich vom waffenhaus wheaton - läßt sich auch nicht mit der dietrich-funktion 100 öffnen.... wer hat nen tipp???

Karte
Hütte
Schlüssel?


----------



## Owly-K (15. Juni 2009)

Hast du das HQ der Regulatoren gefunden?


----------



## ThoR65 (15. Juni 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hab mal eine Frage zu den ini-Dataien wenn ich mehr Optik haben will muss ich dann in der normalen Fallout ini oder die Pref ini umstellen wie zum beispiel grössere sicht weit und mehr Grass oder weniger sowas z.b. Allso ich hab alles was ich umstellen kann oder besser gesagt ich weis was man umstellen sollte und was nicht aber was ist die ausschlagebene ini das möchte ich gerne wissen, Mfg Snapstar


 
hi snapstar,
ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, das ich dir am 10.06.09 um 10:38 Uhr einen Link zum tweaken der ini Dateien gegeben habe. Dort steht auch welcher Wert in welcher ini welche Auswirkung hat.
Zum Thema Screenshots: Diese werden im Spieleverzeichniss abgelegt. Bei mir ist es E:\Bethesda Softworks\Fallout 3. Und wieso hast Du eigentlich Fraps am laufen, wenn Du spielst??


----------



## snapstar123 (15. Juni 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> hi snapstar,
> ich glaube mich erinnern zu können, das ich dir am 10.06.09 um 10:38 Uhr einen Link zum tweaken der ini Dateien gegeben habe. Dort steht auch welcher Wert in welcher ini welche Auswirkung hat.
> Zum Thema Screenshots: Diese werden im Spieleverzeichniss abgelegt. Bei mir ist es E:\Bethesda Softworks\Fallout 3. Und wieso hast Du eigentlich Fraps am laufen, wenn Du spielst??



Um zu sehen wann meine Fps einbrechen weil ich in 1920X1200 Spiele und dazu noch hohe einstellungen habe wie zum b.z. HD-Pack, Fullunkut usw. und deswegen wollte ich ab und zu testen bei welchen einstellung in der ini mein System an seine grenzen ist aber es läuft einwandfrei mit meinen Einstellungen. Danke nochmal für den Link der war sehr nützlich ich habe bloss wo anders gelesen das die Pref ini Hauptsächlich für die Optik da ist, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (15. Juni 2009)

Olaf Oktober schrieb:


> @Snapstar - bei mir sind die screenshots auch gut versteckt - der ordner, wo die abgelegt sind (in vista) lautet in etwa
> 
> c:\benutzer\*user*\appdata\local\virtualstore\programm files\bethesda softworks\fallout3
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tipp aber leider auch nichts gefunden na ja irgendwann finde ich die schon, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. Juni 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp aber leider auch nichts gefunden na ja irgendwann finde ich die schon, Mfg Snapstar


mach die doch mit fraps


----------



## snapstar123 (15. Juni 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> mach die doch mit fraps



Stimmt habe ich gar nicht dran gedacht, Danke nochmal, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (15. Juni 2009)

*So .....

Jetzt spinne ich total....


Ich baue mir ein G.E.E.K. ...

Mfg*


----------



## ThoR65 (16. Juni 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *So .....*
> 
> *Jetzt spinne ich total....*
> 
> ...


 
Joooo... Du sorgst für frisches Wasser, und ich stelle Nuka-Cola-Quantum her. Ist ganz einfach.  
Wie hast Du das geschaft, das Du ein G.E.E.K bauen kannst?? 
Uuuupsssss.... habs gelesen. Iwie bist Du voll Fallout 3 süchtig. Das würd ich behandeln lassen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Juni 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Joooo... Du sorgst für frisches Wasser, und ich stelle Nuka-Cola-Quantum her. Ist ganz einfach.
> Wie hast Du das geschaft, das Du ein G.E.E.K bauen kannst??
> Uuuupsssss.... habs gelesen. Iwie bist Du voll Fallout 3 süchtig. Das würd ich behandeln lassen.


 
Die Ärzte und meine Frau sind der Meinung ich bin ein Hoffnungsloser Fall....

Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (16. Juni 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Die Ärzte und meine Frau sind der Meinung ich bin ein Hoffnungsloser Fall....
> 
> Mfg


 
Naja, solange Du nicht Deinen Pipboy (Navi) programmieren musst um von A nach B zu gelangen, oder zu Deiner Frau sagst, sie möge dir eine Nuka-Cola-Quantum bringen. Kritisch wird es, wenn Du bei Deinem Hausarzt nach einem Stimpak verlangst. . Spätestens dann würd ich was anderes spielen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Juni 2009)

Wie ist es eigentlich möglich, seinen Charakter mal von vorne zu sehen?


----------



## ThoR65 (16. Juni 2009)

Versuche mal Deinen Alterego nicht zu bewegen (ca 3Min.)... oder [f] [^] [t][f][c][^]. Aber nicht weitererzählen. Ist ein Geheimniss.


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Juni 2009)

Da passiert bei mir nichts, außer das ich nach f+^ eine art Console habe und nachdem ich tfc^ eingegeben habe, bin ich wieder normal im spiel.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Juni 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Naja, solange Du nicht Deinen Pipboy (Navi) programmieren musst um von A nach B zu gelangen, oder zu Deiner Frau sagst, sie möge dir eine Nuka-Cola-Quantum bringen. Kritisch wird es, wenn Du bei Deinem Hausarzt nach einem Stimpak verlangst. . Spätestens dann würd ich was anderes spielen.


 

ACH....deshalb hat mich mein Hausarzt gestern so seltsam angeschaut....

Mfg


----------



## Olstyle (16. Juni 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Wie ist es eigentlich möglich, seinen Charakter mal von vorne zu sehen?


Einfach mal das Mausrad gedrückt halten und die Maus bewegen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (16. Juni 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Einfach mal das Mausrad gedrückt halten und die Maus bewegen.





Danke.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Juni 2009)

Hej Leute habe endlich Screens machen können zwar nur mit Fraps aber egal. Jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage was ihr sagt ob das eine schöne Optik hat oder ob ich noch mehr aus der ini-Datei rausholen kann. Bis jetzt fallen die Fps nicht unter 45 und ist flüssig auser diese komischen Laderuckler die ab und zu auftreten. Weitere Bilder folgen noch, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Juni 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hej Leute habe endlich Screens machen können zwar nur mit Fraps aber egal. Jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage was ihr sagt ob das eine schöne Optik hat oder ob ich noch mehr aus der ini-Datei rausholen kann. Bis jetzt fallen die Fps nicht unter 45 und ist flüssig auser diese komischen Laderuckler die ab und zu auftreten. Weitere Bilder folgen noch, Mfg Snapstar




Ääähhhh 

Wo sind denn die Bilder....

Hast Du eine weiße Fahne auf weißem Grund Fotografiert ????


Mfg


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Juni 2009)

Sorry, Screens vergesen oh man jetzt sind sie zu groß. Muss sie jetzt erst mal umwandeln hab aber noch mal gleich ne Frage kann man auch Videos von Fallout 3 hochladen sind mit Fraps gemacht und sorry noch mal wegen den Screens lade sie aber bald hoch, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ThoR65 (17. Juni 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ääähhhh
> 
> Wo sind denn die Bilder....
> 
> ...


 
Siehst Du Rossi... ich hab Dir so oft gesagt: "Lass das mit dem JET. Das macht die Augen weich."


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Juni 2009)

Hab mal ne Frage mit welchen Bearbeitungsprogramm kann ich am besten meine Bilddateien verkleiner sind nämlich zu groß um sie hoch zu laden. Oder kann es sein das ich meine Auflösung runter schrauben weil ich in 1920X1200 Spiele, währe über eine Antwort erfreut damit ich endlich Screens hochladen kann, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ThoR65 (17. Juni 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage mit welchen Bearbeitungsprogramm kann ich am besten meine Bilddateien verkleiner sind nämlich zu groß um sie hoch zu laden. Oder kann es sein das ich meine Auflösung runter schrauben weil ich in 1920X1200 Spiele, währe über eine Antwort erfreut damit ich endlich Screens hochladen kann, Mfg Snapstar


 
Am einfachsten ist es, wenn Du die Bilder mit Paint öffnest, und dann als .jpg speicherst.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Juni 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Frage mit welchen Bearbeitungsprogramm kann ich am besten meine Bilddateien verkleiner sind nämlich zu groß um sie hoch zu laden. Oder kann es sein das ich meine Auflösung runter schrauben weil ich in 1920X1200 Spiele, währe über eine Antwort erfreut damit ich endlich Screens hochladen kann, Mfg Snapstar



die win on bord mittel reichen eigentlich


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Juni 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Am einfachsten ist es, wenn Du die Bilder mit Paint öffnest, und dann als .jpg speicherst.



Ja, Danke es hat geklappt. Manchmal kommt man mit den einfachsten Dingen weiter als mit irgendwelchen komplizierten Dingen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Juni 2009)

Hab da mal eine Frage zu den Waffen. Machen der Raketenwerfer, Gatling und Flammenwerfer eigentlich sinn oder soll ich sie lieber verkaufen. Habe schon genug Starke Waffen wie das Chinesische Sturmgewehr, 44 Magnum mit Ziehlfernrohr, Kampfflinte usw. alsso bräuchte ich ja die Grossen Waffen nicht oder lieber erst mal aufheben denn genug hab ich schon gefunden genauso wie Muni, Mfg Snapstar ach ja hab eigentlich nur Kleine Waffen hoch geskillt.


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Juni 2009)

Et schaut doch schee aus  Nochn paar Textur Mods (zB. Greenworld V2) und dann wird die GraKa glühen ^^

Ldt. Edith befiehlt: Große Waffen brauchst du gegen "Ende" des spiels, wenn die Gegner ein höheres Level haben. Bei mir hat sich das Gatling sehr bewährt.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Juni 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Et schaut doch schee aus  Nochn paar Textur Mods (zB. Greenworld V2) und dann wird die GraKa glühen ^^



Wo bekomme ich die Mods her. Danke für die Bild bewertung ich finde das, dass Wasser sehr gut aussieht es kommen ja noch mehr aber wie siehts mit Videos aus, gibt es da eine möglichkeit sie hoch zu laden, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Juni 2009)

Hier kannste nach Mods, Waffen, etc. suchen  Einfach rechts im Suchfeld eingeben (zB: "Texture")


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Juni 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Hier kannste nach Mods, Waffen, etc. suchen  Einfach rechts im Suchfeld eingeben (zB: "Texture")



Danke für die Mods aber mit dem Fullunkut Mod macht es erst richtig spass. Würde ja gerne Videos hochladen wenn es halt nicht verboten ist ein Hardcore Video von Fallout 3 wo es gerade in Zeitlupe einen Supermutanten zerfezt, und noch mal Danke für die Mods, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Malkav85 (17. Juni 2009)

Gern geschehen  Zum Helfen ist das Forum schließlich da.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Juni 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Gern geschehen  Zum Helfen ist das Forum schließlich da.



Genau so sehe ich das auch aber hast du vieleicht wegen denn Videos eine Antwort auf lager, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ThoR65 (17. Juni 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hab da mal eine Frage zu den Waffen. Machen der Raketenwerfer, Gatling und Flammenwerfer eigentlich sinn oder soll ich sie lieber verkaufen. Habe schon genug Starke Waffen wie das Chinesische Sturmgewehr, 44 Magnum mit Ziehlfernrohr, Kampfflinte usw. *alsso bräuchte ich ja die Grossen Waffen nicht* oder lieber erst mal aufheben denn genug hab ich schon gefunden genauso wie Muni, Mfg Snapstar ach ja hab eigentlich nur Kleine Waffen hoch geskillt.


 
Du hast noch keine Teslakannone auf der Schulter gehabt. Das ist eine Große Wumme mit ordentlich bumm. Sogar auf Entfernung.


----------



## snapstar123 (17. Juni 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Du hast noch keine Teslakannone auf der Schulter gehabt. Das ist eine Große Wumme mit ordentlich bumm. Sogar auf Entfernung.



Und würdesd du mir vieleicht veraten im welchen sektor sie stekt, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Juni 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hab da mal eine Frage zu den Waffen. Machen der Raketenwerfer, Gatling und Flammenwerfer eigentlich sinn oder soll ich sie lieber verkaufen. Habe schon genug Starke Waffen wie das Chinesische Sturmgewehr, 44 Magnum mit Ziehlfernrohr, Kampfflinte usw. alsso bräuchte ich ja die Grossen Waffen nicht oder lieber erst mal aufheben denn genug hab ich schon gefunden genauso wie Muni, Mfg Snapstar ach ja hab eigentlich nur Kleine Waffen hoch geskillt.




Soooo...

Raketenwerfer, Gattling und Flammenwerfer machen nicht viel Sinn....

Die Anderen Waffen von Dir sind schon mal eine Gute Wahl 

Von denen gibt es auch Modifikationen mit mehr Wumms....

Später macht ein Lasergewehr Sinn...Schaden ist zwar nicht sehr groß, aber braucht nur wenig VATS Punkte und ist auf der Entfernung extrem Zielgenau...

Das Plasmagewehr ist die Ultimative Waffe....Richtet extrem viel Schaden an, aber auf großer Entfernung sehr Unpräzise....

Es gibt auch eine Lasergattling....die haut richtig rein....verballert aber viel Muni....

Und dann gibt es auch noch den FATMAN...

ABER ....

Schau mal hier....das beantwortet viele Deiner Fragen....haben wir mal zusammengestellt....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...lout-3-das-uberlebenshandbuch.html#post502076

Mfg


----------



## Owly-K (17. Juni 2009)

Leuten, die kleine Waffen geskillt haben, 5mm-Muni ohne Ende mit sich rumschleppen und leichte bis mittelschwere Probleme mit den BoS-Gegnern haben, kann ich das Achilles Rifle ans Herz legen.

Sound und Texturen sind nicht gerade der Brüller, aber es fügt sich harmonisch ins Game ein und hat Bumms ohne Ende. Frisst dafür auch Muni ohne Ende, aber 5mm wird von den anderen kleinen Waffen ja sonst nicht gebraucht.

Das Ding hat mir den Umgang mit Mutie-Overlords, Albinoskorpionen und den anderen neuen Komparsen deutlich vereinfacht, ohne per Mod oder eigenem Eingriff deren Werte zu "tunen".


----------



## ThoR65 (18. Juni 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Soooo...
> 
> Raketenwerfer, *Gattling* und *Flammenwerfer* machen nicht viel Sinn....
> 
> ...


 
Den normalen Gaitling hab ich gegen den *Präzisionsgaitling* ausgetauscht, der Flammenwerfer wurde vom *Hochleistungsofen* abgelöst, und der Fatman musste der *Teslakanone * weichen. Nun hab ich 3 Waffen die jeder Situation gerecht werden, wobei ich immo dem *Hochleistungsofen* den Vorzug gebe. Dieser lässt sich sowohl in- als auch outdoor hervoragend einsetzen und wirkt auf kleiner bis großer Entfernung. Ein Supermutantenüberlord ist mit 2-3 Treffern geschichte.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Juni 2009)

Also ich muss sagen das mir die Kampfflinte ans Herz gewachsen ist, ein schuss von naher entfernung bei einen Supermutanten und den Kopf zerlegtzt es in einzelteile. Auch die 10mm Maschinen Pistole zerhaut einen Supermutanten bei mir im V.A.T.S auch sofort allso mit meinen Waffen sortimen bin ich sehr zufrieden hab alles um gegner aus naher und verner entfernung sofort zerlegen kann aber die Fatman hole ich mir natürlich auch habe selbst das Lösungsbuch aber trozdem Danke. Bin erst mal auf der suche nach allen Wackelköpfen und damit werde ich erst mal eine weile beschäftigt sein sowie die Vertigkeitsbücher, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Holdrio (18. Juni 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Soooo...
> Raketenwerfer, Gattling und Flammenwerfer machen nicht viel Sinn....



Nana da muss ich als Flammenwerferfan doch entschieden widersprechen! 
Den fand ich im Gegenteil die beste Waffe überhaupt im Spiel in kleineren Umgebungen wie Metro, Häuser oder auch in DC draussen.
Vor allem gegen mehrere Gegner auf einmal ist der einfach top, auch ganze Mutantengruppen sind damit ruckzuck weg, auch gepanzertes wie Skorpione mögen den nicht.
Fühlte mich ab dem eigentlich unbesiegbar trotz noch tiefem Level, selbst 3,4 Mutanten an einem Metroausgang waren damit plötzlich keine Bedrohung mehr.
VATS? Phaaa, den "Weicheiermodus" braucht man damit gar nicht mehr. 
Der bessere "Flammenspeier" (Franklin Metro) ist natürlich noch besser und sehr zu empfehlen.

Minigun (die meinst wohl mit Gattling?) ist dagegen wirklich ein Witz, mickriger Schaden und ultralahm auch noch.
Bis die schiesst hat der Flammenspeier schon ein ganzes Regiment gebrutzelt. 
Raketenwerfer fand ich aber geil wegen der irren Reichweite, der schiesst sogar noch klar weiter als das HSG, probierts mal aus.


----------



## snapstar123 (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo keiner da oder alle am Zocken Fallout 3 bestimmt es kann ja anders gar nicht sein na ja, wahr auch gerade im Ödland und habe diese hässlichen chinesischen Guhl´s gekillt und viele Vertigkeitsbücher eingesamelt. Es gibt insgesamt 5 Fertigkeitsbücher 2 Vorkriegsbücher und Nuka Cola Quantum Zone 16.05 und in 16.03 den Bubbelhead für Glück wenn es jemanden Interesiert. Gehört dieser abschnitt in Zone 16.05 also Mama Dolce`s Lebensmittelladen vieleicht zu einer NB Aufgabe oder kann ich da drin noch den rest von denen Ausrotten und mir die ganzen chinesischen Sturmgewehre holen den fast jeder von ihnen hat eins, ein wahres Paradies für Waffenfreunde, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (19. Juni 2009)

Hier kommen noch ein Paar Bilder von mir, ich hoffe das die Optik euch gefällt. Muss halt noch ein bisschen rumstellen um noch mehr raus zu holen bin aber lieber am zocken denn ich finde die Optik nicht schlecht deswegen ist eure meinung gefragt, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Juni 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Nana da muss ich als Flammenwerferfan doch entschieden widersprechen!
> Den fand ich im Gegenteil die beste Waffe überhaupt im Spiel in kleineren Umgebungen wie Metro, Häuser oder auch in DC draussen.
> Vor allem gegen mehrere Gegner auf einmal ist der einfach top, auch ganze Mutantengruppen sind damit ruckzuck weg, auch gepanzertes wie Skorpione mögen den nicht.
> Fühlte mich ab dem eigentlich unbesiegbar trotz noch tiefem Level, selbst 3,4 Mutanten an einem Metroausgang waren damit plötzlich keine Bedrohung mehr.
> ...


 

Zugegeben der "Flammenspeier" haut wirklich rein....

Es geht aber nichts über eine Nuka Granate....

Bevor ich den Rakentenwerfer richtig eingesetzt habe....habe ich mit Lincolns Repetiergewehr schon 3 Gegner per Kopfschuss erledigt.....

Waffen sind Geschmackssacht....es viele gute davon....und man kann noch mehr Tolle per Mod nachladen.....

Mfg


----------



## snapstar123 (21. Juni 2009)

Hey Leute habe mal eine wichtige Frage weil ich jetzt schon fast eine Stunde suche. Habe eine Leiche gefonden der eine Notiz und ein Schlüssel hatte.. In der Notiz steht das er ein Verstäck auf den Schrottplatz ( Zone 6.03 ) Hatt, in der Nordwestlichen ecke wo ein ausgebrannter Bus ist und ein Roter Güterwagen und dort soll es irgenwo sein. Kann mir Bitte jemand Helfen habe schon im Lösungsbuch geschaut aber da habe ich auch nichts gefunden. Da sollen 3 Fertigkeitsbücher drinen sein falls das hilft ob es jemand schon endeckt hat und weis wo im Boden oder am Auto oder im Bus, also habe schon ewig geschaut und verzweifle langsam also bitte hilfe, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Owly-K (21. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind die Sachen im Bus. Ist aber schon länger her, dass ich den Kram gefunden habe...


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juni 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, sind die Sachen im Bus.


 
Stimmt - und ist schwer zu finden
Guck im Bus auf den Boden - ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass da noch das Rudiment einer Treppe zum Obergeschoss war


----------



## Owly-K (21. Juni 2009)

Wie immer, weiß man beim Fallout Wiki bescheid:
John's Treasure Box - The Vault, the Fallout wiki - Fallout, Fallout 2, Fallout 3, and more


----------



## snapstar123 (21. Juni 2009)

O.K: Danke Jungs es lag direkt vor meiner Nase und habe es nicht gesehen na ja egal habs ja jetzt gefunden. Habt ihr eine ahnung wieviel Punkte es für eine Wackelpuppe gibt ich meine die für die Vertigkeitspunkte zum Beispiel für Dietrich denn im Lösungsbuch steht 10% oder geben die doch vieleicht 10 Punkte auf die fertigkeit. Habe ausversehen Dietrich hoch gepuscht auf 100 und wollte die Wackelpuppe jetzt dafür holen aber vorher die Punkte wieder runter setzen auf 90. Deshalb Frage ich ob jemand weis wie viel Punkte die Bubbelhaeds für fertigkeiten geben währe sehr hilfreich, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2009)

Irgendwie ist mir das Puppen sammeln zu doof. Auch so mach ich eh schon fast alles locker platt.

Vor allem nach dem ersten Zusammentreffen mit der Enklave(siehe Anhang).


----------



## snapstar123 (21. Juni 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist mir das Puppen sammeln zu doof. Auch so mach ich eh schon fast alles locker platt.
> 
> Vor allem nach dem ersten Zusammentreffen mit der Enklave(siehe Anhang).



Ist das die Powerrüstung der Enklaven wenn ja, auf jeden fall sieht sie geil aus. Bin hald bei der Ruine von Bethesda wo es ja den Bubbelhead für Dietrich gibt und wenn sie 10 Punkte gibt kann ich sie ja einer anderen Fähigkeit geben deshalb muss ich halt wissen wie viel sie geben damit ich weis vie viel Punkte ich wieder nehmen kann um sie wo anders verteilen kann, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2009)

Das ist die Teslarüstung. Die normale Powerrüstung hätte sich nicht gelohnt, da ist die Ranger-Rüstung ja noch besser.

Der Helm kommt wieder weg, da passt nämlich die Guhlmaske nicht drunter.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. Juni 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Das ist die Teslarüstung. Die normale Powerrüstung hätte sich nicht gelohnt, da ist die Ranger-Rüstung ja noch besser.
> 
> Der Helm kommt wieder weg, da passt nämlich die Guhlmaske nicht drunter.



Was ist so besonders an der Guhl Maske, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (21. Juni 2009)

Damit greift dich kein Guhl mehr an.
 Ausserdem hat sie 3 SR und ist somit zusammen mit einem hadelsüblichen Kampfhelm genau so stark wie der Powerhelm der Enklave.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. Juni 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Damit greift dich kein Guhl mehr an.
> Ausserdem hat sie 3 SR und ist somit zusammen mit einem hadelsüblichen Kampfhelm genau so stark wie der Powerhelm der Enklave.



O.K: Danke für die nützliche Info bin dann mal weg und gehe in das Ödland, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (21. Juni 2009)

Habe da noch mal eine Frage kann man irgendwie die Fertigkeitspunkte wieder zurücknehmen nachden man sie verteilt hat ich meine bei der nächsten Levelerhöhung um Dietrich 100 wieder auf 90 zu setzen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Juni 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Habe da noch mal eine Frage kann man irgendwie die Fertigkeitspunkte wieder zurücknehmen nachden man sie verteilt hat ich meine bei der nächsten Levelerhöhung um Dietrich 100 wieder auf 90 zu setzen, Mfg Snapstar


ja mit cheats schon ... sonst nicht


----------



## snapstar123 (21. Juni 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> ja mit cheats schon ... sonst nicht



O.K. Danke für die Info muss dann woll cheaten sonst bringt mir der Bubbelhead der vor mir steht gar nichts nur zum anschauen höchstens, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## HomeboyST (22. Juni 2009)

Kurze Frage mal von mir. K.A. warum ich aufgehört habe Fallout 3 zu Zocken.. aber naja.. 

Hätte bock wieder anzufangen. Aber dann komplett mit alles Add Ons. 

Weiß einer wann und ob eine komplette Edition raus kommt ? Also auch mit Lösungsbuch etc...

Weiterhin, wenn ich mir die Mods installiere... kann man dann auch die Add Ons zocken ?


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juni 2009)

HomeboyST schrieb:


> .... wann und ob eine komplette Edition raus kommt ? Also auch mit Lösungsbuch etc...


 
Herbst bis Winter / ja / anzunehmen



HomeboyST schrieb:


> ... Weiterhin, wenn ich mir die Mods installiere... kann man dann auch die Add Ons zocken ?


 
Im Prinzip ja



HomeboyST schrieb:


> Kurze Frage mal von mir. K.A. warum ich aufgehört habe Fallout 3 zu Zocken.. aber naja..


 
Ist mir auch unverständlich - fang halt wieder an 



 btw. hast du eine DATASETTE an deinem C16er


----------



## Olaf Oktober (24. Juni 2009)

Neuer Fallout 3 Mod in Sicht - bin gestern eher zufällig über die hier verlinkte Seite gestoßen: 

R.A.F.O.

Und ich muß sagen - Leute, daß Ding ist der Hammer!!!! (Auch wenn es noch nicht ganz fertig ist....) Hab es gestern angetestet - hat mich vom Stuhl gehauen.

Es handelt sich hierbei um einen sogenannten Balance-Mod, bei dem Ihr unzählige Schwierigkeitsgrade, die Häufigkeiten der KI's, das Handelsystem, die Geschwindigkeit eurer Charakterentwicklung und, und, und selber einstellen könnt. Ebenfalls dabei sind neue Gegner (z.B. junge Todeskrallen, verschiedene Raiderarten, Endboss-Gegner....) und auch ein paar neue Waffen bzw. neue Rüstungen..... hier und jetzt alles aufzuzählen scheint mir eigentlich unmöglich - testet selber!

Der Hersteller dieses Mods - Raimund - bastelt wohl bereits seit Anfang des Jahres daran. Sofern ich es nachlesen konnte, war er auch für einen der besten Komplett-Mods bei Oblivion zuständig - vielleicht wissen ja einige unter Euch bereits, wovon ich hier schreibe.....

Schauts Euch an und schlackert mit den Ohren! 

PS: Die Installation ist etwas langwierig, aber sehr gut beschrieben - selbst für einen Amateur wie mich.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. Juni 2009)

Hier will noch ein paar Screens hochladen und hoffe sie gefallen euch, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Juni 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hier will noch ein paar Screens hochladen und hoffe sie gefallen euch, Mfg Snapstar


 
Nun, nichts was ich nicht auch schon gesehen hätte - trotzdem immer wieder schön 
Und schliesslich war das dein 100. Post


----------



## Olaf Oktober (29. Juni 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nun, nichts was ich nicht auch schon gesehen hätte - trotzdem immer wieder schön



Na dann mal etwas, was Du vielleicht noch nicht gesehen hast .

Pic1 ist von einem Mod namens "My Clubhouse", Pic2,3,4 sind vom weiter oben verlinkten "R.A.F.O." - ihr seht dabei zwei neue Rüstungen im Camouflage-Design und zwei neue Waffen - eine Version eines "Langen Scharfschützengewehres" und der Bruder der Abgesägten Schrotflinte - das "Schrotgewehr"..... diese Bilder hier sind nur eine klitzekleine Auswahl....


----------



## Owly-K (29. Juni 2009)

Wer eine richtig geile deutsche Questmod sucht, sollte mal Cube Experimental anspielen. Hat ein klitzekleines bisschen mit den "Cube"-Filmen zu tun, man muss diese aber nicht unbedingt kennen. Leider bestehen die Questbelohnungen nur aus Waffen der Marke "sieht aus wie eine normale FO3-Wumme und ist völlig overpowered", aber die Mission selbst macht Laune.


----------



## snapstar123 (29. Juni 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Wer eine richtig geile deutsche Questmod sucht, sollte mal Cube Experimental anspielen. Hat ein klitzekleines bisschen mit den "Cube"-Filmen zu tun, man muss diese aber nicht unbedingt kennen. Leider bestehen die Questbelohnungen nur aus Waffen der Marke "sieht aus wie eine normale FO3-Wumme und ist völlig overpowered", aber die Mission selbst macht Laune.


Ich kenne den Film und hab gleich mal eine Frage zu den ganzen Mods. Ist es eigentlich möglich wenn man die Mods instaliert hat wie denn von dir beschrieben das normale Spiel weiter zu Spielen wie Hauptaufgabe und neben Quests, also ich will darauf hinaus ob es dem eigentlichen Spielablauf verändert. Währe froh wenn mich mal jemand aufklären könnte.
Habe ja selber Mods instaliert aber nur sowas wie Level 30, 40, 100 und Fullunkutpatch, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Owly-K (29. Juni 2009)

Cube ändert nix am Hauptspiel; es sei denn, du nutzt die Über-Waffen. Die versauen die Balance.


----------



## snapstar123 (29. Juni 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Cube ändert nix am Hauptspiel; es sei denn, du nutzt die Über-Waffen. Die versauen die Balance.



O.K. dann Danke ich dir für die Info und weis jetzt bescheid und zocke es erst mal so durch, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Lucky.Smile (30. Juni 2009)

Hat jemand von euch ein Savegame von Vault 86? Da wo man den G.E.E.K...Dingsda holen muss. Ich hab den Bug das wenn ich durch die Türe gehen soll und dann von so ner Granate getroffen werde, nix passiert.

Habe leider keine anderen Spielstände 


Lucky


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Juli 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Cube ändert nix am Hauptspiel; es sei denn, du nutzt die Über-Waffen. Die versauen die Balance.


kann meine Überwaffe am Ende gar nicht mehr ablegen und durch einige Türen bin ich nur dann Ghost Cheat durch gekommen


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2009)

Lucky.Smile schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch ein Savegame von Vault 86? Da wo man den G.E.E.K...Dingsda holen muss.


Ich hätte noch ein Savegame kurz danach(in Raven Rock).

Viel einfacher ist aber das aktivieren des Backup Autosaves/Quicksave.

Du musst nur unter C:\Users\_Username_\Documents\My Games\Fallout3\Saves autosave.fos.bak in autosave.fos(selbiges kannst du wiederum vorher einfach löschen wenn es eh hängt) umbenennen und schon hast du dein funktionierendes Savegame(gleiches Vorgehen funktioniert auch bei quicksave.fos.bak ...).


----------



## Wendigo (1. Juli 2009)

Besteht eigentlich die Möglichkeit, sich zu Raven Rock wieder Zugang zu verschaffen, wenn man erst einmal draußen ist?


----------



## Olstyle (1. Juli 2009)

Kommt wahrscheinlich drauf an wie man sich mit dem "Präsidenten" einigt.
Ich hab ihn dazu überredet den ganzen Komplex in die Luft zu sprengen, da ist also nichts mehr zum betreten.


----------



## superman1989 (1. Juli 2009)

nein das geht nicht mehr! egal wie ^^

als müsst ihr die wackel puppe zuerst holen^^


----------



## Bumblebee (2. Juli 2009)

superman1989 schrieb:


> ...also müsst ihr die Wackelpuppe zuerst holen^^


 
Oder aber später einen alten Spielstand laden ...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. Juli 2009)

Habe mal mein Game ein bisschen aufgepimmt.....

Sieht es jemand???....





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg


----------



## lvr (4. Juli 2009)

Was ist das für ein Lineal in den Bildern?


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Juli 2009)

Das rechts am Rand? Das ist wohl beim "ausschneiden" passiert und gehört eigentlich zum Hauptfenster im Menü ^^


----------



## ThoR65 (4. Juli 2009)

Dieses "Lineal" erscheint bei mir auch ab und an während des spielens. Aber erst seit dem ich Point Lookout installiert habe. Kann durchaus an dem dafür notwendigen Vorbereitungspatch liegen.


----------



## superman1989 (4. Juli 2009)

yo, det ist wenn ihr noch die sidebar auf habt müsst die sidebar vor dem zocken aus machen


----------



## lvr (4. Juli 2009)

Ahh, ok. Hatte ich selbst bei mir noch nicht, seit ichs durchgespielt hab ists aber schon ein bisschen her - und die AddOns müssen auch noch gespielt werden .


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Juli 2009)

Das "Lineal" meinte ich eigentlich nicht....

Ich habe vergessen die Sidebar bei Vista auszuschalten....

Die scheint halt öfters mal Durch....

ABER habe ich nicht schicke Klamotten an....und ein paar tolle Wummen....

Und die Sonneneffekte sind doch auch klasse oder ???

Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juli 2009)

Dein Charakter sieht aus wie einer von so nem Spezial-Sonderkommando, das erst schießt und dann die Fragen stellt^^


----------



## Malkav85 (4. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Dein Charakter sieht aus wie einer von so nem Spezial-Sonderkommando, das erst schießt und dann die Fragen stellt^^


 
Hört sich nach amerikanischer Polizei an 

PS: dieser CUBE Mod funzt so lala. Durch die Türen musste ich teilweise mitm "Ghost cheat" und bei der Filterkammer hat sich das Proggi erst totgeladen und dann aufgehangen -.-


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Juli 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Hört sich nach amerikanischer Polizei an
> 
> PS: dieser CUBE Mod funzt so lala. Durch die Türen musste ich teilweise mitm "Ghost cheat" und bei der Filterkammer hat sich das Proggi erst totgeladen und dann aufgehangen -.-


ging mir auch so (der Teil mit Ghost cheat) scheint also normal zu sein


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Juli 2009)

Hej Leute hab mal eine Frage zu den Powerrüstungen.
Hab die Zitadelle schon gefunden aber wie kann ich das Powerrüstungs training machen das währe sehr wichtig sogar sehr, sehr wichtig.
Wenn ihr noch Infos braucht wo ich zum Beispiel gerade bin was für Nebenaufgaben ich gemacht habe und wo ich gerade mit der Hauptaufgabe bin, also Leute bitte helft mir meine Powerrüstungen vergameln schon im Schrank, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2009)

Kannst du denn schon in die Zitadelle rein?
Wenn ja frag einfach mal Lyons danach, wenn nicht mach die Hauptquest weiter.


----------



## Owly-K (4. Juli 2009)

Beim CUBE-Mod habe ich kein einziges Mal ghosten müssen; bei mir zeigten sich nur ein paar bockige Texturen. Beim Balancieren über die Wasserrohre wurden diese ab und zu unsichtbar. Sonst keine Bugs gesehen.
Aber die Geschichte mit den Türen scheint doch öfter zu passieren.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Juli 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Kannst du denn schon in die Zitadelle rein?
> Wenn ja frag einfach mal Lyons danach, wenn nicht mach die Hauptquest weiter.


Also Danke erst mal für die Info, kann noch nicht in die Zitadelle.
Bin gerade beim Hauptquest ( Wissenschaftliche Anstrengungen ).
Habe mich die ganze Zeit auf die nebenquests konzentriert und bin ja schon Level 18 habe aber denn Level Mod 100, 40 und 30 Mod welchen soll ich am besten nehmen denn ich habe gehört mit dem Level 40 Mod gibts Probleme aber der wehre genau richtig hoffe du kannst mir auch in der Hinsicht helfen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2009)

Die Levelgrenze hab ich selbst gar nicht erreicht und dementsprechend hab ich mich auch nicht um entsprechende Mods gekümmert. 
Ich hab nur alle Nebenquests die ich gefunden hatte gelöst und die eingezeichneten, aber noch nicht besuchten, Orte abgegrast bevor ich heute mit Level 17 das Spiel beendet habe.

Vielleicht lad ich später mal wieder einen Speicherstand vor dem "Endkampf", aber aktuell sehe ich Fallout 3 für mich als beendet an.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Juli 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Die Levelgrenze hab ich selbst gar nicht erreicht und dementsprechend hab ich mich auch nicht um entsprechende Mods gekümmert.
> Ich hab nur alle Nebenquests die ich gefunden hatte gelöst und die eingezeichneten, aber noch nicht besuchten, Orte abgegrast bevor ich heute mit Level 17 das Spiel beendet habe.
> 
> Vielleicht lad ich später mal wieder einen Speicherstand vor dem "Endkampf", aber aktuell sehe ich Fallout 3 für mich als beendet an.


Ach so aber das kenne ich wenn man mal ein Spiel durch hat dann hat man nicht noch besonders lust es noch mal zu spielen. Deshalb habe ich mir auch das Lösungsbuch gekauft um auch alles zu kriegen und nichts falsch zu machen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2009)

Siehe Handbuch:
Du kannst Fallout 3 nicht "falsch" spielen. 

Gerade bei Rollenspielen macht es imho total das Spielgefühl kaputt wenn man mit "Anleitung" spielt, schließlich zeichnen diese sich ja dadurch aus das man einen ganz individuellen Weg gehen kann.

Ich hab jedenfalls nicht das Gefühl was verpasst zu haben, und wenn doch macht das den nächsten Durchgang(in einem Jahr oder so) um so interessanter.


----------



## lvr (4. Juli 2009)

Also ich würde auch ohne Levelmods spielen - schon mit Level 15+ ist das Spiel zu einfach .


----------



## Wendigo (4. Juli 2009)

Naja, hab das Spiel auch durchgespielt und dann nochmal kurz vor em Ende neu geladen und en paar Nebenmissionen gemacht.
Level 20 ist da doch recht schnell erreicht. 

Was mir doch sehr gefallen hat, was man alles entdecken kann.
Ab und an hatte ich auch mal Verwendung für den Strahlenanzug.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Juli 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Naja, hab das Spiel auch durchgespielt und dann nochmal kurz vor em Ende neu geladen und en paar Nebenmissionen gemacht.
> Level 20 ist da doch recht schnell erreicht.
> 
> Was mir doch sehr gefallen hat, was man alles entdecken kann.
> Ab und an hatte ich auch mal Verwendung für den Strahlenanzug.


geht ja nun auch bis 30 das ist wenn man immer aufsteigen will aber auch zu wenig
und wenn man bei 30 ist nicht mehr weiter spielen will ohne noch Aufstiegspunkte sammeln zu können.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. Juli 2009)

Also ich finde das Spiel auch ziemlich einfach aber bin bei den Haupmissionennoch ziemlich am Anfang und bei den Nebenaufgaben habe ich auch erst 5 Stück gemacht. Die meisten Erfahrungspunkte habe ich durchs killen von Gegnern geholt hauptsächlich von Supermutanten usw.
Also ich hab nicht mal 50% vom Spiel geschafft und bin schon Level 18 hab ewig viel Muni und Stimpaks werden immer mehr anstatt ich verbrauch, lade dazu mal ein paar screens hoch. Also ich bräuchte schon Level 30 auser wenn ich alle Fertigkeitsbücher holen will. Bei denn Level up´s geht es mir mehr um die Spezialfähigkeiten die man sich aussuchen kann denn die Fertigkeitspunkte sind ja schon fast voll.
Das Buch finde ich ist etwas Kompliziert aufgebaut und ich benutze es Hauptsächlich um Fehler zu Umgehen wie zum Beispiel  kennen viele Megaton hochgejagt und den Bubbelhead vergesen usw. also ich finde das Buch ist ein wenig mehr wie ein Lösungsbuch es ist schön gestaltet und selbst wenn man es hat beantwortet es ja nicht jede Frage sonst währe ich gar nicht in diesem Thread. Mit cheats zu Spielen find ich nicht gut wie Level up cheat oder so was das ist nämlich langweilig man muss es schon selber schaffen finde ich, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juli 2009)

Ich bin halt kein Shooter-Fan, mit dem Effekt dass ich eigentlich nur gekämpft habe wenn mir ein Gegner wirklich im Weg war und auch in den Quests, mit hohem Sprachskill, immer die friedliche Lösung gesucht habe.

Keine Ahnung wie viele Quests ich im Endeffekt verpasst habe, aber mein Log war komplett geleert als ich den Aufbereiter in Betrieb genommen habe.


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Juli 2009)

Lieber snapstar...
Du hast richtig recherchiert - die Levelmod`s können Probleme machen
Der einzige, der einigermassen geht ist der 30er

Alle anderen machen (unter anderem) damit Probleme, dass du Punkte beim Aufstieg kriegst
Diese Punkte *musst* du verteilen um im Menue weiter zu kommen
Bloss wenn alles auf 100 steht gibt es nichts mehr zu verteilen

Mit Lösungsbuch würde ich so ein Spiel nie spielen - da bin ich vollumfänglich Olstyles Meinung


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Juli 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Lieber snapstar...
> Du hast richtig recherchiert - die Levelmod`s können Probleme machen
> Der einzige, der einigermassen geht ist der 30er
> 
> ...


Danke erst mal für die ausführliche Info.

So ich hatte die ganze zeit den Level 100 Mod an kann ich jetzt einfach wenn ich das Spiel starte einfach Level 30 anklicken und den bei Level 100 denn hacken wieder entfernen kann es da jetzt zu Probleme kommen oder treten die höchstens auf wenn ich schon über Level 20 bin, bin aber erst Level 18.
Was ist wenn ich keine Punkte mehr verteilen kann, kann ich dann einfach auf weiter klicken oder muss ich so ein Level minus 1 cheat eingeben bevor ich dann aufsteige auf das nächste Level so dass ich immer ein Lever niedriger bin bevor ich aufsteige.
Oder kannst du mir was empfehlen was ich machen kann wenn ich diesen Punkt erreicht habe und nicht weis ob ich wieder da raus komm wenn ich gerade ein Level aufgestiegen bin und schon alle Fertigkeitspunkte auf 100 sind, ich darf keine Fertigkeitsbücher mehr benutzen und hoffe du kannst mir Helfen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2009)

Ich meine irgendwo eine Mod gesehen zu haben die die 100 Punkte Grenze pro Fertigkeit aufhebt.
Damit sollten die Levelmods ja dann alle gehen.


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Juli 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich meine irgendwo eine Mod gesehen zu haben die die 100 Punkte Grenze pro Fertigkeit aufhebt.
> Damit sollten die Levelmods ja dann alle gehen.



Ach so was soll es auch schon geben, das währe nicht schlecht.
Probiere es erst mal mit Level 30 Mod und mach mich mal schlau wegen dem Mod für die 100 Punkte grenze oger weist du zufällig wo man in bekommen kann und Danke noch mal für die Info das währe echt nicht schlech, ach was das währe abgefahren kleine Waffen auf 200 Punkte dann einen Supermutante mit der 44er einen Kopfschuss und weg ist er, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## lvr (5. Juli 2009)

> ach was das währe abgefahren kleine Waffen auf 200 Punkte dann einen Supermutante mit der 44er einen Kopfschuss und weg ist er


Findet ihr nicht, dass das schon mit Skill auf 100 zu einfach ist? Ich habe selbst die Levelmods nie ausprobiert, aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass es dann noch Spaß macht.


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Juli 2009)

lvr schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht, dass das schon mit Skill auf 100 zu einfach ist? Ich habe selbst die Levelmods nie ausprobiert, aber ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass es dann noch Spaß macht.



Na ja kommt drauf an ich habe halt noch den Full Unkut Mod und da sieht es abgefahren aus wenn es dem Supermutanten den Kopf zerfetzt, habe mein Charakter sehr in richtung V.A.T.S. ausgerichtet mit vielen VATS Punkten und eine hohe Treffer chance und auch Kritische treffer. Dann macht es schon Spass find ich, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Kreon (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo, ich hab mal ne Frage zum Achievementsystem. Bitte nicht schlagen, wenns hier schon einmal auf Seite 34 von 284.489 gepostet wurde.

Als Fallout 3 damals rauskam konnte man imho auf einen Key nur einen Games for Windows Live Account anlegen und damit Achievements jagen gehen. Wurde das geändert oder muss man, wenn man sich Fallout 3 gebraucht kauft auch die Games for Windows Live Daten geben lassen und in den Genuss der Achievements zu kommen?


----------



## lvr (5. Juli 2009)

@ Snapstar: Ich hab sowieso die englische Version (Englische Collecter's Edition die sowieso weniger gekostet hat als die normale deutsche ), von daher hatte ich dieses "Erlebnis" von Anfang an . Und selbst wenn es mal keine kritischen Treffer gab, war ein Supermutant mit 2, maximal drei Schüssen futsch. Wobei größtenteils eh nur noch kritische Treffer rauskamen, sehe also keinen Grund, nochmal mehr Punkte verteilen zu können, aber das muss ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden .


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Juli 2009)

lvr schrieb:


> @ Snapstar: Ich hab sowieso die englische Version (Englische Collecter's Edition die sowieso weniger gekostet hat als die normale deutsche ), von daher hatte ich dieses "Erlebnis" von Anfang an . Und selbst wenn es mal keine kritischen Treffer gab, war ein Supermutant mit 2, maximal drei Schüssen futsch. Wobei größtenteils eh nur noch kritische Treffer rauskamen, sehe also keinen Grund, nochmal mehr Punkte verteilen zu können, aber das muss ja jeder für sich selbst entscheiden .



Im endefeckt hast su ja recht das Spiel ist so einfach geworden über 130 Stimpaks viel zu viel Muni wo ich gar nicht weis, welche Waffe nehme ich jetzt. Hätte das Spiel von anfang an auf schwer stellen sollen aber egal kann man ja noch machen.
Mal eine Frage hatt das eigentlich so ziemlich jeder von euch so komische Laderuckler die aber selten auftreten oder mal abstürtzt Graka ist nicht übertaktet muss mal den Vsync ausschalten und mal schauen wie es dann läuft.
Was hat das Spiel für vorteile wenn Vsync aktiv ist währe froh das mal endlich zu erfahren den immer höhre ich was über das Vsync, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2009)

Bei mir ist das Spiel am Anfang recht oft bei Ortswechseln abgestürzt.
Den Eintrag _iNumHWThreads=2_ in die ini zu schreiben hat die Abstürze dann fast auf 0 reduziert. 
Die Engine scheint nicht 100%ig mit Quadcores aus zu kommen.


----------



## lvr (5. Juli 2009)

Hmm, ich hatte eigentlich keine Probleme, habe aber auch nicht auf höchsten Einstellungen gespielt, sondern meist mittel-hoch, da mein P4 sonst gestorben wäre . Alles in allem aber nicht wirklich irgendwelche Ruckler, lief stabil, genau wie bei meinem Bruder (der konnte alles auf höchsten Einstellung spielen - besseres System ).


----------



## Holdrio (5. Juli 2009)

Ich auch nicht auf max. Einstellungen, höchstens in Häusern drin ist es komischerweise ab und zu eingefroren, draussen und bei Ortswechseln nie trotz Quad.

Als Levelmod find ich den klar am besten, da steigt man trotz weiter leveln offiziell gar nie über die erlaubte Grenze und erspart sich so den ganzen Ärger von anderen Levelmods.
Level Cap Workaround at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community

Unten hat es noch einige andere verlinkt zum Levelupscreenproblem, ob die auch noch alle mit dem für Mods problematischen 1.5 Patch und den DLCs gehen, weiss ich aber nicht.
Hatte mit 1.1 neben dem Mod oben noch "Level Cap Skill Increaser Workaround" und "Wasteland Mastery" problemlos im Einsatz.

Den Levelupscreen kann man notfalls auch noch mit CloseAllMenus in der Konsole schliessen, mehr dazu hier:
Fallout 3 console commands - The Vault, the Fallout wiki - Fallout, Fallout 2, Fallout 3, Fallout: New Vegas and more


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Juli 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das Spiel am Anfang recht oft bei Ortswechseln abgestürzt.
> Den Eintrag _iNumHWThreads=2_ in die ini zu schreiben hat die Abstürze dann fast auf 0 reduziert.
> Die Engine scheint nicht 100%ig mit Quadcores aus zu kommen.



O.K. und das hatt sicher geklappt wenn ja probier ichs auch aus.
In welche ini-Datei hast du sie geschrieben die normale oder Prefini.
Das Problem was vieleicht sein könnte ist das ich die Komplette ini-Datei Ausschneiden musste und eine andere rein Kopieren wegen dem Unkut Mod aber es ist die selbe ini-Datei sind bloss mehrere neue einträge enthalten wegen den Blut wie lange es sichtbar wird oder vie viel Blut es spritzt usw.
Noch eine Frage gibt es den Befehl schon oder musstest du den Komplett einfügen währe für eine Antwort erfreut, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Juli 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht auf max. Einstellungen, höchstens in Häusern drin ist es komischerweise ab und zu eingefroren, draussen und bei Ortswechseln nie trotz Quad.
> 
> Als Levelmod find ich den klar am besten, da steigt man trotz weiter leveln offiziell gar nie über die erlaubte Grenze und erspart sich so den ganzen Ärger von anderen Levelmods.
> Level Cap Workaround at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
> ...



O.K. das finde ich sehr nützlich,danke für die Info.
Habe mal eine Frage wenn jetzt angenomen alle meine Fertigkeitspunkte auf 100 sind kann ich dann einfach auf weiter drücken und mir meine speziellen Fähigkeiten aussuchen oder geht es nicht auf weiter wenn ich die Fertigkeitspunkte nicht verteilen kann. Währe erfreut wenn du es mir beantworten kannst und so gut englisch kann ich leider auch nicht.
Wenn es nicht geht mach ich einfach über die Konsole ein paar Punkte weg dann gebe ich sie wieder rein und weiter gehts, dass müsste doch gehen und wenn es geht, währe noch gut wenn ich weis was für Befehle ich davür bräuchte das währe dann der Hammer, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. Juli 2009)

Fallout 3 Cheats, Codes, Cheat Codes, Unlockables for PC

da stehen alle Cheat Codes

wichtig sind dabei vor allem

Tgm = God Mode
Tcl = Ghost Mode
rewardXP xxxxxx
Setspecialpoints X
Player.setlevel X

dazu in der Start Verknüpfung einfach "-Console" eingeben und dann die Zirkumflex Taste nutzen

am besten mit einer 16:9 oder 16:10 Auflösung sonst kann man die Eingabe nicht lesen


----------



## ThoR65 (5. Juli 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Fallout 3 Cheats, Codes, Cheat Codes, Unlockables for PC
> 
> da stehen alle Cheat Codes
> 
> ...


 
Öhhmmmmm..... brauchst Du wirklich Cheats, um in Fallout 3 bestehen zu können? 
Wenn ja, solltest Du auf den Ponnyhof-Simulator umsteigen  . Tztztz.... und dann noch so selbstbewusst sein und cheats posten, die mit sicherheit jeder Cheatwillige auf den entsprechenden Seiten schon 100000000 mal gelesen hat.


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Juli 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Fallout 3 Cheats, Codes, Cheat Codes, Unlockables for PC
> 
> da stehen alle Cheat Codes
> 
> ...



Also erst mal Danke für diesen Link der ist echt nicht schlecht Danke noch mal.
Hab mal eine Frage die Konsole öffnet man im Spiel mit der Taste über Tabulator wo man den Pit Boy öffnet und dann währe noch gut weil ich kein englisch kann.
Wie kann ich wenn ich ein Level aufsteige und aber keine Fertigkeitspunkte mehr verteilen kann was müsste ich dann eingeben um dann Fertigkeitspunkte weg zu machen, währe nett wenn du es mir ein bisschen einfacher machst obwohl du es mir schon vor die Füsse legst, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Owly-K (5. Juli 2009)

Spontane CTDs habe ich immer wieder. Manchmal bis zur Unspielbarkeit; dann mochte das Game einen bestimmten Save nicht und ich musste einen anderen laden. Änderungen in der .ini oder Neuinstallation halfen dann auch nicht mehr.
Aber in letzter Zeit lief eig. alles ganz gut, mind. 3h ohne Absturz waren immer drin.
Ich habe auch keine neuen Mods mehr installiert oder gecheatet...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. Juli 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also erst mal Danke für diesen Link der ist echt nicht schlecht Danke noch mal.
> Hab mal eine Frage die Konsole öffnet man im Spiel mit der Taste über Tabulator wo man den Pit Boy öffnet und dann währe noch gut weil ich kein englisch kann.
> Wie kann ich wenn ich ein Level aufsteige und aber keine Fertigkeitspunkte mehr verteilen kann was müsste ich dann eingeben um dann Fertigkeitspunkte weg zu machen, währe nett wenn du es mir ein bisschen einfacher machst obwohl du es mir schon vor die Füsse legst, Mfg Snapstar


nein der Unter ESC

sollte Setspecialpoints X sein (die genaue zahl müsste ich selbst testen)

kann aber auch  falsch liegen, werde es deswegen morgen im laufe des Tages selbst noch mal testen dann kann ich es genau sagen/schreiben


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> O.K. und das hatt sicher geklappt wenn ja probier ichs auch aus.
> In welche ini-Datei hast du sie geschrieben die normale oder Prefini.
> Das Problem was vieleicht sein könnte ist das ich die Komplette ini-Datei Ausschneiden musste und eine andere rein Kopieren wegen dem Unkut Mod aber es ist die selbe ini-Datei sind bloss mehrere neue einträge enthalten wegen den Blut wie lange es sichtbar wird oder vie viel Blut es spritzt usw.
> Noch eine Frage gibt es den Befehl schon oder musstest du den Komplett einfügen währe für eine Antwort erfreut, Mfg Snapstar


Der Befehl muss neu erstellt werden und kommt in die normale Ini.

Zumindest bei mir ist es so spürbar besser geworden.
Ein Hauptquest-relavantes Gebäude konnte ich z.B. vorher gar nicht beteeten ohne ein paar Sekunden später aus dem Spiel zu fliegen.


----------



## Holdrio (5. Juli 2009)

Welches denn, etwa das verlassene Haus in der Tr. Lane, der virtuellen Welt da?
Dort drin und nur dort zum Glück fror mein F3 sehr viel und schnell ein.

Aber müsste es nicht _iNumHWThreads=4 _heissen bei nem Quads, oder was meinen die Threads sonst?


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juli 2009)

Genau das war es.

Es soll eben nicht iNumHWThreads=4 heißen. Mit den Settings läuft F3 bei einem Quad nämlich automatisch, aber die sind halt nicht stabil.


----------



## ThoR65 (5. Juli 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Genau das war es.
> 
> Es soll eben nicht iNumHWThreads=4 heißen. Mit den Settings läuft F3 bei einem Quad nämlich automatisch, aber die sind halt nicht stabil.


 
Das kannst aber nicht Verallgemeinern. Ich hab die ini auf Höchstqualität getunt, inkl. iNumHWThreads=4. Und mit meinem Quad gibt es *NULL Probs*.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Juli 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Genau das war es.
> 
> Es soll eben nicht iNumHWThreads=4 heißen. Mit den Settings läuft F3 bei einem Quad nämlich automatisch, aber die sind halt nicht stabil.





ThoR65 schrieb:


> Das kannst aber nicht Verallgemeinern. Ich hab die ini auf Höchstqualität getunt, inkl. iNumHWThreads=4. Und mit meinem Quad gibt es *NULL Probs*.




Ich habe auch nichts verändert und mit meinem Quad hat es auch noch keinen einzigen Absturz gegeben.....

Die Ursache muss wo anders liegen, aber mit Sicherheit nicht am Quad...

Mfg


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Juli 2009)

Ich habe die ini. ja auch getunt aber am Anfang wo ich noch kein Mod oder was an der ini. verändert habe ist das Spiel auch ab und zu Abgestürzt oder diese Laderuckler.
Bin jetzt sehr zufrieden mit meiner ini. Einstellung und alles andere wie der Level Mod oder Unkut Mod kann problemlos 2-3 Stunden Spielen nur ab und zu besser gesagt sehr selten passiert es alt und irgend etwas stimmt wieder nicht aber gesagt nur selten. Aber wenn ich auch F3 zocke dann schalte ich alle Hintergrundfunktionen die ich nicht brauche ab wie Anti Viren P. oder Vista Sidebar lauter kleinichkeiten die sonst nur die Peformence drücken werden, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (7. Juli 2009)

Der Hammer was ich gerade desehen habe. Ich schieße den Typ über Megaton mit der Läser-Gatling vom Dach und dann fliegt er besser gesagt in hat es durch die Luft gewirbelt ungefähr 30 sek. und dann lag er auf einmal da. Ich weis das wahr ein Grafikfehler aber das sah so geil aus, habe schon viel merkwürdige effekte gesehen oder fehler aber das wahr der Hammer, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Owly-K (7. Juli 2009)

Das passiert öfter.


----------



## snapstar123 (7. Juli 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Das passiert öfter.



Ja schon aber das wahr echt verrückt wenn man auf den Typen ballert und dann fliegt er 30 sek. durch die gegend sah schon geil aus, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juli 2009)

saubere Sache - und gut dokumentiert


----------



## lvr (8. Juli 2009)

Den hab ich noch nie bemerkt .


----------



## Owly-K (8. Juli 2009)

Passiert meist auch nur bei mittleren bis größeren Schussdistanzen. Ich könnte mir denken, dass reine Nahkämpfer und Anschleicher nie damit konfrontiert werden.

Noch ein lustiger Bug ist, dass an manchen Orten NPCs plötzlich ohne ersichtlichen Grund in die Luft katapultiert werden, bis sie außer Sicht sind, um dann aus dem Nichts wieder dort aufzutauchen, wo sie sowieso hingelaufen wären. Ich konnte das bisher zwei Mal beobachten, aber mir ist noch kein Screenie gelungen. Das geht auch verdammt schnell.


----------



## snapstar123 (8. Juli 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Passiert meist auch nur bei mittleren bis größeren Schussdistanzen. Ich könnte mir denken, dass reine Nahkämpfer und Anschleicher nie damit konfrontiert werden.
> 
> Noch ein lustiger Bug ist, dass an manchen Orten NPCs plötzlich ohne ersichtlichen Grund in die Luft katapultiert werden, bis sie außer Sicht sind, um dann aus dem Nichts wieder dort aufzutauchen, wo sie sowieso hingelaufen wären. Ich konnte das bisher zwei Mal beobachten, aber mir ist noch kein Screenie gelungen. Das geht auch verdammt schnell.



Hatte Glück wo ich das gesehen habe, habe ich nur noch auf druck gedrückt und den Typ denn ich vom Dach geschossen habe, also das erste Bild habe ich nachträglich gemcht damit man sehen konnte von wo und wenn ich abgeschossen habe. Aber das was du gesehen hast habe ich auch noch nicht gesehen ich weis nicht bei mir wahren es ja mehr als 30sek. erst mal habe ich gedacht was das überhaupt ist bis ich gesehen habe das er dann gelandet ist. Mal schauen ob ich auch mal sowas zu gesicht bekome was du gesehen hast muss ja auch krass aussehen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Owly-K (8. Juli 2009)

Einige fleißige Menschen habe das von mir umschriebene Szenario bereits gefilmt:

YouTube


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (8. Juli 2009)

*Eines Morgens in Springdale.....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da geht man nichtsahnend durch den Ort....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und entdeckt so einen komischen Briefkasten mit einem Schlüssel drin...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


....wo der wohl passt ???

Was ist das ??? Ein komischer Schalter....mal drücken....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nanu ??? Da ist ja jetzt eine Luke....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Schlüssel passt....

Wo geht es denn hier hin ???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WOW !!!
Ne geile Hütte....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier bleibe ich.....MEINS !!!

* *Mfg*​


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (8. Juli 2009)

Sau geil xD 

habs auch so eben fertig gespielt (neue graka kam erst letzte woche an ) und hab endlich mal wieder ein richtiges an den pc gefesselt werden empfunden  sehr geiles werk, bleibt zu hoffen das in irgendeiner form ein nachfolger erscheint


----------



## Holdrio (9. Juli 2009)

Schon nächstes Jahr sogar, nennt sich " Fallout New Vegas".
Wird aber von nem anderen Team entwickelt und wird kein direkter Nachfolger in dem Sinne sein, jedoch die gleiche Engine nutzen und auch sonst im F3 Stil gehalten sein, man darf gespannt sein.

Auf Fallout 4 muss man sicher noch ordentlich warten, für Bethesda hat erstmal sicher TES5 Priorität.
Aber da sieht man dann wohl schon, wie F4 etwa aussehen wird, die nehmen doch bestimmt dafür wieder diese Engine wie schon bei Oblivion --> leicht aufgebohrt in Fallout 3.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (9. Juli 2009)

hallo 
mitlerweile läuft mein fo3 endlich problemlos und ich bin mit der hauptstory fast durch 
nur ging mir das geschleiche auf den wecker also entschied ich mich heute den sprintmod zu installieren 
gesagt getan ... installiert getestet .. unzufrieden ...speed + ap multip. geändert ... zufrieden 
zum problem wenn ich sprinte nimmt er die waffe runter ... dies kann man auch ändern aber ich werd aus der eng. anleitung nicht schlau ...
kann mir jemand helfen oder hat eine bessere löung .. vllt hat es ja jemand schon einmal gemacht ..
zitat: "

Charge!
With this perk, you can keep your weapon out while sprinting. Don't expect to be very accurate while you're doing this, though.


Formulas:

Speed multiplier: 100(base speed) + ( Agility * 4 + 40 * (1 -( current weight / max weight)) ) * SprintSpeedMult

AP drain: ( (25 - Endurance) * SprintAPMult ) per second

Tweaks:

SprintSpeedMult and SprintAPMult are global variables that can easily be changed in the GECK or ingame using the console. The speed and ap drain formulas are multiplied by these values respectively, so for example if you wanted to halve your speed while sprinting, you would change SprintSpeedMult to 0.5.

Setting SprintAPMult to 0 will let you sprint forever.

Both variables default to 1.


Contact:"


bitte um hilfe 
danke im vorraus


----------



## ThoR65 (10. Juli 2009)

Da Ross ja auf Fertigbehausung steht, konter ich mal mit Do-It-Yourself 

*Der Eingang*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Wohnzimmer*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Was fehlt noch?* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Daraus bestehen Robos wirklich!! *



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Ich baue meine Waffen selber*
​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Meine eigene Leibwache*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fortsetzung folgt..... * ​


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Juli 2009)

Wie wäre es mit ein paar links zu euren Mods ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Juli 2009)

sehe gerade das ich bei mir anscheinend nichts geändert habe... an der Start Datei (um die Console einzuschalten)

allerdings wird sie in 1280x1024 nicht angezeigt erst bei 16:10 auf dem anderen Display wird sie angezeigt sonst muss ich blind den Cheat eingeben


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2009)

Hab gerade SoftTH entdeckt.
Das Foto könnte zwar besser sein, aber ich denke man erkennt ganz gut was damit möglich wird. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur an der FOV-Korrektur muss ich noch etwas drehen, aber auch so sieht es schon mal Hammer aus, und die GTX280 machts mit ohne zu murren.


----------



## ThoR65 (10. Juli 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Hab gerade SoftTH entdeckt.
> Das Foto könnte zwar besser sein, aber ich denke man erkennt ganz gut was damit möglich wird.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Und bei beiden Monitoren den jeweiligen Rahmenteil entfernen, damit der schwarze Balken in der Mitte verschwindet. 
*scherz*
Wie sind die Frameraten? Scheint eine gute Lösung zu sein.


----------



## Olstyle (10. Juli 2009)

Ein Offset um die Balken zumindest so zu überspielen dass das Bild im Endeffekt keinen Versatz hat lässt sich übrigens problemlos einstellen.

Das System klaut sich den Overlay und killt damit die Anzeige von Rivatuner und Fraps. Es bleibt bei mir aber anscheinend spielbar(hab bis jetzt aber nur kurz Indoor getestet). Da das ganze eigentlich eine reine TripleHead Lösung ist muss man auch damit leben dass man mit zwei Monitoren einen genau so großen Einbruch hat wie mit dreien(der nicht benutzte Monitor muss in der ini die id "-1" zugewiesen bekommen, ansonsten meckert das Proggy).


----------



## Holdrio (11. Juli 2009)

Wie gross ist denn so der Einbruch bei der Leistung dadurch?

Dass es mit nur 2 Monitoren geht, ist ja obergeil eigentlich, leider würde das mit zwei unterschiedlich grossen bei mir trotzdem nix taugen, kann man auch so ne Art Dualview einstellen wie bei Windoof?
Spielgrafik auf einem, Pipboy auf anderem oder sowas.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Juli 2009)

Wie gesagt: FPS kann ich nicht mehr messen da das Ding Fraps und Co Overlays schluckt.
Outdoor ist es von 35FPS+ auf gefühlte ~22FPS gegangen. Wenn man CUDA zum laufen bekommt(ist unter x64 etwas tricky) soll es noch besser gehen.

Ein anderer Monitor in der Mitte als die/der äussere ist kein Problem, das ist bei mir auch nicht anders(22"+19").

Ein aufgeteiltes Bild müsste Fallout selbst unterstützen, tut es aber nicht.


----------



## Holdrio (11. Juli 2009)

Speichert die FRAPS Benchmarkfunktion nicht alles angehakte in eine Textdatei?
Auch noch nie benutzt, aber vielleicht gehts ja so wenn die Anzeige nicht zu sehen ist.
Scheint aber so oder so ein recht happiger Unterschied, da bleib ich doch lieber bei einem Monitor und höheren Einstellungen.
Aber nächstes Jahr wäre das ne gute Sache um die GTX 380 gleich richtig zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Juli 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Da Ross ja auf Fertigbehausung steht, konter ich mal mit Do-It-Yourself
> 
> *Der Eingang*
> 
> ...




Megacool.....

Mit Geek gemacht ???

Mfg


----------



## ThoR65 (11. Juli 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Megacool.....
> 
> Mit Geek gemacht ???
> 
> Mfg


nööööö..... , ist ein MOD. Da kannst modifizierte Waffen produzieren, und Dir eine von Geschütztürmen gesicherte Wohnung zusammen schustern. Inkl. Technikraum, Krankenstation usw. usf.! Desweiteren kannst Du in jedem Raum das Licht ein- und ausschalten.

**Du hast ne PM**


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Juli 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit ein paar links zu euren Mods ?




Na ja....

Findest Du z.B. Hier

Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community

Ich habe folgendes installiert:

Mini Hideout - Player Home - Katanas at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
Terrain pack at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
RoadWarriorArmor at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
Rivet City Texture Pack at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
Megaton_Texture_Pack at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
Atmospheric Sun Glare at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
Classic Combat Shotgun at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
Classic Fallout Plasma Rifle at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
US assault rifle at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community

usw.

Mfg


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juli 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Speichert die FRAPS Benchmarkfunktion nicht alles angehakte in eine Textdatei?
> Auch noch nie benutzt, aber vielleicht gehts ja so wenn die Anzeige nicht zu sehen ist.


Stimmt eigentlich, bin aber gerade zu faul zum testen.


> Scheint aber so oder so ein recht happiger Unterschied, da bleib ich doch lieber bei einem Monitor und höheren Einstellungen.
> Aber nächstes Jahr wäre das ne gute Sache um die GTX 380 gleich richtig zu beschäftigen.


Was hast du erwartet? Das ist immerhin fast die dreifache Auflösung und fürs quer kopieren zwischen den Moni-Anschlüssen geht auch noch Bandbreite drauf.

Für 2x AA und 4xAF sowie Textur- und (leichtem) Ini-Mod reicht es aber immer noch so gerade.

Ich glaub ich werde in Zukunft mal Ausschau nach einem zweiten 19Zoll Moni und einer kleinen GF halten


----------



## Olaf Oktober (12. Juli 2009)

Und wenn man noch ein paar Kronkorken übrig hat, kaufe man sich noch einen schnieken Umhang bei Hau&Ab oder 'ne GoreTex Regenjacke bei Sport&Mord, eine ordentliche Wumme bei Rumms&Bumms und gehe ein bisl spazieren oder warte auf den Bus....


----------



## snapstar123 (12. Juli 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Na ja....
> 
> Findest Du z.B. Hier
> 
> ...



Na das sind mal schöne Mods hab da zu mal eine Frage. Habe ja schon ein paar Mods wie Level-Mod und Full-Unkut-Mod, kann es da zu problemen kommen wenn ich weitere Mods instaliere wie zum Beispiel den Mini Hideout-Player Home, an den ich sehr Interresiert bin. Problem kann halt sehr schlecht Englisch, also wenn es zu problemen kommen kann bitte mal was sagen wenn nicht werde ich ihn sehr wahrscheinlich Instalieren.Auf jeden Fall sehr geil die Mods, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo noch mal hier und eine Frage an ThoR65 habe grosses Interrese an den Mod von dir, dein zu hause wo man seine eigenen Waffen bauen kann seine eigene Roboter Armee usw. Währe über einen Link zu diesen Mod froh und würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich eine Antwort bekommen würde oder besser gesagt der Link zu diesen Mod , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ThoR65 (12. Juli 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hallo noch mal hier und eine Frage an ThoR65 habe grosses Interrese an den Mod von dir, dein zu hause wo man seine eigenen Waffen bauen kann seine eigene Roboter Armee usw. Währe über einen Link zu diesen Mod froh und würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich eine Antwort bekommen würde oder besser gesagt der Link zu diesen Mod , Mfg Snapstar


 
Wenn keine weiteren Forderungen bestehen  : [RELEASE] E-MOD v4.2 stabil in Kombination mit anderen MODs - Multimediaxis
Aber bitte vorher über Nebenwirkungen und Risiken informieren. Es gibt User die von diversen Problemen berichten, die ich bis jetzt aber nicht teilen kann.


----------



## snapstar123 (12. Juli 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Wenn keine weiteren Forderungen bestehen  : [RELEASE] E-MOD v4.2 stabil in Kombination mit anderen MODs - Multimediaxis
> Aber bitte vorher über Nebenwirkungen und Risiken informieren. Es gibt User die von diversen Problemen berichten, die ich bis jetzt aber nicht teilen kann.


O.K. dann Danke ich dir für diese Information und den Link dazu.
Ist das auch der Mod wo du dein zu Hause gefunden hast dort wo du die eigenen Waffen Bauen kannst wie diese spezielle Minigun K2 oder wie die heist währe noch mal sehr Dankbar für die Antwort, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rizzard (12. Juli 2009)

So hab mir jetzt nach langer Zeit mal wieder Fallout 3 installiert. Hab da ne kurze Frage. Werde mir die nächsten Tage noch Broken Steel zulegen. Wenn ich jetzt anfange zu spielen und mir später Broken Steel installiere, kann ich dann ganz normal weiter spielen oder muss man dann von vorne anfangen?


----------



## lvr (12. Juli 2009)

Du kannst normal weiter spielen.


----------



## ThoR65 (12. Juli 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> O.K. dann Danke ich dir für diese Information und den Link dazu.
> Ist das auch der Mod wo du dein zu Hause gefunden hast dort wo du die eigenen Waffen Bauen kannst wie diese spezielle Minigun K2 oder wie die heist währe noch mal sehr Dankbar für die Antwort, Mfg Snapstar


 
Sicher ist es jener welcher. Aber erwarte nicht, das ich Dir erzähle, wie Du vorgehen musst. Ein wenig anstrengen sollst Du dich schon. *Albino-RiesenRAD-Scorpion lässt grüßen..  hehehehehe*


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (12. Juli 2009)

Olaf Oktober schrieb:


> Und wenn man noch ein paar Kronkorken übrig hat, kaufe man sich noch einen schnieken Umhang bei Hau&Ab oder 'ne GoreTex Regenjacke bei Sport&Mord, eine ordentliche Wumme bei Rumms&Bumms und gehe ein bisl spazieren oder warte auf den Bus....



Ahhh...

Der Stalker Mod funktioniert bei Dir ???

Welchen Patch hast Du drauf ???

Wenn ich beim Potomic Attire die Klamotten durch scrolle, stüzt das Spiel ab...

Mfg


----------



## Olaf Oktober (12. Juli 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Ahhh...
> 
> Der Stalker Mod funktioniert bei Dir ???
> 
> ...



Nee, nix Stalker Mod... den R.A.F.O. Mod spiele ich...


----------



## snapstar123 (13. Juli 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Sicher ist es jener welcher. Aber erwarte nicht, das ich Dir erzähle, wie Du vorgehen musst. Ein wenig anstrengen sollst Du dich schon. *Albino-RiesenRAD-Scorpion lässt grüßen..  hehehehehe*



O.K. Danke für die Antwort dein zu Hause im Spiel werde ich sicher selber finden macht ja kein Spass wenn man alles vorgelegt bekommt. Wolte nur sicher sein das, dass auch der Mod ist, also Danke ich dir werde ihn aber erst später Instalieren will es erst mal so durchzocken auser halt mit meinen Unkut-Level-und HD-Patch und wenn ich dann durch bin werde ich diese Mods mal alle durch die reihe ausprobieren und mal schauen wie lange ich dann suchen muss um es zu finden. Danke für eure Hilfen jetzt bin ich etwas schlauer aus der ganzen sache geworden , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rizzard (13. Juli 2009)

So habe mir gestern das Mod Pack  heruntergeladen, welches über 3 GB groß war. Nach dem entpacken hab ich nun 3 Ordner:

Fallout 3 Add v1,0
Fallout 3 Mods v2,0
Fallout 3 v3,0

Werden diese 3 Ordner einfach nach C: / Programme / Bethesda / Fallout 3 / Data .... hinein kopiert? Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung mit dieser Mod gehabt

http://www.fileplanet.com/194521/190000/fileinfo/Fallout-3---Fileplanet-Mod-Pack-v3.0


----------



## Olaf Oktober (13. Juli 2009)

@Blizzard - vielleicht hilft Dir das hier MOD-Manager

@Rosstaeuscher - noch mal wegen dem STALKER-MOD... ich glaube, der ist in R.A.F.O. integriert.... bis jetzt noch keine Probleme gehabt....

@all - wem von Euch ist auch schon mal aufgefallen, daß es im Spiel vorkommen kann, daß einige wichtige Personen irgendwann im Laufe einfach nicht mehr auftauchen - als ich zum ersten Mal Fallout 3 gespielt habe, war dann irgendwann mal der Sheriff von Megaton weg und kam nie wieder.... jetzt, wo ich Fallout 3 mal mit einigen Mods spiele, ist nach kurzer Zeit der Wasser-Installateur von Megaton, bei dem man sein Altmetall losschlagen kann, verschwunden.....?!? Ist das ein bekannter Bug oder woran liegt das???

Hier noch paar Screenshots vom R.A.F.O. Mod.... beachtet v.a. den Himmel (endlich Farbe im Spiel ),die Rüstung oder auch die "Kalaschnikov Tactical" mit Zielfernrohr....


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Juli 2009)

Der RAFO Mod ist echt interessant. Aber irgendwie bin ich mit den Texturen nicht zufrieden. Hätte mir da schönere/detailiertere gewünscht.


----------



## Olaf Oktober (13. Juli 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Der RAFO Mod ist echt interessant. Aber irgendwie bin ich mit den Texturen nicht zufrieden. Hätte mir da schönere/detailiertere gewünscht.



Da muß ich Dir recht geben - obwohl das m.M. nach nur zeitweise auffällt - manchmal ist das extrem (vieles, z.B. Häuserwände oder der Boden, sieht dann sehr "matschig" aus) und ich hab das Gefühl, ich hätte sämtliche Grafikeinstellungen auf "mittel" gestellt....

An anderen Punkten im Spiel mit R.A.F.O. ist es dann wieder ok und sieht super aus.... R.A.F.O. ist ja auch sehr umfangreich aufgebaut und vereint quasi mehrere Mods immer unter dem Mantel der Ausbalancierung.... aber soweit ich gelesen habe, kommt wohl noch eine finale Version raus....


----------



## Malkav85 (13. Juli 2009)

Mich stört ungemein die dunklen Texturen. In Innenräumen kommt es mir vor, als hätte ich die Helligkeit runtergeschraubt. 

Wenn ich Nachts draußen rumlaufe sehe ich zB. kaum noch was. Das kanns doch nicht sein?!


----------



## Olaf Oktober (13. Juli 2009)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Mich stört ungemein die dunklen Texturen. In Innenräumen kommt es mir vor, als hätte ich die Helligkeit runtergeschraubt.
> 
> Wenn ich Nachts draußen rumlaufe sehe ich zB. kaum noch was. Das kanns doch nicht sein?!



Na das dürfte aber kein Problem sein - das kannst Du doch beim Installieren des Mods in der Auswahl ab- bzw. ausstellen und einfach unverändert lassen. Das ist übrigens so gewollt gewesen, daß Innenräume und Nachtsituationen noch düsterer werden - sollte die Spielatmosphäre/den Gruselfaktor verstärken.... mich hats auch gestört - war einfach zu dunkel, selbst mit eingeschaltetem Pipboy-Licht.... 

Aber trotzdem - die Texturen sind nicht überall gut - vielleicht liegts gerade an den geänderten Licht-/Wetterverhältnissen - mit dem MOD gibts ja jetzt auch Nebel etc.... da kann man dann wirklich kaum noch 10 (Spiele-)Meter weit gucken.... aber viele Gegenstände wirken dann flächig - sozusagen wie angemalt..... 

Nichts desto Trotz - laßt Euch davon nicht abschrecken - der R.A.F.O. Mod treibt den Spielspaßfaktor nochmal nach oben... wer gerade erst anfängt mit Fallout 3, sollte diesen MOD gleich mitinstallieren....

PS: vor kurzem bin ich im Spiel auf eine ATOM-Ameise gestossen.... die hatte gar keinen Platz auf meinem 24' Monitor!!!


----------



## snapstar123 (14. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute mal eine Frage zu den Level-Mod`s, habe denn Level 100 und 39-40 Mod Instaliert.
So habe 6 von 11 Aufgaben erledigt die zu den Haupaufgaben gehört.
So und habe 9 von 17 Nebenaufgaben gemacht und bin mitlererweile bei Level 21.
Wie ist es bei euch mit dem aufläveln wie weit seit ihr gekommen oder welchen Mod benutzt ihr und wie weit seit ihr schon gekommen.
Ist mal eine Allgemeine Umfrage von mir um mal so zu wissen wie es bei euch aussieht, denn Level 20 reicht ja niemals aus seht ihr ja bei mir habe gerade mal die hälfte wenn überhaupt die Zonen 1, 2, 3 habe ich überhaupt nicht besucht. Ich bin ja hauptsächlich durch die Gegner Töten aufgelävelt und da werde ich ja noch locker Level 35-40 erreichen oder wie seht ihr das, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (14. Juli 2009)

20 reicht nicht und 30 dank kostenpflichtiger Add-Ons wohl auch nicht wenn man jeden Feind im ganzen Spiel platt macht...


----------



## Owly-K (14. Juli 2009)

Stimmt. Ich habe 2 Chars bis 30 aufgelevelt, alle benötigten Skills sind auf 100 und die wichtigsten Perks im Kasten. Man ist so overpowered, dass Bethesda noch mal ein paar neue Feinde nachgeschoben hat, die wiederum absolut overpowered sind.

Ich halte es für sinnlos, bis 100 oder so zu leveln, wenn es eh nix mehr bringt. Das ganze Levelsystem war von vornherein schlecht konzipiert, die Erhöhung auf Lvl30 bzw. Mods helfen da auch nix mehr.


----------



## Doney (14. Juli 2009)

gibts jetz noch ein 4. Addon? Oo

mit sonem vergnügungspark oder so?


----------



## Holdrio (14. Juli 2009)

Ja aber mit Aliens und nix Rollercoaster und so , Mothership Zeta wird das heissen.



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ich bin ja hauptsächlich durch die Gegner Töten aufgelävelt und da werde ich ja noch locker Level 35-40 erreichen oder wie seht ihr das,



Auch Level 73, 892 oder 11445 , denn theoretisch gibts ja keine Grenze durch die diversen immer wieder neu spawnenden Gegner.
Die paar Mutanten vor dem Kapitol etwa kamen mir bald wie alte Freunde vor, die Jungs immer wieder gerne besucht wenn der Raketenwerfer ein Ersatzteil brauchte. 
Je länger man spielt je höher levelt man eben, aber spätestens wenn man alles auf 100 hat und den letzten interessanten Perk geholt, wirds eigentlich sinnlos.


----------



## Rizzard (14. Juli 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> gibts jetz noch ein 4. Addon? Oo





Holdrio schrieb:


> Ja aber mit Aliens und nix Rollercoaster und so , Mothership Zeta wird das heissen.



Ist Mothership Zeta nicht das 5. Addon und Point Lookout das 4te?


----------



## ThoR65 (14. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ist Mothership Zeta nicht das 5. Addon und Point Lookout das 4te?


 
So ist es. 


@snapstar:
Ich stecke grad mitten im E-MOD. Noch nix Haupt- und Nebenquest und schon lvl 11. Und vom E-MOD hab ich mal grad das Terrorlabyrinth gespielt. Leute die schon Kampferfahrung haben sollten sich das mal vornehmen. Da sind schöne Gefechte be (z.B. 20 Schwergepanzerte Laser-Wachroboter begleitet von 50 Elite-Enklavesoldaten). Mir macht es Spaß.


----------



## snapstar123 (15. Juli 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> So ist es.
> 
> 
> @snapstar:
> Ich stecke grad mitten im E-MOD. Noch nix Haupt- und Nebenquest und schon lvl 11. Und vom E-MOD hab ich mal grad das Terrorlabyrinth gespielt. Leute die schon Kampferfahrung haben sollten sich das mal vornehmen. Da sind schöne Gefechte be (z.B. 20 Schwergepanzerte Laser-Wachroboter begleitet von 50 Elite-Enklavesoldaten). Mir macht es Spaß.



Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an denn wahre Gegner findet man ja fast nicht mehr auser vieleicht ein Behemot oder so aber einmal die Fatman gezogen und weg ist er. Aber dieser Mod hört sich sehr interresant an, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (15. Juli 2009)

Also das habe ich mir schon gedacht. Das mit dem Leveln haben die meiner meinung echt sch... hinbekommen, wenn ich da an Baldurs Gate denke, das wahr mal ein durchdachtes Spiel selbst mein Magier der Stufe 17 konnte noch von einem Troll (die ersten Gegner des Spiels) getötet werden. Also da finde ich hätte Betesda mehr drann arbeiten können das Spiel ist ja schon keine Herausforderung mehr obwohl ich noch nicht mal die Hälfte durch habe aber trozdem ein geiles Spiel ist.
Sicherlich werde ich nicht stufe 60 oder so erreichen schon wegen den Fertigkeiten da brauche ich vieleicht noch 6xLevel´up und die sind auch alle auf 100 und was dann Supermutanten mit ner 10mm 1 Kopfschuss und schon Tot wahrscheinlich.
Also ich will jetzt hier das Spiel nicht Kritisieren aber bei denn Level Stufen und der Schwierigkeit hätten sie da schon was besser machen können, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Holdrio (15. Juli 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also ich will jetzt hier das Spiel nicht Kritisieren aber bei denn Level Stufen und der Schwierigkeit hätten sie da schon was besser machen können, Mfg Snapstar



Aber du spielst sicher auch auf "Normal"?
Komischerweise beschweren sich viele Leute F3 sei zu leicht, aber alle spielen sie auf Normal.


----------



## snapstar123 (15. Juli 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Aber du spielst sicher auch auf "Normal"?
> Komischerweise beschweren sich viele Leute F3 sei zu leicht, aber alle spielen sie auf Normal.



Habe so mitten im Spiel ca. bei Level 10 schon auf schwer gestellt aber wenn man das Spiel raus hatt ist es nicht so schwer, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Olaf Oktober (15. Juli 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Habe so mitten im Spiel ca. bei Level 10 schon auf schwer gestellt aber wenn man das Spiel raus hatt ist es nicht so schwer, Mfg Snapstar



Installiere Dir den R.A.F.O. Mod und Du wirst ein ganz anderes Spielerlebnis haben.... Du kannst dabei einstellen, wieviele Gegner beim Respawnen auftauchen sollen (und ob überhaupt), ob sie stärker sind, ob Du neue Monster dabei haben willst, ob einmal geleerte Kisten (Medi,Muni etc.) leer bleiben oder nach einiger Zeit wieder aufgefüllt sein sollen, wie schnell Du den nächsten Level erreichen willst (in R.A.F.O. kann man das verschieden einstellen - normal ist R.A.F.O. etwa 3x langsamer beim Hochleveln mit Erfahrungspunkten) und bis zu welchem Level es überhaupt gehen soll (30 o. 40)....und und und.....aber - Du solltest dann das Spiel auch nochmal von vorne beginnen - Du wirst staunen....


----------



## snapstar123 (15. Juli 2009)

Olaf Oktober schrieb:


> Installiere Dir den R.A.F.O. Mod und Du wirst ein ganz anderes Spielerlebnis haben.... Du kannst dabei einstellen, wieviele Gegner beim Respawnen auftauchen sollen (und ob überhaupt), ob sie stärker sind, ob Du neue Monster dabei haben willst, ob einmal geleerte Kisten (Medi,Muni etc.) leer bleiben oder nach einiger Zeit wieder aufgefüllt sein sollen, wie schnell Du den nächsten Level erreichen willst (in R.A.F.O. kann man das verschieden einstellen - normal ist R.A.F.O. etwa 3x langsamer beim Hochleveln mit Erfahrungspunkten) und bis zu welchem Level es überhaupt gehen soll (30 o. 40)....und und und.....aber - Du solltest dann das Spiel auch nochmal von vorne beginnen - Du wirst staunen....



Ja das hört sich doch schon mal gut an Danke für die Info. Zocke es so erst mal durch mit den vier Mods die ich Instaliert habe denn so läuft es eigentlich Stabil hin und wieder mal ein aufhänger aber das liegt an den Level Mod´s habe ich festgestellt nach Level 20. Aber erst mal durch zocken Normal halt und danach alle möglichen Mods wo was bringen und auch was am Spielgeschehen verendern z.b was du auch genant hast wird Instaliert aber da kommen noch ein paar Mod´s mehr drauf und wenn alles fertig ist kann ich euch ja mal berichten wie Stabil das Spiel läuft wenn so fast jeder Mod Instaliert ist der was bringt, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. Juli 2009)

deine Abstürze bzw. Game Frezes liegen bestimmt nicht an einem Mod hatte die schon bevor ich den 1. Mod installiert habe...


----------



## snapstar123 (16. Juli 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> deine Abstürze bzw. Game Frezes liegen bestimmt nicht an einem Mod hatte die schon bevor ich den 1. Mod installiert habe...



Da hast du nicht ganz unrecht. Am Anfang mit dem erten Patch das auf den Spiel wahr ist er auch ziemlich oft abgestürzt aber mit dem Level-Mod nach Level 20 habe ich bemerkt das, dass Spiel sich ziemlich oft aufhängt vorher ist das Spiel meist aus gegangen. Aber nach den Patches lief es eigentlich Stabiel, ist ja bekannt das es so bei jeden mal Abstürzt oder einfriert. Hatte auch mal Vsync ausgeschalten um mal fest zu stellen was meine Graka so an FPS bringt und wann meistens diese FPS einbrüche auftauchen. Es wahren bei meiner 280GTX und Core 2 Quad 9550@3,4Ghz 120FPS mal 90FPS aber meistens wenn man sich schnell umdreht vorallem drausen wo viel Grass ist und dabei auf den Boden und in die Ferne schaut beim schnellen drehen fallen die FPS manchmal auf 20 runter nur für ne Sekunde, weil mich manchmal diese ruckler aufgeregt haben und schauen wollte wann sie immer einbrechen aber das Tat dem System gar nicht gut nach 1-2Minuten Spielzeit aufgehängt und das jedes mal bis ich Vsync wieder Aktiviert habe und es läuft wieder mind. 2 Stunden ohne sich auf zu hängen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juli 2009)

Ich mache zurzeit bei Moira das Überlebenshandbuch. Hier muss man ja einmal verkrüppelt zu ihr zurück kehren, danach sagt sie einem, das die Behandlung einen Nebeneffekt hatte. Und zwar sollen meine (ich glaube Verkrüppelungen) von selbst heilen, so hab ich das irgend wie verstanden.
Aber irgend wie ist das nicht der Fall. Wie war das also gemeint?


----------



## Wendigo (16. Juli 2009)

Ich hab das so in Erinnerung, dass man weniger als 50% seiner Lebensenergie haben muss. Dann kehrt man zu ihr zurück und sie heilt einen.


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juli 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Ich hab das so in Erinnerung, dass man weniger als 50% seiner Lebensenergie haben muss. Dann kehrt man zu ihr zurück und sie heilt einen.


 
Geheilt hat sie mich doch schon längst^^


----------



## Wendigo (16. Juli 2009)

Wie nun ? 
Dann weiss ich auch nicht weiter


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juli 2009)

Nachdem man geheilt wird, sagt sie einem das die Behandlung einen Nebeneffekt hatte, ich aber nicht mehr genau was dieser Nebeneffekt künftig bringt.


----------



## bleedingme (16. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Geheilt hat sie mich doch schon längst^^


 
Du hast durch diese Heilbehandlung eine zusätzliche Eigenschaft erhalten, welche, hat dir Moira nach dem Heilen gesagt, das hängt vom vorherigen Dialog oder der Art und Weise wie du den Auftrag erledigt hast ab. So genau weiß ich das nicht mehr, muß ich mal ins Handbuch schauen.


----------



## snapstar123 (16. Juli 2009)

Man bekommt eine zusätzliche fähigkeit das wenn man Stark verstrahlt ist und ein Körperteil Verkrüppelt ist heilt sich der Körperteil aber erst so bei 400-600 RAD und du musst die optionale Aufgabe auch dazu machen also sich noch mehr verstrahlen lassn wie bei der normale Aufgabe, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rizzard (16. Juli 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Man bekommt eine zusätzliche fähigkeit das wenn man Stark verstrahlt ist und ein Körperteil Verkrüppelt ist heilt sich der Körperteil aber erst so bei 400-600 RAD und du musst die optionale Aufgabe auch dazu machen also sich noch mehr verstrahlen lassn wie bei der normale Aufgabe, Mfg Snapstar


 
Ich hab ja die optionale Aufgabe mit 600 RAD gemacht. Das heißt wenn ich mir das nächste mal was gebrochen hab, verstrahl ich mich freiwillig von selbst, meine Knochen heilen und ich pfeif mir danach n RAD rein


----------



## snapstar123 (16. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja die optionale Aufgabe mit 600 RAD gemacht. Das heißt wenn ich mir das nächste mal was gebrochen hab, verstrahl ich mich freiwillig von selbst, meine Knochen heilen und ich pfeif mir danach n RAD rein


Genau so ist es aber irgendwie sinlos weil man mehr RAD als Stimpack braucht wenn mal was kaputt ist. Habe gerade nachgeschaut musst 400 RAD heben damit sie sich regenerieren, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (16. Juli 2009)

Ich ärger mich...

Habe heute Post von Amazon bekommen....oder besser da ich auf der Arbeit war, habe ich es nicht bekommen...

Die DVD von The Pitt und Ancorage....

Leider ist die Übergabe nur "Eigenhändig" da 18er Version...

Hätte ich es mir bloß in die Firma schicken lassen...

Mfg


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juli 2009)

Das Problem kenn ich nur zu gut, die kommen immer dann wenn man gerade nicht daheim ist. Machen die mit Absicht^^


----------



## non_believer (17. Juli 2009)

Mal ne Frage: Kann man Pitt und Anchorage auch spielen wenn man die Ösi uncut Version hat? 

Zum ersten kann ich im Spiel LIVE nicht aufrufen und zum 2. sind mir die Downloads zu groß. Mit ne 1000er light Leitung dauert das wieder gefühlte 382697 Stunden.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juli 2009)

non_believer schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Kann man Pitt und Anchorage auch spielen wenn man die Ösi uncut Version hat?


 
Absolut ja
Habe die gleiche Version und beides ohne Probleme durchgespielt


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Juli 2009)

non_believer schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Kann man Pitt und Anchorage auch spielen wenn man die Ösi uncut Version hat?
> 
> Zum ersten kann ich im Spiel LIVE nicht aufrufen und zum 2. sind mir die Downloads zu groß. Mit ne 1000er light Leitung dauert das wieder gefühlte 382697 Stunden.


 

Ich habe auch so eine Highspeed Leitung....

ABER gehe mal zum Händler Deines Vertrauens....

Da gibt es dieses: Fallout 3 - Operation Anchorage & The Pitt (Add-On): PC: Amazon.de: Games

Habe ich zu Hause....

Mfg


----------



## non_believer (18. Juli 2009)

Alles klar! Danke für die Antworten. 

@ Rosstaeuscher  Ich hab gestern auf der Homepage gesehen das die ersten beiden Add-Ons auf DVD rausgekommen sind, will sie aber nicht bei Amazon bestellen, weil ich da ja 5 Euro mehr bezahlen muss und ich zu den übliche Postbringzeiten meist nicht da bin. Aber in der Nähe gibt es nen Games Shop und ich denke mal das die das auch haben.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (18. Juli 2009)

non_believer schrieb:


> Alles klar! Danke für die Antworten.
> 
> @ Rosstaeuscher  Ich hab gestern auf der Homepage gesehen das die ersten beiden Add-Ons auf DVD rausgekommen sind, will sie aber nicht bei Amazon bestellen, weil ich da ja 5 Euro mehr bezahlen muss und ich zu den übliche Postbringzeiten meist nicht da bin. Aber in der Nähe gibt es nen Games Shop und ich denke mal das die das auch haben.




Habe das Add-On gestern auch bei Expert gesehen....kostet 19,95...

Ich hatte sowieso mehrere Bestellungen bei Amazon....

Guckst Du...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Und das ist doch auch eine gute Nachricht...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg​


----------



## Holdrio (19. Juli 2009)

Das letzte Addon "Mothership Zeta" erscheint dann allerdings neben DLC nur auf der GOTY (F3 + alle 5 Addons) auf DVD ab Oktober etwa, nur schon darum kaufe ich erst die dann und die 2 Addondiscs nicht einzeln vorher.

Finde es eh eine üble Abzockerei das ganze DLC Zeugs, viel weniger Arbeit als mit nem richtigen, umfangreichen Addon wie SI bei Oblivion und noch mehr kassieren dafür ist der einzige Zweck davon. 
50 (!) Teuros für alle 5 DLCs dann, mehr als ich für F3 selber bezahlte, und was bekommt man dafür...
Für die zwei Addondiscs blecht man ja auch gleich 40 Teuros, fast wie für ein Vollspiel eigentlich, und bekommt gerade mal 4 Miniaddons dafür. 

Tja, aber darauf muss man sich wohl allgemein einstellen, beim neuen Call of Juarez ist auch schon von DLCs die Rede, schöne neue DLC Abzockerwelt würg.


----------



## non_believer (19. Juli 2009)

@ Rosstaeuscher Da ich kommende Woche eh in die große Stadt muss, werd ich sicher mal be dem einen oder anderen Elektronikfachgeschäft reinschauen und mit die Add-Ons holen. 

@ Holdrio Wo hast du denn die Info her das das letzte Add-On nur als DLC bzw. in der GOTY Edition enthalten ist?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. Juli 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Das letzte Addon "Mothership Zeta" erscheint dann allerdings neben DLC nur auf der GOTY (F3 + alle 5 Addons) auf DVD ab Oktober etwa, nur schon darum kaufe ich erst die dann und die 2 Addondiscs nicht einzeln vorher.
> 
> Finde es eh eine üble Abzockerei das ganze DLC Zeugs, viel weniger Arbeit als mit nem richtigen, umfangreichen Addon wie SI bei Oblivion und noch mehr kassieren dafür ist der einzige Zweck davon.
> 50 (!) Teuros für alle 5 DLCs dann, mehr als ich für F3 selber bezahlte, und was bekommt man dafür...
> ...




Tja....wenn man FAN ist.....dann lässt man sich schon was gefallen...

Andererseits....bieten die neuen Inhalte die Grundlagen für anders schöne Mod`s.....

Siehe Fallout Nexus....da gibt es schöne Mod`s wo man allerdings Anchorage oder The Pitt drauf haben muss....

Was soll`s .... ich bin froh, das es neue Inhalte gibt...

Mfg


----------



## »EraZeR« (19. Juli 2009)

Mit was für Mods zockt ihr eigentlich?


----------



## Holdrio (19. Juli 2009)

Ein richtiges, grosses Addon wie SI bei Oblivion wäre mir schon viel lieber gewesen als paar Minihäppchen, aber sowas kann man sich bei Bethesda wohl für immer abschminken.
Ob nächstes Jahr bei TES3 die Story erst im dritten DLC endet, wer weiss, denen traue ich alles zu.  



non_believer schrieb:


> @ Holdrio Wo hast du denn die Info her das das letzte Add-On nur als DLC bzw. in der GOTY Edition enthalten ist?



Von der offiziellen Seite, wurde dann hier mal gepostet die Meldung.*** für die Playstation + weitere DLCs - Global Gameport[/URL]
Soll wohl ein zusätzliche Kaufgrund für die GOTY sein für alle DLC Muffel.


----------



## Owly-K (19. Juli 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Mit was für Mods zockt ihr eigentlich?


Ich mag keine "Rundum-replacer-overhaul-Mods". Die meisten versauen die Stimmung und/oder die Balance. Lieber klein, fein und "lore friendly" (zumindest einigermaßen).

Meine Favoriten:


Achilles rifle: Der Minigun-Ersatz für Spieler, die nur kleine Waffen geskillt haben. Seit den neuen Gegnern aus dem BoS-DLC bin ich froh, das Ding zu haben. Trotz Level 30 und Skills=100. Kein optischer Leckerbissen, etwas overpowered, aber ganz gut ins Spiel integriert.
Personal Vertibird: Warum nach Hause rennen, wenn das Heim auch zu dir kommen kann?
Canterbury Hideout: Falls der Vertibird mal zu eng wird; trotzdem klein und gemütlich. Hat ein paar Bugs, die nie behoben wurden (das Wackelpuppen-Display funktioniert u.a. nicht), und dennoch kehre ich immer wieder dorthin zurück. Die üblichen palastartigen Player homes sind nicht mein Fall.
Punisher's outfit: Ich mag keinen Power Armor. Aber ich mag schwarze Klamotten mit Totenkopf. Bei mir ist die Version mit -1 Charisma im Einsatz; ich fand es passt zum Outfit.

Josef Greys Makeup Face Retexture: Hypsche Mädels? Immer! Aber die bisherigen Body Replacer wirken ingame wie ein Satz Pokémons in _Blood Bowl_. Also greife ich auf diese alte und einfache, aber sehr effektive  Mod zurück.
Das sind nur die Mods für den täglichen Gebrauch (und auch nicht alle); Questmods teste ich gerade noch ein paar.


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juli 2009)

Kann mir jemand erklären was eigentlich ein gutes bzw. schlechtes Karma bewirkt?

Und wenn ich in einem Dialog eine Lüge als Antwort geben will, steht ja vor dem Text immer eine Prozentzahl. Was sagt die aus?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand erklären was eigentlich ein gutes bzw. schlechtes Karma bewirkt?
> 
> Und wenn ich in einem Dialog eine Lüge als Antwort geben will, steht ja vor dem Text immer eine Prozentzahl. Was sagt die aus?




Gutes oder schlechtes Karma wirkt sich auf die Reaktionen der Personen mit denen Du zu tun hast aus....

Bei schlechten Karma reagieren böse Personen recht Positiv auf Dich....z.B. die Sklavenhändler....allerdings wirst Du auch von guten Personen gejagt...z.B. die Ranger...von guten Personen bekommst Du keine richtigen Auskünfte....die Personen die Dich begleiten können....beeinflust das auch...in Megaton gibt es einen ehemaligen Raider, der begleitet Dich nur bei schlechtem Karma....bei der Bruderschaft ist es umgekehrt...

Umgekehrt gilt das auch für gutes Karma....


Die Prozentzahl bei den Dialogen zeigt Dir die Chance an, die Person zu dem Ereignis zu bewegen...z.B. Anlügen "Ich bin Dein Freund" Chance 30%....Du hast eine 30% Chance, das Dir die Person das glaubt...

Je höher Dein Sprache skill, desto besser Deine Chancen...

Mfg

Mfg


----------



## Owly-K (20. Juli 2009)

Die effektive Wirkung vom Karma ist imho gar nicht so bemerkenswert. Ich hab einen Supergut-Char und einen richtig fiesen, und außer ein paar Änderungen in den Dialogen ist mir nichts besonderes in Erinnerung geblieben. Ach ja: Companions achten aufs Karma. Als good guy ist es z.B. unmöglich, Jericho in Megaton zu engagieren.

Die Prozentzahl ist die Erfolgschance. Sie legt die Wahrscheinlichkeit fest, ob dein Gegenüber dir glaubt oder sich überreden lässt.

Edit: Da war einer schneller. Und ausführlicher.


----------



## Rizzard (20. Juli 2009)

Supi danke, gleich mal die nächste Frage^^

Habe nun beim 2ten Durchspielen wieder die Unabhängigkeitserklärung gestohlen und diesmal musste ich den Robi ausschalten, anstatt ihn, wie beim letzten mal per alpha kilo charly bla bla bla Befehl zu deaktivieren. Was muss gegeben sein, um so einen Befehl geben zu können, Intelligenz, Wissenschaft, Robotikexperte, Sprache....?


----------



## Owly-K (20. Juli 2009)

Bin mir jetzt mit den questeigenen Besonderheiten nicht sicher. Auf jeden Fall kann man als "Robotikexperte" Roboter deaktivieren.


----------



## »EraZeR« (20. Juli 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Bin mir jetzt mit den questeigenen Besonderheiten nicht sicher. Auf jeden Fall kann man als "Robotikexperte" Roboter deaktivieren.



Was ICH total unnütz finde. Genauso (der/das?) Perk, dass man Leute, die schlafen, direkt töten kann. Wann schlafen die denn bitte? Habe ich noch nie gesehen.


----------



## Wendigo (21. Juli 2009)

Du meinst diese Sandmannattacken.

Geht natürlich nur nachts und man muss gut schleichen zu können. 
Probiers mal im PennyTower.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Wann schlafen die denn bitte? Habe ich noch nie gesehen.


 
Dann ist dir was entgangen - es schlafen recht viele - zur richtigen Zeit...


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. Juli 2009)

Echt? Liegt wohl daran, dass ich jetzt fast immer, wenn es dunkelt wird, die Zeit wieder auf Tagsüber stelle, weil das Spiel so viel besser aussieht.


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juli 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Echt? Liegt wohl daran, dass ich jetzt fast immer, wenn es dunkelt wird, die Zeit wieder auf Tagsüber stelle, weil das Spiel so viel besser aussieht.


 
Mach ich auch immer Tagsüber siehts einfach am schönsten aus


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Juli 2009)

Na dann wollen wir mal froh sein, dass ihr das nicht *im richtigen Leben* tun könnt
Abgesehen davon - ihr seid wohl noch ziemlich jung
Später lernt man nämlich, dass die Nacht auch ihre Reize hat


----------



## Rizzard (21. Juli 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ..
> Später lernt man nämlich, dass die Nacht auch ihre Reize hat


 
Vielleicht in der Wirklichkeit.
Aber im Spiel leg ich keinen Wert auf Schleichtaktiks. Da wird offensiv gekämpft bei schönstem Sonnenschein.


----------



## non_believer (21. Juli 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Soll wohl ein zusätzliche Kaufgrund für die GOTY sein für alle DLC Muffel.



Und was mach in dann mit meiner uncut Version?  

Falls es wirklich so kommen sollte, muss ich mir das eben so besorgen...also als officielles DLC versteht sich!!! Nicht das hier falsche Gerüchte entstehen!!! 


@ »EraZeR« & Blizzard23  Ihr habt wohl Angst im Dunkeln? *grins*


----------



## »EraZeR« (21. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Vielleicht in der Wirklichkeit.
> Aber im Spiel leg ich keinen Wert auf Schleichtaktiks. Da wird offensiv gekämpft bei schönstem Sonnenschein.



Richtig. Sieht eh viel besser aus .



> @ »EraZeR« & Blizzard23  Ihr habt wohl Angst im Dunkeln? *grins*



Nein, aber Nachts finde ich die Stimmung einfach längst nicht so toll wie am Tage.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2009)

Soll Mothership Zeta eigentlich der vorerst letzte DLC werden? Ist da schon was bekannt?


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Juli 2009)

Ja soll es. Danach wollen sich die Entwickler auf ein neues Spiel konzentrieren. Ich glaube das heißt New Vegas oder so.


----------



## Bumblebee (22. Juli 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ja soll es. Danach wollen sich die Entwickler auf ein neues Spiel konzentrieren. Ich glaube das heißt New Vegas oder so.


 
Denkst du, dass sich Bethesta stark konzentrieren muss weil *Obsidian Entertainment* Fallout - New Vegas programmiert??


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2009)

Kann man mit Broken Steel eigentlich so richtig mit OpenEnd weiter spielen, oder führt das nur die Story noch etwas weiter fort und endet dann auch?

PS: Haben hier schon manche Erfahrung mit Point Lookout gemacht?


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Juli 2009)

Ja ich. Ich finde es ein ganz gutes Addon. Das Setting ist cool (Sümpfe) und die Quest sind auch gut gemacht. Spielzeit 2 Stunden würde ich sagen. Man findet wieder neue Waffen (Eine Art Jagdflinte, die 10mm Patronen benutzt und stärker ist als die Jagdflinte) und eine 2 Läufige Schrotflinte. Komischerweise ist das Addon deutlich anspruchsvoller in der Grafikberechnung, obwohl ich es längst nicht so optisch Ansprechend finde wie die Weitsicht im Hauptspiel. Das Hauptprogramm kann ich auf Max Details mit Kantenglättung und Texturschärfung locker flüssig spielen, aber das Addon ruckelt stärker bei der gleichen Einstellung. Warscheinlich ist der Nebel daran Schuld.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2009)

Die hätten einfach einen größeren DLC rausbringen sollen, an dem man auch mal etwa 10 Stunden hockt. Dann würde der auch eher dem Preis entsprechen. 
Bin mal auf Mothership Zeta gespannt. Da werden dann n paar Aliens verhauen.


----------



## ThoR65 (22. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Kann man mit Broken Steel eigentlich so richtig mit OpenEnd weiter spielen, oder führt das nur die Story noch etwas weiter fort und endet dann auch?
> 
> PS: Haben hier schon manche Erfahrung mit Point Lookout gemacht?


 
Mit Broken Steel kannst bis zum jüngsten Gericht spielen, vorausgesetzt du hast soviel Zeit.
Ich hab Point Lookout schon durch. Für mich persönlich ist es genauso schwach wie OA, auch wenn man die "Welt" frei begehen kann. Die Gegner sind dürftig, um nicht zu sagen, das sie nicht mal für Schießübungen reichen. Und ich hab schon ne Menge Ghule von ihrem Leiden befreit.
Als Höhepunkt sehe ich die Quest an, bei der man ein gewisses Buch zu einem Obelisken am Dunwich Gebäude bringen soll. Also entweder benötigt man ein Elektronen-Rastermikroskop um den Obelisken zu finden(weils wohl so klein ist)  , oder irgendein Ödlandtrottel hat das Ding während unserer Abwesenheit geklaut bzw. woanders aufgestellt  . Auf jeden Fall ist am Dunwich Gebäude kein Obelisk zu finden und daher die Quest nicht zu lösen. *supi...nun trag ich son olles Buch durch die Vallapampa*


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2009)

Na dann kann ich mir die 10 Euro fast sparen und evtl. lieber in den nächsten DLC stecken. Vielleicht gibts da ja n paar brauchbare Alienwaffen.

PS: Bin immer noch auf der suche nach dem "Selbsbau-Ort" der E-mod. Bin mal gespannt wann ich den find^^


----------



## ThoR65 (22. Juli 2009)

Hier mal ein paar neue Bilder 
 Nur Text ist langweilig 

 Was ist das???
Was zu essen??...............Bausatz für Politiker​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wo ist das Stöckchen?............Bodenlose Gegend  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## »EraZeR« (22. Juli 2009)

Wozu sind eigentlich die ganzen Funktürme gut, die immer so komische Signale Senden. Bekommt man was, wenn alle davon aktiv sind?


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2009)

Ist das Bild rechts unten ein Bug oder soll das wirklich nur n Oberkörper darstellen?


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (22. Juli 2009)

@thor65 wo steht denn dieser guleomat ?????


----------



## Holdrio (22. Juli 2009)

non_believer schrieb:


> Und was mach in dann mit meiner uncut Version?



Na die GOTY wird es (hoffentlich) sicher auch wieder als AT/CH Version geben, sonst ist sie für mich sicher auch gestorben.
Das wäre ja ein dickes Ding, wenn die nur noch als verschnippelte Teutonenkinderversion kommen würde iiiik.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Juli 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Wozu sind eigentlich die ganzen Funktürme gut, die immer so komische Signale Senden. Bekommt man was, wenn alle davon aktiv sind?




Wenn Du die Funktürme aktivierst bekommst Du bei jedem Turm ein Signal...folge dem einfach (wird lauter-leiser) dann führt Dich das Signal zu einem versteckten Unterschlupf...

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Juli 2009)

*So....

Nach diversen geladenen Mod`s....

Stelle ich hier mal mein alter Ego vor ....
*
*Wie wär`s ???

Stellt doch auch mal Eure Figuren vor.....*


*Mein Name ist Max.....MAD MAX.....* 
 (*Gut .... ich STEH auf den Film ....)*

*Ich mit meinem BABY....*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Wir räumen jetzt das Ödland auf...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Meine neue Hütte...*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Nur für "Eingeweihte"....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




​


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (23. Juli 2009)

*....weiter mit dem Rundgang...*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Es funktioniert alles....selbst das Licht kann man ein und aus schalten...*

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Juli 2009)

Also Hut ab - das gefällt mir *ganz* gut

Wenn ich gross bin will ich dann auch sowas ...


----------



## Rizzard (23. Juli 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> *So....*
> 
> *Nach diversen geladenen Mod`s....*
> 
> *Stelle ich hier mal mein alter Ego vor ....*


 
Jetzt ist mir auch klar das du einen Outlaw namens Mad Max hast.
Du must dir ja unmengen von Kronkorken stehlen/plündern um die Miete für deine rießen Bude zu berappeln.

Vielleicht n paar Kämpfe in der Donnerkuppel, dann kommt ordentlich was rein


----------



## Doney (25. Juli 2009)

leute es gibt doch jetz schon 5 addons oder? is der 5. der letzte? hab nämle nur das hauptspiel einmal durch und will den spaß dann nochmal mit allen addons spieln... aber das nimmt ja kein ende^^ 

und frage was isn wenn man das uncut hauptspiel hat... braucht man dann auch die uncut-addons?

und zu guter letzt: was sin den z.Z. die geilsten mods?


----------



## ThoR65 (25. Juli 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> leute es gibt doch jetz schon 5 addons oder? is der 5. der letzte? hab nämle nur das hauptspiel einmal durch und will den spaß dann nochmal mit allen addons spieln... aber das nimmt ja kein ende^^
> 
> und frage was isn wenn man das uncut hauptspiel hat... braucht man dann auch die uncut-addons?
> 
> und zu guter letzt: was sin den z.Z. die geilsten mods?


 
Ich machs mal kurz:
1.) Es gibt derzeit *4* Addons, weil das *5*. erst im *August erscheint*. 
2.) Es gibt nur eine Form von Addons, da die FO3.exe in keinster weise verändert wird. 
3.) Es macht kaum Sinn nach die "geilsten" Mods zu fragen, da die Geschmacksaufassungen zu verschieden sind. Solche fragen ziehen immer Listen nach sich, in denen dann alle erhältlichen Mods zu finden sind. Sollte man doch mal eine Übereinstimmung finden, so liegt das eher im bereich des Zufallsprinzips. Und schließlich entscheidet die Lauffähigkeit eines Addons über die allgemeine Bewertung. Mein Tipp: probieren, probieren und nochmals probieren. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. Juli 2009)

Stimmt schon, aber eine Mod, die ich besonders gut finde, ist diese hier: GNR -- More Where That Came From at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community

Damit bekommt ihr bis zu 100 neue Songs für Galaxy News Radio. Diese passen wunderbar in das Programm! Wenn euch die Musik von GNR so langsam nervt, ist das genau das richtige für euch.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. Juli 2009)

Kann mir jemand denn Befehl für die Konsole geben damit ich die Vertigkeitspunkte runterbringen kann.Ich bin schon so hoch mit dem Level das fast jede Vertigkeit auf Hundert ist und beim nächsten Level kann man ja nicht weiter weil ich keine Punkte verteilen kann.
Währe froh wenn ihn mir jemand geben kann aber nur denn einen Befehl damit ich nicht durcheinander komme das währe sehr wichtig und Danke schon mal im Voraus.
Habe endlich die MIRV gefunden die speziele Fatman was für ein ding und die acht Mini-a-Bombs auf einmal da bleibt ja keiner mehr übrig, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## »EraZeR« (27. Juli 2009)

Es gibt eine Mod, mit der man mehr als 100 Punkte auf seine Fertigkeiten verteilen kann. Leider fällt mir der Name gerade nicht ein.


----------



## burns (27. Juli 2009)

*Level Cap Increaser Skill Workaround*


----------



## non_believer (28. Juli 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Na die GOTY wird es (hoffentlich) sicher auch wieder als AT/CH Version geben, sonst ist sie für mich sicher auch gestorben.
> Das wäre ja ein dickes Ding, wenn die nur noch als verschnippelte Teutonenkinderversion kommen würde iiiik.



Dein Wort in meinem Gehörgang! Man hat schon Pferde vor der Apotheke k....en sehen!


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Juli 2009)

burns schrieb:


> *Level Cap Increaser Skill Workaround*



Danke für denn Mod hast du ihn auch schon ausprobiert oder gibt es mit denn Mod Probleme, aber egal ich probiers einfach aus und danke noch mal, Mfg Snapstar

Also danke für den Mod aber hat niemand den Konsolen Befehl damit ich einfach nur weniger Punkte einstellen kann mir währe sehr geholfen damit.
Ich weis halt nich wie sich dieser Mod mit den anderen verträgt denn jetzt kann ich Problemloss Spielen mit den Mods die ich habe.
Also bitte nur den einen Konsollen Befehl damit ich einstellen kann z.B. schleichen -23 Punkte allso bitte Hilfe, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (28. Juli 2009)

@snapstar: Achte mal etwas mehr auf deine Doppel- und Dreifachposts, wofür gibt´s den "Edit"-Button ??

Cheats und Konsolenbefehle - Fallout-Forum.de


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Juli 2009)

XFX_GTX280_XT schrieb:


> @snapstar: Achte mal etwas mehr auf deine Doppel- und Dreifachposts, wofür gibt´s den "Edit"-Button ??
> 
> Cheats und Konsolenbefehle - Fallout-Forum.de



Sorry bloss manchmal muss man mehrals schreiben um eine konkrete Antwort zu bekommen.
Wollte eigentlich nur den einen Konsolen Befehl aber mit denn anderen Mods oder Befehle kann ich nichts anfangen und des weiteren ist mein Englisch misserabel.
Also sorry wenn ich zu viel geschrieben habe über das selbe Thema aber Danke für die Info oder den Link, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Juli 2009)

Sorry wenn ich jetzt noch mal das selbe Poste aber gibt es überhaupt einen Konsolenbefehl der zu lässt die Fertigkeitspunkte z.B. um 20 Punkte runter zu setzen denn bei denn Hauptatribuden gibts ja auch einen Befehl der heist setspecialpoints X aber für die Fertigkeitspunkte gibt es sowas nicht. Höchstens um sie nach oben zu drücken, habe jetzt über 1 1/2 Stunden gesucht und Probiert aber ohne erfolg.
Also für mich sieht das aus als gebe es diesen Bfehl nicht was für eine Sch...
da bringt auch runterleveln nichts da die sch...Fertigkeitspunkte auch nicht nach unten gehen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Doney (28. Juli 2009)

okay^^ ich frag nochmal konkret... ist der 5. addon endlich mal der letzte oder sind noch mehr geplant


----------



## ThoR65 (28. Juli 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Sorry wenn ich jetzt noch mal das selbe Poste aber gibt es überhaupt einen Konsolenbefehl der zu lässt die Fertigkeitspunkte z.B. um 20 Punkte runter zu setzen .........


 
mein lieber snapstar,
ich habe nun mal die arbeit gemacht, die du wahrscheinlich nicht gebacken bekommst. Extra für dich erkläre ich die mir zu grunde liegende Vorgehensweise:
1) PC einschalten. *sollte ohne Erläuterung klar sein*

2) Web-Browser öffnen. *bei Ottonormaluser ist Tante Google die Startseite*

3) Im Suchfeld "Fallout3 Konsolenbefehle" eingeben und die [Return]-Taste (oder auch [Enter] genannt) drücken.

4) In den darauf erscheinenden Vorschlägen annähernd passende Beschreibungen suchen.

5) Bei erhöter Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit den dazugehörigen Link anklicken (meistens unter Betätigung der linken Maustaste).

6) Auf der dann geöffneten Website nach Lösungsvorschlägen suchen.

7) sollte ein entsprechendes Ergebniss nicht vorliegen, bei Punkt 3 neu ansetzen.

8) mein Ergebniss für die Fertigkeitspunkte lautet: player.setav ***** 20 (wobei ***** für die entsprechende Fertigkeit steht). In den meisten fällen wird dann vom vorhandenen Wert 20 Pkt. abgezogen.

9) Die Rechnung für den mir entstandenden Arbeitsaufwand bekommst du in kürze zugeschickt.


*@Doney:* Mothership Zeta ist definitiv das letzte Addon für Fallout 3.


----------



## snapstar123 (28. Juli 2009)

Habe jetzt endlich das Phänomän gesehen wo einfach ein Typ oder in meinem Fall ein Potektron einfach durch die Luft fliegt.
Irgend jemand in diesem Thread hatt mir davon mal erzählt aber konnte keine Bilder machen, ich hatte Glück weil ich davor gespeichert habe und konnte ganz bequem Screens machen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juli 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> mein lieber snapstar,
> ich habe nun mal die Arbeit gemacht, die du wahrscheinlich nicht gebacken bekommst....


 
Entweder ist snapstar derart gerührt von deinem Einsatz - ThoR, oder aber er ist einge*snap*t (sorry für den Wortwitz)

Jedenfalls hat er sich bisher nicht bedankt
Ich tu es an seiner Stelle - also danke, ThoR - das war eine gelungene Aktion; dem hohen (Hilfs-)Niveau dieses Forum's angemessen


----------



## Rizzard (29. Juli 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> ..also danke, ThoR - das war eine gelungene Aktion; dem hohen (Hilfs-)Niveau dieses Forum's angemessen


 
Naja, Punkt 1-7 hätte man sich getrost sparen können, aber ich will da jetzt nicht noch weiter drauf rum reiten.


----------



## snapstar123 (29. Juli 2009)

Sorry Leute habe mich bedanken wollen wohl vergessen also ThoR65 Danke für deine Mühe das hat mir sehr geholfen und war das was ich gesucht habe.
Also Danke nochmal für die Infos und Arbeit, aufjeden fall war das der Konsolenbefehl denn ich 1 1/2 Stunden gesucht habe und du hast ihn gefunden damit ich endlich weiter zocken kann.
Aber komischer weise habe ich mich Bedankt bloss wo oder in welchem Thread habe ich das rein geschrieben, komisch dann habe ich ausversehen in irgend einen anderen Thread mich bedankt.
Na ja egal normalerweise bedanke ich mich immer deswegen Sorry und Danke, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ThoR65 (29. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Naja, Punkt 1-7 hätte man sich getrost sparen können, aber ich will da jetzt nicht noch weiter drauf rum reiten.


 

Naja Blizzard, iwie muss man ja mal ein wenig schwung in das Forum bringen. Klar, ich hätte den Text auch wie eine IKEA-Aufbauanleitung formulieren können, damit mein Post in der Einheitsmasse untergeht, aber............ nein!!!! das ist nicht mein Ding. Lieber hau ich ein wenig hellschwarzen Humor in den Text. Der inhaltliche Sarkassmus bezog sich nähmlich auf die einfachste Sache: *TANTE GOOGLE IST DEIN FREUND!* 
Wenn Dir nun allerdings diese Art von Humor zuwider ist, tja... einfach überlesen. 

*@Bumblebee*: Snapi ist nicht gerührt von meiner Hilfsbereitschaft, neiiiin, er ist schockiert über die Rechnung!!


----------



## Rizzard (29. Juli 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Wenn Dir nun allerdings diese Art von Humor zuwider ist, tja... einfach überlesen.


 
Zuwider ist ein zu starkes Wort. Ich hätte eher verwundert genommen.




> Snapi ist nicht gerührt von meiner Hilfsbereitschaft, neiiiin, er ist schockiert über die Rechnung!!


 
Ich hoffe man gewährt hier eine Ratenabzahlung.


----------



## ThoR65 (29. Juli 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Zuwider ist ein zu starkes Wort. Ich hätte eher verwundert genommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Achso!! Nun denn, wenn man solche Art der schriftlichen Mitteilung selten bis gar nicht zu lesen bekommt darf man auch mal verwundert sein.  

Ratenzahlung?!? Nach dem Motto: Raten sie mal wann ich zahle?!? Nee nee. Das muss alles seine finanztechnische Richtigkeit haben. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Rizzard (29. Juli 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Ratenzahlung?!? Nach dem Motto: Raten sie mal wann ich zahle?!? Nee nee. Das muss alles seine finanztechnische Richtigkeit haben.
> 
> mfg
> ThoR65


 
Nun in der Wirtschaftskrise wird hart durchgegriffen. Das Leben ist nunmal keine Ponyranch.


----------



## Wendigo (29. Juli 2009)

Ich kann derzeitig Fallout 3 nicht auf 1.6 updaten.
Weder wenn ich den Patch runterlade noch über WindowsLive. Immer wenn ich mich im Spiel über live anmelden möchte, dann wird mir angezeigt, dass es update für dieses Spiel existiert....
Ohne Patch keine WindwosLive......


----------



## »EraZeR« (29. Juli 2009)

Hast du auch die richtige Sprache ausgewählt? Die Patches gibt es für die US, UK und German Version


----------



## Wendigo (29. Juli 2009)

Ja, schon


----------



## euMelBeumel (29. Juli 2009)

Musste das jetzt einfach mal dazwischen werfen^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich liebe diese Waffe ;D


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Juli 2009)

1.6 ?

gestern hat das Game bei mir schon 1.7 installiert

starten/ in Games for Windows einloggen/ Meldung kommt update wird durchgeführt/ und dann Spiel noch mal starten


----------



## Rizzard (30. Juli 2009)

Wird wohl für Mothership Zeta sein.


----------



## Holdrio (30. Juli 2009)

Wetten das beindruckende Changelog von "Patch" 1.6  "Neue  Erfolge für "Point Lookout"" kann man gleich übernehmen für 1.7 und nur Mothership Zeta einfügen? 

Eigentlich sollte mal ein neues Wort für sowas gekreiert werden, "Patch" verdienen die eigentlich gar nicht wenns nur um paar Live Arschievements geht bzw Dinge die die Welt nicht braucht.

1.7 hehe, von der Nummer her könnte man meinen F3 war eines der verbugtesten Games aller Zeiten!


----------



## »EraZeR« (2. August 2009)

Ich finde seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr den Typen in Megaton, der in der Wasseraufbereitungsanlage (oder so ähnlich) sonst immer anzufinden ist. Dem kann man ja sonst das Altmetall verkaufen. Liegt es vielleicht daran, dass man den ab einem bestimmten Level nicht mehr finden kann? Bin jetzt Level 27 (und mache gerade Brooken Steel)


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ich finde seit einiger Zeit nicht mehr den Typen in Megaton, der in der Wasseraufbereitungsanlage (oder so ähnlich) sonst immer anzufinden ist.


 
Das ist leider ein Bug im Spiel
Er neigt manchmal dazu in Mega rumzuwandern und von einem Dach in den Tod zu stürzen
Wenn du dich gut umkuckst fndest du ev. seine Leiche

Es gibt ein (relativ kompliziertes) Verfahren ihn zu "reanimieren"


----------



## Rizzard (2. August 2009)

Könnte mir vielleicht jemand folgende Lösung spoilern?



Spoiler



Bei der Broken Steel mission muss ich in so ner U-Bahn mit dem Zug fahren, dem allerdings strom fehlt. Daneben ist ne Stromversorgung, dieser fehlt wiederum eine Sicherung. Muss ich da jetzt willkürlich eine suchen, oder ist die Lösung eine komplett andere?


----------



## Bumblebee (2. August 2009)

Ja da fehlt die Sicherung - und hier die Lösung für dein Problem



Spoiler



Der Presidential Metro Sentry Bot hat sie bei sich. Wenn er den Angriff der Ghoule überlebt (eher unwahrscheinlich) wird er sie selber ersetzen.
Ansonsten findest du sie in seinem Inventar.


----------



## Rizzard (3. August 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ja da fehlt die Sicherung - und hier die Lösung für dein Problem


 
Vielen Dank. Das tolle ist ja wenn man bei der Schlacht noch ne Ghulmaske trägt, kann man sich zurück lehnen und die Show genießen


----------



## »EraZeR« (3. August 2009)

Oh man. Stimmt ja. Die Maske hatte ich in meiner Wohnung in Megaton -.-.
Ich habe mich auf dem Schweren Schwierigkeitsgrag durch die ganzen Schächte gekämpft und musste gegen beide Parteien kämpfen. Diese komischen Vergiefteten Ghule sind extrem schwer, verstehe ich nicht, weil die normalen Ghule meistens nach einem Schuss drauf gehen


----------



## Rizzard (3. August 2009)

Ja diese Ghule die einen mit dieser verstrahlten "Soße" bewerfen sind wirklich hartnäckige Burschen (meine nicht die leuchtenden Ghule). Dagegen ist ne Todeskralle n Kätzchen. Deswegen hab ich immer meine Ghulmaske im Anschlag^^


----------



## Rizzard (5. August 2009)

Konnte hier schon jemand den neusten DLC M.Z. antesten und vielleicht kurz was drüber berichten?


----------



## Potman (5. August 2009)

Wieviele Addons gibt es denn für Fallout3? 
Ich hab mir erst vor ner Woche das Spiel gekauft und zocke es gerade ohne Addons. Bin immernoch ziehmlich am Anfang


----------



## Bumblebee (5. August 2009)

Da gibt es
- Operation Anchorage
- The Pitt
- Brocken Steel
- Point Lookout
- Mothership Zeta (brandneu)

Nach letztem Stand des Irrtums ist dies (M.Z.) das letzte Addon zu Fallout 3


----------



## Potman (5. August 2009)

omg warum soviele!?
Da hab ich ja noch was vor mir... 
Wielange spielt man an so nem Addon? Was für Neuerungen gibt es denn? gibt es Erweiterungen an der Spielewelt? oder "nur" neue Quests/Stroy?


----------



## Rizzard (5. August 2009)

Potman schrieb:


> omg warum soviele!?
> Da hab ich ja noch was vor mir...
> Wielange spielt man an so nem Addon? Was für Neuerungen gibt es denn? gibt es Erweiterungen an der Spielewelt? oder "nur" neue Quests/Stroy?



Man spielt an einem Addon im Schnitt 4 Stunden. Kann auch schneller gehen. Ja es gibt Erweiterungen an der Spielwelt, die über die Karte hinaus ragen. Die neuen Gebiete folgen natürlich einem neuen Queststrang. Bei Broken Steel wird dein maximales Level von 20 auf 30 erhöht. Mehr will ich mal nicht verraten.


----------



## Wendigo (5. August 2009)

Wird so gesehen die Karte erweitert oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## Potman (5. August 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Man spielt an einem Addon im Schnitt 4 Stunden. Kann auch schneller gehen. Ja es gibt Erweiterungen an der Spielwelt, die über die Karte hinaus ragen. Die neuen Gebiete folgen natürlich einem neuen Queststrang. Bei Broken Steel wird dein maximales Level von 20 auf 30 erhöht. Mehr will ich mal nicht verraten.



Das hört sich ja gut an! Ich werde aber erstmal das blanke Fallout 3 durchspielen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (5. August 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Wird so gesehen die Karte erweitert oder wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?



Indirekt ja. Du fährst meistens  (mit nem Boot etc.) in das neue Gebiet was eine Eigenständige Karte ist. Dann brauchst du meistens nur 2 Stunden um ein Addon durchzuspielen.

Ich würde euch raten die Addons nicht zu kaufen. Sind längst nicht so gut wie das Hauptspiel und die Vorteile der Addons (wie z.B. Levelerhöhung, neue Perks etc.) bekommt ihr auch ganz leicht mit kostenlosen, viel besseren Mods!!!


----------



## Owly-K (5. August 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ich würde euch raten die Addons nicht zu kaufen. Sind längst nicht so gut wie das Hauptspiel und die Vorteile der Addons (wie z.B. Levelerhöhung, neue Perks etc.) bekommt ihr auch ganz leicht mit kostenlosen, viel besseren Mods!!!


Naja. Die Addons haben schon ein paar feine Sachen eingeführt, so ist das nicht. Und in der Fülle der Mods echte Perlen zu finden, ist sehr zeit- und nervenraubend. Ich persönlich würde zumindest BoS und Point Lookout durchaus empfehlen; The Pitt ist auch OK. Nur von OA war ich relativ enttäuscht und MZ kenne ich noch nicht.


----------



## ThoR65 (6. August 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ich würde euch raten die Addons nicht zu kaufen. Sind längst nicht so gut wie das Hauptspiel und die Vorteile der Addons (wie z.B. Levelerhöhung, neue Perks etc.) bekommt ihr auch ganz leicht mit kostenlosen, viel besseren Mods!!!


 
Deine Aussage teile ich nur bei einem Addon: Operation Anchorage. 
Bei Point Lookout teile ich die Aussage nur zu 50%. 
Bei den anderen bin ich absolut nicht Deiner Meinung  . Wenn man den Wahrnehmungshorizont erweitert, dann sind es nicht nur neue Perks und Levelgrenzenanhebung. Was ist zum Beispiel mit der Stärke der Gegner? Da wirft man nicht mal so einen Wattebauscher auf nen Supermutanten-Überlord, woraufin der sich vor Schmerzen auf dem Boden wälzt. Und die neuen Waffen? Braucht man die nur als zusätzlichen Ballast, damit man nicht nach vorne überkippt? Es sind eben viele kleine Dinge, die die Addons interessant machen.  
Und zu den von Dir überschwänglich angepriesenen Mods: Ich kenne immo nur eine Mod, die das Zeug zu einem "Addon" hätte. Und das ist die E-Mod. Hier paaren sich neue Level mit neuen Gegnern und Waffen die es in sich haben. Die anderen Mods beschränken sich eher auf Bildqualität bzw. hier und da ein paar neue Gegenstände, und liefern zudem keine neuen "Spielewelten". 
Meine Meinung:
Das subjektive Empfinden ist bei den Menschen, Gott sei Dank, auf verschiedenen Stufen angesiedelt. Was für den einen schlecht ist, empindet der andere als gut, der nächste nur zur hälfte gut usw. Als Beispiel nehme ich nur mal die Bewertung von Spielen, die von Magazin zu Magazin und zum Anwender mitunter recht stark voneinander abweichen.
mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Rizzard (6. August 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Was ist zum Beispiel mit der Stärke der Gegner? Da wirft man nicht mal so einen Wattebauscher auf nen Supermutanten-Überlord, woraufin der sich vor Schmerzen auf dem Boden wälzt. Und die neuen Waffen? Braucht man die nur als zusätzlichen Ballast, damit man nicht nach vorne überkippt? Es sind eben viele kleine Dinge, die die Addons interessant machen.


 
Deswegen sollte man die Addons auch erst gegen Ende "bereißen", bzw. wenn man schon ein etwas höheres Level erreicht hat. Für den Anfang reichen einem nämlich auch die Supermutantenlords und die Todeskrallen.


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. August 2009)

Sicherlich sind die Addons nicht schlecht, aber für den Preis finde ich sie einfach zu schlecht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. August 2009)

aber ein Spiel was so viel gute Spielzeit bietet hätte auch von Anfang an 

45 + 50 (10 Euro pro Add On) = 95 Euro kosten können


----------



## snapstar123 (6. August 2009)

Mal ne Frage das letzte Addon ist ja das MZ gibt es schon so was wie das Komplett Paket aller Addons oder kommt es noch.
Weil wenn es wirklich das letzte ist dann warte ich bis es als Addon-Pack mit allen Addons angeboten wird sonst währe es meiner seite sinnlos sie einzeln zu Kaufen, lieber warten und erst mal so komplett durchzocken und dann die Addons, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ThoR65 (6. August 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage das letzte Addon ist ja das MZ gibt es schon so was wie das Komplett Paket aller Addons oder kommt es noch.
> Weil wenn es wirklich das letzte ist dann warte ich bis es als Addon-Pack mit allen Addons angeboten wird sonst währe es meiner seite sinnlos sie einzeln zu Kaufen, lieber warten und erst mal so komplett durchzocken und dann die Addons, Mfg Snapstar


 
Hi Snapi,
erstmal schenk ich Dir eine ganze Kiste voll mit Satzzeichen. 
Zu Deinem Anliegen: ja, MZ ist das letzte Addon. Und ja, es kommt ein Komplettpaket. Aber erst im Spätherbst, wenn die Bäume ihr Laubkleid abgelegt haben. Wie das Komplettpaket aussieht vermag noch niemand zu sagen. Ich vermute mal es wird eine GotY-Edition, also Hauptspiel inkl. aller Addons. Leider ist meine Kristallkugel zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt beim Glaser (zwecks Optikverbesserung). Daher gibt es von mir nur die erwähnte Vermutung. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. August 2009)

Ich bräuchte mal eure hilfe. Zocke gerade Fallout 3 zum dritten mal (wirklich alles lösen und alles erkunden). Bearbeite gerade die Questreihe "Überlebenshandbuch" und sollte diesen Beobachter in das Nest der Mirelurks (oder so ähnlich) stecken. Ich war aber schon vorher einmal dort und habe alle umgelegt. Dabei bin ich auf den Kühlschrank gestoßen der folgendes mir bot: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das kommt bei dem rechten Kühlschrank.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich soll also den Schlüssel finden, doch den finde ich einfach nicht. Wo liegt er?


Dann noch ein zweites Rätsel. An dem Computer (im Raum neben dem Nest der Mirelurks) findet man diesen Eintrag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Teil, was für die Reparatur benötigt wird, habe ich bereits, aber ich finde die Tür nicht,die Repariert werden soll. Wo befindet sich diese?

Währe euch dankbar für eure Hilfe!

Mfg EraZeR


----------



## ThoR65 (6. August 2009)

»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte mal eure hilfe. Zocke gerade Fallout 3 zum dritten mal (wirklich alles lösen und alles erkunden). Bearbeite gerade die Questreihe "Überlebenshandbuch" und sollte diesen Beobachter in das Nest der Mirelurks (oder so ähnlich) stecken. Ich war aber schon vorher einmal dort und habe alle umgelegt. Dabei bin ich auf den Kühlschrank gestoßen der folgendes mir bot:
> Das kommt bei dem rechten Kühlschrank.
> Ich soll also den Schlüssel finden, doch den finde ich einfach nicht. Wo liegt er?
> Dann noch ein zweites Rätsel. An dem Computer (im Raum neben dem Nest der Mirelurks) findet man diesen Eintrag:
> ...


 
Also: Schlüssel findet man im Allgemeinen bei Gegnern, die gaaaaaanz tief und fest schlafen und diverse Verletzungen durch Waffen aufweisen. 

Die Transkripte der Fam. Keller braucht man bekanntlich für den superduperübermega Experimentellen Fatman. Und wo finden wir den?? Sicherlich dort, wo eine Tür defekt ist. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## »EraZeR« (6. August 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Also: Schlüssel findet man im Allgemeinen bei Gegnern, die gaaaaaanz tief und fest schlafen und diverse Verletzungen durch Waffen aufweisen.
> 
> Die Transkripte der Fam. Keller braucht man bekanntlich für den superduperübermega Experimentellen Fatman. Und wo finden wir den?? Sicherlich dort, wo eine Tür defekt ist.
> 
> ...



Also hat die Nachricht in dem Computer mit dem Transsript der Familie Keller zu tun und ich muss erst alle 5 finden?


----------



## Holdrio (6. August 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Wie das Komplettpaket aussieht vermag noch niemand zu sagen. Ich vermute mal es wird eine GotY-Edition, also Hauptspiel inkl. aller Addons. Leider ist meine Kristallkugel zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt beim Glaser (zwecks Optikverbesserung)



Meine ist was F3 angeht sogar schon mangels Arbeit im Keller eingemottet worden , denn eine GOTY im Oktober inkl. alle 5 Addons für 50 Euro für PC (Konsolen glaub 60) ist schon sehr lange offiziell. 

So gesehen hat Erazer also auf jeden Fall recht, wer die Addons oder sogar F3 noch nicht hat, kauft lieber gleich die dann.
Das letzte Addon MZ wirds auch nur dort auf DVD geben.


----------



## snapstar123 (6. August 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Hi Snapi,
> erstmal schenk ich Dir eine ganze Kiste voll mit Satzzeichen.
> Zu Deinem Anliegen: ja, MZ ist das letzte Addon. Und ja, es kommt ein Komplettpaket. Aber erst im Spätherbst, wenn die Bäume ihr Laubkleid abgelegt haben. Wie das Komplettpaket aussieht vermag noch niemand zu sagen. Ich vermute mal es wird eine GotY-Edition, also Hauptspiel inkl. aller Addons. Leider ist meine Kristallkugel zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt beim Glaser (zwecks Optikverbesserung). Daher gibt es von mir nur die erwähnte Vermutung.
> 
> ...



O.K. dann weis ich ja bescheid und Danke dir, hoffe bloss das sie auch das Addon Pack anbieten ohne das Hauptspiel.
Währe ja doff wenn es ein Big-Box sag ich mal gibt und nur mit dem Hauptspiel erhältlich ist, hoffe es kommt auch eine Box nur mit allen Addons raus bis dahin kann ich warten denn ich bin noch lange nicht durch mit dem Spiel.
Will auch erst mal das Spiel ohne die Addons durchspielen und dann kommen die Addons, hoffe sie werden auch spass machen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (6. August 2009)

@EraZer die Tür die du suchst müsste unten sein in so einem Abwasserkanal dort ist irgendwo eine Kaputte Tür.
Musst halt mal ein bisschen rumlaufen und nach unten gehen bis du zu einem Keller oder mehr Abwasserkanal kommst dort wirst du findig, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Holdrio (6. August 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> hoffe bloss das sie auch das Addon Pack anbieten ohne das Hauptspiel.
> Währe ja doff wenn es ein Big-Box sag ich mal gibt und nur mit dem Hauptspiel erhältlich ist



Manno , noch einmal gaaaaanz langsam zum mitschreiben für alle die weder den Beitrag direkt über ihnen lesen , noch die eigentlich schon fast ewig bekannten off. Ankündigungen von Bethesda mitbekommen haben:
*
Es wird 2 DVD Addonpacks geben mit 1+2 und 3+4, Nummer 5 (Mothership Zeta) gibts nur als DLC oder mit allen anderen plus Hauptspiel auf der GOTY circa Oktober die für PC 50 Euronen kosten soll.
NIX "Addon DVD mit allen 5"
NIX mit letztem Addon alleine auf DVD.

*Alles andere ist reine Spekulation, sehr unwahrscheinlich dazu und wenn überhaupt sowieso nicht mehr in diesem Jahr, die wollen im Weihnachtsgeschäft schliesslich die GOTY verkaufen.


----------



## snapstar123 (6. August 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Manno , noch einmal gaaaaanz langsam zum mitschreiben für alle die weder den Beitrag direkt über ihnen lesen , noch die eigentlich schon fast ewig bekannten off. Ankündigungen von Bethesda mitbekommen haben:
> *
> Es wird 2 DVD Addonpacks geben mit 1+2 und 3+4, Nummer 5 (Mothership Zeta) gibts nur als DLC oder mit allen anderen plus Hauptspiel auf der GOTY circa Oktober die für PC 50 Euronen kosten soll.
> NIX "Addon DVD mit allen 5"
> ...



O.K. dann weis ich bescheid ist halt schade das sie nicht eine Big-Box rausbringen mit allen Addons aber was solls, es sollen ja nicht alle Addons so gut sein, deshalb las ich mich überaschen aber trotzdem Danke für die Info, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. August 2009)

*Seltsame Vorgänge....*

Ich habe "Ancorage" und "The Pitt" installiert und gespielt....über DVD...

Folgendes Problem tritt auf....



Starte ich Fallout über den Mod Launcher....habe ich Grafikfehler...Neue Waffen werden unsichtbar (aus Pitt und Ancorage)....und ich habe ständig diese roten Ausrufezeichen...komme dadurch auch nicht mehr bei Pitt rein....
Starte ich Fallout über den Fallout Launcher....genau das Gleiche...
Starte ich Fallout mit der EXE Datei im Fallout Ordner ist alles in Ordnung, aber das Spiel ist Cut....
Ich habe die Deutsche Version mit Uncut Mod....und diverse andere Mod`s installiert....

Wie gesagt....starte ich das Spiel aus dem Fallout Ordner...funktionieren alle Mod`s und die Grafik auch....nur der Uncut Mod nicht mehr....

Hat jemand eine Erklärung für das Phänomen ???


Mfg


----------



## bleedingme (11. August 2009)

Wo wir grad bei Problemen sind....
Hab mir nun auch mal die 5 DLCs geholt, Anchorage, The Pitt und Broken Steel am WE auch schon mal installiert.

Meine Problemsammlung:
1. GfWLive startet nicht aus Fallout heraus. Nach dem Klick auf Live und der Anmeldung will er ein Update laden, nach einer gefühlten Ewigkeit schließt sich Fallout und er scheint 1.7 zu installieren, dann is Ruhe. Wiederholt sich jedes mal. Okay, scheint nur ein kleines Problem zu sein, GfW kann man ja auch so starten.
2. Die ersten drei Addons installiert, Lvl100Cap und Uncut deaktiviert, Spielstand geladen - nix. Neues Spiel begonnen - nix. Mod Launcher installiert, darüber versucht - nix. Zumindest Anchorage müßte doch mit einem Funkspruch direkt nach Verlassen von Vault 101 schon beginnen, oder?
3. Fallout fabriziert nun regelmäßig C2D, wenn ich Glück habe erst beim Schließen des Programmes durch mich. Super, bisher lief es einwandfrei.

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn:
Ich bin geneigt die ganze Pampe neu zu installieren. Man is ja irgendwie süchtig....
2 Fragen:
Durch welche Ereignisse werden die Handlungen der DLCs ausgelöst? Möchte das vor Neuinstallation noch mal gezielt testen.
Enthält eines der DLCs eine Änderung des Balancings? Dachte ich hätte gestern eine max. reparierte 10mm-Pistole mit Schaden 6 in den Fingern gehabt, vorher 9... vllt. täusch ich mich da auch.


----------



## Rizzard (11. August 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Wie gesagt....starte ich das Spiel aus dem Fallout Ordner...funktionieren alle Mod`s und die Grafik auch....nur der Uncut Mod nicht mehr....
> 
> Hat jemand eine Erklärung für das Phänomen ???
> 
> ...



Wurde bei dir im Fallout Ordner die Exe nicht durch eine (uncut)-Exe ersetzt?


@bleedingme:

zu Punkt 1: mach nach der Aktualisierung mal nen PC-Neustart.

zu Punkt 2: Hast du die DLC´s auch im Launcher aktiviert?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. August 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wurde bei dir im Fallout Ordner die Exe nicht durch eine (uncut)-Exe ersetzt?


 

Problem gelöst.....

Man sieht manchmal den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht....

Der Uncut Mod war nicht kompatibel mit den Erweiterungen ....

Es gibt aber neue Uncut Mod`s bis Patch 1.7 .... den darauf gespielt und voilà alles geht wieder....

Da hätte ich auch schon eher drauf kommen können....

Mfg


----------



## bleedingme (11. August 2009)

@Blizzard23

Das Ganze hat sich seit Samstag hingezogen, Neustarts gab's also zwischenzeitlich genug. Jepp, Fallout Launcher habsch auch probiert.

Apropo, vllt. liegt da irgendein Hündchen begraben: Muß ich denn die Addons zwangsweise erst in den Data-Ordner verschieben, damit die funzen (nach'm Download lümmeln die ja sonstwo rum)? Ohne tauchen Sie ja auch im FO Launcher gar nicht auf. Oder sollten die sogar automatisch irgendwo im FO-Ordner landen?


----------



## ThoR65 (11. August 2009)

bleedingme schrieb:


> @Blizzard23
> Apropo, vllt. liegt da irgendein Hündchen begraben: Muß ich denn die Addons zwangsweise erst in den Data-Ordner verschieben, damit die funzen (nach'm Download lümmeln die ja sonstwo rum)? Ohne tauchen Sie ja auch im FO Launcher gar nicht auf. Oder sollten die sogar automatisch irgendwo im FO-Ordner landen?


 
Jawollja. Die Addons musst du in den Fallout 3 Data-Ordner kopieren. 
Und rumlümmeln tun sie dort: C:/Benutzer/Benutzername/ AppData/Local/Microsoft/Xlive/.... (unter Vista wohlgemerkt).


----------



## bleedingme (11. August 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Jawollja. Die Addons musst du in den Fallout 3 Data-Ordner kopieren.
> Und rumlümmeln tun sie dort: C:/Benutzer/Benutzername/ AppData/Local/Microsoft/Xlive/.... (unter Vista wohlgemerkt).


 
Dann habsch das ja richtig gemacht.
Nur geholfen hat's nüscht.

Aber ich schau jetzt nochmal, ob ich wirklich die alte uncut.exe eingemüllt hatte... bin mir da jetzt grad mal gar nicht mehr so sicher, wo Rosstäuscher davon anfing...


----------



## Rizzard (11. August 2009)

Hab da mal ne kurze Frage:



Spoiler



Habe kürzlich von einem erlegten Suptermutantenlord ein dreiläufiges Lasergewehr bekommen. Gibts das im Spiel offiziell, oder liegt das an einer Mod?


----------



## »EraZeR« (11. August 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Hab da mal ne kurze Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe die Waffe auch gefunden (und finde sie seitdem relativ häufig bei den Supermutanten). Komischerweise habe ich die erst beim 2ten mal gefunden, als ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf Schwer gestellt habe.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. August 2009)

bleedingme schrieb:


> Dann habsch das ja richtig gemacht.
> Nur geholfen hat's nüscht.
> 
> Aber ich schau jetzt nochmal, ob ich wirklich die alte uncut.exe eingemüllt hatte... bin mir da jetzt grad mal gar nicht mehr so sicher, wo Rosstäuscher davon anfing...


 

Dumme Frage mal ....

Has Du denn auch in dem Ordner "Datendateien" die Mod`s aktiviert ???

Weil die Erweiterungen zu Fallout werden vom Spiel wie Mod`s behandelt...

Du musst sie erst aktivieren....

Mfg


----------



## bleedingme (12. August 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Dumme Frage mal ....
> 
> Has Du denn auch in dem Ordner "Datendateien" die Mod`s aktiviert ???
> 
> ...


 
Ei sischer...
Aber tatsächlich - ich hatte die falsche exe wieder nach FO verschoben. Ohne Worte.
Nu funzt alles, alle Fünfe ham sich ordnungsgemäß im Spiel zu Wort gemeldet.

Lohnt sich's eigentlich mit Level 25 weiterzuspielen, oder bin ich nach wie vor völlig unterfordert? Die Überlords gefallen mir ja schonmal, aber die lümmeln doch bestimmt nicht an jeder Straßenecke rum.


----------



## Bumblebee (12. August 2009)

Na ja - es gibt da schon noch ein paar "Über-Über..."
Aber F3 hat sich noch nie damit hervorgetan, dass es "sackschwer" ist


----------



## bleedingme (12. August 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na ja - es gibt da schon noch ein paar "Über-Über..."
> Aber F3 hat sich noch nie damit hervorgetan, dass es "sackschwer" ist


 
Das stimmt natürlich.
Aber ab und an mal wieder ein anspruchsvollerer Gegner tut gut.
Wenn ich nur rumrennen und mir atemberaubende Wetter- und Tageszeiteneffekte angucken will, bin ich bei Stalker CS besser aufgehoben.

Na, ich mach mal einfach weiter. Mal sehen wie's wird.


----------



## ThoR65 (12. August 2009)

*Sooo...... das wäre geschafft!*Nun hab ich auch den letzten DLC durch. Ergebniss: 
Im 5. und damit lezten DLC hab ich irgendwie dieses "Boah-Gefühl" vermisst. Nix innovatives im Levelaufbau, Gegner stumpfsinnig und seeeehr leicht zu erledigen (dazu bedarf es nicht mal einer Allienwaffe), die neuen Waffen sind so Überflüssig wie 25 Pickel auf 1mm² Pobacke. Selbst beim Ausflug ins All, den man machen muss um von einem Schiffsteil zum anderen zu gelangen, fehlte das "schwerelose" Gefühl. Und liebe Programmierer: wenn man im freien Weltall auf einem Rauschiff rumtrampelt dann hört man absolut nix!! Denn im All gibt es nix was den Schall übertragen kann. Selbst das abfeuern einer Waffe darf nicht mal ein leises "plopp" hervorrufen. 
Wer nun auf die DVD mit den DLCs wartet sei gesagt: Von den 5 DLCs ist eigentlich nur Broken Steel brauchbar. OA ist zu Schlauchartig, The Pitt ist zu klein, Point Lookout ist Umgebungsmäßig zu trist und zu grau, MZ einfach zu leicht und innovationsarm. Man merkt das den Programmierern langsam die Luft bei FO3 ausgeht. Bleibt zu hoffen das die Moddingfraktion noch viele gute Zusätze hervorbringt.

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## »EraZeR« (12. August 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> *Sooo...... das wäre geschafft!*Nun hab ich auch den letzten DLC durch. Ergebniss:
> Im 5. und damit lezten DLC hab ich irgendwie dieses "Boah-Gefühl" vermisst. Nix innovatives im Levelaufbau, Gegner stumpfsinnig und seeeehr leicht zu erledigen (dazu bedarf es nicht mal einer Allienwaffe), die neuen Waffen sind so Überflüssig wie 25 Pickel auf 1mm² Pobacke. Selbst beim Ausflug ins All, den man machen muss um von einem Schiffsteil zum anderen zu gelangen, fehlte das "schwerelose" Gefühl. Und liebe Programmierer: wenn man im freien Weltall auf einem Rauschiff rumtrampelt dann hört man absolut nix!! Denn im All gibt es nix was den Schall übertragen kann. Selbst das abfeuern einer Waffe darf nicht mal ein leises "plopp" hervorrufen.
> Wer nun auf die DVD mit den DLCs wartet sei gesagt: Von den 5 DLCs ist eigentlich nur Broken Steel brauchbar. OA ist zu Schlauchartig, The Pitt ist zu klein, Point Lookout ist Umgebungsmäßig zu trist und zu grau, MZ einfach zu leicht und innovationsarm. Man merkt das den Programmierern langsam die Luft bei FO3 ausgeht. Bleibt zu hoffen das die Moddingfraktion noch viele gute Zusätze hervorbringt.
> 
> ...



Sehr gut formuliert. Stimme dir voll nud ganz zu!


----------



## bleedingme (21. August 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Es gibt aber neue Uncut Mod`s bis Patch 1.7 .... den darauf gespielt und voilà alles geht wieder....
> 
> Da hätte ich auch schon eher drauf kommen können....
> 
> Mfg


 
Wenn deiner problemlos funzt - könnteste mir bitte mal nen Link ans Pfötchen reichen? Danke!


----------



## snapstar123 (22. August 2009)

Also wenn die DLC´s so schrott sind dann werde ich mir nur Broken Steel holen dann weis ich wenigsten bescheid Danke für die Info und gut erklärt TohR65 , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wendigo (22. August 2009)

Nun gibts das Hauptgame mit sämtlichen Addon zu kaufen.
Leider gibts die Addons nicht seperat zu em anständigen Preis.


----------



## Holdrio (22. August 2009)

Wie kommst denn auf sowas, die GOTY mit allen Addons drin soll doch erst Anfang Oktober kommen.
Alle 5 Addons einzeln auf einer DVD sind nicht geplant.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. August 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Wie kommst denn auf sowas, die GOTY mit allen Addons drin soll doch erst Anfang Oktober kommen.
> Alle 5 Addons einzeln auf einer DVD sind nicht geplant.



Es gibt doch so ein Pack wo mehrere Add on drinen sind, ich glaube nur 3 oder so ich weis es halt nicht habe nur was gehör.
Aber sch besch.... wie die sein sollen bin ich nur auf Brooken steel scharf, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Holdrio (22. August 2009)

Dann musst du das halt als DLC über Windows Live laden, nur dort gibt es die einzeln für 10 Euros glaub.


----------



## snapstar123 (23. August 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Dann musst du das halt als DLC über Windows Live laden, nur dort gibt es die einzeln für 10 Euros glaub.



Ach so das ist auch nicht schlecht vorallem wenn ich mir nur Broken Steel holen will, Danke für die Info, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wendigo (23. August 2009)

Es gibt 2 mit je zwei Addons.
Finanziell für mich mal gar nicht interessant.
Für ca 40 gibts Hauptgame mit 5 Addons.


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (13. September 2009)

Ich hatte zwar Fallout3 schon mal durchgespielt aber durch die neuen Addons wollte ich’s  noch mal spielen. Da mein alter Spielstand verschwunden ist fang ich noch mal von vorne an. Zu den beiden Addon Packs verwende ich noch folgende Plugins:
AmmoSorter, CrossRepairArmor, Slower Degradation (-50%), Weight, xrepair-scrap-n-wrench-only, ixrepair-weapons-4

Installationsreihenfolgen war: Erst das Hauptgame dann alle Patches bis 1,7 (immer die Austria Patches) dann alle Plugins und die Addons.

Nun zu meinen Problemen:

1. Trotz der Austria Patches ist das Game Cutt 
2. Grafikfehler (siehe Bild) und zwar bisher nur bei einem Gebäude kurz nach dem man die Vault verlassen hat aber ich bin halt noch nicht sehr weit
3. Das Spiel stürzt nach ca. 2 Stunden ab 
4. Bei normalen Beenden erscheint eine Fehlermeldung  ( die gleich wie beim Absturz)

Was kann ich tun um die Probleme zu lösen?
Braucht Fallout 3  Windows LIVE ?
Kann man den Fallout3 HighDefinitionPack  mit den Addons nutzen?
Gibts eigentlich einen Uncutt Patch ?

Mfg Tomy


----------



## snapstar123 (13. September 2009)

Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar Fallout3 schon mal durchgespielt aber durch die neuen Addons wollte ich’s  noch mal spielen. Da mein alter Spielstand verschwunden ist fang ich noch mal von vorne an. Zu den beiden Addon Packs verwende ich noch folgende Plugins:
> AmmoSorter, CrossRepairArmor, Slower Degradation (-50%), Weight, xrepair-scrap-n-wrench-only, ixrepair-weapons-4
> 
> Installationsreihenfolgen war: Erst das Hauptgame dann alle Patches bis 1,7 (immer die Austria Patches) dann alle Plugins und die Addons.
> ...



Das kannst du normal nutzen und Windows-Live brauchst du auch eigentlich nicht wenn du alleine zockst.
Die Patches und das High Definition Pack und auch ein Full Uncat gibts, schicke dir mal den Link musst dich aber erst dort regestrieren, Mfg Snapstar

Patch Manager - F - Bloodpatches.net | blut-patch.de - Die Uncut Community


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (14. September 2009)

Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar Fallout3 schon mal durchgespielt aber durch die neuen Addons wollte ich’s noch mal spielen. Da mein alter Spielstand verschwunden ist fang ich noch mal von vorne an. Zu den beiden Addon Packs verwende ich noch folgende Plugins:
> AmmoSorter, CrossRepairArmor, Slower Degradation (-50%), Weight, xrepair-scrap-n-wrench-only, ixrepair-weapons-4
> 
> Installationsreihenfolgen war: Erst das Hauptgame dann alle Patches bis 1,7 (immer die Austria Patches) dann alle Plugins und die Addons.
> ...


 

Dies Grafikprobleme gibt es nur bei The Pitt....

Die Lösung: Installiere den Patch 1.4 Glaub ich, den Pitt verlangt....(ist auch auf der DVD drauf).....der Patch startet das Spiel automatisch und dann läuft es....

The Pitt ist aber tatsächlich Cut und verträgt sich nicht mit mit der Deutschen Pitt Version, nur mit der Östereichischen....

Ich habe das Problem gelöst indem ich den Uncut Mod für die Patch Version 1.7 installiert habe....danach machte Pitt keine Probs mehr....

Damit Pitt mit der Ösis Version Version funktioniert musst Du auch das Addon der Ösi Version haben...

Mfg


----------



## Owly-K (15. September 2009)

Neulich in Canterbury Commons:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Texturen waren alle low und in der Mitte des Ortes war ein Riesenloch. Den Blick aus dem Loch seht ihr oben. Offenbar war Canterbury nicht so richtig geladen worden; eine Schnellreise an einen anderen Ort und dann zurück nach Canterbury behob das Problem.

Und ich dachte, ich hätte schon alles gesehen 

Hier noch ein Bild von "mir" und meinem Mod-Test-Mob:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matzepower (15. September 2009)

Hübsche Rüstung aber du siehst aus wie "Sido"


----------



## Owly-K (15. September 2009)

Sido hat 'nen rot-blonden Kaiser-Wilhelm-Bart und 'ne Augenklappe? Mann, der muss sich aber verändert haben...


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (18. September 2009)

Zunächst erstmal danke an : snapstar123, Rosstaeuscher 

Mit dem Abo des Themas ging wohl was schief darum antwortet ich auch erst jetzt. 
Bisher hab ich erstmal Fallout 3 neu installiert ohne Addons / Patches. Grafikfehler gibt’s so keine mehr und dank eines älteren Uncut Patches ist es auch erstmal uncut. Denn neueste Uncut Patch habe noch nicht da das mit der Regestierung auf der Seite wohl etwas dauert. 

Aber vielleicht spiel ich das Hauptgame erstmal fast ganz durch und installiere erst dann alle Addons.

mfg   Tomy


----------



## snapstar123 (19. September 2009)

Tomy_The_Kid schrieb:


> Zunächst erstmal danke an : snapstar123, Rosstaeuscher
> 
> Mit dem Abo des Themas ging wohl was schief darum antwortet ich auch erst jetzt.
> Bisher hab ich erstmal Fallout 3 neu installiert ohne Addons / Patches. Grafikfehler gibt’s so keine mehr und dank eines älteren Uncut Patches ist es auch erstmal uncut. Denn neueste Uncut Patch habe noch nicht da das mit der Regestierung auf der Seite wohl etwas dauert.
> ...



Ja so mache ich das auch zocke erst mal das Haupgame und dann die Add ons und natürlich werde ich danach noch alle Möglichen Mods probieren und da sind sehr Interresante dabei.
So habe ich jetzt nur den HD-Mod drauf dann den Full Unkut und denn Level 100-Mod und ein bisschen die ini aufgebohrt für noch bessere Optik und so ist es perfekt.
Fehlt halt noch ein paar Mods für bessere Optik die es ja gibt die z.B. denn Himmel verschönern odr die Texturen noch besser darstellen, also hier im Thread findet man echt alles ist echt ein Hammer Thread , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## snapstar123 (25. September 2009)

Hallo mal wieder, habe mal eine Frage an euch und zwar habe ich bei den News mal was über ein Textur-Mod gelesen wo denn Himmel realistischer gestallten soll. Habe auch schon bei @Rosstaeuscher einen Mod gesehen der die Sonne gut darstellen lässt (Atmospheric Sun Glare) heist er glaube ich.
Es soll aber noch einen geben der allgemein den Himmel verschönern lässt uns arbeitet er dann auch mit den anderen Mod für die Sonne zusammen weis das einer.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen den Leistung habe ich reichlich und will ja Qualität geniesen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. September 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hallo mal wieder, habe mal eine Frage an euch und zwar habe ich bei den News mal was über ein Textur-Mod gelesen wo denn Himmel realistischer gestallten soll. Habe auch schon bei @Rosstaeuscher einen Mod gesehen der die Sonne gut darstellen lässt (Atmospheric Sun Glare) heist er glaube ich.
> Es soll aber noch einen geben der allgemein den Himmel verschönern lässt uns arbeitet er dann auch mit den anderen Mod für die Sonne zusammen weis das einer.
> Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen den Leistung habe ich reichlich und will ja Qualität geniesen , Mfg Snapstar




Meinst Du so was hier ???

Wasteland Moods meets Enhanced Weather_Rain and Snow_German at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
CapitalWastelandRealisticWeather at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
Atmospheric Sun Glare at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community

Mfg


----------



## snapstar123 (26. September 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Meinst Du so was hier ???
> 
> Wasteland Moods meets Enhanced Weather_Rain and Snow_German at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
> CapitalWastelandRealisticWeather at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
> ...



Ja genau so was, ich danke dir schon mal für die Links das ist perfekt .
Kann ich auch die Mods zusammen verwenden oder gibts da Probleme.
Ich habe patch 1.6 und Full Unkut Patch 1.6 und denn HD-Mod, ach ja noch Level-Mod 100 sonst ist alles wie es ist halt noch ein bisschen in der ini. rumgestelt für bessere Qualität.
Währe froh wenn du mir das beantworten kannst ob die alle zusammen laufen der HD-Mod wahr ja der wo PCGH bei den News damals gezeigt hatten weil ich ja in einer Auflösung von 1920x1200 zocke und ich bin ja noch lange nicht fertig denn mit dem Lösungsbuch ist es sehr kompliziert vorallem wie viele Nebenquests es gibt der Hammer .
Also ich Danke dir für die Infos und hoffe ob du mir Antworten kannst und sagen kannst ob die zusammen laufen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## der Türke (26. September 2009)

hat schon mal jemand das spiel Divinity 2 durch gespielt? 

ich habe dazu ne frage da es ja kein Kommpass oder eine "Anständige" Karte gibt wo man reinschreiben kann wo der auftrag geber sitzt oder genau welcher Auftrag Geber das war.

Ist es schwer sich diese Nebenquest geber ihren Standpunkt ausfindig zumachen wenn man jetzt nicht täglich zockt?


----------



## Rizzard (26. September 2009)

der Türke schrieb:


> hat schon mal jemand das spiel Divinity 2 durch gespielt?
> 
> ich habe dazu ne frage...



In diesem Fall solltest du doch besser im Sammelthread nachfragen.


----------



## Johnny_Rhino (26. September 2009)

Und was hat das im Fallout 3-Sammelthread zu suchen?

Mach dafür einen eigenen Thread auf oder schau ob es einen Divinity 2-Sammelthread auch gibt und poste da...

Edit: Nicht gesehen, dass es auf der nächsten Seite schon eine Antwort gibt...


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (27. September 2009)

Hallo

Nachdem ich nun nur das Hauptgame eine weile mit uncut Patch 1.7 gezockt habe. Musste ich beide Addons  installieren damit meinen Charakter weiter aufsteigen kann. Das Problem aber ist das ich jetzt nur noch 22 Punkte für Attribute vergeben kann statt 30 ( zurzeit Level 19). 
Ist das normal ?

mfg Tomy


----------



## snapstar123 (28. September 2009)

@Rosstaeuscher weist du vieleicht auch ob die drei Mods zusammen laufen.
Währe echt froh über eine Antwort vorallem wegen dem Wolken Nebel und das mit der Sonne währe echt geil wenn die Problemlos laufen.
Ich weis ja nicht ob du die drei Instaliert hast wenn ja denke ich das sie laufen will halt mehr Optik im Spiel haben weil Leistung ist genug da  und deswegen will ich das Spiel in voller Pracht spielen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (28. September 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> @Rosstaeuscher weist du vieleicht auch ob die drei Mods zusammen laufen.
> Währe echt froh über eine Antwort vorallem wegen dem Wolken Nebel und das mit der Sonne währe echt geil wenn die Problemlos laufen.
> Ich weis ja nicht ob du die drei Instaliert hast wenn ja denke ich das sie laufen will halt mehr Optik im Spiel haben weil Leistung ist genug da und deswegen will ich das Spiel in voller Pracht spielen , Mfg Snapstar


 

Sorry....habe am Wochenende nicht hier ins Forum geschaut....

Das kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen, ich denke mal ja...

Ich habe das HD Texture Pack, den Street und Terrain HD Pack, Rivet City HD Pack, Megaton HD Pack und den Sunglow installiert und gibt keine Probs auch nicht mit den DLC`s.....

Dazu noch mehrere Ausrüstungs und Waffenmodifikationen...und ein eigenes Haus "The Yard".....das ist echt klasse...

Alles läuft einwandfrei...

Es werden ja bei den Mod`s Texturen getauscht....so denke ich, sollte das kein Problem sein....Die Texture Mod`s werden ja nicht extra aktiviert....

Ergo...."Probieren geht über Studieren...." Passieren kann ja nichts, auch wenn Du Fallout neu aufsetzen müsstest, bleiben Deine Speicherstände ja erhalten....

Melde auf jeden Fall mal mit Screens, wie es aussieht....ich spiele nämlich auch mit dem Gedanken einen Wetter Mod zu installieren....

Mfg


----------



## snapstar123 (28. September 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Sorry....habe am Wochenende nicht hier ins Forum geschaut....
> 
> Das kann ich Dir auch nicht sagen, ich denke mal ja...
> 
> ...



O.K. werde ich machen und Danke schon mal für die Tipps.
Dein eigen Haus habe ich schon gesehen sieht Top aus  werde denn Mod wahrscheinlich auch runterladen und die anderen Textur-Mods wahrscheinlich auch aber ich werde erst mal denn Himmel verschönern , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Raskolnikow (4. Oktober 2009)

Habe folgendes Problem mit Fallout 3:

Das Spiel stürtzt in unregelmäßigen Abständen einfach ab. Meist nach ca. 1-2 Stunden Spielzeit mit folgender Meldung: "Fallout 3 funktioniert nicht mehr". 

Grafikkartentreiber ist ForceWare 190.38, also ziemlich aktuell. Das Spiel habe ich gleich auf 1.6 gepacht. Wie hier auf PCGH zu lesen war, bringen die Patches ab 1.6 aber nur weitere Erfolge für diverse Add-ons. 

Sollte ich daher frühere Patches installieren in der Hoffnung, dass es dann besser läuft?
Dachte, es sei ausreichend, den aktuellsten Patch zu installieren?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Oktober 2009)

Raskolnikow schrieb:


> Habe folgendes Problem mit Fallout 3:
> 
> Das Spiel stürtzt in unregelmäßigen Abständen einfach ab. Meist nach ca. 1-2 Stunden Spielzeit mit folgender Meldung: "Fallout 3 funktioniert nicht mehr".
> 
> ...


ja bei mir ist es auch immer wenn ich mal länger gespielt habe abgestürzt(muss mal wohl leider mit leben aber bis auf das ist es ein sehr gutes Spiel)

da hilft wohl nur auf die X-Box 360 Version umzusteigen und zu hoffen


----------



## Rizzard (4. Oktober 2009)

Man kann auch nen anderen Teiber probieren. Der 190er ist es so n Wackelkandidat


----------



## Owly-K (4. Oktober 2009)

Die CTDs sind auch bei mir ein ständiger Begleiter. Egal welcher Treiber, Patch oder welche Mods nun installiert sind. Das ist eine echte Motivationsbremse. Meist passiert es, wenn ich gerade einen Gegner ins Jenseits befördere.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Oktober 2009)

Mit Windows Vista den Treiber 180.48 nehmen und die Absturzprobleme sind wahrscheinlich gelöst (ernstzunehmender Tipp!). Mit XP entweder den Treiber 175.19 oder 178.24. 

Ich hab auch n Problem, und zwar hab ich mir das Addon Broken Steel & Point Lookout gekauft und sehe oft solche roten Ausrufezeichen. Feinde die durchs Addon ins Hauptspiel integriert wurden, werden nur als Ausrufezeichen dargestellt. Wenn Rothchild mir ne Mission geben will sehe ich wieder Ausrufezeichen die aufploppen, mehr nicht. Das Addon ist damit unspielbar. Hat jemand ne Lösung?


----------



## Owly-K (4. Oktober 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Mit Windows Vista den Treiber 180.48 nehmen und die Absturzprobleme sind wahrscheinlich gelöst (ernstzunehmender Tipp!). Mit XP entweder den Treiber 175.19 oder 178.24.


Nö, hab' ich schon durch.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch n Problem, uns zwar hab ich mir das Addon Broken Steel & Point Lookout gekauft und sehe oft solche roten Ausrufezeichen. Feinde die durchs Addon ins Hauptspiel integriert wurden, werden nur als Ausrufezeichen dargestellt. Wenn Rothchild mir ne Mission geben will sehe wieder Ausrufezeichen die aufploppen, mehr nicht. Das Addon ist damit unspielbar. Hat jemand ne Lösung?


Hast du die Addon-Dateien in den Data-Ordner des Spielverzeichnisses kopiert?

Nachtrag: Oder schau mal hier.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Oktober 2009)

> Nö, hab' ich schon durch.


Sind Tipps von Bethesda. 



> Hast du die Addon-Dateien in den Data-Ordner des Spielverzeichnisses kopiert?


Äh, nö. Ich habs einfach installiert (setup.exe).

Hier Screens von Ordner "Fallout 3" und "Data"


----------



## Raskolnikow (4. Oktober 2009)

Jetzt bin ich zumindest in der Hinsicht beruhigt, dass ich mit dem Abstürtzeproblem nicht allein dastehe.

Wundert mich allerdings ein bisschen, da Fallout 3 z.B. von PCGames gerade in Bezug auf die Stabilität gelobt wurde. Oder sind diese sporadischen Abstürtzen im Verhältnis zu anderen Spielen noch "gut" ?


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Oktober 2009)

Raskolnikow

Probiere die/den oben genannten Treiber trotzdem mal aus.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Oktober 2009)

Hab den Fehler übrigens gefunden. Die exe der englischen Version (wegen uncut) verträgt sich nicht mit den Dateien des Addons. Jetzt kann ich nur geschnitten spielen. Gibts ne Möglichkeit das Addon uncut mit der exe der deutschen Version zu spielen?


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Oktober 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Hab den Fehler übrigens gefunden. Die exe der englischen Version (wegen uncut) verträgt sich nicht mit den Dateien des Addons. Jetzt kann ich nur geschnitten spielen. Gibts ne Möglichkeit das Addon uncut mit der exe der deutschen Version zu spielen?



Probiers hier mal gebe dir mal denn Link, bei mir läufts ohne Problem.
Sicherlich kommen auch bei mir mal Abstürze aber das passiert auch wenn ich keinen Mod instaliert habe.
Probiers mal mit dem Mod wo ich denn Link dir gebe und da steht ja selber das nicht der Unkut Patch schuld ist wenn es abstürzt sondern am Spiel liegt.
Du musst halt auch das Spiel auf Patch 1.5 bringen um die Unkut version 1.5 nutzen zu können, es gibt aber schon bis 1.7 Unkut Patches und es funktioniert wunderbar , Mfg Snapstar
Patch Manager - F - Bloodpatches.net | blut-patch.de - Die Uncut Community


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Oktober 2009)

Raskolnikow schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich zumindest in der Hinsicht beruhigt, dass ich mit dem Absturzproblem nicht allein dastehe.


 
Das stimmt leider - allerdings.....



Raskolnikow schrieb:


> .... da Fallout 3 z.B. von PCGames gerade in Bezug auf die Stabilität gelobt wurde.


 
Ein Lob dem ich mich anschliessen kann - *nada* Absturz
Ich habe allerdings die (originale, nicht "aufgebohrte") ungeschnittene Version und brauche daher keine (ev. störenden) Originalprogrammveränderungen


----------



## Owly-K (5. Oktober 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ich habe allerdings die (originale, nicht "aufgebohrte") ungeschnittene Version und brauche daher keine (ev. störenden) Originalprogrammveränderungen


Habe ich auch - und trotzdem immer wieder CTDs. Und die tollen Tipps aus den einschlägigen Foren waren alle ohne Erfolg. Unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen kackt FO3 immer wieder ab, da ist der Treiber oder die installierten Mods völlig ohne Belang. Das Problem ist, dass bisher niemand die Ursache sicher eingrenzen konnte.

Viele User hatten ein Problem mit CTDs und Performanceverlust beim Betreten von Räumen. Man berichtete, dass die Beschränkung auf einen Prozessorkern hier Abhilfe schafft. Obwohl ich mit dem Betreten von Räumen nie Probleme hatte, habe ich sogar das versucht. Ohne Erfolg.

Mittlerweile ist es mir zwar gelungen, die Häufigkeit der CTDs zu reduzieren, aber ganz beseitigt sind sie nicht. Dazu habe ich den Data-Ordner gesichert (mit allen DLCs und Mods), das Spiel komplett de- und neu installiert, gepatcht und einfach den alten Data-Ordner wieder ins Hauptverzeichnis kopiert. So kann ich auch mal 3-4 Stunden ohne Crash zocken. Außerdem hilft diese Vorgehensweise auch, wenn man mit Windows Live (bäääh!) spielen möchte und sich nach einem Patch nicht mehr einloggen kann (war bei mir nach jedem Patch so).


----------



## snapstar123 (5. Oktober 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Habe ich auch - und trotzdem immer wieder CTDs. Und die tollen Tipps aus den einschlägigen Foren waren alle ohne Erfolg. Unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen kackt FO3 immer wieder ab, da ist der Treiber oder die installierten Mods völlig ohne Belang. Das Problem ist, dass bisher niemand die Ursache sicher eingrenzen konnte.
> 
> Viele User hatten ein Problem mit CTDs und Performanceverlust beim Betreten von Räumen. Man berichtete, dass die Beschränkung auf einen Prozessorkern hier Abhilfe schafft. Obwohl ich mit dem Betreten von Räumen nie Probleme hatte, habe ich sogar das versucht. Ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Mittlerweile ist es mir zwar gelungen, die Häufigkeit der CTDs zu reduzieren, aber ganz beseitigt sind sie nicht. Dazu habe ich den Data-Ordner gesichert (mit allen DLCs und Mods), das Spiel komplett de- und neu installiert, gepatcht und einfach den alten Data-Ordner wieder ins Hauptverzeichnis kopiert. So kann ich auch mal 3-4 Stunden ohne Crash zocken. Außerdem hilft diese Vorgehensweise auch, wenn man mit Windows Live (bäääh!) spielen möchte und sich nach einem Patch nicht mehr einloggen kann (war bei mir nach jedem Patch so).



Da kann ich dir nur Recht geben das Spiel neigt einfach dazu manchmal ab zu stürzen.
Meistens erst nach ein paar Stunden so ist es zumindestens bei mir erst nach längere Zeit.
Dann einfach einen PC-Neustart und weiter zocken was anderes bleibt einen ja nicht übrig , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Oktober 2009)

snapstar123

Danke, werde da nachher mal gucken und was versuchen.

Edit:

habs nicht uncut bekommen mit der deutschen exe. mir reichts jetzt auch mit dem rumpatchen und fehlersuchen .  es gibt ja am 15. oktober ne 
goty-edition und die hol ich mir vielleicht aus österreich.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (5. Oktober 2009)

Haut Ihr mich, wenn ich Euch jetzt sage, das ich keine Grafikfehler und keine Abstürze habe ????

Alle DLC`s drauf.....Uncut Patch, Alle HD Texture Mods drauf.....diverse Waffen und Kleidungs Mods....Haus Mod etc....


Mfg


----------



## snapstar123 (6. Oktober 2009)

@split99999 also bei mir läufts du musst auch den Unkut Patch nehmen wie dein Patch vom Spiel ist z.B 1.5 ist das Spiel gepatcht dann musst du auch den 1.5 Unkut Patch nehmen, also ich habe denn 1.5Patch noch drauf und bin sehr zufrieden , Mfg Snapstar

@Rosstaeuscher dann hast du es ja gut, bei mir ist es auch nicht immer so das er jedes mal Abstürzt nach ein paar Stunden zocken.
Es tritt bei mir auch nur selten auf aber wenns auftritt dann erst nach ein paar Stunden.
Es scheint aber normal zu sein, kommt irgendwie bei jeden vor auser bei dir das nennt man Glück , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Bumblebee (6. Oktober 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Haut Ihr mich, wenn ich Euch jetzt sage, das ich keine Grafikfehler und keine Abstürze habe ????


 
Dann müssten sie mich ja auch hauen; das wagen sie bestimmt nicht 

Und um gleich noch einen obendraufzulegen
Dank meiner (bekanntlich Schweizerisch/Deutschen) uncut-Version sind auch alle DLC deutsch/uncut


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Oktober 2009)

snapstar123

Fallout 3 selbst ist kein Problem, aber die Addons vertragen sich wie gesagt nicht mit der exe der engl. Version. Die Uncutpatches ab 1.6 scheinen alle nur die deutsche gegen die engl. exe zu tauschen.


----------



## snapstar123 (6. Oktober 2009)

Split99999 schrieb:


> snapstar123
> 
> Fallout 3 selbst ist kein Problem, aber die Addons vertragen sich wie gesagt nicht mit der exe der engl. Version. Die Uncutpatches ab 1.6 scheinen alle nur die deutsche gegen die engl. exe zu tauschen.



Das weis ich jetzt nicht genau, benutze denn Patch 1.5 mit der exe weis ich nicht du musst aufjedenfall Fallout ini ausschneiden und die andere rein Kopieren.
Selbst das habe ich am Anfang vergessen in der ini die Dateien zu löschen und habe einfach die andere Dateien in die ini reinkopiert und selbst da hat das Spiel keine Abstürze erzeugt, natürlich Stürzt es mal ab aber selbst wo zwei mal die selbe Dateien in der ini vorhanden wahren hat das, dass Spielgeschehen nicht beinträchtigt.
Habe es irgendwan mal bemerkt als ich ein paar verbesserungen in der ini vorgenommen habe das alles doppelt ist, habe aber anschliesend die alten Dateien gelöscht und immer noch keine Probleme gehabt und es läuft immer noch auser mal wenn es abstürzt aber das ist selten aber auch schon normal , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wincenty (6. Oktober 2009)

Jack Carver schrieb:


> Naja ab 18 heißt bei uns ja leider net ungeschnitten nicht wahr...Ich hab bei Gameware gelesen, dass es keine ungeschnittene Deutsche Version von Fallout 3 geben soll. D.h wenn man das Original haben will muss man entweder ne A-Version oder ne Englische bestellen...
> 
> 
> USK lässt grüßen



Ich frage mich ob die Mitarbeiter bei der USK wissen was USK bedeutet:
Unterhaltungs SELBST Kontrolle

Für mich heißt das so viel wie:
Sie sind SELBST verantwortlich ob Sie es kaufen oder nicht! Aus gutes(bzw schlechter) erfahrung weiß ich dass die Verkäufer meistens sowieso nicht nach kontrollieren außer wenns ne Oma ist:
entweder sie wissen: Legal besser als saugen
oder weil sie wissen dass die usk gerne Macht über andere ausüben tut


----------



## Rizzard (6. Oktober 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Haut Ihr mich, wenn ich Euch jetzt sage, das ich keine Grafikfehler und keine Abstürze habe ????



Weil du nie länger als ne halbe Stunde zockst um die Statistik aufrecht zu erhalten


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (6. Oktober 2009)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Weil du nie länger als ne halbe Stunde zockst um die Statistik aufrecht zu erhalten




Mist......ERWISCHT.....DU warst das am Fenster bei mir ???....

Mal im Ernst, wenn ich Fallout zocke, dann sind 2-3 Std. gar nichts....

Ich habe den Patch 1.7 und den Uncut Mod 1.7 drauf....

Die DLC`s sind, bis auf The Pitt alle Uncut.

Grafikfehler treten auch nicht auf....

Mfg


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (9. Oktober 2009)

So nach dem ich Fallout3 so langsam durch habe wollte ich mal eines der Addons Ausprobieren. Und zockte das Addon Operation Anchorage durch. Aber bis jetzt suche ich seit 1 Stunde denn vorletzten Koffer und kann ihn einfach nicht finden. Angebliche soll er in einer Höhle auf einem Fass sein wo auch ein gefangen Soldat sein soll aber ich kann weder einen Soldaten finden noch diesen blöden Koffer. 

Hat jemand sie genaue Position dieser Koffers im Internet habe ich schon diverse Komplettlösung gelesen. Hier Fallout 3: Operation Anchorage - Komplettlösung Tipps & Lösung - Seite 10 // Xbox 360 /// Eurogamer.de ist zwar eine Beschreibung aber trotzdem finde ich diesen Koffer 9 nicht. 

mfg Tomy

Doch noch gefunden endlich kanns weiter gehen.


----------



## brauche_input (15. Oktober 2009)

hallo, ich möchte mir die goty edition spätestens bald zulegen, auf der ja schon der 1.7 patch drinn ist.leider ist die nicht uncut.

kann ich ich bei der deutschen gotY den uncut patch (zb.1.7) trotzdem draufschmeissen?

das mit den abstürzen kenne ich auch, dachte es liegt an meiner hardware(nvidia chipsatz auf board und ati karte)..scheinbar liegt es am spiel. hatte das problem mit dem 1.5er..


----------



## Rizzard (15. Oktober 2009)

Wüsste nicht wieso dies Probleme bereiten sollte.


----------



## Jor-El (16. Oktober 2009)

Hol dir doch gleich ne Version aus der Schweiz oder Österreich. Brauchste auch nix patchen.


----------



## brauche_input (17. Oktober 2009)

Jor-El schrieb:


> Hol dir doch gleich ne Version aus der Schweiz oder Österreich. Brauchste auch nix patchen.



Sind die Versionen denn mit der gleichen Sprache ausgestattet wie die deutsche Version? oder sprechen die figuren dann plötzlich Österreichisch oder Schwitzerdytsch??


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2009)

Sprechen natürlich "Schwiizerdütsch" 

... Sind "volldeutsche" Versionen nur uncut


----------



## Holdrio (17. Oktober 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Sprechen natürlich "Schwiizerdütsch"




Uaaah bitte Bääääärndütsch dann, das wäre ja mal obergoil! 
Aber man stelle sich das Horrorflash einer Zürich oder St.Galler Synchro vor, das wäre sogar gruseliger als Dead Space! 

Aber im Ernst, Text/Sprache ist doch alles identisch sicher, nur so Dinge wie Köpfe abschiessen oder so fehlen sicher bei der D Zensur.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Aber man stelle sich das Horrorflash einer Zürich / St.Galler Synchro vor, das wäre sogar gruseliger als Dead Space!


 
Zürich?? - was ist das 

@alle Was Holdrio da andenkt verstösst gegen die Genfer Konvention 
@ Holdro .. sooo guet - hesch mer en Stutz? ..


----------



## Holdrio (17. Oktober 2009)

Ahhh, endlich erkennt mal jemand den Fredi! 
Die meisten denken ja immer das bin wirklich ich auf dem Foto.  

P.S. Neeeeei du, han min letschte Schtutz grad füren schwarze Afgahn verpaffet weisch, soo guet du!


----------



## dodo88 (17. Oktober 2009)

hi, 
gibs ein deutsch patch für fallout 3 ??


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Oktober 2009)

dodo88 schrieb:


> hi,
> gibs ein deutsch patch für fallout 3 ??


 
Wassu meins'du?

Voll-krass enlisch-uf-deuts-machen-Ding?
Weissu glaubichnicht - geh ich gongret Goldkette buzzen-du


----------



## Rizzard (18. Oktober 2009)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wassu meins'du?
> 
> Voll-krass enlisch-uf-deuts-machen-Ding?
> Weissu glaubichnicht - geh ich gongret Goldkette buzzen-du



Ich habs dir doch schon mal gesagt.
Du verträgst kein Bier am frühen Morgen.


----------



## dodo88 (18. Oktober 2009)

ja man genau das mein ich ^^
Ich finde im i-net nur die torrent Sch**** ich komm einfach nicht mehr weiter weil mein englisch ist nicht so besonders gut .Falls es sowas gibt bitte den link posten ich wäre euch sehr dankbar 

mfg


----------



## Olstyle (18. Oktober 2009)

Entweder du kaufst die Deutsche Version oder das Spiel ist in Englisch, einen anderen Weg gibt es nicht.


----------



## Doney (18. Oktober 2009)

ich kenn auch nur deutsche version mit russischem launcher für das... gewisse etwas


----------



## Holdrio (18. Oktober 2009)

dodo88 schrieb:


> ich komm einfach nicht mehr weiter weil mein englisch ist nicht so besonders gut .



Dann wäre es vielleicht doch besser die deutsche AT/CH uncut Version zu kaufen statt die englische zu saugen, wenn man die nicht mal versteht!  




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wassu meins'du?
> Voll-krass enlisch-uf-deuts-machen-Ding?



LOL fehlt nur noch ein F3 mit Balkanerslang-Synchro! 
Torwache in Paradise Falls: Ey Mann willst voll krass Terror Mann??


----------



## dodo88 (18. Oktober 2009)

ja wäre vielleicht besser


----------



## riedochs (20. Oktober 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Entweder du kaufst die Deutsche Version oder das Spiel ist in Englisch, einen anderen Weg gibt es nicht.



Stimmt nicht ganz, es gab einen Deutsch Patch für die englische Version damit wir auch uncut erleben durften. Ich weis allerdings nicht mehr welcher Händler das im Sortiment hatte.


----------



## Olstyle (20. Oktober 2009)

Da man auf einem Datenträger immer nur die Tonspur für eine Sprache findet halte ich das für relativ unwahrscheinlich bzw. der Patch müsste riesig sein.


----------



## dodo88 (20. Oktober 2009)

Olstyle schrieb:


> der Patch müsste riesig sein.




jap ist er knapp 2 gb !!


----------



## Otep (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi, hab mal ne Frage...

Ich habe mir die Games of the Year Edition gekauft... mit den 5 Addons.

Diese muss man im Hauptspiel "frei schalten", durch Funksignale...


Das Broken Steel bekommt man wenn man die Hauptaufgabe von Fallout 3 abschließt. (also das Spiel durchspielen, oder was genau is die Hauptaufgabe?)

Kann ich nach Broken Steel dann noch die anderen Addons spielen?
Wie genau is da der Ablauf? Kann man zwischen den Addons hin und her switchen?

Gruss Otep


----------



## ThoR65 (21. Oktober 2009)

Otep schrieb:


> Hi, hab mal ne Frage...
> 
> Ich habe mir die Games of the Year Edition gekauft... mit den 5 Addons.
> 
> ...


 
Hi,
die Addons musst Du nicht freischalten. Das passiert alles von ganz alleine, wenn Du durch die Valla Pampa schleichst. Broken Steel kannst Du erst in angriff nehmen, wenn Du die letzte Aktion der Hauptquest durchgeführt hast. 
Einen festen Ablauf der Addons gibt es nicht. In welcher Reihenfolge Du die Addons abarbeitest, bleibt ganz alleine Deine Entscheidung. Bis auf Broken Steel kannst Du alle Addons auch gleich zu Anfang durcharbeiten. Will heissen: raus aus V101, ab nach Pittsburgh, oder Anchorage, oder MZ, oder Point Lookout. Besonderheit: Anchorage und Broken Steel sind nach erfolgreichen Abschluß nicht mehr zu betreten (ausser über Mods).
Ansonsten hast Du völlige Handlungsfreiheit.

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## dodo88 (21. Oktober 2009)

hi, 
ich hab mal ne frage un zwar wie komme ich in Rivet City auf dem Flugzeugträger ?? Ich find den Weg irgendwie nicht !!

mfg


----------



## dodo88 (21. Oktober 2009)

hat sich erledigt ^^


----------



## bdeny (25. Oktober 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Hi,
> die Addons musst Du nicht freischalten. Das passiert alles von ganz alleine, wenn Du durch die Valla Pampa schleichst. Broken Steel kannst Du erst in angriff nehmen, wenn Du die letzte Aktion der Hauptquest durchgeführt hast.
> Einen festen Ablauf der Addons gibt es nicht. In welcher Reihenfolge Du die Addons abarbeitest, bleibt ganz alleine Deine Entscheidung. Bis auf Broken Steel kannst Du alle Addons auch gleich zu Anfang durcharbeiten. Will heissen: raus aus V101, ab nach Pittsburgh, oder Anchorage, oder MZ, oder Point Lookout. Besonderheit: Anchorage und Broken Steel sind nach erfolgreichen Abschluß nicht mehr zu betreten (ausser über Mods).
> Ansonsten hast Du völlige Handlungsfreiheit.
> ...




...also ich hab den Abspann gesehen - aber wie komm ich an "BrokenSteel" ran??? sorry echt keine Ahnung   ....und macht man die Anderen Addons bevor der Hauptquest zu Ende ist????.....Danke schonmal


----------



## Rizzard (25. Oktober 2009)

bdeny schrieb:


> ...also ich hab den Abspann gesehen - aber wie komm ich an "BrokenSteel" ran??? sorry echt keine Ahnung   ....und macht man die Anderen Addons bevor der Hauptquest zu Ende ist????.....Danke schonmal



Du zockst nach dem Abspann einfach weiter. Es geht dann wieder in der Zitadelle los (sofern du vorher einmal Broken Steel aktiviert hast).
Die anderen Addons kannst vorher oder auch danach machen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hast du die Add Ons ins Spiel verzeichnis Kopiert und beim Start aktiviert ?

C:\Users\BenutzerName\AppData\Local\Microsoft\XLive\DLC\eine Nr\noch eine Nr\...


----------



## bdeny (26. Oktober 2009)

@Blizzard23
@SchumiGSG9

Danke für die Hilfe  Ich hatte die Add ons nicht aktiviert.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Oktober 2009)

bitte keine Problem

werde mir wohl im Nov eine Schweizer/Österreichische Version von Fall Out 3 Game of the Year Edition bestellen für X-Box 360 (PC habe ich ja schon alles)
da stürtzt es dann hoffentlich nicht mehr ab  und werde dann auch mal die letzten 2 Add Ons durchzogen hatte das bisher noch nicht gemacht


----------



## Holdrio (26. Oktober 2009)

Phu da muss es ja mega viel gecrasht sein bei dir, wenn du dir deswegen bei der GOTY Sch...grafik und keine Mods möglich antun willst.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Oktober 2009)

... ausversehen Doppelpost...schade das man das nicht selbst löschen kann...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Oktober 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Phu da muss es ja mega viel gecrasht sein bei dir, wenn du dir deswegen bei der GOTY Sch...grafik und keine Mods möglich antun willst.


dafür aber Uncut auch was nettes


----------



## bdeny (27. Oktober 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> dafür aber Uncut auch was nettes


nur "uncut"...anders hätt ich´s wohl nicht so lange gezockt und auch nie die GOTY edition bestellt.....


----------



## sanmonku (27. Oktober 2009)

hiho...

hab n problem mit fo3 seit ich vista neu installiert hab... es laeuft fluessig, nur wenn ich mich im kreis drehe oder etwas explodiert gibts meistens ziemlich starke ruckler, also nich so das die fps kurzzeitig weniger werden, es bleibt kurz haengen und dann gehts weiter...
jmd ne idee?

vista 64 sp2 4gb
280 @191.07


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Oktober 2009)

welchen Treiber hast du denn vor der Neuinstallation von Vista genutzt, solltest zum Testen zu dem zurück gehen
 oder hast eine Einstellung im Game oder im Grafik Treiber geändert ?


----------



## sanmonku (28. Oktober 2009)

also ich hab erst treiber einstellungen geaendert als fo3 zum ersten mal gestartet hab und es so komisch lief
werd dann mal n anderen treiber testen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Oktober 2009)

wobei ich eher nicht von einer falschen Einstellung ausgehe das Spiel braucht ja nicht so viel wie Crysis oder hat den Gothic 3 Bug

anderen älteren Treiber testen ist da schon eher ein versuch Wert

hast auch mal mit einem anderen Game geschaut ob da auch so ein Problem ist ? Hast event. etwas vergessen, einen wichtigen Treiber bei der Neuinstallation ?


----------



## Icz3ron3 (30. Oktober 2009)

volgendes problem, hab mir die FO3 GotY edition at/ch gekauft hab alles installiert und zu letzt den patch 1.7. um den richtigen patch zu laden musste ich sogar auf der offiziellen seite den at/ch patch laden 

so nun zum problem, das spiel läuft soweit ganz gut egal welche quest ich mache, ab tenpenny tower verabschiedet sich das spiel egal welche quest ich in dem tower löse und selbst nach speichern jedes auftrages stürtzt es auch ausser halb ab, da muss irgendwo ein fehler sein wenn man da drin is.

das mit den rucklern bei den explosionen hab ich auch und ich spiele mit einer gtx295 Q9550 auf guten details


----------



## bdeny (30. Oktober 2009)

Icz3ron3 schrieb:


> volgendes problem, hab mir die FO3 GotY edition at/ch gekauft hab alles installiert und zu letzt den patch 1.7. um den richtigen patch zu laden musste ich sogar auf der offiziellen seite den at/ch patch laden
> 
> so nun zum problem, das spiel läuft soweit ganz gut egal welche quest ich mache, ab tenpenny tower verabschiedet sich das spiel egal welche quest ich in dem tower löse und selbst nach speichern jedes auftrages stürtzt es auch ausser halb ab, da muss irgendwo ein fehler sein wenn man da drin is.
> 
> das mit den rucklern bei den explosionen hab ich auch und ich spiele mit einer gtx295 Q9550 auf guten details



..ich spiel auch die GOTY, aber die is doch auf dem neuesten stand  - hatte nach der installation 1.7.0.3 oder so ähnlich - vielleicht liegts am patch?


----------



## Holdrio (30. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt eigentlich, da muss man doch gar nichts mehr patchen, die GOTY neu installieren wäre sicher die beste Idee.


----------



## Otep (31. Oktober 2009)

Hm, Ich habe auch die GOTY... leider bekomme ich kein AddOn zum laufen? Hat das jemand schon geschaft (mit der GOTY Edition)? Habe zwar schon Funksignale, aber was muss man da machen? Wenn ich auf neuen Spieleinhalt gehe (im Menu) kann ich für 800 Points was kaufen.. aber das is ja schmarn!


----------



## Icz3ron3 (31. Oktober 2009)

Otep schrieb:


> Hm, Ich habe auch die GOTY... leider bekomme ich kein AddOn zum laufen? Hat das jemand schon geschaft (mit der GOTY Edition)? Habe zwar schon Funksignale, aber was muss man da machen? Wenn ich auf neuen Spieleinhalt gehe (im Menu) kann ich für 800 Points was kaufen.. aber das is ja schmarn!


 
gut dann werd ich es nochmal draufziehen, da ich ja eh n ichts zutun hab und es sowieso langweilig ist

wenn du das spiel startest führe mal den FalloutLauncher aus...
da steht dann datendateien - geh da drauf und siehe, alle addons zum anklicken


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. Oktober 2009)

Und dann "einfach" zur Quelle der Signale laufen....


----------



## Icz3ron3 (31. Oktober 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Stimmt eigentlich, da muss man doch gar nichts mehr patchen, die GOTY neu installieren wäre sicher die beste Idee.


goty neu installiert die version is bei 1.0.0.12 also doch auf 1.7 patchen 

frage wozu is eigentlich die dvd2 da

so hab jetzt mal weiter gespielt bin in der vault 102 angekommen und hab in der virtuellen welt die häuser abgelaufen, nach dem vierten haus wieder absturz.
mir is auch aufgefallen das, wenn fallout3 installiert ist und ich per live angemeldet werde er automatisch auf 1.7 patchen tut, nur is die frage welchen patch nimmt er da es ja einen für die deutsche goty und einen für die AT goty gibt


----------



## Wendigo (31. Oktober 2009)

Hat sich hier jemand Fallout 3 Goty Edition aus Englang kommen lassen?
Besteht die Möglichkeit dieses auf Deutsch zu spielen?


----------



## Otep (31. Oktober 2009)

Icz3ron3 schrieb:


> ...wenn du das spiel startest führe mal den FalloutLauncher aus...
> da steht dann datendateien - geh da drauf und siehe, alle addons zum anklicken




Ah  THX


----------



## herethic (31. Oktober 2009)

Kann man eigentlich das Normale Fallout 3(nicht goty)auf deutsch umstellen,wenn man es in Engalnd bestellt.Hab bisher nur dateinen Gefunden womit man Deutschen untertittel hat(auf unseriösen seiten),aber Skriptsequenzen kann man ja irgendiwe kein untertitel machen.Wie kann ich alles auf deutsch umstellen?


----------



## Owly-K (31. Oktober 2009)

Legal imho gar nicht. Und da die Frage immer wieder (nicht unbedingt, aber auch hier) auftaucht: Warum zur Hölle muss man Fallout 3 unbedingt in England bestellen und dann auf deutsch spielen? Warum reicht nicht die existente, ungeschnittene deutschsprachige Version?


----------



## Holdrio (31. Oktober 2009)

Na warum wohl....
Weil natürlich 9 von 10 dieser "Englandbesteller" in Wahrheit die englische gesaugt haben, weil die logo leichter zu finden ist, aber dummerweise besser Games saugen als Englisch verstehen können. 



Icz3ron3 schrieb:


> goty neu installiert die version is bei 1.0.0.12 also doch auf 1.7 patchen



Nanü, auf der GOTY ist tatsächlich die F3 Urversion sozusagen? 
Kann das jemand bestätigten, wäre schon sehr seltsam und ehrlich gesagt schwer zu glauben.
In dem Fall sollte doch aber auf jeden Fall dann der 1.7 Patch irgendwo auf DVD dabei sein.


----------



## Wendigo (31. Oktober 2009)

Owly-K schrieb:


> Legal imho gar nicht. Und da die Frage immer wieder (nicht unbedingt, aber auch hier) auftaucht: Warum zur Hölle muss man Fallout 3 unbedingt in England bestellen und dann auf deutsch spielen? Warum reicht nicht die existente, ungeschnittene deutschsprachige Version?



Du solltest dich da mal informieren. Preislich macht es einen Unterschied ob ich 30 oder 50 Euro bezahle.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. November 2009)

Also nochmal - *legal* lässt sich eine fremdsprachige Version nicht auf Deutsch "umhacken"

Wenn nun eine "ausserdeutsche" Version tatsächlich so viel günstiger ist dann muss man eben mit der Fremdsprache leben....


----------



## Holdrio (1. November 2009)

So isses, da hat es die Biene Maja zum Schluss treffend auf den Punkt gebracht. 
F3 ist nun wirklich ein absolutes 1A Game, das auch den Volllpreis locker wert ist, wer sogar bei dem noch knausert oder gar nix zahlen will, soll eben Englisch lernen.

Das mit dem Patch würde mich aber interessieren, ist auf der GOTY tatsächlich die 1.0 wie oben jemand schreibt?
Kann doch kaum sein, setzen nicht die Addons schon die Patches vorraus?


----------



## alexausmdorf (1. November 2009)

Ich würde eine deutsche Uncut Version aus Österreich ( bin selber Ösi ) gegen eine Englische tauschen.
Ich hab das Spiel hier gekauft, bin aber Jahrelanger Fallout Veteran und kann mit den ganzen deutschen Begriffen leider nichts anfangen, hab 1+2 auf Englisch gespielt damals noch.

Also wenn jemand, will, ich tausche gerne.


----------



## ThoR65 (2. November 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> So isses, da hat es die Biene Maja zum Schluss treffend auf den Punkt gebracht.
> F3 ist nun wirklich ein absolutes 1A Game, das auch den Volllpreis locker wert ist, wer sogar bei dem noch knausert oder gar nix zahlen will, soll eben Englisch lernen.
> 
> Das mit dem Patch würde mich aber interessieren, ist auf der GOTY tatsächlich die 1.0 wie oben jemand schreibt?
> Kann doch kaum sein, setzen nicht die Addons schon die Patches vorraus?


 
Du kennst doch die Mentalität der Jugend: Was man beim Kauf eines Spieles spart, kann man am WE in Alkohol investieren. Fragt sich nur was länger Spass macht. 

Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, das die GOTY nur v1.0 ist. Wie Du schon bemerkt hast, braucht man für die Addons in der Tat die Patches. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Holdrio (2. November 2009)

Glaube das hat sich geklärt, hatte wohl Tomaten auf den Augen, denn gleich darunter fragt er ja wozu die DVD2 gut ist... 
Vermute mal ganz gewagt da sind die Addons drauf und beim Setup sollte eigentlich der 1.7 Patch auch enthalten sein.


----------



## Icz3ron3 (3. November 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Glaube das hat sich geklärt, hatte wohl Tomaten auf den Augen, denn gleich darunter fragt er ja wozu die DVD2 gut ist...
> Vermute mal ganz gewagt da sind die Addons drauf und beim Setup sollte eigentlich der 1.7 Patch auch enthalten sein.


 
falsch nach dem installieren der ersten dvd wurde schon alles mit installiert, jedenfalls hab ich mir das dannach angeschaut und alle addons wurden angezeigt.
wenn man nachdem install, ingame in die anzeige schaut steht da v.1.0.0.12 patchen macht er dan von sich aus wenn du mit live verbunden wirst
wenn man dvd2 einlegt steht da an datein
------------------------------------------
autorun------------------setup-informationen
DE_Austria_Fallout_3_DLC-Anwendung
Fallout3------------------Icondatei


----------



## Holdrio (3. November 2009)

Icz3ron3 schrieb:


> falsch nach dem installieren der ersten dvd wurde schon alles mit installiert,
> 
> wenn man dvd2 einlegt steht da an datein
> ------------------------------------------
> ...




  

Nun ja, du hast dein Game ja bezahlt und kannst somit damit auch machen, was du willst, auch die DVD2 aus was immer für komischen Gründen als reine Dekoration oder Kaffeetassenuntersatz im F3 Look betrachen.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (3. November 2009)

Hat jemand schon F3  unter Win7 x64 laufen? Läuft das denn ohne Probleme? Denn in dem pcgh-Sonderheft steht, dass es sehr Systemabhängig ist, ob es darauf läuft!?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. November 2009)

bei mir lief es aber habe nur von Start bis Ausgang Bunker(das richtige Wort fällt mir im Moment nicht ein)weiter habe ich unter 7 noch nicht gespielt


----------



## Bumblebee (3. November 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> bei mir lief es aber habe nur von Start bis Ausgang Bunker(das richtige Wort fällt mir im Moment nicht ein)weiter habe ich unter 7 noch nicht gespielt


 
*Vault*  - so heisst das

@Topic - habe es bisher auf keinem WIN7-System installiert - dauert noch etwas ...


----------



## in-vino-veritas (3. November 2009)

Aber du hast es auf 64bit laufen oder 32 Bit? Und es heißt Vault 

Edit: war wohl einer schneller....


----------



## Holdrio (3. November 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon F3  unter Win7 x64 laufen? Läuft das denn ohne Probleme? Denn in dem pcgh-Sonderheft steht, dass es sehr Systemabhängig ist, ob es darauf läuft!?



Was bedeutet, dass auch zwanzig Meinungen von anderen dir nicht sagen, wie es bei *dir* laufen wird... , das erfährst du nur durch selber installieren.
Aber das war unter XP ja nicht anders eigentlich, manche hatten null bis kaum Probleme, andere dauernd Crashs usw., F3 ist da GTA4 sehr ähnlich und eine Wundertüte.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (3. November 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Was bedeutet, dass auch zwanzig Meinungen von anderen dir nicht sagen, wie es bei *dir* laufen wird... , das erfährst du nur durch selber installieren.
> Aber das war unter XP ja nicht anders eigentlich, manche hatten null bis kaum Probleme, andere dauernd Crashs usw., F3 ist da GTA4 sehr ähnlich und eine Wundertüte.


 

Da gebe ich Dir Recht....

Witzig ist das Fo3 sogar auf vergleichbaren Sys. unterschiedlich Stabil läuft....

Bei mir läuft es ohen Probs und ohne Abstürze mit allen DLC`s und Texture Mod`s und bei anderen stürzt es mit der gleichen Hardware regelmäße mal zwischen Durch ab....

Ich denke mal das liegt auch daran, das FO3 offen gestaltet wurde....also viel Spielraum zum Modden läßt.....ein falsches Häkchen gesetzt und WUSCH weg ist es ....

Mfg


----------



## in-vino-veritas (3. November 2009)

Das Problem ist, dass ich erstmal meine Daten wiederholen muss, da meine Sicherung im A**** ist!! Darin war auch mein aktueller Spielstand von F3! So eine Sche***! Vorher mülle ich mir das System nicht zu


----------



## alexausmdorf (3. November 2009)

Also bei mir läuft es schon seit einiger Zeit stabil auf Windows 7 64 Bit.

Kann mir jemand vielleicht sagen, wenn man das normale Fallout 3 hat, welche Erweiterungen man sich unbedingt holen soll und von welchen man die Finger lassen soll?

Wär dankbar für ein wenig Hilfe, blicke da nicht durch.


----------



## in-vino-veritas (3. November 2009)

Hab es installiert, bisher läuft es....Allerdings ist mein Spielstand samt der kompletten Datensicherung im A**** 

Addon`s:  The Pitt & Mothership Zeta


----------



## Icz3ron3 (3. November 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon F3 unter Win7 x64 laufen? Läuft das denn ohne Probleme? Denn in dem pcgh-Sonderheft steht, dass es sehr Systemabhängig ist, ob es darauf läuft!?


 
spiel die ganze zeit unter win7 64bit soweit eigentlich keine probleme


----------



## in-vino-veritas (3. November 2009)

Icz3ron3 schrieb:


> spiel die ganze zeit unter win7 64bit soweit eigentlich keine probleme


Htte ja schon geschrieben, dass es bei mir jetzt läuft... Aber so, wie es momentan leider aussieht ist der Spielstand bei der Migration auf Windows 7 x64 geschrottet worden. 

Ich will nicht nochmal von vorn spielen


----------



## Icz3ron3 (3. November 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Htte ja schon geschrieben, dass es bei mir jetzt läuft... Aber so, wie es momentan leider aussieht ist der Spielstand bei der Migration auf Windows 7 x64 geschrottet worden.
> 
> Ich will nicht nochmal von vorn spielen


 
deswegen sichere ich mir immer alles wenn ich pc neu mache, 
nachdem ich mir die orginale version von fo3 besorgt hatte musste ich das spiel dann eh von vorne spielen da die alten savedaten nich mit wlive verbunden werden können


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. November 2009)

Könnte ja meinen Hochladen aber sind da Keys drin in der FOS Datei die man besser nicht weiter gibt? Bzw. Funktioniert es mit anderen Acc.?


----------



## in-vino-veritas (4. November 2009)

Icz3ron3 schrieb:


> deswegen sichere ich mir immer alles wenn ich pc neu mache,
> nachdem ich mir die orginale version von fo3 besorgt hatte musste ich das spiel dann eh von vorne spielen da die alten savedaten nich mit wlive verbunden werden können


Hallo? Meine Datensicherung ist im A***, falls du lesen kannst, habe es also vorher gesichert mit Acronis! Jetzt muss erstmal ontrack ran....



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Könnte ja meinen Hochladen aber sind da Keys drin in der FOS Datei die man besser nicht weiter gibt? Bzw. Funktioniert es mit anderen Acc.?


Vielen Dank für dein Angebot  Aber jeder FO3 Spielstand ist doch einzigartig stimmts!? Trotzdem vielen Dank dafür....


----------



## Icz3ron3 (4. November 2009)

in-vino-veritas schrieb:


> Hallo? Meine Datensicherung ist im A***, falls du lesen kannst, habe es also vorher gesichert mit Acronis! Jetzt muss erstmal ontrack ran....
> 
> tut mir leid hab das schrotten falsch verstanden


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. November 2009)

ich hatte alle Daten unter Eigene Dateien und weitere von C einfach vorher auf andere Festplatte kopiert

mein GTA 4 Spielstand ist aber wohl trotzdem weg oder ich habe ihn noch nicht gefunden


----------



## snapstar123 (4. November 2009)

Hallo Leute ich habe mal eine Frage hoffe das sie nicht schon öffters gestellt worden ist.
Also habe jetzt ein 64Bit Vista System insatliert und wollte wissen ob es für Fallout 3 auch einen 64Bit Version gibt oder treiber, ich weis es halt nur das es bei Crysis gibt.
Aber Fallout 3 ist halt nun mal der Hammer und man kann nicht aufhören zu zocken, ihr kennt es ja , Mfg Snapstar
Ach noch was wennes einen 64Bit Version gibt kann ich dann meine alten Spielstände laden oder wird es zu Probleme kommen, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen


----------



## ThoR65 (4. November 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute ich habe mal eine Frage hoffe das sie nicht schon öffters gestellt worden ist.
> Also habe jetzt ein 64Bit Vista System insatliert und wollte wissen ob es für Fallout 3 auch einen 64Bit Version gibt oder treiber, ich weis es halt nur das es bei Crysis gibt.
> Aber Fallout 3 ist halt nun mal der Hammer und man kann nicht aufhören zu zocken, ihr kennt es ja , Mfg Snapstar
> Ach noch was wennes einen 64Bit Version gibt kann ich dann meine alten Spielstände laden oder wird es zu Probleme kommen, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen


 

FO3 ist und bleibt eine 32Bit Anwendung. Nix mit 64Bit.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. November 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> FO3 ist und bleibt eine 32Bit Anwendung. Nix mit 64Bit.



O.K. dann weis ich bescheid, Danke für die Info , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. November 2009)

Und alle 32 bit Anwendungen können auf 64 Bit Systemen ohne Probleme laufen solange es ein Kopierschutzt nicht verhindert.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. November 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Und alle 32 bit Anwendungen können auf 64 Bit Systemen ohne Probleme laufen solange es ein Kopierschutzt nicht verhindert.



O.K. da bin ich schon mal breuhigt, hoffe bloss das ich meine Speicherstände auch wieder laden kann.
Danke auch für die Info , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. November 2009)

oder es ein Fehler verhindert

z.B. laufen einige Games nicht mit mehr als 3 GB RAM oder mit mehr als einem Kern 

im einzelfall kann es von jedem Spiel abhängen

gelegentlich läuft aber auch nur der Kopierschutzt nicht obwohl das Game laufen würde
dafür gibts aber auch Patches vom Hersteller


----------



## snapstar123 (4. November 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> oder es ein Fehler verhindert
> 
> z.B. laufen einige Games nicht mit mehr als 3 GB RAM oder mit mehr als einem Kern
> 
> ...



Ich werde es einfach ausprobieren bring das Spiel so wieder hin mit allen Mods usw.
Ich denke dann dürfte es laufen denn mein Speicherstand währe schade darum wenn ich ihn nicht mehr laden könnte deswegen muss ich schauen das ich alle Einstellungen in der ini. so wieder hinbekomme und die Mods wahren ja nicht viele müsste eigentlich funktionieren.
Hoffe das es funktioniert , Mfg Snapstar

Wie sieht es denn mit denn Ad Ons aus welche könnt ihr mir empfehlen, habe gehört das eigentlich nur Brooken Steel gut sein soll aber das gibt es ja nicht einzeln zu kaufen, würde mich über eine Antwort freuen, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. November 2009)

habe meine Spielstände auch laden können obwohl ich keine Mods mehr drauf hatte auf 7 und beim Spielstand wahren noch Mods drauf als die erstellt wurden in Vista


----------



## snapstar123 (4. November 2009)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> habe meine Spielstände auch laden können obwohl ich keine Mods mehr drauf hatte auf 7 und beim Spielstand wahren noch Mods drauf als die erstellt wurden in Vista



Na dann bin ich ja beruhigt, o.k. dann Danke ich erst mal für die Infos , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## sanmonku (4. November 2009)

mods sind egal, die konnte man schon in jedem beth game ausschalten und wieder laden, bei fo3 is ja nur die ini das prob?!
naja bei mir crashts immer noch...

frame net aktualisiert, dx update, graka treiber, x vista updates, ffdshow

bringt alles nix oO


----------



## snapstar123 (4. November 2009)

sanmonku schrieb:


> mods sind egal, die konnte man schon in jedem beth game ausschalten und wieder laden, bei fo3 is ja nur die ini das prob?!
> naja bei mir crashts immer noch...
> 
> frame net aktualisiert, dx update, graka treiber, x vista updates, ffdshow
> ...



Ja das mit der ini. ist blöd hoffe das ich noch weis was ich alles umgestellt habe.
Habe so lange Fallout 3 gespielt und bin gerade mal die hälfte vom Spiel durch aber wenn man jede Nebenaufgabe und Hauptaufgabe macht dann dauert das Spiel schon lange.
Vorallem da ich schon Level 32 erreicht habe und jetzt wieder neu Anfangen hoffe ich kann sie Laden wenn nicht dann Spiele ich mal auf schwerste Stufe denn so ist das zu leicht.
Kannst du nicht deine Speicherstände hochladen oder stürtzt dir das Spiel immer ab , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## sanmonku (4. November 2009)

lvl 32? mit den addons gehts bis lvl 30 hab ich mal gelesen? haste da noch ne mod drauf? weil nerft schon n bisschen mit dem lvl 20 und fuer die addons hab ich im mom kein geld ^^
ach ich hab echt kein nerf mehr im mom fuer fo3, nach 3-4 tagen sachen ausprobieren das es laeuft is echt genial 
zu den saves, da ich hier was gelesen hab wegen win live und so lad ich lieber mal nix hoch =P

wie siehts aus, hab auf meinem pc n dualboot noch mit xp, gibts hoffnug das es dort laeuft? weil das xp is noch neu installiert 0 treiber usw will jetzt nich extra fuer fo3 alles installieren und dann gehts dort auch nicht...


----------



## snapstar123 (4. November 2009)

sanmonku schrieb:


> lvl 32? mit den addons gehts bis lvl 30 hab ich mal gelesen? haste da noch ne mod drauf? weil nerft schon n bisschen mit dem lvl 20 und fuer die addons hab ich im mom kein geld ^^
> ach ich hab echt kein nerf mehr im mom fuer fo3, nach 3-4 tagen sachen ausprobieren das es laeuft is echt genial
> zu den saves, da ich hier was gelesen hab wegen win live und so lad ich lieber mal nix hoch =P
> 
> wie siehts aus, hab auf meinem pc n dualboot noch mit xp, gibts hoffnug das es dort laeuft? weil das xp is noch neu installiert 0 treiber usw will jetzt nich extra fuer fo3 alles installieren und dann gehts dort auch nicht...



Ja Level 100Mod gibt aber auch denn 30-40Mod weil irgendwann kannst du keine Punkte mehr verteilen und dann kannst du auch nicht auf weiter drücken.
Dann noch Mods wie Full Unkut und HD-Patch und um allgemein die Texturen zu verbessern.
Mit der ini. musst du aufpassen wenn du dort manche Befehle zu weit hochschraubst wird das Spiel ziemlich unstabiel aber die Mods laufen bei anderen Leuten hier im Forum ohne Probleme also Abstürze.
Das passiert bei mir manchmal aber auch nur selten.
Mit dem XP müsste es eigentlich klappen wenn es vorher auf einem anderen OS hattest müsste es gehen.
Wenn ich das überhaupt richtig verstehe du kannst Fallout 3 nicht mehr Instalieren oder was meinst du , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Icz3ron3 (5. November 2009)

sanmonku schrieb:


> mods sind egal, die konnte man schon in jedem beth game ausschalten und wieder laden, bei fo3 is ja nur die ini das prob?!
> naja bei mir crashts immer noch...
> 
> frame net aktualisiert, dx update, graka treiber, x vista updates, ffdshow
> ...


 
man nervt das bei mir crasht das nur noch 
bin gerade in paradise falls, bei jedem haus das ich betrette und ein paar schritte mache und m ich umsehe...bild stehen geblieben, lösung um zubenden ist den taskmanager aufzrufen.
was gibt es denn noch fürne lösung hat einer ne ahnung


----------



## Holdrio (5. November 2009)

sanmonku schrieb:


> zu den saves, da ich hier was gelesen hab wegen win live und so lad ich lieber mal nix hoch =P



Da wird schon nicht dein Live Passwort oder so drin gespeichert, keine Bange! 
F3 ist da auch nicht so nervig wie GTA4, die Saves kann man mit irgend einem Account laden, eigentlich brauchts sogar gar keinen dazu.
Vom Ordner mit dem Liveprofilnamen in den Hauptordner Saves verschoben und schwups brauchte ich gar nie mehr bei dem Livekram eingeloggt sein zum laden.


----------



## sanmonku (6. November 2009)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Mit der ini. musst du aufpassen wenn du dort manche Befehle zu weit hochschraubst wird das Spiel ziemlich unstabiel aber die Mods laufen bei anderen Leuten hier im Forum ohne Probleme also Abstürze.




hmm dann sollte ich wohl mal versuchen die ini zu "resetten" weil ich hab mich da nicht wirklich zurueckgehalten


----------



## in-vino-veritas (6. November 2009)

Weiß zufällig jemand, ob games for windows live meine Spielstände auch Online gesichert hat oder passiert das nur offline? Sonst würde ich da noch ne Chance haben meinen Spielstand wiederzubekommen oder!? Aber ich bezweifle, dass es das gibt....


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. November 2009)

es wird unter C (Eigene Dateien) gesichert so wie auch in vielen anderen Games

deswegen sollte man den Ordner ja auch besser sichern, auf andere HDD oder andere HDD Patition kopieren ehe man Win platt macht und dann das neue installiert


----------



## Holdrio (6. November 2009)

-----


----------



## Holdrio (9. November 2009)

So gestern auch mal aus Neugier schon die GOTY unter W7-64 installiert, auch wenn die noch warten muss. 

Muss eigentlich wirklich jeder W7 Installierer danach das Windoof Live noch selber ausm Netz saugen und installieren?
Mehr als eine Ordnungszahl ind xlive.dll blabla Fehlermeldung kam nicht beim ersten F3 Start, Spiel startete erst nach Live von Hand installieren.

Dann gespielt bis zur Ankunft im Ödland, immerhin kein Crash bis dahin, ist ja schon mal ein guter Anfang. 
Nur beim schnellen umsehen draussen wirkt es gefühlsmässig ruckeliger als damals unter XP, aber vielleicht auch nur Einbildung.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. November 2009)

hatte die Version 3 von GFW Live schon vorher geladen und installiert


----------



## Holdrio (9. November 2009)

Bei F3 dabei ist eine sicher hochaktuelle Version XLiveRedist01.02.0241.00. , 7 mag die offenbar nicht mehr.

Aber zwingend die neuste Version von was installieren müssen, obwohl man den Livequark zum F3 spielen gar nicht braucht, ist auch lustig.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. November 2009)

ich habe darüber zumindestens die Add Ons geladen und gekauft
habe ja nur die normale Version nicht Game of the Year
und die Uncut Games of the Year aus Österreich werde ich wohl doch nicht kaufen
gebe das Geld lieber für ein anderes Spiel aus z.B. Mass Effect 2


----------



## Holdrio (9. November 2009)

Nur wegen uncut lohnt es sicher nicht wenn man die Addons sogar auch schon hat, oder erst nächstes Jahr mal wenn sie deutlicher billiger ist.

Interessant ist die GOTY eigentlich nur, wenn man noch gar keine Addons hat wie ich, da kann man auch gleich die GOTY nehmen und zahlt nicht mal mehr.


----------



## hmslayer (10. November 2009)

Hiho
Folgendes prob...hab Fallout mit einem fps Limiter am laufen(40fps).Wenn ich jetzt das Radio einschalte oder in ein Gebäude mit laufenden Radio gehe,spielt sich der Sound doppelt so schnell ab. 
Wenn man aber bevor man ins Spiel geht(oder ingame raus taben),eine Seite aufmacht ein Video abspielt und das dann pausiert...geht der ganze Mist wieder einwandfrei sprich alles läuft mit normaler Geschwindigkeit (raus taben browser schliessen-sound wieder zu schnell).Mit einem Player wie Winamp/vlc funtzt das ganze nicht.
Hab Heute schon mal neuen Audiotreiber drauflassen,in DXdiag Soundbeschleunigung geändert bringt alles nix.
Hat wer noch ne idee das ganze zu beheben(ohne Limiter ausschalten und Video pausieren  ).....


----------



## Holdrio (10. November 2009)

Was ist denn der Sinn von diesem 40FPS Limiter? 
Weil ohne den geht es ja, wenn ich es richtig verstehe.


----------



## hmslayer (10. November 2009)

Ohne hab ich derbe fps slowdowns bis auf 40 fps runter,so is es teilweise nicht spielbar stottert zusehr.
Ist aber auch nur bei Fallout der fall.


----------



## liekkio (19. November 2009)

hallo Leute!

Ich hab gehört, dass es einen Mod gibt, sodass ich bis zu Level 30 spielen kann. Könnt ihr mir bitte sagen, wo ich diesen Patch downloaden kann und wie ich den installieren kann?

glg und danke im Voraus
liekkio


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. November 2009)

sicher gibt es für 30 auch Mods aber auch eines der 5 off. Add Ons bietet das schon


----------



## liekkio (19. November 2009)

ich hab fallout noch nichtmal zur hälfte durchgespielt, mag mir kein Add on kaufen


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (19. November 2009)

Guckst Du hier....

Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community

Alles was Dein Herz begehrt...

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (19. November 2009)

Mal ne Frage an die DLC Kaeufer: Findet ihr euch auch etwas durch die Game of the Year Edition verarscht die ja fuer den Preis des Basisspiels alle DLCs enthaelt waehrend wir doch erheblich mehr aufwenden mussten.


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> .... Findet ihr euch auch etwas durch die Game of the Year Edition verarscht....


 
Eigentlich nicht - die Preise für "Zweitverwertung" sind nun mal tiefer

- so bekommt der Prime-TV-Abonnent (für ordentlich Schotter) die Filme früher zu sehen als der "normale" TV-Nutzer der sie fast umsonst guckt

- so habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit das* komplette X3* für 8 Euronen gekauft


----------



## Icz3ron3 (20. November 2009)

irgendwo nervt das langsam mit dem einfrieren des spiels 
hab mich auch schon durch andere foren gekämpft um schlauer zu werden
aber da kommt auch keiner drauf

schlimm is es wenn man in gebäuden geht und irgendwelch objekte an sich nimmt 
dann läuft man 2m wenn überhaupt und dann wars das auch schon 
draussen in freier natur kann man km weit laufen wo selten mal was passiert das es zum einfrieren kommt 

pc is vorkurzem durch win7 erneuert worden 
spiel wurde ohne und mit neuesten patch getestet
winlive im aktiv und deaktiven modus getestet
GTX295 im multi-gpu-modus deaktiviert genauso wie gpu beschleunigung
die einstellungen wurden sogar auf niedrig getestet bis zur höchsten einstellung 
so ganz blick ich da nich mehr durch an was das liegen soll 
hoffe hier kann jemand helfen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. November 2009)

Ich glaube nicht das es für das Problem eine sinnvolle Lösung gibt ausser vielleicht auf die X-Box 360 Version umzusteigen oder alle Quali Regler statt ganz nach rechts nach links zu verschieben.


----------



## orca113 (20. November 2009)

Also ich weiß nicht was Old Olney ist oder war aber... na sagen wir mal ich will nicht spoilern aber die die schon da waren wissen was ich meine:
Lohnt da ein längerer Aufenthalt oder kann ich mir den Horror sparen?


----------



## Holdrio (20. November 2009)

Ist doch obergeil da in Old Olney, guten Appetit! 
Fand ich einer der coolsten Nebenquests.



riedochs schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die DLC Kaeufer: Findet ihr euch auch etwas durch die Game of the Year Edition verarscht die ja fuer den Preis des Basisspiels alle DLCs enthaelt waehrend wir doch erheblich mehr aufwenden mussten.



Ne dafür gabs die einzelnen DLCs ja auch früher.
Hatte mir die absichtlich verkniffen um dann mit der GOTY und allen auf einmal ein zweites Spiel zu beginnen.


----------



## Olaf Oktober (20. November 2009)

Icz3ron3 schrieb:


> pc is vorkurzem durch win7 erneuert worden



Kann es an Win7 liegen??? Mir ist, als hätte ich gelesen, daß Fallout3 unter Win7 nur schlecht läuft.... berichtigt mich, wenn ich falsch liege. Oder hattest Du selbige Probleme auch schon mit Deinem vorherigen BS???


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (20. November 2009)

Olaf Oktober schrieb:


> Kann es an Win7 liegen??? Mir ist, als hätte ich gelesen, daß Fallout3 unter Win7 nur schlecht läuft.... berichtigt mich, wenn ich falsch liege. Oder hattest Du selbige Probleme auch schon mit Deinem vorherigen BS???


ich hatte auch unter Vista probleme unter 7 habe ich es bis jetzt eigentlich noch gar nicht gespielt nur mal installiert und kurz anlaufen lassen

ob es unter XP besser geht keine Ahnung


----------



## Icz3ron3 (20. November 2009)

werd mal bei gelegenheit auf einer anderen platte vista machen und das dann dort ausprobieren 
hatte vorher keine originale version von dem spiel auf vista gespielt da lief alles aber da hab ich noch mit der rus. version gespielt


----------



## Bumblebee (20. November 2009)

Du irrst dich nicht, Olaf

Unter WIN7 (x86 und x64) *kann* es Probleme geben


----------



## Holdrio (20. November 2009)

"Stark systemabhängig" stand irgendwo in einer PCGH Liste bei W7, wobei das eigentlich bei den anderen Windoofs kein bisschen anders ist. 
Sogar unter XP klagten manche über häufige Crashs und andere kaum.

Hei du bist unter die Raumpiloten gegangen?
Gib mal den Piraten eine Flasche Raumsprit und ne Pfeiffe Raumkraut aus von mir.


----------



## liekkio (21. November 2009)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Guckst Du hier....
> 
> Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
> 
> ...


 

danke dir rosstäuscher für den link, aber da find ich nur den level 100 cap...und ich hätte gern den 30er, denn soweit ich gehört habe, funktioniert der 100er nicht immer. 

lg


----------



## Holdrio (21. November 2009)

Hatte den drauf im ersten Spiel, da bleibt man offiziell immer Level 20 oder  30 egal wie hoch man aufsteigt, ist am schlausten.
Aber noch viel schlauer ist es heute sicher Broken Steel zu installieren, erstmal normal bis Level 30 spielen und dann Saves sichern, bevor man mit Levelmods rumhantiert.


----------



## snapstar123 (22. November 2009)

Also ich habe keine Probleme mit dem Level 100Mod und bei mir läufts auch ziemlich gut unter Vista 64Bit.
Hab aber wie fast jeder andere auch mal einen Absturz kommt aber nur selten vor und an Mods habe ich auch kaum welche drauf.
Nur HD-Pack, Full Unkut, Level Mod und noch für ein paar Texturen das wahrs von denn DLCs habe ich noch kein einziges gespielt wie Broken Steel bin schon so damit sehr beschäftigt weil ich halt jede kleine Nebenaufgabe machen will und auch so ales Sammel was es gibt, dafür ist das Lösungsbuch auch sehr Hilfreich aber auch sehr verwirrend.
Denn das Buch erst mal zu studieren braucht mann ja schon 1 Sunde , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Core #1 (30. November 2009)

konnts nicht wirklich herauslesen:

hab jetzt die GOTY edition aus Österreich.
muss ich nach der installation des hauptspiels erst patch 1.7 draufmachen und dann die DLCs in beliebiger reihenfolge oder nicht?

danke


----------



## Holdrio (30. November 2009)

Vielleicht einfach mal Seite 2 im Handbuch lesen... 
Bin ich wirklich der einzige Depp, der Spiele noch kauft, oder sind die wirklich alle schon damit überfordert auch nur *einen* Blick ins Handbuch unter Installation zu werfen?


----------



## ThoR65 (30. November 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Vielleicht einfach mal Seite 2 im Handbuch lesen...
> *Bin ich wirklich der einzige Depp, der Spiele noch kauft, oder sind die wirklich alle schon damit überfordert auch nur einen Blick ins Handbuch unter Installation zu werfen*?


 
Nöööpp. Ich gehöre auch noch dem lesenden und damit aussterbenden Zweig des aufrecht gehenden Säugetiers an. Aber evtl. werde ich mir auf meine letzten Tage des verweilens auf diesem Globus noch einen gewissen Grad an Faulheit angewöhnen, nur um in diversen Foren die dort anwesende Generation Doof v1.5 mit meinen Wehwehchen zu maltretieren. . Aber bis dahin ist es noch ein gutes Stück an Zeit, in der ich mit Sicherheit den einen oder anderen Leseverweigerer überlebe. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. November 2009)

hat ja nicht viel mit lesen zu tun

erst Spiel Installieren dann Add Ons (wenn die Patch brauchen machen die das schon selbst) und dann starten Win Live installiert schon selbst den aktuellsten Patch ehe man Spielen kann ...

ist doch wie bei jedem anderen Game was sich selbst aktuell hält 
bzw. wie bei anderen Games in Game Of The Year Edition
ist ja nicht das erste was mit Add Ons später noch mal raus kommt


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (30. November 2009)

riedochs schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die DLC Kaeufer: Findet ihr euch auch etwas durch die Game of the Year Edition verarscht die ja fuer den Preis des Basisspiels alle DLCs enthaelt waehrend wir doch erheblich mehr aufwenden mussten.



Das einzigste was mich ärgert ist, das ich Mothership Zeta nur über Live beziehen kann....



Icz3ron3 schrieb:


> irgendwo nervt das langsam mit dem einfrieren des spiels
> hab mich auch schon durch andere foren gekämpft um schlauer zu werden
> aber da kommt auch keiner drauf
> 
> ...



Bei mir läuft es unter Vista64 einwandfrei....und das mit allen Texture Mods...

Hast Du wirklich *ALLE* Patches drauf ???

Mit Win7 soll es Probs geben....sonst...Sidebar deaktivieren, Virenscanner deaktivieren....Internetverbindung unterbrechen...

Ach so...V-Sync im *TREIBER* aktivieren soll auch helfen....



orca26 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht was Old Olney ist oder war aber... na sagen wir mal ich will nicht spoilern aber die die schon da waren wissen was ich meine:
> Lohnt da ein längerer Aufenthalt oder kann ich mir den Horror sparen?



Gehe mal in den Untergrund.....ein Gullydeckel und oder ein Gitter....das lohnt sich .... aber Vorsicht !!! Viele Todeskrallen....



liekkio schrieb:


> danke dir rosstäuscher für den link, aber da find ich nur den level 100 cap...und ich hätte gern den 30er, denn soweit ich gehört habe, funktioniert der 100er nicht immer.
> 
> lg



Scheint jetzt dieser zu sein....
http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=121

Sonst schick mir per Pn mal Deine Mail Adresse, dann schick ich Ihn Dir...

Mfg


----------



## Holdrio (30. November 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> die dort anwesende Generation Doof v1.5




War jetzt etwa schon der dritte, da fragt man sich langsam schon.




SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> hat ja nicht viel mit lesen zu tun
> 
> und dann starten Win Live installiert schon selbst den aktuellsten Patch ehe man Spielen kann ...



Im Grunde schon wenns ganz oben im Inhaltsverzeichnis und gleich danach auf Seite 2 alles steht.
Andererseits hast du auch wieder recht, bei 2 DVDs, die auch beide ne Nummer drauf haben, ist der Fall auch so klar eigentlich, aber wie ThoR65 schon sagte... 

Zu patchen gibts übrigens nichts mehr bei der GOTY, die ist 1.7.0.3 nach der Installation.
Allerdings startete die unter 7 und XP auch gar nicht bis neueres Live von
Hand installiert war, von der DVD installiert es offenbar nur die uralte Urversion die mit 1.7 nicht geht oder wie immer.


----------



## orca113 (12. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Fallout 3 Kollegen. Sagt mal was hat es eigentlich mit diesem Fort Constantine auf sich? Lohnt die Quest mit dem "in den Kopfschiesse" mit Level 16? Da gibt es eine Rü.....g? Was meint ihr?

Wie kommt man eigentlich auf "Fort Constantine" gibts doch in Deutschland auch eins...


----------



## iGreggy (13. Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch noch eine kleine Frage: wie läufts auf Windows 7 32-bit? Müsste ja eigentlich gehen, oder? Jemand eventuell auch Erfahrungen wie es auf ´ner Geforce 8600M GT (GDDR3) laufen könnte? Würds mir gerne für PC holen statt für XBOX360. Danke


----------



## Holdrio (13. Dezember 2009)

Welche Auflösung denn?
Allzu hohe Grafikeinstellungen darfst du sicher nicht erwarten, aber laufen sollte es grundsätzlich schon.
W7 ist halt etwas Glücksache wie es scheint, aber bei den meisten läufts offenbar auch mit W7.

orca26: Falls Englisch kein Prob ist siehe hier
Fort Constantine - The Vault, the Fallout wiki - Fallout, Fallout 2, Fallout 3, Fallout: New Vegas and more
Das Wiki ist mit Abstand die beste Anlaufstelle für F3 Fragen.


----------



## orca113 (13. Dezember 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Welche Auflösung denn?
> Allzu hohe Grafikeinstellungen darfst du sicher nicht erwarten, aber laufen sollte es grundsätzlich schon.
> W7 ist halt etwas Glücksache wie es scheint, aber bei den meisten läufts offenbar auch mit W7.
> 
> ...



Nein nein,englisch ist kein Thema.Aber ich dachte ihr wüsstet noch was was im The Vault nicht steht. Ok THX

Hoffentlich kommt nochmal sowas geiles von Bethesda. Oblivion war ja schonmal geil ab F3 haut alles weg.


----------



## orca113 (15. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt habe ich die Schnauze voll:

Kann mir irgendwer sagen wo ich mit SICHERHEIT eine Krücke finde? Ich suche seit Tagen,nein,Wochen nach einer Krücke für das Gleisnagelgewehr. Inzwischen habe ich 3 Diagramme dafür gefunden aber diese verdammte Krücke finde ich nicht. Habe auch schon in Krankenhäuser nachgeschaut und nix gefunden (! das muß man sich mal vorstellen,im Krankenhaus und allen möglichen "Medizinischen" Einrichtungen keine Krücke!) 

Ich bin am verzweifeln!!!!!!!!!! Hilfe!


----------



## hyperionical (15. Dezember 2009)

Geh mal nach Minefeld, da hab ich grad welche hergeholt!
BTW: Wo sind die 3 Diagramme, hab bis jetzt max. 2 Gefunden?


----------



## orca113 (15. Dezember 2009)

hyperionical schrieb:


> Geh mal nach Minefeld, da hab ich grad welche hergeholt!
> BTW: Wo sind die 3 Diagramme, hab bis jetzt max. 2 Gefunden?


 
1 bekommst du in Underworld.In einem Geschäfft zum Kauf.

2 bekommst du im Kraftwerk MDPL 13.Das findest du dort.Musst nur gut gucken.

3 bekommst du wenn du die Quest von Abraham Washington machst.Da musst du die Unabhängigkeitserklärung holen. Abraham findest du in Rivet City.

Ich bekomme sicher eine Krücke in Minefield?


----------



## Olaf Oktober (15. Dezember 2009)

Schon mal im Inventar der Händler (Moira?) nach Krücken gesucht???


----------



## ThoR65 (15. Dezember 2009)

Krücken liegen bei FO3 zu hauf in der Gegend rum. Eigentlich findet man in jedem Gebäude welche. Liegen aber immer genau dort, wo man eh nicht sucht, bzw. wo man sie sehr leicht übersieht. Solltest Du keine finden, gehe zu dem Arzt Deines vertrauens, leihe Dir ne Krücke aus, pack diese auf einen Scanner und importiere sie in FO3.    ..... war ein Scherz.

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. Dezember 2009)

Eigentlich liegt in dem Game so viel Müll rum, das wenn man mal aufräumen will nicht nur den God Mode bräuchte sondern sich gleich noch einen LKW kaufen müsste um all die Kronkorken dann zu transportieren die man hätte wenn man genug Händler finden würde die einen all das Abkaufen würden. Oder man müsste 1t an Gewicht tragen können anstatt den God Mode zu nutzen.

Das ist der einzige Punkt der mich an dem Spiel stört neben den gelegentlichen abstürzen des Games.

Da liegt so viel rum und wenn man alles einsteckt muss man dauernd zu einem Händler rennen, was man dann aber schon gar nicht mehr kann... Besteck,Teller, jede Menge verrostete Dosen und vieles weitere. Wenn man allen Gegnern die Waffen weg nimmt könnte man wohl mehr als ein kleines Land überfallen.

MFG SchumiGSG9


----------



## Olaf Oktober (15. Dezember 2009)

Auf der anderen Seite verleiht der ganze Müll im Spiel eine gewisse Realität - leider kommen zu oft dieselben Gegenstände in immer der gleichen Form/Farbe vor und haben im originalen Spiel fast keinen Nutzen (außer fürn paar Kronkorken, paar Eigenbauwaffen oder als Munition). Da hätte ich mir noch mehr Selbstbauwaffen gewünscht (oder Rüstungen bzw. andere Gebrauchsgegenstände), für die man so und soviel Müll braucht. Hätte dem ganzen noch mehr Tiefgang verliehen.... Aber im Prinzip is das alles auch schon rummäkeln auf hohem Niveau...  

Aber mittlerweile gibts ja genügend Mods, die das originale Spiel diesbezüglich aufmotzen können.


----------



## orca113 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ok ich habe jetzt ein Gleisgewehr. Krücken gab es in Minefield und eine noch in Hamiltons Schlupfwinkel. So der Klugsch...er der da grad geschrieben hat das es Krücken eigentlich in jedem Haus gibt hat keine Ahnung!

Ne im ernst,ich habe echt lange danach gesucht....

Aber den erhofften Effekt hatte das Gleisgewehr net: Ich wollte das für Orte wie Okd Olney haben um den Todeskrallen die Beine wegzuschiessen. Denke da wird wohl doch die Dart-Pistole bessere Dienste leisten.


----------



## Holdrio (16. Dezember 2009)

Ja die Pfeilpistole ist sehr gut dafür wegen dem Beine verkrüppeln, da werden sie sofort langsam und damit eigentlich harmlos.
Pfeilgewehr fand ich auch öde und schnell in der Kiste verschwunden, der Rösti ist viel lustiger zum etwas rumzündeln.

Beim Gegenstände einsacken muss man halt immer abwägen zwischen Gewicht und Wert und nicht blind auf alles nehmen klicken.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ok ich habe jetzt ein Gleisgewehr. Krücken gab es in Minefield und eine noch in Hamiltons Schlupfwinkel. So der Klugsch...er der da grad geschrieben hat das es Krücken eigentlich in jedem Haus gibt hat keine Ahnung!
> 
> Ne im ernst,ich habe echt lange danach gesucht....
> 
> Aber den erhofften Effekt hatte das Gleisgewehr net: Ich wollte das für Orte wie Okd Olney haben um den Todeskrallen die Beine wegzuschiessen. Denke da wird wohl doch die Dart-Pistole bessere Dienste leisten.


 

Na ja, in jedem Haus stimmt auch nicht....

Die Krücken sind rellativ rar.....

2 Orte hast Du schon genannt....dann findet man viele im Krankenhaus, und in den U-Bahntunnel in den Servicebereichen liegen die auch öfters rum.....

Es ging mir aber genauso....ständig habe ich sie gesehen und Ignoriert und als ich welche brauchte, waren keine zu finden....

Mfg


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (17. Dezember 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Ja die Pfeilpistole ist sehr gut dafür wegen dem Beine verkrüppeln, da werden sie sofort langsam und damit eigentlich harmlos.
> Pfeilgewehr fand ich auch öde und schnell in der Kiste verschwunden, der Rösti ist viel lustiger zum etwas rumzündeln.
> 
> Beim Gegenstände einsacken muss man halt immer abwägen zwischen Gewicht und Wert und nicht blind auf alles nehmen klicken.


 

Am meisten Sinn macht es Waffen, Muni und Batterien zu sammeln...

Bei den Waffen ist wichtig einen hohen Rep. Skill zu haben...mach aus 2 oder drei  EINS....je besser der Zustand desto mehr Wert !!!

Mfg


----------



## orca113 (17. Dezember 2009)

Am liebsten hätte ich alles was Three Dog sagt auf Band... der Typ ist geil.Könnte mich schlapp geiern teilweise.


----------



## Holdrio (17. Dezember 2009)

Mit dem Modmanager kann man die bsa Dateien wie voices.bsa entpacken, sollte eigentlich alles irgendwo in denen stecken.
Fallout mod manager | Get Fallout mod manager at SourceForge.net

Sind ogg Dateien da drin, hatte auch mal ein paar Sprüche vom Roboter RL-3 rausgepickt, gibt viel lustiges da drin.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Dezember 2009)

Bin mal gespannt wann das erste mal etwas von Fallout 4 zu hören sein wird. Kann zwar noch sehr lange dauern, aber ein so grandioses Spiel will einfach fortgesetzt werden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Dezember 2009)

halli hallo, ich hab da ein problemchen mit Fallout3. 
folgendes: beim umstieg von vista auf win7 habe ich natürlich meine festplatte komplett eingestampft um alle altlasten loszuwerden. meine saves von fallout habe ich natürlich gerettet. 
nur im eifer des gefechts habe ich schlaubischlumpf vergessen, auch die installationsdateien der beiden DLCs Broken Steel und Mothership Zeta zu retten.
jetzt habe ich zwar die saves, aber leider nur das Hauptspiel ohne die addons die ich bräuchte um die saves wieder spielen zu können. 
hat da jemand erfahrung damit ob man die dateien nochmal runterladen kann? oder hab ich meine 20 euro unwiderbringlich ins nirvana geschickt?
vielen dank schonmal für die hilfe


----------



## Rizzard (18. Dezember 2009)

Bei GfWL müsstest du die DLC´s jederzeit runter laden können. Schließlich hast du dafür gezahlt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Dezember 2009)

Müsste nicht nur, kann er auch!

Einzige Frage wo ist der Downloadordner von GFWL in Win 7 versteckt, ich habe die noch aus der alten Spielinstallation in die neue Kopiert hatte die vor Umstieg auf Win 7 von Vista zum Glück noch auf eine andere Festplatte kopiert denn selbst installieren tun die sich bei Fall Out 3 ja leider nicht.

Aber erst die neuste Version von GFWL installieren (version 3) die auf der Fallout 3 DVD ist zu alt für Win 7.

http://www.microsoft.com/games/en-us/live/Pages/livejoin.aspx


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Dezember 2009)

ok danke sehr, ich hätte es auch einfach probieren können... ich hab nur zur zeit weder GfWL noch fallout installiert  
aber dann kann ich ja loslegen.


----------



## Holdrio (18. Dezember 2009)

Nach bsa und esm suchen hilft sonst sicher falls sich der Downloadordner so gut versteckt, es sind immer drei Dateien pro Addon nach dem Muster:

Anchorage.esm
Anchorage - Sounds.bsa
Anchorage - Main.bsa

Hatte selber zwar nie mit Live zu tun, aber was anderes als die drei pro Addon saugt man dort sicher auch nicht denk ich mal.



Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt wann das erste mal etwas von Fallout 4 zu hören sein wird. Kann zwar noch sehr lange dauern, aber ein so grandioses Spiel will einfach fortgesetzt werden.



Sicher erst nach TES5 und damit erst wenn wir alle alt und grau sind. 
Aber nächstes Jahr kommt ja schon Fallout New Vegas, das könnte auch interessant werden.



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Aber erst die neuste Version von GFWL installieren (version 3) die auf der Fallout 3 DVD ist zu alt für Win 7.
> http://www.microsoft.com/games/en-us/live/Pages/livejoin.aspx



Vermute eher für den Patch 1.7, denn sogar nach der Installation unter XP kam nur die gleiche "Ordnungszahl in xlive.dll nicht gefunden" Fehlermeldung beim Startversuch.
Besonders bei der "neuen" GOTY sehr lustig, die läuft so wie sie verkauft wird eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## orca113 (18. Dezember 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Mit dem Modmanager kann man die bsa Dateien wie voices.bsa entpacken, sollte eigentlich alles irgendwo in denen stecken.
> Fallout mod manager | Get Fallout mod manager at SourceForge.net
> 
> Sind ogg Dateien da drin, hatte auch mal ein paar Sprüche vom Roboter RL-3 rausgepickt, gibt viel lustiges da drin.



Tja,das ist mein Nachteil: Ich zocke auf Bills Box 360... da geht das net. Schade.Aber ich habe das PC Game noch im Regal... kann das ja auf meinem MBP unter Boot Camp installieren und dann mit deinem Tipp arbeiten....


----------



## orca113 (19. Dezember 2009)

Nein!!!!!! ich habe das Game durch und jetzt kann ich nur noch kurz vor dem Ene neustarten.... wollte mir doch mein Weihnachtsgeschenkt instalieren an Heiligabend. Also diese Add Ons... mist. Heisst das jetzt das ich Fallout 3 ganz neu starten muß?


----------



## Holdrio (19. Dezember 2009)

Was heisst denn kurz vor dem Ende, direkt beim Projekt Purity drin schon?
Soviel ich weiss reicht ein Save vor dem Ende zum Broken Steel aktivieren, höchstens die am PC mit Levelmods drauf und so gehen dann nicht mehr, aber du hast ja eh einen modfreien XBOX Save.

Sonst keine älteren mehr  etwa einen vor der letzten Mission in der Zitadelle?


----------



## orca113 (24. Dezember 2009)

Also ich habe noch den Save kurz vor dem Ende aber ich bin jetzt nicht mehr in dn Raum rein sondern mit meinem "Kumpel Fawkes" wieder raus ins Ödland.... hat geklappt.Kann jetzt wieder witer umherlaufen. Ok jetzt hängen aber hi und da die Enklave Spastis rum... aber ich freue mich über ihre Plasmawaffen. Mt denen kann ich die Muni für meine Waffe die nicht von dieser Welt ist sparen....


----------



## Holdrio (24. Dezember 2009)

Nun ja, diese "Enklave Spastis" sind schon seit du aus Ravenrock raus bist überall im Ödland, du bist wohl von da gleich in die Zitadelle zur letzten Mission und hast sie darum noch gar nie bemerkt.

Genau darum spiele ich jetzt bei der GOTY als erstes gleich die Hauptquest bis mindestens nach Ravenrock, ab da ist mehr los im Ödland. 
Eigentlich ist mit dem grossen RAFO 1.20 Mod drauf zwar schon jetzt mehr als genug an starken und neuen Gegnern da, schon viel mehr gestorben als im ganzen ersten Spiel huch.
Aber trotzdem viiiiiiiel besser damit, den Supermod kann man nur empfehlen!


----------



## orca113 (24. Dezember 2009)

Nun ja,da ich halt auf Bills Box spiele bin ich mit Mods halt nicht zu bedienen.Aber ich werde mir irgendwann auch wieder einen PC zulegen und dann wird wieder am PC gespielt aber bis dahin hoffe ich ist wieder ein Knaller ala Fallout 3 unterwegs. 1-2 Jahre....
Mal schaun ob das Christkind mir gleich holt ist.... dann könnte hier die Broken Steel Geschichte unter dem Baum liegen.....


----------



## Wendigo (26. Dezember 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Nun ja,da ich halt auf Bills Box spiele bin ich mit Mods halt nicht zu bedienen.Aber ich werde mir irgendwann auch wieder einen PC zulegen und dann wird wieder am PC gespielt aber bis dahin hoffe ich ist wieder ein Knaller ala Fallout 3 unterwegs. 1-2 Jahre....
> Mal schaun ob das Christkind mir gleich holt ist.... dann könnte hier die Broken Steel Geschichte unter dem Baum liegen.....


 


UND?

Wie war es?


----------



## orca113 (26. Dezember 2009)

Neinaber es hat heute Abend nochmal die Chance... habe doch meinen Wunsch ausdrücklich geäußert.... warscheinlich wurde das herumgereicht an jemanden der noch nichts für mich hatte.Wenn heute Abend nochmal die Verwandtschaft besucht wird ists sicher dabei. Freue mich schon

@Holdrio,geiles Sysprofile!!!


----------



## Holdrio (26. Dezember 2009)

Danke , aber vielleicht war das sogar gut und der oder die hat es nicht richtig verstanden und statt Broken Steel nun gleich die GOTY Version mit allen 5 Addons drauf gekauft.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Dezember 2009)

Hey Freunde...^^

Ich habe mal eine frage wer von euch war schon in Vault 87 ?
Es gib da kein rein kommen.

Man kann ja über denn Eingang in Littelampliet gehen. Nur gib es auch von außen eine zugang und ich will denn ort noch entdecken. Da ich an sich schon alle andren Ort habe. Daher meine frage.
Will komme ich da am beste rein !


Eine frage habe ich noch Welche Mods Lohen sich für Fallout 3.
Müssen aber deutsch sein !


----------



## Holdrio (27. Dezember 2009)

Meinte da kommt man normal ohne cheaten gar nicht erst hin wegen der tödlichen Strahlung?
Und rein sowieso auf keinen Fall, ist ja eben nicht vorgesehen so und die zwei Zugänge in Little Lamplight die einzige Möglichkeit.

Aber wenn es nur ums entdeckt auf der Karte geht kannst du ja schnell im Godmode hindüsen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Dezember 2009)

ja TGM war der Befehl nor ?


----------



## orca113 (27. Dezember 2009)

Kannst Rad X bis zum Arsch einwerfen und dazu der passende suit? Dann müssteste zu dem Eingang kommen.

@ Holdrio: Nein,gestern Abend kam das Add On zum Einsatz beim Christkind! Juhu!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (27. Dezember 2009)

Als wenn ich RED von 5xx pro Sek habe hilft auch das nicht mehr 

Ach ich das was entdeckte was schade finde...^^
Aber ich musste sie Leider Töten !


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (28. Dezember 2009)

lass fawkes dorthinlaufen der öffnet es für dich oder über little lamlight musst den kiddies irgendwas besorgen aber was war das noch gleich ...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe das schon längst geschaft bin durch das spiel ja schon lange lange durch...!
Ich wollte denn ort nur so entdecken...und halt am besten ohne Cheaten aber nun war es nicht anders möglich !


----------



## Holdrio (28. Dezember 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Ach ich das was entdeckte was schade finde...^^



Werde irgendwie nicht so schlau aus dem Satz... 
Geistern sogar vor dem Eingang noch Mutanten rum?



orca26 schrieb:


> @ Holdrio: Nein,gestern Abend kam das Add On zum Einsatz beim Christkind! Juhu!



Ah Glückwunsch, dann kannst du mit dem offenen Ende von Broken Steel jetzt ja für alle Ewigkeit im Ödland rumstreifen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ja genu Supermutanenlords aber wenn man so wie ich LV 30 ist wie ich und eine TeslaGun hat is das einfach...^^


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (28. Dezember 2009)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Ich habe das schon längst geschaft bin durch das spiel ja schon lange lange durch...!
> Ich wollte denn ort nur so entdecken...und halt am besten ohne Cheaten aber nun war es nicht anders möglich !




deswegen meinte ich ja lass fawkes es öffnen .. sofern du ihn gerettet hast


----------



## Holdrio (28. Dezember 2009)

Du meinst wohl das Ende Hauptquest, denn seit wann kann man Begleitern draussen mehr als "mir folgen" befehlen?
Wäre mir ganz neu, dass man Fawkes zum Vault87 Eingang öffnen schicken kann....

Wäre ja auch sinnlos, denn folgen könnte man ihm selber dann gar nicht oder höchstens im Godmode.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Dezember 2009)

Denn habe sofort links liegen gelassen der nützte mir nix ich mache die alle auch so platt ohne denn seine nervige Hilfe 

Aber was ich schade fand da das nicht da so rein kommt.
Und das man am eingang keine Guten nachen finde nur bist und eine .32 Pistel.


----------



## buzzdeebuzzdee (28. Dezember 2009)

ich dachte vielleicht es klappt ..


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (28. Dezember 2009)

Ne der typ ist zu nix gebrauchen...und mach auch kaum Schaden.

Selbst in V87 brauche denn an sich nicht das Schaft man auch so.


Aber mal eine frage wie gut sind die letzten zwei Addons ?


----------



## eXtrem-Nvidia-User (29. Dezember 2009)

Guten Tag, 

ich habe da mal ne Frage. Ich habe Fallout 3 installiert und das erste Kapitel durch. (Vault 101), aber sobald ich in der Aussenwelt war, ruckelt das Game immer so komisch. Das heisst wenn ich mich z.B. um die eigene Achse drehe oder nach oben gucke. Das Game stockt immer so ein bisschen ca. 0.5 sec. 
Ich weiss auch nicht woran das liegen könnte. 
Mein PC erfüllt die Vorraussetzungen in allem Maße. 
Ich weiss einfach nicht woran es liegt, habt die Grafikeinstellungen ein bisschen runtergeregelt, aber das hilft auch nichts. 

Ich hoffe ich könnt mir helfen. 

P.S. Zocken kann man mit diesen kleinen Rucklern schon, aber es nervt auf die Dauer extrem.


----------



## Holdrio (29. Dezember 2009)

19x Treiber *und* AA an?
Das haken und stocken beim umsehen draussen ist so leider ein bekanntes Problem, entweder AA aus oder 186er oder älter Treiber die einzige bekannte Lösung.
Spiele deshalb auch mit altem Treiber.



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Ne der typ ist zu nix gebrauchen...und mach auch kaum Schaden.



Dann meinst du doch kaum Fawkes, der ballert doch alles weg mit seiner Gathling und ist dabei auch noch praktisch unsterblich.
Der killte mal ganz alleine und von selber sogar den grossen, eingesperrten Behemoth in Evergreen Mills, dachte ich seh nicht recht als der selber das Tor aufmachte und auf den Behemoth losging! 
Mag deshalb Begleiter auch nur in sicherem Abstand geparkt als Lastesel, die klauen mir sonst nur alle EXP. 
Mein Favorit ist allerdingsder Robo RL-3 mit seinen kranken US Army Sprüchen.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (29. Dezember 2009)

EXP brauchst du noch 

Ich bin schon lange Lv 30 
Aber naja ich habe nicht mal denn Hund dabei...die Nerven einfach nur...und stirbt mir zu oft...xD
[QUOTEMein Favorit ist allerdingsder Robo RL-3 mit seinen kranken US Army Sprüchen.         ][/QUOTE]
Oha ja die sind echt der Hammer! Aber auch Denn Megal Teil waren super. Aber an sich sind alle Sprüche Geil !


Aber denn Zwei post über mir...!

Also sag Pc an und auf Welchen Einstellung Spielst du !


So nun habe ich ein Problem

*Ich muss es neu drauf da ich die GOTYE bekommen habe und das ja auf 1.7 läuft aber meine ganzen SaveGames alle noch auf der 1.5 Version sind.
Wie bekomme ich es hin das meine Saves nutzen kann ?*


----------



## eXtrem-Nvidia-User (29. Dezember 2009)

> 19x Treiber *und* AA an?
> Das haken und stocken beim umsehen draussen ist so leider ein bekanntes Problem, entweder AA aus oder 186er oder älter Treiber die einzige bekannte Lösung.
> Spiele deshalb auch mit altem Treiber.





Alles klar hab den 182.08 installiert und es hilft. DANKE super endlich ruckelfrei geniessen


----------



## Holdrio (30. Dezember 2009)

Ja so macht es schon viel mehr Spass. 
Verstehe nur nicht warum Nvidia das Problem bei so einem bekannten Game nicht wenigstens im neusten 195.62 endlich gefixt hat. 



CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> *Ich muss es neu drauf da ich die GOTY bekommen habe und das ja auf 1.7 läuft aber meine ganzen SaveGames alle noch auf der 1.5 Version sind.
> Wie bekomme ich es hin das meine Saves nutzen kann ?*



Einfach laden im Hauptmenü. 
Spielt keine Rolle, meine alten 1.1 Saves konnte ich auch problemlos mit der 1.7 laden.

P.S. Den Hund kann man wie alle Begleiter auch unsterblich macht per Konsole, dann wird er nur noch bewusstlos statt gleich zu sterben.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Dezember 2009)

Habe es hin bekommen...Trozdem danke...!

Naja der ich will das spiel eher alleine Schafen oder Hilfe von dem Hund oder denn Stählernbruder schaft oder dem SuperMutaten da.!


Jungs ich habe gerade die HauptQuest von *Point Lookout *da bekommt man ja am ende wenn man denn Guhl Hilft eine schlüssen.
Aber wo is der Save zu denn Schlüssen ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fallout 3 - Framerate-Einbrüche?*

Moin.
In den 50 Seiten hier finde ich mich ehrlich gesagt nicht zurecht - aber vielleicht gabs die Antwort ja eh noch nicht:
Ich hab in unregelmäßigen Abständen massive Frame-Einbrüche. Normalerweise läuft F3 mit 30-40, manchmal 60fps. Aber immer mal wieder bin ich auf einmal bei 5-15fps. Ne Minute später geht es dann wieder. Das ganze scheint nichts mit der Grafikkarte (9800GTX+) zu tun zu haben, jedenfalls besteht es unabhängig vom Bildinhalt (auch wenn ich einfach nur auf den Boden gucke oder den Pipboy nutze). Übertakten der CPU (E5300) von 2,6 auf 3,45GHz hat die Fälle subjektiv etwas seltener werden lassen - das könnte aber auch einfach daran liegen, dass ich was anderes gemacht habe.
Bislang konnte ich keinen klaren Zusammenhang zum Spielinhalt feststellen. Zwar tritt es im Wasteland oder am Potomac etwas häufiger auf - aber ich hatte es auch schon in U-Bahntunneln. Gegner in der Nähe scheinen es auch zu unterstützen, aber manchmal ist auch kein einziger da (rasten/schlafen möglich) und manchmal bin ich von 6-7 umringt und es läuft problemlos.
Dummerweise ist das Problem mit Safegames nicht reproduzierbar.

Weiß jemand was?


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Februar 2010)

Und du nutzt welches BS?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2010)

XP prof., einigermaßen aktuell. (sorry, das ich als Hardware-Nerd nie daran denke, dass Software wichtig sein könnte  )


----------



## Olstyle (7. Februar 2010)

Mal einen älteren Treiber versucht? Die aktuellen von Nvidia sind ja wohl nicht gerade Fallout freundlich.
Davon abgesehen sind Nachladepausen/ruckler bei Spielen mit Gamebryo Engine(Egal ob Oblivion, Divinity 2 oder Fallout 3) leider nicht wirklich selten, lassen sich aber meist durch mehr Kerne(oder deutlich mehr Takt) halbwegs eindämmen.

Versuch mal einfach mit "Vollgas" durch die Gegend zu rennen. Wenn das ganze dann recht häufig auftritt werden es wohl Ladepausen sein.


----------



## XBRR (7. Februar 2010)

Ich habe grade Megaton in die Luft gejagt und frage mich, ob es möglich ist das Spiel mit der Arschlochvariante durchzuspielen, d.h. einfach alle Menschen über den Haufen schießen, weil Waffen, Munition, Geld kriegt man dann ja genug. Außerdem hab ich kein Bock auf das ganze Gelaber und gequeste ^^


----------



## Holdrio (7. Februar 2010)

"Eine Minute später gehts wieder..." klingt zwar nicht so nach leider wirklich üblichen Nachladerucklern, die sind ja nur paar Sekunden.
Ältere Treiber bis 186.xx sind aber wirklich besser, erst recht wenn man noch AA einschalten will.



XBRR schrieb:


> d.h. einfach alle Menschen über den Haufen schießen, weil Waffen, Munition, Geld kriegt man dann ja genug. Außerdem hab ich kein Bock auf das ganze Gelaber und gequeste ^^



Und warum hast dann nicht Serious Sam HD gekauft?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Mal einen älteren Treiber versucht? Die aktuellen von Nvidia sind ja wohl nicht gerade Fallout freundlich.



Als ichs installiert habe, war noch der 190er drauf, mitlerweile 196. Hab da keinen großen Unterschied bemerkt.



> Versuch mal einfach mit "Vollgas" durch die Gegend zu rennen. Wenn das ganze dann recht häufig auftritt werden es wohl Ladepausen sein.



Es gibt in Fallout 3 nicht wirklich nen Grund, langsam zu gehen 
Aber auch wenn ich mir irgendwo anpirsche, kommt es gefühlt nicht seltener vor. Auch unmittelbar nachdem eine neue Location geladen wurde, kann es auftreten und allgemein wäre mir keine erhöhte Festplattenaktivität wärend der Ruckelorgien aufgefallen.




Holdrio schrieb:


> "Eine Minute später gehts wieder..." klingt zwar nicht so nach leider wirklich üblichen Nachladerucklern, die sind ja nur paar Sekunden.



Vielleicht sinds manchmal auch nur 30 Sekunden - aber es ist definitiv mehr, als ein paar Frames. In einem Fall warens schätzungsweise 2 Minuten. (Genug Zeit, um von zwei Mirelurk-Wellen überrascht zu werden und sie zu zerlegen. In dem Fall könnte es natürlich wirklich nur hohe CPU-Last gewesen sein)



> Ältere Treiber bis 186.xx sind aber wirklich besser, erst recht wenn man noch AA einschalten will.



Weichspüler ist aus.



> Und warum hast dann nicht Serious Sam HD gekauft?



In Serious Sam kann man nicht in jede Richtung rennen und alles niedermähen


----------



## XBRR (8. Februar 2010)

Naja, aber geht es denn nun?


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Februar 2010)

So, da bin ich wieder

XP-Pro also - das ist schon mal gut (am stressfreiesten für F3)

Nun, (sorry) nächste Frage(n)

Was hast du für eine Version von F3?
Neue (GotY)
Alte (Original)

Wenn alte
- Deutsche Original (cut) oder deutsche Original (illegal uncut) oder
- Deutsche (legal uncut aka. Ösi/Schweizer) oder Eglische (legal uncut)

Patch auf ??
Windoof Live ?? aktualisiert??

Das kriegen wir hin - wirst sehen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Februar 2010)

XP in der 64 bit Version wäre wohl schneller als XP

war bei mir bei anderen Games jedenfalls so


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2010)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> XP in der 64 bit Version wäre wohl schneller als XP
> 
> war bei mir bei anderen Games jedenfalls so




Du hast auch mehr RAM, als die 32Bit-Version handeln kann 
Ich hab 2 GB, da reicht 32Bit vollkommen aus. (wobei ich mir auch keinen großen Nutzen in Bezug auf mein Problem erhoffen würde. Jedenfalls wird der Arbeitsspeicher weder zu 100% belegt, noch gibt es einen Zusammenhang mit Hintergrundanwendungen. Selbst wenn die mehrere 100MB belegen, werden die Ruckler nicht häufiger)




Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, da bin ich wieder
> 
> XP-Pro also - das ist schon mal gut (am stressfreiesten für F3)
> 
> ...



Alte, englischsprachige non-UK-Version.
(ich hab Fallout2 auf ""deutsch"" gespielt, ich kaufe garantiert nicht nochmal eine non-original-Version  )



> Patch auf ??



Müsste 1.7 sein. (k.A., wo ich mir die aktuelle Version anzeigen lassen kann - aber ich hab im Dezember geupdated und afaik war das da der aktuelle)



> Windoof Live ?? aktualisiert??



Unmittelbar nach Installation (sonst ging nämlich gar nichts), Laut Systemsteuerung ists aktuelle Version 2.0.675



> Das kriegen wir hin - wirst sehen



Ich bin gespannt


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Februar 2010)

damals hatte ich nur 4 GB und einem AMD X2  6400+
hatte es mit XP und Vista (glaub ich) verglichen) (hautsächlich mit Far Cry und Test Drive Unlimited soweit ich mich noch erinnere)
___________________________________________________________________________
solltest mal an den Einstellungen in dem Start Fenster schauen 
alles auf max oder normal oder alles minimal ?

_________

vielleicht würde auch 2 GB mehr RAM helfen

bei XP ist ja 1 GB oder mehr schon alleine vom Betriebssystem voll
bei 7 2 GB


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2010)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> solltest mal an den Einstellungen in dem Start Fenster schauen
> alles auf max oder normal oder alles minimal ?



Die Optionen selbst sind auf Max, aber AF nur auf x8 und AA ganz aus. (Auflösung übrigens 1600x1200). Aber wie schon erwähnt: Wenn die Graka das Problem ist, würde ich eine Abhängigkeit vom Bildinhalt erwarten.



> vielleicht würde auch 2 GB mehr RAM helfen



Schenk mir welche.
Ne Aufrüstung ist aber geplant, aber solange kein dringender Bedarf besteht, warte ich auf sinkende Preise.



> bei XP ist ja 1 GB oder mehr schon alleine vom Betriebssystem voll
> bei 7 2 GB



Also bei mir sinds nicht 1 GB, sondern 420MB, die ohne zusätzliche Anwendungen belegt sind. (davon 80MB durch Sophos, die Probleme bestanden aber auch vor der Installation)


----------



## Holdrio (8. Februar 2010)

2GB RAM sind schon ok, meine GOTY läuft auch unter XP und mehr als 2GB waren dort inkl. FO3 nie belegt beim spielen.



> englischsprachige non-UK-Version



Wäre schlicht "US Version" nicht einfacher gewesen?  
Englisch und nicht UK, was anderes kann es ja dann nicht sein.
Die Version siehst du im Hauptmenü unter Optionen/Anzeige

Grafik also auf Ultra/Sehr hoch, auch schon mit tieferen Einstellungen probiert?
Wenns auf hoch oder mittel bessert, kann dann in den erw. Einstellungen der Übeltäter gezielt gesucht werden.
In Point Lookout ruckelte es bei mir auf Sehr hoch auch plötzlich oft übel bis auf 15 FPS runter, auf Hoch nicht, aber lag letzlich nur an den Vollst.Reflexionen, alles andere konnte max bleiben.

In Windoof Live dauerhaft ausloggen in FO3 kann auch nie schaden, die Saves müssen dann nur in den Savegames Hauptordner kopiert werden.
Und sonst ist bei FO3+Nvidia ein Treiber bis 186 probieren am besten schon immer die erste grösse Massnahme vor weiterem Gebastel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Wäre schlicht "US Version" nicht einfacher gewesen?
> Englisch und nicht UK, was anderes kann es ja dann nicht sein.



Es soll ja noch weitere englischsprachige Länder auf der Welt geben - deswegen hab ich mich an die offizielle Bezeichnung gehalten, die auch z.B. bei den Patches verwendet wird.



> Die Version siehst du im Hauptmenü unter Optionen/Anzeige



Dann ists 1.7.03



> Grafik also auf Ultra/Sehr hoch, auch schon mit tieferen Einstellungen probiert?



Nö. Da ich das Problem nicht reproduzieren kann, hab ich bislang kaum etwas gezielt testen können. Ganz zu Anfang hatte ich es auf AFx16 und AAx4, aber als die FPS da allgemein n bissl niedrig waren, hab ichs zurückgeschraubt.



> In Windoof Live dauerhaft ausloggen in FO3 kann auch nie schaden, die Saves müssen dann nur in den Savegames Hauptordner kopiert werden.



Erzähl mir mehr. Abgesehen davon, dass ich es installiert habe, um überhaupt spielen zu können, geht mir Live am A vorbei.



> Und sonst ist bei FO3+Nvidia ein Treiber bis 186 probieren am besten schon immer die erste grösse Massnahme vor weiterem Gebastel.



Dummerweise hatte ich früher nur häufige Bluescreens ohne erkennbare Ursache. Das hat sich seit dem neuesten Treiber deutlich gebessert - würde ungern wieder zurückwechseln. (ruckelndes Spiel >> kein Spiel  )


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Februar 2010)

habe mir das Spiel uncut aus Östereich in GotY Version geholt für X-Box 360

da läuft es besser als meine PC Version mit allen 5 Add-Ons (ohne Abstürze)

und Grafik ist etwas schlechter aber mir reichts und auf der Box werde ich mal nicht Cheaten und das Spiel noch mal durchzocken


----------



## Holdrio (8. Februar 2010)

LöL also wenn man sich bei der Konsole partout nicht beherrschen kann mit cheaten, ist die "Konsolenversion ohne Konsole" wirklich besser. 
Aber auf die nützlichen Funktionen von der möcht ich schon nicht verzichten, etwa die gerne wegsterbenden Karawanenhändler unsterblich machen.



> Erzähl mir mehr. Abgesehen davon, dass ich es installiert habe, um überhaupt spielen zu können, geht mir Live am A vorbei.



Ah dann war das nix, mehr als installiert sein braucht es auch nicht.
Man kann sich auch im Spiel dort einloggen zum Patches saugen etwa, aber sonst ist es überflüssig.
1.7.0.3 ist die neuste Version.


----------



## XBRR (8. Februar 2010)

XBRR schrieb:


> Ich habe grade Megaton in die Luft gejagt und frage mich, ob es möglich ist das Spiel mit der Arschlochvariante durchzuspielen, d.h. einfach alle Menschen über den Haufen schießen, weil Waffen, Munition, Geld kriegt man dann ja genug. Außerdem hab ich kein Bock auf das ganze Gelaber und gequeste ^^



Edit: Habe den Tenpenny Tower nun komplett gesäubert. Meine Frage ist aber immer noch offen, könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Februar 2010)

XBRR schrieb:


> Edit: Habe den Tenpenny Tower nun komplett gesäubert. Meine Frage ist aber immer noch offen, könnt ihr mir bitte helfen?


versuch es doch einfach

ich würde es nicht machen/habe es nicht so gemacht kann daher deine Frage auch nicht beantworten

wenn man aber jemanden killt der Quest Relevant ist kann man diesen Quest sicherlich nicht anfangen/abschließen
und etwas Menschen/Mutantenleer wird es dann wohl auch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Februar 2010)

In Anbetracht dessen, dass 90% der NPCs, mit denen ich mich bislang unterhalten habe, "gut" waren, würde ich auch mal davon ausgehen, dass Massenmörder zu vergleichsweise wenig Quests Zugang haben. (wozu auch - Ballern kann man auch ohne Quest und reden wollen die ja scheinbar nicht  )


----------



## Holdrio (8. Februar 2010)

Es gibt schon unsterbliche NPCs, die ganzen Kinder nur schon mal (zum Glück wie man sieht...), und in der HQ bestimmt auch noch welche, so gesehen kann er seine seltsame "Alles umbringen Hauptquest" eh nicht beenden.
Serious Sam oder Call of Duty wären doch passender gewesen.


----------



## XBRR (8. Februar 2010)

Naja ich will ja nur wissen ob ich das Spiel, also den Hauptquest beenden kann, auch wenn ich alle NPC's töte, die ich töten kann. Es geht mir nicht darum alle zu töten, denn das Spiel will ich trotzdem durchspielen können.


----------



## Olstyle (8. Februar 2010)

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind alle 100%ig Hauptquest-relevanten Personen "unkaputtbar".
Trotzdem ist "Massenmörder" nicht unbedingt die Rolle die ich persönlich in einem Rollenspiel übernehmen wollte.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Februar 2010)

Die "fast" einzigen die ich neben ein paar Mutanten umgenietet habe beim 1. "fast" durchspielen waren die Sklaven Händler und die haben es auch verdient.

PS: habe 2 Add-Ons noch nicht gespielt


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Februar 2010)

Gibt es die Add-Ons eigentlich nur zum Download, wäre nicht so gut mit meinem langsamen I-Net


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Februar 2010)

Nein es gab die erst 4 auch auf DVD mitlerweile und eine Games of the Year Edition für PC und X-Box 360 mit allen 5 und dem Hauptspiel.


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Februar 2010)

Das Hauptspiel hab ich ja, allso gibt es die nicht einzeln


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Februar 2010)

Amazon.de: Fallout 3

anhand der Preise bei Amazon ist es wohl billiger die Goty (30 Euro) zu kaufen als die ersten 4 Add Ons einzeln (40 Euro)und auf das 5 zu verzichten


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. Februar 2010)

Na dann bekommt meins nen Freund und ich kaufe es nochmal mit Add-On.
Hast du eigentlich die Nuke gezündet oder entschärtf. Ich habe die Stadt nicht zerstört.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Februar 2010)

bis jetzt ca. 3 mal entschärft


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Februar 2010)

XBRR schrieb:


> Naja ich will ja nur wissen ob ich das Spiel, also den Hauptquest beenden kann, auch wenn ich alle NPC's töte, die ich töten kann. Es geht mir nicht darum alle zu töten, denn das Spiel will ich trotzdem durchspielen können.



Ich habs bislang überhaupt nicht ausprobiert, jemanden in einer Stadt umzubringen - aber das eine Mal, wo mir ein wichtiger NPC außerhalb begegnet ist (im Prinzip das einzige Mal bislang, wo ein NPC überhaupt von elementarer Bedeutung war - alle davor haben nur Tipps gegeben, wo man weitersuchen musste, man hätte aber auch direkt hingehen können), war er unsterblich. (was das Kämpfen irgendwie zum "zurücklehnen und zugucken" werden ließ)

Allerdings verpasst du mindestens 90% des Spielinhaltes, wenn du ausschließlich der Story folgst.



P.S.:
Ich hab jetzt übrigens drauf geachtet - es gibt tatsächlich recht häufige aber extrem kurze Ruckler, wenn ich durchs Wasteland jogge. Kaum eine Sekunde lang, dafür z.T. alle 1-2 Minuten (scheint auf den ersten Blick mit der Umgebung zusammenzuhängen - ich vermute mal, wenn für ein weites Panorama auf einmal Nachtexturen nachgeladen werden, stört das häufiger, als wenn man zwischen zwei Felswänden rennt)
Mit den von mir beschriebenen Einbrüchen hat das aber nichts zu tun.


----------



## XBRR (9. Februar 2010)

Nur Download ja 

Naja ist ja nur ein Spiel von daher ist es mir egal. Ich will nur Spaß. Aber danke für die Info, jetzt kann ich endlich unbesorgt, jeden töten der mir nicht passt.


----------



## Wendigo (20. Februar 2010)

Ich habe vor die GOTY Edition bei Amazon uk zu bestellen.
Das Spiel hat dort USK 18. Hier in D muss man ja noch Extraporto für sowas zahlen. 
Kommt das bei amazon uk auch auf mich zu? Wenn ja, wie hoch wäre dies denn?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (22. Februar 2010)

uk pegi 16 version ist uncut, zur goty edition kann ich nur ka sagen...


----------



## sniggerz (2. März 2010)

hi leute
ich hab seit kurzem mal wieder bei fallout 3 ganz neu angefangen
problem: f3 hat die ganze zeit freezes von bis zu einer halben bis ganzen minute (!!!) und das auch sehr unregelmäßig (außer dass JEDES MAL wenn ich das spiel neugestartet habe und einen spielstand laden möchte das bild wie beschrieben einfriert)

mein system dürfte nicht schuld daran sein (habs früher ohne probleme gespielt):
e5200 @ 3,6 GHz + HD 4800 512mb + 6GB ram + vista 64bit enterprise (quasi wie ultimate)
ich habe den neuesten patch (1.7 oder so) installiert und das spiel auch schon bereits deinstalliert und wieder ganz neu installiert
habe vor kurzem meinen grafiktreiber aktualisiert (10.2)
womit könnten die freezes zusammenhängen? ich bin verzweifelt weil ich sowieso nicht wirklich geduldig bin ^^


----------



## orca113 (2. März 2010)

Spielstand Speichern und sichern.Dann ganzes Game nochmal neu aufspielen.Denke mal es ist einfach nur ne miese Installation. Bei mir hat das damals unter Vista 64 auch immer gezickt. Eines Tages musste ich den Rechner mal neu installieren und dann lief es. Im Zweifelsfal noch mal ein bißchen mit der Einstellung runter. Dein Graka Speicher ist was klein.... Als ich das mit einer 4850 512Mb versucht habe zu zocken war in der ein oder anderen Szene (Meist bei Tag (im Spiel) und bei großer Sichtweite) zuckeln und Ruckeln beim Bildaufbau gerade in der Distanz angesagt. Zockst du in 1680x1050 oder womöglich noch höher?


----------



## sniggerz (2. März 2010)

1920x1080 auf nem full hd tv
is übrigens kein problem und bestimmt auch kein grund für freezes sondern wär eher einer für laggs (hab ich aber keine selbst wenn ich kantenglättung aktiviere)
dein post klingt so als hättest du mir nicht richtig zugehört
ich hab das spiel bereits neuinstalliert und früher gab es die erwähnten probleme NIE
trotzdem danke für deinen nettgemeinten ratschlag


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2010)

Gehen die Freezes bei dir mit Grafikfehlern einher?


----------



## sniggerz (2. März 2010)

nein keine grafikfehler (außerdem fänd ich es seltsam wenn meine graka limitieren würde und anstatt üblicher ruckler so ewig lange freezes hervorruft)
ps: wenn ich den taskmanager starte und das spiel wieder maximiere ist es zumindest nicht abgestürzt ^^ ach und dieser doofe trick von wegen "fenstermodus hilft" (auf den ich nach google recherchen zu haufe gestoßen bin) hilft absolut gar nicht


----------



## sniggerz (3. März 2010)

keiner kann mir helfen ?


----------



## orca113 (4. März 2010)

sniggerz schrieb:


> 1920x1080 auf nem full hd tv
> is übrigens kein problem und bestimmt auch kein grund für freezes sondern wär eher einer für laggs (hab ich aber keine selbst wenn ich kantenglättung aktiviere)
> dein post klingt so als hättest du mir nicht richtig zugehört
> ich hab das spiel bereits neuinstalliert und früher gab es die erwähnten probleme NIE
> trotzdem danke für deinen nettgemeinten ratschlag


 
Ich habe dier zugehört und es war wie du schon sagtest ein Ratschlag.

Nur muß ich an dieser Stelle trotzdem mal sagen das ich hier nun mal fest behaupte und dies auch jedem sage der es hören will:

Du lügst dir da deinen Rechner schon... b.z.w. die Leistung deiner Graka. Das gibt es nicht was du da erzählst aber gut ich lass dich in dem Glauben

Die Karte macht bei Fallout 3 spätestens den Arsch hoch wenn du alles aufreisst und AA reinknallst in 1680x1050 (das Modell mit 512Mb)

Was du noch versuchen kannst ist mal einen älteren Treiber?


----------



## Holdrio (4. März 2010)

Atikarten sollen da zwar sparsamer sein, aber in 1080p mit AA reicht eine 512MB Karte sicher auch dort hinten und vorne nicht mehr.
Auf Nvidiakarte waren in 1920x1200 mit 4xAA über 750 bis gegen 800MB voll nach etwas spielen, FO3 ist da gar nicht bescheiden.


----------



## sniggerz (4. März 2010)

orca26 schrieb:


> Ich habe dier zugehört und es war wie du schon sagtest ein Ratschlag.
> 
> Nur muß ich an dieser Stelle trotzdem mal sagen das ich hier nun mal fest behaupte und dies auch jedem sage der es hören will:
> 
> ...



nachdem ich dieses texture-package oder wie das heißt installiert hab, hats bei mir unmöglich angefangen zu ruckeln sogar auch ohne AA
ich kann full hd mit maximalen details flüssig spielen (zock normalerweise kein game mit AA ,aber ich glaub dass fallout 3 damit noch locker lief)
hol dir doch ne 4870 und teste es  ich hab keine wunderkarte
ich lüge nicht.

PS: hab windows xp aufm rechner und da mal fallout 3 drauf installiert (funktioniert ohne sowie mit patch 1.5 und 1.7 sehr gut, doch manchmal stürzt dann im game das ganze windows ab, was ich aber bereits von nem älteren pc mit oblivion kannte... ich speicher einfach etwas öfter^^)
liegt anscheinend am windows? habs bereits das vierte mal wieder installiert und es funzt weder mit noch ohne patch ohne normal =(


----------



## orca113 (4. März 2010)

Kollege,vergiss es. Ok selbst wenn es jetzt ne 4870 ist... vergiss es.

Dein Texturpack kann dir auch die ******* verursachen.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2010)

Mal eine weniger technische Frage:
Weiß jemand, ob/wie man das Verhältniss des Spielers zu einzelnen Fraktionen editieren kann?
Das Spiel berücksichtigt nämlich offensichtlich nicht, ob man bei einem Einbruch entdeckt wurde oder nicht und jetzt hab ich Ärger mit den Outcasts


----------



## Holdrio (10. März 2010)

Was zum Geier sind "Outcasts"? 

Einige Ingametage vergehen lassen oder warten ist sonst die Grundregel, dann sollten NPCs wieder normal werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2010)

"Brotherhood Outcasts" in der englischen Fassung - k.A. wie die Typen in den Rot-Schwarzen Blechbüchsen auf Deutsch heißen.
Da es eine ganze Fraktion ist, gehe ich nicht davon aus, dass sie sich wieder beruhigen.


----------



## Holdrio (10. März 2010)

Ach so, die Ausgestossenen der Bruderschaft sind das.

Soooso und in deren Basis noch beim klauen erwischen lassen, das hast jetzt davon Bürschel! 
Hast du denn schon mindestens vier Tage gewartet?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2010)

Ich wurde eben nicht erwischt, das ist ja der Witz. Ich hab mich nur mal umgeguckt (für irgendwas muss man die stealthboys ja verwenden  ) und bin wieder rausgegangen, weiterhin nicht entdeckt geschweige denn erkannt.
Leider ist das der Spielmechanik ziemlich egal, da reicht "Tür aufgebrochen = Feind".

Die 4 Tage werde ich mal ausprobieren, glaube aber nicht so ganz daran.


----------



## Holdrio (10. März 2010)

Hm dann hat dich der Casdin Boss vor der Türe wohl doch mal gesehen beim Eingangstüre knacken.
Konnte mich nach Türe versteckt knacken da drin normal bewegen und mit allen reden ohne als Feind betrachtet zu werden.
Aber vielleicht war es auch schon nachdem Casdin wegen Teile liefern meinte ich sei vertrauenswürdig und nur darum, kann auch sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2010)

Soweit ich das gelesen habe, "darf" man dann die Tür knacken. Ich hab natürlich nicht gewartet, sondern war gerade in der Gegend und mir gedacht "guckste mal, ob sich nicht noch ein Bobblehead findet". Und jetzt sehen die mich eindeutig als Feind - auch eine Woche später noch


----------



## Holdrio (11. März 2010)

Ups, dann sind die dort doch nachtragender. 
In Städten klappte das noch, in Megaton ging mir mal unabsichtlich der Raketenwerfer los und alle gleich rot und feindlich, nach paar Tagen wieder alle friedlich.

Mit der Konsole alle killen und danach wiederbeleben würde die resetten, aber ein älterer Save wäre da viel einfacher.
Vielleicht reichts nur den Chef Casdin so zu resetten, wäre auch noch ein Versuch wert bevor du die Bude gleich stürmst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2010)

Klappt das in Megaton auch, wenn man ihr Waffenlager plündert? :ulgy:

Reseten kann ich mal versuchen (muss ich ihn per Konsole killen?  ), aber da es die gesamte Fraktion inkl. der Patrouillen betrifft (nur deswegen stört es ja auch richtig - entspannt das Wasteland zu durchforsten geht nicht, wenn alle 5 Minuten 2 schwere Powerrüstungen und Miniguns ins Inventar wandern), fürchte ich aber, dass das ganze eben nicht Personen bezogen gespeichert wird.

Saves liegen leider nur in sehr-viel-älter-vor. *blöder Quicksave-Instinkt*


----------



## Holdrio (11. März 2010)

Ja das ist natürlich ein gaaaaanz schlechter Instinkt bei dem Game, da ist man öfters froh um einen älteren Save.
Oder wenigstens VOR Klauereien Quicksave drücken. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klappt das in Megaton auch, wenn man ihr Waffenlager plündert? :ulgy:



Weiss ich gar nicht, das Waffenhaus zwar später mal mit Dietrich 100 schon ausgeräumt, aber hab mich dabei natürlich nicht erwischen lassen.  

so ich mache nach der Bioshock 2 Pause auch mal weiter heute, die nackten Girls im Pool meiner Privatvault werden mich sicher schon sehnsüchtig erwarten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2010)

Hab ich ja vorher. Dann hab ich nach ner glücklich gelaufenen Situation im Fort nochmal draufgedrückt 
Umbringen und wiederbeleben, resetten,... nützt alles nichts.
Mitlerweile bin ich aber noch auf den Befehl "ClearFactionPlayerEnemyFlag" gestoßen. Das Problem: Er akzeptiert keinerlei FactionIDs (Nicht nur nicht "BrotherhoodOutcastFaction", sondern auch sowas Tippfehlersicheres wie "Megaton")


----------



## Firegamer (13. März 2010)

*Wie viel kosten die Erweiterungen für Fallout 3 bei Games for Windows LIVE?*

 Und wie funktioniert das gesamte System von Games for Windows LIVE?


----------



## Tomy_The_Kid (13. März 2010)

Geht ganz einfach Windows LIVE starten. Anmelden wenn du es noch nicht bist.
Nach der Regsestrierung kannst du dann auswählen welches Addon du haben willst.
Was die einzelnen Addons kosten weiss ich nicht. 
Windows LIVE  wird von machen  Spiele vorausgesetz um z.b. Spielstände zu speichern (GTA4, Dirt2).


----------



## Holdrio (13. März 2010)

Wart ihr die letzten zwei Jahre auf ner einsamen Insel oder so?
Die GOTY mit allen 5 DVD ist längst billiger zu haben, mit dem GfWL braucht sich bei FO3 keiner mehr rumquälen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Umbringen und wiederbeleben, resetten,... nützt alles nichts.
> Mitlerweile bin ich aber noch auf den Befehl "ClearFactionPlayerEnemyFlag" gestoßen. Das Problem: Er akzeptiert keinerlei FactionIDs (Nicht nur nicht "BrotherhoodOutcastFaction", sondern auch sowas Tippfehlersicheres wie "Megaton")



Kenn ich gar nicht die Befehle, aber hast recht mit killen und resurrect, habs auch mal probiert mit dem (rot gemachten) Casdin und bleibt rot.
Ups, man lernt wirklich nie aus bei FO3, bei denen gelten ganz andere Regeln offenbar. 
Aber so wichtig sind die ja auch nicht, räum das Fort Independence aus und gut is, zu mehr taugen die ja eh nicht. 
Die Trupps im Ödland benutz ich auch immer als Schiessübung, bei deren frecher Klappe kann man ja nicht widerstehen.

Hau dir zum Trost und Ablenkung noch paar gute Mods drauf .
Kennst etwa DC Interiors?
Absoluter Must have, genial gemacht:
DCInteriors Project at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
Passend dazu ein Stadthaus in L'enfant Plaza.
http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=10772

Oder die RR Companions Vault als Spielerhaus und mehr, auch genial.
RR Companions Vault at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
Ein hübscherer Replacer für die Frauenkörper ist natürlich zu empfehlen, dann kommen die nackigen Poolhasis gleich viel besser zu Geltung. 
Aber die anderen Features wie Rüstungsmuseum, Händler, Tunnelsystem usw sind noch viel besser, gibt auch einige Plugins für die Vault.

Oder was fürs Auge mit dem Terrain und Rocks Texturenpaket.
Terrain pack at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community


----------



## Firegamer (13. März 2010)

ich möchte mir aber die collectors edition kaufen und wissen ob ich mir die add ons kaufen soll also dvd 

und deswegen will ich die preise bei GFW wissen!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Kenn ich gar nicht die Befehle, aber hast recht mit killen und resurrect, habs auch mal probiert mit dem (rot gemachten) Casdin und bleibt rot.
> Ups, man lernt wirklich nie aus bei FO3, bei denen gelten ganz andere Regeln offenbar.
> Aber so wichtig sind die ja auch nicht, räum das Fort Independence aus und gut is, zu mehr taugen die ja eh nicht.
> Die Trupps im Ödland benutz ich auch immer als Schiessübung, bei deren frecher Klappe kann man ja nicht widerstehen.



Manchmal möchte ich halt auch in Ruhe durchs Ödland wandern 

Habs jetzt aber hinbekommen:
ClearFactionPlayerEnemyFlag funktioniert tatsächlich nicht, aber mit setally und setenemy kann man die Verhältnisse zwischen zwei Parteien definieren (0= ist Alliierter bzw. Feind, 1= ist es nicht. Also "setenemy IDa IDb 1 1" ergibt, dass beide Fraktionen die andere als nicht-Feind = neutral sehen. IDs für die Outcasts sind 0001d3ff und 00030520. Der Spieler hat 0001b2a4)
Cassidy und den Turm am Fort musste ich aber anschließend noch von Hand aus ihrem Angriffsmodus befreien ("stopcombat"). Vermute mal, dass die Grundeinstellung und der Kampfstatus seperat gespeichert werden und Character, die eigentlich nicht mehr mit Kampf reagieren würden, im Kampfmodus bleiben, wenn sie einmal drin waren. (bislang ist mir keine Patrouille begegnet, so dass ich nicht weiß, ob Outcasts, denen ich noch nie begegnet bin, von der Grundeinstellung her friedlich sind)



> Hau dir zum Trost und Ablenkung noch paar gute Mods drauf .
> Kennst etwa DC Interiors?
> Absoluter Must have, genial gemacht:
> DCInteriors Project at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
> ...



Werde ich mir mal reinziehen, wenn ich das nächste mal durch bin 
Vorerst bietet das Originalspiel mehr als genug zu entdecken.
(bzw.: Im Falle von Texturpaketen: Wohl erst, wenn ich eine neue Graka habe. 512Mbyte und HD-Texturen sollen eine schlechte Kombination sein)


----------



## Holdrio (13. März 2010)

Ah ja das hat was, die 2048er Terraintexturen sprengten sogar die 1GB Karte. 
Die ist mit 1920 und AA schon normal gut ausgelastet leider, aber die 1024er sind viel harmloser und sehen trotzdem schon besser aus, aber 1 GB Karte sicher schon zu empfehlen.

Hei wie kommst du denn auf sowas wie setenemy IDa IDb 1 1 ? 
Befehle wie das setenemy seh ich zwar ich der kompletten Befehlsliste im FO3 Wiki, aber keine Erklärungen dahinter, gibts da noch ne gute Seite die ich nicht kenne? 

Aber eigentlich solltest dich ja schämen so hemmungslos zu cheaten beim ersten Spiel!
War da noch ganz eisern und liess sniffend sogar den toten Kumpel RL-3 liegen.

P.S. Die erwähnten Mods wären übrigens auch beim ersten Spiel kein Problem, die änderen nix an Gegnern, Waffen usw wie Overhauls a la RAFO, die man wirklich erst beim zweiten Spiel benutzen sollte.
Bin ja richtig neidisch, alles neu entdecken goooil .....obwohl suche gerade verzweifelt Zugänge zu L'Enfant Plaza und Takoma Park in DC, alles schon wieder vergessen, fast wie ein neues Game yeah.


----------



## Olaf Oktober (13. März 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> P.S. Die erwähnten Mods wären übrigens auch beim ersten Spiel kein Problem, die änderen nix an Gegnern, Waffen usw wie Overhauls a la RAFO, die man wirklich erst beim zweiten Spiel benutzen sollte.



RAFO wurde Anfang des Jahres (glaube ich) mehr oder weniger eingestellt - ist zwar download- bzw. spielbar, aber eben nicht zu Ende "gemoddet" (spiele es gerade). Der Modder selbst hat sich einem neuen Projekt gewidmet, daß sich "VENOM" nennt und findet man auch auf den Seiten von RAFO.

Ebenfalls zu beachten ist ein weiterer Overhaul - nennt sich E-Mod, der aber aktuell noch in der Entwicklungsphase ist. Soweit ich gelesen habe, kann man mit diesem z.B. die Händlerkarawanen durchs Ödland begleiten bzw. beschützen und kassiert dafür jede Menge Kronkorken. Ganz zu schweigen von den vielen neuen Orten, die im E-Mod eingefügt worden sind...

Findet Ihr alles hier.


----------



## Holdrio (13. März 2010)

RAFO wurde schon beendet sofern man bei so grossen Mods überhaupt davon reden kann. 
1.50 ist  die letzte Version davon.
Ich benutze noch 1.20 da er ein Changelog leider nicht für nötig hält und ich mit 1.20 immer zufrieden war.

EMOD 5 ist sicher auch gut ja, hatte ich selber nie aber ist schon eine finale Version, der RAFO Nachfolger VENOM ist aber wirklich noch eine Beta und bisher nur Testversion.

Diese Mods sollte man aber wirklich nicht beim ersten Spiel installieren, das hat mit dem Originalspiel wirklich nicht mehr viel zu tun bei all den Änderungen an Gegnern, Waffen, Levelups usw.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Ah ja das hat was, die 2048er Terraintexturen sprengten sogar die 1GB Karte.
> Die ist mit 1920 und AA schon normal gut ausgelastet leider, aber die 1024er sind viel harmloser und sehen trotzdem schon besser aus, aber 1 GB Karte sicher schon zu empfehlen.



Eben. Ich spiel zwar ohne AA, aber zumindest in 1600x1200 und Nvidia ist ja nicht gerade für sparsamen Umgang mit dem Speicher bekannt...
Aber wenn mir irgendwann mal n breiterer Monitor samt passender Karte ins Haus kommt, muss ich das Spiel eh nochmal rauskramen 



> Hei wie kommst du denn auf sowas wie setenemy IDa IDb 1 1 ?
> Befehle wie das setenemy seh ich zwar ich der kompletten Befehlsliste im FO3 Wiki, aber keine Erklärungen dahinter, gibts da noch ne gute Seite die ich nicht kenne?



Jup:
Die Herstellerseiten zum Geck 
Da sind die (meisten?) Befehle mit Syntax erläutert.
Aber herauszufinden, welche Fraktion welchen ID-Code hat, das war ne Googelei 



> Aber eigentlich solltest dich ja schämen so hemmungslos zu cheaten beim ersten Spiel!
> War da noch ganz eisern und liess sniffend sogar den toten Kumpel RL-3 liegen.



Das ist der zweite Durchgang 
Beim ersten war ich so eisern, dass ich mir keinerlei Guides oder Statistiken, geschweige denn Cheats angeguckt habe. (Mit dem Ergbniss, dass mein Character die vollkommen falschen -und dann ungenutzten- Tag-Skills hatte, ich bis zur Begnung mit Fawkes kurz vor Schluss keinen Begleiter hatte und nie ein eigenes Haus) Fort Independence hab ich beim ersten Durchgang gar nicht bemerkt. (wie auch viele weitere Orte)
Aber gewisse Dinge fallen für mich ohnehin unter "Korrektur von Fehlern" - z.B. eben das Charactere ein gottgleiches Wissen darüber haben, wer an ihrer Tür rumgefummelt hat. Da nehm ich mir das Recht raus, nach erlangen dieser Information den Ausgangszustand wiederherzustellen. Man lädt ja auch neu (die meisten jedenfalls  ), wenn man auf die harte Tour gelernt hat, dass man ein bestimmter Sprung doch keine Abkürzung, sondern ein tödlicher Sturz war.




> P.S. Die erwähnten Mods wären übrigens auch beim ersten Spiel kein Problem, die änderen nix an Gegnern, Waffen usw wie Overhauls a la RAFO, die man wirklich erst beim zweiten Spiel benutzen sollte.
> Bin ja richtig neidisch, alles neu entdecken goooil .....obwohl suche gerade verzweifelt Zugänge zu L'Enfant Plaza und Takoma Park in DC, alles schon wieder vergessen, fast wie ein neues Game yeah.



Ich verrat nichts 
(wobei ich die meisten Orte auch so "neu" entdecke, obwohl in unmittelbar im Anschluss neu spiele und keinerlei Mods oder Erweiterungen nutze. Nur durch Dialoge klicke ich mich jetzt meistens im Schnelldurchlauf)


----------



## Holdrio (14. März 2010)

Ha doch noch gefunden , ist eigentlich auch erst mein zweiter Durchgang aber hatte vor einem Jahr schon alles komplett erkundet, doch im DC Labyrinth fast alles vergessen seither.
Hmm dein erster war dann wohl eher so ein Schnell-durch-Hauptstory-düsen Spiel, was? 

Kein Haus bekommen geht doch nur wenn man sogar die auffällige Bombe weder entschärft noch hochjagt, und Begleiter wie Charon in Underworld oder RL-3 vor dem Robco Werk sind auch fast nicht zu übersehen.
Na dann verpass aber diesmal nicht die ganzen Highlights abseits der Missionen von Dunwich Gebäude bis Oasis und viele andere.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2010)

Ooch, ich hab schon einiges mitgenommen - aber da ich sowie ständig in Rivet City das gesammelte Zeug verkauft habe, hab ich die Hauptstoryteile, die da spielen, quasi nebenbei erledigt. Damit blieb einemal "nach Dad im Vault suchen" (ich mag Vaults  ) und einmal "nach GEEK suchen" (Lieblingsbeschäftigung aller Fallout2 Spieler) - und auf einmal konnte man sich nicht mehr entspannt durch die Gegend bewegen, ohne ständig Ärger mit Enclaves zu haben. Also dachte ich mir "okay, erledigen wir die und gucken uns den Rest der Welt an, nachdem die Hauptstory fertig ist". Dann hab ich rausgefunden, dass F4 einem verbietet, danach weiterzuspielen...
Also kurzerhand nochmal neu gestartet - und diesmal mit Haus (entschärft hab ich die Bombe schon, aber Burke hatte Lucas Simms erschoßen und ich bin nie auf die Idee gekommen, mit dem kleinen Gör drüber zu reden). Aber weiterhin ohne Begleiter. (Nur Dogmeat, aber den lass ich meistens im Haus, weil er zu blöd ist, die Kampfroboter mir zu überlassen.) Die nerven mich ehrlich gesagt nur. Und Charon in Underworld hab ich durachaus bemerkt, aber nie so angequatscht, dass er sich mir aufgedrängt hätte. (bis zu der Aktion mit Fawkes dachte ich auch nicht, dass es überhaupt welche gäbe - es war schließlich überall die Rede vom "lone Wanderer" und da man diesmal nicht annähernd soviel Schlepperei hatte, wie in F1&2 hatte ich auch keinen großen Bedarf an Begleitern)


----------



## Holdrio (14. März 2010)

Tja die schöne neue DLC Welt, sogar das echte Ende der Hauptstory und offenes Ende muss erst per DLC freigekauft werden. 
War auch baff damals wie schnell die HQ vorbei war und sogar noch ein Abspann und fertig huch, aber lud dann einfach den Save vor der letzten Mission, ging nie hin und spielte noch ewig weiter. 

Jetzt mit Broken Steel gleich zuerst durch die ganze HQ gerauscht, danach kann man sich unbeschwert dem freien erkunden widmen.
Diesmal sogar mit Megaton, das existierte nur ganz kurz im ersten Spiel, die schicke Towersuite war einfach zu verlockend.  *schäm*


----------



## Wendigo (14. März 2010)

Ich denke allerdings, dass man im Megaton mehr Erfahrungspunkte sammeln kann. Alleine schon wegen diesem Ödland Führer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. März 2010)

Pfff. Allein der Forscherdrang von Moira ist die Entschärfung (oder Hinauszögerung) wert 
(und wenn man ein paar Nebenquests einstreut, ist man auf Level 20, eher man die ganze Sache fertig hat - aber da hab ich mich dann auch im ersten Durchgang nicht zurückgehalten und das Limit fleißig erhöht. Wo bleibt sonst die Motivation zum weiterspielen? Schlimm genug, dass man 90% der Waffen innerhalb der ersten paar Stunden erhält)


----------



## Holdrio (14. März 2010)

Hmmm nach paar Stündchen gurkte ich noch mit Sturmgewehrchen oder Laserpistölchen rum, so schnell geht das doch nicht.
Dazu gibts ja noch die ganzen Eigenbauwaffen und die einmaligen Versionen, Xualong Gewehr, Flammenspeier, Lincolns Flinte usw.

Die lange Handbuchquest von Moira kann man übrigens auch nach Megaton sprengen weiter machen, aber will mal nix spoilern.
Sprengt die Bombe einfach mal und geht zurück nach Megaton, da wartet ne lustige Überraschung.
Alles andere sollte man aber vorher in Megaton schon erledigt haben.

P.S. Uaaah Agathas Radiosender ist die ultimative Ohrenfolter und ich Depp brachte ihr noch die Geige dafür , hätte ich die nur gleich gekillt.


----------



## Wendigo (14. März 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Hmmm nach paar Stündchen gurkte ich noch mit Sturmgewehrchen oder Laserpistölchen rum, so schnell geht das doch nicht.
> Dazu gibts ja noch die ganzen Eigenbauwaffen und die einmaligen Versionen, Xualong Gewehr, Flammenspeier, Lincolns Flinte usw.
> 
> Die lange Handbuchquest von Moira kann man übrigens auch nach Megaton sprengen weiter machen, aber will mal nix spoilern.
> ...




Aso

Dann weiss ich wo ich diese wieder antreffen kann. War nach der Sprengung ebenfalls bei Megaton.

Wollte mal en Atompilz sehen.


----------



## Holdrio (15. März 2010)

Sollte man auf jeden Fall mal gesehen haben, sieht richtig gut aus vom Tenpennybalkon aus, besonders wenn man die Sprengung erst abends oder nachts macht. 
Aber besser nur mit einem separaten Save, lohnt einfach nicht nur wegen der Tenpennybude die ganze Stadt sprengen, gibt ja auch genug Mods um die trotzdem besitzen zu können.



Spoiler



....aber wie man Moira nach der Sprengung als verfaulten Ghul vor Megaton findet und wie die nach Underworld umzieht, ist ein obergeiler Gag!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Hmmm nach paar Stündchen gurkte ich noch mit Sturmgewehrchen oder Laserpistölchen rum, so schnell geht das doch nicht.
> Dazu gibts ja noch die ganzen Eigenbauwaffen und die einmaligen Versionen, Xualong Gewehr, Flammenspeier, Lincolns Flinte usw.



Die einmaligen Versionen sind nett - aber davon abgesehen sind meine beiden Lieblingswaffen das Jagdgewehr und das chinesische Sturmgewehr. Die hatte ich beide Male ab ~Level3 im Einsatz und spätestens am Level5 ist auch Nachschub kein Problem. Darüber hinaus wirds dann dünn: Laser Rifle ist nett, wenn man sich früh auf Energiewaffen spezialisiert - mach ich aber eigentlich nicht, weil es nicht wirklich Vortiele bringt, nur weniger Auswahl. Die verbesserte Plasma rifle ist auch nett, aber verfügbar, sobald in Rivet City war. (das erste mal hatte ich sie so auf Level 8 oder 10)
Daneben gibts für mich eigentlich nur noch Lincolns Repeater (ist ja quasi gleichwertig) als etwas späteres Highlight im Spiel.
Nur wer sich auf schwere Waffen spezialisiert, der hat imho eine angemessen Kurve - und massive Gewichtsprobleme.

Was ich aber bei den 90% auch mit reinfließt, ist die Masse an Waffen, die man (quasi) nie nutzt, weil man so schnell was besseres bekommt:
10mm
.32 Pistole
normales Sturmgewehr
abgesägte Schrotflinte
Die Laser Pistole nehm ich quasi nur für Radroaches und als Gasanzünder, die 10mm SMG ist kaum mehr, als ein Back-Up für das chinesische Sturmgewehr, die automatische Schrotflinte nicht einmal das. Ob man mit Nahkampfwaffen was reißen kann, weiß ich ganz ehrlich nicht - glaube aber, dass es deutliche SPECIAL-Schwerpunkte erfordert, die dann an anderer Stelle stören. (Wahrnehmung und Intelligenz kann man für sehr vieles gebrauchen. Aber Ausdauer? Höchstens wenn man Iron Man spielt oder 80% der Stimpacks rauseditiert)

Unterm Strich laufe ich jetzt seit ~15 Leveln mit der gleichen Primärbewaffnung rum (Jagd, chinesisches Sturmgewehr, 10mm SMG als Reserve), abgesehen von Lincolns wird sich daran auch nichts mehr ändern.
In Fallout 1 und 2 hatte man mindestens 4-5 verschiedene Sets nacheinander. (und geben tuts die Waffen in F3 eigentlich auch - nur ist man nie gezwungen, die schwächeren zu nutzen)



> P.S. Uaaah Agathas Radiosender ist die ultimative Ohrenfolter und ich Depp brachte ihr noch die Geige dafür , hätte ich die nur gleich gekillt.



*Notier: Quest vorerst ruhen lassen*


----------



## Holdrio (15. März 2010)

Hehe nene die Quest ist sogar sehr gut, gruselige Story dort uuuuuuh.
Radio hören ist ja freiwillig, bei mir fast nie an und lieber eigene MP3 hören, aber bloss nicht im Gespräch mit ihr verlangen sie soll was vorspielen uaaaaah. *ohrenzuhalt* 

Ja setzte schon immer auf grosse Waffen, vielleicht kam es mir darum anders vor.
Flammenwerfer, Raketenwerfer, Minigun und Fatman alle immer dabei yeah, der kleinere Kram ist doch was für die Knirpse in Little Lamplight. 
Daneben nur noch Scharfschützengewehr und den Rösti zum Kakerlaken jagen.


----------



## Whoosaa (16. März 2010)

War - war never changes.

Geiles Spiel, gerade durchgespielt. Problem: Eigentlich habe ich noch einige offene Quests - gibt es denn keinen Freeplay-Modus? Sodass man nach dem Starten des Purifiers weiter rumlaufen kann?

Wär schade wenn nicht, aber selbst wenn: Unbestreitbar eines der geilsten Spiele, die ich in meinem Leben gespielt habe. Absolut geil.


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2010)

Freeplay gibt es erst mit DLC.
Alternativ hilft es nur einen Speicherstand von vorher zu laden.


----------



## Holdrio (16. März 2010)

Ups, da war einer schneller 



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Problem: Eigentlich habe ich noch einige offene Quests - gibt es denn keinen Freeplay-Modus? Sodass man nach dem Starten des Purifiers weiter rumlaufen kann?



Klaro, einfach nicht hingehen... 
Es gibt schon diverse Freeplay Mods die genau das bewirken, verstand aber nie warum die Leute sowas benutzen, denn man braucht wie gesagt schlicht und einfach nur nie zur letzten Mission hingehen bzw sie beenden.
Hatte so auch noch ewig weiter gespielt im ersten Durchgang da noch vieles unerforscht.

Noch besser ist natürlich Broken Steel installieren oder gleich die GOTY nehmen, dann geht die Hauptstory noch etwas weiter mit offenem Ende am Schluss.


----------



## Wendigo (16. März 2010)

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn man sich das Spiel bei amazon UK kauft? Muss man da auch die 5 Euro bezahlen?


----------



## Holdrio (17. März 2010)

Was für 5 €?
Aber wenn du soviel Wert auf Englisch legst, wirds dir im Zweifelsfall die 5 Euröchen mehr sicher auch wert sein, oder?


----------



## Veriquitas (17. März 2010)

Ich hab es mir jetzt auch mal bestellt Goty Edition, wieviel Stunden Spielzeit sind es denn ungefähr mit allen Addons und wenn man alles im Spiel macht?


----------



## Holdrio (17. März 2010)

Da würden zehn Leute sicher zehn unterschiedliche Antworten geben, bei der Normalversion von 20 bis über 200 Std. Spielzeit schon alles gelesen.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. März 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Da würden zehn Leute sicher zehn unterschiedliche Antworten geben, bei der Normalversion von 20 bis über 200 Std. Spielzeit schon alles gelesen.


 
Richtig, man(n) darf nicht vergessen, dass es *enorm* viel zu erkunden gibt; weit mehr als die Story "vorschreibt"
Je nach dem kann man(n) hunderte von Stunden durchs Ödland wandern


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2010)

Ich spiel das Spiel (ohne Erweiterungen) jetzt seit ca. 3-4 Monaten (schätze mal 120 Spielstunden) und habe bestenfalls die Hälfte der Spielwelt erkundet. Vor 2 Wochen ist mir noch ein neuer Gegnertyp begegnet...
(ich bin aber auch fleißig am suchen, sammeln und handeln)


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (18. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich spiel das Spiel (ohne Erweiterungen) jetzt seit ca. 3-4 Monaten (schätze mal 120 Spielstunden) und habe bestenfalls die Hälfte der Spielwelt erkundet. Vor 2 Wochen ist mir noch ein neuer Gegnertyp begegnet...
> (ich bin aber auch fleißig am suchen, sammeln und handeln)



Und dabei hast du wohl noch keinen einzigen MOD gehabt 



Für FO3 gibt es, genau wie für Oblivion, eine ganze Reihe richtig guter Storymods die einen noch mal eine ganze Weile busy halten. Sowohl actionreiche als solche, bei denen es eher ums Nachdenken und Rätselknacken geht.  Zumindest einen fand ich sogar signifikant besser als Teile der DLC.


----------



## Whoosaa (18. März 2010)

Ich habs gerade wieder deinstalliert. 
Sonst hätte ich mich nach 50 Stunden jetzt nochmal mindestens 50 Stunden damit beschäftigen können - und dann kämen ja auch noch DLC's und MOD's dazu.. 
Ergo: Viel zu viel Zeit vorm PC.


----------



## Holdrio (18. März 2010)

LOOOOOOL Spiele kaufen und möglichst bald deinstallieren sobald sie gefallen um nicht zu lange vor dem PC zu sitzen, das ist ja der Hit! 
Wärs da auf Dauer nicht billiger gleich den PC zu verkaufen? 

Die Gefahr besteht aber schon bei FO3, sogar bei der Normalversion fast ohne Mods hatte mein Save am Schluss 180 Std. auf dem Zähler. 
Aber man kann sich ja Zeit lassen, dann bleibt trotzdem noch genug Zeit neben dem PC und sogar am PC für andere Games.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2010)

Also bei mir bleibt da zunehmend zuwenig Zeit: Fallout, Forum, Freundin, Fiplomarbeit - ich muss langsam Prioritäten setzen  (und nein, ich hab tatsächlich noch keine Mods drauf. Sollte ich das ändern und mir vielleicht noch die DLCs zulegen -was daran scheitert, dass ich DL quasi vollständig boykottiere-, dann werd ich Mühe haben, mit dem Spiel fertig zu werden, bevor New Vegas wieder aus den Läden verschwunden ist . Von "anderen Spielen" mal ganz zu schweigen...)


----------



## Holdrio (19. März 2010)

Och kein Problem, New Vegas erst ein Jahr später kaufen ist eh am schlausten, da gibts dann zu 200% wieder eine GOTY mit allen DLCs drauf und praktisch umsonst dazu.
Aber ausser es ist total verbugt, schaffe ich es sicher nie so lange zu warten hmpf.



> -was daran scheitert, dass ich DL quasi vollständig boykottiere-,


Öhm es gibt doch seit Monaten schon die GOTY mit allen 5 drauf, die nicht mal mehr kostet als alle 5 saugen sofern sie bei GfWL nicht billiger wurden.
auf den GfWL Onlinemüll hatte ich auch nie Lust.
Wer wie du das Hauptspiel schon hat kann sogar nur DVD2 installieren und die GOTY gleich wieder verkaufen, dann kommts sogar noch viel billiger. 

P.S. Aber man erlebt einfach schon immer wieder neues, gestern erstmals überhaupt nach all den zig FO3 Stunden die Zufallsbegegnung mit Amata erlebt.


----------



## Veriquitas (21. März 2010)

Naja ich hab es jetzt und kann nur sagen es ist einfach top, es gibt die Atmo von Fallout 1 und 2 1:1 wieder.Nur wo ich jetzt aus der Vault draussen bin weiss ich net wohin ich soll mal schauen.Hammergame sollen sich andere Entwickler ein Beispiel dran nehmen.


----------



## Holdrio (21. März 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Nur wo ich jetzt aus der Vault draussen bin weiss ich net wohin ich soll mal schauen.



Jaja die buchstäblich grenzenlose Freiheit ab da kann einem schon etwas erschlagen, das stimmt. 
Aber nur nicht zuviel überlegen und einfach drauf los spielen und entdecken, macht am meisten Spass.
Möglichst oft im Menü speichern ist aber sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Bumblebee (21. März 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Möglichst oft im Menü speichern ist aber sehr zu empfehlen.


 
Das ist (wie eigentlich immer) der ultimative Tipp
Und ja - diese Welt ist wirklich "open"


----------



## snapstar123 (21. März 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Naja ich hab es jetzt und kann nur sagen es ist einfach top, es gibt die Atmo von Fallout 1 und 2 1:1 wieder.Nur wo ich jetzt aus der Vault draussen bin weiss ich net wohin ich soll mal schauen.Hammergame sollen sich andere Entwickler ein Beispiel dran nehmen.



Also dann wünschen dir mal viel spass beim zocken in der grossen Welt von Fallout 3 .
Ich zocke es schon über einem halben Jahr und bin im endefekt gerade mal bis zur Hälfte gekommen denn es gibt so viele Nebenquests und man kann echt überall hin laufen.
Das Spiel hat mich schwer beeindruckt und jetzt dieses Spiel auf 3 Monitoren zu zocken wird der Hammer.
Ich würde dir auf jeden fall empfehlen denn HD-Mod zu installieren gibts hier bei PCGH auf Douwnload und vieleicht noch ein paar Texturmods und noch einen Level-Mod da man nur bis Level 20 aufsteigen kann auser du hast die Erweiterungen also die DLCs denn bei Broken Steel kann man bis Level 25 auf steigen.
Ich habe zwar denn Level 100-Mod installiert ist aber übertrieben da reicht der Level 40-Mod aus.
Bin schon über Level 30 aber irgendwann kann man keine Punkte mehr verteilen und dann hat man das Problem also lieber denn Level 40-Mod oder so lassen bis 25 mit Broken Steel.
Ach ja selbst mit dem Lösungsbuch ist es nicht einfach und das ist das grösste was ich je gesehen habe 461 Seiten und ich habe alle von Final Fantasy die Lösungsbücher und da kommt kein Teil ran ans Lösungsbuch.
Ich habe erst mal ein paar Stunden gebraucht um das Lösungsbuch zu studieren da es sehr komplex ist aber es ist sehr hilfreich auf deiner Reise durchs Ödland.
Also viel Spass in der grossen Welt von Fallout 3 , Mfg Snapstar

@Holdrio wo hast du denn Amata gefunden bzw hat sie es eigentlich überlebt nach dem Kampf und ist sie immer noch sauer denn bei der einem Quest muss man ja in die Vault ich glaube das Quest heist (Hilfe ruf aus der Haimat) oder so und da ist sie ja gar nicht gut zu sprechen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Holdrio (21. März 2010)

Mit der DarnUI kann man auch Punkte über 100 verteilen, bringt zwar nichts aber man bleibt mit Levelmods dann nicht mehr stecken im Levelupmenü wenn alles auf 100 ist.
Die ist auch sonst super, Anzeigen nicht mehr so eklig gross und Menüs sehen besser aus.



snapstar123 schrieb:


> @Holdrio wo hast du denn Amata gefunden bzw hat sie es eigentlich überlebt nach dem Kampf und ist sie immer noch sauer denn bei der einem Quest muss man ja in die Vault ich glaube das Quest heist (Hilfe ruf aus der Haimat) oder so und da ist sie ja gar nicht gut zu sprechen , Mfg Snapstar






Spoiler



War ziemlich hoch im Norden bei der Todeskrallenhöhle.
Die Enklavenheinis fragen sie aus woher sie den Vault Anzug habe und wo die Vault sei, dann killen sie Amata einfach  ausser man erledigt die drei vorher rechtzeitig.
Leider stimmt aber deine Vermutung mit noch sauer sein, die bedankte sich nicht mal für die Rettung und meinte nur ich sei an allem schuld und soll abhauen.
Offenbar hat sie mir das Vault sabotieren nie verziehen. 
Dann lief sie davon zum Fluss runter und wurde dort gleich von Mirelurks gekillt haha, selber schuld! 

Apropos Vault 101 Bewohner: Den Kopf von Freddie Gomez fand ich auch schon im Ödland, den Rest haben wohl die Ratten schon gefressen.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. März 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Mit der DarnUI kann man auch Punkte über 100 verteilen, bringt zwar nichts aber man bleibt mit Levelmods dann nicht mehr stecken im Levelupmenü wenn alles auf 100 ist.
> Die ist auch sonst super, Anzeigen nicht mehr so eklig gross und Menüs sehen besser aus.
> 
> 
> ...



O.K. danke dann brauche ich ja keine befürchtung zu habe was ist wenn ich alles auf 100 geskillt habe aber da macht das Spiel schon gar nicht mehr so richtig spass da jeder gegner fast mit einem Schuss erledigt ist bis auf einen Behemoth aber der bekommt ja was mit der Mirv ab und weg ist er auch.
Ich glaube das ich denn Level 100-Mod deaktiviere und denn Level 40-Mod aktiviere sonst bin ich ja wirklich unsterblich , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2010)

Tipp:
"setgs iMaxCharacterLevel $$", $$=gewünschtes Levellimit. Muss man zwar nach jedem Spielstart neu eingeben, aber man muss sich nicht um irgendwelche Mods kümmern, sondern kann sich aussuchen, wie viel Level es denn nun genau sein sollen. (mehr als 40-50 finde ich auch irgendwie fragwürdig. Bis dahin sollte man doch alle sinnvollen Perks haben, oder? Die, die einem nur mehr Punkte in einem Bereich geben, braucht man ja nicht  )

Für New Vegas hoffe ich aber mal, dass sie das System von F1 oder F2 wieder einführen: Kein Level-Cap, deutlich höhere Limits für die Skills (200 bzw. 300) - aber dramatisch ansteigende XP-Kosten, wenn man über 100 leveln will.


----------



## snapstar123 (21. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tipp:
> "setgs iMaxCharacterLevel $$", $$=gewünschtes Levellimit. Muss man zwar nach jedem Spielstart neu eingeben, aber man muss sich nicht um irgendwelche Mods kümmern, sondern kann sich aussuchen, wie viel Level es denn nun genau sein sollen. (mehr als 40-50 finde ich auch irgendwie fragwürdig. Bis dahin sollte man doch alle sinnvollen Perks haben, oder? Die, die einem nur mehr Punkte in einem Bereich geben, braucht man ja nicht  )
> 
> Für New Vegas hoffe ich aber mal, dass sie das System von F1 oder F2 wieder einführen: Kein Level-Cap, deutlich höhere Limits für die Skills (200 bzw. 300) - aber dramatisch ansteigende XP-Kosten, wenn man über 100 leveln will.



Ja ist übertrieben denn jetzt schon über Level 30 und die Gegner sind keine Gefahr mehr für mich deswegen lasse ich auch denn level 40-Mod laufen das passt dann und man hat dann fast alles was man braucht.
Auf New Vegas binn ich auch gespannt mal schauen wie das Spielgefühl wird vorallem wie dort die offene Welt sein wird , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Holdrio (21. März 2010)

Dieses lange Konsolengetippsel bei *jedem* Spielstart statt einen Levelmod mit *einem* Klick im Launcher oder Modmanager aktivieren?
Hm, warum einfach wenns auch megakompliziert geht. 

Allzu viele gute Perks gibts im Vanillaspiel nach 30 aber wirklich nicht mehr, ewig weiterleveln lohnt da tatsächlich nicht.
Langsamer leveln ist viel besser eigentlich, man steigt einfach viel zu schnell auf.
Mit 3x langsamer leveln in meinem RAFO Spiel passts ganz gut, bin so trotz ewig spielen schon erst auf 33 und diverse zusätzliche Perks gibts da auch noch.

Snapstar wenns dir zu einfach ist stell doch mal auf Schwer, oder mach grosse Mods wie RAFO, E-MOD oder VENOM drauf, dann ändert das. 
Flitze auch mit Lv. 33 noch schnell in Deckung wenn Enklavis mit dem Hochofen oder Raider und Talontrupps anrauschen, sonst ruckzuck Hackfleisch in meiner leichten Rüstung.


----------



## Veriquitas (21. März 2010)

Gibts in dem Game eigentlich noch die Zweiköpfigen Kühe wie aus 1 und 2 und Fahrzeuge ?Und diese Karawannen wo man sich anmelden kann um was umzunieten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2010)

Brahmins sind natürlich mit von der Partie (kann man aber nicht mehr umschubsen)*. Ein funktionierendes Auto gibts nicht mehr - nur Schrott wie in F1 (dafür explodiert der jetzt). Die Karawanen laufen jetzt als fliegende Händler durch die Gegend und wer viel Zeit und Angst hat, könnte Reisebegleitung nebenher laufen, aber Eskortaufträge gibt es nicht mehr. (wozu auch. Geld ist wie immer nach kurzer Zeit im Überfluss vorhanden und da man sich jetzt nahtlos durch die Landschaft bewegen kann, geht man viel lieber auf eigene Faust auf Erkundguns-&XP-Tour.)

*: Allgemein sind fast die gesamten Kreaturen aus den ersten beiden Teilen mit von der Partie. Vermisst habe ich bislang nur Floater, Gekos, "Aliens" und intelligente Deathclaws (  ). Die Auswahl an menschlichen Gruppierungen ist aber abwechslungsärmer als in F2.





snapstar123 schrieb:


> Ja ist übertrieben denn jetzt schon über Level 30 und die Gegner sind keine Gefahr mehr für mich deswegen lasse ich auch denn level 40-Mod laufen das passt dann und man hat dann fast alles was man braucht.



Also mir ist eigentlich auf keinem Level ein Gegner begegnet, der ein echtes Problem gewesen wäre. Okay - ich hab auch nicht auf Level 5 die Mall geräumt. Aber jetzt (Level 22) brauchts dafür auch nicht mehr, als ne chinesische Assault und genau null Stimpacks. Eigentlich hatte ich vor, die Assault aus meinem Arsenal zu verbannen und hab versucht, n bissl Munition zu verschießen - aber am Ende hatte ich mehr, als vorher 
(aber nach der Verlängerung zu Lincoln auch eine für mich neue Location entdeckt  )



Holdrio schrieb:


> Dieses lange Konsolengetippsel bei *jedem* Spielstart statt einen Levelmod mit *einem* Klick im Launcher oder Modmanager aktivieren?
> Hm, warum einfach wenns auch megakompliziert geht.



Es mag daran liegen, dass ich mit DOS groß geworden bin, aber die eine Zeile hab ich schneller eingegeben, als ich zur Anwahl irgendwelcher Menüpunkte brauche. Im Vergleich zum Ladevorgang fällt das überhaupt nichts in Gewicht.



> Snapstar wenns dir zu einfach ist stell doch mal auf Schwer



Macht imho keinen großen Unterschied, weil man entsprechend schneller levelt. Ist ein bißchen motivierender, aber Herrausfoderungen bietet das Spiel -zumindest für mich (s.o.)- trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (21. März 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> LOOOOOOL Spiele kaufen und möglichst bald deinstallieren sobald sie gefallen um nicht zu lange vor dem PC zu sitzen, das ist ja der Hit!
> Wärs da auf Dauer nicht billiger gleich den PC zu verkaufen?



Ob dus glaubst oder nicht, genau das habe ich vor. 
Allerdings muss ich vorher noch HL2 und Bioshock durchspielen.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. März 2010)

Man muss ja echt aufpassen wo man hinlatscht.Ich bin Schwimmen gegangen und aufeinmal kam da so nen Krebsmensch angeschwommen.Dachte erst der wollte mich angreifen weil das Zielkreuz Rot wurde, hat aber nichts gemacht.Dann dachte ich mir k, wenn der mir schon die ganze Zeit hinterherschwimmt ist das bestimmt für irgendwas.Hab dann am Strand seine Artgenossen gesehen, dachte k die geben mir bestimmt irgendwas oder so.Ich geh ausm Wasser raus aufeinmal laufen mir 6 von dennen hinterher, ich hab nichtmahls den ersten Platt bekommen.War wohl nicht zur Strandparty eingeladen.


----------



## Holdrio (22. März 2010)

> wenn der mir schon die ganze Zeit hinterherschwimmt ist das bestimmt für  irgendwas.Hab dann am Strand seine Artgenossen gesehen, dachte die  geben mir bestimmt irgendwas oder so



 
Völlig richtig vermutet, die wollen dir wirklich was geben.....aber nur was auf die Mütze! 
Später hilft der Flammenwerfer gut gegen so gepanzertes Gezeugs wie Mirelurks oder Skorpione, mit schiessen möglichst von vorne in die Visage wo sie nicht gepanzert sind.



> ob dus glaubst oder nicht, genau das habe ich vor.
> Allerdings muss ich vorher noch HL2 und Bioshock durchspielen.



....und im Spätherbst, wenn Fallout New Vegas raus ist und HL2 Episode 3 angekündigt, trifft man dich sicher reumütig im Hardware Kaufberatung drüber wieder, wetten?


----------



## Whoosaa (22. März 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> ....und im Spätherbst, wenn Fallout New Vegas raus ist und HL2 Episode 3 angekündigt, trifft man dich sicher reumütig im Hardware Kaufberatung drüber wieder, wetten?



Modern Warfare 2, Assassin's Creed 2, BFBC 2, HL2 E3, F:NV, ..
Ja, ich werde den Schritt bereuen.  Mal schauen, wie lange ich es ohne aushalte.


----------



## herethic (23. März 2010)

Was ist eigenltich wenn ich das Hauptspiel auf Deutsch habe,aber die ADD-ONs auf Englisch?

Wird dann meine Benachrichtigung auf Englisch sein?

Bekommt man ein Menü vorgesetz wenn man auswählen will das man das ADD-ON Spielen will?

Oder gibt es einen nahtlosen übergang zwischen Hauptspiel und Add-On?


----------



## Veriquitas (23. März 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Was ist eigenltich wenn ich das Hauptspiel auf Deutsch habe,aber die ADD-ONs auf Englisch?
> 
> Wird dann meine Benachrichtigung auf Englisch sein?
> 
> ...


  Wenn du die Addons installiert hast kannst du einzelnd im Launcher anharken.Und wirst dann im Spiel benachrichtigt so Questmässig also es werden neue Orte freigeschaltet.Aber wie das mit Deutschen Hauptspiel und englischen Addons aussieht weiss ich nicht.

Gibt es eigentlich ne andere Möglichkeit als Fallout 3 auf 2 Kerne laufen zu lassen ohne das es abstürzt, ausser die Fallot Textdatei zu ändern?


----------



## Holdrio (23. März 2010)

Klaro, schalt im Bios die Kerne 3 und 4 ab. 
Ne im Ernst, wüsste nicht wie sonst als über die ini, aber wieso überhaupt, geht der Initrick unter Win7 etwa nicht mehr?
Unter XP klappt das super und nix mehr einfrieren in Häusern oder CTD mit Quadcore, naja bei CTD jedenfalls fast nicht mehr. 

@thrian: Sprachausgabe und Texte sind natürlich auch englisch dann bei denen, gibt also einen lustigen Sprach und Textmix, aber funktionieren sollten sie sonst problemlos.


----------



## Veriquitas (23. März 2010)

Doch funktioniert aber versteh nicht warum von Bethesda es keinen Fix gibt, der das gescheit auf 4 Kerne laufen lässt.Ich fand das schon bischen nervig da rum zu suchen woran es liegt.


----------



## snapstar123 (23. März 2010)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit denn FPS aus hatte vorher einen Q9550 auf 3,4Ghz und jetzt einen Dual auf 3,6Ghz Graka ist die gleiche die 280GTX läuft beim zocken immer @Stock mit einem AC Accelero drauf damit sie kühl bleibt.
Ich weis nicht ob es bei dem Spiel von bedeutung ist denn der Dual E7400 hat weniger L2 Cache als die anderen Duals wie 6850 oder so, also die hälfte 3MB anstatt 6MB.
Beim 3D Mark 06 habe ich aber fast genauso viel Punkte wie mit dem Quad also ca. 1000 Punkte weniger.
Dafür habe ich bald mein 1156 Sys zusammen und dann passt das wieder bloss ich muss Fallout 3 wieder neu installieren weil das OS neu aufgelegt wurde und ich möchte es auf rei monitoren zocken was aber möglich ist mit dieser Software.
Also der jenige hat die selbe konfig wie ich und kann auch Fallout 3 mit der Auflösung 6060x1080 und auch sonstige Mods wie HD-Mod usw. flüssig spielen, hoffe das es wirklich klappt dann macht Fallout 3 mal richtig spass dazu noch Dolby Digital+PLII bzw DTS+PLII schauen was sich besser anhört.
Das wird ein Spielvergnügen hoffe ich kann dann noch meine Savegames laden habe zwar alles notiert was ich an Mods installiert habe und was ich in der .ini verstellt habe und ich kann mal schöne Panorama Pics machen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Holdrio (23. März 2010)

Da bin ich viel fauler und packte einfach den Spielordner als RAR Archiv auf die externe Platte.
Bei Neuinstallation drüber bügeln und schwuuuups sind alle DLCs, Mods und Texturpacks schon wieder da.


----------



## snapstar123 (23. März 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Da bin ich viel fauler und packte einfach den Spielordner als RAR Archiv auf die externe Platte.
> Bei Neuinstallation drüber bügeln und schwuuuups sind alle DLCs, Mods und Texturpacks schon wieder da.



Ja habe ich ja auch gemacht aber wegen der .ini da ich ja vieles verändert habe deswegen.
Hoffe das es eben dann wieder geht die Savegames , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Holdrio (23. März 2010)

Die war auch gemeint, den Saveorder mit Saves und inis auch gleich in die Sicherung gepackt zum notfalls nachschauen können.
Saves laden wird kein Problem sein, sogar meine alten 1.1 Saves gingen auf anderem System mit neuster Version 1.7.0.3


----------



## snapstar123 (23. März 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Die war auch gemeint, den Saveorder mit Saves und inis auch gleich in die Sicherung gepackt zum notfalls nachschauen können.
> Saves laden wird kein Problem sein, sogar meine alten 1.1 Saves gingen auf anderem System mit neuster Version 1.7.0.3



Ja das habe ich vergessen die .ini auch zu kopieren aber wenn deine Savegames schon von 1.1 und bei der neuen Version 1.7 läuft dürfte es bei mir auch laufen.
Gerade habe ich auch die ganzen Zättel wieder gefunden was für welche Befehle sind und welche dort verändert wurden und auch welche Mods ich drauf hatte also dürfte es kein Problem geben.
Ich überlege noch ob och mir denn neuen Nvidia Treiber runter zu laden denn die geben denn spielen ja noch etwas mehr an FPS, zur Zeit habe ich noch denn 186.18 drauf da die 190er nur Probleme gemacht haben aber der neue soll angeblich ziemlich ausgereift sein hoffe ich zumindestens.
Jetzt habe ich wenigstens alles wieder damit die Savegames auch wieder funktionieren , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Holdrio (23. März 2010)

Benutze auch den 186.18 für FO3, alle 190er bis zu 195.62 rauf stotterten so blöd beim umsehen sobald AA an war, die ab 196 aber nicht mehr getestet.
Wüsste auch gerne mal ob das endlich gefixt ist von Nvidia Schnarchnasen.
Aber bei 6060x1080 wirst du ja sicher sowieso kein AA einschalten wollen, sonst läufts mit zehn Sekunden pro Frame.


----------



## Veriquitas (23. März 2010)

Bei mir stottert es nur wenn ich Vsync abschalte, AA ist an und ich habe den neusten drauf.


----------



## snapstar123 (24. März 2010)

@Holdrio also mit der Software soll es angeblich nicht so an FPS schlucken denn im anderem Thread benutzt jemand das gleiche Sys und es funktioniert alles sogar mit AA aber nur 2x oder 4x weis jetzt nicht genau.
Ich finde das gar nicht mal so schlecht wenn man überlegt was das Triple Head 2 go kostet und die Software ist Freeware und legal , Mfg Snapstar

@Veriquitas ist bei mir aber auch so selbst mit dem 186.18 das wenn ich Vsync deaktiviere das Spiel spinnt und manchmal sogar abstürzt deshalb habe ich Vsync immer an denn ich weis ja wieviel FPS ich so habe und mit Vsync ist es einfach stabiler weis aber nicht wieso und das ohne AA , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Veriquitas (24. März 2010)

Ich muss mich mal so langsam von ein paar Waffen trennen irgendwie kann ich nie was mitnehmen.Ich war aber ganz schön erstaunt wie schnell ich die Minigun gefunden hab und den Brotherood Kampfanzug.


----------



## snapstar123 (24. März 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich muss mich mal so langsam von ein paar Waffen trennen irgendwie kann ich nie was mitnehmen.Ich war aber ganz schön erstaunt wie schnell ich die Minigun gefunden hab und den Brotherood Kampfanzug.



Ja man findet schnell mal gute Waffen aber dazu musst du sie auch hoch skillen.
Am besten würde ich mich erst mal an kleine Waffen wenden und hoch skillen dazu zählen selbst Sturmgewähr usw und die machen ganz schön viel Schaden vorallem das Chinesische Sturmgewähr zählt auch noch unter kleine Waffen eigentlich fast alle bis auf Minigun, Raketewerfer und Flammenwerfer.
Deswegen ist es am Anfang erst mal die kleinen Waffen zu skillen eine gute Idee.
Du bist ja noch ziemlich am Anfang denn in Megaton kannst du eine gute Nebenaufgabe machen die sehr lange dauert und natürlich Vorteile hat.
Die Tussi weis nicht mehr wie sie heist wo Waffen verkauft und so ein Reiseführer fürs Ödland machen will dauert zwar lange aber dafür bekommst du schnell mal extras und steigst mal ein paar Level auf.
Ach ja sie Verkauft Waffen und dort hängt auch immer ein Typ rum zum aufpassen nur so als Tipp.
Also grosse Waffen erst mal links liegen lassen besser gesagt schon aufsammeln aber mehr die kleinen Waffen skillen und die meisten mchen auch mehr Schaden.
Ach ja noch was es gibt auch von jeder Waffe eine verbesserte Version wie bei der Minigun heist die Verbesserte Version Eugen und macht dementsprächend mehr Schaden und 32mm Pistolen und Gewähre kannst du ruhig verkaufen denn die machen kaum Schaden hoffe das bringt dich ein Stück weiter , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Veriquitas (24. März 2010)

Ich hab in beides also Große und Kleine Punkte investiert und in Sprache.


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2010)

Bei SP-Spielen sehe ich eh keinen Grund darin Skills auf möglichst höchsten Schaden etc. zu optimieren. Man lernt halt das was man machen will und das andere nicht. "Bessere" Mitspieler gibt es ja eh nicht.


----------



## Holdrio (24. März 2010)

Da gehts auch um andere Dinge bei den Waffenskills, mit dem Scharfschützengewehr etwa kann man erst mit hohem Kleine Waffen Skill ruhig zielen.
Kleine Waffen ist schon etwas vom wichtigsten am Anfang und auch Reparieren, vom Zustand hängt ja der Schadenswert ab.
Auch Dietrich oder Wissenschaft bald mal auf wenigstens 50 ist sehr nützlich.
Später kann man immer noch auf Grosse Waffen oder Energiewaffen spezialisieren.

Bei Platznot ist aber eine eigene Bude am dringendsten, das Inventar reicht zum Dinge lagern nirgends hin, etwas in Megaton umsehen und hören kann dafür nicht schaden.


----------



## Veriquitas (25. März 2010)

Weiss nicht Dietrich und Diebstahl und sowas wollte ich diesmal net skillen das hab ich schon bei Fallout 1 und 2 gemacht und jedem die Taschen und Schränke gelehrt.Den Schwerpunkt wollte ich auf Kleine und Grosse waffen legen und Sprache, für anderes konnt ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht entscheiden.Dann hab ich noch Windhund und intensives Training gewählt.


----------



## snapstar123 (25. März 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Weiss nicht Dietrich und Diebstahl und sowas wollte ich diesmal net skillen das hab ich schon bei Fallout 1 und 2 gemacht und jedem die Taschen und Schränke gelehrt.Den Schwerpunkt wollte ich auf Kleine und Grosse waffen legen und Sprache, für anderes konnt ich mich bis jetzt noch nicht entscheiden.Dann hab ich noch Windhund und intensives Training gewählt.



Also Schlösser knacken ist sehr wichtig da man viele Waffen und auch so ander sachen nur mit Schlösser öffnen sich besorgen kann.
Ich finde es ist am Anfang eins der wichtigsten sachen am Anfang.
So was wie Sprache kann man eigentlich vernachlässigen da man einfach vorher speichert und wenn man ihn nicht überreden kann einfach neu Laden.
Wie aber schon erwähnt spielt jeder es auf seine eigene Art es sind nur so Tipps am Rand die schon wichtig sind für das Spiel , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Veriquitas (25. März 2010)

Jo das mit dem Dietrich ist halt so nen Ding, merk schon das ich das nen Stück weit mitskillen muss.Und ich hab jetzt endlich meine Bude mit dem lustigen Roboter, jetzt kann ich wenisgtens alles gescheit verstauen.Wie ist das eigentlich wenn ich alle Städte platt mache latsch ich dann ganz alleine durch die Welt?


----------



## Holdrio (25. März 2010)

Ah jetzt versteh ich warum du keine Punkte auf Dietrich willst, lieber gleich alle umlegen und die Schlüssel abnehmen, uuuuuh dein Karma ist sicher schon jetzt unterirdisch und Jericho bettelt dein Gefolgsmann sein zu dürfen, was? 

Einige NPC sind wegen Story unsterblich und einige der Raider und Mutanten draussen spawnen auch immer wieder neu, ganz alleine kann man darum nie sein.

Wenn du noch sehr tief im Level bist ist "Gebildet" ein super Perk, die 3 Punkte mehr bringen bis Level 30 ordentlich was.
Aber nimm nur nicht beklopptesten aller Perks wo man sogar mehr EXP bekommt, schon normal levelt man viel zu schnell hoch.



> So was wie Sprache kann man eigentlich vernachlässigen da man einfach  vorher speichert und wenn man ihn nicht überreden kann einfach neu  Laden.



Tsss Snapstar du Cheater 
Aber hast schon recht, das ist schon sehr verlockend und schwer zu widerstehen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2010)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also Schlösser knacken ist sehr wichtig da man viele Waffen und auch so ander sachen nur mit Schlösser öffnen sich besorgen kann.



*zustimm*
Die Sondereditionen der verschiedenen Waffen sind oft versteckt, auch wichtige Dinge für Nebenquests sind nicht immer frei zugänglich und Bücher verstecken sich auch gerne. In F1 und F2 habe ich erst spät in Dietriche investiert, weil man sowieso mehr als genug gefunden hat und Türen selten waren.
Aber in F3 sind Türen&Co sehr häufig und oft lohnenswert und ich persönlich finde es blöd, wenn ich nach der Hälfte alles nochmal ablaufen soll. Für Wissenschaft gibts außerdem speech-checks. Wer keine Ahnung hat, dem entgehen Antwortmöglichkeiten. Imho sind Dietrich und Wissenschaft sogar wichtiger, als reparieren. (das dient für mich eigentlich nur dazu, die Menge des abzutransportierenden Materials zu verringern)
Für die meisten verschlossenen Türen exestieren übrigens keine Schlüssel...




> Ich finde es ist am Anfang eins der wichtigsten sachen am Anfang.
> So was wie Sprache kann man eigentlich vernachlässigen da man einfach vorher speichert und wenn man ihn nicht überreden kann einfach neu Laden.



Es gibt Antwortmöglichkeiten, die bekommt man ohne ausreichenden Sprach-Skill gar nicht zu sehen  (und andere kann man so oft probieren, wie man will. 0% sind 0%)
In Anbetracht des geringen Schwiergkeitsgerades kann man imho eher auf Waffenskills verzichten. Da entgeht einem schließlich nichts und wenn man über Level 20/30 hinaus spielt, kann man später immer nochmal die dicken Knarren ausprobieren.

Die sinnlosesten Skills sind wie immer Nahkampf, Unbewaffnet und vor allem Handeln 
(die sinnlosesten Perks natürlich diejenigen, die einem mehr XP versprechen - zumindest wenn man sich nicht ans Level20 Limit hält)


----------



## Holdrio (25. März 2010)

Selbst ohne Levelmod, man steigt einfach viel zu schnell auf im Vanillaspiel, wer sich etwas Zeit lässt, gerne ausgiebig erkundet usw ist bald aufm Maximum und noch viel,viel Spiel vor sich.

Recht leicht wird es wirklich bald, darum find ich alle Perks mit zusätzlichen Features am besten von Robotikexperte bis Kind im Herzen usw.
Die sinnlosesten sind wirklich die, die nur paar Punkte auf Eigenschaft XY geben.



> Imho sind Dietrich und Wissenschaft sogar wichtiger, als reparieren.  (das dient für mich eigentlich nur dazu, die Menge des  abzutransportierenden Materials zu verringern)


Und deine eigenen Waffen und Ausrüstung? 
Die Händler taugen nix beim reparieren mit 45% und immer zu den Karawanenfuzzies mit 85% rennen deswegen nervt.
Als Sammler will ich meine besten Stücke eh eigenhändig auf 100% bringen können, eine Frage der Sammlerehre.


----------



## snapstar123 (25. März 2010)

Also für mich sind am Anfang die wichtigsten Punkte kleine Waffen, Dietrich, Medezin und Wissenschaft gewesen wie unten schon beschrieben kann man so was wie Faustkampf vernachlässigen und mit der Sprache wenigstens einen Punkt im V.A.T.S. muss man schon habe damit man ein wenig Prozent hat zum überreden aber wenn es halt nicht klappt einfach noch mal kurz laden.
Weis nicht ob das jetzt mit Cheaten zu tun hat denn normal mache ich sowas nicht nur brauche ich bald denn einen Cheat denn irgendwann kann ich nichts mehr hoch skillen und dann kann man auch nicht auf weiter drücken deshalb muss ich halt dort einen Cheat anwenden mit dem ich bei z.B. Faustkampf einfach 20 Punkte wegnehme und dann wenn ich aufsteige gehts wieder weiter.
Mit dem Aufleveln stimmt auch man steigt schnell auf vorallem wenn man beim V.A.T.S. Glück hochgesetzt hat denn dann bekommt man automatisch mehr Erfahrung und dann habe ich noch eine funktion gewählt wo ich gleich noch mal mehr Punkte bekomme wahr halt ei Fehler da ich eben nicht dachte das man so schnell aufsteigt.
Ich weis nicht wie man es jetzt nennt dort wo man am Anfang Punkte verteilen kann ich nenne es mal V.A.T.S. wo stärke usw. aufgeführt ist und dort habe ich halt dem einen nur einen Punkt gegeben wo mit Sprache zu tun hat, also wenn ich überreden will dann habe ich halt nur so 10% aber es langt.
Ach ja mal so eine Frage wo gibt es eigentlich diesen Schlüssel für die Hütte auf dem Schrottplatz wo man Dogma findet denn Hund, gleich am Eingang steht ja eine Hütte aber denn Schlüssel habe ich vergebens nicht gefunden obwohl ich schon ziemlich alles habe vorallem die geliebte MIRV, mit der macht es richtig Spass gleich mal eine ganze Horde Supermutanten aus zu rotten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Holdrio (25. März 2010)

Du meinst den GOAT Test oder das Specialbuch in der Vault, das VATS ist der spezielle  Ballermodus zum Köpfe oder anderes abschiessen. 

Den Hüttenschlüssel gibt es nur mit einem bestimmten bösen Perk, die Hütte ist so quasi das Gegenstück zum Hauptquartier der Regulatoren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Und deine eigenen Waffen und Ausrüstung?
> Die Händler taugen nix beim reparieren mit 45% und immer zu den Karawanenfuzzies mit 85% rennen deswegen nervt.
> Als Sammler will ich meine besten Stücke eh eigenhändig auf 100% bringen können, eine Frage der Sammlerehre.



Ehe ich Waffen in top-Zustand nötig habe, habe ich reparieren aus reine Langeweile gelevelt 
Aber anfangs fließen da nur wenige Punkte rein, erstmal Dietrich und Wissenschaft in den 50er Bereich bringen. Bevor ich mir einen zweiten Waffenskill zulege, widme ich dann der Reperatur.




snapstar123 schrieb:


> Mit dem Aufleveln stimmt auch man steigt schnell auf vorallem wenn man beim V.A.T.S. Glück hochgesetzt hat denn dann bekommt man automatisch mehr Erfahrung und dann habe ich noch eine funktion gewählt wo ich gleich noch mal mehr Punkte bekomme wahr halt ei Fehler da ich eben nicht dachte das man so schnell aufsteigt.



Echt? Glück hat Einfluss auf XP?
Das erklärt dann vielleicht, warum ich so schnell level. Denn ohne Glück ist man als Sniper in Fallout einfach aufgeschmissen.



> Ich weis nicht wie man es jetzt nennt dort wo man am Anfang Punkte verteilen kann ich nenne es mal V.A.T.S. wo stärke usw. aufgeführt ist



Du sprichst vermutlich vom S.P.E.C.I.A.L. System. V.A.T.S. ist der Pause-basierte Kampfmodus.



> und dort habe ich halt dem einen nur einen Punkt gegeben wo mit Sprache zu tun hat



Redest du von Charisma?





> Ach ja mal so eine Frage wo gibt es eigentlich diesen Schlüssel für die Hütte auf dem Schrottplatz wo man Dogma findet denn Hund, gleich am Eingang steht ja eine Hütte aber denn Schlüssel habe ich vergebens nicht gefunden obwohl ich schon ziemlich alles habe vorallem die geliebte MIRV, mit der macht es richtig Spass gleich mal eine ganze Horde Supermutanten aus zu rotten , Mfg Snapstar



Dafür gibt es keinen Schlüssel, Zugang gibt es nur über


Spoiler



afaik einen der beiden "töten für Geld"-Perks. (keine Ahnung, wie die auf Deutsch heißen. Auf Englisch sind es "Lawbringer" und "Headhunter")


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. März 2010)

Wo ihr gerade beim Thema seit. Wo ist das Hauptquartier der Regulatoren ? Die Habe ich noch nie gefunden.


----------



## Veriquitas (25. März 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Ah jetzt versteh ich warum du keine Punkte auf Dietrich willst, lieber gleich alle umlegen und die Schlüssel abnehmen, uuuuuh dein Karma ist sicher schon jetzt unterirdisch und Jericho bettelt dein Gefolgsmann sein zu dürfen, was?
> 
> Einige NPC sind wegen Story unsterblich und einige der Raider und Mutanten draussen spawnen auch immer wieder neu, ganz alleine kann man darum nie sein.
> .



Ne ich leg keine Leute um, nur will ich nicht meine ganzen Punkte in Dietrich semeln.Weiss auch net warum Sparche so schlecht sein soll, die Leute schenken dir Items usw. mit Überedungskunst und Windhund oder bekommst extra Kohle mit Nachdruck.Nahkampf soll auch mist sein?Ich kann mir eigentlich gut vorstellen das mit anschleichen und den Specials rockt.


----------



## Holdrio (25. März 2010)

Ist alles Geschmacksache natürlich, kenne auch einen der total Fan von Nahkampfwaffen ist und nur im Notfall ein Gewehrchen zückt.
Den Rösti zück ich auch immer gerne in Häusern mit vielen Kakerlaken, gibt schöne Feuerchen überall, spart Munition und Spass macht das Ding auch noch.
Und apropos Nahkampfwaffen, der "Menschenöffner" aus Pitt ist natürlich auch nicht übel.



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Wo ihr gerade beim Thema seit. Wo ist das Hauptquartier der Regulatoren ? Die Habe ich noch nie gefunden.



Gugg mal auf die Karte, da ist doch sogar ein Mapmarker dafür sobald man den Gesetzesbringer Perk hat.
Ohne kommt man dort glaub sowieso nicht rein, genau wie bei der Hütte auf dem Schrottplatz.


----------



## Veriquitas (25. März 2010)

Das einzige was ich gemacht hab den Bar besitzer aus Megaton übern Haufen gechossen, weil ich dachte ich werde dadurch sympathischer aber die fanden das net cool.Hab natürlich wieder neu reingeladen und Onkel so unso den Supermutanten hab ich getroffen, auf 20 Meter entfernung denkt man natürlich der zückt gleich seine Minigun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ne ich leg keine Leute um, nur will ich nicht meine ganzen Punkte in Dietrich semeln.Weiss auch net warum Sparche so schlecht sein soll, die Leute schenken dir Items usw. mit Überedungskunst und Windhund oder bekommst extra Kohle mit Nachdruck.



Nur was macht man dann mit Items und Kohle? 
Aber manchmal gibts auch weitere Dialogoptionen 



> Nahkampf soll auch mist sein?Ich kann mir eigentlich gut vorstellen das mit anschleichen und den Specials rockt.



Also ich schleiche gerne und oft, aber selbst mit einem sehr hohen Schleichen-Skill ist es fast unmöglich, auf Entfernung 0 an die meisten Gegner heranzukommen. Bei einer Gegnergruppe dürfte es unmöglich sein.
Da sich fast alle Gegner durch einen Sneak-Critical-Headshot umlegen lassen (auch ohne Energiewaffen), bräuchte man schon sehr gute Nahkampfwaffen, um einen Vorteil zu haben. (D.h. man braucht exotische Ausrüstung und muss 2-3 Skills auf 100% bringen, ehe man als Nahkämpfer wirklich loslegen kann. Was macht man bis dahin?)
Ähnlich wie in den ersten beiden Teilen mag das eine interessante Option fürs 4. oder 5. mal durchspielen sein, wenn man alles andere nur noch gähnend einfach findet. Aber sonst sehe ich da keinen Reiz drin.


----------



## Holdrio (25. März 2010)

Sneak-Critical-Headshot phaaa, das ist doch was für Feiglinge , mit was deftigem wie Todeskrallenhandschuh oder Menschenöffner mittenrein stürmen mag riskanter sein, aber dafür viel unterhaltsamer! 

Das gilt übrigens auch für das Gleisgewehr, gar nie eines gebaut im ersten Spiel und damit richtig was verpasst merkte ich gerade beim Test in Megaton, da bleiben sogar die Köppe als Dekoration an den Wänden.


----------



## Veriquitas (25. März 2010)

Weiss nicht ich hab zwar net auf Nahkampf geskillt, aber ich finder das sehr episch in Fallout wenn man jemanden mit nem Hammer in die Fresse haut.Mit dem Radio im Hintergrund wirkt das sehr künstlerisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2010)

Vielleicht sollte ich das doch nochmal ausprobieren 
Für die Schusswaffen hätte man echt mal Synchronisationspunkte in die Musik einbauen können. Gerade wenn man einen 3-4 Ghouls in einem Abgang erledigt, wäre eine Abstimmung schön.
(was ich in dem Zusammenhang gerade vermisse: Es scheint keine Sense im Spiel zu geben. Wo ist das Terry-Pratchett-Gedächtniss-Special-Encounter? Nach den ganzen Monty Python Aktionen im zweiten Teil wäre das eine schöne Fortsetzung gewesen)


@Holdrio:
Sorry, aber keine Bilder von ab18 Inhalten in einem ab0 Forum 


Todeskrallenhandschuh hab ich in der ersten Spielhälfte noch nie zu Gesicht bekommen ("Menschenöffner" kenn ich nicht - vermutlich eine der viele Spezialausgaben der PowerFist?), da stellt sich wieder die Frage, wie lange man überlebt, bis man alles hat, was man braucht. (Vergessen hatte ich noch die Verschiebungen im SPECIAL. Kraft und Ausdauer sind absolut sinnlos für alles andere als Nahkampf. Wer sich dagegen für Leichte oder Energiewaffen entscheidet, profitiert alle naslang von Aufmerksamkeit und Intelligenz)


Abgesehen von den Animationen fand ich die Railgun irgendwie ziemlich witzlos. Die Einzelteile sind mit die schwerste Sammlung, die es gibt und auch selten beieinander anzutreffen. Ich hab eigentlich immer leistungsfähigere herkömmliche Waffen griffbereit gehabt.


----------



## snapstar123 (26. März 2010)

Also von denn Waffen her benutze ich immer nur meine verbesserte Magnum die macht ordentlich schaden dann wie auch schon erwähnt denn Rösti für kleine Gegner und auch die verbesserte Version vom chinesischen Sturmgewehr damit bekomme ich eigentlich alles klein.
Das Gleisgewehr ist auch eine geile Waffe aber macht nicht so grossen Schaden finde ich.
Die einzigsten Gegner die noch schwer sind ist der Behemot aber durch die MIRV auch gleich weg und die Todeskrallen sind auch nicht ganz ohne.
Das mit dem Schlüssel ist allso doch etwas kompliziert na ja mal schauen wie ich ihn bekomme.
Ach ja genau Carisma hies es habe ich nur einen Punkt gegeben weil es eigentlich nur für die Sprache zuständig ist aber trozdem bekomme ich auch immer geschänke wenn ich jemanden befreie oder reines Wasser gebe das hat was mit dem Karma zu tun.
Ja wenn ma Glück hoch pusht also auf 8 z.B. dann bekommt man mehr Erfahrungspunkte bei 7 währe es weniger bei 9 währe es genauso viel wie bei 8 also nur Runde zahlen bei Glück erhöhen die Erfahrung das habe ich glaube von Spieletipps.de da gibt es halt für einsteiger ein paar Tipps was wertvoll ist und was überflüssig ist am Anfang des Spiels.
Habs schon lange nicht mehr gezockt, mir macht gerade erst mal die Konfiguration mit denn drei Monitoren Kopfzerbrechen damit es gescheit drauf läuft und dann kanns endlich wieder losgehen.
Ach ja habt ihr schon mal die Story von New Vegas schon gellesen das Spiel wird bestimmt der Hammer eine Stadt die noch komplett lebt, mal sehe wie sie es rüberbringen von der Optik her kanns gar nicht mehr erwarten es zu spielen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Holdrio (26. März 2010)

> Das Gleisgewehr ist auch eine geile Waffe aber macht nicht so grossen  Schaden finde ich.


Dafür kann man die Wände mit angepinnten Köppen dekorieren mit dem. 
Gestern gabs kurz Bilder davon, aber nur kurz leider sniff.




> @Holdrio:
> Sorry, aber keine Bilder von ab18 Inhalten in einem ab0 Forum
> Todeskrallenhandschuh hab ich in der ersten Spielhälfte noch nie zu  Gesicht bekommen ("Menschenöffner" kenn ich nicht - vermutlich eine der  viele Spezialausgaben der PowerFist?)


Phö meine künstlerisch wertvollen Gleisgewehrkunstwerke werden nicht gewürdigt, tja dann wären Bilder von meiner Privatvault sicher auch unerwünscht wegen den nackten Girls. 

Der Todeskrallenhandschuh ist eine Selbstbauwaffe, Zufall halt wann man ein Diagramm findet, von ersten Spielstunden bis gar nie ist alles möglich.
Der Menschenöffner ist die Uniqueversion der automatischen Axt aus Pitt, der Name sagt schon alles. 

Mein Favorit ist aber neuerdings der Hochleistungsofen aus Broken Steel, so eine Art Napalmwerfer, damit nachts Raider aus der Ferne in wandelnde Fackeln verwandeln ist immer wieder buchstäblich heiss.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2010)

Klingt interessant 
Für Nachteinsätze fand ich schon die verbesserte chinesische Pistole sehr nett. Erleichtert auch das Zielen deutlich, wenn das Ziel so schön leuchtet  (blöd nur, dass man das Ding erst zu einem Zeitpunkt findet, zu dem es eigentlich einfach nur noch lächerlich schwach ist)


----------



## Jack ONeill (26. März 2010)

Zu Fallout3 gibt es ja eine HD Mod, kann mir da mal einer nen Link geben wo ich die Mod runterladen kann.


----------



## Holdrio (26. März 2010)

Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
Das gibts reihenweise Texturpacks oder andere Mods.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Klingt interessant
> Für Nachteinsätze fand ich schon die verbesserte chinesische Pistole sehr nett. Erleichtert auch das Zielen deutlich, wenn das Ziel so schön leuchtet



Genau, das mag ich eben auch wenn die so schön leuchten, das macht das zielen mit dem Gewehr nachts doch viel angenehmer. 
So siehts dann aus wenn ein Raider nichts böses ahnend in der Pampa rumlungert und von oben plötzlich eine heisse Erleuchtung verpasst bekommt.


----------



## Veriquitas (26. März 2010)

Hab gestern erstmal so Auftragskiller getroffen, jetzt hab ich ne Maschinenpistole. Ich glaub aber irgendwie verbraucht die zuviel Muni...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2010)

10mm gibts bei den Händlern eigentlich in großem Maßstab und mitlerweile sollten die genug Raider&Co begegnen, damit du dir über Rüstungen&Co das nötige Kleingeld beschaffen kannst.
Ich selbst sehe die 10mm SMG als eine der besten Standardwaffen für kurze Entfernungen an, da sie auch vergleichsweise wenig AP für VATS braucht. (nur gegen gepanzerte Ziele fehlts ein bißchen an Durchschlagskraft. Aber die schnelle und ununterbrochene Schußfolge ist Gold wert)


----------



## Veriquitas (27. März 2010)

Die Maschinenpistole war in Fallout 1 anfangs sehr gut, deswegen dachte ich mir k wird schon rocken.Sonst benutz ich die Kampflinte, hab die durch die abgesägte ersetzt weil ich fand das die einfach nur Müll war.Sonst benutz noch den Flammenwerfer.Die Fatman und die Minigun, genauso so wie der Raketenwerfer liegen in mein Haus, noch zu wenig Muni für.Bin gerade fertig mit der Ameisenquest im Untergrund  und nen Typ wollte mich erschiessen weil ich ihm sein Schlafanzug geklaut habe.Hab das aber mit Sprache verhindert .Irgendwie redet da einer von einem Packet was ich holen soll und abliefern ist das der Schlafanzug? War nen Tonband...


----------



## orca113 (27. März 2010)

Ja das ist das "Schlafzeug" es geht soll in eine Siedlung im Süden... mehr sage ich nicht.

Für mich ist ja die "Jagdflinte" das Maß aller Dinge. Das sind so geile VATS Szenen: Wenn der repetiert,anlegt,der Knall von dem Ding und wie die Kamera dem Geschoss folgt.... herrlich...


----------



## Veriquitas (27. März 2010)

Ja wohin ich mit dem angeblichen Paket soll, weiss ich ja. Aber nen Schlafanzug und nen Packet sind für mich 2 verschiedene Dinge deswegen hab ich mich gewundert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Die Maschinenpistole war in Fallout 1 anfangs sehr gut, deswegen dachte ich mir k wird schon rocken.Sonst benutz ich die Kampflinte, hab die durch die abgesägte ersetzt weil ich fand das die einfach nur Müll war.



Jup, die abgesägte ist klar die schlechtere Variante - und es ist imho typisch für F3, dass man sie als zweites findet  (genauso wie bei den Pistolen. Die 10mm ist die zweitbeste und man fängt damit an. Die .32 und die chinesische sind sinnlos, wenn man sie bekommt. Waffenaufstieg ala F2 unmöglich)
Aber auch die automatische mit ihrem riesigen Abstand zwischen zwei Schüssen und dem extremen Wirkungsverlust auch schon bei mittleren Distanzen ist imho kaum zu gebrauchen. Ehe das Ding richtig Schaden anrichtet, könnte man auch einen Vorschlaghammer einsetzen und ehe man 4 Schüsse abgegeben hat, ist man tot. Dazu wiegt sie auch noch recht viel für das gebotene.



> Sonst benutz noch den Flammenwerfer.Die Fatman und die Minigun, genauso so wie der Raketenwerfer liegen in mein Haus, noch zu wenig Muni für.



Das wird sich beim FatMan auch so schnell nicht ändern 
Minigun fand ich extrem schlecht. Mag am niedrigen Skill gelegen haben, aber ehe das Ding anfängt, tatsächlich Kugeln auszuspucken, hab ich mit der .45 schon gewonnen und auf niedrigen Skillstufen streut so stark, dass sie eher an eine (30Pfund) Schrotflinte erinnert. Flammenwerfer macht schon eher Spaß, aber man begegnet imho zu selten vielen schwachen Gegnern, als dass sich die Schlepperei lohnt.



> Bin gerade fertig mit der Ameisenquest im Untergrund  und nen Typ wollte mich erschiessen weil ich ihm sein Schlafanzug geklaut habe.Hab das aber mit Sprache verhindert .Irgendwie redet da einer von einem Packet was ich holen soll und abliefern ist das der Schlafanzug? War nen Tonband...



Jup, der anrüchige Schlafanzug wird neutral als Päckchen bezeichnet.
Ich persönlich liefere ihn aber erst ab, wenn ich Speech auf 100% habe, bis dahin ist er das optimale Kleidungsstück innerorts


----------



## Veriquitas (27. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jup, der anrüchige Schlafanzug wird neutral als Päckchen bezeichnet.
> Ich persönlich liefere ihn aber erst ab, wenn ich Speech auf 100% habe, bis dahin ist er das optimale Kleidungsstück innerorts



Das kam irgendwie nicht so rüber, da ich auch keine Quest dafür bekommen hab also im Log.Dachte erst das wäre nen Fehler oder hab was verhunzt.


----------



## snapstar123 (27. März 2010)

Die 10mm Pistole ist auch sehr gut vorallem die verbesserte Automatische macht eigentlich auch einen guten Schaden aber wenn man so einen hohen Level hat ist das ja normal das man einen Supermutanten mit 2-3 Schüssen erledigt.
Ach ja einer der besten Waffen überhaupt ist die Kampfflinte bzw. die verbesserte Version habe sie aber leider noch nicht gefunden.
Mit der Waffe macht man extremen Schaden und da reicht ein Schuss auf den Kopf beim Supermutanten und der Kopf fliegt weg macht aber nur mit dem Full Uncut Patch spass , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja was für eine Rüstung bevorzugt ihr oder ist eure Lieblingsrüstung.
Ich bevorzuge die Teslarüstung finde sie einfach der Hammer und sieht für mich am besten aus.
Hab mal eine Frage zu eurer Verkleidung sind das Mods da ihr ja nur ein Hemd an hat mit einem Totenkopf oder so, finde aber es sieht auch nicht schlecht aus da die Powerrüstung eben auch nachteile hat weil sie extreme Schwer sind und auch so wenn man sachen findet ist schnel mal das Gepäck voll wegen der Rüstung , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2010)

@veriquitas: Es gibt in F3 sehr, sehr viele Aufgaben, die nicht als Quest eingetragen werden.
Ohren und Augen offenhalten lohnt sich 

Bezüglich Rüstung hab ich eine sehr klare Progression:
- armored 101 Jumpsuit
(- Talon Combat Armor, wenn ich die normale nicht vorher finde)
- Combat Armor
- Ranger Combat Armor

Die Tesla Armor ist einfach zu schwer und hat quasi keinen zusätzlichen Nutzen (Energiewaffen kriege ich auch so hochgeskillt), Power Armor ist ebenfalls nicht gerade leicht (auch wenn es sich durch den Stärke-Bonus ein bißchen ausgleicht) und die gute Panzerung würde fehlende Boni verschmerzbar machen, aber der Agilitätsnachteil geht mir gehörig gegen Strich. Da wünsch ich mir eine Original F1/2 T51b zurück, ohne Nachteile und mit soviel zusätzlicher Kraft, dass sie netto fast gar nichts mehr wiegt.
Die Ranger-Panzerung mit ihren +1 bei Glück, hoher Werte, akzeptablen Gewicht und keinen ernsthaften Nachteilen dagegen liegt genau auf meiner Linie. Aussehen ist auch akzeptabel. (weibliche Charactere sehen in Sexy Sleepwear zwar besser aus, aber das ist dann nicht wirklich kampftauglich  )
Dazu noch der Shady Hat. (wobei ich am überlegen bin, den aus Stilgründen gegen ein Bandana zu tauschen, sobald ich Sneak auf 100% habe  )


----------



## snapstar123 (27. März 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @veriquitas: Es gibt in F3 sehr, sehr viele Aufgaben, die nicht als Quest eingetragen werden.
> Ohren und Augen offenhalten lohnt sich



Ja oder gleich das lösungsbuch was aber auch extreme viel bietet.
Für das lösungsbuch muss man sich erst mal eine Stunde hinsetzen und es studieren aber es ist mehr wie ein Wegbegleiter nur zu empfehlen , mfg Snapstar


----------



## Veriquitas (27. März 2010)

Jo ich achte in Rollenspielen eigentlich sehr genau auf sowas, hatte ja die Vermutung mit dem Schlafanzug.Bei so nem komplexen Spiel denkt man immer irgendwie auch an bugs deswegen.Ka ich fand das mit dem Schlafanzug auch in dem Moment irgendwie zu eigenartig .Ne ich spiel nie mit Lösungsbüchern das ist sinnlos.


----------



## Holdrio (27. März 2010)

Unmarkierte Quests nennen die sich offiziell wenn ich nicht irre, da gibts schon einige.
Die lohnen sich teils auch wirklich, sage nur mal Familie Keller. 

An Rüstung mochte ich auch immer die Ranger Rüstung weil leicht und Glückspunkt dazu, mit der Glück Sonnenbrille und Kugel hat man schon satte 3 Glückspunkte mehr und ist ein happy Ödländer. 
Powerrüstungen sind mir auch zu schwer einfach, kam mir auch immer so vor als ob man in denen langsamer geht.
Ashurs Powerrüstung aus Pitt konnte ich aber nicht widerstehen, sieht cool aus mit dem Tierschädel und das Glückspünktle hat die sogar auch.


----------



## Wendigo (27. März 2010)

Mich juckt es derzeitig ein wenig das Spiel wieder zu installieren. Allerdings habe ich immer noch das Grundspiel und keine Addons.

Daher meine Frage, was für Mods denn zu empfehlen sind....
Sind diese auch mit Windows Live verträglich?


----------



## Holdrio (27. März 2010)

Häää was willst du denn mit dem GfWL Müll? 
Sei doch froh den bei FO3 noch ignorieren zu können im Gegensatz zur "schärferen" Variante bei z.B. Bioshock2 oder GTA4, wo es sogar zum speichern zwingend nötig ist.

Welche Art Mods meinst du denn?
IMHO immer empfehlenswert ist DC Interiors, das bringt viele neue, begehbare Läden und Häuser in DC, alles wirklich top und passend gemacht, kann man sogar Leuten empfehlen die FO3 zum ersten mal spielen.
Und bald kommt noch ein Update für Takoma Park sogar yeaaah:
DCInteriors Project at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community

Daneben für mich zumindest absolut Pflicht wie schon bei Oblivion die DarnUI.
Angenehmere (kleinere) Hud Anzeigen und Menüs.
[WIPz/BETA] DarNified UI F3 - Bethesda Softworks Forums

Mein persönlicher Favorit als Spielerhaus, die RR Companions Vault:
RR Companions Vault at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
Viel mehr als ein Spielerhaus eigentlich, sogar neue Begleiter die ich allerdings nie benutze, dafür den obergeilen Museumsraum wo man mit den Mannequinpuppen ein Rüstungsmuseum einrichten kann. 

P.S. Hier noch ein Bild wie das aussieht, 16 Puppen sind es insgesamt, Mods bitte wegschauen wegen dem halbnackigen Mädel, die ist unplanmässig da reingestolpert. 
Macht wie bei Oblivion (Skingradkeller) mächtig Laune da alle Erinnerungen zu verewigen.


----------



## herethic (27. März 2010)

Kann es sein das größtensteils mit diesem speziellen Modus geschossen wird und sogut wie nie "normal"?

Eigentlich hat man doch nur Vorteil wenn man diesen VAST-Modus nimmt,oder?

Lohnt sich doch garnicht "normal"zu schiessen bzw.eine andere Waffe als ein Einschussgewehr bei dem Modus zu nehmen wo man einzelne Körperteile anvisieren kann?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ne ich spiel nie mit Lösungsbüchern das ist sinnlos.



Bei der Fallout-Reihe finde ich sie immer im nachhinein ganz nett: Location "fertig" spielen und dann mal im Fallout wiki nachschauen, was man alles übersehen hat. 



Spoiler



Die Lucky Shades z.B. hätte ich alleine nie bemerkt und ich wär auch nie wieder in den Laden gegangen


Gerade in F3 gibts extrem viele Locations, die man eigentlich kein zweites mal zu besuchen braucht und wenn man dann nen Bobblehead oder eine custom Waffe übersehen hat... (die winzige Firelance hätte ich ohne Hinweis und ohne Dogmeat gar nicht gefunden)




Holdrio schrieb:


> Die lohnen sich teils auch wirklich, sage nur mal Familie Keller.



Ist in Arbeit und bis dahin werden die Nukes eingelagert 



> An Rüstung mochte ich auch immer die Ranger Rüstung weil leicht und Glückspunkt dazu, mit der Glück Sonnenbrille und Kugel hat man schon satte 3 Glückspunkte mehr und ist ein happy Ödländer.



+Bobblehead und ich hab eh mit 6 angefangen 



> Powerrüstungen sind mir auch zu schwer einfach, kam mir auch immer so vor als ob man in denen langsamer geht.



Nachdem, was ich gelesen habe, hängt die Laufgeschwindigkeit u.a. vom Gesamtgewicht der aktiven Ausrüstung ab.
Die Auswirkungen sind zwar nicht alzu heftig, aber nackt und ohne Waffe ist man dann doch spürbar schneller, als mit Powerrüstung und Fat Man.




thrian schrieb:


> Kann es sein das größtensteils mit diesem speziellen Modus geschossen wird und sogut wie "normal"?
> 
> Eigentlich hat man doch nur Vorteil wenn man diesen VAST-Modus nimmt,oder?
> 
> Lohnt sich doch garnicht "normal"zu schiessen bzw.eine andere Waffe als ein Einschussgewehr bei dem Modus zu nehmen wo man einzelne Körperteile anvisieren kann,oder?



Als alter Sniper bin ich fast immer mit VATS unterwegs (genauso, wie ich in F1&2 meistens einzelne Körperteile anvisiert habe), aber VATS&Single-Shot ist definitiv nicht die einzige Option. Gerade wenn man viele APs hat, lohnt sich VATS auch mit Schnellfeuerwaffen im Nahkampf (z.B. 10mm SMG), da man einfach präziser ist, der Gegner keine schnellen Bewegungen ausführen kann man obendrein deutlich weniger Schaden nimmt. (z.B. gegen Mirelurks extrem nütztlich. Nicht nur, weil deren Gesicht so klein ist - sondern auch weil man das nicht mehr treffen kann, wenn sie eine Rammatacke durchführen. Mit VATS kann fast ein ganzes Magazin leeren, wenn man sie in aufrechter Position erwischt)
Umgekehrt ist VATS ziemlich sinnlos, wenn man eine schwere Waffe verwendet (damit trifft man eh und z.T. ist es schlichtweg gefährlich, wenn der Gegner sich wärend VATS soweit bewegt, dass man auf eine Wand vor sich zielt), die .45 schießt ohne VATS wesentlich schneller und mit höherem Skill und über längere Entfernungen ist Zoommodus der Waffen mit Zielfernrohr präziser, als VATS.
Aber Jagdgewehr+VATS ist schon eine Kombination, mit der man sehr weite Teile des Spiels bestreiten kann.


----------



## Veriquitas (28. März 2010)

Ich finde das Game einfach top, alleine der Erforschungsdrang ist krass.Man hält sich garnicht nach irgendeinen richtigen System, weil man ständig was neues sieht.Mich würde mal interessieren, ob Fallout nur verkauft wurde oder die Mitarbeiter von Fallout 1 und 2 mitgearbeitet haben.Nen Fallout so wie früher aus Vogelperspektive hätt ich auch gerne aber das ist wahrscheinlich für die Entwickler nicht mehr interessant, in der heutigen Zeit. Zu Fallout wurde ja ziemlich viel rausgebracht auch nen Ps2 only Spiel, welches ich auch geliebt habe.War gerade in der Comicfrabrik wo ich rauskam traff ich nen paar Supermutanten und bin wieder zurück .

Na klar kann man es sich wenn man alles selbst gemacht hat im Wiki ankugen, ist klar.Man wird im nachhinein immer noch kugen aber vorerst erstmal alles selber probieren bis nichts mehr geht.Hab ich bei The Witcher auch gemacht nach dem ersten durchspielen, btw schreibt mal in mein Sammelthread.

Zumindest Holdrio der ist ja nen Fan von Geralt.


----------



## Holdrio (28. März 2010)

Jup im Ödland erklingen sogar auch ab und zu zwei Songs vom Hexer , The Dike und Rivers of Live, packte die mit anderen für etwas Abwechslung in den Explore Musikordner.

Solche Orte wie Hubris Comics machen schon genau den Reiz aus von dem Game, stehen einfach abseits alles Quests in der Gegend rum und warten darauf entdeckt zu werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2010)

An der Entwicklung von Fallout 3 waren afaik keine Mitarbeiter des Fallout 2 oder Fallout 1 Teams beteiligt, aber für New Vegas hat man wieder zwei Hochkaräter an Land gezogen. (was meine Erwartungen sehr hoch treibt, denn alle drei Teams haben mich mit ihrer jeweils eigenen Interpretation der Thematik überzeugt. Was da rauskommt, wenn man alle zusammenschmeißt und einen frischen Schritt -kein Vault!- wagen lässt...)


----------



## Veriquitas (28. März 2010)

Hmm kann mir schwer vorstellen, das es kein Vault geben wird.Ich meine in welcher Form lässt man dich starten, es wäre vieleicht auch interessant als Ghul oder Supermutant zu spielen.In dem Hack´n Slay ging das für Ps 2.Was ich finde, die sollten allen Fähigkeiten auch nen richtigen Sinn verleihen wenn zb. Feilschen so nutzlos ist. Das man beispielsweise wenn man hohes Feilschen hat zusätliche Dinge kaufen kann die einem sonst nicht angezeigt werden.Beispielweise es nur Waffen gibt die man mit der Fergkeit kaufen kann.


----------



## Holdrio (28. März 2010)

Als halbtoter Kurier in der Wüste beginnt das Spiel.
In der PC Games gabs eine Vorschau mit diversen Infos, mehr will ich bis dahin aber auch gar nicht mehr wissen um nicht schon *zuviel* zu wissen.

Übrigens, hast du in Hubris Comics auch das Greloks Reich Textspielchen gespielt am PC?
Wirklich witzig gemacht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was da rauskommt, wenn man alle zusammenschmeißt und einen frischen Schritt -kein Vault!- wagen lässt...)



Viel schlimmer als keine Vault, sogar eine eigene Vault! 
Bethesda Softworks


----------



## Veriquitas (28. März 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Als halbtoter Kurier in der Wüste beginnt das Spiel.
> In der PC Games gabs eine Vorschau mit diversen Infos, mehr will ich bis dahin aber auch gar nicht mehr wissen um nicht schon *zuviel* zu wissen.
> 
> Übrigens, hast du in Hubris Comics auch das Greloks Reich Textspielchen gespielt am PC?
> ...



Ne am Pc kam ich da wahrscheinlich nicht dran hab da nur so infos über die Comics gefunden sonst nichts.


----------



## Holdrio (28. März 2010)

Spoiler



Am PC im Eingang ist eine Meldung von einem Grognak der Barbar Fanclub der das Grelok Spiel testen komme in der Betatestabteilung hinten, dort ist der PC mit dem Spielchen drauf


----------



## Veriquitas (30. März 2010)

Ah fällt mir wieder ein das ich das gelesen hab, aber ich glaub irgendwie hab ich mich nicht weiter drüm gekümmert weil von was anderem abgelenkt war   und dann wieder vergessen aber ich muss eh nochmal zurück.Bin gerade im Tower und mittlerweile auch ein pseudo Vampir.


----------



## Holdrio (31. März 2010)

Wääääh dieser eklige Perk wo man Leichen fressen kann zum HP wiederherstellen?
Bei solchen kulinarischen Vorlieben empfehle ich einen Besuch in Andale, da gibts die leckersten Steaks im ganzen Ödland.


----------



## Bumblebee (31. März 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> ....empfehle ich einen Besuch in Andale, da gibts die leckersten Steaks im ganzen Ödland.


 
Aber nur wenn du voll aufmunitioniert bist


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2010)

Ich würde mal schätzen, ich hab seinerzeit rund 20-30 Schuss gebraucht.


----------



## Holdrio (31. März 2010)

Hm weiss jetzt gar nicht, was ihr da meint, in meiner Erinnerung...



Spoiler



...brach ich nachts in den Schuppen ein und naschte etwas dort yammi , erst beim rauskommen standen die alle da und hatte mich erwischt.
Aber war nur friedliches Gequassel und ob die Kannibalen auslöschen oder in Ruhe lassen dann dem Spieler überlassen.



Höchste Zeit dort auch in der GOTY mal einfahren, wollte ich eh schon ewig.
Aber was für härtere Fälle, Flammenwerfer oder Minigun, dann besser durchgeladen und griffbereit falls ich da wichtige Dinge vergessen haben sollte. 

P.S. Ha das war goil dort, mache erstmal auf guter Kumpel nun um noch einige der leckeren Fleischpasteten (nicht Steaks!) zu erhalten, das ist doch mal was für den Ödland Gourmet!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2010)

Ich hab mich seinerzeit auch gut mit denen verstanden (auch wenn ich ihre miserable Geheimhaltung ein bißchen peinlich fand), aber dann -typisch ich- mal "heimlich" geguckt, was hinter dieser komischen, schwer zu knackenden Tür zu finden ist...
Muss wohl so eine wie bei den Outcasts sein.  Jedenfalls wusste der Besitzer sofort und ohne etwas gesehen, gehört oder ge-sonstwas zu haben, dass und wer bei ihm eingebrochen ist und dass man den jetzt abknallen muss. Blöd für den Verein, dass meine 6 Freunde die ~5m Abstand, in denen sie mich abgepasst haben, schneller zurückgelegen, als die (ersten beiden) überhaupt den Abzug durchziehen konnten. 
Minigun braucht man da aber nicht. Ehe die angelaufen ist, ist man mit der .45 auf dem Heimweg. (Für den Flamer könnte es aber eine der wenigen Stellen sein, wo man mal was anderes als Kakerlaken grillen kann... Sagte wer was von Steak? )


----------



## Holdrio (1. April 2010)

Mutanten, Ghule und gepanzertes wie Skorpione und Mirelurks brennen auch sehr gut.



> Jedenfalls wusste der Besitzer sofort und ohne etwas gesehen, gehört  oder ge-sonstwas zu haben, dass und wer bei ihm eingebrochen ist und  dass man den jetzt abknallen muss.



Du musst eben nicht gleich pampig werden im Gespräch, dann klappts auch mit Freunde bleiben und Linda spendiert sogar jeden Tag eine feine Fleischpastete mit Ödländergeschmack mmmmmmmmh lecker. 
Gönne mir noch ein paar von denen, beglücke erstmal die Kinderchen in Lamplight mit den 60 Stk. "Pilzdünger" aus Andale, aber später wird dann schon noch für Ordnung gesorgt dort.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. April 2010)

Ich versteh nich wie alle meinen das die Mirelurks gut brennen, ich hab voll die Probleme gegen die oder eher gesagt gegen die Nukalurks. Auch mit Flammenwerfer..


----------



## Holdrio (1. April 2010)

Hängt natürlich vom Zustand (=Schadenswert) ab und wohl auch vom Grosse Waffen Skill und wie hoch der ist.
Mir kommts wie bei Skorpionen schon immer leichter vor mit dem Flammenwerfer als mit Schusswaffen, meine damit aber immer auch den Flammenspeier, die stärkste Version im Originalspiel im Topzustand.
Von da an wo ich den hatte fühlte ich mich in DC unbesiegbar, selbst wenn eine ganze Horde Mutanten oder Ghule vor der Nase aufkreuzten. 

Bei den Mirelurks kann man mit Schusswaffen mit dem VATS aber nachhelfen und damit zielsicher direkt in die ungepanzerte Visage schiessen, so sind sie auch schnell weg.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. April 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Hängt natürlich vom Zustand (=Schadenswert) ab und wohl auch vom Grosse Waffen Skill und wie hoch der ist.
> Mir kommts wie bei Skorpionen schon immer leichter vor mit dem Flammenwerfer als mit Schusswaffen, meine damit aber immer auch den Flammenspeier, die stärkste Version im Originalspiel im Topzustand.
> Von da an wo ich den hatte fühlte ich mich in DC unbesiegbar, selbst wenn eine ganze Horde Mutanten oder Ghule vor der Nase aufkreuzten.
> 
> Bei den Mirelurks kann man mit Schusswaffen mit dem VATS aber nachhelfen und damit zielsicher direkt in die ungepanzerte Visage schiessen, so sind sie auch schnell weg.



Ka ich habe trotzdem Probleme gegen die, bei den Skorpionen nehm ich nur Nahkampfwaffen weil man immer so laufen kann das die einen nie treffen.So wie bei fast allen Viechern, die in den Nahkampf gehen.


----------



## Olstyle (1. April 2010)

Am einfachsten geht es immer noch wenn man mit VATS und einer anständigen Wumme auf das Gesicht zielt.
Edit: Merke: Erst aktualisieren, dann posten -.- .


----------



## Veriquitas (1. April 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Am einfachsten geht es immer noch wenn man mit VATS und einer anständigen Wumme auf das Gesicht zielt.
> Edit: Merke: Erst aktualisieren, dann posten -.- .



Jo dennoch machen die mir am meisten probleme bis jetzt, ich spiel aber auch auf schwer vieleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## Holdrio (1. April 2010)

Wieso "Ka", deinen Reparaturskill und Zustand der Waffen siehst doch im Pipboy?
Zum Beispiel ein normaler Flammenwerfer auf 30% ist buchstäblich kein grosser Burner mehr.



> Am einfachsten geht es immer noch wenn man mit VATS und einer  anständigen Wumme auf das Gesicht zielt.


Stimmt schon, aber ohne "Sprint des Sensemanns" nur beim ersten.
Danach Wumme wegstecken und rennen die noch einfachere und beste Lösung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. April 2010)

Hab auch den Eindruck, dass für gepanzerte Zeitgenossen weiterhin die Mechanik aus F1 und F2 gilt:
Waffen mit hoher Schadenswirkung pro Projektil sind nötig. (Besonders stark siehts man bei Robotern. Mit dem Jagdgewehr macht man kaum Kratzer, mit der .44 sind sie weg wie nichts. Bei Raidern dagegen ist es egal, welche von beiden man nimmt. Gegen Mirelurks kann man aber auch mit der 10mm noch einigermaßen was ausrichten und Nuka Lurks kann man sich Stück-für-Stück vornehmen)


_Edit_:
Ehe einem Lurk-Hunter in so großer Zahl auflauern, dass man 3 Stück gleichzeitig bekämpfen muss, ist man am Sprinten


----------



## Veriquitas (2. April 2010)

Naja ich haue jetzt erstmal ab und komm mit meiner Minigun wieder, hab ja mittlerweile genug Muni dafür.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2010)

Viel Spaß. Ich hab die kürzlich mal wieder rausgekramt (jetzt mit knapp 100% Big Guns) und finde sie immer noch unbrauchbar.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. April 2010)

Also ich finde die grossen Waffen eher unbrauchbar natürlich macht es auch mit dennen Spass aber die Last zusätzlich mit zu schlepen kann bei einem langen Quest zum nachteil werden da es sehr viel an Gewicht verbaucht.
Meine Hauptwaffen die zum Einsatz kommen sind die Kampflinte, chinesisches Sturmgewähr, 10mm Pistole und die 45er Magnum natürlich alle in der verbesserten Version.
Ach ja genau das Plasmagewehr habe ich noch vergessen macht auch immensen Schaden aber man findet dafür nicht so häufig neue Waffen um sie zu Reparieren und denn Rösti so eine art Schwert wo brennt kann man selber bauen und ist auch  sehr effektiv gegen kleinvieh selbst die Raider werden damit ohne Probleme zerstückelt.
Jeder mag es halt anders z.B. benutze ich nicht die 10mm schnellfeuer Pistole da sie zu wenig Schaden macht und die 10mm Pistole in der verbesserten Version ist sehr gut damit bekomme ich auch Supermutanten ohne Probleme platt.
@Veriquitas zwecks Mirukelproblem falls du es noch nicht geschaffst hast empfehle ich dir Waffen wie die Flinte oder Kampflinte für die nähe da sie sehr grossen Schaden machen und für eine Weitere entfernung das Sturmgewähr oder sogar das chnesische Sturmgewähr.
Falls du schon Energiewaffen hast die sind auch effektiv aber dann mehr Plasma als Laser und wie schon gesagt immer ins Gesicht , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Veriquitas (2. April 2010)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Also ich finde die grossen Waffen eher unbrauchbar natürlich macht es auch mit dennen Spass aber die Last zusätzlich mit zu schlepen kann bei einem langen Quest zum nachteil werden da es sehr viel an Gewicht verbaucht.
> Meine Hauptwaffen die zum Einsatz kommen sind die Kampflinte, chinesisches Sturmgewähr, 10mm Pistole und die 45er Magnum natürlich alle in der verbesserten Version.
> Ach ja genau das Plasmagewehr habe ich noch vergessen macht auch immensen Schaden aber man findet dafür nicht so häufig neue Waffen um sie zu Reparieren und denn Rösti so eine art Schwert wo brennt kann man selber bauen und ist auch  sehr effektiv gegen kleinvieh selbst die Raider werden damit ohne Probleme zerstückelt.
> Jeder mag es halt anders z.B. benutze ich nicht die 10mm schnellfeuer Pistole da sie zu wenig Schaden macht und die 10mm Pistole in der verbesserten Version ist sehr gut damit bekomme ich auch Supermutanten ohne Probleme platt.
> ...


Hab die Kampfflinte letzendlich benutzt aber insgesammt hilft einfach nur alles drauf halten gegen Nukalurks, bin draussen und hab das Rezept,gegen normale Mirelurks nehm ich immer die Magnum, 2 Schüsse auf den Kopf und gut ist.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. April 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Hab die Kampfflinte letzendlich benutzt aber insgesammt hilft einfach nur alles drauf halten gegen Nukalurks, bin draussen und hab das Rezept,gegen normale Mirelurks nehm ich immer die Magnum, 2 Schüsse auf den Kopf und gut ist.



Die Magnum ist eine sehr gute Waffe und wenn du die verbessert Version findest hat sie noch mal enormen an Schaden bloss die Muni ist etwas rahr also am besten immer wenn Muni zum kaufen angeboten wird immer kaufen , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja wenn du die verbesserte Magnum finden möchtest die kannst du bei einem Quest bekommen aber wie ist halt die Frage und wo , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Holdrio (2. April 2010)

Ja sag es besser nicht, mir tun schon vom erwähnen wieder die Ohren weh wenn ich an den Ort denke. 
In der GOTY gibts sogar noch eine bessere Magnum als die, wer "normal" spielt wird die aber nie sehen.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. April 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Ja sag es besser nicht, mir tun schon vom erwähnen wieder die Ohren weh wenn ich an den Ort denke.
> In der GOTY gibts sogar noch eine bessere Magnum als die, wer "normal" spielt wird die aber nie sehen.



Das hört sich interrsant an, habe mir schon mal überkegt die GOTY zu installieren bzw erst mal zu kaufen aber man bekoomt ja alle 5 nur mit dem Hauptspiel einzeln gibts die nicht zu kaufen oder.
Nein natürlich verate ich nicht wo es sie zu finden gibt ist nur ein Ansporn um sie zu bekommen denn die macht sogar mehr Schaden als das chinesische Sturmgewähr einfach klasse aber das es in der GOTY eine noch bessere gibt 
Du meinst ja die DLCs oder meinst du diesen bestimmten Mod , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Holdrio (2. April 2010)

Nein kein Mod, die wird von einem der DLCs ganz offiziell eingebaut, es gibt eine ganze Reihe neuer Waffen mit denen, von "Hinterwäldlergewehr" bis "Menschenöffner". 
Einzeln gibts die nur bei GfWL, aber wenn die da immer noch 10€ pro Stück kosten ist die GOTY gar nicht teurer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. April 2010)

Bis auf den letzten DLC sollte es die auch einzeln auf DVD geben. Gibts da eigentlich auch mal eine 5,56mm Minigun? Mehr Kugeln und höhere Haltbarkeit sind ja ganz nett, aber mehr Durchschlagskraft und Reichweite ist sinnvoller und mit den Sturmgewehren kriegt man die Massen an Munition gar nicht verschossen... (44. dagegen geht mir -trotz ständigem nachkaufens- zunehmend aus. Lincolns Repeater für mittlere Entfernungen und .44 Magnum als Sniper sind eine schwer zu unterhaltende Kombination  )
Ich hab heute übrigens zum ersten Mal ein Loch in einer Levelbarrie gefunden. Erschreckend, wieviel (auch noch texturierte) Geometrie die Designer in Regionen gepflanzt haben, die man gar nicht zu Gesicht bekommen kann.


----------



## Veriquitas (2. April 2010)

Na das Spiel ist einfach der Hammer, was die für Ideen haben einfach nur lol.Fallout zeigt immer wieder wie es der Menschheit eines Tages ergehen kann.


----------



## snapstar123 (2. April 2010)

Na dann hole ich mir halt die ersten vier DLCs, die meisten sollen ja gar nicht so gut sein wie Brooken Stehl, das soll gut sein aber wenn die so teuer sind kann ich ja gleich das ganze Set kaufen mit dem Hauptspiel und allen fünf DLCs, kann ja dann das andere wieder verkaufen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## ThoR65 (3. April 2010)

Na ja, alle DLC würd ich mir nie wieder kaufen. Wie schon erwähnt, ist Broken Steel das einzig brauchbare Addon.
Ich hab nun auch mal wieder angefangen FO3 zu spielen. Frisch installiert, die neue E-MOD drauf und los. Da ich weiss, das man für den Ausbau der alten Militärbasis das eine oder andere Teil benötigt  , hab ich mir an den weniger feindverseuchten Locations meinen "Baustoffbedarf" zusammengesammelt.
Danach locker fluffig die Hauptquest bis zum Angriff der Pride auf den Aufbereiter gespielt. Doch was ist das  . Die Riesenblechbüchse der Pride hat sich wahrscheinlich ein Virus im Kampfprotokoll eingefangen. Da latscht die Dose doch nur noch über die erste Brücke, nebenbei genau einen Heli vom Himmel kratzend, und bleibt dann einfach vor der zweiten Brücke stehen. Die Lyons Pride Mitglieder ballern auf irgendwelche nicht vorhandenen Gegnern rum  super, muss man denn alles selbst machen?!? 
Kurz und gut... Savegame ohne E-Mod geladen... alles läuft normal.. Aufbereiter gestartet... in der Zitadelle aufgewacht.. (Spielstand speichern).. den Spielstand mit E-Mod neu laden. Nun läuft wieder alles Rund. Aber das gesammelte Baumaterial ist weg. 
Auch wenn die E-Mod spielerisch einige Leckerbissen (besonders das abwechselnde Wetter und die neu hinzugekommenden Gegner) bietet, so ist die Ausführung schlecht.
Teilweise werden Spielstände nicht geschrieben, Schnellreisen sollte man so wenig wie möglich, nach einer gewissen Zeit des sammelns öffnen sich die "was hat der erlegte Gegner bei sich" Menues erst nach ca. 2 Minuten, bei jedem beenden des Spiel wirft Windows einen Programmfehler raus. Die Liste der Bugs lässt sich noch extrem erweitern, sodass ich von der derzeitigen Version der E-Mod nur abraten kann.


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Holdrio (3. April 2010)

Ich las für meinen Teil auch immer zuviel von Problemen mit EMOD, auch schon das automatische mehr Gegner spawnen lassen ist ein Problembringer erster Güte.
Deswegen soll man ja auch möglichst nicht schnellreisen, sonst pumpt man die ganze Gegend voll mit immer mehr Gegnern, ist doch doof ohne Schnellreise.
RAFO ist deutlich konservativer aber darum auch weniger problemanfällig, hatte mit dem und ohne die mehr Gegner Option (gibts da auch) nie Probleme seit gut 200 Std. 
Kann RAFO 1.xx nur empfehlen, jetzt gibt es auch schon das neue VENOM.



snapstar123 schrieb:


> Na dann hole ich mir halt die ersten vier DLCs,


Operation Anchorage (DLC Nr 1) gilt aber wirklich weit herum als schlechtester DLC, ist nur etwas Egoshootersimulation und fertig.
Du hast doch das Hauptspiel schon, kauf dir die GOTY, installiere DVD2 davon und verkauf sie wieder, das kommt am billigsten! 



ThoR65 schrieb:


> Na ja, alle DLC würd ich mir nie wieder kaufen. Wie schon erwähnt, ist Broken Steel das einzig brauchbare Addon.



Och so absolut kann man das nicht sagen, ist doch Geschmacksache, sogar OA fanden manche gut....ok das wirklich nicht viele. 
Ich fand Point Lookout top  mit dem grossen Gebiet und den debilen Rednecktypen, Pitt hat auch super Atmosphäre aber leider zu klein halt.
Zeta ist sehr linear aber mit den vielen schrägen Aufzeichnungen und den "alten" Typen dort gefiel mir auch super, bis auf den OA Flop für mich alle top.

@ruyven: Meinst du die unsichtbare Wand an der Weltgrenze?
Die kann man sogar ganz abschalten in der INI, weiss nur auswendig gerade nicht wo.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> @ruyven: Meinst du die unsichtbare Wand an der Weltgrenze?
> Die kann man sogar ganz abschalten in der INI, weiss nur auswendig gerade nicht wo.



Derartige Grenzen gibts an vielen Stellen. Gerade in den Randbereichen von DC, die komplett zur Wasteland-Map gehören, finden sich auch viele Geröllhaufen, die von beiden Seiten zugänglich sind und die mit den im Spiel gebotenen Bewegungsmöglichkeiten auch überquerbar wären, auf denen sich aber obendrauf eine unsichtbare Wand befindet, die jedes durchkommen unmöglich macht.
Ich hab jetzt ne Stelle in einer Map gefunden, wo die Designer wohl der Meinung waren, dass man auf den Haufen eh nicht raufkommt. Tut man aber und flugs steht man hinter den Kulisse 
'türlich könnte man sowas auch per cheat regeln, aber das schöne ist doch gerade, dass man was gefunden hat


----------



## Holdrio (3. April 2010)

Hei Screenshot und Ortsbeschreibung her, auch wissen will. 
Etwa in Takoma Park? Da war ich extra noch nicht, erst mit dem neuen DC Interiors dann.

Apropos Minigun, mit sowas kommt echt Freude auf im Gegensatz zur schlappen Originalversion.


----------



## snapstar123 (3. April 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Hei Screenshot und Ortsbeschreibung her, auch wissen will.
> Etwa in Takoma Park? Da war ich extra noch nicht, erst mit dem neuen DC Interiors dann.
> 
> Apropos Minigun, mit sowas kommt echt Freude auf im Gegensatz zur schlappen Originalversion.



Also die Minigun macht ja schon so viel Schaden wie eine Fatman , die bekommt man aber auch nur durch die GOTY oder einen Mod.
Beim Hauptspiel ist die nicht zu bekommen und da sehe ich auch die 45 Magnum ist das die wo du gemeint hast die verbesserte Version die man durh die GOTY bekommen kann auch andere Waffen wo ich sehe.
Ich glaube ich hole mir die komplete GOTY und das doppelte Hauptspiel verkaufe ich an einem freund , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Holdrio (3. April 2010)

Ne die von Broken Steel nennt sich Callahans Magnum aber die finden sowieso nur die ganz bösen Jungs die noch weniger Freunde im Ödland wollen, als man sowieso schon hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2010)

Jup, Takoma Park. Übrigens eine ziemlich sinnlose Ecke. Abgesehen von der Feststellung, dass man Behmoths auch Wegsnipern kann (okay: die ersten 50% Lebenspunkte hab ich weggebombt), hat der Ausflug irgendwie gar nichts gebracht.

Wie es geht, steht im Wiki (aber das hab ich erst hinterher gelesen)
Wichtig: Vorher speichern. Es ist nämlich ziemlich schwer, wieder zurückzukommen (aber möglich, wenn du nochmehr suchen willst  )

_Zum Screenshot_:
Ne Tragekapazität von 475 ist aber auch nur per Cheat drin, oder ist mir was ganz wichtiges entgangen?


----------



## Holdrio (3. April 2010)

Nene nichts entgangen aber auch kein Cheat, das kommt vom RAFO Mod.
Mit sparen (10'000 für den besten +125 Rucksack), Glück haben (+40 Artefakt gefunden), allen 3 Rängen von "Starker Rücken" und Stärke auf 10 kamen die 475 zustande.

Takoma Park gefiel mir schon gut damals, ist halt wie viele Orte im Ödland (Chryslus Gebäude, Roosevelt Akademie, Corvega Fabrik usw) einfach der Spass am entdecken ohne besonderen Sinn.


----------



## snapstar123 (4. April 2010)

Gibts eigentlich ein Lösungsbuch für die 5 DLCs oder nicht.
Ich weis ja nicht in wie weit sich das Gebiet verändert oder vergrössert , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Holdrio (4. April 2010)

Mööönsch Snapstar das Spiel lebt doch vom Entdeckerfeeling, mit Lösungsbuch auf den Knien verdirbst dir das nur. 
Und sonst gibts im Inet alles an Infos wie auf der guten Wiki Seite.

Die neuen Gebiete sind ausser bei OA und Broken Steel am Anfang auch alle getrennt vom Hauptspiel und erst nach Ladevorgang begehbar.


----------



## snapstar123 (5. April 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Mööönsch Snapstar das Spiel lebt doch vom Entdeckerfeeling, mit Lösungsbuch auf den Knien verdirbst dir das nur.
> Und sonst gibts im Inet alles an Infos wie auf der guten Wiki Seite.
> 
> Die neuen Gebiete sind ausser bei OA und Broken Steel am Anfang auch alle getrennt vom Hauptspiel und erst nach Ladevorgang begehbar.




O.K. danke für die Info, ich nutze das Lösungsbuch auch mehr als Handbuch für das Ödland denn ich bein ein Mensch der bei Rollenspielen alles schaffen will auch alles an Waffen und auch so alles was es gibt halt.
Das Lösungsbuch ist in manchen Situationen sehr hilfreich , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Holdrio (7. April 2010)

Mir ist keine neue Auflage bekannt mit den DLC Inhalten auch noch drin, bei Oblivion gabs sowas glaub noch nach den Addons.
Aber da fragst einfach in einem Forum wie hier oder guggst auf der Wikiseite nach, null Problemo.


----------



## herethic (8. April 2010)

Wenn ich einmal Medikamente nehme oder Alkohol trinke und dann nie wieder,wirkt sich das dann das ganze Spiel lang auf meine Fähigkeiten aus?

Ich intreptier das im Handbuch so als ist man praktisch dazu gezwungen diese Sachen zu nehmen wenn man sie einmal genommen hat.


----------



## Holdrio (8. April 2010)

Nönö, negative Auswirkungen gibts erst bei Abhängigkeiten nach mehrfach was nehmen, aber auch die können bei Ärzten gegen Kohle geheilt werden.
Oder auch an der eigenen Medistation sobald man die gekauft hat.


----------



## herethic (8. April 2010)

Diese AP hab ich die bei jedem VAST neu?

Und kann man beim Vast auch so machen:
Gegner 1 Kopf und linkes Bein,Gegner 2 Brust und wieder Gegner 1 rechter Arm?


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Diese AP hab ich die bei jedem VAST neu?


Nein, du musst schon etwas warten bis die Ap regeneriert sind.


> Und kann man beim Vast auch so machen:
> Gegner 1 Kopf und linkes Bein,Gegner 2 Brust und wieder Gegner 1 rechter Arm?


Ja, kann man.


----------



## herethic (8. April 2010)

Kann man auf irgendeine Art schnell zwischen den Waffen wechseln?


----------



## snapstar123 (8. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Kann man auf irgendeine Art schnell zwischen den Waffen wechseln?



Du kannst die Waffen auf die Zahlen belegen wenn du in deinem Pit Boy bist bei Waffen einfach auf die Waffe und die Zahl z.B. 1 wählen, da kannst du auch Stimpaks nehmen auf 9 z.B. , Mfg Snapstar

Ach ja es gibt eine Eigenschaft die du aber erst später im Spiel auswählen kannst, die hat die Funktion wenn du ein Gegner im V.A.T.S. tötest dann ist die Leiste wieder voll aber das gibt es erst ab Level 18 oder 20 weis nicht mehr genau, Mfg Snapstar


----------



## herethic (8. April 2010)

Aber nicht irgendwie per Mausrad,oder?

Also wenn ich z.B eine Pistole habe und aufeinmal steht ein Monster vor mir und ich muss auf Nahangriff wechseln

Kann man Leichen eigentlich wie bei Gothic 3 ausnehmen?


----------



## snapstar123 (8. April 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Aber nicht irgendwie per Mausrad,oder?
> 
> Also wenn ich z.B eine Pistole habe und aufeinmal steht ein Monster vor mir und ich muss auf Nahangriff wechseln
> 
> Kann man Leichen eigentlich wie bei Gothic 3 ausnehmen?



Weis ich jetzt leider nicht muss es erst wieder mal zocken bin aber mit meinem neuen Sys erst mal beschäftigt.
Also man kann so weit ich weis nur mit denn Zahlen die Waffen wechseln was aber kein Problem ist und das mit denn Leichen weis ich nicht was du meinst die haben natürlich sachen dabei wo du nehmen kannst wie Waffen Muni und Rüstung aber ich denke du meinst was anderes oder , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## herethic (8. April 2010)

snapstar123 schrieb:


> Weis ich jetzt leider nicht muss es erst wieder mal zocken bin aber mit meinem neuen Sys erst mal beschäftigt.
> Also man kann so weit ich weis nur mit denn Zahlen die Waffen wechseln was aber kein Problem ist und das mit denn Leichen weis ich nicht was du meinst die haben natürlich sachen dabei wo du nehmen kannst wie Waffen Muni und Rüstung aber ich denke du meinst was anderes oder , Mfg Snapstar


Waffen und Muniton meinte ich auch,aber auch Schuppen,Fell und Fleisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. April 2010)

Es gibt einen Kanibalen-Perk, mit dem kann aber afaik nichts nehmen, sondern nur Hitpoints regenerieren. (nur "hier essen", kein "zum mitnehmen")


----------



## herethic (10. April 2010)

Es gibt doch ein HD-Pack für Fallout oder?

Was bringt das eigentlich?

Sieht das Spiel damit besser aus,oder kann man mit dem Teil dann auf 1920x1080 spielen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. April 2010)

In 1080p sollte man auch so spielen können 
Das HD-Pack bietet höher aufgelöste (z.T. aber wohl auch veränderte) Texturen. Der VRAM-Verbrauch soll aber enorm sein. (weswegen ich es mit meinen 512MB gar nicht erst ausprobiert habe)


----------



## Holdrio (10. April 2010)

Hol dir die bald kommende HD5870 2GB, das wird die ideale Texturmodkarte! 

Der Name "HD Pack" ist halt etwas doof und uralt ist das Ding auch schon, besser die guten Texturpacks von NMC nach eigenem Geschmack zusammenstellen, die gibts jetzt sogar alle zusammen in einem:
NMCs_Texture_Pack_for_FO3 at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community
Die Mutter aller Texturpacks!


----------



## Wendigo (10. April 2010)

Habe gerade Fallout 3 auf meinem Laptop installiert. Wozu würdet ihr mir nun raten? Welcher Mod usw. Wenn es den ein usw. gibt


----------



## Holdrio (10. April 2010)

Naja das "usw" wie das grosse Texturpack im letzten Post wohl weniger, oder wieviel VRAM hat denn so ein Laptop? 

Meine Lieblingsmods hab ich glaub paar Seiten vorher geschrieben, aber beim Nexus findet jeder was für seinen Geschmack:
Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community


----------



## Wendigo (10. April 2010)

1024 MB RAM.

Die max Levelanhebung und mehr Waffen wären nicht schlecht. Geht denn das?


----------



## snapstar123 (11. April 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> 1024 MB RAM.
> 
> Die max Levelanhebung und mehr Waffen wären nicht schlecht. Geht denn das?



Natürlich für Fallout 3 bekommst du eigentlich alles einen Level 100Mod der ist aber übertrieben denn Level 40Mod ist zu empfehlen und neue Waffen bekommst du bei denn DLCs also die erweiterungen aber es gibt auch Mods für andere Waffen sogar für dein eigenes Zuhause gibt es Mods wo du eigene Waffen herstellen kannst.
Alles hier im Thread zu finden , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Holdrio (11. April 2010)

Ah nicht übel die 1024MB, damit kannst ruhig auch Texturmods probieren, gelöscht sind sie bei Problemen oder nicht gefallen ja schnell wieder.


----------



## snapstar123 (11. April 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Ah nicht übel die 1024MB, damit kannst ruhig auch Texturmods probieren, gelöscht sind sie bei Problemen oder nicht gefallen ja schnell wieder.



Müsste auf jeden fall reichen mit meiner 280GTX die ja auch 1024MB hat hatte ich auch nie Probleme was denn Speicher anging selbst mit Texturmods und HD-Mods usw. dürfte also kein Problem sein und ich denke nicht das die Auflösung von sein Laptop 1920x1200 hat das verbraucht ja auch enorm an VRam sowie AA und AF.
@Wendigo was für eine Auflösung hat dein Laptop eigentlich und was für eine Graka ist drinnen das würde mich interresieren , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Wendigo (11. April 2010)

http://www.notebooksnochgünstiger.de/eshop.php?action=article_detail&s_supplier_aid=0612923

Ist eine 4650


----------



## Olstyle (11. April 2010)

Wenn die Anbindung des VRam nicht total miserabel ist(ein GPU-Z Shot wäre ganz interessant) sollte die Karte Texturmods schlucken wie nichts. Dafür dürfte es bei anderen Optikverbesserungen mit der Leistung an sich etwas eng werden.


----------



## snapstar123 (11. April 2010)

Es geht der Laptop hat ja eine geringe Auflösung was wieder zum vorteil des VRams ist, auf jeden fall ist Fallout 3 schon mal möglich mit hohen Einstellungen zu zocken würde ich jetzt mal sagen dann hat er noch einen Dual drinnen bloss mit hohen Texturmods wirds Eng glaube ich nicht wegen dem Vram sondern allgemein die Leistung der Grafikkarte.
Für ein Laptop gar nicht mal schlecht bloss würde ich mir extra eine maus und eine Tastatur kaufen denn so zocken ist die Hölle , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Holdrio (12. April 2010)

Ohne Maus am Laptop spielen LOL , dagegen ist ja sogar auf XBOX mit Pad spielen und zielen noch richtig angenehm. 
Vermute mal sehr schwer eine Maus wird er schon haben.


----------



## Wendigo (12. April 2010)

CPU taktet sich in idle runter. Ich hoffe, das reicht.
Wenn ich einen Mod einbinden möchte, brauche ich dafür die DVD?


----------



## Holdrio (12. April 2010)

Wenn du das im Launcher tun willst schon, der startet ja nur mit DVD drin.
Aber sobald man mit Mods zu hantieren beginnt ist der Mod Manager sowieso besser:
Fallout mod manager | Get Fallout mod manager at SourceForge.net


----------



## Wendigo (12. April 2010)

Ok

Und welche Mods sind nun zu empfehlen? Also mehr Levelup und Waffen wären nett. Link zu diesen wäre ebenfalls sehr hilfreich.


----------



## herethic (12. April 2010)

Wie kämpft ihr eigentlich?

Bei Attacke sind zwei Striche und wenn ich die linke Maustaste für Angriff auswählen will funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## Veriquitas (14. April 2010)

Das einzige was ich an dem Spiel zu bemängeln hab es gibt zu wenig Waffen, ich bin noch nicht so weit aber es wiederholt sich viel in der Hinsicht. Ich konnte jetzt über 1 Woche net zocken aber ich finde es so an sich schon sehr rar. Oder eher gesagt weniger Waffentypen, ich finde schon wenn man nen gutes remake macht gehören noch mehr Waffen dazu.


----------



## Bumblebee (14. April 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das einzige was ich an dem Spiel zu bemängeln hab es gibt zu wenig Waffen, ich bin noch nicht so weit aber es wiederholt sich viel in der Hinsicht. Ich konnte jetzt über 1 Woche net zocken aber ich finde es so an sich schon sehr rar. Oder eher gesagt weniger Waffentypen, ich finde schon wenn man nen gutes remake macht gehören noch mehr Waffen dazu.


 
Kann ich jetzt nicht nachvollziehen
Also ich bin durchaus immer zufrieden gewesen


----------



## ThoR65 (14. April 2010)

Zu wenig Waffentypen?  Ok.... was zahlst für eine Teslakanone??? Porto übernehme ich bei entsprechenden Angebot. 
Spass beiseite. Im Laufe des Spiels bekommst Du schon das eine oder andere Vitalitätsbeendigungsgerät. Und wenn Du noch Mods ala RAFO oder E-Mod installiert hast, brauchst Du morgens mindestens 2 Stunden, bevor Du passendes Gerät für Deinen Streifzug durchs Ödland rausgesucht hast (im Prinzip wie Frauen im Badezimmer oder vorm Kleiderschrank). 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Holdrio (14. April 2010)

Ja Veriquitas du hast doch die GOTY, spiel mal die Addons, da gibts noch diverse neue Dingers zu entdecken.
Und wenn das immer noch nicht genug ist gibts bei Nexus massig Waffenmods.
Wenig sinds aber auch normal schon nicht wenn man die ganze Liste sieht:
Fallout 3 weapons - The Vault, the Fallout wiki - Fallout, Fallout 2, Fallout 3, Fallout: New Vegas and more


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. April 2010)

Naja. Die Gesamtzahl geht - aber die meisten Waffen davon machen sich im Spiel kaum bemerkbar.
Nakampf: komplett sinnlos (-> 33% weg)
Kleine Waffen: 27 Einträge für die Grundversion. 12 davon sind aber nur einzigartige Sonderausführungen anderer. Von den verbleibenden 15 Waffen sind 5 sinnlos, weil man sie kurz vor oder sogar erst nach einer auf ganzer Linie besseren Alternative erhält, 2 sind nur für Stealth-Einsätze zu gebrauchen und eine ausschließlich zum Snipern. Von den verbleibenden 7 unterscheiden sich Railway und Hunting Rifle so gut wie gar nicht, die 10mm wird man nach kurzer Zeit gegen die 10mm SMG eintauschen, die Combat Shotgun bietet kaum Vorteile gegenüber der Chineses Assault und selbige kann ebenfalls als 10mm SMG-Alternative genutzt werden. Bleiben Chinese Assault, Hunting und .44 als wirklich nutzbare kleine Waffen.
Energie Waffen: Bis kurz vor Schluss des Grundspiels sind genau zwei Stück in nenneswertem Umfange verfügbar...
Schwere Waffen: 6 Grundmodelle, davon eins wegen Munitionsmangel quasi nicht nutzbar und eins mit sehr geringer Reichweite.

Summe: 9 nutzbare Waffen in Fallout 3 Original.
Half Life 2 bietet mehr...
Schwerwiegender aber:
Fallout 1 bot 3 gut nutzbare Pistolen (+ die 10mm), 5 Gewehre (die alle eine gewisse Zeit des Spiels lang Sinn machten), 2 gute schwere und 3 gute Energiewaffen. Macht 13 Waffen, die man genutzt hat (zuzüglich Spezialwaffen. Und das alte Special-System machte Nahkampf wesentlich attraktiver, was noch einemal eine ganze Menge Abwechslung reinwirft)
Fallout 2 ist auch in dieser Kategorie "Fallout 1 *2" und bietet (nebst einer Reihe weniger sinnvoller Waffen) 10 Pistolen, 8 Gewehre, 3 schwere und 5 Energiewaffen. Dazu kommen eine ganze Reihe von Modifikationen, die man zusätzlich nutzten wird und natürlich eine weitere Latte Spezialwaffen. So oder so ist man bei 26 "normalen" Schusswaffen, die man sinnvoll in einem Spiel nutzen kann. (in der ersten Spielstunde nutzt aber zwangsweise auch Nahkampfwaffen)
Deutlich mehr als in Fallout 3. Das hat zwar nicht soviel Waffen weniger, aber das meiste sind nur leicht verbesserte Variationen und die Standardausführung eines Großteils der Waffen hätte man sich komplett sparen, weil die besseren Versionen fast von Anfang an zur Verfügung stehen. Kritisch ist in dem Zusammenhang auch, dass es keine Stärkeanforderung mehr gibt. In F1 habe ich einige Waffen schlichtweg nicht nutzen können, bis ich eine Powerrüstung hatte. F2 hat einem einige Waffen recht früh präsentiert, aber ehe man sie sich leisten konnte, verging eine gewisse Zeit.


Mal ne ganz andere Frage: Gibt es ein Tool, dass einem sagt, welche Gegenden man noch nicht vollständig erkundet hat? Ich verliere in DC langsam den Überblick.


----------



## Holdrio (15. April 2010)

Dafür reicht doch die lokale Karte, wo es schwarz ist war man noch nicht.



> Summe: 9 nutzbare Waffen in Fallout 3 Original.
> Half Life 2 bietet mehr...



LöL ihr Waffenfreaks, das ist aber wirklich seeeeehr subjektiv mit den 9 und HL2 ja auch ein Egoshooter, sogar von denen haben viele aber noch weniger zu bieten.
So ganz nebenbei spielt es ja auch noch 200 Jahre nach dem Atomkrieg und die meisten hausen in verlotterten Hütten und Ruinen, trotzdem immer noch alles von kleinen Waffen bis zu grossen Dingern verfügbar, hätten eigentlich im Gegenteil viel weniger sein sollen.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Summe: 9 nutzbare Waffen in Fallout 3 Original.
> Half Life 2 bietet mehr...


 
Na ja - kann man so oder so sehen
Ich weiss - ist etwas provokativ - aber nicht böse gemeint
Brauchst du wirklich +/- 9 verschiedene Waffen in F3??


----------



## Rizzard (15. April 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Brauchst du wirklich +/- 9 verschiedene Waffen in F3??


 
Brauchen bestimmt, nur sollten die wirklich was bringen und sich von einander unterscheiden. Oft gibt es zig Waffen welche aber nur eine andere Optik vom Hersteller bekommen haben.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. April 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Brauchen bestimmt ....


 
Ok - ich stelle die Frage mal andersrum

Was wird *vermisst*??


----------



## ThoR65 (15. April 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ok - ich stelle die Frage mal andersrum
> 
> Was wird *vermisst*??


 
Pfeil und Bogen?!?


----------



## Rizzard (15. April 2010)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Pfeil und Bogen?!?


 
Dazu noch der altbewährte Spehr und wir hätten wirklich postapokalyptische Waffen, bei denen die Munition nicht ausgeht.


----------



## ThoR65 (15. April 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Dazu noch der altbewährte Sperr und wir hätten wirklich postapokalytische Waffen, bei denen die Munition nicht ausgeht.


 

Eben.. ich stell mir grad vor, wie der Alterego des Abends am Lagerfeuer sitzt, und aus ein paar Ästen und toten Fluglebewesen neue Pfeile bastelt. Wobei man ja noch verschiedene Federn zur Auswahl haben müsste.


----------



## Rizzard (15. April 2010)

Die Pfeilspitze noch stellenweise an exotischen Kröten reiben und der Todespfeil mit Extras ist geboren


----------



## Veriquitas (15. April 2010)

Ja wie gesagt ich bin auch noch nicht so weit, aber das ist mir halt bis jetzt so aufgefallen. Würde gerne wieder zocken aber im Moment bleib mir nix anderes übrig, als Diablo\Hellfire auf dem Laptop zu spielen bis mein Mainboard wieder da ist.


----------



## Holdrio (15. April 2010)

Phu das ist hart mitten in Fallout 3 ein kaputtes Hardwareteil, beileid!
Aber mach dann wirklich vielleicht erstmal die DLCs, die zusätzlichen Waffen kannst du auch im Hauptspiel benutzen danach.



ThoR65 schrieb:


> Pfeil und Bogen?!?



Gibts doch....oder fast wenigstens , die Pfeilpistole! 
Die ist ganz lustig gegen Todeskrallen, die werden so langsam, dass man sogar rückwärts vor denen hergehen und ihnen die lange Nase machen kann.
Viele Waffen sind halt auch mehr nur zum Spass oder Sammlerstücke.
In New Vegas hätte ich aber viel lieber mehr Nebenquests und längere Hauptquest als mehr Waffen.


----------



## Wendigo (15. April 2010)

Pfwil und Bogen sind auch eher die Waffen des ww4.
Welche mods für das reine Grundspiel sind nun zu empfehlen?


----------



## Holdrio (15. April 2010)

DC Interiors auf jeden Fall, das normale DC wirkt dagegen richtig langweilig mit viel weniger zu entdecken.
Sonst halt Geschmacksache, die populärsten findet man bei Nexus mit Kategorien nach Downloads oder Endorsements sortieren schnell.
Wer keine Lust auf selber zusammen suchen hat kann auch ein komplettes Paket wie EMOD, VENOM oder RAFO installieren, die letzten beiden gibts***
VENOM ist aber noch eine Betaversion.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Dafür reicht doch die lokale Karte, wo es schwarz ist war man noch nicht.



Es ist aber "ein bißchen" unkomfortabel, 50+ Locations zu bereisen, um zu gucken, ob noch Lücken auf der Karte sind 
Und im Wasteland kann man diese Methode ganz vergessen. Eine automatische Lösung wäre schön.




> LöL ihr Waffenfreaks, das ist aber wirklich seeeeehr subjektiv mit den 9 und HL2 ja auch ein Egoshooter, sogar von denen haben viele aber noch weniger zu bieten.



Eben. Es ist vollkommen normal, dass Egoshooter wenig Waffen haben, schließlich geht es da ums ballern. In einem Rollenspiel geht es ums Ausrüstung sammeln und verbessern. (oder eben auch nicht)



> So ganz nebenbei spielt es ja auch noch 200 Jahre nach dem Atomkrieg und die meisten hausen in verlotterten Hütten und Ruinen, trotzdem immer noch alles von kleinen Waffen bis zu grossen Dingern verfügbar, hätten eigentlich im Gegenteil viel weniger sein sollen.



Die Anzahl ist noch ein ganz anderes Thema (nicht nur von Waffen. Selbst bei der in Fallout3 tatsächlich lebenden Population -die viel zu klein ist-, sollte nach wenigen Jahrzehnten jeder Stein im Wasteland umgegraben gewesen sein. Stattdessen findet man Medizinschränkchen mit kostbaren Anti-Strahlungsmedikamenten, die man aus dutzenden Metern Entfernung sehen kann, sowieso Tonnenweise Konserven, etc. (und das obwohl es kaum Anzeichen von lokaler Nahrungsproduktion gibt, sieht man von ein bißchen Jagd ab)
Mir ginge es aber erstmal nur um die Typen von Waffen. Aus unerfindlichen Gründen wurden 95% der Waffentypen des 21. Jhd. vollkommen verdampft, wärend die restlichen 5% unbeschadet und in großer Stückzahl überlebt haben.




Bumblebee schrieb:


> Na ja - kann man so oder so sehen
> Ich weiss - ist etwas provokativ - aber nicht böse gemeint
> Brauchst du wirklich +/- 9 verschiedene Waffen in F3??



Eben nicht. Das ist ja das Problem. Es sollte durchaus möglich sein, dass Spiel mit 2 Waffen durchzuspielen (von denen man die erste nach sehr kurzer Zeit nicht mehr braucht). Da fehlt einfach die Abwechslung.




ThoR65 schrieb:


> Pfeil und Bogen?!?



Ganz ehrlich: Das wäre der erste Kandidat.
200 Jahre nachdem das letzte mal hochwertige Stähle, Feinmechaniken und Munition gefertigt wurden, sollten Pfeil&Bogen, Armbrüste und Speere die meist genutzten Waffen im Wasteland sein. Die verbleibenden Schusswaffen sollten größtenteils in schlechten Zustand oder primitive Eigenbauten sein (die Pipegun aus F2 war ein perfektes Beispiel).
Es wäre aber auch schon sehr viel Wert, wenn F3 die vorhandenen Waffen besser aufteilen würde.
Anstatt mit einer 10mm Pistole sollte man mit einer .32er oder nur mit der BB den Bunker verlassen, alternativ sollte 10mm Munition in den ersten Spielstunden so selten sein, dass man andere Waffen einsetzen muss. Die Combat Shotgun sollte erst 4-5 Level nach der Sawed Off auftauchen - nicht zeitgleich oder gar davor. Das gleiche gilt für Chinese und normaler Assault und wenn man dem Jagdgewehr die "Haltbarkeit" der Sniper Rifle verpasst hätte, dann wäre man ebenfalls gezwungen, es nur aus dem Hinterhalt einzusetzen und sonst z.B. eine kleine Pistole als Primärwaffe einzusetzen.

Weiteres Potential ließe sich durch eine geschickte Verteilung der Verbesserten Waffen rausschlagen. Was soll ich mit einer verbesserten Chinesischen Pistole, wenn ich schon lange die Chinese Assault einsetze? Sicher: Das Ding ist witzig. Aber einfach radikal unterlegen, auch im Vergleich zu meinen Gegnern. Und das ich die modifizierte Plasma-Rifle vor Lincolns Repeater erhalte, macht auch nicht wirklich viel Sinn. Das verbesserte Jagdgewehr (dass nun wirklich vor Lincolns kommen sollte), habe ich erst im zweiten Spiel und durch Zufall entdeckt. Natürlich viel zu spät, auf Level 30...

Wie schon weiter oben festgestellt: F3 hat gar nicht mal so wenige Waffen. Aber es macht bei den meisten einfach keinen Sinn, sie einzusetzen, es sei denn, man will sich selbst einschränken. Ein Spiel sollte einem aber eigentlich Einschränkungen vorgeben, damit man sich freuen kann, wenn man sie überwindet.


----------



## ChaoticBlessings (15. April 2010)

Wo wir gerade beim Thema "Einschränkungen" sind... war ich eigentlich der Einzige, der sich maßlos darüber geärgert hat, dass ein "Open World" Spiel ein Ende hat? Ich fand es furchtbar, dass ich einen Abspann gesehen habe und danach wieder im Hauptmenü war. Insbesondere von Bethesda, die immerhin uach Morrowind und Oblivion gemacht haben, habe ich anderes erwartet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2010)

Ich fand es auch sehr peinlich. F1 und F2 hören zwar auch sehr abrupt auf, man kann dann aber weiter machen, wenn man will (macht nur wenig Sinn).
Allerdings lässt sich das bei F3 ja sehr leicht mit älterem Spielstand rückgängig machen.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. April 2010)

Na ja - *soo* schlimm fand ich das nicht - per se
Allerdings ist es schon etwas kritikwürdig, dass man einen DLC runterladen muss um es wirklich open World zu machen


----------



## Rizzard (16. April 2010)

Ich will doch schwer hoffen, das New Vegas nach Beendigung weiter geführt werden darf, und nicht endet wie FO3 (ohne Broken Steel).


----------



## Holdrio (16. April 2010)

Wäre schon besser aber mit den erfolgreichen FO3 DLCs ist Bethesda sicher auf den Geschmack gekommen.
Mir aber sonst auch egal, den Save vor letzter Mission laden und nicht mehr hingehen war nun wirklich keine grosse Sache.



> Und das ich die modifizierte Plasma-Rifle vor Lincolns Repeater erhalte,  macht auch nicht wirklich viel Sinn.


Das ist eben eine wirklich offene Welt, vieles einfach Zufall und das ist  auch gut so.
Zum Glück ist das so und nicht alles genau durchorganisiert wann wo was finden, sehen oder benutzen dürfen, solche Spiele gibts sonst schon genug.
Genau wie auch Lincolns Knarre die nur du in deinem Spiel dann gefunden  hast, die liegt wie vieles ja von Anfang an frei rum im Museum.

Du mit deinem krampfhaft Sinn suchen überall und auch die Waffen wie ein Buchhalter einzig nach Schadenswerttabellen für nützlich oder sinnfrei erklären bist schon köstlich. 
Stelle mir das gerade vor hehe, ruyven_macaran irrt durch die zahllosen total sinnfreien Orte und Gebäude ohne Quests im Ödland mit lauter total sinnfreien Waffen im Gepäck und zermartert sich bei jeder entdeckung dauernd das Gehirn nach dem grossen "warum".


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. April 2010)

Ich zermareter mir da nichts und ich guck mir auch keine Schadenswerttabellen an.
Ich nehm das Ding und gucke, was passiert, wenn ichs einsetze. Und in den meisten Fällen lautet die Antwort "weniger, als mit dem, was ich schon hab  "

Und Open World hat damit arg wenig zu tun. Der Wasteland Survival Guide ist eines der ersten Quests, das der durchschnittliche Spieler annehmen dürfte und der grundsätzliche Aufbau zeichnet ihn imho als eine Art erweitertes Tutorial aus.
In seinem Verlauf kommt man zwangsweise und z.T. sehr früh nach Rivet City und dann muss man nur noch ein bißchen rumlabern und schon hat man die Plasma (bei mir ~Level 5 im ersten Durchgang). Lincolns Repeater dagegen findet man in einem Seitenbereich eines Gebäudes an dem Platz, vor den man im Spiel mit Abstand am meisten gewarnt wird. Das Spiel fordert einen geradezu auf, nicht hinzugehen. Wenn man dann da ist, muss man immer noch selbstständig das Museum suchen (es sei denn, man hat ein Quest offen, dass man am Arsch der Welt in einer Location bekommt, an die einem kein einziges anderes Quest vorbeiführen wird) und darin noch die Waffe finden.
Noch witziger wirds aber mit Ol'Painless. Denn Daves Republic liegt nun wirklich am Arsch der Welt und die einzige Möglichkeit, dahin geschickt zu werden, ist über ein Quest, dass man in eben diesem Museum bekommt. Es mag schwer sein, in einem offenen Spiel eine Reihenfolge zu etablieren (die Macher von F1 und F2 müssen wohl Übermenschen gewesen sein, dass sie das so locker hinbekommen haben...), aber wenn man den Spieler jeden nur erdenklichen Anreiz gibt, um die Orte in der falschesten nur denkbaren Reihenfolge abzuklappern, dann verbessert das die Situation sicherlich nicht.
(übrigens hab ich nie lauter Waffen im Gepäck. Könnte ich ja gar nichts mehr vom dem Schrott einsammeln, der überall rumliegt  Meine Grundaussattung wiegt keine 70 Pfund)


----------



## Holdrio (16. April 2010)

Na klaro hat das sogar viel mit der offenen Welt zu tun, das zeigt die Beschreibung ja deutlich, ich machte dagegen nur die erste Supermarktmission und den ganzen Rest erst ganz am Schluss als Moira selber schon im Museum wohnte und alt und verfault war.
Dafür am Anfang lieber selber erstmal auf Entdeckungstour rund um Megaton gegangen.
In Rivet City landet man da aber sowieso erst im letzten Kapitel, da kommt man in der HQ sogar klar schneller hin.



> an dem Platz, vor den man im Spiel mit Abstand am meisten gewarnt wird.  Das Spiel fordert einen geradezu auf, nicht hinzugehen.


Ha und davon hast du dich beeindrucken lassen? 
Aber vor allem macht das Spiel genau das Gegenteil und man wird in der HQ ganz am Anfang schon dahin geschickt um das Radio zu reparieren, das fand ich mit Abstand das interessanteste Ziel erstmal um das überall hören zu können und gleich gegenüber war das Museum natürlich schnell gefunden.
Die HQ lag dann aber sehr lange flach und in Rivet City erst aufgetaucht als schon "Rache" Laser im Inventar war und die Plasmaknarre nur noch ein schwächliches Sammlerstück, das gleich in der Kiste verschwand.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. April 2010)

Natürlich lass ich mich von sowas nicht beeindrucken, aber wärend du gemütlich um den Block spaziert bist, hab ich erstmal geguckt, wo der Fluss hinfließt  (Ol'Painless solltest du mit "Entdeckungstour um Megaton" aber auch nicht früher gefunden haben)
Und in der Mall angekommen (um das Quest zu bekommen musste ich übrigens neuladen. Viel zu verlockend, den Typen einfach zuzutexten) habe ich bei den ersten Besuchern tatsächlich nicht das Museum bemerkt - und nach der Säuberung des Lincolnmemorial und Capiol-Vorplatzes hatte ich auch erst mal kein Interesse mehr an der Gegend. (sorgfältiges Absuchen mit Lokal map kam viiiieel später)
"Rache" Laser gibts in meiner Version nicht, da ist das Ding eine der besten Waffen überhaupt. 
Wenn man fat man und mirv abzieht -kaum Munition, selten genug Platz- sogar die imho beste überhaupt neben der firelance. Die ich -im zweiten Durchgang- natürlich früher als alle 3 hatte  (und die ich mir eigentlich aufheben wollte, bis ein paar würdige Gegner erscheinen. Aber jetzt bin ich auf Level 30, es rennen eigentlich nur noch Hochkaräter rum und ich hab auf dem Weg von Seneca nach Fort Constantine samt anschließender Eroberung nicht mal 40 HP verloren. Mit .32 als Primärbewaffnung...)


----------



## Bumblebee (19. April 2010)

Nun - zum "Rache-Laser" sowie zu vielen anderen Punkten möchte ich auf einen schon fast antiken Thread verweisen...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...s/38728-fallout-3-das-uberlebenshandbuch.html

Dort findet man; wenn nicht Alles, so doch ordentlich viele Informationen


----------



## Holdrio (19. April 2010)

Jou den Rache hat jeder Hauptspielbesitzer, der kommt nicht von DLCs oder Mods.
Theoretisch könnte man sich auch in den ersten Erkundungsstunden in die Höhle mit dem verirren und falls sogar lebend raus gekommen das ganze restliche Spiel über alle weiteren Waffen müde lächeln.


----------



## herethic (23. April 2010)

Ich wiederhol mal 'ne alte Frage:
Wie könnt ihr angreifen?

Ich will Angriff der linken Masutaste zuweisen,aber er nimmt den Mausklick nicht wahr.


----------



## Holdrio (23. April 2010)

Welche Maus denn überhaupt?
Die oder ihr Treiber spukt aber irgendwie einfach dann, da muss man eigentlich gar nichts selber belegen, linke Maustaste ist standardmässig Angriff.
Ach ja, Tastendruckbelegung im Maustreiber könnte notfalls helfen vielleicht.


----------



## herethic (23. April 2010)

Also bei anderen Spielen funktioniert das mit der linken Maustaste 

Irgend ne Windows Maus

EDIT: Ok hat sich erledingt.Ich war die ganze Zeit im Tastaur Modus und nie im Mausmodus


----------



## Veriquitas (28. April 2010)

Ich kann ab heute endlich wieder zocken, nur mein Speicherstnad wurde vom Usb Stick geschluckt. Jetzt kann ich nochmal von vorne anfangen ich krieg die Krise  .


----------



## Betschi (12. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute

Hab mir jetzt auch Fallout 3 gekauft. Doch ich habe alle 10 sek. kleine Ruckler. Das Spiel läfut sonst mit ca 60 FPS. Kann mir jemand helfen?

MfG

Betschi


----------



## Holdrio (12. Mai 2010)

Klingt etwas zu häufig für die fast schon normalen Nachladeruckler.
Etwa Nvidiakarte, neusten Treiber und AA an?



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich kann ab heute endlich wieder zocken, nur mein Speicherstnad wurde vom Usb Stick geschluckt. Jetzt kann ich nochmal von vorne anfangen ich krieg die Krise  .



Boah, erst Board kaputt und nun Save verloren?
Wenn du so weitermachst ist New Vegas längst raus bevor du Level 10 in FO3 siehst.


----------



## Betschi (12. Mai 2010)

Ja habe nVidia Karte GTX260 4x AA und neuste Treiber. An was liegt das?


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Mai 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Boah, erst Board kaputt und nun Save verloren?
> Wenn du so weitermachst ist New Vegas längst raus bevor du Level 10 in FO3 siehst.



Ja ich glaub auch und spielen kann ich immer noch nicht, scheint mittlerweile in Mode zu sein kaputte board zu verschicken.


----------



## Holdrio (12. Mai 2010)

Machst du Scherze, hast doch erst gerade dein Board getauscht, das neue schon wieder kaputt? 



Betschi schrieb:


> Ja habe nVidia Karte GTX260 4x AA und neuste Treiber. An was liegt das?



Die spinnen irgendwie seit 190.xx wenn AA an ist, ohne AA sollte es normal laufen.
Oder den 186.18 drauf,  bis da läufts auch mit AA normal, meins läuft deswegen auch nur mit diesem Treiber.


----------



## Betschi (12. Mai 2010)

hehe danke es funktioniert jetzt. Aber immer wenn ich ein Haus betrete, vor allem in Big Town, kommt nach 10 sekunden ein freeze. Kennst du auch die Lösung für dieses Problem?


----------



## Veriquitas (12. Mai 2010)

Richtig ich hab jetzt insgesammt 2 Mainboards die defekt sind zu geschickt bekommen und warte jetzt auf das 3te. Vieleicht ist das ja funktionsfähig mein altes hab ich verkauft.


----------



## Holdrio (12. Mai 2010)

Phuuuu was für ein Megpech , da kann man nur noch Daumen drücken, dass aller guten Dinge wirklich drei sind in dem Fall! 



Betschi schrieb:


> hehe danke es funktioniert jetzt. Aber immer wenn ich ein Haus betrete, vor allem in Big Town, kommt nach 10 sekunden ein freeze. Kennst du auch die Lösung für dieses Problem?



Nur falls du einen Quadcore hast, Hardware angeben wäre natürlich nicht schlecht. 
Die mag Fallout 3 nicht, das muss in die Fallout.ini.

bUseThreadedAI=1
iNumHWThreads=2

Bei der ersten Zeile die 0 gegen 1 ändern und die zweite Zeile muss selber eingefügt werden.
Reicht meistens, sonst hilft höchstens noch die harte Tour mit im Bios auf 2 Kerne beschränken und bei den i7 auch noch HT abschalten.
Bei Win7 geht das auch bei MSconfig und neu starten, Vista weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Betschi (12. Mai 2010)

Habe einen Q6600. INI Datei geändert, werds gleich mal testen.


----------



## Xburn (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo
hat jemand von euch die *Fallout 3 Game of the Year Edtion* ?
wäre echt nett wenn die jemand hätte, habe paar Frage deswegen


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Mai 2010)

Jo schiess los.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Mai 2010)

Kann es sein das ich nen Bug im Game habe ? 

Ich war da mal bei den Ausgestoßenen im HQ. Naja die fanden es nicht sonderlich lustig also hab ich die Typen ausratiert. Ja und da lag nen Racketenwerfer rum und den hab ich mir doch gleich mal geschnapt. (meiner war beim letzten Überfall auf die Supermutanten kaput gegangen.) Wenn ich also schiesen will startet die Rakete aus den rohr aber schaltet nicht ihren Antrieb ein. Sie fällt einfach in einen Bogen nach unten und geht irgendwann mal hoch. Is das nen Bug ? Oder hat die Waffe ne Meise ?


----------



## Holdrio (25. Mai 2010)

Meise stimmt. 
Das ist der Raketenwegwerfer, der Name sagt schon alles , gibt doch auch Aufzeichnungen dazu in den PCs im Lagerraum.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Jo schiess los.



Sag das lieber mal deinem Mainboardhändler.


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2010)

@Raketenwegwerfer

Ich zitier mich mal selber 

Der Raketenwegwerfer ist ein einzigartiger Raketenwerfer und kann damit auch repariert werden.
Von der Funktion her ähnelt er einem Granatwerfer; die Raketen werden also nicht, angetrieben vom Raketentreibstoff, wegfliegen sondern werden von einem pneumatischen System “ausgespuckt“
Das hat einige drastische Unterschiede zur Folge
Da der Treibstoff nicht genutzt wird erhöht sich die Sprengwirkung um ca. 30%; allerdings sinkt die Reichweite aus dem selben Grund auf unter 10 Meter
Die Raketen detonieren nicht bei Aufschlag sondern, sinngemäss einer Granate bei Kontakt/nach einer gewissen Zeit
Aus demselben Grund nie am Fuss eines Hügels einsetzen – die Raketen rollen sonst “zurück zum Absender“
Die Waffe ist sehr unpräzise – die Verwendung sollte immer im V.A.T.S. erfolgen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Mai 2010)

OK dann hab ich was zum Verkaufen...

Echt was nützt mir so ein Teil wenns nicht funktioniert. 
Jetzt muss ich mich mal wieder auf den Weg machen 2 Racketenwerfer zu finden damit ich einen kompleten wieder habe.


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Mai 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Sag das lieber mal deinem Mainboardhändler.



Ja ich glaube ich werde Fallout 3 nicht mehr vor Release von Vegas beendet haben, Sc 2 kommt mir dazwischen und Bioshock hab ich auch noch hier liegen. Grausame Welt kann ich nur sagen .


----------



## Bumblebee (25. Mai 2010)

Ja, wir leiden alle mit dir


----------



## Holdrio (25. Mai 2010)

Phu wirklich hammerhartes Schicksal , der arme Veriquitas muss die ganzen guten Spiele daddeln, Beileid für so viel Pech im Leben!


----------



## Veriquitas (25. Mai 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Phu wirklich hammerhartes Schicksal , der arme Veriquitas muss die ganzen guten Spiele daddeln, Beileid für so viel Pech im Leben!



Naja vieleicht kommt mein Mb ja diese Woche, und es verschiebt sich so das ich mir die Goty Edition von Vegas holen kann, falls es eine gibt ich hoffe. Wie lange hat das eigentlich bei Fallout gedauert bis es die gab ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Echt was nützt mir so ein Teil wenns nicht funktioniert.



"Mal was anderes".
Und mehr Sprengkraft ist auch nicht schlecht.

(in VATS sollte man das Ding aber nicht einsetzen, genauso wie z.B. den Fatman. VATS berücksichtig eben nicht die Flugbahn und dann kommen die vollkommen nutzlosen 10m Reichweite zustande)


----------



## Holdrio (25. Mai 2010)

Raketenwegwerfer im VATS, lustige Vorstellung! 



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Naja vieleicht kommt mein Mb ja diese Woche, und es verschiebt sich so das ich mir die Goty Edition von Vegas holen kann, falls es eine gibt ich hoffe. Wie lange hat das eigentlich bei Fallout gedauert bis es die gab ?



Etwa ein Jahr und würde wetten das läuft bei New Vegas genau gleich, erst einige DLC bis in den Sommer und passend aufs Weihnachtsgeschäft gegen Ende  2011 mit der GOTY nochmal Kasse machen.
Doch nicht so grausame Welt eigentlich, noch viel Zeit für FO3 und nächstes Jahr bist du sicher sowieso komplett ausgelastet mit The Witcher 2 vermute ich mal.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Mal was anderes".
> Und mehr Sprengkraft ist auch nicht schlecht.
> 
> (in VATS sollte man das Ding aber nicht einsetzen, genauso wie z.B. den Fatman. VATS berücksichtig eben nicht die Flugbahn und dann kommen die vollkommen nutzlosen 10m Reichweite zustande)



Den Fatman etc verkaufe ich immer wenn ich einen finde ebenso die mini atom Bomben da ich das zeug nie einsetze und es auch nicht brauch. den racketenwerfer nehm ich auch nur wenn mehr als 5 muties kommen anonsten reicht das Licoln gewähr oder die waffe von diesen Roboter. Das einzige was mir gefährlich werten kann sind nur wenn 2 Weiße skorpione auftauchen.  Aber dafür gibts ja dogmeat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2010)

Ich heb seltenere Waffen (z.B. Mini Nukes, einen 100% Fat Man) immer auf, für den Fall, dass ich mal Lust auf anderes habe. Denn die Verkaufserlöse sind irgendwie noch nutzloser.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. Mai 2010)

Den experimentellen werfer den hab ich noch. Mit dem jag ich manchmal Raiders. Ich sag da nur Raiders + Autokino + experimenteller werfer = großes kapum 

Ansonsten verkauf ich hier und da mal was um mun zu kaufen mit der ich dann Gegnerhorden jage. So mini gun jagt auf Raider. 

Aber trotz das ich irgendwie schon über 1000 erwischt habe kommen immer noch mehr. Und schlupfwinkel haben die auch nicht mehr weil die ebenso ausratiert wurden.


----------



## Xburn (28. Mai 2010)

hey leute hat jemand die "Game of the Year Edition" von Fallout 3 ?
Habe dazu ein paar fragen, wäre nett wenn sich einer melden würde


----------



## Wendigo (28. Mai 2010)

Blätter mal bitte zwei Seiten auf diesen Thread zurück. Da hat man auch schon auf deine Frage geantwortet.


----------



## Holdrio (28. Mai 2010)

Jou und hättest besser dort gleich die Fragen schon gepostet, denn dass in einem FO3 Thread auch einige die seit nem halben Jahr erhältliche GOTY haben, ist eh sonnenklar. 

Sniff, die neusten Updates meiner Mods noch gespielt diese Woche und Takoma Park besichtigt, jetzt ist endgültig alles gemacht, wer übertrifft meine 266 Std. GOTY seit November?


----------



## herethic (31. Mai 2010)

2 Fragen:
1.Wie komm ich an die Schlüssel für die Sklaven in Paradiese Falls?
2.Was zur Hölle ist in Big-Town passiert?

Ich war in den Lamp-Light Höhlen und da war der Typ der rausgerworfen wurde.Ich hab ihm gesagt das ich ihn begleite aber erstmal mich in Lamplight umschauen will.Als ich draußen bin seh ich ihn nicht,reise nach Big Town und plötzlich sind alle tod 

Ich hab eine Person aus dem Gefängis beftreit aber als ich die Option hatte die andere zu holen hab ich drauf verzichtet.


----------



## Holdrio (31. Mai 2010)

Tjo das war dann nicht so edel und den einen aus Germantown dann auch nicht nach Bigtown begleitet offenbar, sonst wärst du dort auf die Rettungsquest für Big Town gestossen.
Mittlerweile haben die Mutis ihr Werk dort offensichtlich beendet.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Mai 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> 1.Wie komm ich an die Schlüssel für die Sklaven in Paradiese Falls?



Meines Wissens war der Schlüssel dort in der Nähe.


----------



## herethic (31. Mai 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Tjo das war dann nicht so edel und den einen aus Germantown dann auch nicht nach Bigtown begleitet offenbar, sonst wärst du dort auf die Rettungsquest für Big Town gestossen.
> Mittlerweile haben die Mutis ihr Werk dort offensichtlich beendet.


Laso die eine die ich nach BigTown gebracht hat,hat mich gefragt ob ich weiter die Mutanten töten will,ich hab aber abgelehnt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Juni 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens war der Schlüssel dort in der Nähe.



Hat den nicht der Boss des Ladens?




thrian schrieb:


> Laso die eine die ich nach BigTown gebracht hat,hat mich gefragt ob ich weiter die Mutanten töten will,ich hab aber abgelehnt.



Tjo. In F3 muss man aber alles selber machen, sonst machts keiner


----------



## superman1989 (1. Juni 2010)

haha hab  das game vor langer zeit komplett dursch!

ist schon geil mit dem ganzen 5 addons ^^ - diese Aliens sind lustig ^^

und die HD nackt -texturen - mit dem Prostitutions Mod - einfach lustig


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juni 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat den nicht der Boss des Ladens?



Wäre durchaus möglich.


----------



## herethic (1. Juni 2010)

Welche Mods könnt ihr mir allgemein empfehlen?

Ist das Hier der beste Mod für eine hübschere Grafik?


----------



## Holdrio (1. Juni 2010)

Ne das hier ist die Mutter aller Texturpacks, 3GB in der besten Full Size Version! 
NMCs_Texture_Pack_for_FO3 at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community


----------



## herethic (2. Juni 2010)

Hast du das selbst genutz?

In welcher Reihenfloge solll ich die Dateien runterladen?


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (2. Juni 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Ne das hier ist die Mutter aller Texturpacks, 3GB in der besten Full Size Version!
> NMCs_Texture_Pack_for_FO3 at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community



Mit dem sieht Fallout 3 absolut wunderschön aus. Leider ist meine Installation damit ständig abgestürzt, deswegen habe ich den wieder entfernt -- die Engine lädt anscheinend nicht gern ständig nach.


Ich hoffe allerdings dass New Vegas mit HD-Texturen kommt ^^


----------



## Holdrio (2. Juni 2010)

überflüssig geworden


----------



## Holdrio (4. Juni 2010)

Takeshi Vokuhila schrieb:


> Mit dem sieht Fallout 3 absolut wunderschön aus. Leider ist meine Installation damit ständig abgestürzt, deswegen habe ich den wieder entfernt



Kleiner Nachtrag, hast du auch diesen Large Adress Patch für die EXE probiert, den NMC empfiehlt?
Probierte das Megapack heute und beim ersten Start keine Minute und schon Crash, dann diesen Patch benutzt und danach lief es stabil.
http://www.fallout3nexus.com/downloads/file.php?id=6510

Und "wunderschön" ist wirklich nicht übertrieben, Fallout 3 sieht ja haaaaammermässig aus damit! 
Absoluter Weltklassemod!


----------



## Xburn (4. Juni 2010)

hallo
habe die russische version von fallout 3.
ich suche entweder einen german language pack oder die datei für deutschen text bzw. untertitel
kann mir den jemand besorgen oder zeigen ??
und wohin man die einfügen muss.

danke im vorraus.

Liege grüße xburn


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2010)

... Da frage ich mich doch glatt wie man zu einer *russischen* Version kommt ...

War bestimmt nicht einfach die zu kriegen


----------



## Xburn (4. Juni 2010)

> ... Da frage ich mich doch glatt wie man zu einer russischen  Version kommt ...


aus russland von verwandten importiert bekommt, wieso ?

doch es war einfach xDDD
ich habe da angerufen und gesagt das ich das spiel umbedingt haben will, nur bin ich jetzt sauer das das game so ne kak grafik hat, habe eigentlich ne bessere erwartet =(

in russland kosetet z.b fallout 3 in euro ausgerechnet , also die game of year version 5€ 

meine frage war ja anders, brauche DEUTSCHEN text und untertitel auch sprache deutsch wäre super. ich verstehe zwar russisch aber finde deutsch besser daher will ich das , hat oder kennt das einer ?


----------



## Olstyle (4. Juni 2010)

Einen offiziellen Download für sowas gibt es nicht.

Alles was das kopieren von Dateien aus anderen Versionen an geht, und das ist definitiv nötig da die Sprachdateien auf deiner DVD schlicht nicht existieren da der Platz fehlte(die Dateien machen laut Bethesda afair fast 50% des gesamten Dateivolumens aus), ist allenfalls halblegal und wird hier bitte nicht diskutiert.


----------



## Bumblebee (4. Juni 2010)

Olstyle schrieb:


> .... ist allenfalls halblegal und wird hier bitte nicht diskutiert.


 
Ich hätte es nicht besser formulieren können


----------



## herethic (8. Juni 2010)

Wo kann ich eigentlich meine Screenshots von F3 sehen?

Der sagt mir immer ersprechert sie als screenshotx.bmp find sie aber nirgendwo nochnnichtmla über Windowssuche.


----------



## Wendigo (8. Juni 2010)

Kann ich eigentlich Savegames verwenden, wenn ich mir die Game of the Year Edition hole?
Habe das deutsche Hauptspiel und würde mir die englische GOTY Edtion holen. 12 Pfund bei Amazon hören sich ja recht gut an.


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Juni 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Wo kann ich eigentlich meine Screenshots von F3 sehen?


 
Also bei mir liegen die im Hauptverzeichnis von F3 - da wo auch die .exe  und der launcher sind


----------



## Wendigo (10. Juni 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich Savegames verwenden, wenn ich mir die Game of the Year Edition hole?
> Habe das deutsche Hauptspiel und würde mir die englische GOTY Edtion holen. 12 Pfund bei Amazon hören sich ja recht gut an.



Habe mir das Spiel nun gekauft und daher würde mich das mal interessieren. Nun umso mehr.


----------



## herethic (10. Juni 2010)

@Bumblelee

hast du Win7?


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Juni 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> @Bumblelee
> 
> hast du Win7?


 
Jein - will heissen
Ja - auf ein paar Rechnern schon
Nein - nicht auf dem Rechner wo F3 drauf ist


----------



## Holdrio (10. Juni 2010)

Screenshots waren bei mir auch immer im Spielordner.
Sonst kann man auch was wie FRAPS oder MSI Afterburner nehmen dafür, dort ist der Ordner einstellbar.



Wendigo schrieb:


> Habe mir das Spiel nun gekauft und daher würde mich das mal interessieren. Nun umso mehr.



Öh wenn schon gekauft warum dann nicht einfach probiert? 
Hatte da nie Probleme aber war auch Pegiversion und dann gleiche Pegi GOTY, Saves von deutscher Cutversion mit englischer Uncutversion laden könnte vielleicht ein Problem sein, da hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## Wendigo (11. Juni 2010)

Den Spielstand habe ich mit der deutschen Version des Hauptgames gemacht.
Ich habs bestellt. Da ist es noch nicht. Allerdings handelt es sich hierbei um die englische GOTY Version.


----------



## Wendigo (16. Juni 2010)

Habe nun die GOTY Edition von Fallout 3. Brauch ich dafür Patchs, oder reichen die vom Hauptgame?


----------



## Holdrio (16. Juni 2010)

Ja das reicht, der letzte Patch wird von DVD2 mit den DLCs installiert, ingame sollte unter Optionen/Anzeige dann 1.7.0.3 stehen.
Na, gehen die Saves denn noch?


----------



## Wendigo (16. Juni 2010)

Die Saves gehen noch. Diese habe ich mit em Hauptgame deutsche Version erstellt.
Bin sehr froh, dass es funktioniert. 33 Stunden Spielzeit einfach so wegwerfen hätte ich mir nicht leisten können.


----------



## RayRay (17. Juni 2010)

Hi liebe Leutz,
ich habe 2 Probleme mit Fallout 3 Games of the year edition und ich hatte keine große lust mir die 271 seiten durchzulesen ;X also:
1. Bei jedem Start von Fallout 3 läd windoof live das update zu Version 1.7 runter und installiert es 
2. Das spiel stürtzt willkürlich nach 2-15 min ab

Mein System:
Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q8200 // 4x 2,33GHz
Arbeitsspeicher: 4GB durch 32bit System 3,25GB
System: Windoof 7 Ultimate 32bit
Grafigkarte: NVIDIA GeForce GT 120 /RAM:1GB
sysProfile: ID: 120255 - raRayz0r nur betriebssystem und Benchmarks sind nichmehr aktuell ;D

Also am System könnte es ja eig nicht liegen ;X

zu 1.: Ja ich habe schon versucht den Patch Manuell zu installieren
zu 2.: Ja ich hab schon versucht auf minimalen grafigdetails zu spielen

freue mich auf hilfe ^^ und bedanke mich schonmal im vorraus ><


----------



## Wendigo (17. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich ein Level aufsteige, dann bekomme ich nur 16 Punkte, die ich verteilen kann. Habe auch schon Videos gesehen, auf denen manchen 22 Punkte zur Verfügung steht. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, reicht dafür diese eine Fähigeit genius, oder wie das heisst?


----------



## Holdrio (17. Juni 2010)

Das hängt von Intelligenz ab, auf 10 gibts 20 Punkte und mit dem Perk Gebildet nochmal drei dazu, 23 sind also das Maximum.



RayRay schrieb:


> ich habe 2 Probleme mit Fallout 3 Games of the year edition und ich hatte keine große lust mir die 271 seiten durchzulesen ;X also:



...zwei Beiträge ober dir hätte aber schon gereicht um zu sehen, dass bei der GOTY gar kein Patch mehr installiert werden muss. 
Bei GfWL einloggen muss man sich sowieso nicht.


----------



## RayRay (17. Juni 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> ...zwei Beiträge ober dir hätte aber schon gereicht um zu sehen, dass bei der GOTY gar kein Patch mehr installiert werden muss.
> Bei GfWL einloggen muss man sich sowieso nicht.



Mein problem ist ich hbe keine "DVD2"  ich hab das Game über Steam und was meinst du mit "einloggen muss man sich sowiesonich"? ich mein ich würd ja gern die Archivements von Windoof Live sammeln und dafür muss man doch angemeldet sein oder nich? ^^


----------



## Holdrio (17. Juni 2010)

Ach so ja stimmt, diese Achievements gibts ja auch noch, komme gar nie auf die Idee die will jemand. 
Dann ist ein Onlinekonto bei GfWL natürlich schon nötig.


----------



## RayRay (17. Juni 2010)

ja weiß nich aba archivements sammeln macht mir spaß ;D und mein Problem das es ständig abstürtzt is ja auchnoch da xD aba soweit trotzdem schonmal danke ;D


----------



## SubSeven3000 (17. Juni 2010)

Hallo, habe ein prob mit den offiziellen addons, die texturen, sounds usw werden nicht geladen, aber zb das schiff ist da von the pitt aber voller roter ausrufezeichen, wenn ihr wisst was ich meine. Aber hab ein paar inoffizielle addons drauf und die gehen alle. wo könnte das problem liegen? mfg


----------



## Holdrio (17. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht sollte ich es doch auch mal probieren, die benutzten GfWL Keys von Games stapeln sich hier schon langsam. 

Bei Abstürzen mit Quadcore sollte das hier meist schon reichen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...sammelthread-fallout-3-a-266.html#post1808597


----------



## SubSeven3000 (17. Juni 2010)

Holdrio, vllt. weißt du ja ne lösung für mein prob?


----------



## RayRay (17. Juni 2010)

@ Holdrio

Hmm ok das mit der fallout.ini hat bei mir nix gebracht aber ich hab das problem auch falsch beschrieben, ich habs als "absturz" beschrieben es ist aber eig nen "freez" >< hört sich iwie voll NERDig an xD

@SubSeven

ich hab zwar keine ahnung ^^ aber cih denke das es evtl an den "inoffiziellen addons" liegen kann, das diese evtl Texturen, Sounds usw. geändert haben, so das die "offiziellen addons" diese nichtmehr erkennen und ordnungsgemäß darstellen. aba wie gesagt ICH HAB KEINE AHNUNG xD


----------



## Wendigo (18. Juni 2010)

Für diese Alienwaffen....Welchen Waffentyp muss ich denn da geskillt haben? Energiewaffen, oder?


----------



## Holdrio (18. Juni 2010)

Vermutlich, hatte die nie benutzt.

RayRay Schade hats nichts genutzt, wäre schon auch gegen Freezes, die gibts auch bei vielen mit Quadcore.
Kann natürlich auch an zig anderen Dingen liegen, FO3 ist schon sehr empfindlich.

subseven3000 Glaube auch das liegt an den Mods dann, die DLC aktiviert man einfach und dann laufen die, viel falsch machen kann man da eigentlich gar nicht.


----------



## Bumblebee (18. Juni 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Für diese Alienwaffen....Welchen Waffentyp muss ich denn da geskillt haben? Energiewaffen, oder?


 
Ja, ist eine Energiewaffe; daher den Skill besonders beachten

@all

Habe mal unser Überlebenshandbuch hochgebumpt
Gibt doch jetzt wieder viele "Neueinsteiger" die Bedarf dafür haben (könnten)


----------



## RayRay (18. Juni 2010)

Hmm hab jetzt Fallout 3 neu installiert und mein alten spielstand geladen bringt aber auchnix werd wohl oder übel nochma von vorn anfangen ;X werd dann ma schaun obs iwie an dem speicherstand lag (was ich iwie nich glaub)

Edit: Also ich habs jetzt mit nem älteren savegame versucht dort konnt cih nu auch ne weile spielen doch es ist wieder eingefrohren ;X SCHEIß SPIEL!!! naja ok das spiel is geil wenns denn laufen würd ^^


----------



## SubSeven3000 (18. Juni 2010)

Hi, habe alle mods ausgeschaltet außer den offiziellen aber wenn ich dann lade stürtzt das spiel ab


----------



## Holdrio (18. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie scheint die ganze Installation vermurkst zu sein. 


RayRay: Bist sicher das in der INI richtig eingetragen zu haben? 
Oft einfrieren und Quadcore haben klingt schon nach dem Klassiker eigentlich, aber vielleicht ist bei Steamversion und GfWL aktiv sowieso alles anders.

Beginne doch mal ganz neu zum Test mit allen DLC aktiv von Anfang an, dann weisst du wenigstens ob es an den Saves liegt.

Ältere Treiber bis und mit 186.18 sind bei Nvidiakarten auch immer einen Versuch wert bei FO3, sofern die eigene Karte damit noch geht.


Gute Idee mit dem Handbuch Bienchen, da stehen ja schon zig Antworten drin, werbe auch gleich noch dafür.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...s/38728-fallout-3-das-uberlebenshandbuch.html


----------



## SubSeven3000 (18. Juni 2010)

Meine mods sind übrigens : BuildableBots, Superstitem Esse ( haus neben tenpenny ), Erasers RollinPin (Nudelholz ), 10 mm Pistole redesign, Cube. eig sollte es ja nicht an ihnen liegen...


----------



## Wendigo (18. Juni 2010)

Habe nun zwei Addons fertig gespielt. Vom Schwierigkeitsgrad härte als das Hauptspiel. Kann aber auch sein, dass ich die falschen Waffen mitgenommen habe.
Mothership....fand ich am anspruchsvollsten.


----------



## Holdrio (18. Juni 2010)

Dann war das zweite aber nicht Point Lookout?
Das fand ich am happigsten.
Bethesda empfiehlt dafür Level 20 aufwärts


----------



## Wendigo (18. Juni 2010)

Das andere war Point Lockout. Das fand ich ok. War zwar auch happig, aber da gabs wenigsten Shimpaks(wenn man das so schreib).
Auf em Raumschiff gabs nur das, was man hatte. Das andere brachte ja kaum HPs.


----------



## Holdrio (18. Juni 2010)

Öhm hast denn die Heilstationen gar nicht benutzt? 
Davon gibts einige und man kann sich jederzeit auf 75% heilen lassen, nach paar Sekunden sind sie schon wieder aufgeladen.
Oder drei mal auf 100% pro Station wenn man sie hackt.
Gut ausrüsten vor dem Trip aufs Schiff sollte man sich natürlich trotzdem.

Der Friedhof und die Arena in PL sind mir am meisten geblieben, da hats wirklich gefetzt.


----------



## SubSeven3000 (18. Juni 2010)

Hi, leute, habe nun alle mods außer buildablebots ausgeschaltet, da das spiel ohne abstürtzt, aber die addons laden trotzdem nicht, habt ihr noch tipps?

mfg


----------



## Holdrio (18. Juni 2010)

Wenn alles nichts hilft bleibt nur Spiel komplett löschen, auch die INI im Saveordner, neu installieren und notfalls ein neues Spiel mit sauberem Save ohne Mods und allen DLC aktiviert beginnen.
Dann muss das gehen und am Vaultausgang kommen die Meldungen und alle sind aktiv.


----------



## SubSeven3000 (18. Juni 2010)

Hab in der Ini irgendwas von 0 auf 1 umgestellt damit fremde texturen von mods angenommen werden, kann es daran liegen?


----------



## Holdrio (18. Juni 2010)

Nö das muss man bei jedem Mod mit eigenen Texturen machen.
Aber wieso selber umgestellt, benutzt du nicht den Mod Manager?
Dann liegts vielleicht nur an falscher Ladereihenfolge, die muss so aussehen sonst kommts nicht gut:

Fallout3.esm
Alle DLC esm
Alle MODS esm falls vorhanden
Erst dann alle MODS esp


----------



## SubSeven3000 (18. Juni 2010)

Hab alles gemacht wie du es gesagt hast, aber es sieht immernoch so aus :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Holdrio (18. Juni 2010)

Nanuu, Stühle und Rauchfahnen vom Schiff da aber das Schiff selber fehlt.
Wenn Ladereihenfolge stimmt leider auch keine Ahnung mehr was da klemmt.


----------



## RayRay (18. Juni 2010)

So ich hab nochma neu angefengen (was cih schon ziemlich "blöd" fande) doch es lief ganz gut soewit, nur das cih mir den Autosave versaut hab, da ich bei jemanden eingebrochen bin wobei ich gesehn wurde udn deswegen ale gaaaanz böse auf mich sind ;X also heißts "nochma neu anfangen" >< naja blöd wen man gewohnt is sich auf die autosave´s zu verlassen xD

Edit: So ma ganz von vorne angefangen und ohne probleme einige stunden gezoggt ich hoff das geht acuh beim nächsten spielstart so weiter ;X aso ich ahb auch so Ausrufezeichendinger gesehn und ich hab keine "inoffizielen addons" drauf ^^


----------



## SubSeven3000 (18. Juni 2010)

er hat wahrscheinlich die nur die texturen geladen die im hauptspiel vorkommen, oder?


----------



## Veriquitas (18. Juni 2010)

Vieleicht präsentiere ich euch bald mal meinen Nuka Cola mod, indem ich die Coka Cola Flaschen überklebe vor Langeweile, weil ich immer noch nicht spielen kann aahhhhh....


----------



## Wendigo (18. Juni 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Öhm hast denn die Heilstationen gar nicht benutzt?
> Davon gibts einige und man kann sich jederzeit auf 75% heilen lassen, nach paar Sekunden sind sie schon wieder aufgeladen.
> Oder drei mal auf 100% pro Station wenn man sie hackt.
> Gut ausrüsten vor dem Trip aufs Schiff sollte man sich natürlich trotzdem.
> ...



Genutzt schon, aber gegen diese Aliens mit dem besonderen Schutzanzug helfen eher Kugeln und davon hatte ich irgendwann keine.

Der Friedhof und die Arena? Wo genau soll das liegen?


----------



## Holdrio (19. Juni 2010)

In Point Lookout eben, die Ghularena und der grosse Friedhof.



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Vieleicht präsentiere ich euch bald mal meinen Nuka Cola mod, indem ich die Coka Cola Flaschen überklebe vor Langeweile, weil ich immer noch nicht spielen kann aahhhhh....




Aber solange du nicht in ein KKW schleichst um strahlendes Falloutfeeling zu erleben gehts ja noch.


----------



## Kaktus (19. Juni 2010)

Bevor ich den gesamten Thread durch suche....

Da es derzeit kein Spiel gibt das mich fesselt, Starcraft 2 erst noch kommt und F3 Vegas auch noch eine Weile dauert und ich ansonsten kein anderes wirklich gutes Spiel in naher Zukunft kommen sehe, werd ich wohl Fallout 3 noch mal raus kramen.

Allerdings blicke ich bei den Mods nicht mehr durch. Vielleicht kann mir da mal jemand helfen.

Was ich von einem Mod erwarte.

1. Grafische Verbesserungen für das "ganze" Spiel (gibts da was neueres als den bekannten HD-Patch?) Nur schönere Waffen oder nur für nackte Frauen (oder sonst was kleines), da mache ich mir nicht die Mühe. Es muss schon ein richtig großer Grafik Mod sein. Kleinkram kann mir gestohlen bleiben.
2. Spielerische Verbesserungen, gibts da was und wenn ja was. Und vor allem, was wird verbessert?
3. Mods welche neue Storys bieten. Gibts da mittlerweile etwas? 

Wie gesagt, es sollten schon größere Mods sein. So ein Kleinkram interessiert mich nicht. 
2.


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Juni 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> In Point Lookout eben, die Ghularena und der grosse Friedhof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nuka Cola Mod incoming......


----------



## Wendigo (19. Juni 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> In Point Lookout eben, die Ghularena und der grosse Friedhof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst du vielleicht en Screen von der Karte machen, damit ich weiss, wo das liegen soll?

Dann kann ich da mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Holdrio (19. Juni 2010)

Ne ist wegen neu inst. Windoof zurzeit nicht drauf, beim Wiki kann man das aber alles nachguggen:
The Vault, the Fallout wiki - Fallout, Fallout 2, Fallout 3, Fallout: New Vegas and more
Die Arena hiess zwar anders, weiss aber nicht mehr wie der Typ am Eingang das nannte, war ganz rechts auf der Karte beim Meer irgendwo.
Selber entdecken macht doch aber viel mehr Spass als durchzuschen und den Rest auf Karte nachguggen.



Kaktus schrieb:


> Es muss schon ein richtig großer Grafik Mod sein. Kleinkram kann mir gestohlen bleiben.



3GB gross genug? 
Seit paar Monaten ist das NMC Texturepack die klare Nr.1 und wirds sicher auch bleiben, damit sieht Fallout 3 super aus sofern der Rechner das dicke Ding auch super findet und mitmacht.
NMCs_Texture_Pack_for_FO3 at Fallout 3 Nexus - Fallout 3 mods and community


----------



## Kaktus (19. Juni 2010)

@Holdrio

Äh, ja, das dürfte genügen 

Ich muss nur mal schauen wo ich alles am Stück runter laden kann. Ich hasse diese Stückelung.


----------



## fuddles (19. Juni 2010)

Weiß jemand ob das NMC Mod auch bei Steam Version geht und ob das Save Games in Ruhe läßt?


----------



## Holdrio (19. Juni 2010)

Steam keine Ahnung aber für Savegames sind reine Texturmods kein Problem.


----------



## herethic (19. Juni 2010)

Gibt es einen Mod mit dem man die Lastenbegrenzung aufheben kann?


----------



## fuddles (19. Juni 2010)

Kennt jemand eine andere Quelle für den NMC Mod außer von F3nexus? Ich krieg das Ding da seit Stunden nicht downgeloadet. Bleibt immer hängen.


----------



## Kaktus (19. Juni 2010)

Geht mir grade genauso und finde keine Alternativen.


----------



## fuddles (20. Juni 2010)

Noch ne blöde Frage. Wie spiele ich in der Game of The Year Edition die Add Ons? 
Hab jetzt beim normalen F3 die letzte Mission durch wo man mit dem Roboter zum Memorial läuft und da die Wasseraufbereitung aktiviert. Nu is Schluß. Wo sind die ADD ons ? ( ja ist dei Goty Version  )


----------



## Bumblebee (20. Juni 2010)

Also eigentlich dürft nicht Schluss sein
Wenn du die Wasseraufbereitung aktivierst stirbst du *nicht* sondern landest im (2. AddOn)

Alles richtig aktiviert??


----------



## fuddles (20. Juni 2010)

Wie geht das aktivieren?


----------



## Wendigo (20. Juni 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also eigentlich dürft nicht Schluss sein
> Wenn du die Wasseraufbereitung aktivierst stirbst du *nicht* sondern landest im (2. AddOn)
> 
> Alles richtig aktiviert??



Komme ich nach dem Addon wieder ins Ödland zurück?


----------



## herethic (20. Juni 2010)

Kann man die Addons nicht einfach über den Launcher starten ohne das Hauptspiel durchzuspielen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juni 2010)

Wenn ich (als Hauptspielbesitzer) mich nicht ganz irre, dann sollten alle bis auf ein Add-On vollkommen unabhängig von der Hauptstory sein. Man muss lediglich den richtigen Ort aufsuchen.


----------



## fuddles (20. Juni 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Kann man die Addons nicht einfach über den Launcher starten ohne das Hauptspiel durchzuspielen?



Habs gefunden. Im Launcher steht Data Files, da muss man die Häckchen setzen.


----------



## Ratty0815 (21. Juni 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte ich es doch auch mal probieren, die benutzten GfWL Keys von Games stapeln sich hier schon langsam.
> 
> Bei Abstürzen mit Quadcore sollte das hier meist schon reichen:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...sammelthread-fallout-3-a-266.html#post1808597





Holdrio schrieb:


> Phuuuu was für ein Megpech , da kann man  nur noch Daumen drücken, dass aller guten Dinge wirklich drei sind in  dem Fall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kaum zu glauben! 
ich zocke nun endlich wieder Fallout 3 GOTY und das bisher ohne abstürze.
Wobei ich echt schon ziemlich das ganze internet dazu abgeklappert habe. 

Verschiedenste Empfehlungen haben aber da nichts gebracht.
Ein Neuanfang des Games hatte zu Anfang zwar was gebracht aber um so mehr von der Map entdeckt worden ist um so mehr häuften sich auch wieder die Abstürzte bzw. Freeze

Jetzt kann ich mir endlich mal Gedanken um evtl. mods zu machen.

Mercy an Holdrio


----------



## Holdrio (21. Juni 2010)

Bitte! 
Beim i7 mussten manche zwar sogar noch HT im Bios deaktivieren oder die ganze harte Tour und dort auf zwei Kerne beschränken, bei mir reichte aber auch beim i7 schon der INI Eintrag, dann viel Spass im Ödland!


----------



## herethic (23. Juni 2010)

Alter was in Andale abgeht ist echt heftig 

Nachdem ich im Schuppen war konnte ich nicht mehr ins Haus des alten Mannes 

Dei ganzen Bugs nerven echt -.-

Dank dem Fort Indepedence muss ich jetzt gegen jeden ausgestossenden der Bruderschaft kämpfen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2010)

Es gibt Konsolenbefehle, mit denen man die Gesinnung der Gruppierungen zurücksetzen kann. (wegen Fort Independence hatte ich weiter oben die Lösung für meine Probleme beschrieben)
Imho ist es durchaus legitim, Bugs auf diese Art zu kontern.


----------



## Holdrio (24. Juni 2010)

"Bugs" hihi, tssss ihr habgierigen Kerls, geschieht euch ganz recht! 
Statt Fort sehen und "Aaaaah gleich einbrechen und leer räumen" denken und machen könnte man ja auch erst mal mit dem Boss draussen quatschen und den Job annehmen.
Dann kann man auch die Tür knacken und sofern nicht erwischt dabei innen ganz normal rumlaufen und mit allen quatschen ohne dass die feindlich werden.


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Juni 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> "Bugs" hihi, tssss ihr habgierigen Kerls, geschieht euch ganz recht!
> Statt Fort sehen und "Aaaaah gleich einbrechen und leer räumen" denken und machen könnte man ja auch erst mal mit dem Boss draussen quatschen und den Job annehmen.
> Dann kann man auch die Tür knacken und sofern nicht erwischt dabei innen ganz normal rumlaufen und mit allen quatschen ohne dass die feindlich werden.


 
Tja, nicht jeder versteht unsere schweizerische Diplomatie-Methode


----------



## Holdrio (24. Juni 2010)

Genau, wir sind im Gegensatz zu diesen Haudrauf Rabauken eben die geborenen Ödland Diplomaten!


----------



## herethic (24. Juni 2010)

@r_m
Find die Lösung nicht 

@Bumblee;Holdri

Weiß ja nicht welchen welchen Bug ihr hattet,aber bei mir hab ich dem Anführer Altmettal und Lasergewehr gegeben(eine zweite Lasperpistole wollte ich erst finden)als ich zurück komme hat es ein(!) raider Geschaft am V-Geschütz vorbeizukommen und den Anführer zu töten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juni 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> "Bugs" hihi, tssss ihr habgierigen Kerls, geschieht euch ganz recht!
> Statt Fort sehen und "Aaaaah gleich einbrechen und leer räumen" denken und machen könnte man ja auch erst mal mit dem Boss draussen quatschen und den Job annehmen.
> Dann kann man auch die Tür knacken und sofern nicht erwischt dabei innen ganz normal rumlaufen und mit allen quatschen ohne dass die feindlich werden.



Ich hab den Job angenommen und bin eingebrochen, ohne dabei erwischt zu werden...

Dummerweise geht die Spielmechanik aber nach "Job vollendet" und "Tür geknackt", ohne auf so Feinheiten wie "weiß irgendwer, dass eingebrochen wurde?" oder "weiß irgendwer, wer der Einbrecher war?" Rücksicht zu nehmen... (ich hoffe mal, New Vegas macht nicht die gleichen Fehler  )

@thrian:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/1627495-post2445.html und vorrangehende.


----------



## Holdrio (25. Juni 2010)

> (ich hoffe mal, New Vegas macht nicht die gleichen Fehler  )


Hoffentlich doch, wer nur Hilfsbereitschaft heuchelt aber hintenrum gleich einbricht ohne einen Finger gerührt zu haben soll ruhig auch gleich was auf die Mütze bekommen, das gefällt mir!


----------



## RayRay (25. Juni 2010)

Habe ein weiteres problem ;X undzwar bin ich gerad im Geschichtsmuseum und da gibt es nen "Plundernder Wilder Guhl" am anfang seh ich entweder ein oder ein haufen von "!" und wenn der sich bewegt seh ich den garnichmehr kann auch mit dem zielsystem nurnoch auf 0% trefferwarscheinlichkeit schießen und blind aufs fadenkreutz achten is auch nich trifft man zuschlecht ;X und nein ich hab immernoch keine inoffiziellen addons drauf ^^

Edit: gerad nochein gefunden "supermutantenüberlord" oda so ;X


----------



## Wendigo (25. Juni 2010)

Ich suche einen Mod mit dem ich über Level 30 hinweg weiter aufsteigen kann.

Habe die englische GOTY Edition.


----------



## herethic (26. Juni 2010)

Hat Tenpenny bei euch auch Selbstmord begangen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juni 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Ich suche einen Mod mit dem ich über Level 30 hinweg weiter aufsteigen kann.
> 
> Habe die englische GOTY Edition.



Mods sollte es wie Sand am Meer geben, bis du einen dir gefallenden ausgesucht hast:
"setgs iMaxCharacterLevel 40" in der Konsole eingeben. (oder beliebig höhere Zahl)
Einige findens unbequem, ich mag Komandozeilen 



thrian schrieb:


> Hat Tenpenny bei euch auch Selbstmord begangen?



Nö. Der hatte einen "Unfall" in Gegenwart von Roy Philiphs.
(Anschließend hat meine .44 eine Fehlfunktion)


----------



## Holdrio (27. Juni 2010)

Mein Tenpenny lebte bis zuletzt, fands immer wieder lustig vom Balkon meiner Towersuite aus  dem irren Opi beim rumballen zusehen, da würde richtig was fehlen wenn der dort nicht mehr steht.


----------



## herethic (27. Juni 2010)

Alsobin ich wohl einer der wenigen der es geschafft hat das Ghule und Menschen zusammen im Tenpennytower leben. 

Jedenfalls ist Tenpenny nicht mehr auf dem Balkon und eine Blutspur führt zur Badewanne die mit eben dieser Flüssigkeit befleckt ist.


----------



## Greuel (27. Juni 2010)

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich folgendes paket noch bekomm: NMCs_Texture_Pack_for_FO3

auf fallout3nexus.com ist es anscheinend vom besitzer gesperrt worden


----------



## Bumblebee (28. Juni 2010)

Greuel schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich folgendes paket noch bekomm: NMCs_Texture_Pack_for_FO3
> 
> auf fallout3nexus.com ist es anscheinend vom besitzer gesperrt worden


 
Einzige Chance im Moment ist wohl, dass es dir jemand zur Verfügung stellt der es schon *lokal* bei sich hat


----------



## fuddles (28. Juni 2010)

Bah jetzt haben mich die Bugs erwischt, scheinbar die wo mit neuesten Patch und bei der GOTY Version erst gar nicht auftreten sollen.
Lauter Rote Kästen mit Ausrufezeichen, ständige Abstürze und das AddOn Brotherhood läuft gar nicht. Komm nicht in den Auto Rockland Tunnel um mit Tristan zu sprechen, den Start musste ich mich EnablePlayerControls umgehen, gelehrter Rothchild wollte erst gar nicht mit mir reden, erst nach kill und resurect^^ wollte er das.
Aber kann nix neu patchen da ich ne Steam Version hab. son shit....
Lösung gibts scheinbar keine, rät nur jeder neuinstallation ( hab ich schon gemacht ) oder patchen...toll Steam Version patchen???

*ratlosbin*

Bis zur Endmission Purity Prime lief ja auch alles sang und klanglos ( bis auf ein paar Abstürze beim und nach dem Speichern )


----------



## herethic (28. Juni 2010)

Wo kann ich sehen auf welche Version mein Fallout gepached ist?


----------



## Holdrio (28. Juni 2010)

Unter Optionen/Anzeige sollte 1.7.0.3 stehen mit dem letzten Patch drauf.


----------



## herethic (28. Juni 2010)

Kann ich direkt 1.7 runterladen oder muss ich erst 1.1,1.2,1.3etc downloaden?


----------



## Olstyle (28. Juni 2010)

Müsste direkt gehen.
Außerdem macht Bethesda ja eh die kleinsten Patches.


----------



## fuddles (28. Juni 2010)

Also weiß keiner eine Lösung wie ich Broken Steel zum laufen bekomme?

Habe Fallout GOTY als Steamdownload. Habs 2 mal gelöscht neuinstalliert, Steam Cache geprüft, geleert, Patchs mal drüber geschmissen...
Komme beim Rockland Autotunnel einfach nicht rein zu Tristan.....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Juni 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Alsobin ich wohl einer der wenigen der es geschafft hat das Ghule und Menschen zusammen im Tenpennytower leben.
> 
> Jedenfalls ist Tenpenny nicht mehr auf dem Balkon und eine Blutspur führt zur Badewanne die mit eben dieser Flüssigkeit befleckt ist.



Wie gesagt: Red mal mit Roy Philips (dem Anführer der drei Ghoule aus der Kanalisation) drüber, der jetzt zufällig in Tenpennys Suite zu leben scheint...


----------



## Wendigo (28. Juni 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mods sollte es wie Sand am Meer geben, bis du einen dir gefallenden ausgesucht hast:
> "setgs iMaxCharacterLevel 40" in der Konsole eingeben. (oder beliebig höhere Zahl)
> Einige findens unbequem, ich mag Komandozeilen
> 
> ...



Muss ich das dann immer wieder neu eingeben?


----------



## monty27 (29. Juni 2010)

Habe mich bissal durch den Sammelthread durchgelesen, aber nix gefunden....


F3 grad installiert, geupdated auf 1.7.... aber es stürzt immer ab. (wenn man ein neues spiel beginnt, nach ca. 20 - 40 sekunden ingame)

Kann mir jemand kurz die bestfunktionierendste lösung geben? Das Problem kommt ja anscheinend häufiger vor.  

Habe die uncut-version, game of the year



danke


----------



## fuddles (29. Juni 2010)

Hab das Tristan Problem beim Rockland Tunnel lösen können. Aber das Broken Steel Addon bleibt kotzhaft Bug verseucht und macht mit den ganzen Bugs nicht wirklich Spaß.

Für die dies interessiert:

Erst bleibt am Anfang ( nach der Meldung 2 Wochen später, nach beendigung der Quest Project Purity vom Hauptspiel ) alles hängen. 

Dann müsst ihr die Taste ^ drücken ( Konsole ), dann eingeben: EnablePlayerControls ( enter ) 
Danach kann man mit Lyons sprechen sofern man ihn findet. Dieser schickt einen weiter zu Rothchild im Labor.
Mit Rothchild reden -> dann sollte er eigentlich zu einer elektronischen Karte ( orange ) an der Wand laufen. Da hatte ich keinen Ton mehr, die Karte  spuckt riesige rote Vierecke mit den weißen Ausrufezeichen aus. Rothchild macht ab da nix mehr und man selbst ist bewegungsunfähig.

Wieder die konsole öffnen mit ^ -> EnablePlayerControls -> nochmal mit Rothchild sprechen. Der gibt einem dann die Anweisung zu Tristan im Rockland Tunnel zu laufen.

Nun muss man raus aus der Zitadelle und beamt sich am besten zum Dunwhich Gebäude ( ganz im Süd Westen ) und läuft von da aus weiter westlich bis zum Rockland Autotunnel.

Nun stellt man sich vor das To vom Rockland Autotunnel und öffnet wieder die Konsole mit ^
Mit der Maus klick man das Tor an und sieht oben die Nummer des Tores.
In der Konsole gibt man dann unlock:Nummer des Tores ( zB. unlock:07009b07 ) ein.

Dannach sollte das Tor offen sein und man kann in den Rockland Tunnel links durch die Tür.

Man läuft weiter bis zum großen Raum in dem die Brotherhood Krieger stehen.
Hier öffnet man wieder die Konsole mit ^ und gibt dort ein player.placeatme 03005686 ( damit sollte Tristan erscheinen ) 
Achtung: die ersten zwei zahlen sind abhängig davon wann ihr das Add on aktiviert habt. Probiert einfach mal alles von 01 -05 aus. xx005686 -> 01005686 und so weiter.

Dann mit Tristan sprechen und ab gehts raus zum Roboter Liberty Prime.
Keine Sorge es hört noch nicht auf mit den Bugs.

Mit dem Roboter latscht ihr zu einer Enklave Basis, die bei mir extrem verhackstückelt war. Fehlen lauter Teile, alles voll Ausrufezeichen und sogar der Eingang der Sateliten Relaissation ist ohne Cheat nicht erreichbar.

Also wieder Konsole auf ^ und tcl eingeben. Dannach kann man fliegen 
Man hupst so zur Tür und schaltet per ^ und Eingabe tcl den Cheat wieder aus.
Danach sollte man normal weiterspielen können.

fortsetzung folgt....


----------



## Holdrio (29. Juni 2010)

Auch mal beim Steamsupport angefragt sofern es das gibt?
Rote Dreiecke mit ! stehen für fehlende Texturen und Meshes, offensichtlich ist der Steamkram nicht imstande das Spiel richtig zu installieren wenn es auch nach mehrfach neu installieren sogar immer gleich bleibt.
Warum so viele sich den nur antun hmmm, staune immer wieder was die alles für Probleme mit Games haben, von denen ich Steammuffel noch nie gehört habe.
Dagegen war meine DVD GOTY das reinste Relaxprogramm.



Wendigo schrieb:


> Muss ich das dann immer wieder neu eingeben?



Jup, darum macht das auch keiner ausser ihm. 
Naja so schlimm ist das einmalige eintippen natürlich auch nicht aber bei den zig Levelmods bei Nexus gibts eigentlich schon keinen Grund dafür.


----------



## ThoR65 (29. Juni 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Hab das Tristan Problem beim Rockland Tunnel lösen können. Aber das Broken Steel Addon bleibt kotzhaft Bug verseucht und macht mit den ganzen Bugs nicht wirklich Spaß.
> 
> Für die dies interessiert:
> 
> ...


 

Tja, ich würd mal sagen das bei Dir was faul ist. 
1.) Ich habe nie probleme gehabt in den Tunnel zu kommen.
2.) ich musste nie per Konsolenbefehl hinter Lyons her.
3.) ich hab die Sat-Relaisestation ohne cheaten erreicht.
4.) bei mir fehlten nie Texturen.
Mein Fazit:
Bestimmt wieder so ein übereifriger User, der wahllos irgendwelche Mods installiert hat. Und wenns nicht nach Wunsch läuft, ist das Spiel verbuggt, der Softwarehersteller zu blöd und man kann mal so richtig auf den Fäkalienhaufen hauen. Weil sonst hat man in seinem Leben ja nie die Möglichkeit dazu.

mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2010)

Hey ThoR65

War ja grad ein mächtiger Rundumschlag da oben

Obwohl ich ebenfalls nie Probleme hatte/habe ist es auch nicht *immer* der DAU der Schuld ist
Es könnte an der Tatsache liegen, dass ich - ich glaube genauso wie du - *nicht* eine STEAM-Version habe

Möglicherweise ist an der wirklich etwas lusch...


----------



## fuddles (29. Juni 2010)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Tja, ich würd mal sagen das bei Dir was faul ist.
> 1.) Ich habe nie probleme gehabt in den Tunnel zu kommen.
> 2.) ich musste nie per Konsolenbefehl hinter Lyons her.
> 3.) ich hab die Sat-Relaisestation ohne cheaten erreicht.
> ...



Ansonsten bist du noch ganz gesund oder wie?
Das ist ja super toll das du nie Probleme hattest. Willst du mich damit verhöhnen? 

Ich hab die Steam F3 GOTY Version. Hättest du vorhergehende Beiträge gelesen wüsstest du das ich mehrfach neuinstalliert habe mich strikt an die Installation gehalten habe. Nix Mods nix sonst irgendwas was du von dir gibst.

Eine Entschuldigung wäre hier fällig statt mich hier zu beleidigen und dich noch über meine Problem lächerlich zu machen.

Und erzähl mir nicht das ich mit meinen 30 Lenzen und Spielerfahrungen noch aus Atari Zeiten nicht wüßte was ich da tue.

Da kannste dir mal en paar der massigen Bugs von Broken Steel durchlesen: http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Broken_Steel_bugs

Aber obacht ist in Englisch.


----------



## Holdrio (29. Juni 2010)

Waren die fünf DLC denn auch von Anfang an aktiviert, also mit allen aktiviert ein neues Spiel begonnen?
Von Probs mit Broken Steel wenn erst später aktiviert ist öfters zu lesen aber sonst schon unerklärlich oder eben Steam Spinnerei.

Denn die Installation selber ist ja Murks wenn überall rote Dreiecke auftauchen und somit reihenweise Dateien fehlen.
Logo läuft dann nicht viel richtig mit so einer Installation.


----------



## fuddles (29. Juni 2010)

DLCs wurden erst nach dem Hauptspiel aktiviert.

Aber wie gesagt hab ja dann deinstalliert und Steam Cache gelöscht und auch die lokalen Daten rausgehaun inklusive Registry gesäubert. Hatte lediglich die Spielstände gesichert.

Fehler waren nach Neuinstallation genau dieselben.


----------



## ThoR65 (29. Juni 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Ansonsten bist du noch ganz gesund oder wie?
> Das ist ja super toll das du nie Probleme hattest. Willst du mich damit verhöhnen?
> 
> Ich hab die Steam F3 GOTY Version. Hättest du vorhergehende Beiträge gelesen wüsstest du das ich mehrfach neuinstalliert habe mich strikt an die Installation gehalten habe. Nix Mods nix sonst irgendwas was du von dir gibst.
> ...


 
Ja nee.... is klar. Die Anzahl Deiner erlebten Lenze ist mir immo wumpe. Bist bei weitem jünger als ich, und meine PC-Erfahrungen sind auch besonders ausgeprägt. Trotz alle dem liegt der fehler nicht im Addon. Ich tippe eher auf Steamschrott. Warum haben denn so wenige das Problem, dass Dir anscheinend wochenlang schlaflose Nächte bereitet?
Die meisten Bugs, die bei wiki aufgelistet sind, betreffen eher die Konsolenversion bzw. bedürfen noch der Bugbestätigung. 
Ich, und viele andere auch, haben BrokenSteel öfter mal erst kurz vor schluß der HQ aktiviert, und keiner hatte irgendwelche Texturprobleme oder KI-Aussetzer. Nicht mal mit diversen Mods ala V.E.N.O.M. oder EMOD. 
Ich hoffe nur inständig, dass Dein nächstes Spiel nicht über Steam erworben wird. Andernfalls hast Du meine besten Wünsche.

mfg


----------



## fuddles (29. Juni 2010)

Ist das nen Grund mich dumm anzumachen? Wenn du so ein an Jahren reicher Mensch bist überlege besser wie du dich ausdrückst und wen du direkt zu verstehen gibst er wäre zu blöd.

Und woher soll ich überhaupt wissen woran das liegt hä? Weils bei dir ja ach sooo toll und super funktioniert? Das dann natürlich auch Grund genug ist mich dumm anzumachen. 

Aber klar ich hab das natürlich alles im voraus zu wissen, bin ja als Käufer auch quasi der Programmierer und bei Steam kaufen ist ja fast illegal deswegen gehöre ich ja sowieso gesteinigt.

Ich hoffe nur inständig das ich dich hier irgendwann mal im Forum wegen irgendeinem Problem erwische damit ich dich verhöhnen kann.

So eine Ignoranz ist echt unter aller Kanone.


----------



## Bumblebee (29. Juni 2010)

Also fuddles
Wie du meinem Kommentar weiter oben entnehmen kannst fand ich die Äusserungen ja auch etwas "grenzwertig"

Aber auch du solltest nun nicht allzu sehr dekompensieren
Interpretiere nun nicht noch Dinge hinein die so nicht geschrieben; und auch sicherlich nicht so gedacht waren
Fakt ist nun mal, dass es welche gibt (zu denen ich auch gehöre) die *keine* Probleme haben


----------



## fuddles (29. Juni 2010)

Ja sorry. Aber das war ja ganz klar herauszulesen was der gemeint hat...

Außerdem gings ja nicht darum das einigie keine Problem haben sondern nur das ich ein Problem hab, das auch bei anderen vorkam/auftritt und die keine Lösung dafür hatten. Daher habe ich meine Lösung präsentiert.

Nur die ist nun auch hinfällig, da weiterhin ganze Räume/Häuser fehlen und Personen teilweise gar nicht da sind. 

Broken Steel bleibt weiterhin für mich unspielbar. Deswegen ists jetzt ins Archiv gewandert und das mit einem Spiel das mir persönlich eines der wichtigsten der letzten zehn Jahre ist. Daher bin ich wegen dem da oben echt angepisst und wegen dem Spiel richtig geknickt...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Juni 2010)

Wer weitere Probleme mit seinen Mitmenschen hat und die nicht per PM mit diesen ausdiskutieren kann, möge sich auf PMs von mir bzw. vom System gefasst machen.




Wendigo schrieb:


> Muss ich das dann immer wieder neu eingeben?



Das ist der "unbequeme" Teil.
Nach jedem Neustart des Spiels eingeben, sonst sammelst du keine weitere Erfahrung. (du bleibst aber auf dem bereits erreichten Level und auch der Fortschritt zum nächsten bleibt gespeichert, auch wenn der Balken erstmal auf "0" angezeigt wird)


----------



## Wendigo (29. Juni 2010)

Ok. Hätte man aber auch bei 5 Addons mal ändern können. Bei einem bis 30 und dann Ende. Nicht wirklich optimal....


----------



## herethic (29. Juni 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Red mal mit Roy Philips (dem Anführer der drei Ghoule aus der Kanalisation) drüber, der jetzt zufällig in Tenpennys Suite zu leben scheint...


Tjo nur leider ist in Tenpenny aufeinmal nurnoch die Ghulfrau...

Allerdings hatte ich bei dem Gespräch mit Mr.Croweley die Option zu sagen dass Tenpenny durch einen Kopfschuss gestorben ist.


----------



## Seabound (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo, hab ein Problem:

Fallout 3 hängt sich bei mir ständig auf. 
Bis gestern gings noch. Heute hab ich meinen Mainbord ausgebaut, um neue WLP auf die CPU zu schmieren. Nun hängt sich das Spiel ständig auf. Die TEMPS sind aber OK. Die CPU hat beim Zocken 40 Grad, die GPU um die 80 Grad (was ja für die GTX 470 normal ist). Jedenfalls bleibt immer das Bild stehen und die Musik dudelt im Hintergrund weiter. Ich kann den Taskmanager aufrufen und das Spiel manuel beenden. Der Rechner läuft im Hintergrund ohne Probleme weiter. Ich bin ratlos! Ach übrigens, die Abstürze treten immer nur in Megaton auf... Kein Plan...


----------



## Seabound (7. Juli 2010)

Auch wenns jetzt im Endeffekt n Doppelpost is, ich push dat jetzt nochma.

Also, die Freezes bei Fallout 3 sind ja bekannt. Scheint ein weit verbreitetes Problem zu sein. Gestern konnte ich noch zocken. Heute geht garnix mehr. Spiel gefriert regelmäßig nach ca. 2 Minuten. Mit dem Taskmanager kann ichs beenden und neu starten. Patch ist 1.7. irgendwer ne Idee, wie das zu Lösen ist? Man kann wohl an ner *.ini rumfummeln und dann solls wieder funzen?!? Grafiktreiber das Problem? Das nervt echt, zumal ich spielen will!


----------



## Bumblebee (7. Juli 2010)

Wie hoch ist denn die CPU-Auslastung??


----------



## Holdrio (7. Juli 2010)

Wenns bis zur PC Bastelei gut ging und danach gar nicht mehr ist der Grund ja offensichtlich, frage mich nur wie das möglich ist.

Treiber kanns nicht sein, spielte vor Neuinstallation auch noch etwas mit dem 257.21 drauf und lief gut.
Sogar perfekt, eeeeendlich ruckts und stotterts nicht mehr mit AA an wie bei allen vorher nach 186, ein Wunder. 

Quadcorefix für INI steht einige Seiten vorher, allerdings gings ja bisher auch ohne offenbar.


----------



## Seabound (7. Juli 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist denn die CPU-Auslastung??




Alles im Rahmen. Scheint am Spiel zu liegen. Wenn man nach Fallout 3 und Freeze sucht, dann findet man das von mir beschriebene Problem. Scheint wohl ne Seuche bei Fallout zu sein. 
Hatte denn Rechner dann ein paar Stunden aus und nun gehts wieder. Zocke seit zwei Stunden ohne auch nur ein Problem. Temps vom Rechner nach den 2 Stunden Zocken: GPU 79 Grad, CPU 41 Grad, HDD 35 Grad. Sagt zumindest "DriveTheLife". Denke ma, am Rechner liegts nich...


----------



## Holdrio (7. Juli 2010)

Gelegentlich CTD ist höchstens normal, das stabilste Game ist FO3 sicher nicht, so viele Freezes sind alles andere als normal und sowas liegt am System.
Oder an Quadcore aber dagegen gibts ja Lösungen.



> Scheint am Spiel zu liegen.
> Hatte denn Rechner dann ein paar Stunden aus und nun gehts wieder.







P.S. VIVA ESPANA , Krauts heim ins R..äh naja OT schuldigung


----------



## Seabound (7. Juli 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Gelegentlich CTD ist höchstens normal, das stabilste Game ist FO3 sicher nicht, so viele Freezes sind alles andere als normal und sowas liegt am System.
> Oder an Quadcore aber dagegen gibts ja Lösungen.
> 
> 
> ...




Nö, denke es is schon normal. Such ma bei Google nach "Fallout 3 freeze". Ganz typisch. Spiel "gefriert" sobald du Häuser betrittst oder unter Tage bist. In der oberirdischen Spielwelt gefrierts dagegen nie. Übern Taskmanager kann man das Spiel beenden. Wie bei mir. Halt n Bug.


----------



## Holdrio (8. Juli 2010)

Höchstens genau typisch für Quadcore ja, hatte ich genau so auch und war mit nem simplen INI Eintrag Geschichte wie bei so vielen anderen auch, mit Google eigentlich auch leicht zu finden und hier im Thread stehts auch schon mehrfach.
Aber wenn du es nicht glauben willst denke halt weiter es is schon normal.


----------



## Seabound (8. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei... Das mit der *.INI hab ich übrigens auch schon weiter oben geschrieben, aber egal. Ich kuck ma, wie ich das X4 Prob lösen kann.


----------



## RayRay (11. Juli 2010)

Ja und den Poste es bitte auch ^^ hab seit neustem auch wieder probleme mit der GOTY Stürtzt ständig ab ;X das mit der .INI hat kurzzeitig gut geholfen ;X


----------



## fuddles (14. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe das bei New Vegas net so viele Bugs auftreten.
Könnt mir immer noch alle Haare raufen das ich die ADDons der GOTY Version wegen Bug Seuche nicht spielen kann.
Gott sei dank konnte ich wenigstens das Hauptgame durchspielen, wenn auch mit einigen Abstürzen und Fehlermeldungen.


----------



## Papzt (15. Juli 2010)

Es ist wohl eine Glückssache ob das spiel anständig auf quads läuft, denn ich hatte bis jetzt kein einziges mal einen Absturz deswegen.


----------



## fuddles (15. Juli 2010)

Die Abstürze waren ja nicht mal so schlimm.
Schlimmer waren die nicht laufenden Addons. Die haben mir den Rest gegeben. Aber wurschd habs eh aufgegeben das sie laufen.
Warte jetzt sehnsüchtig auf New Vegas.


----------



## Holdrio (15. Juli 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> das ich die ADDons der GOTY Version wegen *STEAM* Seuche nicht spielen kann.



Tippfehler korrigiert, nun stimmts. 
Ingame haben die DLC genau wie das Hauptspiel sicher auch so einige Bugs, wenn der Steamschrott Spiel und Addons aber nicht richtig installiert bekommt und wegen fehlender Dateien lustige rote Dreiecke auftauchen, hat das gar nix mit Spiel oder DLCs selber zu tun.
Kein Spiel der Welt läuft richtig wenn es nur zu 87 oder 93% installiert ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> ... wenn der Steamschrott Spiel und Addons aber nicht richtig installiert bekommt und wegen fehlender Dateien lustige rote Dreiecke auftauchen, hat das gar nix mit Spiel oder DLCs selber zu tun.
> Kein Spiel der Welt läuft richtig wenn es nur zu 87 oder 93% installiert ist.


 
Da sprichst du ein wahres Wort
Auch ich habe sowohl das Hauptspiel als auch die DLC's nahezu problemlos spielen können - aber eben auch *ohne* Steam"beteiligung"


----------



## ThoR65 (15. Juli 2010)

ja ja, ist schon was feines, wenn man seine Software "anfassen" kann. Ich mein das hat schon ein hauch von Erotik, wenn man einen runden Silberling mit der heißgeliebten Software berühren darf.  So glatt, so kühl, so scharf. Bei Steamschrott heisst es dagegen: "nur gucken, nicht anfassen." 
Aber Ok, jeder hat so seine persönlichen vorlieben. 

Bis denne dann
ThoR65


----------



## Holdrio (15. Juli 2010)

Ja man kann nur hoffen bei New Vegas ist wirklich nur Aktivierung über Steam nötig und nicht etwa noch gewisse Spieldateien sogar bei der DVD Version von da laden, will nicht durch ein Vegas mit roten Dreiecken latschen.


----------



## fuddles (15. Juli 2010)

Holdrio schrieb:


> Tippfehler korrigiert, nun stimmts.
> Ingame haben die DLC genau wie das Hauptspiel sicher auch so einige Bugs, wenn der Steamschrott Spiel und Addons aber nicht richtig installiert bekommt und wegen fehlender Dateien lustige rote Dreiecke auftauchen, hat das gar nix mit Spiel oder DLCs selber zu tun.
> Kein Spiel der Welt läuft richtig wenn es nur zu 87 oder 93% installiert ist.



Ach waren ja nicht nur die Dreiecke, da hätt ich mir ja noch einen Gegner meiner Wahl zu gedacht. Schlimmer waren die fehlenden Gebäudeteile. Sah ungefähr so aus wie SW Todesstern Teil 1 verglichen mit SW Todesstern aus Teil 3 
Muss glaub ma 1-2 Screenshots davon machen.


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Juli 2010)

Ja, zugegeben - das sieht echt besch..eiden aus - die Grafik
Aber eben - es fehlen Daten




Holdrio schrieb:


> Ja man kann nur hoffen bei New Vegas ist wirklich nur Aktivierung über Steam nötig und nicht etwa noch gewisse Spieldateien sogar bei der DVD Version von da laden, will nicht durch ein Vegas mit roten Dreiecken latschen.


 
Ausser drei geiche Dreiecke sind der Jackpot


----------



## Holdrio (15. Juli 2010)

LOL soweit kommts noch! 

Wäääh hört endlich auf, ihr macht mir ja Angst vor New Vegas mit zwangsintegriertem Steam.


----------



## fuddles (15. Juli 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ausser drei geiche Dreiecke sind der Jackpot



Shit, was hab ich dann? Einen 6er mit Zusatzzahl im Lotto?^^


----------



## Holdrio (16. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht sieht das ja jemand von Steam und macht den Lottosechser wenigstens in Form einer New Vegas Collectiors Edition wahr als Entschädigung.


----------



## fuddles (16. Juli 2010)

Aber bitte auf Platte gepresst^^


----------



## Soziopath26 (25. Juli 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Der Händler in Rivet City verkauft auch die mini A-Bomben....Geld habe ich ja genug (46.000 )....kann mir auch so noch Nachschub holen....
> 
> Sonst habe ich ja auch noch 30 Nuka Granaten.... und noch 10 Quantum auf Lager........da ich mehrere Diagramme habe werden aus einer Nuka = 3 Granaten gemacht........
> 
> ...






Warum fühlt ihr euch alle so cool?

Ich hab alle Spezialwaffen, über 500 Kronkorkenminen, das Spiel schon 3x durch, insgesamt ca. 500 Stunden gespielt, alle Orte entdeckt, einfach alles! 

Und jetzt sieh genau hin Rosstaeuscher:

Ich hab bei meinem Hauptspeicherstand (261 Stunden Spielzeit) die Million schon längst geknackt, bin jetzt bei ca. 1.300.000 Kronkorken. 


Also, erst anstrengen, dann protzen. 


Ach ja:


Momentan spiele ich das Spiel auf "Sehr schwer" durch und habe mir als kleine "Schwierigkeitserhöhung" vorgenommen kein einziges Stimpak zu verwenden, was bis jetzt super klappt (Bin fast schon wieder durch. ) und trotzdem habe ich für mein Sturmgewehr momentan über 7030 Schuss. 

Desweiteren habe ich immer über 60 Rad-X, Med-X, Psycho, etc., weil ich das Zeug eigentlich gar nicht brauche und dadurch, dass ich keine Stimpaks verwende habe ich momentan fast 500 Stück. 


*Und das alles auf "Sehr schwer"*.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juli 2010)

Nur "ohne Stimpacks" oder "Iron Man"?
Verwendest du Nahrungsmittel in Kampfsituationen?

"Sehr schwer" ist imho jedenfalls gar kein Merkmal.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. Juli 2010)

Soziopath26 schrieb:


> Warum fühlt ihr euch alle so cool?
> 
> Ich hab alle Spezialwaffen, über 500 Kronkorkenminen, das Spiel schon 3x durch, insgesamt ca. 500 Stunden gespielt, alle Orte entdeckt, einfach alles!
> 
> ...



AHA.....

Da schreib er mir doch per PN er wolle mir mal einen Spiegel vor halten, indem er meine Beiträge zitiert und vergisst dabei zu schreiben in welchem Thread er gepostet hat.....

WOW !!!
Auf schwer spielen in Fallout 3 ist so als ob man bei Crysis leicht spielt....

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr wann ich das geschrieben habe, aber ich sammle im Spiel nur das was richtig Geld bringt und nur soviel, das ich ein gewisses Polster habe.....

Ich will ja keine  Rekorde brechen...... Und mein von Dir Zitierter Beitrag war als "IRONIE" gemeint.....

Außerdem habe ich das Spiel schon 3x Durch und 2x mit allen DlC`s (bis auf Mothership Zeta) und ALLEN Orten Entdecken.....

Weiterhin habe ich Dutzende von Mod`s installiert und ausprobiert....

*Nicht das ich hier so Prahlen wollte wie Du....immerhin hast Du Dich extra für diesen Kommentar angemeldet und mir auch noch ne PN geschickt....*

Also eben Falls nicht böse sein.....

Ein etwas irritierter Rossi.....

Mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Juli 2010)

Also zumindest die Crysis Demo fand ich in Schwierigkeitsgrad 4/4 noch leichter, als F3 auf schwer


----------



## Veriquitas (26. Juli 2010)

Da ich jetzt wieder anständig spielen kann hab ich mal ne Frage, gibt es einen Mod der die Frisuren usw. am Anfang des Games erweitert ?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (27. Juli 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Da ich jetzt wieder anständig spielen kann hab ich mal ne Frage, gibt es einen Mod der die Frisuren usw. am Anfang des Games erweitert ?


 

Schau mal auf diese Seite....

www.fallout3nexus.com

Mfg


----------



## klaus$ (27. Juli 2010)

Sehr geiles spiel


----------



## Azrael_SEt (30. Juli 2010)

Ich hab 2 ganz andere Probleme mit Fallout 3:
1. Wenn ich draußen bin und mich umsehe dann schwank ständig das Licht in versch. Helligkeitsstufen (wie wenn man mit ner schlechten Kamera was filmt). Das nervt tierisch, kann man das beheben? Woran könnte es liegen?
2. Egal wie ich meine GTX295 einstelle, egal ob 1 Kern oder beide Kerne, ich komme nicht über 55 FPS. Was mach ich falsch?

Zu meinem Systen:

Intel Q9550 @ 3,2 GHz
4 GB DDR2 800 MHz
1 TB Samsung
Windows 7 64bit (Prof.)
GTX295 EXO von POV
NVIDIA Treiber 257.15 (müssten es sein, muss ich mal nachschauen)
Spiel läuft zur Zeit auf Maximum mit 16xAF und 4xAA und eben max 55FPS Grafikkarte dümpelt bei 40% Auslastung auf beiden Kernen und CPU bei max. 30% auf allen Kernen.......

Ambient Occlusion bringt nix (weder weniger noch mehr FPS ???)
VSYNC aus bringt nix (auch nicht wenn ichs über den Treiber erzwinge)

Weiß einer Rat?

Außerdem ruckt es teilweise beim umsehen (außen). 

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Das Lichtproblem hab ich mit dem Ausschalten von HDR gelöst, jetzt hab ich zwar nur noch Bloom, aber das reicht auch.
Das Performance-Problem bleibt.....vlt. werd ich es mal mit 190er Treibern und nHancer versuchen.


----------



## orca113 (1. August 2010)

Ich nehme an deine Graka Treiber Konstellation ist nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Schmeiss mal den Treiber runter und nimm einen älteren. Kann ja schon mal sein das die Fehlerhaft sind.


----------



## Veriquitas (10. August 2010)

Ich hab jetzt anch ewig langer Zeit Fallout 3, nachdem mein Save verschwunden ist. Und spiele hauptsächlich mit Schleichen, Nahkampfwaffen, Laserwaffen. Und es macht echt bock, so zu spielen man spart auch unheimlich viel Munition. Rest geht auf Dietrich und Wissenschafft und kleine Waffen.


----------



## herethic (10. August 2010)

Wie heißt der Ort wo man in diese Konsole einsteigt und dann als Kind spielt?


----------



## Veriquitas (11. August 2010)

Das ist in einer Garage in der nähe vom Tower.


----------



## Seabound (11. August 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Wie heißt der Ort wo man in diese Konsole einsteigt und dann als Kind spielt?




Du meinst die "Tranquility Lane"? Den Ort selber oder den Ort wo diese Sessel stehen die einen in die Tranquility Lane versetzen?

 Die Tranquility Sessel findest du in Vault 112. 

Vorsicht Spoiler!:  Tranquility Lane ? Die Vault


----------



## Azrael_SEt (11. August 2010)

Mir macht Minigun am meisten Spaß. Schön die Minigun von dem einen Typen von Reiley's Rangers genommen die macht schön extra Schaden. Schwere Waffen auf 100 und 25% mehr Zielgenauigkeit für 2 Handwaffen. Wobei das Gleisgewehr und der Rock-It-Launcher auch genial sind.

Aber mal ehrlich, der/das Rösti macht auch Laune.


----------



## Seabound (11. August 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Mir macht Minigun am meisten Spaß. Schön die Minigun von dem einen Typen von Reiley's Rangers genommen



Wo bekommen ich des?!?


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wo bekommen ich des?!?


 
Die *EUGENE* bekommst du wenn du den (Neben-)Quest *Reilly's Rangers* abgeschlossen hast


----------



## Seabound (11. August 2010)

Thx. da werd ich gleich ma gucken. Das sind die Ranger welche man auf der Notfallfrequenz in Nationalarchiv empfangen kann, oder so?!?


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Thx. da werd ich gleich ma gucken. Das sind die Ranger welche man auf der Notfallfrequenz in Nationalarchiv empfangen kann, oder so?!?


 
Butcher fordert auf der Notfallfrequenz Hilfe an und bittet darum möglichst schnell Reilly zu finden. 

So, nun musst du aber auch selber was tun


----------



## Seabound (11. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> So, nun musst du aber auch selber was tun



Schon dabei!


----------



## herethic (11. August 2010)

Also ich bin jetzt in der "letzen" Mission.Ich hab den Typ von der Eklave schon gekillt,aber was soll ich tun?
Wenn ich in diese Kammer reingehe und "2-1-6" eingebe(was ja offensichtlich der richtige Code ist)passiert nicht und irgendwann platzt der Behälter und ich seh so ne Squenz.
Aber ich will nocht weiter Spielen!Ich will die Finder abliefern und alle Orte besichtigen und die Nebenquests erfüllen etc.!

Wenn ich sage dass sie reingehen soll,endet das Spiel sowieso.

Gibts nicht ne möglichkeit Projekt Purity zu beenden und trotzdem wieter zu spielen?


----------



## Wendigo (11. August 2010)

Hast du die Addons bzw broken steel?


----------



## Bumblebee (11. August 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Gibts nicht ne Möglichkeit Projekt Purity zu beenden und trotzdem weiter zu spielen?





Spoiler



F3 *endet* mit dem ehrenvollen Tod des Helden - so ist das eben

Allerdings, wenn du ADDON hast wird er gerettet und es geht weiter


----------



## Seabound (11. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wäre mal furchbar nett gewesen, wenn du vorher was von *SPOILER!!!* geschrieben hättest!  Saugeil, danke!Auch wenn F3 von 2009 is, es is noch nich jeder durch!

_Olstyle Edit: Spoiler ist jetzt drin  .

EDIT: Scholle_Satt: Danke... Nützt mir jetzt auch nix mehr! 
_


----------



## herethic (11. August 2010)

:/ dann muss ich wohl nen alten Spielstand laden damit ich die Nebenquest machen kann.Naja ich kann ja zum Glück den Spielstand 



Spoiler



Nach dem Ausbruch aus Raven Rock


laden.

@Scholle_Satt
Gern geschehen


----------



## Azrael_SEt (12. August 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Wo bekommen ich des?!?


 
In DC ins Krankenhaus und von da im 2 oder 3ten Stock gibts dann ne Verbindung zu nem Bürohaus. Oben auf dem Dach haben sich Reiley's Rangers verschanzt. Während der Mission einfach sicherstellen das der Typ mit der Minigun "abkrazt". Solange der Rest überlebt schaffst du auch die Mission. Tip: Danach sollst du Reiley suchen, die liegt in der Ghulstadt auf der Krankenstation.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2010)

Anm.:
Zu obigem Spoiler: Der erzählt nur die halbe Wahrheit. Aber ohne Add-Ons endet das Spiel in der Tat mit der Absolvierung von "Project Purity" (ohne mal zu verraten, was das ist  )
Imho sollte man aber schon vor "Waters of Life" zwischenspeichern, da sich die Erkundung des Ödlands danach etwas anders gestaltet.


----------



## fuddles (13. August 2010)

Ach göttlich. Man kann die Verk.... Steam GOTY Version retten in dem man manuell vor jedem Neustart patcht mit 1.7. Das Spiel startet nach dem Patch automatisch und alle fehlenden Texturen, Objekte, Missionsziele sind plötzlich da.

Juhu endlich kann ich die Addons zocken.
So wars ja nicht allzu schön^^
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/2009215-post2810.html


----------



## Bumblebee (13. August 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Ach göttlich. Man kann die Verk.... Steam GOTY Version retten in dem man manuell vor jedem Neustart patcht mit 1.7. Das Spiel startet nach dem Patch automatisch und alle fehlenden Texturen, Objekte, Missionsziele sind plötzlich da.


 
Na das freut mich für dich, fuddles
Auch wenn das (sicherlich) maximal mühsam ist


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. August 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> In DC ins Krankenhaus und von da im 2 oder 3ten Stock gibts dann ne Verbindung zu nem Bürohaus. Oben auf dem Dach haben sich Reiley's Rangers verschanzt. Während der Mission einfach sicherstellen das der Typ mit der Minigun "abkrazt". Solange der Rest überlebt schaffst du auch die Mission. Tip: Danach sollst du Reiley suchen, die liegt in der Ghulstadt auf der Krankenstation.


 

Oder erst Reiley besuchen....und dann alle Retten.....

Warum sollte die (Frau) mit der MiniGun abkratzen ??? Das ist Unsinn !!! Auch wenn alle Überleben gibt es eine Belohnung....

Bei der Belohnung kannst Du Dir dann aussuchen....*Ranger Rüstung*  oder *Minigun.....*

Außerdem zahlt Dir Reily für alle Entdeckten Orte Geld und Du darfst Dich in der Basis bedienen, wirst kostenlos geheilt und Deine Rüstung wird auch kostenlos repariert...


Mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. August 2010)

Die Rüstung ist aber zu gut, um sie sich zu entgehen lassen -> will man beides, muss einer dranglauben.
Ehrlich unfreundliche Zeitgenossen können das aber auch anders regeln.


----------



## Wendigo (15. August 2010)

Habe die Minigun genommen, da ich eigentlich stets die eine Rüstung von dem einen Addon verwende.

Scheint es nur so, oder bietet dieser Stützpunkt nicht wirklich viel?

Gibt es eigentlich jemand im Ödland, der meine Waffen auf 100% repaieren kann? 
Ich würde gerne mein Gauss Gewehr repaieren lassen. Ich selber kann dies ja nicht, da keine Ersatzteile.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2010)

Mir wärer keiner bekannt. Das höchste sind afaik die umherreisenden Händler, nachdem man in Greyditch (wars da?) alles richtig gemacht hat, müsste einer davon bis 82% gehen.


----------



## Veriquitas (15. August 2010)

Ich bin immer noch am schleichen und nur mit dem Rösti der Laserpistole und dem Lasergewehr unterwegs und es ist immer noch spannend.


----------



## Wendigo (15. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mir wärer keiner bekannt. Das höchste sind afaik die umherreisenden Händler, nachdem man in Greyditch (wars da?) alles richtig gemacht hat, müsste einer davon bis 82% gehen.



Dann schau ich mich mal um. 
In eines der 5 Addons werde ich wohl auch keinen anfinden, oder?

Was nun aber nach der Quest mit der Minigun neu ist- Ich werde nach dem betreten von Megaton nun immer begrüßt und bekomme etwas geschenkt. Es sind zwar nur Kleinigkeiten, aber dennoch....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2010)

Add-Ons habe ich noch immer keine - hab aber noch nichts von erweiterten Bastlern gehört.

@Veriquitas: Zum Schleichen empfehle ich in jedem Fall die gedämpfte 10mm und die Dart-Gun. Letztere ist auch extrem praktisch gegen allerhand flinkfüßiges Ödland-gewürm.

Gegen die Nervensägen in Megaton hilft aber auch das nicht...
Das Spiel gibt einem echt zuwenig Gelgenheiten, nicht-gut zu sein.


----------



## Wendigo (15. August 2010)

Ich denke, dann mach ich noch ne größere Shoppingtour und geh dann nach The Pitt. 
Mal schauen was mich dort erwartet. Ist nämlich das einzigste DLC, das ich noch nicht besucht habe. Angeblich gibt es dort ne Munitionspresse.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2010)

Sowas könnte ich auch mal gebrauchen 
Weiß hier eigentlich jemand, ob die Add-On-CDs regionsspezifisch sind? D.h. wenn ich mir die in Deutschland kaufe, ist dann nur die deutsche Version enthalten oder installieren sich die Add-Ons automatisch passend zur Regionalversion des Hauptspiels?


----------



## Bumblebee (15. August 2010)

Nachdem ja auch die Patches regionsspezifisch sind *vermute* ich mal, dass es mit den Add-On-CD's auch so ist
Die DLC's waren nur nach Sprachen unterteilt - ergo (nachdem ich die "Schweizer Version" habe) waren diese ebenfalls voll freigeschaltet


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2010)

Um die Sprache gehts ja. Ich hab mir zwei Fallouts in der Übersetzung angetan, ein drittes garantiert nicht, auch nicht in Teilen


----------



## Wendigo (15. August 2010)

Ich habe das deutsche Hauptgame und die GOTY Edition aus UK. Kam mir sinnvoller und günstiger vor als die anderen Lösungen.

Die Version aus UK kann man nur auf Englisch spielen.


----------



## Wendigo (15. August 2010)

Habe gerade The Pitt beendet. Die Hauptquest war in gefühlten 30 min durchgespielt bzw 3 Quest.

Wie schreibe ich denn Spoilers?

Hätte ne Frage bezüglich des Endes...

Aso, das mit der Presse hat wirklich funktioniert. Nur ärgerlich, dass man nur Munition da reinstecken kann und nichts anderes.


----------



## fuddles (16. August 2010)

Ich lauf jetzt in Point Lookout rum. Wollte da den Tresor in der Bank öffnen. Hab aber den Sicherheitscheck angeklickt als ich noch nicht wußte das man das Band/Notiz mitlaufen lassen muss. Jetzt kann ich das richtige Passwort ( nimmermehr)  nicht mehr auswählen. Nur noch das Falsche. Jemand ne Idee wie ich das noch retten kann?


----------



## Bumblebee (16. August 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> ... Jetzt kann ich das richtige Passwort ( nimmermehr) nicht mehr auswählen. Nur noch das Falsche. Jemand ne Idee wie ich das noch retten kann?


 
Lade den letzten Save


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Ich habe das deutsche Hauptgame und die GOTY Edition aus UK. Kam mir sinnvoller und günstiger vor als die anderen Lösungen.
> 
> Die Version aus UK kann man nur auf Englisch spielen.



Ich das UK-Hauptgame und noch keine Add-Ons 




Wendigo schrieb:


> Wie schreibe ich denn Spoilers?


[spoiler]_gespoilerter Text_[/spoiler]



> Aso, das mit der Presse hat wirklich funktioniert. Nur ärgerlich, dass man nur Munition da reinstecken kann und nichts anderes.



Pff. Mit meinen Vorräten an .32, 10mm und vor allem 5mm könnt ich Leute todschmeißen (okay - dafür ists ja auch gedacht), aber .44 wird einfach viel zu selten verkauft.


----------



## fuddles (17. August 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Lade den letzten Save



Warum kriege ich in dem Thread immer so.... (nicht)lustige Antworten.


----------



## Wendigo (17. August 2010)

Ich meine aber auch, dass du das nicht machen musst. Leider weiss ich nicht, wie das geht.

Ich wär nämlich in dem Zimmer, gleich nachdem ich auf die Insel gekommen bin. Die Mission habe ich dann beendet, nachdem ich die Hauptquest erledigt hatte.


----------



## Azrael_SEt (18. August 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Add-Ons habe ich noch immer keine - hab aber noch nichts von erweiterten Bastlern gehört.
> 
> @Veriquitas: Zum Schleichen empfehle ich in jedem Fall die gedämpfte 10mm und die Dart-Gun. Letztere ist auch extrem praktisch gegen allerhand flinkfüßiges Ödland-gewürm.
> 
> ...


 
Atombombe? 

Ich finde man kann richtig gut schlecht sein 

Mehr als 50% der Quests kann man durch drohen/überreden oder ne Tracht Prügel lösen. Selbst die kleinen Kinder kann man quälen........

Ich find den Mittelweg ganz gut. Meist fang ich aber eh an wie wild zu ballern, wenn mir einer auf die Nerven geht.

Das Gaus Gewehr kann man doch selber bauen oder?
Dafür gibts doch nen Bauplan und dann kann man das auch reparieren.


----------



## Wendigo (18. August 2010)

Das Gaussgewehr selber bauen? Das ist mir ja komplett neu. Wo bekommt man denn den Bauplan her?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. August 2010)

Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Atombombe?



Naja - das würde auch gegen die nicht-Nervensägen wirken, die ja leider auch andere gewaltätige Lösungen vermiesen.
Außerdem weiß ich grad gar nicht, ob ich die ohne Tenpenny&Co noch zünden kann.



> Ich finde man kann richtig gut schlecht sein
> 
> Mehr als 50% der Quests kann man durch drohen/überreden oder ne Tracht Prügel lösen. Selbst die kleinen Kinder kann man quälen........



Natürlich kann man alles und jeden über den Haufen ballern - aber es lohnt sich einfach nicht. Wenn man Dinge im Dialog regeln kann, ist überreden meist auch ohne drohen schnell und bequem möglich. Wenn man nicht mit Leuten reden kann, kann man sie nur erschießen.
Mir fehlt irgendwie die Dauer-Dialogoption ".44 unter die Nase" und überhaupt die Möglichkeit, mit diversen Bösewichten ins Gespräch zu kommen. Alle naslang laufen mir irgendwelche Raider, Mutanten,... übern Weg und anstatt ein Netzwerk aus gewaltätigen Chergen aufzubauen, muss ich sie erschießen - und bekomme dafür auch noch gutes Karma. Wer nicht einfach Unschuldige ermordet, der hats schwer schlecht zu sein. Und wer das macht, hat meist gar nichts davon, außer Ärger mit der ganzen Siedlung.
Dazu kommen diese enormen vielen retteden-rettedas-such&schütz... Missionen. Natürlich kann man die auch einfach nicht machen, aber dann spielt auch keinen schlechten Character - dann spielt man gar nicht.


Hoffe mal, dass das mit den Parteien in New Vegas besser wird. Aber ich fürchte mal, dass man sich auch da entscheiden muss, um an Spitzenmissionen ranzukommen.


----------



## Wendigo (18. August 2010)

In dem Spiel kann man auch alles klauen, was nicht festgedübelt ist. Ebenso kannst du in Megaton z.B. das Lager ausräumen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. August 2010)

Hab ich doch schon, obwohl es kaum mal was lohnendes zu klauen gibt. Häcke auch prinzipiell alle Terminals, etc. Aber das reicht alles nicht annähernd für ein neutrales Karma.


----------



## herethic (19. August 2010)

Unwichtige Personen(z.B umherlaufende Ödländer)oder NPC's bei denen die Quest bereits ausgeführt wurde umbringen?

EDIT: Wen habt ihr eigentlich bei der Wahl in der Republik Dave gewinnen lassen,Dave,Rosie oder Bob?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. August 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Unwichtige Personen(z.B umherlaufende Ödländer)oder NPC's bei denen die Quest bereits ausgeführt wurde umbringen?
> 
> EDIT: Wen habt ihr eigentlich bei der Wahl in der Republik Dave gewinnen lassen,Dave,Rosie oder Bob?




Dave gewinnt eigentlich immer....

Das eigentlich interessante dort ist sein Schlüssel für Ford Bannister...


Heftiger wird es wenn man Broken Steel installiert hat.....

Ich brauche eine größere Wumme... ( Habe Gauss Gewehr, Laser Gattling....Fatman....Nuka Granaten...etc.)

Der Supermutanten-Überlord, die Albino Radriesenskorpione und die komisch Dampfenden Ghule sind nicht ohne....

Außerdem Treten die Monster jetzt in Rudeln auf....( 2-3 Todeskrallen auf einmal etc....)

Mfg


----------



## herethic (20. August 2010)

Also bei mir hat Bob gewonnen...fand ihm am sympathischsten.^^

Oh man um Bannister hab ich mich noch garnicht gekümmert...


----------



## Wendigo (20. August 2010)

Bei mir hat Dave gewonnen. Hab mich aber auch nicht sonderlich drum gekümmert. Kann man da eigentlich auch selbst abstimmen??? Ich weiss es gar nicht mehr.


Mein Gatterinlaser macht einen Schaden von 210. Was besseres wird man kaum finden. Meine Eugene ca 190.

Den Fatman finde ich zu unpraktisch. Ich besuche nun nur besuchte Orte um Teslauniformen aufzusammeln um diese dann später verkaufen zu können.

Ich habe nun diese eine Safari gemacht. Gibts bei Point Lookout. 
War ganz nett. 

Wie lang spielt ihr schon an eurem Spielstand? Bin grad bei ca 62 Stunden. 

Bei Rivet City gibt es einen Händler, der Gegenstände bis zu 67% repaieren kann. Kennt ihr noch jemanden, bei dem mehr geht?


----------



## herethic (20. August 2010)

Ich bin afaik bei 56 Stunden hab bisher aber nicht die Add-Ons ausprobiert,weil ich für sie keinen Sprachpatch habe.

Selber kannst du nicht wählen,weil laut Dave die Einwanderungsquote überschritten wurde,entweder bist du Flüchtling oder Diplomat,aber nunmal kein Staatsbürger,deshalb kannst du auch nicht wählen.Allerdings kannst du die Wahl manipulieren.

Gatlinglaser benutz ich nicht,Minigun auch nur in ernstfällen.


----------



## Wendigo (20. August 2010)

Habe auch keinen Sprachpatch, aber ich spiele sie dennoch. Alles kann man zwar nicht alles verstehen, aber ein Großteil ist schon möglich.

Minigun und Laser lohnen sich auch nur bei den Großen. Der Laser jagt die Munition auch raus wie nichts.

Ich verwende hauptsächlich das Gaussgewehr. Mit Zielfernrohr kann man gut zielen und ein Schuss reicht für die meisten Gegner.
Bei Point Lookout finde ich die Gegner hingegen ein wenig zu stark.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. August 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Mein Gatterinlaser macht einen Schaden von 210. Was besseres wird man kaum finden. Meine Eugene ca 190.
> 
> Ich habe nun diese eine Safari gemacht. Gibts bei Point Lookout.
> War ganz nett.
> ...


 

Die beiden Waffen krachen am Besten 


Mein längster Spielstand war so bei 130-150 Stunden....

Du mußt die Quest mit den Reisenden Händlern machen und die besser ausrüsten....dann können die bis zu 85 % reparieren....

Oder den eigenen Skill nach oben bringen....(aus 2 mach ein)

Mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Unwichtige Personen(z.B umherlaufende Ödländer)oder NPC's bei denen die Quest bereits ausgeführt wurde umbringen?



Wie gesagt: "sinnvolle Möglichkeiten".
Natürlich kann man einfach nur den Sadisten raushängen lassen - aber wer will das?
Was mir fehlt, ist der Spieltyp "egoistisches Arschloch". F3 gibt einem keine Möglichkeit, Rücksichtslos zu sein. Entweder man ist gemein (d.h. man schadet anderen zum Spaß, i.d.R. ohne irgendwelchen Anlass außerhalb von Missionen), man ist gleichgültig (=man spielt gar nicht mit, ignoriert die meisten NPCs) oder man ist gut (und hilft). Aber man kann nicht "sich selbst der nächste sein". (genauso würde ich mir mehr Differenzierung beim "gut sein" wünschen. Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man für ein Happy End sorgt, in dem man die Gegner reinlegt oder gar überredet, in dem man sie dritten ausliefert oder in dem man fleißig metzelt)



> EDIT: Wen habt ihr eigentlich bei der Wahl in der Republik Dave gewinnen lassen,Dave,Rosie oder Bob?





Spoiler



Dave. Ich hab zwar alle zum kanidieren überredet, aber es fehlte mal wieder an irgendwelchen Motivationen, um Einfluss zu nehmen. Warum gab es nicht einen tyrannischen Kandidaten, der einem einzigartige Unterstützung angeboten hat und einen wahren Heiligen, den man aber nur unter persönlichen Opfern zum Sieg verhelfen kann?)



Wendigo schrieb:


> Wie lang spielt ihr schon an eurem Spielstand? Bin grad bei ca 62 Stunden.



Der zweite müsste jetzt irgendwo >120h sein, ich hab die Karte auch schon fast vollständig umrundet 




Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Außerdem Treten die Monster jetzt in Rudeln auf....( 2-3 Todeskrallen auf einmal etc....)



Das passiert in höheren Leveln auch ohne Add-On (d.h.: ohne cheats erreicht man die dann natürlich nicht). Ich bin jetzt bei 34 und Deathclaws kann ich mit 80%iger Sicherheit daran identifizieren, dass da genau 2 Gegner im Wahrnehmungsbereich auftauchen.
Blöd nur, dass die Biester so hartnäckig sind (da fehlte eine dritte Stufe beim "Animal Friend"-Perk oder noch besser ein "Wildniss"-Skill) und ich sie seit Goris nicht mehr umbringen möchte . Da hilft dann nur noch die Dart-Gun.
Mit der braucht man dann übrigens auch keine schweren Waffen mehr, zumindest nicht gegen Non-Add-On Gegner in beliebiger Kombination.

(wie es mit den erweitereten Gegnertypen aussieht, weiß ich natürlich nicht. Aber wenn ich dran denke, dass ich den Behemoth in der Stadt mit der Sniperrifle geknackt habe...)


----------



## Wendigo (20. August 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Die beiden Waffen krachen am Besten
> 
> 
> Mein längster Spielstand war so bei 130-150 Stunden....
> ...



Wo finde ich denn diese Quest?

Mein Skill ist bereits bei 100. Mir geht es ja hauptsächlich um das Gaussgewehr. Das kann ich nicht selber repaieren.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (24. August 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn diese Quest?
> 
> Mein Skill ist bereits bei 100. Mir geht es ja hauptsächlich um das Gaussgewehr. Das kann ich nicht selber repaieren.




Die Quest findest Du Nord-östlich der Haupstadt in der Stadt Canterbury Commons....

Da ist zunächst die Hauptquest mit der Ameisterin und dem Maschinisten und da gibt es noch die Nebenaufgabe "Die Karawane"....

Wenn Du die Händler mit zusatzlichen Mitteln unterstützt, dann reparieren die bis zu 85% !!!


Die neuen Monster über die DLC`s....

*Der Albino Rad Skorpion....
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Um den zu knacken braucht man ein Magazin der "Rache" oder 1 1/2 Behälter vom Super Flammenwerfer (Unikat) oder 2-3 Nuka Granaten....

*Der SuperMutant Überlord*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für den gilt das Selbe wie für den Skorpion, aber Vorsicht, er trägt auch manchmal eine neue Waffe bei Sich "Dreistrahliges Lasergewehr"

*Der Plündernde Wilde Ghul*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Etwas leichter zu knacken als die anderen beiden, aber Vorsicht, er wirft mit Radioaktiven Blut...

Die beste Waffe für alle ist die Alien Pistole im VATS...


Mfg


----------



## Wendigo (25. August 2010)

Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass ich die Quests gemacht habe. Kann mich aber auch irren. Werde mich mal dorthin begeben.

Wer repaiert denn die Sachen bis zu soviel %?
Es ist ja unterschiedlich, wer bis wohin repaiert.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (25. August 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass ich die Quests gemacht habe. Kann mich aber auch irren. Werde mich mal dorthin begeben.
> 
> Wer repaiert denn die Sachen bis zu soviel %?
> Es ist ja unterschiedlich, wer bis wohin repaiert.


 
Der Waffenhändler...

Mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. August 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Die neuen Monster über die DLC`s.... ...



Die klingen gar nicht mal schlecht...
4-6mal mehr Hitpoints, da muss man ja fast den Lincoln nachladen


----------



## Wendigo (25. August 2010)

Rosstaeuscher schrieb:


> Der Waffenhändler...
> 
> Mfg




Habs wirklich noch nicht gemacht. Endlich kann ich das Gaussgewehr einigermaßen repaieren lassen.

Wirklich lästig finde ich nur die Skorpione. Der Rest geht eigentlich.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (7. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fallout 3 ruckelt*

Irgendwie wirkt das Spiel trotz 60 fps rucklig. Weiß jemand, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (9. September 2010)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Fallout 3 ruckelt nicht mehr*

Habe die Lösung gefunden*freu*, benötigt wird: Fallout3 Stutter Remover Plugin
*Download: FSR 4.0.7*[Inhalt in das Fallout3-Verzeichnis entpacken, danach in Data->Fose->Plugins->sr_Fallout_Stutter_Remover.ini folgende Änderung vornehmen: bManageFPS = 0 ODER MaximumFPS = 60 (wenn 60 eure Monitor-Frequenz ist)] und *Download: Fose*(auch in das Fallout3-Verzeichnis entpacken und über Foce_Loader.exe(!) das Spiel starten)

Jetzt läuft Fallout3 einwandfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - ein Unterschied wie Tag & Nacht. Tolles Spiel!

*Edit:* Ich hätte mir doch die GameoftheYear-Edition holen sollen. Welche Addons(fünf?) sind denn besonders empfehlenswert?


----------



## butter_milch (18. September 2010)

Pflicht ist in meinen Augen nur Broken Steel.

Die GOTY kostet mittlerweile kaum noch etwas. Lohnt sich wahrscheinlich mehr als die DLCs einzeln zu kaufen


----------



## Wendigo (18. September 2010)

The Pitt fand ich lächerlich kurz.

Die restlichen hingegen fand ich ok.
Point Lookout und Mothership Zeta fand ich ganz gut bzw. anspruchsvoll.


----------



## Low (18. September 2010)

Genau, falls jemand das Spiel noch nicht hat und es sich kaufen möchte sollte er sich die GOTY-Version von Fallout 3 kaufen.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (18. September 2010)

Stimmt, ich hätte mir die GamesoftheYear-Edition kaufen sollen, kostet nur 9 € Aufpreis. Der UK-Import von Broken Steel + Point Lookout kostet ja schon 22 €. Habe vor dem Kauf einfach nicht damit gerechnet, dass mir das Spiel und vor allem die Atmosphäre so gut gefallen würde. Nun gut, bis ich alle Nebequest und dann die Hauptquest durch habe, dauert wohl noch eine ganze Weile und dann hole ich mir Fallout: NewVegas


----------



## Wendigo (18. September 2010)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Stimmt, ich hätte mir die GamesoftheYear-Edition kaufen sollen, kostet nur 9 € Aufpreis. Der UK-Import von Broken Steel + Point Lookout kostet ja schon 22 €. Habe vor dem Kauf einfach nicht damit gerechnet, dass mir das Spiel und vor allem die Atmosphäre so gut gefallen würde. Nun gut, bis ich alle Nebequest und dann die Hauptquest durch habe, dauert wohl noch eine ganze Weile und dann hole ich mir Fallout: NewVegas


Ich habe für die Goty Version aus UK 26 € bezahlt inkl Porto. Mittlerweile ist sie ja noch günstiger geworden.


----------



## Caspar (18. September 2010)

Sou, habe das Game heute meinem Bruderherz geholt, die GOTY Version... gut noch mal zu lesen dass das die richtige Entscheidung war! ^^ Da Freut er sich hoffentlich, ist sein Geburtstagsgeschenk. 

Ps.: Wenn er durch ist werde ichs hoffentlich auch mal bekommen. ^^


----------



## fuddles (24. September 2010)

Caspar schrieb:


> Sou, habe das Game heute meinem Bruderherz geholt, die GOTY Version... gut noch mal zu lesen dass das die richtige Entscheidung war! ^^ Da Freut er sich hoffentlich, ist sein Geburtstagsgeschenk.
> 
> Ps.: Wenn er durch ist werde ichs hoffentlich auch mal bekommen. ^^



Defintiv das oberhammermega Spiel^^ ( ok ich bin absoluter Fallout Fanboy )
Ich würde es noch vor Mass Effect 1+2 stellen ( beide auch sehr gut )

Das Addon Anchorage kann man total vergessen, war froh als ich das hintermich gebracht hatte.
Point Lookout war am besten. Dichteste Story, viel Nebenquests, große und gut gestaltete Karte.
Steel, Pit und Zeta waren ordentlich. Das Gesamtpaket Fallout 3 GOTY ist ein Meisterwerk.

Bin jetzt dabei jede nich nicht geöffnete Kiste aufzusuchen  Auf der gesamten Karte 

Kanns es nicht mehr erwarten bis New Vegas rauskomt.


----------



## orca113 (26. September 2010)

Mich ärgerte nur das man nach oben hin die Level Fahnenstangenspitze erreischen konnte.Jetzt weiß ich net wie das bei New Vegas wird.Aber new Vegas wird gekauft.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (28. September 2010)

Ja das Spiel ist so prächtig und beeindruckend detailverliebt, dass ich mich erst mal veranlasst fühle, Washington DCs Geschichte und Sehenswürdigkeiten zu studieren  .
 Der Gedanke an ein Spielende oder alles gesehen zu haben, gefällt mir überhaupt nicht. Deshalb drehe ich "jeden Stein einzeln" um, damit ich nicht voran komme


----------



## Rizzard (28. September 2010)

Joa dann steht einem >100 Std.-Abenteuer nichts im Wege.


----------



## herethic (12. Oktober 2010)

Gibt es sowas wie einen Console-Befehl mit dem man sich von seinem Begleiter trennen kann.

Will jetzt nach Pitt(sburgh) kann ich aber nicht, da ich erst meinen Begleiter verlassen muss.

Nur kann ich dass nunmal nicht da er mich nicht begleitet und was weiß ich wo ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2010)

Man kann jedes Objekt zu sich holen
Fallout 3 console commands - The Vault, the Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more
Für die Ref.IDs kannst du mal hiergucken
Fallout 3 companions - The Vault, the Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more
Ich musste, als ich Probleme mit den Outcasts hatte, aber im Bethesda Forum gucken.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Oktober 2010)

hi folks,

hab probs mit dem game. hab mir die goty edition mit den addons zugelegt installiert.aber das spiel geht net. einzig die fehlermeldung mit dem hinweis auf einen fehler, sowie der information wenn ein lösungshinweis vorhanden ist, wird der fehler behoben.laut windows 7.
win 7
quad core
gtx260
4gb ram
müßte ja eigentlich ausreichen.hab schon diverse googleaktionen gestartet.naja....außerdem beschränkt sich die auflösung auf 1280x1024 ist das normal??
patch 1.7 hab ich auch drauf gespielt..
danke für infos.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Oktober 2010)

games for windows live auch gepatched?
Braucht man zwar im Spiel nicht, ist aber eine beliebte Problemursache, wenn der Start nicht funktioniert.
Kannst auch mal probieren, direkt die fallout3.exe zu starten. (die normale Verknüpfung verweist auf den Launcher, den man aber eigentlich nur zum ändern grundlegender Einstellungen braucht)


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> games for windows live auch gepatched?
> Braucht man zwar im Spiel nicht, ist aber eine beliebte Problemursache, wenn der Start nicht funktioniert.
> Kannst auch mal probieren, direkt die fallout3.exe zu starten. (die normale Verknüpfung verweist auf den Launcher, den man aber eigentlich nur zum ändern grundlegender Einstellungen braucht)




hab die neuste version drauf..ich werd das ganze nochmals desinstallieren.ma sehen, vielleicht hilfts.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. Oktober 2010)

so es hat geholfen. das ganze spielt läuft ohne zu murren incl patch 1.7.

naja, aber zufrieden bin ich nicht. erstens ist das mein 1.rollenspiel, von borderlands mal abgesehen. und vielleicht stell ich mich ja nur blöd an....

aus vault101 hab ich es rausgeschafft. dann bin ich ca 4stunden in der wildniss rumgerannt bevor ich an den toren von megaton angekommen bin.in der zeit habe ich zig komische viecher umgebracht, kühe mit 2 köpfen ect.hab waffen gefunden (sogar ne kleine atombombe). in megaton hab ich mit dem sheriff gesprochen sowie dem typen von der bar der mich zur radiostation schickt.
jetzt ist das problem das mein rucksack vor lauter zeugs so schwer ist das ich nur gefühlte millimeter vorankomm.
aber ich finde ja keinen laden in megaton wo ich den mist verkaufen kann.oder eine gelegenheit wo ich die sachen verstauen könnte bis ich diese brauche.
langsam verlier ich halt die gedult und der spielspaß bleibt auf der strecke.
wenn mir jemand helfen könnte wo ich in megaton (selbst die kirche mit den heinis die die a-bombe verehren hab ich gefunden)eine verkaufsgelegenheit finde oder einen unterschlupf.damit die reise weitergehen kann.
wenn ich so weitermache brauch ich bestimmt 300 stunden eh ich alles geschafft habe.
noch ne frage, ich hab da in der wildniss metrostationen gefunden.sollte man da reingehen? auf dem niedrigen level.oder lieber warten bis ich meinen charakter aufgelevelt habe??

danke für die geduld und die infos

diu


ps:es gibt natürlich auch tolle sachen an dem spiel.wer sammelwütig ist wird bestimmt belohnt.zumindest ich find des geil,das man fast jeden gegenstand mitnehmen kann. dieses zielsystem(welches die gegner anzeigt mit den schwachstelln bzw auch hindernissen) ist genial und macht haufen laune.und es ist ne riesige welt, echt hammer.da bin ich schwer beeindruckt.
einzig diese system welches man am arm trägt könnte übersichtlicher sein, speziel die landkarte.die ist grottenschlecht.
tata


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2010)

In Megaton kann man in den beiden Bars, beim Doc und bei Craterside Supply kaufen/verkaufen - du musst einfach die Leute hinterm Tresen ansprechen. Außerdem findet sich immer mal wieder ein wandernder Händler vor den Toren.

(das Problem mit dem Gepäck löst das aber nicht. Innerhalb kürzester Zeit wieder voll  Das Spiel wird deutlich flotter, wenn man sich frühzeitig auf wertvollere Gegenstände -min. 10Caps/Pfund- beschränkt. Sonst ist man nur am Pendeln)


Die Metro empfand ich persönlich nicht als extrem große Herausforderung - abgesehen von ein paar Raidern (die man ja auch so im Wasteland trifft) gibt es da eigentlich nichts, was Reichweite hat. Im Notfall rennt man also einfach. Aber z.T. treten Gegner in hoher Konzentration auf und die Sichtweite ist auch oft mieß. Wer Kampfschwach ist sollte also Zeit für viel Geschleiche mitbringen.
Die paar Stationen im Wasteland kamen mir im Schnitt aber weniger heftig vor

Imho am sinnvollsten sind für den Anfang die Missionen von Moira Brown (Craterside Supply), die bringen einem auch ein paar Details über das Spiel bei. Außerdem rennt in Megaton noch eine Frau rum (Name vergessen, aber allgemein gilt: Reden. Mit allen  ), von der man einen Lieferauftrag nach Arefu gibt. Im Wasteland dazwischen kann einem zwar auch ein bißchen was stressigeres begegnen, aber man wird nicht so schnell mit sehr starken Gegnern in engen Räumen konfrontiert, wie im weiteren Verlauf des Hauptquests.


Und der Pipboy liefert imho sehr gute Karten für einen so kompakten Röhrenrechner mit CRT und integrierter Energieversorgung


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. Oktober 2010)

naja, danke schonmal. ich werd mich da nochmals umschauen.jo an den doc kann ich mich auch erinnern. ich versuchs weiter.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Oktober 2010)

Nächste Woche erscheint ja endlich Fallout - New Vegas.

Ich finds nur komisch, das es um den Titel so ruhig geblieben ist.
Irgend wie fand man nur selten neue Infos dazu.

Ich bin auf jedenfall gespannt und feu mich drauf.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (15. Oktober 2010)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> naja, danke schonmal. ich werd mich da nochmals umschauen.jo an den doc kann ich mich auch erinnern. ich versuchs weiter.


 

Gibt auch ein PCGH-Thread, wo die "beste Spielweise" erklärt wird, z.B.: dass man nicht sofort alle Hauptquest machen soll und welche Fähgkeiten(u.a. starker Rücken) am Anfang sehr hilfreich sind.

Ich bin erst mal nach Megaton und habe mir ein Haus besorgt, um Gegenstände zu bunkern, schlafen etc..
Am Anfang ist auch eine Komplettlösung nicht schlecht, um in etwa zu wissen, wie das Spiel aufgebaut ist(Entscheidung etc.). 

Normal verliere ich an Rollenspielen schnell die Lust, aber Fallout3 lässt mich nicht mehr los und ich ich ärgere mich immer noch, dass ich mir nicht die GamesoftheYear-Edition gekauft habe. 
Aber bin nach 40 Std. erst bei Charakterlevel 11 und knapp 1/4 der Quest gelöst, da geht also noch einiges  .


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Oktober 2010)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche erscheint ja endlich Fallout - New Vegas.
> 
> Ich finds nur komisch, das es um den Titel so ruhig geblieben ist.
> Irgend wie fand man nur selten neue Infos dazu.
> ...



Wahrscheinlich weil die Merheit auf die Goty Edition wartet und sich somit sich die Freude in Grenzen hält.

Was ich bis jetzt gehört hab ist, das es nen Hardcoremodus geben soll also in dem Munition auch Gewicht hat man regelmässig schlafen und trinken muss. Fraktionen sollen ne grössere Rolle spielen und es soll ein wenig lebhafter werden. Naja mir kann es  egal sein, erstmal ich bin immer noch an Fallout dran ohne das Ende gesehen zu haben. Ich warte lieber ab Dlcs wird es mit Sicherheit geben...


----------



## Bumblebee (15. Oktober 2010)

Also erstmal hallo, diu - schön, dass du dich auf dieses tolle Spiel einlässt



diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> so es hat geholfen. das ganze spielt läuft ohne zu murren incl patch 1.7.
> naja, aber zufrieden bin ich nicht


 
Na das müssen wir jetzt aber ändern 

Hier findest du viel Hilfreiches:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...shandbuch.html?highlight=%FCberlebenshandbuch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Oktober 2010)

N8Mensch2 schrieb:


> Gibt auch ein PCGH-Thread, wo die "beste Spielweise" erklärt wird, z.B.: dass man nicht sofort alle Hauptquest machen soll und welche Fähgkeiten(u.a. starker Rücken) am Anfang sehr hilfreich sind.



Wobei man imho eine zwei Philosophien verfolgen sollte: Entweder man liest vorher gar keine Tipps und entscheidet nur aus dem Spiel heraus. Oder man überlegt sich von vorne herein, wo man hin will und plant genau, welche Perks man braucht. Z.B. sind sämtliche Optionen, die XP oder Skills steigern, sinnlos, wenn man eh bis Level30 oder darüber hinaus spielen will. Wenn man das gesamte Wasteland von Kopf bis Fuß durchsuchen will, sollte man auch die Bobbleheads berücksichtigen und nicht so schnell irgendwas auf Maximum leveln.


----------



## herethic (15. Oktober 2010)

Wer ist das eigentlich im Aufbereiter?


----------



## Rizzard (15. Oktober 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich weil die Merheit auf die Goty Edition wartet und sich somit sich die Freude in Grenzen hält.



Bis auf Broken Steel kann man die ganzen DLCs sowieso vergessen. Die reinste Zeitverschwendung. Am besten man bleibt einfach beim Hauptspiel.


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Oktober 2010)

Fallout ist im gesammten Zeitverschwendung wenn du das so siehst, das ist alles das gleiche. In dem Spiel geht es um den Entdeckungdsdrang in nachhinein kann man immer sagen es war mist weil ich es gesehen hab. Daraus bestehen Rollenspiele das ist die älteste Formel...


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (15. Oktober 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Also erstmal hallo, diu - schön, dass du dich auf dieses tolle Spiel einlässt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

also, das hab ich mir eh schon angeschaut und tolle tips gefunden.ich studiere grad noch das handbuch welches dabei ist ( http://cdn.steampowered.com/Manuals/22300/fallout3_de_pc_manual.pdf?t=1279302944 ) .
mit den tips ist das sone sache, auf der einen seite ist das gut.aber andererseits will ich das spiel ja selbst erfahren und erkunden.
ich fang eh nochmals von vorn an. bin ja erst in megaton gelandet.hab da aber fehler gemacht und renn jetzt nur noch vor schießwütigen einwohnern davon ).kommt davon wenn man aus dem shooter genre kommt und ballern die oberste divise ist....... naja, ist ja zeit und keine eile geboten.

aber danke für die vielen infos.

grüßle aus der nacht
diu


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Oktober 2010)

Spiel so wie du das meinst  das ist das wichtigste und im nachhinein wenn du es durch hast kannste mit mods alles nochmal ändern.,,


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Oktober 2010)

Man kann übrigens problemlos weiterspielen, wenn die in Megaton einen nicht mehr mögen.
Ist dann halt nicht unbedingt der netteste Character - aber kein Grund, neu anzufangen, wenn man seinen bisherigen Stil mochte.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. Oktober 2010)

Kennt eigentlich jemand nen Mod wo das mit den V.a.t.s gescheit funktioniert oder irgendwie gefixed ist ? Ich bin 90% im Game immer am schleichen und benutze nur Nahkampfwaffen, Waffenlos oder Energiewaffen und wenn ich öfters mal durch einen türeingang schieße oder daneben warte und angreife treff ich zu 100% nicht obwohl mir angezeigt wird das die chance ungefähr bei 50 % liegt.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich schleiche eigentlich eher selten und habe bis jetzt auch kaum Nahkampfwaffen oder Laserwaffen benutzt. Wenn "kleine Waffen" etwas gelevelt wurden und die Fähigkeit reparieren, haben die Maschinengewehre(oder Jagdgwehr) vernünftige Durchschlagskraft und V.A.T.S funktioniert aus geringer Distanz sehr gut.
Z.B.: Deckung suchen, Gegner kommen lassen und dann aus nächster Nähe mit V.A.T.S einen Kopf kürzer machen(siehe unten  ). Trefferchancen liegen dann bei ca. 80 % und die Schüsse sitzen auch. Später im Verlauf des Levelaufstiegs kann die Präzision des V.A.T.S über die Fähigkeitenauswahl noch etwas gesteigert werden.

Bei mittlerer Entfernung und 50 % Trefferchancen(z.B.: Körper) finden schon ein paar Kugeln ihr Ziel, aber der dadurch entstehende Schaden hält sich in Grenzen.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. Oktober 2010)

Naja bei 50% kille ich eigentlich fast alles aus der Entfernung und mit Nahlampfwaffen sowieso wenn ich nah dran bin Außer bei den größeren Mirelurks und Todeskrallen. Das Problem ist einfach nur wenn das Vats 50% anzeigt und ich dann gegen den Türrahmen schieße, das meine ich, zb. wenn sich jemand im Gebüsch ist versteckt wird die trefferchance auch gerniger angezeigt deswegen ist das nen bischen bescheuert.


----------



## Bumblebee (17. Oktober 2010)

Tatsächlich gibt es etliche Situationen in denen das V A T S nicht korrekt anzeigt
Dabei geht es immer um "Dinge" die im Weg stehen und so die Geschosse abfangen

Meines Wissens gibt es kein "Update" zur Verbesserung
Ich halte einfach immer die Augen offen ob etwas im Weg steht


----------



## Low (17. Oktober 2010)

Das Update nennt sich der neue Pitboy der in New Vegas kommt =D


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2010)

Das Problem bei VATS ist einfach, dass die Trefferquote aus der Prespektive des Players berechnet (erkennt man z.B. schön, wenn Teile des Bildes von Rauch bedeckt sind und man dort gar nichts treffen kann), wärend die Projektilbahn vom Lauf der Waffe aus berechnet wird. Passiert mir auch immer wieder, dass ich alle 4-5 Schüsse in die oberste Kante des Felsens, hinter dem ich in Deckung gehe, ballere


----------



## Low (17. Oktober 2010)

Ich muss jetzt als Quest die Wissenschaftler aus dem Gebäude eskortieren. 



Spoiler



Dumme Enklave. Jetzt hab ich Stunden nach James gesucht und er begeht selbstmord.


 Weiß jemand zufäliig wie lange es von jetzt noch dauert bis ich die Powerrüstung tragen kann?

- Die Engine ist der letzte dreck. Das Spiel ist schon so oft abgeschmiert....Gibt es eine schnellspeicher Taste?

Spiele auch meistens mit VATS außer wenn ich 'Große Waffen' benutze. Habe Beweglichkeit auf 9 und komme gut mit klar. Schieße zwar oft genug auch auf hindernisse die vor meinem Ziel sind aber OK.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2010)

Schnellspeichern sollte standaradmäßig auf F5 liegen.
Storyelemente bitte spoilern.


Spoiler



Powerrüstungstraining gibts iirc sobald du bei der BoS rein darfst - die Chefwissenschaftlerin ist deine Eintrittskarte


----------



## Low (17. Oktober 2010)

10 Minuten nach deinem Beitrag hatte ich das Powerrüstungs training. 
Die Quest die ich am laufen hatte brachte mich genau in die Zitadelle in der ich mit dem Paladin gesprochen habe der mir das tragen beibringt.

Ab jetzt erledige ich die Nebenquests, sonst wäre Fallout 3 schon in weniger als 10 Stunden Spielzeit schon durchgespielt...Bin schon bei der letzten Haupt-Quest wie ich feststellen musste.


----------



## herethic (17. Oktober 2010)

Kann man mit Kameras und Sensorrmodulen eigentlich wirklich 



Spoiler



Liberty Prime reparieren


oder ist dass eine Endlosaufgabe für die man nur Erfahrung und Geld bekommt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Oktober 2010)

Getting Ready for Prime Time - The Vault, the Fallout wiki - Fallout: New Vegas and more

Ist genau das gleiche, wie alle anderen "bring mir irgendwas" Quests: Läuft endlos.


----------



## raumich (19. Oktober 2010)

Bevor ich jetzt 293 und 2922 Posts durchlese, gestattet mir die Frage:
Hab mir jetzt die GOTY von Fallout 3 bestellt. Die Addons gleich alle mitinstallieren weil sie sich dann harmonisch ins Spiel einfügen oder sind die sowieso vom Hauptspiel unabhängig und können auch später installiert werden?


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Oktober 2010)

Kannste eigentlich gleich mitinstallieren du bekommst ab nen bestimmten Zeitpunkt die Questaufgaben automatisch zugeteilt. Ich hab bis jetzt nur Mothership gespielt und das Game auch nicht durch aber ich glaube ein Dlc hat etwas mit Hauptplot zu tun. Das geht nach keiner bestimmten Reihenfolge sondern du bestimmt ab wann du diese Quests machen willst.


----------



## ThoR65 (19. Oktober 2010)

Broken Steel ist der DLC, der mit der HQ verknüpft ist. Wenn BS nicht installiert wurde ist nach beenden der HQ schluss, aus, ende, feierabend, schicht im schacht. Ohnehin ist neben BS nur noch Point Lookout annähernd spielenswert. Aber da Du eh die Goty hast, kannst auch alle DLCs installieren und spielen.


mfg
ThoR65


----------



## herethic (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich persönlich würde erstmal die Hauptquest spielen und warten bis du Level 20 erreicht hast, danach Broken Steel aktivieren und die HQ zuende spielen.
Nachdem du Broken Steel durch hast kannst du die anderen Add-Ons spielen.(Wichtig: Immer die Add-Ons die du durchgespielt hat aktiviert lassen!)
Solltest dich aber nicht komplett auf die HQ konzentrieren sondern auch Nebenquest bewältigen und ein bisschen das Ödland erkunden.

Für Point Lookout kann ich meine Empfehlung aussprechen allerdings sind die Gegner stark.
Operation Anchorage kannst du dagegen schon als Level 20er durchspielen.


----------



## raumich (19. Oktober 2010)

Ok, dann danke ich euch erstmal für Eure Hinweise.

Bin jetzt nicht so der Rollenspieler, was primär aber daran liegt, das mir das ganze Fantasy/Mittelalter-Setting nicht so zusagt.

Hatte mir Fallout 3 mal vor über einem Jahr für die XBox360 geholt. Hab vielleicht eins, zwei Stunden reininvestiert, war dann aber von der Grafik etwas enttäuscht, das es mir den Spaß verdorben hat. Habs deswegen nie weitergezockt und mich auch nicht um die ganzen Add-Ons gekümmert, die rauskamen.

Jetzt wo ich die PC-GOTY Fassung günstig erwerben konnte und mein PC auch über genügend Leistung verfügt, will ich nochmal einen Versuch wagen. Auf dem PC sieht das Game ja deutlich besser aus und zudem gibt es ja ein paar MODs, mit denen man die Grafik sogar noch etwas aufpeppen kann. Hoffe nur, der Postbote bringt es endlich mal.


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Oktober 2010)

Naja 1-2 Stunden sind ziemlich wenig um sich da ein ausreichendes Urteil zu bilden, wenn man mit Rollenspielen nicht viel am Hut hatte ist Fallout am anfang schon schwierig da man hingehen kann wo man will etc. Aber das ist ja das gute daran im Endeffekt kannste du in dem Spiel der sein, der du sein willst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2010)

Dafür kann man Fallout ohne Party spielen (was mir den Großteil der Rollenspiele verhagelt).


----------



## herethic (19. Oktober 2010)

Party?


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Oktober 2010)

Mit einer Gruppe von Characteren, so wie in Dragon Age Origins nehm ich mal an. In Fallout renn ich auch ohne Begleiter oder so rum da stört nur bei meinem Spielstil...


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Oktober 2010)

Party = eine Anzahl von X "Mitgehern", "Mitkämpfern" und "Mitessern" die dauernd um dich herumschwirren und eben *PARTY* machen wollen


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab mir Dogmeat geholt und der steht nur in meiner Wohnung rum weil der immer nur ******* macht wenn ich den mitnehme. Greift irgendwas an, was der garnicht soll oder kommt nicht anständig irgendwelche Abhänge runter. Ich finde da hätte man sowas einbauen können wo man nen bischen mehr Kontrolle hat....

Edit: Habe gerade den test von New Vegas gelesen und wenn man vom Teufel spricht, die haben das Handling von Begleitern verbessert aber man kann bis zu 8 Stück haben was ich persönlich extrem Kacke finde. Und naja das mit den Fraktionen finde ich auch nicht so toll, das errinert mich zu sehr an Gta.


----------



## Bumblebee (19. Oktober 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ich hab mir Dogmeat geholt und der steht nur in meiner Wohnung rum weil der immer nur ******* macht wenn ich den mitnehme. Greift irgendwas an, was der garnicht soll oder kommt nicht anständig irgendwelche Abhänge runter.


 
Hatte nie Probleme - war immer ein braves Hundi




Veriquitas schrieb:


> .... aber man kann bis zu 8 Stück haben was ich persönlich extrem Kacke finde.


 
Also nach meinem letzten Stand des Irrtums *nicht* 8 *gleichzeitig*


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Oktober 2010)

Jo hatte mich verlesen es können maximal 2 in der Party sein naja aber für mich trotzdem zu viel. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad soll an manchen Stellen sehr übel sein wenn man das so liest, könnte man glatt denken das man auf 2 weitere Leute angewiesen ist an manchen Stellen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2010)

Beim Schwierigkeitsgrad muss man mal abwarten -imho kann der einiges an Steigerung vertragen- aber die Anzahl der Mitläufer ändert sich quasi gar nicht. Dafür bekommt man mehr Kontrolle über ihr verhalten. Halt ein weiteres der Elemente aus F1&2, dass in NV zurückkehrt. (und wenn es keine anderen Packtiere gibt -und die wurden bislang nirgendwo erwähnt- dürfte man dann im Hardcore Modus auch wieder gerne auf 1-2 Begleiter zurückgreifen)


----------



## Veriquitas (19. Oktober 2010)

Naja in den alten Fallout Teilen hat das noch reingepasst aber in Fallout 3 wirkt das für mich eher wie nen halbfertiges Feature und ist irgendwie fehl am Platz. Jo der Schwierigkeitsgrad lässt manchmal zu Wünschen übrig in F3. Naja ich werde es ja sehen wenn ich mir irgendwann mal New vegas hole, sobald es ne Goty gibt bis dahin bleib ich aufjedenfall erstmal bei 3.


----------



## ThoR65 (19. Oktober 2010)

Wem FO3 in der Vanillaversion zu langweilig ist, dem empfehle ich die Mods Venom3 und LivingWasteland. Aber Vorsicht: Nicht rumheulen, wenn man öfter als gewohnt ins Ödlandgras beisst. Das ganze ist nämlich nicht für Weichspülernutzer gemacht. Als Bsp. sei genannt die Schule in Springvale _nicht vor Lvl 15 _zu betreten. Ausreichend Stimpaks, viiieeeeel Munition, und staaarrrrrrke Rüstung nicht vergessen. Und dann viel Spass im gefecht mit einem *Predator*. 
Immo ist das meine FO3 lieblings konstellation. 



mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Oktober 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Jo hatte mich verlesen es können maximal 2 in der Party sein naja aber für mich trotzdem zu viel. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad soll an manchen Stellen sehr übel sein wenn man das so liest, könnte man glatt denken das man auf 2 weitere Leute angewiesen ist an manchen Stellen.


 

Was man so hört, dann soll New Vegas wohl zum Teil Massen von Gegner haben, die Gegner sind schwerer zu knacken und da denke ich mal sind zusätzliche Begleiter schon von Nutzen....

In FO3 stören sie nur ABER in Fallout 1+2 waren zusätzliche Begleiter auch schon sehr Hilfreich, da die KI dort auch im Rudel auftrat und schwerer zu knacken war....

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall darauf...

@ThoR65
Oh ja...

Ich habe Venom3 installiert und neu angefangen....

Ich kam mir vor wie ein 8 jähriger, dem man eine 44 Magnum in die Hand gedrückt hat und der soll auf Anhieb einen Bierdeckel in der Mitte auf 30m treffen....HEFTIG !!! 

Das ist nichts für Weicheier....

Mfg


----------



## Veriquitas (20. Oktober 2010)

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad schwankt sehr in F3, gegen menschliche Wiedersacher hab ich garkeine Probleme einmal mit dem Todekrallenhandschuh angeschlichen und und weg isser vom Fenster. Roboter in den grösseren Versionen machen mir aber Probleme genauso wie die dicken Mirelurks deswegen meide ich im Moment alle Plätze wo ich dieses schnappern höre. Naja und irgendwie ist es extrem teuer meinen Ghostbodysuit zu reparieren deswegen herscht nen bischen Geldmangel. Ich mus mich mal auf die Suche nach ner besseren Energiewaffe machen, das Plasmagewehr trage ich schon zu lange.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Oktober 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Der Schwierigkeitsgrad schwankt sehr in F3, gegen menschliche Wiedersacher hab ich garkeine Probleme einmal mit dem Todekrallenhandschuh angeschlichen und und weg isser vom Fenster. Roboter in den grösseren Versionen machen mir aber Probleme genauso wie die dicken Mirelurks deswegen meide ich im Moment alle Plätze wo ich dieses schnappern höre. Naja und irgendwie ist es extrem teuer meinen Ghostbodysuit zu reparieren deswegen herscht nen bischen Geldmangel. Ich mus mich mal auf die Suche nach ner besseren Energiewaffe machen, das Plasmagewehr trage ich schon zu lange.


 

Den Mireluks musst Du mit VATS ins Gesicht schießen....da sind die sehr Verwundbar....

Diese Rollenden Kampfroboter auf den Kopf oder auf die Gattling ballern....

Bei Mr. Gutsy auf die Sensoren schießen.....

ALLES im VATS !!!

Gefährlich ist eigentlich nur Mr. Gutsy, da der auf Entfernung mit der Plasma Kanone sehr Präzise schießt....Die Mireluks und der Dicke Roboter müssen nur auf Entfernung gehalten werden....

Der Dicke Roboter ist mit seiner Gattling und dem Raketenwerfer sehr unpräziese....

Mfg


----------



## Veriquitas (20. Oktober 2010)

Naja bei den Wachbots hat es garkeinen Sinn auf den Kopf zu schießen da zieht man höchstens immer 2 Striche ab wenn überhaupt. Das beste ist da imemr noch auf die Beine aber ich glaube Energiewaffen sind einfach zu schlecht gegen Roboter. Ich find die Mr... Roboter net so schlimm ... Naja bei den Mirelurks das gesicht zu treffen ist Problematisch wenn die immer ihre bescheurten Angriffbewegungen etc. machen. Ich versuche Roboter eigentlich immer abzuschalten wenn ich nah genug drane komme aber irgendwie hab ich das gefühl das die ienem beim schleichen öfters entecken als alles andere.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2010)

Den Eindruck mit Energiewaffen kann ich bestätigen - vermute schon länger, dass F3 intern genauso wie F1&2 unterschiedliche Panzerungsstärken je nach Art des Angriffs kennt.
Bei mir hat sich die Sniper (noch besser Victory) Rifle auf den Kopf bewährt. Damit kann man den Kampf initieren (und die Zielgenauigkeit auf nahe null senken), ohne sich auch nur in Reichweite der Roboter zu begeben.
Persönlich finde ich die Gutsys mitlerweile auch nerviger. Sie sind schwerer zu sehen, sie sehen ihrerseits besser und eben die Treffgenauigkeit. Die großen Dinger brauchen oft 4-5 Schüsse, ehe sie überhaupt mal mit einer Rakete was bewirken - ein Gutsy landet mit etwas Glück 3 Treffer, ehe ich weiß, was los ist.

Allgemein sollte man aus der großen Reichweite in F3 (Tip: Die Dart Gun ist DIE Waffe im Wasteland) Kaptial schlagen, Nahkampf ist noch sinnloser, als in F1&2.


----------



## Veriquitas (20. Oktober 2010)

Naja mit Nahkampf hab ich eigentlich ziemlich gute Erfahrungen gemacht gerade gegen Mutanten ist das Super weil die nicht gescheit treffen mit Schusswaffen wenn man direkt vor denen steht (ich glaube das ist beabsichtigt genau wie das die einem beim schleichen hören oder vermuten das da etwas ist aber den falschen Weg gehen). Und wenn man schleichen auf max. hat spart man unmengen an Munition. Mit den Rustungstypen das stimmt aufjedenfall zb. ignoriert der Todeskrallenhandschuh Rüstungen aber bei den Mirelurks hat das keine Wirkung. Naja ich versuche eigentlich immer wenn es geht alles im Nahkampf zu plätten das macht es spannender mit dem schleichen. Oder ich mach nen Mischmasch raus und lass mich extra entdecken und die durch Minen laufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Oktober 2010)

Mutanten sind auch auf größere Entfernungen nicht wirklich zielgenau und mit Ausnahme der seltenen .44 hab ich mit Vats eigentlich nie Munitionsknappheit.
Einmal hab ich aus Spaß auf mein übliches taktische Vorgehen verzichtet und nur mit der Chinese Assault draufgehalten, bis sich nichts mehr bewegte. Ich hab die gesamte Oberkante der Karte ablaufen können, bevor mir die Munition ausging.


----------



## Veriquitas (20. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab glaub ich den grössten Munitionsvorrat den es gibt denn ich hab seit dem ich das Plasmagewehr benutze nie mit irgendwas anderem geschossen oder Munition anderer Waffen verkauft. Ich will mich halt auf Energiewaffen beschränken aber davon gibt es so wenig ja gut ausser die Alienwaffen aus Mothership aber die benutze ich nicht weil die einfach zu stark sind meiner Meinung nach, nach Mothership kam ich mir schon nen bischen verarscht vor wegen den Waffen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (20. Oktober 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Den Eindruck mit Energiewaffen kann ich bestätigen - vermute schon länger, dass F3 intern genauso wie F1&2 unterschiedliche Panzerungsstärken je nach Art des Angriffs kennt.
> Bei mir hat sich die Sniper (noch besser Victory) Rifle auf den Kopf bewährt. Damit kann man den Kampf initieren (und die Zielgenauigkeit auf nahe null senken), ohne sich auch nur in Reichweite der Roboter zu begeben.
> Persönlich finde ich die Gutsys mitlerweile auch nerviger. Sie sind schwerer zu sehen, sie sehen ihrerseits besser und eben die Treffgenauigkeit. Die großen Dinger brauchen oft 4-5 Schüsse, ehe sie überhaupt mal mit einer Rakete was bewirken - ein Gutsy landet mit etwas Glück 3 Treffer, ehe ich weiß, was los ist.
> 
> Allgemein sollte man aus der großen Reichweite in F3 (Tip: Die Dart Gun ist DIE Waffe im Wasteland) Kaptial schlagen, Nahkampf ist noch sinnloser, als in F1&2.




Das kann ich auch bestätigen...

Energiewaffen gegen Roboter richten nur geringen Schaden an....ich erledige die am besten mit dem Lincoln Repetiergewehr....

Die Gausskanone ist auch sehr wirkungsvoll....haut die erst einmal von den Rollen 

Mfg


----------



## raumich (21. Oktober 2010)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Wem FO3 in der Vanillaversion zu langweilig ist, dem empfehle ich die Mods Venom3 und LivingWasteland.


 
Welche Mods sind denn generell zu empfehlen? Gibt es welche, die Ihr dauerhaft nutzt? Mich würde vor allem alles interessieren, was die Optik betrifft. Hab mir jetzt das HD-Texture Pack runtergeladen. Gibt's derart noch mehr?

Gestern kam nämlich meine GOTY per Post an und heute wird installiert. Ich würde Fallout am liebsten gleich in vollem Glanz erstrahlen lassen.

Bisher im Auge habe ich folgende Mods:
E-Mod
Fook2
Living Wastland
Venom

Kann man die alle gleichzeitig installieren?


----------



## Wendigo (21. Oktober 2010)

Teile mir bitte mit, ob du die DLCs auf DVD2 problemlos installieren kannst.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Oktober 2010)

raumich schrieb:


> Welche Mods sind denn generell zu empfehlen? Gibt es welche, die Ihr dauerhaft nutzt? Mich würde vor allem alles interessieren, was die Optik betrifft. Hab mir jetzt das HD-Texture Pack runtergeladen. Gibt's derart noch mehr?
> 
> Gestern kam nämlich meine GOTY per Post an und heute wird installiert. Ich würde Fallout am liebsten gleich in vollem Glanz erstrahlen lassen.
> 
> ...


 
Living Wastland und Venom ergänzen sich und funktionieren zusammen...

Was noch zu empfehlen wäre

Rivet City Texture Pack
Megaton Texture Pack
Road Texture Pack
Dann sieht Fallout echt Genial aus....

Sunglow ist ja in Venom bereits enthalten....

Dann ist noch "The Yard"....ein erstklassiges Spielerhaus in mehreren Variationen.....

Auf jeden Fall funktionierte die Texture Packs und The Yard bei mir mit Venom.....

Du musst nur ganz dringen die Anleitung von Venom lesen, wegen der Ladereihenfolge der Mods....

Mfg


----------



## Bumblebee (21. Oktober 2010)

Ist so 1/2 O.T. - aber

Es freut mich, dass New Vegas auch F3 "wiederbelebt"


----------



## a.shinomori (21. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

habe nach längerem wieder angefangen, fallout 3 zu zocken, vor allem da das neue rausgekommen ist (bzw. für die PC-Version muss ich mich noch bissl gedulden).

Leider Funktioniert Fallout 3 bei mir nicht richtig. Nach paar Minuten Spielzeit bleibt das Game einfach stehen 
Die umgebung bewegt sich zwar weiter (manchmal bleibt aber auch die hängen), aber meine Maus und Tastatur reagiert nicht mehr....

Hier meine Hardware & Software: sysProfile: ID: 29123 - Aoshi1985
Alle Treiber sind auf dem neuesten stand (gestern noch alle aktuallesiert bzw. sauber deinstalliert und dann neu installiert)
Follgende Versuche hatte ich bisher:


FALLOUT.INI bearbeitet, indem ich die Einträge so gemacht hatte: bUseThreadedAI=1
iNumHWThreads=2
Kompatibilitätsmodus geändert (Windows XP SP3, Windows Vista SP2)
VSYNC bei Treiber und Spiel aktiviert/deaktiviert
Per Taskmanager die CPU-Zahl auf 2 reduziert
Alle Tasks beendet (Antivierenschutz, Firewall, alle andere Programme die für den Betrieb von Windows nicht benötigt werden)
Als Administrator gestartet
mit FOSE, ohne FOSE, mit Mods (AFS Brisbane, VENOM³, UsableCigarettes), ohne Mods, mit Uncut-patch, ohne Uncut-Patch
Mit Sidebar, ohne Sidebar
Visuelle Designs und Desktopgestaltung deaktiviert (beim Kompatibilitätsmodus)
Einstellungen im Spiel geändert wie z.B. Auflösung runtergeschraubt, Kantenglättung runtergeschraubt, Qualitäten auf middle und high usw.
Fenstermodus, Vollbildmodus
Mein Spiel ist die GOTYE und somit auf 1.7 und mit DLCs.
Hat vllt nochjemand nen rat?

lg a.shinomori


----------



## raumich (21. Oktober 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Teile mir bitte mit, ob du die DLCs auf DVD2 problemlos installieren kannst.


Jein. Habe mehrmals starten müssen weil nichts passiert war. Hab dann auch den Admin und den Kompatibilitätsmodus probiert. Auf einmal startete die Installation 3-4 mal. Anscheinend braucht die Installation erstmal eine Zeit lang, bis sie anläuft.


----------



## Wendigo (21. Oktober 2010)

Das Problem hatte ich leider auch. Ist mir ein Rätsel. Woran kann das liegen?
Habe die UK Version.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Oktober 2010)

Kann euch -abseits des Standard-"WindowsLive?!"- auch nicht helfen, aber es liegt zumindest nicht an der UK-Version. Die läuft bei mir problemlos.


----------



## N8Mensch2 (21. Oktober 2010)

> Die umgebung bewegt sich zwar weiter (manchmal bleibt aber auch die  hängen), aber meine Maus und Tastatur reagiert nicht mehr....
> Hat vllt nochjemand nen rat?
> 
> lg a.shinomori


Vielleicht mit Gamepad spielen? 

Dann könnte deine Maus und Tastatur ja ruhig ausfallen. Aber vielleicht funktioniert das Pad dann auch nicht mehr....
Ansonsten friert das Spiel auch ab und zu bei mir ein, ist aber eher selten und das Spiel startet und ladet in ca. 10 Sekunden, von daher stört mich das nicht wirklich.
Ich starte das Spiel auch über Fose, sonst ruckelts selbst mit 60 fps.
Lässt sich dank V.A.T.S hervorragend mit Pad spielen, habe Tastatur und Maus noch nicht benutzt. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob Pads anderer Hersteller von Haus aus einwandfrei untersützt werden.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Oktober 2010)

a.shinomori schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe nach längerem wieder angefangen, fallout 3 zu zocken, vor allem da das neue rausgekommen ist (bzw. für die PC-Version muss ich mich noch bissl gedulden).
> 
> ...




Ganz von vorne anfangen...

Fallout komplett löschen und nochmal neu installieren...

WICHTIG !!!


Sidebar IMMER deaktivieren...schimmert durch und kann Probs verursachen...
Beim Uncut Mod darauf achten die Version für den 1.7 Patch zu installieren...sonst gibt es Probs....
Bei Venom 3 die Ladereihenfolge der Mods beachten....Readme dazu lesen...
Venom 3 und Uncut Patch vertragen sich offensichtlich nicht...ich hatte auch Probs damit.....
Ist der 1.7 Patch bei der Gothy auch wirklich drauf ??? Den musst Du eventuell manuell installieren....musste ich bei den DLC DVD`s auch....
Eventuell alle Patches manuell runter laden und manuell installieren...
Venom 3 erst einmal komplett weglassen.....
Der AFS Mod verträgt sich unter Umständen nicht mit Venom 3....da Venom auch neue Orte einfügt....
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle das Spiel komplett Deinstallieren und neu aufsetzen mit den DLC`s und den Patches...

Dann mal starten und schauen ob es läuft....

Achtung !!! Fallout löscht beim deinstallieren eventuell die Dateien im Öffentlichen Ordner NICHT !!!

Dann melde Dich noch mal...

Mfg


----------



## a.shinomori (22. Oktober 2010)

Habe nochmal follgendes versucht gehabt:


Komplett neuinstalliert und patch 1.7 erneut aufgespielt (manueller download)
Naja, Gamepad wäre ja toll...aber wozu dann eine PC-Version rausbringen wenn dieser die standart Eingabegeräte irgenwann einfach so nicht mehr erkennt. Hatte schon versucht, die Eingabegeräte wie Maus und Tastatur in einem anderen USB-Port zu stecken. Leider half es nicht 
Also doch auf new Vegas mit seinen aberwitzigen Bugs warten -.-

lg a.shinomori


----------



## riedochs (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich gibt für F3 einen Mod der Dialogtexte für die Konversation mit den NPC kleiner machte, so das da mehr als 3 im Fenster waren. Weiß jemand wie der heißt und ob der auch bei NV funzt?


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (22. Oktober 2010)

a.shinomori schrieb:


> Habe nochmal follgendes versucht gehabt:
> 
> 
> Komplett neuinstalliert und patch 1.7 erneut aufgespielt (manueller download)
> ...


 

Mehr als Seltsam...

Google doch mal danach....

Da gibt es mehrere Einträge zu...ich kann sie wegen Webfilter auf der Arbeit leider nicht einsehen *Games*....

Mfg


----------



## SiQ (24. Oktober 2010)

Hi @ ALL
Also nachdem ich mal in meiner .ini (FALLOUT.ini und die FalloutPrefs.ini) einiges ausprobiert hab, wird der Hintergrund im VATS schwarz und das Spiel stürzt auch oft ab. Kein Problem dachte ich und habe meine vorgenommenen Veränderungen zurückgesetzt. Leider ohne Erfolg. Das Spiel stürzt trotzdem ab und im Menü (das am Handgelenk da, irgendwas mit "3000") kann ich nicht mehr richtig scrollen.
Danach habe ich einfach mal die .ini (also die FALLOUT.ini und die FalloutPrefs.ini) gelöscht. Dann wurde natürlich eine neue automatisch angelegt, nur das Problem ist, dass ich jetzt nichtmal bis zum Ladebldschirm komme, sondern das Spiel, wenn ich auf "Continue" drücke abstürzt.
Habe übrigends nach anleitung der POWERPLAYERvom 08-09/2010 gehandelt, also nix "kaputtgemacht".
Könnt ihr mir vllt die beiden Dateien in der Standardausführung schicken? Irgendwelche alternativen Lösungsvorschläge?

Danke, TwoSnake


----------



## Wendigo (28. Oktober 2010)

Habe die Fallout 3 GOTY und beim Screenshotmachen passiert etwas ganz merkwürdiges.

Ich betätige "Druck" und es wird mir eben angezeigt, dass en Screenshot gemacht wurde usw. Sobald ich mir diese Bilder anschaue, sind sie total verzerrt. Mit Gimp kann ich die Bilder wenigstens öffnen. Mit em normalen Windowsprogramm wird mir ein Fehler angezeigt und dass es eben geht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Oktober 2010)

Kenne die Ursache nicht, aber afaik hat Fallout eine integrierte Screenshotfunktion (F??)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Oktober 2010)

Drückt man auf die Druck Taste werden die Bilder im Behtasoft Ordner gespeichert.

Die sind aber in so einen komischen Vormat und müssen erst umgewandelt werden. Einfach in Paint.net öffnen und dann eben auswählen als was man es speichern will.
Das Verwackeln kommt daher wenn man sich bewegt und denn screen macht so war es zumindest bei mir. 
Manchmal liegt es auch an der software.


----------



## Wendigo (28. Oktober 2010)

Versteh ich aber ich nicht. Bisher hats doch auch einwandfrei funktioniert.




edit: Auf einem anderen Rechner!!


----------



## Taitan (2. November 2010)

Hallo,

Ich hab seit heute Fallout 3 GOTY Edition und hab Probleme das Operation Anchorage Addon zu starten. Ich latsche seit Stunden durchs Ödland und empfange den Hilferuf einfach nicht. 
Im Data Ordner sind verschiedene Dateien von den Addons gelandet. Also nehme ich an, es wurde richtig installiert. 

Was kann ich tun?

Edit: Hat sich gerade geklärt. Im Launcher muss man auf "Datendateien" klicken und die Mods aktivieren. Au Backe.


----------



## Wendigo (2. November 2010)

Kannst du mal mir der "Druck" Taste einen Screenshot machen und mir sagen, ob diese anständig angezeigt werden?


----------



## Taitan (3. November 2010)

jo, werd ich heute Abend probieren

Edit: ja, mit DRUCK macht er Screenshots. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wendigo (3. November 2010)

Komisch....Da frage ich mich, warum das bei mir nicht funktioniert. Einfach nur Merkwürdig. Du kannst die Bilder problemlos öffnen, oder?


----------



## Taitan (3. November 2010)

jop, das sind normale Bitmaps. Bei mir liegen sie direkt im Fallout3 Verzeichnis.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. November 2010)

neben risen, tw2 und co spiel ich fallout 3 weiter. so langsam find ich gefallen dran. einzig die sache mit der begrenzten tragfähigkeit, dat nervt mich tierisch. in jedem rpg kann man soviel mit sich schleppen wie man will. nur hier sind grenzen gesetzt. der realität näher schon. aber so newbies wie mir ist das ein stück zu viel des guten. 
also hab ich mir erlaubt den rucksack per cheat auf exorbitant groß zu erweitern.das macht mir das wie ich finde schon schwere spiel etwas einfacher.

ich hoffe man wird dafür nicht virtuell gesteinigt


----------



## Bumblebee (12. November 2010)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> ich hoffe man wird dafür nicht virtuell gesteinigt


 
Nee, nee, wird man(n) nicht

Gerädert, geteert, gefedert und gehängt schon, aber nicht gesteinigt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2010)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> in jedem rpg kann man soviel mit sich schleppen wie man will.



Welches Spiel schimpft sich "RPG" und kommt ohne limitierendes Inventar daher 

Egal wie sehr man Richtung Action abdriftet -VampireBloodlines, Diablo, sogar Deus Ex- alle sind so aufgebaut.

In Fallout 3 ist es aber imho ein Element, das einfach zur Selbstdiszilin anregt: Ja, man könnte alles mitnehmen. Aber man muss es nicht.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (12. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Welches Spiel schimpft sich "RPG" und kommt ohne limitierendes Inventar daher
> 
> Egal wie sehr man Richtung Action abdriftet -VampireBloodlines, Diablo, sogar Deus Ex- alle sind so aufgebaut.
> 
> In Fallout 3 ist es aber imho ein Element, das einfach zur Selbstdiszilin anregt: Ja, man könnte alles mitnehmen. Aber man muss es nicht.



ja,das stimmt. bei two worlds2 iss es auch soh. hab ich vorhin bemerkt.naja.bin ja noch neu im rollenspiel erst 1 spiel komplett durch(risen)und fallout 3 am anfang kurz vor der radiostation...naja und two worlds 2 ist auch erst am anfang. egal.bei fo3 find ich es halt besonders schwierig. aber übung macht den meister irgendwann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2010)

FO3 hat den "Nachteil", das einem von Anfang an auch Gegenden zugänglich sind, für die man noch nicht gerüstet ist. Eines der wenigen Spiele, in dem man zu einem strategischen Rückzug fähig sein und gemachte Fehler akzeptieren muss.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. November 2010)

Seit ein paar Tagen freezed Fallout 3 alle paar Minuten ab - egal ob XP oder 7.
Das Bild friert ein und ist nur durch den Taskmanager zu beenden.
Unter XP muß auch schon mal resettet werden.

Ich hab zusätzlich installiert:
- Fallout ModManager
- FOSE (Fallout Script Extender)
- Texturen Update (NMC Texture Pack Performance)
- ArchiveInvalidation Invalidated
- DarNified UI
- Atmospheric Sun Glare

Lief ein paar Wochen problemlos.
Aber seit kurzem wie gesagt alle paar Minuten ein Freeze


*ADD*
Lösung:
http://www.pdsys.org/blog/post/2009/02/07/Fallout-3-VideoDisplay-Freezes-sound-keeps-going.aspx
Komisch das ich das nicht schon früher gefunden hab.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (13. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> FO3 hat den "Nachteil", das einem von Anfang an auch Gegenden zugänglich sind, für die man noch nicht gerüstet ist. Eines der wenigen Spiele, in dem man zu einem strategischen Rückzug fähig sein und gemachte Fehler akzeptieren muss.


 
jop, so isses. als einsteiger ist´s dann um so schwieriger finde ich.
da gerät man plötzlich an leut...aber nur wenn die falsche richtung eingeschlagen worden ist.also die wegstrecken abseits der queststrecke erforscht werden. auch diesen pipboy? oder so ähnlich, das ding am arm was einen alles mgl anzeigt, könnte etwas übersichtlicher sein. da hab ich ja ´schon mind 2 stunden rumgemacht eh ich soweit klargekommen bin. da wünschte ich mir eine bessere übersicht!
aber nich soviel meckern, sondern zocken.auch wenns geschummelt ist.


----------



## Bumblebee (13. November 2010)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> .... auch diesen pipboy? oder so ähnlich, das ding am arm was einen alles mgl anzeigt, könnte etwas übersichtlicher sein. da hab ich ja ´schon mind 2 stunden rumgemacht eh ich soweit klargekommen bin. da wünschte ich mir eine bessere übersicht!


 
Das versteh ich nun wirklich nicht

Zugegeben, der PIP-BOY ist teilweise etwas unhandlich und nicht immer einfach zu bedienen

Aber war erwartest du eigentlich - so postnuklear
Wir geben uns die grösste Mühe das Netzwerk aufrecht zu erhalten damit du zum Beispiel noch geografische Daten bekommst
Meinst du das ist so einfach?
Wenn es dir nicht gefällt - warum gibst du das Gerät nicht einem der Vielen die nicht das Glück haben so privilegiert wie du zu sein
... Ghoule zum Beispiel wären sehr dankbar ...


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (13. November 2010)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> jop, so isses. als einsteiger ist´s dann um so schwieriger finde ich.
> da gerät man plötzlich an leut...aber nur wenn die falsche richtung eingeschlagen worden ist.also die wegstrecken abseits der queststrecke erforscht werden. auch diesen pipboy? oder so ähnlich, das ding am arm was einen alles mgl anzeigt, könnte etwas übersichtlicher sein. da hab ich ja ´schon mind 2 stunden rumgemacht eh ich soweit klargekommen bin. da wünschte ich mir eine bessere übersicht!
> aber nich soviel meckern, sondern zocken.auch wenns geschummelt ist.


 

Fallout ist halt anders als die anderen....

Wenn Du etwas Hilfe brauchst, dann schau doch mal hier rein...

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...s/38728-fallout-3-das-uberlebenshandbuch.html

Das erleichtert den Einstieg und erklärt einiges....

Mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2010)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> jop, so isses. als einsteiger ist´s dann um so schwieriger finde ich.



Hängt vom Spielstil ab. Ich hasse Spiele, die einem keine Option lassen, Fehler zu machen. Da man auch gleich nen Film gucken.



> da gerät man plötzlich an leut...aber nur wenn die falsche richtung eingeschlagen worden ist.also die wegstrecken abseits der queststrecke erforscht werden. auch diesen pipboy? oder so ähnlich, das ding am arm was einen alles mgl anzeigt, könnte etwas übersichtlicher sein. da hab ich ja ´schon mind 2 stunden rumgemacht eh ich soweit klargekommen bin. da wünschte ich mir eine bessere übersicht!
> aber nich soviel meckern, sondern zocken.auch wenns geschummelt ist.



Also das Inventar und die Notizen finde ich auch n bissl unübersichtlich - aber der Rest? 3 Grundfunktionen a 3-5 Untermenüs, die ~komplett eingesehen werden können.
Wenn du natürlich zwei Stunden gebraucht hast, um die Karte zu finden, ist es klar, dass du ganz schnell wo standest, wo du besser nicht hingegangen wärst


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. November 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Welches Spiel schimpft sich "RPG" und kommt ohne limitierendes Inventar daher



Gothic hat ein unendlich großes inventar 

aber das Inventar von Fallout 3 ist noch geradezu unbegrenzt im vergleich zu fallout 1 und 2 - da hatte munition noch ein gewicht, und was für eins! die energiezellen für laser- und plasmawaffen waren schwerer als manche wummen... da musste man dreimal abwägen was man mitschleppt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2010)

Wer in Fallout Laserwaffen nutzt ist eh selbst schuld, genauso Plasma in F2 
Aber du hast recht: Es war ein bißchen härter. Ich fands aber auch in F1 erträglich (vergleichsweise wenig Gegner, hab nie soo viel Munition gebraucht) und in F2 hatte man das Auto (zumindest beim zweiten Durchspielen  ) und/oder genug Packesel dabei. (Bin mal 6 Begleitern zur Plattform gefahren  Zugegeben: Die meiste Zeit hat man damit verbracht, K9, Dogmeat und Goris aus der Schussbahn von Geschütztürmen fern zu halten). Außerdem hatten Powerrüstungen damals noch einen echten Nutzen.

Was aber tatsächlich nicht ging: 4-5 Primärwaffen bereit zu halten. Aber ohne Waffenverschleiß, mit sehr eingeschränkten Snipermöglichkeiten und sekundären Feuermodi war das auch gar nicht nötig.


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (14. November 2010)

Bumblebee schrieb:


> Das versteh ich nun wirklich nicht
> 
> Zugegeben, der PIP-BOY ist teilweise etwas unhandlich und nicht immer einfach zu bedienen
> 
> ...


 
wenn man es so poetisch betrachtet, na klar!!
mit hilfe des überlebenshandbuch(welches man wirklich hinzuziehen sollte)  und ca 2h zeit. hab ich mich mit dem gerät schon zurechtgefunden. 
ich will ja auch nich an dem ollen spiel rummeckern. ich find es halt schwer!! und werd bestimmt ewig brauchen.aber das ist ja egal.die herausforderung ist doch schon mal was!!!auch wenn diese in einem punkt durch ne mogelei vereinfacht wurde.weil sonst hät ich des teil in die tonne getreten, aber sowas macht man mit nem geburtstagsgeschenk nicht!!!


----------



## Veriquitas (15. November 2010)

Ich spiele jetzt fast 100 Stunden und habe bestimmt weniger als die Hälfte gesehen und gerade Operation:Anchorage abgeschlossen, ist ganz lustig gewesen hab die meisten per anschleichen mit dem Messer gekillt. Aber als richtigen Content würde ich das nicht bezeichnen.


----------



## BEEF (20. Dezember 2010)

Hi

Mein Fallout 3 beendet sich einfach selbst in gewissen abständen... Es scheint wohl was mit der Grafik zu sein.. meistens kommt jedoch keine Fehlermeldung???

Also ich habe das Spiel mit dem aktuellen Patch und die GraKa mit dem neusten Treiber versehen... beides nicht geholfen...????

habe Win XP SP2, AMD Phenom X4, Geforce GTX 260 ....

hab jetzt mal die Fehlermeldung rausgelesen:

Fehlgeschlagene Anwendung fallout3ng.exe, Version 1.0.0.12, fehlgeschlagenes Modul fallout3ng.exe, Version 1.0.0.12, Fehleradresse 0x0047d92d.

Fehlgeschlagene Anwendung fallout3ng.exe, Version 1.0.0.12, fehlgeschlagenes Modul d3d9.dll, Version 5.3.2600.2180, Fehleradresse 0x0008b211.

Fehlgeschlagene Anwendung fallout3ng.exe, Version 1.0.0.12, fehlgeschlagenes Modul , Version 0.0.0.0, Fehleradresse 0x00000000.

und so weiter... kann damit jemand was anfagen???

Ich zocks echt gern, aber die abstürtze nerven gewaltig.. vor allem muss ich dann Rebooten...denn wenn ich gleich wieder starte dauerts keine 5 Min. zum crash...



Gruß Chris


----------



## Squatrat (21. Dezember 2010)

Bist du dir sicher das du den neusten Patch installiert hast?

Denn wenn ich das richtig sehe ist die exe Version 1.0.0.12 was nicht die aktuellste Version ist.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (21. Dezember 2010)

BEEF schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mein Fallout 3 beendet sich einfach selbst in gewissen abständen... Es scheint wohl was mit der Grafik zu sein.. meistens kommt jedoch keine Fehlermeldung???
> 
> ...



Es müssen ALLE Patches installiert sein.....

Ist Windows auf dem neuesten Stand ??? Wegen Windows Live ???

Mfg


----------



## Gast3737 (3. Januar 2011)

ich hoffe das Video eingebetten geht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/EOwqmsY_B5M?fs=1&hl=de_DE&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/EOwqmsY_B5M?fs=1&hl=de_DE&rel=0&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>

ansonsten hier die UrL Fallout 3 Mod - Mini Nuke Weapons + BIG NUKE Mod


----------



## Bumblebee (3. Januar 2011)

Ja isses denn wahr - *DAS* ist heftig


----------



## fuddles (3. Januar 2011)

Wie geil is das denn....


----------



## God-Among-Insects (4. Januar 2011)

servus,

kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das Munitionslager in The Pitt finde?? suche schon Stunden und kanns nicht finden


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (4. Januar 2011)

God-Among-Insects schrieb:


> servus,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das Munitionslager in The Pitt finde?? suche schon Stunden und kanns nicht finden


 
Meinst Du jetzt, wo Du Muni selber herstellen kannst ???

Einer der Schmelzöfen auf der linken Seite, wenn Du rein kommst...must zur Schalttafel gehen....

Mfg


----------



## God-Among-Insects (4. Januar 2011)

ja danke habs gefunden  aber es lohnt sich nicht da kreigt man ja fast nix

es muss aber iwo ein Munitionslager geben weil mir der Wermer oder wie der heißt gesagt hat dass ich mir soviel Munition nehmen darf wie ich will


----------



## snapstar123 (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute, hab mal wieder nach langer Zeit Lust Fallout zu zocken.
So jetzt fehlen mir die ganzen Patches, wie Fulluncatpatch, HD-Pack und Level Mod denn Rest bearbeite ich in der .ini
Mein Problem ich nutze jetzt erst seit kurzem Win 7 und der Fulluncatpatch läuft nicht sowie der HD-Patch und Level-Mod, weis einer einen Rat.
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar

Hab noch einen Fehler endeckt, ich kann das Spiel nicht mit der normalen exe. starten es kommt immer binkw32.dll nicht gefunden wird obwohl die Datei im Ordner bei Programme vorhanden ist.
Wie kann ich das umgehen oder gibt es da einen Trick, würde mich sehr auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Sieben (7. Oktober 2011)

snapstar123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute, hab mal wieder nach langer Zeit Lust Fallout zu zocken.
> So jetzt fehlen mir die ganzen Patches, wie Fulluncatpatch, HD-Pack und Level Mod denn Rest bearbeite ich in der .ini
> Mein Problem ich nutze jetzt erst seit kurzem Win 7 und der Fulluncatpatch läuft nicht sowie der HD-Patch und Level-Mod, weis einer einen Rat.
> Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar



Wenn du den FalloutModManager benutzt, vergewissere dich, dass die Option "ArchiveInvalidation" aktiviert ist. Wenn du den Manager nicht benutzt besorge dir die ArchiveInvalidationInvalidated bei http://fallout3nexus.com .



			
				snapstar123 schrieb:
			
		

> Hab noch einen Fehler endeckt, ich kann das Spiel nicht mit der normalen exe. starten es kommt immer binkw32.dll nicht gefunden wird obwohl die Datei im Ordner bei Programme vorhanden ist.
> Wie kann ich das umgehen oder gibt es da einen Trick, würde mich sehr auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar



Kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, eventuell ein Konflikt mit einer Modifikation.

Ansonsten würde ich dir raten von fallout3nexus den "3GB Enabler" zu besorgen, damit Fallout 3 mehr als 2GB Arbeitsspeicher verwenden kann. Ist gerade bei Texturmods sinnvoll. Nachteil: du kannst nicht mit deinem GfWlive Profil spielen, aber da du ja geschrieben hast "wieder zu zocken" hast du die Erfolge mit Sicherheit schon und kannst darauf verzichten 

Edit: Starte das Spiel erst ohne Mods und füge jedesmal eine Mod hinzu. Wenn dann der Fehler auftaucht, weißt du, welche Mod ärger bereitet  . Auch die Reihenfolge der Mods ist ausschlaggebend, deswegen solltest du dir einen Modmanager zulegen; ist einfacher zu handhaben, als das Original für die Zusätze.


----------



## snapstar123 (7. Oktober 2011)

O.K. super danke, mal eine Frage der HD-Patch wo kommt der noch mal hin in My Games Fallout 3 oder und nur denn Befehl in der .ini bearbeiten.
Beim Unkutmod weis ich nicht wieso der nicht mehr funktioniert, entwerder ich nehme wieder denn Patch 1.5 anstatt 1.7 weis nicht ob es daran liegt.
Ich kann beim Spiel davor nicht mal einen Mod anwählen das ist ja das komische.
So hab jetzt Fallout 3 noch mal installiert und probiere denn Mod-Manager, muss ich da was beachten, habe denn vorher nie genutzt.
Würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Sieben (7. Oktober 2011)

snapstar123 schrieb:
			
		

> O.K. super danke, mal eine Frage der HD-Patch wo kommt der noch mal hin in My Games Fallout 3 oder und nur denn Befehl in der .ini bearbeiten.



Wenn du den NMC Texture Mod benutzt, dann halt in den "X:\Fallout3\Data" Ordner. In der ReadMe steht eigentlich alles drin  Bei Den Anderen habe ich keine Ahnung.



			
				snapstar123 schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Unkutmod weis ich nicht wieso der nicht mehr funktioniert, entwerder ich nehme wieder denn Patch 1.5 anstatt 1.7 weis nicht ob es daran liegt.
> Ich kann beim Spiel davor nicht mal einen Mod anwählen das ist ja das komische.



Bei der GOTY ist die Version gleich auf 1.7. Würde nicht zurückpatchen, da viele andere Mods die 1.7 vorraussetzen. Such dir lieber einen anderen Blutpatch, bevor du die Version änderst. Glaub auch, dass ab Broken Steel, Point Lookout und Zeta 1.7 Vorraussetzung ist. Da ich die AT-Version besitze, kann ich dir hier wenig weiterhelfen.



			
				snapstar123 schrieb:
			
		

> So hab jetzt Fallout 3 noch mal installiert und probiere denn Mod-Manager, muss ich da was beachten, habe denn vorher nie genutzt.
> Würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar



Nur unter "Tools" den Haken bei ArchiveInvalidate setzen. Die Reihenfolge der ESM der Hauptprogramme sieht so aus:

Fallout3.esm
Anchorage.esm
ThePitt.esm
BrokenSteel.esm
PointLookout.esm
Zeta.esm

Darunter werden die Mods angesetzt. In den Readme der Mods stehen immer Tipps für die Reihenfolge. Z.B FOOK2 muss schon nach Zeta angereiht werden


----------



## snapstar123 (7. Oktober 2011)

Super danke schon mal für die Hilfe, also HD-Mod ist der von PCGH wo im Artikel wehr, dieser hier.

Fallout 3: Hi-Res-Bilder des HD-Texture-Packs plus Mouse-over - fallout 3

Der Level-Mod läuft jetzt endlich, ich muss über denn Launcher starten habe ich vergessen.
Ich kapiere nicht mit dem Mod für die GB-Begrenzung für denn Ram, der hier 3GB Enabler.
Ich mache lieber alles per Hand da der Manager mir zu kompliziert ist, beim Unkut-Mod mache ich nur einen Denkfehler wo ich aber gerade dabei bin denn zu beheben denn die Patches laufen immer 100% ohne Fehler, wenn mal ein Fehler dann liegt es nicht daran, der Patch läuft normalerweise bloss die Installation mache ich irgendwas Falsch.

Ich spiele auch nur Fallout 3 ohne die DLCs, würde mich nur freuen wegen dem HD-Patch ob er jetzt schon drinnen ist da ich in der ini auch umgestellt habe wie beschrieben bloss ob ich es in denn richtigen Ordner habe sowie der 3GB Enabler und ob ich da was einstellen muss in der ini.

So viel Test, hoffe das es passt, würde mich sehr auf eine Antwort freuen , Mfg Snapstar

O.K. läuft alles endlich .
Bloss beim 3D Eneabler bin ich nicht sicher da es viele Probleme mit dem Mod gibt, werde es erst mal so lassen, HD-Mod, LvL-Mod und Unkut-Mod denn Rest per ini. Tuning.
Danke schon mal für die Hilfe und Antworten , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## fuddles (10. Oktober 2011)

Ihr dürft nun ruhig lachen, aber daran möchte ich euch teilhaben lassen:

Mittlerweile habe ich Fallout 3 Goty das dritte mal durch und mich immer geärgert das es teilweise einfach zu dunkel ist......
Nun, sehr toll ,wenn man die *TASCHENLAMPE* endlich findet, die nirgends in den Tastatureinstellungen beschrieben wird, wie man sie den tatsächlich aktiviert 



TAB Taste gedrückt halten ahhhhhhhhh

Werd ich wohl nun en 4rtes mal durchspielen müssen haha


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2011)

fuddles schrieb:


> Nun, sehr toll ,wenn man die *TASCHENLAMPE* endlich findet, die nirgends in den Tastatureinstellungen beschrieben wird, wie man sie den tatsächlich aktiviert
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keiner lacht...
Ich hätts gewusst; wenn du doch bloss gefragt hättest...


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Oktober 2011)

Das wusste ich auch , wird auch am Anfang erklärt wenn man noch in der Vault ist, ist ganz nützlich diese Taschenlampe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## fuddles (10. Oktober 2011)

Wenn ich auf die IDEE gekommen wäre, hätte ich gefragt, aber sobald ich F3 anschmeiss bin ich da soooo drin, das ich alle Nebensächlichkeiten vergesse^^.
Aber ich muss sagen, MIT Taschenlampe, ein komplett neues Erlebnis


----------



## snapstar123 (10. Oktober 2011)

Ja ist teilweise sehr Hilfreich sogar, beim ersten mal hab ichs auch nicht gewusst aber jetzt wo ich wieder angefangen habe, habe ich denn Anfang erst mal genossen .
Dann kam es schon die Tipps wie mit der Taschenlampe , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## Sieben (11. Oktober 2011)

snapstar123 schrieb:
			
		

> O.K. läuft alles endlich .
> Bloss beim 3D Eneabler bin ich nicht sicher da es viele Probleme mit dem Mod gibt, werde es erst mal so lassen, HD-Mod, LvL-Mod und Unkut-Mod denn Rest per ini. Tuning.
> Danke schon mal für die Hilfe und Antworten , Mfg Snapstar



Ups, den Thread hab ich ganz vergessen, sorry. Wenn das Spiel ruckelfrei läuft, dann brauchst du den 3gb Enabler nicht  Ansonsten hättest du nur eine Kopie der Original Fallout.exe anlegen, die Fallout.exe in den 3gb Enabler-Ordner verschieben, patchen und wieder ins Fallout-Verzeichnis verschieben müssen (wenn du eine 64-Bit Version von Windows nutzen solltest). Bei den 32-Bit Versionen muss man noch kleine Einstellungen in Windows vornehmen. Rate ich aber Leuten von ab, die keine Lust auf solche Spielchen haben  .

Schön, dass alles bei dir läuft. Viel Spaß noch beim Säubern des Ödlands!


----------



## snapstar123 (12. Oktober 2011)

Ja danke, soweit passt alles, noch die Ini bearbeitet damit die Optik noch schöner ist sowie AS und AF voll aufgedreht und die Graka schafft das locker .
Ich überlege mir noch ein paar Texturmods zu installieren wie für denn Himmel damit der etwas schöner wirkt da der bei Fallout 3 nicht besonders ist und noch für die Texturen.
Für die Texturen habe ich schon Mods wie denn Terrain-Mod aber für denn Himmel hatte ich mal was gelesen finde aber nichts mehr, kennst du da einen Mod.

Ach ja ich weis immer noch nicht ob der HD-Mod aktiev ist, wird der auch bei Data-Files angezeigt wo ich die Mods aktiviere wie Lv-Mod oder Unkut-Mod denn da steht nichts wenn man denn Launcher startet, würde mich auf eine Antwort freuen ob du dich mit dem Mod auskennst oder noch gute Mods weist wie für denn Himmel , Mfg Snapstar


----------



## zyntex (27. Dezember 2011)

Wenn man jetzt erst mit dem Spiel anfängt, was sollte man für Mods benutzen die "nur" an der Grafik etwas verändern?


----------



## orca113 (31. Dezember 2011)

Nein, die Story Linie bleibt doch erhalten auch wenn du solche Mods installierst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Dezember 2011)

Es gibt auch diverse Mods, die Waffeneigenschaften, Gegner oder den Grafikstil verändern. Wer F3 as-intended genießen will, sollte also die Finger davon lassen.


----------



## Schokomonster (16. März 2012)

So habe jetzt mal nachdem ich das Hauptspiel schon zum release durchgezockt hatte die Goty für PC geholt und wollte mal fragen ob man wenn man einen der DLCs gestartet hat jederzeit wieder zurück in die normale Spielwelt gehen kann oder ob ich erstmal das Hauptspiel beenden sollte da ich nicht wieder zurück gehen kann?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2012)

Ich kenn die DLCs nicht im einzelnen, aber du kannst auf alle Fälle danach zurück in die Hauptwelt. Mindestens eins hat eine in sich geschlossene Handlung, aus der es afaik keinen direkten Ausgang vor dem Ende gibt.


----------



## Bambusbar (16. März 2012)

Da ist bei allen DLCs egal 

Operation Anchorage mach ich eigentlich immer so früh wie mpöglich, da man hier die Möglichkeit bekommt, danach den Skill für  PowerArmor zu bekommen 
Ist  eine in sich geschlossene Handlung ansonsten.
The Pit ist zwar in sich geschlossen, nach dem DLC kommst du aber wieder zurück nach D.C.
Bei Point Lookout kannst du mit dem Dampfer jederzeit wieder zurückfahren.
Mothership Zeta is auch in sich geschlossen, du bist nach dem Raumschiff aber wieder ind er Heimat.
Und bei BrokenSteel musst du das Hauptspiel sogar durch haben, da es erst danach anfängt und die Story erweitert


----------



## Schokomonster (16. März 2012)

Super den kann ich ja erstmal die DLCs angehen ohne angst zu haben danach nicht mehr zurück zu kommen.
Danke euch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. März 2012)

Gibt es die DLCs eigentlich auch irgendwo einzeln als nicht-DL-C?
Bin kein Freund von Steam (und bräuchte ohnehin die englische Ausgabe).


----------



## Olstyle (16. März 2012)

Die GOTY Edition halt. Ohne Hauptspiel afaik nicht.


----------



## Abductee (16. März 2012)

ob du jetzt steam oder windows live hast macht auch schon keinen unterschied.
da würd ich lieber noch steam nehmen.

Fallout 3: Spiel des Jahres Edition: Pc: Amazon.de: Games
http://www.amazon.de/Fallout-Game-Edition-Software-Pyramide/dp/B005VNV8FW/ref=pd_cp_vg_0
das deutsche spiel ist aber nicht uncut oder?


----------



## Schokomonster (16. März 2012)

Entweder die Goty oder ansonsten gibt es die ersten 4 DLCs auch noch in 2 Doppel Packs zu kaufen:
Fallout 3: Game Add-On Pack - The Pitt and Operation: Anchorage (Xbox 360): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
und
Fallout 3: Game Add-On Pack - Broken Steel and Point Lookout (Xbox 360): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
Mothership Zeta bekommt man aber wohl nur über die Goty auf ner Disc.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> ob du jetzt steam oder windows live hast macht auch schon keinen unterschied.
> da würd ich lieber noch steam nehmen.



Das normale F3 nutzte GfWL für keinerlei Accountbindung oder ähnliches sondern nur für - hmm, eigentlich für gar nichts.



> das deutsche spiel ist aber nicht uncut oder?



Nö. Und es ist versynchronisiert 




Schokomonster schrieb:


> Entweder die Goty oder ansonsten gibt es die ersten 4 DLCs auch noch in 2 Doppel Packs zu kaufen:
> Fallout 3: Game Add-On Pack - The Pitt and Operation: Anchorage (Xbox 360): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
> und
> Fallout 3: Game Add-On Pack - Broken Steel and Point Lookout (Xbox 360): Amazon.co.uk: PC & Video Games
> Mothership Zeta bekommt man aber wohl nur über die Goty auf ner Disc.


 
Und bei den Preisen ist die Goty auch nicht teurer, als die beiden einzeln 
(Aber die hat wieder Steam-Zwang, oder?)


----------



## Abductee (17. März 2012)

ich musste die goty mit meinem windows live account verheiraten, hat sich auch jedesmal damit verbunden bevor ich es starten konnte.


----------



## Schokomonster (17. März 2012)

Die Disc version der Goty ist ohne Steam.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2012)

Abductee schrieb:


> ich musste die goty mit meinem windows live account verheiraten, hat sich auch jedesmal damit verbunden bevor ich es starten konnte.


 
Sie an, sie an. Die non-GoTY verlangt das nicht.
Ich hätte auch gar keinen...
Weiß jemand, wie es bei den Einzelausgaben der Add-Ons ist?


----------



## Abductee (17. März 2012)

hat gfwl nicht auch einen offlinemodus?

würdest du jetzt anhand der deutschen syncro lieber zur englischen greifen oder doch zur österreichischen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2012)

Englisch. Aber ich habe auch allgemein keinerlei Probleme mit dem Englischen und bevorzuge sie in Recht vielen Fällen. In dem Fall ist es z.T. auch, weil ichs von F1 und F2 gewöhnt bin. (Denn da war die deutsche Synchro echt grauenhaft)


----------



## Low (7. April 2012)

Welche (Grafik) Mods könnt ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Russel Grow (7. April 2012)

...i dont want to set the world on fire... Ich schwelge in Erinnerungen *__*


----------



## ChaoZ (7. April 2012)

Die GotY gammelt schon ewig in der Steam Library rum, aber 16GB dauern so lange runterzuladen und ich hab keinen Platz auf der HDD.  Ich hab's bei Release schonmal fast durchgespielt, aber eben nicht ganz.


----------



## Low (8. April 2012)

Können Ini-Tweaks Grund für meine Absützte sein?


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2012)

Ja, können sie. Vor allem *uGridstoload* füllt halt viel schneller den Ram, darf sowieso nur eine ungerade Zahl sein und verhindert das Laden von Spielständen wenn man den Wert wieder runter setzt.


----------



## Low (8. April 2012)

Hab bei allen Werten eine Null drann gehängt, außer beim Gras das ist bei mir auf 5

EDIT:
Ugridtoload hab ich garnicht in meiner FALLOUT.ini


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Hab bei allen Werten eine Null drann gehängt, außer beim Gras das ist bei mir auf 5


Für Faktor 10 ist die Engine kein bisschen ausgelegt. Das würde ich erst mal wieder komplett zurück nehmen. Im Zweifelsfall hast du jetzt auch noch bei einfachen Schaltern die nur 1 und 0 verstehen eine 10 stehen.


> EDIT:
> Ugrid*s*toload hab ich garnicht in meiner FALLOUT.ini


Zumindest mit dem s in der Mitte ist das bei mir in FALLOUT.INI und in FalloutPrefs.ini.


----------



## Low (8. April 2012)

Ups 

Das hab ich auf 20

EDIT:
Hast du eine Tweaked Ini? Könntest du die hochladen?


----------



## Olstyle (8. April 2012)

Na dann stell es mal runter und denk dran dass der Wert ungerade sein sollte.

Meine ini ist noch aus Zeiten wo eine GTX280 drei Bildschirme befeuern musste. Da war neben dem "normalen" HD Textur Paket nicht mehr viel an Bildqualität raus zu quetschen. Die Schatten z.B. waren sogar unter dem normal einstellbaren Maximalwert.


----------



## Low (8. April 2012)

Die GTX 280 ist aber besser als meine, naja stelle es dann mal auf 9
EDIT:
Keine Chance, stürtz bei der Geburt schon ab.


----------



## stimpi2k4 (24. April 2012)

Ich habe noch die Fallout 3 Steam Version, habe mir nen Grafik Mod drauf gemacht aber das Spiel stürzt immer nach 10-20min ab. 

Ist das ein Speicher Problem oder woran kann das liegen?

Edit:
Problem gelöst ..... Win7 und Quadcore macht nur Probleme einfach in der Fallout.ini unter mydocs/mygames/f3 zwei threads eintragen.


----------



## Marule (26. April 2012)

stimpi2k4 schrieb:


> Ich habe noch die Fallout 3 Steam Version, habe mir nen Grafik Mod drauf gemacht aber das Spiel stürzt immer nach 10-20min ab.
> 
> Ist das ein Speicher Problem oder woran kann das liegen?
> 
> ...


 
Jo, den Bug musste ich auch so auf die Manuelle Art ausbügeln....danach waren keine DC mehr


----------



## supi (10. Juni 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sie an, sie an. Die non-GoTY verlangt das nicht.
> Ich hätte auch gar keinen...
> Weiß jemand, wie es bei den Einzelausgaben der Add-Ons ist?



Einzeln gibts die doch nur bei live oder steam? 
Also das mit der DVD GOTY und live stimmt aber nicht denn kaufte die letzte Woche nach NV GOTY durch endlic um auch  mal die DLC vom Vorgänger zu sehen und die läuft wie die normale vorher ganz ohne dieses live.
Nur installiert muss es sein.
Es hat zwar auch wieder einen live key dabei aber keine Ahnung wofür der nötig sein soll denn die DLC hat man damit doch schon alle.
Die gibts alle fünf auf DVD auch nur bei der GOTY.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2012)

"NV GOTY"? New Vergas ist a) ein Nachfolger und b) afaik immer an Steam gekettet. Dadurch entfällt GFWL natürlich.

Die ersten vier Fallout 3 DLCs gab es jedenfalls auch (iirc jeweils im Doppelpack) auf DVD zu kaufen. Ob die dann trotzdem DRM haben oder -wie das Hauptspiel- frei von dieser Pest sind, ist halt die Frage.


----------



## supi (11. Juni 2012)

Neinneinnein "kaufte die letzte Woche *nach *NV GOTY durch"!  
NV erst als GOTY gekauft und gespielt dieses Jahr und danach Lust bekommen die DLC für Fallout 3 zu spielen denn hatte damals auch keine Lust die bei dem live zu kaufen und den live key nie benutzt.
Wollte nur klarstellen das es bei der Fallout 3 GOTY wie bei der normalen nicht nötig ist sich bei dem live einzuloggen.
Von kein DRM kann wegen Securom aber trotzdem keine Rede sein , da ist mir das Steam von NV noch lieber sogar.
Broken steel mal begonnen jetzt mit meinen alten saves, lustig wie es jetzt nach dem Abspann weiter geht.


----------



## Sloth (12. Juni 2012)

Ich habe mir einiger Zeit Die GOTY von Fallout 3 gekauft und ich glaube, bei mir ist da kein Securom dabei. Und mit dem Fallout 3 v1.7.0.3 UCP + Launcherfix fliegen im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes die Fetzen und DVD einlegen kann man sich auch ersparen. Und natürlich ganz ohne Steammalware.


----------



## supi (14. Juni 2012)

https://support.securom.com/pop_fallout3.html
Gecrackte Launcher.exe auf dem eigenen System ausführen und über Steammalware schimpfen ist lustig!!! 
Und gar nicht nötig sogar denn nur der Launcher ist geschützt und die normale exe startet auch ohne Crack ohne DVD.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juni 2012)

Zur GOTY wurden halt afaik ein paar Dinge geändert - dass das normale F3 mit aktuellem Patch ohne alles läuft, ist allgemein bekannt.


----------



## Sloth (14. Juni 2012)

supi schrieb:


> https://support.securom.com/pop_fallout3.html


Bethesda:
"We only use SecuRom’s disc check functionality for copy protection. We  do NOT limit the number of installs. We do NOT use online authentication  or any other SecuROM functionality except for a disc check when you  install the game and when you launch the game. We do not install any  other programs and we don’t have anything that runs in the background  while you’re playing the game."



supi schrieb:


> Gecrackte Launcher.exe auf dem eigenen System ausführen und über Steammalware schimpfen ist lustig!!!
> Und gar nicht nötig sogar denn nur der Launcher ist geschützt und die normale exe startet auch ohne Crack ohne DVD.


Also ich habe kein Seekuhrom drauf. Normalerweise wirds auch nicht bei der Installation, sondern beim ersten Start des Spiels installiert, was dann dank des Fallout 3 v1.7.0.3 UCP + Launcherfix wegfiele. Außerdem ging es mir nicht um die No-CD Funktion, sonderm um die *Uncut*-Funktion, ohne die man nicht auskommen kann, hat man es mal Uncut gesehen 
Man muß bei solchen Dingern aber schon drauf achten, daß sie Viren- und Trojanerfrei sind.


----------



## supi (15. Juni 2012)

*IQ 0.1 Forum...*

Erst beim Start installiert behauptest du einfach, vielleicht stimmt oder auch nicht aber als erstes gleich drübercracken hat sowieso nichts mit normaler Installation zu tun und ändert auch nichts daran das Securom bei Fallout 3 dabei ist.
Und müssen tut man das erst recht nicht, nur wenn man so schlau ist den USK Schrott zu kaufen statt gleich die Uncut..




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zur GOTY wurden halt afaik ein paar Dinge geändert - dass das normale F3 mit aktuellem Patch ohne alles läuft, ist allgemein bekannt.



Von dem nur dummerweise genau so wenig die Rede war wie von der NV GOTY vorher. 

 Und informieren statt Blödsinn zu afaiken scheint dir auch schon zu anstrengend, denn ausser der zweiten DVD mit Patch 1.7 und DLC hat sich bei der GOTY gar nichts geändert und ist die genau gleiche erste DVD dabei! 

Ne danke das muss nicht sein!
Hirnis die sich mit grossen Malwaresprüchen toll vorkommen und sich gleichzeitig von windigen Crackseiten jeden Müll laden
Tschüssi und Account kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Sloth (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: IQ 0.1 Forum...*



supi schrieb:


> Erst beim Start installiert behauptest du einfach, vielleicht stimmt oder auch nicht aber als erstes gleich drübercracken hat sowieso nichts mit normaler Installation zu tun und ändert auch nichts daran das Securom bei Fallout 3 dabei ist.
> Und müssen tut man das erst recht nicht, nur wenn man so schlau ist den USK Schrott zu kaufen statt gleich die Uncut..


Solange man Cracks nicht dazu nutzt, Titel ohne zu Zahlen zu Spielen, sehe ich keine Grund, warum du die Alarmglocke hier so exzessiv bedienst.
Ein Crack tut im Grunde nichts anderes, als den Befehl einer Abfrage zu ändern. Dieser Befehl besagt, daß das Spiel nicht gestartet wird, wenn die Orginaldisc nicht eingelegt ist und startet, wenn die Orginaldisc eingelegt ist. Der Crack ändert den Befehl dahingehend, daß das Spiel startet, wenn die Orginaldisc nicht eingelegt ist. Daher gibt es keinen Grund, sich in die Hosen zu machen und illegal ist es auch nicht, schließlich darf ich mir eine Sicherungskopie anfertigen, zu deren Gebrauch der Befehl nunmal umgeändert werden muß.


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Juni 2012)

*AW: IQ 0.1 Forum...*



Sloth schrieb:


> Daher gibt es keinen Grund, sich in die Hosen zu machen und illegal ist es auch nicht, schließlich darf ich mir eine Sicherungskopie anfertigen, zu deren Gebrauch der Befehl nunmal umgeändert werden muß.



Das ist falsch. Ein Selbstvornahmerecht zur Umgehung von Kopierschutzmechanismen bei Computerprogrammen gibt es nicht, auch nicht wenn es zur Fehlerberichtigung geschieht (OLG Düsseldorf, CR 1997, 337/338). Vielmehr muss dir dann der Rechteinhaber eine Kopie ohne Kopierschutz bereitstellen oder eben den Fehler beheben.

Lies die aktuelle PCGH-Augabe dazu. Da steht alles zum Thema Kopierschutz und zur Rechtslage drin.


----------



## Sloth (19. Juni 2012)

*AW: IQ 0.1 Forum...*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Das ist falsch. Ein Selbstvornahmerecht zur Umgehung von Kopierschutzmechanismen bei Computerprogrammen gibt es nicht, auch nicht wenn es zur Fehlerberichtigung geschieht (OLG Düsseldorf, CR 1997, 337/338). Vielmehr muss dir dann der Rechteinhaber eine Kopie ohne Kopierschutz bereitstellen oder eben den Fehler beheben.
> 
> Lies die aktuelle PCGH-Augabe dazu. Da steht alles zum Thema Kopierschutz und zur Rechtslage drin.


Laut § 69e Urheberschutzgesetz darf ich als Lizenznehmer eines Programmes dieses verändern, um die Interoperabilität, sprich die Funktionstüchtigkeit, zu gewährleisten.
§ 69e UrhG Dekompilierung - dejure.org


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2012)

Da geht es aber um selbst am Code vorgenommene Änderungen, wie auch noch einmal durch den zweiten Absatz, zweiter Punkt betont wird:
Du dürftest die Interoperabilität durch Codeänderungen sicherstellen. Aber niemand drittes darf ein Tool zur Verfügung stellen, dass einen Kopierschutz für dich entfernt. Wenn du also nicht selbst programmiert hast, sondern einen Crack verwendest, ist dies nicht durch diesen Paragraphen gedeckt.


----------



## Sloth (19. Juni 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da geht es aber um selbst am Code vorgenommene Änderungen, wie auch noch einmal durch den zweiten Absatz, zweiter Punkt betont wird:
> Du dürftest die Interoperabilität durch Codeänderungen sicherstellen. Aber niemand drittes darf ein Tool zur Verfügung stellen, dass einen Kopierschutz für dich entfernt. Wenn du also nicht selbst programmiert hast, sondern einen Crack verwendest, ist dies nicht durch diesen Paragraphen gedeckt.


 Mag sein, aber dies ist eine Unzulänglichkeit des Gesetzes. Angenommen, die Polizei trifft auf einen mit Heroin vollgepumpten Abhängigen, der aber keine Drogen bei sich hat. Obwohl klar ist, daß er eben erst Heroin genommen hat, bleibt er straffrei. So ähnlich verhält es sich eben mit Cracks. 

Bei Kopierschutz und dessen Umgehung fällt dem Internet eine besondere Bedeutung zu. Da die Vertriebswege von Cracks weitestgehend unangetastet sind und dadurch die Maßnahmen der Lizenzgeber drastischer ausfallen, müßte hier der Gesetzgeber als Hauptschuldiger der Situation schnellstens in AKtion treten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juni 2012)

Ob es dir nachweisbar ist, ist eine andere Frage (in Bezug auf die Moderation dieses Forums sei daraufhin gewiesen, dass ein öffentliche Aussage einen ziemlich leichten Nachweis ermöglicht). Du hattest aber behautet, es wäre legal - und das ist es nicht. Davon abgesehen fällt mir gerade noch ein, dass du es mit einer Sicherungskopie begründest. Deren Anfertigung ist mitnichten dein prinzipielles Recht, dass über dem Urheberschutz steht (wie afaik in mehreren Urteilen bestätigt wurde) und somit kannst du auch keine Folgehandlungen ableiten.


----------



## Sloth (20. Juni 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ob es dir nachweisbar ist, ist eine andere Frage (in Bezug auf die Moderation dieses Forums sei daraufhin gewiesen, dass ein öffentliche Aussage einen ziemlich leichten Nachweis ermöglicht). Du hattest aber behautet, es wäre legal - und das ist es nicht. Davon abgesehen fällt mir gerade noch ein, dass du es mit einer Sicherungskopie begründest. Deren Anfertigung ist mitnichten dein prinzipielles Recht, dass über dem Urheberschutz steht (wie afaik in mehreren Urteilen bestätigt wurde) und somit kannst du auch keine Folgehandlungen ableiten.


Gehen wir mal davon aus, die Sicherungskopie sei illegal:
 Da das Erstellen einer einzelnen Sicherungskopie als Delikt nicht von öffentlichem Interesse ist und niemanden Schaden zufügt, hätte auch niemand Interesse daran, mich dafür zu belangen. Außer ein gieriger Anwalt vielleicht, der eine Gebühr fordert, aber den würde ich ignorieren. 

--------------------
Zur Legalität: Wie man sieht, kann man es so oder so auslegen. Ich sehe mich im Falle von Fallout 3, um das es gerade geht, im legalen Bereich. Der Datenträger hat keinen Kopierschutz, man kann ihn ohne Weiteres kopieren, was die Frage der Legalität der Sicherungskopie schon im Vorfeld klärt: Ja, ich darf mir eine Sicherungskopie anfertigen und ja, ich darf einen Crack verwenden, um das auf der Sicherungskopie enthaltene Computerprogramm lauffähig zu machen, falls notwendig.


----------



## Pokerclock (20. Juni 2012)

Sloth schrieb:


> Ja, ich darf mir eine Sicherungskopie anfertigen und ja, ich darf einen Crack verwenden, um das auf der Sicherungskopie enthaltene Computerprogramm lauffähig zu machen, falls notwendig.



Du lebst wohl auch nach dem Motto, eine standfeste Behauptung ist besser als ein wackeliger Beweis. Je nach Art des Cracks wird er als Umarbeitung zu klassifizieren sein und die ist erlaubnisbedürftig vom Rechteinhaber. Gibt er nicht seine Erlaubnis (was höchst wahrscheinlich ist) und du dennoch den Crack benutzt, handelst du rechtswidrig (§69f UrhG).

Davon abgesehen, wenn ich das richtig oben gelesen habe, geht es dir um "Uncut", nicht um einen No-CD-Crack. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Freischalten von "Uncut"-Inhalten zum bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch gehört, geschweige denn irgendwie einer Fehlerberichtigung, da kein Fehler vorhanden ist. Die Cut-Inhalte sind ja gerade gewollt vom Rechteinhaber.

EDIT

Mach doch bitte einmal ein Foto von der Verpackung (vorne/hinten). Dort müsste draufstehen, ob ein Kopierschutz verwendet wurde oder nicht.


----------



## Sloth (20. Juni 2012)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Du lebst wohl auch nach dem Motto, eine standfeste Behauptung ist besser als ein wackeliger Beweis. Je nach Art des Cracks wird er als Umarbeitung zu klassifizieren sein und die ist erlaubnisbedürftig vom Rechteinhaber. Gibt er nicht seine Erlaubnis (was höchst wahrscheinlich ist) und du dennoch den Crack benutzt, handelst du rechtswidrig (§69f UrhG).
> 
> Davon abgesehen, wenn ich das richtig oben gelesen habe, geht es dir um "Uncut", nicht um einen No-CD-Crack. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Freischalten von "Uncut"-Inhalten zum bestimmungsgemäßen Gebrauch gehört, geschweige denn irgendwie einer Fehlerberichtigung, da kein Fehler vorhanden ist. Die Cut-Inhalte sind ja gerade gewollt vom Rechteinhaber.
> 
> ...


Ja, solch ein Hinweis ist hinten vermerkt. Ein Kopierschutz manifestiert sich jedoch nicht durch einen Hinweis, sondern durch eine Maßnahme, die das Kopieren der Daten verhindert. Eine solche Maßnahme wird jedoch nicht getroffen, der Datenträger läßt sich beliebig duplizieren. Damit ist der Datenträger nicht kopiergeschützt. Möchte das jemand in Frage stellen?

Es ist mir im Prinzip auch völlig latte, ob das legal ist oder nicht. Ich passe das Programm meinen Bedürfnissen an, ob das jemanden nun ärgert oder nicht, ob es formal gestattet ist oder nicht. Aber um meine Rechtschaffenheit unter Beweis zu stellen, kann ich hier gerne die Nummer des Strichcodes einstellen, die laut Verpackung als Kaufnachweis fungiert: 4012160450423
Das Spiel besteht aus 2 DVDs, eine für das Hauptspiel und eine für die Erweiterungen.

Für mich ist das Thema damit auch erledigt, da es hier zunehmend weniger um die eigentliche Frage geht.


----------



## XbMd3Dz (23. Juli 2012)

*Fallout 3 bei Steam*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mal eine Frage: Ich habe Fallout 3 bei Steam gekauft, mit allen Addons aber ohne den Patch 1.7....
Ich starte also mein Spiel, melde mich bei "Games for Windows Live" an und Aktualisiere das Spiel. Es schließt sich dann und, nachdem der Patch bei 
100% liegt startet es sich neu. Nach einer Weile beende ich das Spiel, da ich etwas andere zu tun habe. Am nächsten Tag(heute) starte ich es wieder, da kommt diese Akutalisierung erneut....das Installiert es bei mir irgentwie nicht richtig. Kann mir jemand helfen, bzw. die Daten einfach so ohne einen Installer geben? Wäre nett, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte...

PS: Habt noch einen schönen Tag! 

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen XbMD3Dz


----------



## RG Now66 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fallout 3 bei Steam*



XbMd3Dz schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage: Ich habe Fallout 3 bei Steam gekauft, mit allen Addons aber ohne den Patch 1.7....
> Ich starte also mein Spiel, melde mich bei *"Games for Windows Live"* an und Aktualisiere das Spiel. Es schließt sich dann und, nachdem der Patch bei
> ...



Hallo und Willkommen hier im Forum,

Ich hatte da ein ganz ähnliches Problem:
Windows Live wollte dauernt updaten und beim nächsten Windows  Start wieder alles weg und der Windows Live Installer wieder bei null geladen.

Damals hatte ich x-fire auch installiert und der hatte die Installation vom Windows Live geblockt.


----------



## XbMd3Dz (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fallout 3 bei Steam*



RG Now66 schrieb:


> Hallo und Willkommen hier im Forum,
> 
> Ich hatte da ein ganz ähnliches Problem:
> Windows Live wollte dauernt updaten und beim nächsten Windows  Start wieder alles weg und der Windows Live Installer wieder bei null geladen.
> ...


 Habe ich dann trotzdem die Version 1.7?


----------



## RG Now66 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Fallout 3 bei Steam*



XbMd3Dz schrieb:


> Habe ich dann trotzdem die Version 1.7?


 
Wenn du zb. unter 
-> Steam -> Bibliothek -> Spiele -> (rechtsklick) Fallout3 -> Eigenschaften -> Updates  "Dieses Spiel immer aktuell halten" stehen hast ,kanns du davon ausgehen dass dein Spiel aktuell ist.

Aber zum Problem: Du meldest dich beim *"Games for Windows Live"* an und es erscheint ein Updatefenster? Ist damit den das Spiel (also Fallout3) selbst gemeint oder nur der *"Games for Windows Live"-client *?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Juli 2012)

Letzteren sollte man für F3 auf alle von Hand updaten (selbst wenn es das mit höheren Patches nicht mehr aktiv nutzt, kann eine veraltete GfWL Version den Start verhindern) - und eigentlich sollte das mit dem Spiel selbst auch gehen, oder schiebt Steam da ein Riegel vor?


----------



## XbMd3Dz (24. Juli 2012)

Das habe ich in Steam eingestellt(also, dass das immer aktuell ist)...Es erscheint ein Fenster, dass das SPIEL geupdatet werden muss...
Ich Update es also, beende es nach geraumer Zeit wieder, starte es erneut: Der Kreislauf beginnt von vorne!
FRAGE: Wie Updatet man das Spiel manuell? Die Dateien reinkopieren? Wenn ja, postet bitte den link...ich möchte ja eigentlich nur FOSE installieren, dass mein Enclave Commander Mod Funktioniert ^^

@RG Now66:"Hallo und Willkommen hier im Forum"...Bevor ich es Vergesse...DANKE! 


Mit Freundlichen Grüßen XbMd3Dz


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Juli 2012)

Die meisten Spiele updated man manuell, indem man sich auf der Website des Spiels einen Patch runterlädt und diesen installiert. F3 ist da (zumindest in der non-Steam-Version) keine Ausnahme.


----------



## XbMd3Dz (24. Juli 2012)

Das Funktioniert ja auch nicht...ich weiß nicht, was ch noch machen soll...


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (24. Juli 2012)

hey leute, ich hab ein riesen problem mit fallout 3.

ich wollte es heute mal wieder installieren und ne runde zocken. hab ich auch gemacht, doch es stürzt immer mit: Fallout 3 funktioniert nicht mehr ab....

ich komme nichtmal bis ins hautpmenü..


----------



## RG Now66 (24. Juli 2012)

MasterOfDisaster 407 schrieb:


> ich wollte es heute mal wieder installieren und ne runde zocken. hab ich auch gemacht, doch es stürzt immer mit: Fallout 3 funktioniert nicht mehr ab....
> 
> ich komme nichtmal bis ins hautpmenü..


 
Hi

Bei mir war Fallout3 auch immer nach ein paar minuten mit:" Fallout 3 funktioniert nicht mehr " abgestürtzt
und hab wie  hier  im video das Problem gelöst.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (24. Juli 2012)

so habs wie im video gemacht.
fehler ist immer noch da...



EDIT: ich merke gerade, dass das game läuft, wenn ich es nur im Fenstermodus starte. und meine fullhd auflösung kann ich auch nich benutzen.


----------



## MasterOfDisaster 407 (25. Juli 2012)

so es läuft jetzt im fullhd und im vollbildmodus


----------

